# Does Anyone Else Not Test Early? JOIN US (12 BFP So Far!)



## flamingpanda

https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f276/lupin84/keepcalm.jpg

*When I first posted this thread I never expected the response I got. Thank you to all for making this thread what it is. Do you get disappointed by early testing and BFNs? Then you are in good company. Come say hello and tell us a bit about yourself and join our little support group - don't be a POAS addict!*

We only have two rules around here. The first is don't test before AF is due. If you break that rule, and you likely will at some point ;), then we ask that if you pee on something you post a picture of the result.​

BFP Announcements

01. *Elhaym* [:bfp: January 14th 2012]
02. *carlyjade86* [:bfp: February 18th 2012]
03. *flamingpanda* [:bfp: February 19th 2012]
04. *pinkribbon* [:bfp: March 12th 2012]
05. *28329* [:bfp: April 5th 2012] _Many hugs to you on the loss of your little angel._
06. *AllieIA* [:bfp: April 29th 2012]
07. *Impet Limpet* [:bfp: May 6th 2012]
08. *iow_bird* [:bfp: Jun 2nd 2012]
09. *justmeinlove* [:bfp: June 27th 2012]
10. *plastikpony* [:bfp: July 23rd 2012]
11. *nimbec* [:bfp: July 27th 2012]
12. *Andrea214* [:bfp: August 21st 2012]

I only included BFP announcements from ladies who announced in this thread. In actual fact there are many more that have used this thread at sometime and are now pregnant. If you feel you've been missed and would like to be added/have something changed just PM me (and include the date you got your BFP).

Reasons Not To Test

"No matter what symptoms you have, only a longer luteal phase is a good enough symptom to test!"
- Impet Limpet

"I think a good reason not to test is so you never suffer the heartache of a chemical if you don't know about it."
- 28329

"Tests aren't cheap and If we get an early BFN we still pin all of our hopes on a BFP closer to/after when AF is due."
- starlight2801

"Unless you get an early, faint, bfp (which could be a chemical) how is the bfn result helping you? And if its a chemical bfp you're still no better off."
- AllieIA

"Save your money. Test when af is due or late. Put the extra money in a jar and see how much you have in there once you get your bfp."
- AllieIA

"Financial advisors talk about the 'latte' expense. Cutting out the $5 daily latte saves you $1820 a year...so imagine if you saved all that $$ for early tests. Vacation savings account bonus!"
- AllieIA

"For me it was simply just heartbreaking to see a negative test. The way I saw it - not testing wasn't going to make me any less pregnant but it would save me money and upset if I wasn't. I got my positive test when AF was 2 days late. I'd taken one at the start of that week (naughty I know) and it was a BFN. So a few days really can make all the difference to the result. Looking back I was always going to wind up pregnant with that second test but I could've saved myself £4 and a bad mood that day if I had just held off until the weekend."
- Flamingpanda

"If its going to be a bfn month best to find out via AF as you'll already be on your new cycle, lots of daily bfns will keep you waiting for af before you can move on"
- Impet Limpet


My Original Post

Just wondering. My partner was dead against me testing at the end of the month and he said we should just wait and see what happens so I don't get depressed if it's BFN. Only after I'm late can I test. I kind of see his point but I know as I get closer I'll feel really anxious to find out. Reading posts it seems like almost everyone tests early, anyone else not testing and waiting?


----------



## wifeywoo2

I did test before and was definately a POAS Addict! Now after so many BFN and failed months I wait till the day after I'm due. 

I'm due either tuesday or wednesday so testing thursday.

Each to their own though. Good luck xx


----------



## flamingpanda

Indeed, I'm sure if I didn't have my OH watching I'd be testing. :D Deep down I think he's right though. I tend to get spotting the day before my period so that's the first sign I'll get.


----------



## plastikpony

I tested early the first month we tried, and not again. It was really depressing and even if you get a BFN you're still thinking 'well MAYBE'!! Its just too much for me. Now I just wait until the day after AF is due. Haven't taken a single one yet! Sure saves quiet a bit of cash! Oh well, I'm due on Saturday, so I guess I'll test with FMU on Sunday if the :witch: doesn't arrive.


----------



## flamingpanda

:haha: I'm fairly sure the cost was also on my partner's mind when he said no. :) He won't even let me buy them in for when the time comes because in his words "you won't be able to wait". Oh well at least he knows me.


----------



## TLC

My cycles have never been anything close to stable for my whole life. I can have AF alternate weeks, bi weekly, monthly, 6 weeks and 2 months so I don't have a 'late' point to reference :)

That said the O predictor was spot on from last AF so maybe just maybe I'll be 'normal' for a while


----------



## rocky777

Hey,

I know how you feel. Im desperate to test, but know there isn't any point yet- it is the biggest waste of money because it gets addictive.

Should know by the end of this week- so fingers crossed.

x


----------



## Pretty Star

flamingpanda said:


> Just wondering. My partner was dead against me testing at the end of the month and he said we should just wait and see what happens so I don't get depressed if it's BFN. Only after I'm late can I test. I kind of see his point but I know as I get closer I'll feel really anxious to find out. Reading posts it seems like almost everyone tests early, anyone else not testing and waiting?

I wait it out. I've given into testing twice on past cycles and just had a BFN. My fiancée saw how upset and down it go me so he old me just to wait it out.

I will now only test if i'm a week late. I'm 1 day late so far, hoping AF will stay away!
:af:


----------



## flamingpanda

Glad to know I'm not alone. I see people testing on here and I do wish it was me. But at least this way my disappointment isn't costing anything.

Pretty Star - Very exciting! Fingers crossed for you, keep us updated! :)


----------



## Elhaym

Yup, me too! I never test until AF is late for a few reasons - buying tests is expensive, I'd rather wait it out than see a BFN and know I'm out, and also its possible to get BFNs before AF even if you are preg. I saw someone yesterday get a BFP at 14 dpo after a BFN at 12 dpo!

I totally understand the POAS urge though, have to force myself not to test sometimes anyway :)


----------



## lanicol12

I wait it out too, hasn't always been the case but I've learned my lesson :) Plus all the IC's I bought ran out in November so I find not having them lying around helps. TBH if they were there, I'd prob be testing now and driving myself crazy at the same time ;) I haven't had a reason to test for the last 2 cycles (af arrived on time) and somehow AF arriving seems to be much easier for me to take than those BFN's :)

Hopefully I'll be late this cycle and I'll HAVE to go buy some xx


----------



## amyv15

plastikpony said:


> I tested early the first month we tried, and not again. It was really depressing and even if you get a BFN you're still thinking 'well MAYBE'!! Its just too much for me. Now I just wait until the day after AF is due. Haven't taken a single one yet! Sure saves quiet a bit of cash! Oh well, I'm due on Saturday, so I guess I'll test with FMU on Sunday if the :witch: doesn't arrive.

I wish I had that same willpower! We've only been trying for 2 months but I already tested yesterday :wacko: AF isn't due until the 13th so I will probably test the 15th if she hasn't arrived.


----------



## pinkribbon

You know what I might start waiting until the day AF is due. I end up peeing on a stick even when I KNOW it's far, far too early. What day are you waiting to test of flamingpanda?


----------



## beccad

I tested early a couple of cycles, got lily white BFNs and AF showed up the following day. I never liked seeing the BFN - used to really upset me, so I stopped testing. The only time I was ever late was the cycle I was pregnant.


----------



## Smiler82

This month I am going to wait it out. Last few cycles I did get a bit obsessed with the IC's, would let myself start testing from 12 dpo then just keep getting disappointed, then feel like I wasted all my energy obsessing once AF arrived. I've still got my cheapies in a drawer but emotionally it was really draining and I just don't have the energy for it anymore. But I think I kind of had to get it out of my system if you see what I mean. I was always going to be a POAS addict and just had to 'do it' and learn for myself it's hard going.


----------



## MrsMcK04

I wa until day AF is due. It's too expensive and emotionally draining to test early. It's also easier for me to handle AF then a BFN


----------



## flamingpanda

Thanks for all the replies. It's nice to know I'm not alone. I was beginning to really envy those able to test, but it seems there can be plenty of good reasons not to.



pinkribbon said:


> You know what I might start waiting until the day AF is due. I end up peeing on a stick even when I KNOW it's far, far too early. What day are you waiting to test of flamingpanda?

This is my first month so I'm not 100% on the date but I'm expecting AF around the 20th. I think if I were to get to the 23rd I'd cave and test. Even though I don't know my exact cycle length my periods come and go like clockwork each month, so that's something to be thankful for. When is your next time to test?


----------



## Likklegemz

As I rule, I tend not to test until day before or wait if my period is late - couldnt face the disappointment. 

I stupidly tested this morning.... BFN! :'(


----------



## pinkribbon

flamingpanda said:


> Thanks for all the replies. It's nice to know I'm not alone. I was beginning to really envy those able to test, but it seems there can be plenty of good reasons not to.
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> You know what I might start waiting until the day AF is due. I end up peeing on a stick even when I KNOW it's far, far too early. What day are you waiting to test of flamingpanda?
> 
> This is my first month so I'm not 100% on the date but I'm expecting AF around the 20th. I think if I were to get to the 23rd I'd cave and test. Even though I don't know my exact cycle length my periods come and go like clockwork each month, so that's something to be thankful for. When is your next time to test?Click to expand...

I'm expecting AF on the 20th too and this is also my first cycle ttc. I don't know when I ovulated as I haven't been using OPKs I think it was a day or two before my ticker and FF predicted it. I am having some shooting type pains but I'm trying not to think too hard and will also try and wait it out with you :haha:


----------



## pinkribbon

Whoops, just checked and FF says I'm due AF on the 23rd... Maybe we can still test together :)


----------



## tryingforno2

My AF is due 20th so maybe we can test together? I did IC test for a few cycles when I first started ttc but now I just wait for AF to show up as it is easier to accept I think, plus like alot of ladies have said testing early is emotionally draining!!! We have been ttc 12months and it doesn't get any easier :( 

Good luck ladies :dust: xx


----------



## flamingpanda

Seeing as I don't really know how long my cycle is until AF comes then I can go with that, we test on the 23rd! :) It's quite exciting to meet someone on here that is at the same stage I am.


----------



## pinkribbon

tryingforno2 said:


> My AF is due 20th so maybe we can test together? I did IC test for a few cycles when I first started ttc but now I just wait for AF to show up as it is easier to accept I think, plus like alot of ladies have said testing early is emotionally draining!!! We have been ttc 12months and it doesn't get any easier :(
> 
> Good luck ladies :dust: xx

I'm actually due on the 23rd :( although I may test early since I have a pile of ic's lying about :haha:


----------



## flamingpanda

Oh that's 3 of us! Glad to have you onboard tryingforno2. Hopefully one of us might get our BFP!


----------



## pinkribbon

Looks like we have our little team :haha: Fx's for us all!!!


----------



## tryingforno2

Yay! buddies!! Well if AF is late I will try and hold out to 23rd :) 

Good luck ladies :) xx


----------



## flamingpanda

Is anyone else beginning to imagine symptoms? I promised myself I wouldn't do this. Things I'm managing to find so far - I'm feeling bloated, have twinges on my left side and this evening I had some stinging like the start of a UTI (but nothing when I pee). I'm sure any other month I'd be ignoring all of things!


----------



## pinkribbon

flamingpanda said:


> Is anyone else beginning to imagine symptoms? I promised myself I wouldn't do this. Things I'm managing to find so far - I'm feeling bloated, have twinges on my left side and this evening I had some stinging like the start of a UTI (but nothing when I pee). I'm sure any other month I'd be ignoring all of things!

YES I am symptom spotting! I have a splitting headache which I'm definitely not imagining, but whether it's pregnancy related or not is another thing! I also keep getting sharp pains in my lady business but maybe that one is actually in my head! I wish I could remember the symptoms from my first pregnancy but I wasn't symptom spotting! All I remember is feeling like AF was going to start, feeling exactly the same but it never happened. I tested on a fluke as it was NYE and I wanted to drink :haha: UTIs are more common in pregnancy, I had one when I was pregnant with DS. Painful though!


----------



## Elhaym

Yup I swore I was going to try and relax this 2ww but am already wondering 'Do I feel a bit bloated, or am I just thinking about it too much?' :wacko: And I've got (or imagining?) the random abdomen twinges. And I'm doing the old boob-poking to see if they feel sore. :rofl:


----------



## flamingpanda

LOL I'm boob poking too. They do feel a bit tender today but perhaps it's because I keep poking them? :haha:

Also in regard to the headache, I also have a killer one that keeps coming and going. It sent me to bed early on Sunday but was mostly at bay yesterday. It was back this morning when I woke up but it's passed off now.

Other than that I'm a bit gassy. I'm also a tiny bit dizzy but I'm putting that down to being tired. Will be interesting to see if I feel like this every cycle and I normally just ignore all this and get on with life.

Is anyone here charting temps? I started Sunday and so far my temps seem pretty normal with what ff suggests they should be this point in my cycle. Shame I didn't start earlier, I would have a better estimate for my O date.


----------



## pinkribbon

flamingpanda said:


> LOL I'm boob poking too. They do feel a bit tender today but perhaps it's because I keep poking them? :haha:
> 
> Also in regard to the headache, I also have a killer one that keeps coming and going. It sent me to bed early on Sunday but was mostly at bay yesterday. It was back this morning when I woke up but it's passed off now.
> 
> Other than that I'm a bit gassy. I'm also a tiny bit dizzy but I'm putting that down to being tired. Will be interesting to see if I feel like this every cycle and I normally just ignore all this and get on with life.
> 
> Is anyone here charting temps? I started Sunday and so far my temps seem pretty normal with what ff suggests they should be this point in my cycle. Shame I didn't start earlier, I would have a better estimate for my O date.

Charting temps sounds too confusing for me :haha: if I don't get a bfp this cycle I may order some OPKs for next cycle though so I have a better idea. I think I O'd earlier than ff predicted as I was having pains in one side and felt really heavy down below it was really uncomfortable!


----------



## flamingpanda

I thought it would be confusing but so far it's been ok. I set my alarm for 7am and just make sure I read my temp before getting up and moving. It should give me a clearer indication of my ovulation date next month.

I'm using a mix of FF and an app for my phone called OvuView. The app thinks I ovulated on the 5th, FF just seems confused still. I'm really liking the app because I can take it with me anywhere to obsess over. :D

Oh I've considered the pee sticks too, I might give in and try them next month. It's annoying not being able to pin down the exact date.

Are you feeling any better today?


----------



## pinkribbon

Do you have an iPhone? If so I may download that myself! 

Today I feel fine, no symptoms at all :( cm is very dry actually there's hardly anything there. I remember with DS I got loads of white creamy cm but I can't remember when that actually started... Wish I could. I think I am out :( how are you today? Any symptoms? How are the boobies since you've been prodding them? :haha:


----------



## flamingpanda

Nah it's an android but I think there is something similar for the iphone.

Ah that doesn't mean you're out. I see so many people on here say they had no symptoms (which only makes me feel more crazy). But I figure they're being honest because I'm sure they were looking for them too.

I feel just the same as I did really. Headache, nausea, twinges. Nothing more. Despite all the poking they're really not anywhere near as tender as I'd like. :haha: If I can't notice it without prodding them I'm presuming that's not really a symptom afterall.

I'm so tempted to go and buy a test. I know it's too early and my partner would find out but I think I just want the experience of peeing on a stick lol. I think this experience is sending me loopy.


----------



## chezziepie

hehheehee it's kind of fun peeing on a stick :) hope you get your BFP FRERs would probbaly be your best chance this early on the digi ones seem to be less sensitive


----------



## flamingpanda

So tempted to nip into town at lunch. But my partner would spot the £10 on the bank account and ask what it was, that and he told me I wasn't to do this. Deep down I know he's right. Damn my need to pee on a stick! :haha:


----------



## Impet Limpet

AF is due on 24th for me based on previous 25 day cycles (assuming I O tomorrow so that could still change), however I started taking a B50 complex this month so it's possible my Luteal phase may be longer this month, making it all the more frustrating if AF is late, because it may be because the b50 is doing it's job. So maybe I should wait until 26th to test.


Every month I promise I won't test till I'm late, then I crack from about 10dpo! :haha:


----------



## plastikpony

flamingpanda said:


> So tempted to nip into town at lunch. But my partner would spot the £10 on the bank account and ask what it was, that and he told me I wasn't to do this. Deep down I know he's right. Damn my need to pee on a stick! :haha:

Pee on the end of an earbud and see if that helps!!!! :haha: :haha:


----------



## flamingpanda

Welcome to the thread Impet Limpet. Feel free to hang around and we'll all try to be strong together. However don't listen to me today, I'm having a weak moment!

plastikpony :blush: Perhaps I should start randomly peeing on household objects to see if it helps. My boyfriend is bound to give in then. Or leave me... :haha:


----------



## plastikpony

flamingpanda said:


> Welcome to the thread Impet Limpet. Feel free to hang around and we'll all try to be strong together. However don't listen to me today, I'm having a weak moment!
> 
> plastikpony :blush: Perhaps I should start randomly peeing on household objects to see if it helps. My boyfriend is bound to give in then. Or leave me... :haha:

HAHAHA!!!!!! Or he might "have you fixed"!! That's what my parents did to our dog when it started peeing on random pieces of furniture! And we definately don't want you to be "fixed", that would totally defeat the purpose!! :baby:


----------



## lanicol12

Hi ladies

Just letting you know that there is an actual fertility friend app too :) Really handy as you can just input your temp right away xx


----------



## flamingpanda

Thanks lanicol12, will set that to download!

plastikpony - lol @ your avatar. We're getting our dog "fixed" at the end of this month, he's blissfully unaware of what awaits him. :D

I'm just obsessing over my temp today, does 36.8 seem high for day 19? Or does it not work like that? I only have 2 temps that are accurate so it's hard to see a pattern! I'm apparently trying to regardless. :haha:


----------



## chezziepie

you could buy it for another morning as morning pee is best pee :)


----------



## flamingpanda

Oh this is so tempting. But I know this will only make the end of the cycle worse when AF rears her head. Maybe I should just do what I promised and stop going over this in my head.

I've been sat here for the past hour reading what symptoms people with a BFP had and I'm now convinced I have a metallic taste in my mouth. I'm sure this must be a sign of madness.


----------



## chezziepie

the only symptom i had was craving cider !


----------



## flamingpanda

LOL that's a fab symptom, baby likes a drink! :)


----------



## pinkribbon

The longer you wait the more chance that a bfp will show I suppose!


----------



## flamingpanda

Indeed, that's what I keep telling myself.

I really don't think I'm imagining these symptoms. That's not to say I'm pg but I think they indicate something in my cycle. It will be fascinating to see what next month brings. I felt really dizzy on the way back into work. I'd say it was a cold but I don't feel like it is, I wonder if I ovulated later than I think I did. I might buy those pee strips next month. It will kill two birds with one stone. I'll find out my real ovulation date and it will satisfy my need to pee on things. :haha: I keep getting sharp pains in the area of my left ovary. I initially had them on the right side too but they seem to have passed.


----------



## wanabmommmy

You ladies are hillarious. My af was due on the 8TH going on day 3 of her being mia. Had a blood test done to check my iron at 11 dpo and it didn't show signs of pregnancy so I'm scared to test lol. If she dosnt show by thursday maybe ill test then. If I get the courage


----------



## flamingpanda

Welcome! 

Is your AF pretty regular? Sometimes tests don't show straight away so don't worry. You're still in the game! :)

Over the past 20 mins I've been feeling dreadful. :cry: Pain is still there but it's duller and not as much on the left and I ran to the toilet 10 mins ago gagging. Thank God I wasn't sick, I'd hate to be sick here at work. If I have to stick my head down a toilet I'd rather it be my own, at least I know how often it's cleaned!


----------



## Elhaym

Wow 3 days late wanabmommy, exciting! 11 dpo is still pretty early for a bfp so maybe it was too early to pick it up :) really hope af stays away for you xx


----------



## pinkribbon

lanicol12 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just letting you know that there is an actual fertility friend app too :) Really handy as you can just input your temp right away xx

I know, i downloaded it when I signed up for FF but it refuses to work on my phone :/


----------



## Impet Limpet

I've try not to think about symptoms in the TWW, it makes it worse, I rationalise it by saying that no preg symptoms will happen until levels are high enough for a hpt and will only really be noticeable at bout 6 weeks gone

still as I said, doesn't stop me cracking and poas at 10dpo!

Also my chart dips in silly places, it's a jagged upwards pattern after O so I can't even speculate on "implantation dips"


----------



## flamingpanda

Right, I know this sounds like I'm going mad but bear with me...

I've been reading it's possible to ovulate earlier than the prediction (ignore my siggy). My ovulation date on my app is predicted as the 5th. What IF... I actually ovulated on the 3rd. That would make me what, 7dpo? It would explain potentially why I feel crappy. Do I get to pee on a stick early now?

*twitch* I'm not crazy right? :huh::blush:


----------



## Smiler82

Sorry I haven't much kept up the last few days, did you already say how you track ovulation, opks or temps? If you're purely going by dates then you can def ov earlier than a predicted date you get just by being statistical about it. I used to do it that way but never worked for me at all (have got PCOS so is impossible really!). Now I temp I know exactly and it's always right.

I would say though that 7 dpo is still too early to test...can take roughly 7 - 10 days for an egg to get from your tube to your womb, another couple of days to fully implant then another couple of days for your hcg levels to be high enough. Some women this whole process happens a lot quicker and can get v early bfps but you might not be so lucky and just be sad to see a bfn. But I totally understand the urge to want to test, I know I've done my fair share of early testing :blush:


----------



## flamingpanda

Well this is my first cycle trying to conceive and we made the decision to start just after my period so by the time we were reading about it and taking it seriously I was half way through my predicted ov time. So I didn't get the chance to try the opks this month (although I certainly will next month). We only started taking temps a few days ago so they're not a lot of use at the moment. So my ov date is currently just what was predicted to me via OvuView. Although from the CM I had I felt it should have been before that date. Of course I have nothing to prove that and little experience to base it on.

I'm just glad to know I'm not alone. Somehow it's all just so addictive. It's like as soon as we made the choice to do this I became so incredibly impatient.

I think I need to do what I said and just wait and see if my AF shows up next week. It's so far away though!


----------



## Smiler82

I think the fertile cm was probably your best clue, I don't know ovuview at all but I just googled it and looks like an app? I used a similar website when I first started tracking and all it did was predict your ov date just based on the maths. It's a good guide I guess if you're regular, but your ov day can def change from cycle to cycle, so if you were getting fertile cm earlier than what the app predicted I would stick with the signs your body is showing you :)

It is SO addictive! My work productivity drops to practically zero when I'm waiting to O and then in the 2WW :wacko:


----------



## pinkribbon

Smiler82 said:


> I think the fertile cm was probably your best clue, I don't know ovuview at all but I just googled it and looks like an app? I used a similar website when I first started tracking and all it did was predict your ov date just based on the maths. It's a good guide I guess if you're regular, but your ov day can def change from cycle to cycle, so if you were getting fertile cm earlier than what the app predicted I would stick with the signs your body is showing you :)
> 
> *It is SO addictive! My work productivity drops to practically zero when I'm waiting to O and then in the 2WW *:wacko:

Sounds like me :dohh::haha:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

If we don't get pregnant this month I will be joining you. I can't cope with the constant let downs and stress of it all :( Must work out charting before the weekend too.. as I started OPKS on day 11 and either it was too late (which symptoms suggest it was) and I missed the surge, or I didn't O.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## flamingpanda

Good morning all. Well I'm on another downer today. I felt so awful yesterday that when I got home I decided I was just going to go to bed. So I laid in bed watching films all night with my little dog to cuddle and got quite a bit more sleep than I'd be used to. I'm still tired today but I'm not yawning like I was. The reason I'm feeling down is those pinches and cramps have now moved more central and they feel more like really dull AF cramps. So I'm a bit disappointed. I think she's gearing up to make her appearance next week. I probably didn't help myself last night, I was looking for things to watch on Lovefilm and I found a documentary called babies. It was really good but I ended up getting a bit weepy. It's like I'm torturing myself!



Smiler82 said:


> I think the fertile cm was probably your best clue, I don't know ovuview at all but I just googled it and looks like an app? I used a similar website when I first started tracking and all it did was predict your ov date just based on the maths. It's a good guide I guess if you're regular, but your ov day can def change from cycle to cycle, so if you were getting fertile cm earlier than what the app predicted I would stick with the signs your body is showing you :)
> 
> It is SO addictive! My work productivity drops to practically zero when I'm waiting to O and then in the 2WW :wacko:

It is an app, I had another one first but it didn't let me track symptoms as well as this one. I have no idea how important symptoms will turn out to be but I thought it was worth recording everything, then I can discard what's useless as I go.

Thanks for the tip. If I ovulated earlier it actually times with our BD dates a little better I think, but we'll see. Certainly buying those sticks next month. It would just be nice to have some real proof of the dates.

Glad I'm not the only one. Spend most of my work days haunting these boards at the moment. :D

Working on my chart still, had the same temp this morning (do I need a more sensitive thermometer? Mine is .1 not .01). I had a high spike on Sunday when I was feeling unwell. It was the day I bought the thing and I took my temp in the evening, should I just disregard that altogether? All my others have been 7am on the dot.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a3d93



tinkerbellsie said:


> If we don't get pregnant this month I will be joining you. I can't cope with the constant let downs and stress of it all :( Must work out charting before the weekend too.. as I started OPKS on day 11 and either it was too late (which symptoms suggest it was) and I missed the surge, or I didn't O.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.

Good luck to you too. As you're reading above it's quite possible you did ovulate early, so if you don't get your BFP this month don't feel defeated. We'll all start again next month and keep track of all our signs together. :hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

Sending big :hugs: to you flamingpanda. Feeling a bit down myself too, my temps are quite disappointing, slight dip again today (12 dpo) so just trying to resign myself to AF showing on Fri/Sat :cry: At the moment I'm finding myself drawn to a programme called Maternity Ward!! I work at home so keep finding myself watching women give birth...why do we do this to ourselves??

A more sensitive thermometer would prob be a good idea. I got mine from Boots, it was in the Family Planning section. I've had it nearly 2 years now and still going strong so I'm quite pleased with it, and it's not too loud which is good for DH :) But even with this one I've had times where my temp stays the same for a few days so I don't think that's anything to worry about. Good that you track all your signs, that's cool. I gave up on cervix checking and when we are bd'ing a lot I find it hard to figure out cm!!

If you were ill and you took that temp in the evening then it's most likely not accurate but don't worry about it too much x


----------



## flamingpanda

Thanks Smiler. It's so good having people to talk to on here.

How should temps be looking in this part of our cycle. Should they start to dip prior to AF if AF is indeed on her way? Or should they stay high until she arrives? Remember what everyone seems to say on here, it's not over til AF shows. Don't count yourself out just yet.

Oh what channel is that on? I work from home half days Thurs/Fri so I could have a little look at that too. :D I have no idea why we do this. I think it's our way of reminding ourselves why we're doing all of this.

Oh I should perhaps have another look then. Might not mention to my partner I'm buying another, he'll say there's nothing wrong with this one.

I really have no clue with my cervix, I keep checking but it just feels like something alien to me. :haha: I'll keep doing it and maybe I'll notice a change after AF next month. I keep putting my CM down too but it really not showing any sort of pattern, perhaps I'm reading it wrong.

Ok thanks, that's what I thought. It was the start of the headache I've had the past few days. It was at it's worst on Sunday. Seems to have cleared today finally.


----------



## plastikpony

Flamingpanda, when I bought the thermometer I have, my DH said "what's that for" and I said "The dog. He's always getting sick and I want to monitor his temp." How sad is that!! :haha: :haha:

From what I understand temps should stay above the coverline but may start to drop a day or two before AF. But if you look at the pregnancy charts on FF there are some where the temp does drop and then rises again and they end up pg. Its just SO frustrating that no matter what you do, 9 times out of 10 you only know whether you are or aren't when AF does or doesn't show!

ARGJh!!!!!!


----------



## flamingpanda

Oh lol, Loki's got a vet's appointment tomorrow for his final worming. I was going to mention he has a bad tummy sometimes perhaps that's the moment to introduce the idea of a new thermometer? :p

My chart feels so empty, it literally tells me nothing at the moment. Oh well. 

I did have a look at some pregnancy charts on ff and I was quite surprised how much they vary from person to person. I guess it's why some people swear they had symptoms and some say they had none, we're all very different inside.


----------



## Elhaym

How's everyone doing? :hi: anyone close to testing?

I'm 8 dpo so still a week to go! Feeling tired but that's not too unusual for me.


----------



## flamingpanda

Not here, if I haven't seen AF by the 22nd I'll test then. It seems like years away, doesn't it? :nope:


----------



## lanicol12

pinkribbon said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> I think the fertile cm was probably your best clue, I don't know ovuview at all but I just googled it and looks like an app? I used a similar website when I first started tracking and all it did was predict your ov date just based on the maths. It's a good guide I guess if you're regular, but your ov day can def change from cycle to cycle, so if you were getting fertile cm earlier than what the app predicted I would stick with the signs your body is showing you :)
> 
> *It is SO addictive! My work productivity drops to practically zero when I'm waiting to O and then in the 2WW *:wacko:
> 
> Sounds like me :dohh::haha:Click to expand...

And me :)


----------



## lanicol12

Elhaym said:


> How's everyone doing? :hi: anyone close to testing?
> 
> I'm 8 dpo so still a week to go! Feeling tired but that's not too unusual for me.

I'm 8 dpo too :) It's going quick (ish) thankfully. No symptoms at all for me this month so much so that I said to my husband this morning "I def don't think I'm pregnant this month babe, maybe next month" to which he replied "Well you always think you're pregnant so maybe this month you actually are" ha ha. Think it might be too good to be true tho, only time will tell I guess. GL everyone xx


----------



## plastikpony

I've stopped telling hubby about how I'm feeling or where I am in my cycle. He knows more or less coz I pms quite hectically, but it just felt like I was stressing him out. He's interested and he's keen, but the more info I give him the more I can see him feeling pressure. Now when he asks I just give him some non commital answer about how we'll catch it next month.

Still no symptoms for me. I'm counting symptoms as feeling radically different, and nothing feels very different to me. Oh well, just 4 more days till AF!


----------



## Elhaym

One thing I've just noticed is I seem to have more saliva in my mouth than normal and keep swallowing. Apparently it can be a symptom but not getting my hopes up as I've been tricked by new symptoms in the 2ww before and its still early yet. x


----------



## pinkribbon

flamingpanda said:


> Good morning all. Well I'm on another downer today. I felt so awful yesterday that when I got home I decided I was just going to go to bed. So I laid in bed watching films all night with my little dog to cuddle and got quite a bit more sleep than I'd be used to. I'm still tired today but I'm not yawning like I was. The reason I'm feeling down is those pinches and cramps have now moved more central and they feel more like really dull AF cramps. So I'm a bit disappointed. I think she's gearing up to make her appearance next week. I probably didn't help myself last night, I was looking for things to watch on Lovefilm and I found a documentary called babies. It was really good but I ended up getting a bit weepy. It's like I'm torturing myself!
> 
> 
> 
> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> I think the fertile cm was probably your best clue, I don't know ovuview at all but I just googled it and looks like an app? I used a similar website when I first started tracking and all it did was predict your ov date just based on the maths. It's a good guide I guess if you're regular, but your ov day can def change from cycle to cycle, so if you were getting fertile cm earlier than what the app predicted I would stick with the signs your body is showing you :)
> 
> It is SO addictive! My work productivity drops to practically zero when I'm waiting to O and then in the 2WW :wacko:
> 
> It is an app, I had another one first but it didn't let me track symptoms as well as this one. I have no idea how important symptoms will turn out to be but I thought it was worth recording everything, then I can discard what's useless as I go.
> 
> Thanks for the tip. If I ovulated earlier it actually times with our BD dates a little better I think, but we'll see. Certainly buying those sticks next month. It would just be nice to have some real proof of the dates.
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one. Spend most of my work days haunting these boards at the moment. :D
> 
> Working on my chart still, had the same temp this morning (do I need a more sensitive thermometer? Mine is .1 not .01). I had a high spike on Sunday when I was feeling unwell. It was the day I bought the thing and I took my temp in the evening, should I just disregard that altogether? All my others have been 7am on the dot.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a3d93
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbellsie said:
> 
> 
> If we don't get pregnant this month I will be joining you. I can't cope with the constant let downs and stress of it all :( Must work out charting before the weekend too.. as I started OPKS on day 11 and either it was too late (which symptoms suggest it was) and I missed the surge, or I didn't O.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck to you too. As you're reading above it's quite possible you did ovulate early, so if you don't get your BFP this month don't feel defeated. We'll all start again next month and keep track of all our signs together. :hugs:Click to expand...

Flaming panda, with DS I almost didn't bother testing as I felt like AF was round the corner. The only symptoms I remember were the du AF cramps!


----------



## Smiler82

flamingpanda said:


> Thanks Smiler. It's so good having people to talk to on here.
> 
> How should temps be looking in this part of our cycle. Should they start to dip prior to AF if AF is indeed on her way? Or should they stay high until she arrives? Remember what everyone seems to say on here, it's not over til AF shows. Don't count yourself out just yet.
> 
> Oh what channel is that on? I work from home half days Thurs/Fri so I could have a little look at that too. :D I have no idea why we do this. I think it's our way of reminding ourselves why we're doing all of this.
> 
> Oh I should perhaps have another look then. Might not mention to my partner I'm buying another, he'll say there's nothing wrong with this one.
> 
> I really have no clue with my cervix, I keep checking but it just feels like something alien to me. :haha: I'll keep doing it and maybe I'll notice a change after AF next month. I keep putting my CM down too but it really not showing any sort of pattern, perhaps I'm reading it wrong.
> 
> Ok thanks, that's what I thought. It was the start of the headache I've had the past few days. It was at it's worst on Sunday. Seems to have cleared today finally.

For me, my temp starts to drop couple of days before AF, but other women find it doesn't drop til a couple of days after AF. You'll figure out what's normal for you after a few cycles...but hopefully you won't have any more cycles for a while :thumbup: Yeah I keep telling myself it ain't over til the witch appears but just have no confidence in my temps. But I suppose the last few cycles I had some really high temps and I thought, yes! This is it! And it wasn't, so who knows...

Are you sure you want to watch Maternity Ward?!? It's on Really, which is channel 20 if you have digital. Yeah I think you're right, I guess watching these things do make you want to keep going, even though watching it makes us sad at the same time.


----------



## flamingpanda

I'm not sure of anything today! Ugh not having a good start. My temp has dropped, my boyfriend was in a foul mood which in turn just made me shout at him and now I'm in a foul mood. I'm wondering if this is PMS. I think it's too early but perhaps not. I think I'm just angry with myself, I clearly had a bit of a bug and despite promising myself I wouldn't look for signs I got my hopes up.

We sat down last night to work out what we were going to order for next cycle, we agreed we'd get some ovulation sticks (which is great news because my chart makes no sense to me). We also decided to get 1 pack of FRER and a better thermometer. So I've just ordered those now.

Thanks for all of the positive thoughts all, it does make me feel better. I think I just need to write today off and get some work done. The faster I get to AF now the better.

How are you all? Any good signs?


----------



## Smiler82

Aww hun :hugs: :hugs: I am REALLY not one to talk about reading too much into things, but it's easier to be calm and objective about other people's charts eh!! I would say try not to worry too much about the one temp. It won't necessarily rise day after day after ov. I would _think_ it's a little early for your temps to start declining and indicating AF. What are you, 8 dpo?

Don't be too hard on yourself for getting your hopes up, we ALL do it and know exactly how you feel. Great you ordered some stuff though, it's nice to feel like you're taking control and being pro-active :)

So after giving you nice calm advice, now I am going to go mad about myself!! Temp rose a tiny bit this morning and decided to test...bfn :( I knew it would be but there is always a tiny part of me that likes to hope. Feeling a bit achy this morning so reckon AF will be here tomorrow or Sat :(


----------



## pinkribbon

Hi girls. I feel like crap today, DS was up and down all night last night cause he's teething and that dreadful headache has returned coupled with what appears to be the beginning of a cold. So probs not preg symptoms, more just cold symptoms. :( for some reason I tested this morning with an ic, don't even ask I think I'm only 6dpo (will have to start with opks do I actually know next cycle) and :bfn: which is completely unsurprising to me really. 

Just feel a bit down today tbh, seems like we're all having a bit of a crap day lol.


----------



## flamingpanda

To me your chart is looking pretty good. Don't give up hope yet. It hasn't started to dip. :thumbup: I agree, it is easier to be objective with other people's charts. What kind of test did you take?

I'm really pleased about the ov strips because I think that's still my biggest mystery. Without knowing what day I ovulated it's hard to really know what day I'm on or even if we BDed at the right times. Ignore my siggy because I think it's wrong. I should be 7DPO today according to my app (which I trust more). So I know it's early days but I just feel like nothing's happened. I know many people say they never had symptoms but I just always presumed I would have. Which is probably why I feel it's so hopeless. Hope that new thermometer hurries up and arrives.


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

Well, after not even wanting to test, I got home yesterday and had the urge to pee on something. So I did. And then had the nerve to be disappointed when it was a :bfn: ! I mean, really??! Of course it would be! Not only was it too early, it was also in the afternoon after an entire morning of downing tea and water. I don't know what possessed me. And now I feel crap coz I was already convinced that I'm not pg and that :bfn: has made me more convinced which has made me have a crap day coz I really want to be!!

There is def something wrong with me. In other news, my cervix has decided to disappear today, I can't feel it at all! First time that has happened, but I haven't been monitoring it for that long, so it could well be normal.

Flamingpanda, it's way too early for you to think that you're out! Hang in there!

This TWW makes me totally useless at work.


----------



## pinkribbon

Flamingpanda, don't feel too down as preg symptoms seem to be different for everyone. As I said earlier with DS I tested on a whim as It was Xmas 2009 and new year was coming up, and with all the things going on around that time I wasn't too focused on ttc and wasn't looking for symptoms, I couldn't remember my last AF off the top of my head and there it was a very bright :bfp: I didnt have anything to really hint at me otherwise. 

Smiler82, wish I could say something about temps but I'm the wrong person as I know nothing about them and haven't ever temped :haha: have a :hugs: instead :)


----------



## pinkribbon

Plastikpony I did the same yesterday and I think I'm only 6dpo :dohh:


----------



## plastikpony

Smiler, I just stalked you a little bit. Wow, you have some long cycles hun!! That said though, your chart looks kind of awesome at the moment! Don't bother looking at mine as I haven't temped or done anything really interesting this month due to travel and holidays. I'll pick it up again (if I have to) next month :)


----------



## flamingpanda

Thanks for the support all. I just feel hormonal. I'm at work and some stupid cow (she's my brother's gf so I'm trying to be civil) is asking me how my diet is going. She's only asking because she knows I went to see mum last night and they ordered a Chinese in. I had a small portion and I went for a 2 mile walk with the dog this morning. I told her support would be nice rather than judgement and she just laughed. Took a hell of a lot of will power not to tell her where to stick it. Now I'm sat in my office feeling like I could cry. So def hormones. Sadly knowing it's hormones doesn't make it any easier to control. No worries I'm out of here just after 12, if I haven't gone on a rampage by then. :blush:

plastikpony - Don't let it worry you, like you say far too early. Also is a high cervix a good sign? I think so. Mine is super low, which is the only reason I've found it at all. :haha:

pinkribbon - This sounds so much like where I am. A bug and too early to really know anything. I also wish I'd been able to pin down my ov date but I started too late to track it. We'll get it next month if we don't get our BFP! ;)


----------



## flamingpanda

LOL are we now officially the "non testers who sometimes test"? :D


----------



## pinkribbon

flamingpanda said:


> LOL are we now officially the "non testers who sometimes test"? :D

:haha::haha::dohh:


----------



## flamingpanda

I've found Maternity Ward!


----------



## Smiler82

flamingpanda said:


> LOL are we now officially the "non testers who sometimes test"? :D

Hahaha looks like it :D

I'm watching Maternity Ward too!! Just spent the afternoon with my friend and her baby, now watching this...though it's pretty sad today, all other episodes I've seen have been happier. Bless their little hearts x


----------



## pinkribbon

What's maternity ward? Is it like one born every minute?


----------



## Smiler82

:hugs: right back at ya, pinkribbon sorry you had a rough night and feeling down today. Waiting it out is hard isn't it, and must be frustrating for you to not even be sure of your ov day. 

Flamingpanda - sorry you feel judged by your brother's gf, do you not get on very well? No need for her to be mean. I think when people make snide comments it's more their problem than yours, clearly she has got something to feel bitter about and feels the need to take it out on others. Know what you mean about assuming you would have symptoms. I've been pregnant twice and the first one I didn't even know til 6 weeks! With my 2nd I was much better tracking ov so knew exactly when to test but I still didn't feel pg for a couple of weeks. Yet here I am just at 13dpo telling myself I should feel it by now...madness.

Plastikpony - stalk away!! Haha yes unfortunately my cycles can be rather long, it's so frustrating waiting for ov then waiting for a bfp and to have to start all over again sometimes just makes me want to bang my head against the wall! I did just look at your chart but it's pretty empty eh :) Hope you don't have to fill in any more charts for a long while ;)


----------



## Smiler82

pinkribbon said:


> What's maternity ward? Is it like one born every minute?

Yeah, it's an American programme on channel 20.


----------



## plastikpony

Well ladies, 13 dpo and I'm convinced AF is going to show her ugly face tomorrow. I just don't feel like I'm pg, as much as I'd like to imagine that I am. And on top of that (TMI ALERT) I've already had my regular "loose session" on the loo that I always get the day before the :witch: flies in. 

Oh well, I guess if she does show I'll just try extra hard to make a nice little birthday prezzie for my DH next month. 

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## flamingpanda

Good morning all. How is everyone today? I'm a little happier as my temp went up slightly. Also had a strange thing with my app this morning. I woke and put my temp in, then took the dog for a walk. When I got back I thought I'd fill in all the other sections but I noticed it had changed my fertile days in my calendar. It had moved them forward so that my ovulation would have been last Sunday (interesting because that was the day I felt dreadful). So it went from the 5th to the 8th. Then when I started inputting other details it moved everything back to how it was. Have to say I can't wait for those ovulation sticks so I can put all this to rest next month.

Smiler82 - Thanks. I do try to get on with her but she's a bit of a pain here at work. The most hated person in the office, and for good reason. She just acts like she's everyone's manager which doesn't go down well. I can normally handle it but I was just feeling so emotional for some reason.

Hehe, I think it's because a baby is such an earth shattering thing for us. So the idea that you can have one growing and don't know is just madness. But that fact that you didn't have symptoms gives me faith because quite honestly, I feel fine today.

Maternity ward was quite good but that poor little bub with the tumor. :(

So go on, how are we all feeling? AF still staying away?


----------



## flamingpanda

plastikpony said:


> Well ladies, 13 dpo and I'm convinced AF is going to show her ugly face tomorrow. I just don't feel like I'm pg, as much as I'd like to imagine that I am. And on top of that (TMI ALERT) I've already had my regular "loose session" on the loo that I always get the day before the :witch: flies in.
> 
> Oh well, I guess if she does show I'll just try extra hard to make a nice little birthday prezzie for my DH next month.
> 
> How is everyone feeling today?

Oh I get that too. :( Remember you're not out til she shows though, that could just be an IB. Keep positive. :hugs:


----------



## pinkribbon

Well, today I'm 7dpo (I think, again guess work) and I'm bored of waiting!!


----------



## Smiler82

plastikpony - I get that as well! It happened to me the other day and I thought, ok I'm def out now, but yesterday my boobs just suddenly got huge. DH got back from his week away last night and he was like, OMG they are gianormous! I hope it is a sign. With both my other pregnancies the same thing happened, but trying so hard not to get excited and prepare for AF today or tomorrow.

flamingpanda - what a nightmare to have to work with your brother's gf when no one even likes her! What does he see in her? There was someone in my last office like that, she really got a lot of people's backs up and it's just horrible to have that kind of atmosphere created by one person on some mad power trip.

Re ov date moving, that happens sometimes to me with temping. It's really annoying when it happens but we've been making a real effort to bd every other day,3 at the most even past my predicted ov day just in case it moves.

pinkribbon - hang on in there!! This cycle I found the first 8-9 days of the 2ww went quite quick but this last week has been such a drag....:wacko:


----------



## plastikpony

Thanks for the encouraging words smiler! I guess I've just felt like I'm out and now suddenly I'm hoping a little and the days are dragging even though I still don't feel any different to any other month. Also, I'm going on my calander ov date, it's been bang on for the last two months. Ov on cycle day 13 and AF on cycle day 27 (or cycle day 1 of new cycle). So I'm just going by the numbers this month since i didn't use opk's or temp. I did however have EWCM at all the right times so I'm pretty sure it's all still on track. 

Will just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings since that's when I'm due. :coffee: And like I said, if i don't catch this month but I do next month then I can tell my DH as his birthday present :thumbup:

Pinkribbon, I know just how you feel!!! And the closer you get the longer it seems!!

Flamingpanda, she sounds like an ass. I would have sucker punched her, one time shoe shine!!!!


----------



## Smiler82

plastikpony I didn't realise we are at almost exactly the same stage...I usually get AF on 14 dpo, but once or twice it has been 15 dpo. I'm 15 dpo tomorrow so really nervous. Feeling a bit crampy today which makes me worry we're in for a bad day tomorrow. Let us know how things go for you tomorrow!! Will you test or wait til the day after? Think I will leave it til Sun.


----------



## flamingpanda

OMG I've been super tired all day (which I've been putting down to an early start and the dog eating though our wall). But just been to the toilet on the way to bed and I'm spotting. I NEVER ... EVER spot midcycle (just the start and end of my AF). So either AF is coming early (but it's usually prefaced with bloody mucus for me) or it could be an IB!!!!

I can't believe how stupidly excited I am. Told my partner and we're off to buy some tests tomorrow. I had to also explain IB to him but he smiled thoughout. 

Fingers crossed guys. Any idea how long after spotting I could test positive?


----------



## pinkribbon

flamingpanda said:


> OMG I've been super tired all day (which I've been putting down to an early start and the dog eating though our wall). But just been to the toilet on the way to bed and I'm spotting. I NEVER ... EVER spot midcycle (just the start and end of my AF). So either AF is coming early (but it's usually prefaced with bloody mucus for me) or it could be an IB!!!!
> 
> I can't believe how stupidly excited I am. Told my partner and we're off to buy some tests tomorrow. I had to also explain IB to him but he smiled thoughout.
> 
> Fingers crossed guys. Any idea how long after spotting I could test positive?

:happydance: I never spot either! This sounds postitive! Let us know! :D


----------



## pinkribbon

Oops forgot to mention about the testing. I'm not sure, I was 3+ on a clear blue digi when I tested pos (given up trying lol)


----------



## flamingpanda

I honestly had to wipe twice just to confirm. I thought I'd reached a point of delusion where I was just seeing what I wanted to.

Hope I'm not :happydance: for nothing. If so I'm going to need a lot of hugs next Friday lol. So excited!!! I'll keep you updated but everything I'm reading is saying tests would be too soon tomorrow. That won't stop me though, finally my time to pee on things has come!


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm so excited for you! It definitely sounds good! I'm crossing my fingers, toes (not my legs, sorry)... But everything else is crossed :haha:


----------



## flamingpanda

Hehe thank you. :) I have no idea how I'm going to get to sleep tonight now!


----------



## Elhaym

Yay for spotting! If you never spot normally I'd say it's a great sign :D I think it takes about 2 days from implantation for the HCG to get into your blood and then your urine. Eeeep I'm excited for you! xx


----------



## flamingpanda

Well I slept until my temp alarm went off at 7am and then couldn't get back to sleep. So I've been reading lots about when is best to test.

There has been no more spots of blood since last night. I didn't count but there could have been no more than 10 light red spots in total. If I hadn't been looking for them I'd probably have missed then. Had some cramps overnight and I feel a bit sick again this morning with a dull head. So no clue whether it was really a good sign or just a quirk I'd normally have missed in my cycle.

Going to buy a selection of tests today. I will probably cave and do a cheapy tomorrow morning with FMU. Then if there's nothing I'll give it a few more days.

Just waiting for my OH to get out of bed so we can get out to the shops. :)


----------



## pinkribbon

This all sounds really good, I'm excited to find out what your results are!

I'm pretty sure I'm out :(


----------



## Elhaym

I may have had a faint line this morning..... it was a 10 miu IC so I don't a want to get my hopes up until I see a line on a FRER. 

It's my angel's due date today, so a BFP would be extra special! :D


----------



## Smiler82

Oh gosh I have missed a lot!! Flamingpanda this sounds very promising....wishing you all the luck in the world, hope you get your bfp soon!

Elhaym - same to you! How special would that be for your angel's due date :hugs: will you test again tomorrow?

I tested this morning - bfn :( No sign of AF, just more cm than I would usually see at this point. I'm 15 dpo so I'm disappointed not to see a line today. Thought I would've got one by now if I was pg. Should've seen some spotting by now though if AF was on the way. Confused :(


----------



## flamingpanda

Well we have bought our first pregnancy tests! Very excited but we've decided not to even try until first thing tomorrow. It would still be too early but we're hoping for a BFP anyway. The exciting news is I've had a little bit more spotting whilst we were out shopping. I'm also back to feeling sick. Finger crossed, I have a good positive feeling today.



pinkribbon said:


> This all sounds really good, I'm excited to find out what your results are!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm out :(

Aw how come? Remember you're not out til AF shows.




Elhaym said:


> I may have had a faint line this morning..... it was a 10 miu IC so I don't a want to get my hopes up until I see a line on a FRER.
> 
> It's my angel's due date today, so a BFP would be extra special! :D

OMG how exciting! Congrats, keep us updated. Got everything crossed for you. 




Smiler82 said:


> Oh gosh I have missed a lot!! Flamingpanda this sounds very promising....wishing you all the luck in the world, hope you get your bfp soon!
> 
> Elhaym - same to you! How special would that be for your angel's due date :hugs: will you test again tomorrow?
> 
> I tested this morning - bfn :( No sign of AF, just more cm than I would usually see at this point. I'm 15 dpo so I'm disappointed not to see a line today. Thought I would've got one by now if I was pg. Should've seen some spotting by now though if AF was on the way. Confused :(

Thanks, me too! The TWW seems to just be getting longer and longer.

Sounds interesting. The fact that AF hasn't shown would be enough to keep me hopeful. I don't think not seeing a line at this point is enough to mean you're not. I've read some people don't test positive for weeks! Keep positive. :)


----------



## Elhaym

It was a BFP! :happydance:

You know it's funny, I NEVER test early, then I join this thread and test early :rofl:


----------



## flamingpanda

Woo hoo!!! Grats! Do we get a pic? I'll add it to the thread title, you're officially our first BFP!


----------



## mamadreams

flamingpanda said:


> Just wondering. My partner was dead against me testing at the end of the month and he said we should just wait and see what happens so I don't get depressed if it's BFN. Only after I'm late can I test. I kind of see his point but I know as I get closer I'll feel really anxious to find out. Reading posts it seems like almost everyone tests early, anyone else not testing and waiting?


I had my IUI yesterday and Ovidrel shot the day before. The Oveidrel has HCG in it, so if I were to POAS, I'd get a false postive. My pregnancy blood test at the clinic is Jan 26th. I figure I've waited this long, I am sure I can wait another 12 days! 

Testing early is depressing and really, we all hope for BFP's. I'd rather keep hoping than risk being disappointed POAS every morning.


----------



## Elhaym

flamingpanda said:


> Woo hoo!!! Grats! Do we get a pic? I'll add it to the thread title, you're officially our first BFP!

here you go :D

https://img337.imageshack.us/img337/4401/imag0045sml.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Really hope we get more BFPs in this thread! Baby dust :dust:


----------



## pinkribbon

Yay flamingpanda!! :test:


----------



## pinkribbon

Congrats elhaym! :happydance:


----------



## Smiler82

Congrats Elhaym :D Brilliant news!!

Am also out....been out shopping today, just came home and started spotting :( :(


----------



## pinkribbon

Smiler82 said:


> Congrats Elhaym :D Brilliant news!!
> 
> Am also out....been out shopping today, just came home and started spotting :( :(

When is AF due?


----------



## Smiler82

pinkribbon said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Elhaym :D Brilliant news!!
> 
> Am also out....been out shopping today, just came home and started spotting :( :(
> 
> When is AF due?Click to expand...

Usually I start to spot on 13 dpo and full-swing on 14 dpo. Once before I spotted 14 dpo and proper AF on 15 dpo, so was allowing for the longest of those patterns. Am 15 dpo today so just to be a pain clearly my body has decided to give me an even longer pattern to allow for in the future :dohh:


----------



## LoveCakes

Don't know my cycles yet so not sure when I'd be late but planning to wait until 15dpo which will be next Saturday. Feeld right and either way wouldn't want to go into work.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm now 8dpo and have really bad cramp, like the cramp that cripples you when AF is starting.. But AF not due til 23rd. Hopefully!


----------



## flamingpanda

Well I tested first thing this morning and it's a :bfn:. :( I know that doesn't exactly mean I'm out because it's still early but I don't think I'll test again unless I'm late. Too depressing. :cry:


----------



## pinkribbon

flamingpanda said:


> Well I tested first thing this morning and it's a :bfn:. :( I know that doesn't exactly mean I'm out because it's still early but I don't think I'll test again unless I'm late. Too depressing. :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## flamingpanda

Thanks. :) I told myself it would be neg so I'm not sure why I'm so gutted but I am. We were going to test again Mon/Tues but I just can't. I think I'll just continue to keep an eye on my temps and see what happens.


----------



## pinkribbon

It's always hard to see that :bfn: even if you know it's not going to show up. I am roughly 9dpo and tested this morning, I got a :bfn: too. Pretty sure I'm out although I know AF isn't due for a while.


----------



## Smiler82

flamingpanda sorry I can't remember where you are in your cycle...how many dpo are you? Sorry for your bfn, I know it's so disappointing even when you try to prepare yourself.

pinkribbon hopefully the cramping is a good sign. Is it still happening?

I don't know what is going on with me. I'm still only spotting and (TMI) it's just brown cm. AF should be here in all her horrible glory by now so I don't get it. Will see if anything else happens today and if not will test in the morning. Don't feel pg though, just feel like something is wrong :wacko:


----------



## flamingpanda

Hard to say exactly because I didn't do any ov tests but the prediction my app made was today should be 10 dpo. That said I do wonder if I actually ovulated on Sunday because that's when I felt my worst which would only make this 7 dpo. But non of the spotting makes any sense and I'm slightly worried this morning it could be a cyst. I still am having waves of fatigue, nausea and cramps. I'm just so confused and I seem to have lost the confidence I had yesterday. I don't know what to do. However if AF shows this next week I think I'll make a doctors appointment to get the spotting checked out. If she doesn't show by next Sunday I'll test again.


----------



## pinkribbon

Flamingpanda - to me all of your signs seem positive, ib from what I've heard should be brown or mucousy whereas af would be heavy and new blood. Gross I know!

Smiler - yeah I'm still having cramps but not as heavy. I keep having a nasty headache that comes and goes, last night I had to go to bed early it was so bad. I still have a gut feeling I'm out but in the back of my mind still thinking what if?

I'm trying to tell myself if this isn't my month, I still have next month. We can all stick together until everyone has their two lovey lines!


----------



## Smiler82

Sounds like we are all a little confused today eh :( flamingpanda I've had the same thought, perhaps my spotting is due to a cyst. However I'm 16dpo and you're only 7 or 10 so I'd say for you the spotting would be more likely due to implantation...though I don't want to get your hopes up. I know for all of us it really is just a case of waiting and giving it time but it is hard!!

pinkribbon I always have that little voice saying 'what if' every cycle too! Would you normally get PMS symptoms this early? I know with my last pregnancy I had cramps and funny little bubbling feelings from around 8-10 dpo and I got my bfp on 16 or 17 dpo. That cycle I was able to wait to test because I had a feeling I was and didn't worry about it. This month I just have a feeling something is wrong. I really think I would've got a bfp when I tested on 15 dpo if I were pg.


----------



## flamingpanda

I must look gutted because my partner has just had to nip out (getting a suit fitted for his sister's wedding) and he asked me if I'd be ok. I told him I'm just tired but I'm really down in the dumps. Sorry for moaning so much, I don't know what I expected really but it was hard seeing a negative. I guess this is why I started the non-testers thread to begin with! I'm just waiting it out now, will keep you guys updated if I end up at the doctors.

Good luck, dust and all that jazz. I'm going to go curl up on the sofa and sulk some more. :)


----------



## pinkribbon

Smiler, yes I do get those symptoms for AF, but not usually at this point in my cycle. It's normally a few days before or on the day of AF. Which is why I'm confused. DS is teething though so maybe it could be tiredness.

Flamingpanda - :hugs: I wish I could come and sulk with you with some ice cream :haha: If not this month we have next month :)


----------



## Smiler82

I'm heading for the sofa too!! Hot water bottle and a girly film for me. Cramps are gradually getting worse and spotting seems to be getting heavier. Oh well. At least I know where I stand, not knowing is just crap. Have been doing some reading and I think my low post-ov temps signal low progesterone, which in turn means a light period, so that would explain the extended spotting. Will have to speak to my consultant about this at my next appt.


----------



## pinkribbon

You sound like you are in tune with your body Smiler :)


----------



## Smiler82

I try :) Have been playing this game for such a long time now have learned the most rational reason is usually the correct reason for whatever my body is doing...the times I've allowed myself to hope I could still be pg despite pre-AF spotting or I could be one of those medical-miracle type people - never happens! Time to be practical I guess and get my HSG booked for next week then decide between metformin or clomid :S


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies! Hope you all had good weekends, although it seems you were all as down as I am now. AF got me on Sunday, one day late :( I tested the morning I was due, got a :bfn: , but then no :witch: until Sunday afternoon late. I cried. My poor DH doesn't know what to say or do to make it better, but he tries. He was also down about it but tried not to let me see. We've only been trying for 3 or 4 months so I know it'll probably happen. Doesn't make it any easier though. :cry:

Smiler, sorry the stupid :witch: got you too. SO not cool.

Flamingpanda, your symptoms etc still sound really positive, and the fact that you're really emotional can also be a good sign. Don't want to get your hopes up too high, but you're still in the running!! Crossing all my crossables for you!! :hug:


----------



## flamingpanda

Smiler said it best, not knowing is crap. I seem to be on this awful roller coaster where one day I have hope, the next it's crushed. Still no AF for me but she'd not due until Friday. My temperature spiked this morning. I have no idea if that's a sign AF is coming or not. If she's coming I'd rather her just hurry up and get here. Still pretty firm on my not testing rule today, I think I ruined my Sunday for myself yesterday.

What's HSG? I see that abbreviation around and I'm not sure what it means.

plastikpony - thanks. I'm pretty ok with it either way now. At least if I'm not pregnant I will get a proper full run at my cycle this time. My BF is much more onboard with trying on the right days. So if this isn't my month at least we can be more proactive this time around! ;)


----------



## plastikpony

HSG is Hysterosalpingogram. Its when they take an x-ray of your uterus and fallopian tubes so that they can see if ther are any abnormalities. That's the easy version, I found other versions with many long words that I can't pronounce when I looked it up! :doh:

I just want to be pregnant. It feels like I'm always waiting for something! Waiting to ovulate, waiting for the :witch: , waiting to :test: . Feel like a real Debbie Downer today :(


----------



## flamingpanda

Ah thank you! I think deep down we all feel there's something wrong with us, most of the time with no real reason to presume that. I think it's just a fear all women have. We're all told we'll grow up get married and have kids and it's scary to think some of us might not be able to achieve that.

It's ok, I think we all have the right to be a bit down. Waiting is the hardest thing.


----------



## pinkribbon

I caved this morning at took an ic at 10dpo. Guess what, another :bfn: surprise surprise. They're 10miu tests so I'm guessing it would show...


----------



## Smiler82

plastikpony it seems like you and I have gone through the EXACT same thing this cycle!! AF got me Sunday too, one day late. I was alright about it at first and reading back my last post gosh how sensible do I sound. Went to bed and suddenly got really upset about it and ended up crying for ages, and here I am crying again this morning! I'm SO fed up. I've just had to ring the hospital to arrange the HSG.Yeah it is where they inject dye into you to check for blockages. It's been over a year since my last pregnancy so it's just a precaution before they give me drugs to help things along. Just so frustrated it's taking so long and am terrified that either I will have another miscarriage or it just won't happen at all.

Sorry to be so miserable everyone :( pinkribbon it really depends on how long it takes the egg to implant if you did conceive, plenty of people can't get a bfp at 10 dpo.

flamingpanda I think at this stage it's still too early to read too much into the temp spike you had - but at the very least it shouldn't indicate AF coming. AF comes when your progesterone levels drop, and lower progesterone levels would be accompanied with lower temps. So you're still in the running :)


----------



## flamingpanda

Not necessarily, it's still pretty early at 10 DPO. Remember that implantation could be anywhere from 6-12 DPO. So if it implanted today you wouldn't be seeing results yet. You're not out yet.

I'm looking at my temp spike and contemplating picking up a test at lunch. But then if I wait until tomorrow that would give it an even better chance. Gah, why am I doing this to myself?


----------



## pinkribbon

Smiler I think you have been pretty positive so far, we all have down days and sometimes it helps to jut have a cry, so don't feel bad :) I can understand your frustration though. 

I suppose you are right... But the tests are the 10miu ones, they're supposed to be super sensitive. Then again they're off the Internet and were cheap so you never know what to trust do ya :haha:

Let's try and stay strong girls, easier said than done but I try to believe in things happening when they're supposed to. Keeps me from going insane at times :haha:


----------



## pinkribbon

Flamingpanda I wish I knew something about temps to help you, I'm hopeless. Maybe I should temp next cycle have you found it helpful or just another thing to worry over?


----------



## Siyren

hey girls i wont be testing til the 26th- and im driving myself mad wondering!


----------



## pinkribbon

Siyren said:



> hey girls i wont be testing til the 26th- and im driving myself mad wondering!

I'm the worst member of this thread as I keep testing :haha:


----------



## Smiler82

pinkribbon I've got tests that sensitive too and ended up doing a lot of googling about them!! Depends on the brand I guess but mostly they seem to be ok but reviews etc said to be prepared for the line to be very faint and not to show up immediately when testing early. So if you did conceive and the egg only implanted a day or 2 ago, it could just still be too early for you to see a result. If you can bear it, maybe leave it for a couple of days?


----------



## Siyren

the chances of me getting a bfp are so slim that im trying not to get my hopes up- so im just gonna wait out and see if the witch arrives :)
im only 3 days passed having unprotected sex (no idea when i o'd) but (tmi) my cm is leaving marks on my underwear- something that only happened when preg with lyss, and i keep getting crampy feelings in my breasts- so who knows? could be ovulating now i suppose but it'd be rather late for it wouldnt it?


----------



## flamingpanda

Oh crap so I caved and bought some cheapy ones from boots over lunch. BFN of course but then what did I really expect?

The temping has been interesting. Sadly mine has only been done post ov so I never saw the initial rise. It does give you something else to focus on though, which can be helpful.


----------



## Truffleax

I am definately always waiting until I'm late for AF otherwise I won't believe it anyway so whats the point? lol although I am impatient just as everyone else is! lol I am either 7 or 8 dpo today and earlier on had the weirdest random sharp twinge! I hope it means something it only lasted a few seconds and then went away fingers crossed! I think I am due either Sunday or Monday x


----------



## plastikpony

:haha: I am such an idiot!! I am overdue for my yearly appointment with my Gynaecologist, so I called and made an appointment for tomorrow! What a ******! I JUST started my period! :doh: Anyway, once I realised this I called back and moved it to Friday morning. 

At leas it's something to keep me occupied while I wait to O. Will talk to him about trying for 3 or 4 months and ask about one or two things. I seem to have this dull ache on the right side of my lower abdomen almost all month long, so I've just abou diagnosed myself with PCOS already. Glad I'm going to see him so either he can tell me that there is something wrong and we can sort it out or that I'm being paranoid.


----------



## flamingpanda

Ok I've been thinking. I'm fairly sure I'm not pregnant now. Two tests in the last two days can't be wrong. So I'm just waiting for AF to arrive. But it's not the end of the world. It means I can do a full month of temping (new therm arrived!), test for ovulation (opk arrived!) and really have a proper go at it. So lets hope she speeds up and I can join you ladies on a brand new cycle.

I still think I'm probably going to make an appointment regarding my bleeding a few days ago though. That was really unusual for me and there must be a reason. Trying not to worry without need though.


----------



## Siyren

hugs flamingpanda, its good that your being so positive :)

my body is randomly producing massive amounts of cm that it wouldnt usually produce x


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm pretty sure I'm out too flamingpanda. All the signs of AF, neg tests. Although I'm not due AF until 23rd. Wish this headache would P*ss off it's really getting me down. Had a bit of a cry today too. :cry:


----------



## plastikpony

Don't give up ladies!!! Until AF is here there is always a chance! I found that starting to think about the next cycle was a good way of passing the time though, so don't stop doing that :hug:

I've started temping again, so there is one lonely dot on my chart :haha:

Hope all of you ladies have a rocking day!!


----------



## flamingpanda

Thanks for the support guys. AF is on her way, I know it. I've just had a cry in the toilets here at work and I've caved and bought a chocolate bar. No surer sign!

I feel so stressed today. I mentioned my partner's sister is getting married? Well last night he came home and told me he was going to be sitting separately for the meal. I'd been dreading this. I had an awful experience at my brother's wedding when I was the only member of my family not involved with the wedding. I didn't have my partner then and I ended up sat for a meal for a few hours with complete strangers (who all appeared to know one another). I'm never comfortable meeting people for the first time and I have an awful fear it's happening again. So I think that's made me weepy. Trying not to make it an issue, or at least not talk about it til AF is here and I'm feeling calmer.

It has made me sure though that when I get married tradition can take a running jump and people can sit where they bloody well like.

Ugh, hurry up :witch:

plastikpony - welcome to the wonderful world of temping. So far it's been completely useless for me. :D Take a look at my chart if you like, it means nothing. :haha:

Siyren - that's a good sign! Or so I've read.


----------



## pinkribbon

If it makes you feel less alone, I'm in a foul mood too. DS isn't very well so I was up and down all night with him, plus OH is complaining he is ill so still in bed so I've had to take the day off even though I'm really behind on work. It's not the fact that DS is ill, it's more OH sleeping all night and then again all morning. Grr. I feel headachey too! 

So many rows have happened in my family over seating arrangements flamingpanda, two of my aunties haven't spoken in like 4 years over one :dohh:


----------



## Siyren

ugh seating arrangements!!1
thanks hun, the cm is a lot less today so was most likely a post ovulation thing :( trying not to get my hopes up, cos im pretty sure the witch will be along x


----------



## flamingpanda

The thing is I don't want to be *that* person. You know, the one who's all "I'm not sitting there, you need to rearrange it all for me, what about me, blah blah blah". But I can't help how I'm feeling about it. They're not my family, they're not my friends, I just would have liked to have been with the person who is the only reason I'm even invited. But every way I word it in my mind sounds very self involved.

pinkribbon - It's madness, when it's our turn we'll just let people sit where they're most comfortable. I'd hate to think I was making anyone feel uncomfortable or unwanted over a seating arrangement.

Oh that doesn't sound fun. Do what I did and have a chocolate bar, the sugar rush has really helped my frame of mind. :D I guess this is what I have to look forward to when we do actually manage to conceive? 

Siyren - No worries, it's just something I read. But then as my "IB" proved the other day, symptoms can't be trusted. :( I think it's amazing the symptoms we can find when we're looking for them. I'm sure if our men felt like this all the time they'd call in work sick! :haha:


----------



## Siyren

haha im in the minority of women where my ideal wedding is very small. and def seating planless!


ah i'll try not to get too down but im seriously expecting the witch to come x


----------



## pinkribbon

Yes, afraid you've got it all to look forward to :haha: he's a mummy's boy and always wants me when he's ill and in a way it's nice to know that you are that comforting person to someone else. Getting up through the night wouldn't actualy affect me too much if the workload and deadlines weren't there. It's all worth it. 

OH would like a small wedding when we finally do plan one, I hate the whole 'oh I've invited you so now how to invite you and I better invite your SO since such and such has their SO, even though I've never met said SO. It's all crazy people go mad over weddings!


----------



## flamingpanda

I've just been for lunch with my mum and had a good rant. She agreed it was a bit off but like me felt I just had to suck it up and deal with it so I don't cause a rift. Grrr. 

I'm starting to get cramps this afternoon, I wonder if my cycle is actually shorter than 28 days?

Siyren - Oh I want a small wedding too. I can't think of anything worse than the whole idea of a top table. It would just feel like being on show. My idea of a great wedding is outdoors, bbq and a party. People can sit/stand with who they please and nothing gets too formal. Hopefully my bf will pull his finger out at some point and ask! :p

It's ok being down, we're all going through it. Just come and have a moan with us if you need. I feel very PMSy today. It's not fun. :(

pinkribbon - haha that reminds me, did you see this video posted the other day? https://youtu.be/KWFfDyupGpQ

Doesn't every child just want their mummy when they're ill? :)

Oh your wedding sounds perfect to me! I just said to my mum over lunch that if I ever use the phrase "but it's my special day" to just please have me shot. :D


----------



## flamingpanda

Ugh I have 4 hours left here and I feel like I could curl up in a ball and go to sleep. I might make that my plan for this evening.


----------



## flamingpanda

Ok so I've woken up a bit and finally stopped blubbing. Well I was reading https://www.peeonastick.com. I will start by saying I still believe I'm not pregnant but I was looking at this page:

https://www.peeonastick.com/hpt/fertility.html

SO interesting. I have no confirmation on my ovulation this month because it was before I started monitoring but I've been presuming it was on the Sunday (rather than the previous Thursday like my app suggests). I felt super hormonal and ill. Which was CD 17. Why is that interesting? Because it would mean out of those pictorial examples of "good" testing days mine would be most like the second (except with 2 green days rather than 1). So that means if I ovulate later than day 14 next month I should keep in mind not to test early again like I did this month. I'd simply be peeing on money. :haha:

That means if I'm working this out correctly the very earliest I should have tested is tomorrow. If I'd realised that I could have saved myself some money this month! :D Might not mention this to my boyfriend. 

Worth reading if any of you ladies haven't done already. :thumbup:

EDIT - added some pics to demonstrate what a difference this makes. Red is my predicted "normal" cycle, green is if my symptoms were correct.
 



Attached Files:







cycle-ov14.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 20









cycle-ov17.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 22


----------



## pinkribbon

AF is on her way, cervix has gone soft, I'm cramping the same as I would and another neg test. Don't even know why I tested. I feel teary and don't feel like talking much but I'll make a better post when I'm out of my fettle :cry:


----------



## mamadreams

pinkribbon said:


> AF is on her way, cervix has gone soft, I'm cramping the same as I would and another neg test. Don't even know why I tested. I feel teary and don't feel like talking much but I'll make a better post when I'm out of my fettle :cry:


Pinkribbon - I've heard a lot of the beginning signs of pregnancy are similar to AF. Don't give up until she shows up! Sending you hugs and hope that if it isn't this month, February will be your BFP!:hugs:


----------



## pinkribbon

mamadreams said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> AF is on her way, cervix has gone soft, I'm cramping the same as I would and another neg test. Don't even know why I tested. I feel teary and don't feel like talking much but I'll make a better post when I'm out of my fettle :cry:
> 
> 
> Pinkribbon - I've heard a lot of the beginning signs of pregnancy are similar to AF. Don't give up until she shows up! Sending you hugs and hope that if it isn't this month, February will be your BFP!:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: thank you. I was in 'one of those moods' yesterday !


----------



## flamingpanda

:hugs: It's not over til she shows. Don't worry about being down, I was terrible yesterday. If someone had said boo to me I'd have sobbed.

Speaking of AF showing, I think she has for me. Well sort of. I had a very weird night. After my usual PMT yesterday and bursting into tears several times it was just a waiting game.

I got home, went to the toilet and when I wiped there was tiny specs of mucus with brown blood in there. This is the tell tale sign she's hours away usually. Although generally there is more than spots (sorry if this is TMI), it's usually like one long string with the brown blood mixed in. Anyway I resigned myself to it all being over. We were getting ready to go out with my workmates last night and just before we went I nipped to the toilet one more time to put a pad on (just incase she suprised me mid meal!). When I wiped I saw what I can only describe as pink mucus. I'd read about this and thought people were being colour blind :D, but there it was, it was a very cute pink colour. Wiped again just to be sure and there was no more but a big spot of watery red blood. Then nothing again all evening. Still nothing more this morning other than lots of cramps and feeling very AF. So just waiting for her to show now.

It has been a very strange cycle though for spotting. Still not sure if I should go to the doctor.


----------



## plastikpony

Hello Ladies!!!

Panda, that's definately not AF. Yet. So I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you :)

Pinkribbon, how are you feeling today? No AF yet?

AFM, I think I was one of those brides you ladies would have hated! I had a big wedding, 150 people, and had the time of my life!! I think I worked on the seating plans for like, 5 months to make sure that everyone sat with someone that they knew. It was tough though, coz this person wasn't talking to that person, and that person was divorced from this person, and my sister didn't want to sit withing seeing range of my cousin.... It was endless!!! I also did the whole 'head table' thing, but then again, I just LOVE attention :D

So sorry for being your worst nightmare ladies!! :haha: I also recall using the term (but it was more because it was funny than anything else, and it was only to override my DH's weird decisions) "I'm the bride, I win!" :doh:


----------



## flamingpanda

Hi plastikpony!

I'd have more faith if I didn't feel like she was coming but I think my cycle is just screwy this month for some reason. A little more brown mucus just now. I need to stop going to the toilet every 20 mins to check, people will think there's something wrong with me. :D If I don't come on before lunch I might have one last whirl with the pregnancy test I have shoved under the passenger seat in my car! :D I didn't like those boots ones very much so might as well use them up.

LOL, you know each to their own. I can totally understand why some people would want a huge wedding, it's just not me. I'd feel so uncomfortable knowing everyone was looking at me. I think I was only ranting because I was hormonal and I felt like my bf hadn't really considered me (I never expected his sister too). I told him all this last night and he looked like he was going to cry. So then I felt guilty. God, yesterday was horrible. :p


----------



## pinkribbon

Plastikpony :haha:! If I didn't have to worry about people arguing or being offended I'd be more likely to have a big wedding. I don't think I'd have as many as 150 though maybe like 50, I'm just not that popular :haha:

AF is still not here, not due til 23rd but I have a feeling it might come early :s my cervix has also gone hard again :dohh:

Panda I agree with plastik it sounds nothing like AF to me :wacko:


----------



## flamingpanda

Sadly I think I've worked out what my symptoms mean. I had a twinge around a week and a half ago like a UTI pain. Thought nothing of it as it passed off. But I got another last night and again today. Looked up UTIs and apparently they can cause spotting. :(

So I'm going to make a docs appointment in the morning. 

Of course it doesn't mean I'm out but it does mean that I don't have any symptoms I can't attribute to something else. :(


----------



## plastikpony

Can't I just be pg already :( I guess if it was easy maybe we wouldn't appreciate it so much, but really, I just want to have a family :(


----------



## flamingpanda

Any updates?

I'm waiting for the doctor to call me back. I think whatever is wrong with me is just messing up my cycle this month. Today is the day AF should show and I'm sure she tried this morning with some watery red blood but I'm just back to brown CM now (and only on tampons, nothing otherwise). I'm fairly sure I have a water infection from everything I've read but apparently it's a training day at my health centre so I couldn't just make an appointment. In the last week I've bled all but 2 days though, and that's all spotting or coloured mucus. Something is wrong. :( I'm normally very regular.


----------



## plastikpony

Flamingpanda, maybe you're PG and that's whey everything is weird!!! I'm really holding thumbs for you. Have you thought about testing today yet?

I had an awesome appointment at the Gynea this morning!! He did a pap smear which I'll get the results of on Monday, but we did one last year and all was A ok so can't imagine that would have changed. Also chatted about trying to get pg. I assumed he was going to tell me to just keep trying since we've only been trying for 3 going on 4 months, but he was awesome. Did a scan of my uterus and ovaries which all look great (YIPPEE!!) and also ordered a whole battery of blood tests for me and my DH and a semen analysis for DH. 

I am SO thrilled right now. Can't wait to get all the tests done early next week. He said that the fact that my husband cycles (mountain biking) isn't great coz, in his words "they wear tight pants, bounce up and down on their balls and cook their eggs". This doesn't excite me very much, but I'm not allowing myself to worry even a little until we get the results back!

So next week will be a whirlwind of tests, :sex: :sex: :sex: , and entertaining the brother in law and his wife who land from Germany today. Before I know it I will have ovulated and be back in the TWW!!

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## flamingpanda

Sounds good Plastik, let us know how all your tests go. Seems really early to be getting so many tests, do you have any reasons to worry?

Finally got an appointment with the doctor. He seemed to agree that it sounds like a UTI. Oh well, there's always next month. My only concern now is because it's messing with my cycle will I be out of it next month? Going to have a good chat when I get there, providing I get a nice GP to chat to.


----------



## pinkribbon

Hey girls. I am out, had some cm streaked with blood, so took a test just to be sure an a :bfn:. So just a matter of time before AF is in full swing.


----------



## flamingpanda

Aw sorry to hear that Pinkribbon. I think I'll be joining you though. My cramps seem to be picking up and the blood is coming a little faster now. I imagine this time tomorrow it will be in full swing. Oh well, here's to February babies!

I went to see the doc and she was super nice! Told me not to worry about anything and to take those vitamins everyone keeps recommending. She said there was nothing in my urine other than blood, but she wasn't worried about that because of the spotting. She's sent it off to be tested to be sure but said I should go back if things get worse. That was it really. As I was sat in the waiting room I could feel AF was coming on so I'd counted myself out by the time I got into her office.


----------



## pinkribbon

:hugs: here's to our feb BFPs! I'm glad the doc was nice! I've had some ones that seem to look down their noses, I'm sure it's because I'm young (preg at 19 with DS) so I've now moved doctors so will see how helpful they are!

It's stupid, I'm 2 months away from finishing my degree give or take, live in my own house, OH and I also work and we aren't on benefits but because I'm young I'm looked down at? :dohh: I have it together more than some people! Annoys me! (can you tell AF is coming?? :haha:)


----------



## flamingpanda

That's the spirit! Positive thoughts can do great things.

Oh it's luck of the draw with doctors. The last one I spoke to about ttc said I needed to lose weight first. She was a bit scary and so it put me off mentioning it again. I do need to lose weight but the way she was looking you'd think they'd had to take the wall off my house to get me there. :haha: This one was just really kind, said not to worry and things would all happen naturally in a few months but if not to go back then. Told me about vitamins and seemed pleased I neither drink nor smoke.

You sound in a great position. We're similar (except we rent rather than having our own house). I do think sometimes we're poorer for doing things the right way but I do feel better for it. Ignore those who look down on you, they don't understand (and probably don't want to).

Ha, it's ok you sound like me 2 days ago, I was on the edge! Sad to report the :witch: is finally here for real and it's quite painful. :(

Oh and the wedding drama continues. I'm feeling loads better as it turns out they have invited cousins on the bride's side and the kids, but not their partners. That would be fine if the cousins were 16 but the cousins are in their 30s, married with a brood of children each. So now the cousins are boycotting it all. I said it the other day, and I'll say it again, it's more trouble than it's all worth. When our time comes it's a ceremony for immediate family and a massive party for all with no seating formalities!


----------



## Impet Limpet

I will not test til I'm late, I will not test til I'm late!

My chart looks very flat this month from CD13, whats all that about? Its usually quite jagged. To make sure it wasn't the thermometer or it's batteries I have tried the thermometer at different times of the day and on my OH and the temps do change!

I'm wondering if it's because I started to take vitamin b50 complex from CD7, maybe it is actually doing it's job? I decided to start it because I spot really early and my LP was 12 days max lets see if it helps.

I'm 7dpo, 6 days of waiting for AF left! :happydance:


----------



## flamingpanda

Oooh I mean clearly I'm a big baby bump noob here but that chart is looking good to me! How long is your cycle normally? I was just checking when my temp takes a dip and it's around CD 26. I was really hopeful before that because it had been climbing. :(


----------



## Impet Limpet

Cycle is normally around 25 days but has been longer up to 31 days. Ff put my o date as cd17, i originally thought it would be the earlier rise but that didn't tie with my opks and obviously ff decided on the other more obvious one. 

I swear not half hour after i posted above i saw spotting when i wiPed - i hope it's not af starting amazingly early, i'll see what the temps do over the next few days :thumbup: it may go away (i tend not to get too excited at possible IB as research shows spotting in LP is more common in non Pregnant charts , esp as in the past i had had spotting from 8dpo until af


----------



## Impet Limpet

Also you should be able to scroll down from my current chart to my previous two, it looks so oddly diff this month. I actually own a centigrade therm (which i started off with for my first month) and a farenheigt (sp) one, i may run them together for a few days to check the F one isn't on the blink.


----------



## plastikpony

Wow Impet, you're right! It does look TOTALLY different from your previous charts. Holding thumbs for you that it's a good sign!! :thumbup:

Flaming and Pink, sorry that the horrid :witch: got you guys! :cry: :hugs: Well, we're in the same boat now, hoping for those Feb :BFP: !! Feb is a lucky month for me, it's my birthday on the 24th and DH's on the 8th.

Flaming, I don't have any reason to worry, other than DH's cycling habit which is apparently not good for male fertility. It'll just be great to know that everything is in working order. I think if all the tests come back with good results, it'll just help me to relax and be confident that we'll get there in the end.

DH and I are going to the hospital tomorrow morning to have blood taken and I'm hoping he's going to go tomorrow afternoon to give in his 'donation' to be analysed! Wish us luck ladies!!

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Impet Limpet

Crap! I'm still spotting, was red yestrrday, now itsmore brown, hope it stops, though ususlly my spotting gets worse til full flow AF


----------



## plastikpony

Impet, has the spotting slowed down yet? Do you always spot this early in your cycle or could it be IB?

I went for blood tests this morning with my DH!! Apparently most of the results will be done today but some of them will only be ready tomorrow. Then they send them to my Gynae who will then call me. EEEK!!! Nervous but excited :) And a little scared... :blush:


----------



## Impet Limpet

Still spotting, was red again this am and now its brown again! Only charted two months prior to this, the first month i was spotting from 8dpo. Last month only started 11dpo i think and this month its 7dpo. It seems heavier now! Booo not fair!!


----------



## plastikpony

So I just got the greatest news that a good friend of mine is pg!!!! She's wanted a kid forever, is getting married in September (which I think is going to be the same month she is due!!!) and they are just the most awesome couple! My husband and I actually played a big role in them getting together. They are going to be such great parents, I'm so happy for them!!

So why was my first reaction this nauseating stab of jealousy? Why can't I shake it? :cry:


----------



## MummyWant2be

:flower:hello Ladies - can I join too pls.?


----------



## MummyWant2be

plastikpony said:


> So I just got the greatest news that a good friend of mine is pg!!!! She's wanted a kid forever, is getting married in September (which I think is going to be the same month she is due!!!) and they are just the most awesome couple! My husband and I actually played a big role in them getting together. They are going to be such great parents, I'm so happy for them!!
> 
> So why was my first reaction this nauseating stab of jealousy? Why can't I shake it? :cry:

Aww Hunny Congrats to your friend...

I can relate - a few weeks back my SIL announced they Preggas...and had the nerve to tell me it was not planned...to think I keep trying evey cycle but still BFN...how ever our time is coming...just hang in there :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## plastikpony

MummyWant2be said:


> plastikpony said:
> 
> 
> So I just got the greatest news that a good friend of mine is pg!!!! She's wanted a kid forever, is getting married in September (which I think is going to be the same month she is due!!!) and they are just the most awesome couple! My husband and I actually played a big role in them getting together. They are going to be such great parents, I'm so happy for them!!
> 
> So why was my first reaction this nauseating stab of jealousy? Why can't I shake it? :cry:
> 
> Aww Hunny Congrats to your friend...
> 
> I can relate - a few weeks back my SIL announced they Preggas...and had the nerve to tell me it was not planned...to think I keep trying evey cycle but still BFN...how ever our time is coming...just hang in there :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun, and welcome to our little group of crazies :D I guess I just feel kind of disgusted with myself that I can't JUST feel happy for them. My new attitude is that everything happens for a reason, and hopefully everything will come together to give us our :bfp: soon!

Where are you in your cycle and how long is your cycle? How long have you been trying?


----------



## plastikpony

Mummywant2be, I just noticed that you are from JOZI!!!! First lady on here that I've found from South Africa! Will be so awesome to have someone in the same timezone as well as the same country to chat to!!!

:happydance:


----------



## MummyWant2be

:happydance::happydance::happydance: yeay that's very nice - i'm glad you also from Jozi hun...

well my cycles have been all over the place but i would say i'm on day 32 of a 33dc and was my first cycle using Preseed - so would be thrilled if the witch just this once missed me.:haha:

and how is this cycle treating you?


----------



## plastikpony

Oooo!!! Will be holding thumbs for you! Feels like forever until I'm going to get to that point. I'm on cd10 of a 27 day cycle, so should be ovulating in the next 4 days. This is the fun bit!!!

How long have you been trying? I also bought some preseed which I'm going to use this month, hope its luck for both of us! Do you use opk's? And which hpt have you been using? I bought some early testers from clicks but I don't like them coz they're blue dye and gave me a horrible evap the first month. Now I have a clearblue digi stashed away for when I'm pretty sure I'm pg and use the regular hpt from clicks, the pink ones. They're good but not sensitive, so I'm not tempted to test early coz I know it'll be a waste. Really wish we got frer over here...


----------



## MummyWant2be

yes totally holding thumbs that soon we will be Bump Buddies?hahaha a girl can dream moes can't she? :haha:

well normally i use those Clicks brand HPT(the one's you have to put drops of wee wee) but i refused to buy this cycle and have been ttc since May/June tstopped taking the pill in April...so it's almost a year now :cry::cry:

you going to love preseed it is thee best - my hubby loves it...:blush:

and how is your cycle treating you?


----------



## Impet Limpet

AARRGH! I'm back to red blood again! FFS!!!:dohh::dohh: I think it's heavy enough that I would go as far as to say that this is AF, at 9dpo..

I'm going to ring the drs tomorrow, see if anything is causing this early spotting. :thumbup:


----------



## dizzy65

i will be waiting until im late :)


----------



## Impet Limpet

Yay dizzy! Join us!


----------



## MummyWant2be

[-o&lt; that the :witch: stays away so I can test on friday...:thumbup:

how is every one else feeling?

for some reason, i have no signs whatso ever of AF/preggas? weird!:wacko:


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

Sorry about the stupid :witch: Impit, that really sucks :(

Welcome Dizzy!! Tell us about your cycle, how long is it? Is it regular? How long have you been ttc?

Mummywant2be, maybe having no signs is a sign!! :haha: I really hope so, sending crazy good vibes your way!! My cycle is usually 26/27 days, and very reliable. LP is 13 days and I usually Ov on CD 13. Waiting to O now, getting closer. Have some EWCM starting. Temping but orally this cycle, and my chart is ALL OVER the place!! Might go back to temping vaginally (if I have to, hopefully I can stop for 9 or so months) next cycle.


----------



## Impet Limpet

Well I made a routine appt at the drs 11 days away, then I rang back for a quick telephone consultation to put my mind at rest. I've noticed it happens with (TMI ALERT!) bowel movements. My dr is going to do some bloods for me and I'll get the results when I go in for my appointment I already have, where she will do an examination at the same time


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hi Ladies, how are you all holdig up?

Impet good luck with your appointment - keep us updated.


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

Wow, crazy day!! I still don't have the results from our blood tests but will call tomorrow if they don't contact me today. Definately nearly Ov'ing, got the EWCM full on and having a bunch of fun with DH - lucky guy!! :haha:

Good luck with your appointment Impet!! 

How is everyone else doing today? Mummywant2be? Any symtoms?


----------



## MummyWant2be

Well i am at work and AF just came - full force...i am not disappointed as i believe i didn't BD enough doring my fertile period...so next cycle it is...

and you better be BD'ng :)


----------



## plastikpony

Sorry Mummywant2be!! :hugs: 

Still hoping that we'll be bump buddies soon!!!!


----------



## Siyren

Im just confused now! Tested this am ( period is due but its 13 days after unprotected sex) got a bfn- but my period is never late- i should have woken up to it this am- and 2 days ago i had some very very light, pink spottying- literally just there when i wiped- so i dont know what to think? X


----------



## MummyWant2be

thanks hunnie :) really made me feel better with those hugs...

so when are you testing?


----------



## plastikpony

MummyWant2be said:


> thanks hunnie :) really made me feel better with those hugs...
> 
> so when are you testing?

I have to ovulate first!!!! :rofl: :rofl: Although I have been known to poas before ov when I convince myself that my TOTALLY normal af might not mean that I'm not pg, and maybe I should check - just in case!! How sad is that?! :wacko:

I should Ov tomorrow, (I hope) and my luteal phase is between 13 and 14 days. I think I'm going to try and wait to see if AF shows or not before I test. If I can manage it. I don't have any more tests in the house so that should work for me :) 

That's if I Ov. I have never not ovulated before, but my temps this month are crazy and making me nervous. Think I'll go back to vaginal temping next cycle, it was way more stable for me!!

Siyren, I was late last cycle for the first time ever, only by a day (previously my lp had always been 13 days but last cycle was 14). I was SO excited and tested only to have AF show her ugly face a day late :( Hope your story has a better ending!!

MummyWant2be, when are you going to Ov?


----------



## MummyWant2be

:rofl::rofl: u gave me a god laf...I will be ovulating on the 13th or 14th of February - i think...hahaha... atleast i will be having my wine this weekend...:haha:


----------



## heavenly

flamingpanda said:


> Just wondering. My partner was dead against me testing at the end of the month and he said we should just wait and see what happens so I don't get depressed if it's BFN. Only after I'm late can I test. I kind of see his point but I know as I get closer I'll feel really anxious to find out. Reading posts it seems like almost everyone tests early, anyone else not testing and waiting?

After TTC for 4 years, I stopped testing early after about a year, I would have gone insane otherwise. So the last 3 years, I just waited for AF to turn up...and unfortunately, she did every cycle! 

But have gone to a FS recently who has put me on Clomid for 4 cycles, this is my first cycle, and I had a scan and I had ovulated, so I feel a bit more enthusiastic at the moment, so if AF doesn't appear by the weekend, I may test, I will see how I feel.


----------



## SarahRae

:dust: ....I agree with your Husband although I almost never have the patience myself to wait it out. The longest I lasted was 11DPO, 2 days before my missed AF. Of course it was a BFN, and such a downer... it almost ruins it for you - wouldn't it be nice, if we could ALL stand to wait until our AF was late, and do a test, and it come out instantly a :bfp: Instead of all this trial and error, and doing 2-3 tests a day! Today is 12DPO for me, and period is due anytime today... PRAYING SHE DOESN'T COME!! -- I will be waiting until tomorrow to test now, only then will I know she's either late, or not coming. :af:


----------



## flamingpanda

Hello all, sorry for being gone so long. I needed a few days away from the baby madness to get myself back on track. :) Welcome to the new faces, hope we can be better at helping you guys not test than we are at stopping ourselves!

How is everyone? I'm currently on CD 12 (the first part went so fast!). I'm predicted to ovulate two days from now. I've started testing with the OPKs and there is a very faint line each time I test but nothing positive yet. We're trying BDing every other fertile day this cycle, so we'll see how that works out. So far my chart is ... well confusing but certainly lower than the temps from late last month. If anyone wants a look it's in my siggy.

So I'll be back to my two week wait very soon!


----------



## heavenly

I have not enjoyed this month of symptom spotting and testing, it has reminded me how stressful it all is! I am 14 DPO and tested today, BFN, but AF still hasn't arrived. I suppose I am not out yet, but don't hold out much hope!!


----------



## plastikpony

Hello ladies!!!

I am back from a stunning 4 night holiday! We went sight seeing for 2 days and then to the Kruger National Park for 2, where I saw Leopard for the first time and watched a Hyena being chased by about 6 Warthog!! Fabulous!!

How is everyone doing?

AFM, FF decided that I ovulated a day EARLY this month!!!! :happydance: This has never happened before but if it means that my cycle will be one day shorter then I am thrilled :D I think we bd'd at the right times but only time will tell. I am

Seeing my friend who got pg by accident this month (I love her, but I hate her, know what I mean) so will have to contain myself!! NOBODY knows that we are trying, and that's why it's so fabulous to be able to chat to you ladies!! I am 4 dpo today and nothing to report!

Panda, glad that you are back on track!! TWW soon!!!

MummyWant2Be, how was the wine this weekend? How far away from Ov are you?

xx


----------



## flamingpanda

Haha, try not to kill your pg friend. We all understand, it can be so frustrating, particularly like you say, if they weren't even trying.

That holiday sounds like a dream come true. I'm trying not to be jealous, sat here in my freezing cold office at work! :p I'd love to see animals like those in a natural environment rather than a zoo, hopefully one day we'll get the chance.

I'm feeling good at the moment. Not as stressy as I was last month. I've been doing the OPK for the past few days. All days I've had a very faint line (squint to see it) except yesterday when there was no line. But as I say it's back today. Also today is CD14 so this is when things are predicted to happen. We'll see I guess. No temp shift yet so I know I haven't missed anything.

Just looking at your chart plastikpony and it's looking good to me. How exciting to OV a day early! Anything to make the TWW go a little faster is a blessing! :D


----------



## flamingpanda

Just an update. I used the OPKs a few times more yesterday but was getting no line at all. Then I got a very faint line again before bed. When I woke this morning I had a pinching pain which last month I presumed was ov. So I tested and I got the clearest line yet! Still no quite there but very close. I've attached a pic. :D
 



Attached Files:







peesticks.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Canisa

Hi flamingpanda,

Even i have been getting verry faint line on CD11 and then no line on CD12:wacko: and then a bit darker yest on CD13. Today is CD14 so i too hope to see a better, darker line.

FXed for both of us:thumbup:


----------



## plastikpony

Looking good Panda!!! GOGOGOGOGOG0 bd!!! :haha:

Thanks for having a peek at my chart, my temp changed for the first time today in a while. I have no idea what it means to be getting so many temps exactly the same in a row!! weird!! :wacko:

I am 8dpo today and nothing to report. I had a stuffy nose yesterday morning and this morning too, but I'm putting it down to hayfever.

Holding thumbs for a nice line for you Canisa!!

What are you ladies doing this weekend?


----------



## flamingpanda

Glad to know it's not just my body being weird. Yesterday when the line vanished I did have a moment wondering if I was going to ovulate at all. But I know my temps were higher late last month than they have been early this cycle. What's really strange is my best result seems to come from FMU when I was under the impression they should get better later in the day. Might try again this afternoon and compare.

Ooh today is CD15 for me, how long is your cycle usually?


----------



## flamingpanda

Just tested again and my first positive OPK!!!! :D


----------



## plastikpony

flamingpanda said:


> Just tested again and my first positive OPK!!!! :D

WOOHOO!!! Get going girl!!

:sex: :sex:


----------



## flamingpanda

I know. :happydance::happydance:

Problem is, he's at work!


----------



## flamingpanda

Hi everyone! How are you all doing?

I believe I've entered my TTW but I'm still waiting for my chart to confirm it on FF. Was relieved my temp finally went up this morning but for some reason I'm in a foul mood. I don't feel like we've done it this month at all. In fact I'm disappointed in our timing with it all. I'm trying not to let it show to my OH because he's been really good with "getting on with it" :), I think it's more my timings were off. I had no idea I OV so late.

Anyone have any exciting news or updates?


----------



## Impet Limpet

Nothing majorly exciting but remeber this post a while ago?



Impet Limpet said:


> Well I made a routine appt at the drs 11 days away, then I rang back for a quick telephone consultation to put my mind at rest. I've noticed it happens with (TMI ALERT!) bowel movements. My dr is going to do some bloods for me and I'll get the results when I go in for my appointment I already have, where she will do an examination at the same time

I had my thyroid hormones, progestorone, FSH and LH, and testosterone checked and the results of that have come back absolutely fine.
The doctor I saw today was so nice and understanding, she was so lovely. I made sure I didn't go in all "fertility aware" as I was worried if I did she'd just send me away, tell me to stop stressing and tell me to come back in 6 months. So I basically explained the problem was I was spotting in the week up to AF, the frequency is a nuisance but I can't have it controlled by contraception as I'm trying for a baby

She quickly had a check down there and said it all looks and feels normal and she took some swabs to check for any infections (though she said I've had lots of these swabs due to spotting and no infection has ever come back so she doesn't think anything will this time). 

She said if the swabs come back clear at the end of the week she will have me referred for an ultrasound. I don't 'expect' anything to be found on there as I had a scan after a suspected ectopic in 2007 and nothing was mentioned then but I am determined to get the spotting resolved, so I'll just see where the journey takes me.


----------



## Impet Limpet

flamingpanda said:


> I don't feel like we've done it this month at all. In fact I'm disappointed in our timing with it all.

Your timings look fine, I think the problem is on here is we become obsessed with shoving as many spermies as we can fit up there because it is all recorded and on charts.


When you look at how often you have to BD to get a "high" rating on FF at chances of conception it is completely unsustainable and unrealistic for all but the most rampant of us.

I'm wondering whether to give the opks a miss this month and just try every other day (or two..) until a temp change confirms ovulation. Instead I want to focus on drinking plenty of water as I tend to dehydrate myself for my opks....not a good idea for CM! Shall I try it?


----------



## flamingpanda

Is it possible the spotting is stress related? The reason I say so is I went a bit baby crazy last month and I found the week leading up to my period I had spotting. I have never had it before in my life. It's not normal for me and I began feeling a bit ill with it all. So much so I became convinced I might be pg! So I've put it down to too much stress. This month I've tried to go in with a more relaxed attitude. So far it seems to be working better but I still have the odd day I get a bit worked up.

Oh I'm so glad you said that. I came to the same conclusion yesterday. (Sorry for TMI but...) The last BD I put on there for accuracy but I actually don't think it counts. The reason being we didn't "finish". So That puts our last try 2 days prior to OV (if I have my timings right) which isn't as great as I'd hoped. The problem was I actually expected to OV earlier so it was a surprise to find out I don't until CD17. We now know to hold off a bit next month at least. It's quite fascinating learning about my body!

Haha, indeed. I mean we enjoy it but we're normally a twice a week sort of couple so this is exhausting us.

It's worth a try. Also without OPKs you won't have that mad rush for BDing when they go positive. So it might just relax the whole experience.


----------



## Impet Limpet

Would be hilarious if it was stress related - given as I've had it for years and I'm usually the sort of "meh whatever" kind of person. The spotting had caused me to change many types of contraception as I just kept spotting once my body get used to it.

I'm making an extra special effort drink plenty of water for once to help with CM and also with my general health (I can manage fine on just 2 or 3 drinks a day but I really must make an effort!)

Twice a week, yeah that's us too, my DH thinks all his Christmases have come at once now! I find my O day is either 13 or 17 I got thrown out this month as I was all geared up for a cd13 eggie - so had to get a second wind lol!!


----------



## plastikpony

Hi ladies!! Sorry I've been sO quiet, I'm away all week for sales conferences which have been really hectic, but good for keeping me occupied! AF is due tomorrow and this month my temps are still up. Not excited though, I just don't believe I could be pg because I have absolutely no symptoms. At all.

I missed you ladies terribly and Promise I'll be back in full force next week!


----------



## MummyWant2be

plastikpony said:


> Hi ladies!! Sorry I've been sO quiet, I'm away all week for sales conferences which have been really hectic, but good for keeping me occupied! AF is due tomorrow and this month my temps are still up. Not excited though, I just don't believe I could be pg because I have absolutely no symptoms. At all.
> 
> I missed you ladies terribly and Promise I'll be back in full force next week!

Hey hun - hope AF stays away from you... well, this cycle i'm not using OPKs or anything...just going the natural way - BD'ng every other nyt...but DH is sick now - hopefully he will get better by Sunday coz we have to catch that eggy...:haha:

how is everyone else keeping up?

who's testing?:happydance:


----------



## ROROLL

flamingpanda said:


> Just wondering. My partner was dead against me testing at the end of the month and he said we should just wait and see what happens so I don't get depressed if it's BFN. Only after I'm late can I test. I kind of see his point but I know as I get closer I'll feel really anxious to find out. Reading posts it seems like almost everyone tests early, anyone else not testing and waiting?

Hi, thanks for the inspiration...to not test till after due...what a good idea..Seeing as there are no tests in the house I should do well at holding off too..I hope...I am at 6dpo with nothing to decare (if I don't count being emotional wreck/tired)...good luck all :howdy:


----------



## plastikpony

Hey ladies!! This thread has gone quiet!

Well, I'm officially out. Too depressing. AF got me right on time, the punctual witch!!

You ladies got any advice on stuff to do to take my mind off of TTC? I think i'm a bit obsessed at the moment and really would like to just chill out about it. It just feels like no matter what I do it's always in my head!


----------



## plastikpony

OH!! Also very proud to say that last cycle I DID NOT TEST!!! Not even once! :) Of course it made it easier that I was away on sales conference for the last week of TWW, and couldn't get to a pharamacy even if I tried, but it still felt really good to not obsess over a little stick with no double line. 

I'm proud of me :)


----------



## flamingpanda

Aw I'm sorry about the witch showing. Well done for not testing though, that's what I'm aiming for this month - 8 dpo today. AF due Friday.

I'm a lot more chilled this month but I'm not sure why. I think perhaps I've been busy. It seems like when I'm not working I have housework to do and when I don't the boyfriend wants to play games on the computer. So we're always doing something. My problem last month is I seemed to spend far too much time on the computer reading about it all. This site can be a great source of information but it's also possible to read anything into your symptoms or lack of by just having a search on here. You can always find someone who felt like you who ended up pregnant. Which can be inspirational but also can make the BFNs much more disappointing. That coupled with OPKs and temping and you can be spending a very large portion of the day thinking about it. So do you have any hobbies that you could throw yourself into? I know some ladies like to cross stitch or in my case I like to read a good book. Anything that forces you to concentrate on something else.

I think I'm out this month too. I don't feel anything and my temps seem to be similar to what they were last month at this time. However I feel good that we pinned down my ov day to much later than we were trying. But it's only my second month TTC so perhaps it's easier for me to stay positive. My partner did say if nothing happened after 3 months he'd be more willing to try some other things so we'll see! :)


----------



## ROROLL

Hi girls,
Haven't been keeping up with this forum..so much written since! 
well, after being all 'i won't test early' of course I ended up testing early (dpo 11)- getting in a panic about a evap line - squinting at it for hours - willing a line to appear more and then getting a clear BFN the next morning. zero symptoms now...wish this waiting was over already!
Congrats to those who have the two lines or interesting symptoms. All the best :)


----------



## ROROLL

I just did added a signature ..think I'm a bit clever now! Ok get on with my day already!


----------



## Impet Limpet

plastikpony said:


> You ladies got any advice on stuff to do to take my mind off of TTC? I think i'm a bit obsessed at the moment and really would like to just chill out about it. It just feels like no matter what I do it's always in my head!


Get off the computer lol, seriously. Read a book or do something together, otherwise you will always navigate to BnB! Make plans for TWW, tackle a task you've been meaning to do or do some exercise, go for daily walks! I've blitzed downstairs and had a great clear out and over the next few evenings me and OH are going to go for walks now the weather is not as cold.

I start to obsess from about 5dpo so I have moved the FF app into a folder on my iphone so it's more awkward to get too (otherwise I just look at my chart like 10 times per day...well hour), I'm even considering taking it off my iphone altogether and writing down the stuff for my OH to input on the laptop instead or us to input together once a day - probably a nice way to get OH involved. 

I've hidden the pregnancy monitor on FF too, its a terrible thing to have and I don't see how it would help your TWW in the slightest knowing that by 10dpo XX% of people got the BFP, it just encourages people to test early, I really think it is a bad thing to have on there.


Good luck!!


----------



## flamingpanda

I know it's Valentine's day but I'm feeling super stressy and I want to slap my bf. I think AF might be on her way. :(


----------



## MummyWant2be

flamingpanda said:


> I know it's Valentine's day but I'm feeling super stressy and I want to slap my bf. I think AF might be on her way. :(

:hugs::hugs: hope u feel better hun!

how is everyone else holding up?

plastikpony - sorry that AF showed her ugly ugly face :hugs: on to the next cycle...


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

Just popping in for a quick hello! How is everyone doing?

I spoke to my Gynae eventually, coz I'm still waiting on results of blood tests I had done ages ago. But he has been waiting for my DH to have his SA done so that we can both come in and go through everything. Only DH hasn't done it yet, will only go in on Friday morning to 'sort it out' so I'll probably only hear toward the middle/end of next week.

Oh well, I'm a bit nervous but I guess I'd rather know everything than nothing at all!!

Chat soon ladies!
xx


----------



## Impet Limpet

Good luck for next week then! These appointments seem to take ages to come around don't they!


----------



## flamingpanda

Thanks plastikpony, I do feel a bit better. I was having a bad day!

My temp was still high this morning (compared to last month) but I've been having AF cramps for the past two days. I'm due tomorrow sometime. I also cheated again and tested Tues, :bfn: of course.

Good luck with the tests, I know if it were me I'd just like to know too. Regardless of whether the news was good or bad. At least if there is something not quite right you get a head start on trying to work around it.

Just want to start my next cycle now, I feel like we learned so much this cycle that we can have a better run at it next time.

Also has anyone here used preseed or conceive plus? We're thinking of giving it a go.


----------



## justmeinlove

Hurrah, I'm so happy to find this thread! :) Not that I don't enjoy reading the other threads when I am feeling particularly compulsive, but it is nice to find one where people aren't testing every 2 days. I refuse to allow myself to try a test until at least AF is late (hasn't happened yet!) and would be inclined to wait for another week or so (although I imagine my willpower would crumble, my holding back theory is that nothing's going to change in a week without a test and it saves money) ;)

I'm using a temp. tracking app called MyDays which is nice as it doesn't offer any opinions on whether you are pregnant or not :) It's added a green line now (am in TWW) which I imagine is my 'baseline', but overall it's letting me keep track of temperatures without forcing comments on them! :) Also I'd recommend it as a fun way of distracting yourself as I don't really understand my temperatures so could be anywhere between dpo 6 and dpo 2 :p Which makes it really easy not to worry! :)


----------



## plastikpony

Don't count yourself out yet Panda!! That chart is really looking good!!! I usually get a temp dip 1 or 2 days before AF and yours is still up there! I know everyone is different, but looking at you last chart your temp had already started to go down by this point, so I'm holding thumbs for you!!!

Impet, I know what you mean. For heavens sake I wish I could just skip ahead a week or two and KNOW what the hell is going on, if anything!

Panda, I have used preseed, but only once (literallly, one time, not one month) and I really liked it. Planning on using it all through this month, if I can find where the hell I put it!! :haha:

I think we need a deal here. You pee on it, you post a pick of it. Whether its a opk, hpt, bfn or bfp. What do you ladies think?


----------



## flamingpanda

Hi justmeinlove - welcome to not testing! :) 
I used MyDays for a little while, nice app. Now I use one called OvuView. It's got a lot more functionality for adding symptoms (so if you're anything like I am you'll be able to obsess about every little detail. If you're interested take a look here: https://www.sleekbit.com/ovuview. If you really want more to look at too you could sign up for an account at https://www.fertilityfriend.com - I tend to duplicate everything onto that chart in case I have a question about my chart and I can show people on here. Also it's a nice backup incase I ever lose my phone.

Thanks plastikpony, if I didn't feel like AF was right around the corner I'd be excited. My temp dropped about 3 days before AF last cycle, so I was expecting the same to happen. However an explaination for that could be that I was spotting at the time. I haven't spotted at all this month so maybe it's normal for my temp to remain high.

Great, my bf is suprisingly all for the preseed. I think it's finally something we're buying for this that he'll be able to enjoy too lol.

I'm all for posting pics. I threw away my last poas but I can share my OPKs from this month. The picture was taken a few days after so all of the lines look more faded than when they were fresh. I've added on a little pic of my positive the day it happened too.
 



Attached Files:







sticks.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 36


----------



## plastikpony

Wow Panda, awesome to see such a nice progression on the opk's!! I've never used them, but if I wasn't so broke this month I'd totally be heading out to buy some! I spent ALL my money on three of the most FABULOUS belts though, so maybe next month :)

JustMe, I LOVE your avatar!!! It is SO cute!! It's great to chat to some ladies who aren't encouraging me to test every second of every day. I love them other ladies, but this thread keeps me grounded. How long have you been TTC?

AFM, had dinner with friends the other night, including the girl who 'accidentally' got pg! It's hard, I really am so happy for her, but I so wish it was me! On the bright side, at least we got to talk about baby stuff (even if it was her pg stuff and my other friends 2 yr old stuff) coz absolutely nobody but DH and I (and you ladies) know we are even trying, so it was nice talking about what it is like to be pg.
DH is at the clinic right now, just finished giving his 'sample', so i'll phone and make an appointment with the doc for us sometime next week when we get ALL the feedback about SA and blood tests. Excited and nervous!!! oh well, will have to wait and see!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

@plastik, is it bad that belts for you seem a much more awesome way of spending the money? :-D
we came off yasmin beginning of December just gone so not long! Although (bar my occasional crazy symptom hunting moments) we are taking a deliberately relaxed approach, as whatever happens, the.main thing is that we love and are with each other :-D *does soppy happy dance* :-D


----------



## justmeinlove

And I know, my avatar makes me giggle it's So cute! :-D I figured everyone on here has days where they need something to make them smile. :-D


----------



## flamingpanda

Yes they seemed to work quite well for me! I did have some faint lines that came and went for several days before that which I didn't include but it was such a massive relief when it went dark!

That kitten is so cute! I think despite the fact we do slip up and test on this thread we at least wait until a little later. I don't think I could take testing each month from 8dpo onwards. I'd go nuts. Also despite telling ourselves that we'll be fine if it's negative because it's early, it's still so gutting. I decided when I used my last test up, no more until I'm actually late!

I understand the frustration of it seeming like everyone is pg with no effort. Over here we have a TV show called One Born Every Minute and it's basically just a maternity ward being filmed. Each week they follow two couples from labour to birth. It's really lovely and heartwarming and I cry every single week. However the past few episodes seem to have had a lot of young unplanned teen pregnancies. Watching the way some of those girls are can be very frustrating. The last few weeks it's left me with a feeling of, why them and not me. I think if my partner's sister were to fall pg before we did I'd feel very frustrated. To the best of my knowledge they're not even trying as they're getting married next month but it's crossed my mind a few times now. So I understand. :)

Oh how exciting. Let us know when the results are back. Like I said before, it will just be nice to *know* how things are. Gives you something to work with.

justmeinlove - I was on Yasmin too. I came off it because for some reason it seemed to upset me. I couldn't find another good alternative. However if I'd known how difficult it was to get pg I might not have bothered with it at all! :D

Today is the day. AF is due. I feel like she's just around the corner too. My temp is still up though which is confusing me.


----------



## MummyWant2be

plastikpony said:


> Wow Panda, awesome to see such a nice progression on the opk's!! I've never used them, but if I wasn't so broke this month I'd totally be heading out to buy some! I spent ALL my money on three of the most FABULOUS belts though, so maybe next month :)
> 
> JustMe, I LOVE your avatar!!! It is SO cute!! It's great to chat to some ladies who aren't encouraging me to test every second of every day. I love them other ladies, but this thread keeps me grounded. How long have you been TTC?
> 
> AFM, had dinner with friends the other night, including the girl who 'accidentally' got pg! It's hard, I really am so happy for her, but I so wish it was me! On the bright side, at least we got to talk about baby stuff (even if it was her pg stuff and my other friends 2 yr old stuff) coz absolutely nobody but DH and I (and you ladies) know we are even trying, so it was nice talking about what it is like to be pg.
> DH is at the clinic right now, just finished giving his 'sample', so i'll phone and make an appointment with the doc for us sometime next week when we get ALL the feedback about SA and blood tests. Excited and nervous!!! oh well, will have to wait and see!!!

holding thumbs that the tests come out perfect :hugs: and OPKs i've used them once - they damn expensive...but i think i will be using them as well from my next cycle...

justme - i agree with the ladies - dat kitten is adorable...

how is everyone else holding up?


----------



## carlyjade86

Hi girls, 
Hope you don't mind me stickin my ore into your thread but I'm currently undergoing to struggle not to test...
I used to chart but stopped before Christmas as after a yr of ttc, it got too stressful for me an my partner. Especially as I was "one of those teens that caught accidentally" with my first. :p (whos 8 next mth... Wowza :( )lol.

I thought I'd give charting a go again this mth but by day 15, I couldn't be bothered with it so put the thermometer away! I know me and oh bd'd on day 15 and I'm sure shortly after, he started moaning about how hot I get when in bed.... My boobs have been agony and my face broke out last week, so I assumed AF was enroute.... I have a 26/27 day cycle as a rule so i was ready for it Tuesday, it didn't come. Wednesday? Nope. Now it's Friday. Cd30 and still no flo thus far!! 

I'm feeling cynical about it... Im sure I'm not pregnant. It won't happen to me attitude. In fact after all this, it will probably be here by the end of the day!!! But if not... I'm refusing to test until next Wednesday! I'm sure it's just my body messing with me as my 2 friends have just announced theyre pregnant, and the 3 others if the group had babies last yr mths apart... Guess my body feels I shud be the 3rd 1 this yr?? Aw I'm babbling now, sorry. It's just nice to get the 1000000000 thoughts running thru my head, out!! Lol x


----------



## justmeinlove

@carly well I gather that waiting until AF is a week late is the way to go! :)

Panda - I'm in the UK too! Can't watch OBEM, all the women falling apart whilst giving birth freaks me out far too much! I've seen ONE awesomely calm woman on there and am holding on to that mental image! :p Also I don't cry when I see the babies at all! :\ Heh, maybe it's just not my thing :p

My paranoia has kicked in a bit, purely from temping...! Got a 98.06 today. It has now been the same for 4 days :) **inserts paranoid dramatic music** Except on Wednesday when it dropped to 97.7! **dun dun DUN!**

:p stupid paranoia!


----------



## flamingpanda

I know it goes against the entire thread but - carlyjade86 - go test! :) It's sounding good, and you're already late (and we're not talking 1 day late either). So even by our rules that's fine. :thumbup: Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## flamingpanda

justmeinlove said:


> @carly well I gather that waiting until AF is a week late is the way to go! :)
> 
> Panda - I'm in the UK too! Can't watch OBEM, all the women falling apart whilst giving birth freaks me out far too much! I've seen ONE awesomely calm woman on there and am holding on to that mental image! :p Also I don't cry when I see the babies at all! :\ Heh, maybe it's just not my thing :p
> 
> My paranoia has kicked in a bit, purely from temping...! Got a 98.06 today. It has now been the same for 4 days :) **inserts paranoid dramatic music** Except on Wednesday when it dropped to 97.7! **dun dun DUN!**
> 
> :p stupid paranoia!

You know it's always the men that make me cry. They're all laughs and jokes until they actually see their baby and they just sob. It's so lovely. Perhaps I'm just super hormonal? :p But yes it does look like it hurts a bit doesn't it? :D

This is the problem with temping. I feel like AF is here too but my stupid temps are still up. It's very easy to read things into it. Do you have an online chart justmeinlove?


----------



## carlyjade86

Obem just makes me cross at how pathetic some women are! There is no need for all that noise! I was a baby when I had my baby n I didn't make a sound when I was in labour! I don't understand how u can push and scream at the same time?? Lol 

Aww panda!! Ur not supposed to say that lol!! I think if I had cheapies in the house I would. But I've only got 1 CBD which I've had since August. So for now I'm going to be the cynic and wait it out... A negative result hurts too much too :/ 

What cd are u on Just?


----------



## plastikpony

flamingpanda said:


> Yes they seemed to work quite well for me! I did have some faint lines that came and went for several days before that which I didn't include but it was such a massive relief when it went dark!
> 
> That kitten is so cute! I think despite the fact we do slip up and test on this thread we at least wait until a little later. I don't think I could take testing each month from 8dpo onwards. I'd go nuts. Also despite telling ourselves that we'll be fine if it's negative because it's early, it's still so gutting. I decided when I used my last test up, no more until I'm actually late!
> 
> I understand the frustration of it seeming like everyone is pg with no effort. Over here we have a TV show called One Born Every Minute and it's basically just a maternity ward being filmed. Each week they follow two couples from labour to birth. It's really lovely and heartwarming and I cry every single week. However the past few episodes seem to have had a lot of young unplanned teen pregnancies. Watching the way some of those girls are can be very frustrating. The last few weeks it's left me with a feeling of, why them and not me. I think if my partner's sister were to fall pg before we did I'd feel very frustrated. To the best of my knowledge they're not even trying as they're getting married next month but it's crossed my mind a few times now. So I understand. :)
> 
> Oh how exciting. Let us know when the results are back. Like I said before, it will just be nice to *know* how things are. Gives you something to work with.
> 
> justmeinlove - I was on Yasmin too. I came off it because for some reason it seemed to upset me. I couldn't find another good alternative. However if I'd known how difficult it was to get pg I might not have bothered with it at all! :D
> 
> Today is the day. AF is due. I feel like she's just around the corner too. My temp is still up though which is confusing me.

EEEK!!! Keep us updated!! Your chart is still looking seriously good. Holding thumbs!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

What does cd mean? o_o

Online chart, ummmmm looking at the app I don't think so. I can email the list of temps but really, that's just something I could type out! :p I'm definitely in the higher end of the month as far as temps go! Does typing it out help with interpretation? And are we in fact making ourselves crazier by doing this?! :\


----------



## plastikpony

flamingpanda said:


> justmeinlove said:
> 
> 
> @carly well I gather that waiting until AF is a week late is the way to go! :)
> 
> Panda - I'm in the UK too! Can't watch OBEM, all the women falling apart whilst giving birth freaks me out far too much! I've seen ONE awesomely calm woman on there and am holding on to that mental image! :p Also I don't cry when I see the babies at all! :\ Heh, maybe it's just not my thing :p
> 
> My paranoia has kicked in a bit, purely from temping...! Got a 98.06 today. It has now been the same for 4 days :) **inserts paranoid dramatic music** Except on Wednesday when it dropped to 97.7! **dun dun DUN!**
> 
> :p stupid paranoia!
> 
> You know it's always the men that make me cry. They're all laughs and jokes until they actually see their baby and they just sob. It's so lovely. Perhaps I'm just super hormonal? :p But yes it does look like it hurts a bit doesn't it? :D
> 
> This is the problem with temping. I feel like AF is here too but my stupid temps are still up. It's very easy to read things into it. Do you have an online chart justmeinlove?Click to expand...

Panda, the more I look at your chart the more I'm convinced it's triphasic!! What does FF say? And if you don't come on today, when are you going to test?


----------



## justmeinlove

Plastik, the kitten in your avatar is so cute, I want to hug it! Poor kitty, you're not broken! :)


----------



## plastikpony

LOL!! I know, right. I love cute kitties!! CD means cycle day. And yes, in my opinion we definately do make ourselves a little crazy. But at least it doesn't cost anything!! I enjoy temping coz it makes me feel like I'm doing something productive toward ttc, other than just having fun with my hubby. And I get a little thrill every month when I see that Thermal Shift after Ov that means i DID ovulate. And it's a little warning for me every month when that temp dips a day or two before AF that the witch is on her way. I think it helps me prepare for the dissappointment, if that makes any sense??


----------



## justmeinlove

totally, is what I am finding temping great for too! Although I do wonder whether I will just stay really interested in the numbers and forget the significance of them. Can just imagine saying to my hb "ooh ooh my temp has been high for THIRTY days now!" and him going "um lovely..." and me going "?! oh!" *faint* :p

CD - 19!


----------



## justmeinlove

My fabulously exciting :p temp. list is:

CD3-11 temps between 97.16 and 97.34
CD12 - 97.52
CD13 - 97.7
CD14/15 - 97.88
CD16 - 98.06
CD17 - 97.7
CD18/19 - 98.06

:) Lol that felt a bit crazy :p Oh well! You are all keeping me fabulously cheerful during a day of work where no-one else is in and I'm a bit bored! :p Thank you!


----------



## carlyjade86

I understand what your saying plastik but what use to stress me out was knowing that I had bd'd on all the right days, and still wasn't pregnant. The 'ignorance is bliss' method is much easier for me. I only bd if I want to, not just because of what day my cycle is. But each to there own! Wish I was in work today to stop my constant toilet checks lol


----------



## carlyjade86

Lookin good Just! Hope they stay on the up for u! :hug:


----------



## justmeinlove

carly, I know you're looking at me and thinking 'ooh she's other people she's bound to be pregnant!'. It's really disconcerting, stop it! :p I'm me, YOU'RE other people, bet you're pregnant :p


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw come on now... Stop tryin to ruin my negativity! I was hoping this thread would stop me wantin to test.. Wrong! Lol. I was other people before? I guess I could be again?? Lol. I hope we r ALL other people this month!! :d


----------



## flamingpanda

I'd thought the same Plastik but I hadn't seen any popups so I presumed not. However I've just had a read on FF and it seems I was looking in the wrong place. I don't know why I was expecting some sort of "ZOMG TRIPHASIC" message with trumpets and a marching band. :p It actually says it in the pregnancy monitor "Possibly Triphasic on Day 24 More..." It's really small, I wouldn't have even spotted it had you not suggested it. :D However I'm aware that charts can be triphasic and it mean nothing so it's probably not enough to call my OH excitedly at work yet.

I don't know. After last month and the disappointment I'm keen to hold off as long as possible. I actually took the last test in the house on Tues and that was BFN. So perhaps it's good I used it up when I did. I think given my first cycle was a bit disrupted with the spotting I might give myself til Sunday, just in case my cycle is longer than I think. I still feel AF cramps though so I'm not very hopeful. If AF isn't here in the morning I will pick up a test in town tomorrow. Then take it with FMU Sunday. I'm still very much a believer that I'm getting myself excited for nothing again though.



plastikpony said:


> And yes, in my opinion we definately do make ourselves a little crazy. But at least it doesn't cost anything!! I enjoy temping coz it makes me feel like I'm doing something productive toward ttc, other than just having fun with my hubby. And I get a little thrill every month when I see that Thermal Shift after Ov that means i DID ovulate. And it's a little warning for me every month when that temp dips a day or two before AF that the witch is on her way. I think it helps me prepare for the dissappointment, if that makes any sense??

Oh I'm crazy like a fox, I think my OH thinks I've gone utterly mental. He was very much "lets just wait and see what happens". It was me that pushed for the temping and OPKs and you know it's for the exact reasons you mentioned. I wanted to take charge of something so it felt like I had the slightest sense of control over the situation. The last thing I wanted was for us to plod along and then find out in 12 months I wasn't ovulating or something. Boys have their wonderful qualities but they're never in a hurry and if I'd left it to him we would still be BDing far too early in the cycle to catch the egg. I also understand the temp dip before AF, it all helps me prepare. I think some people are strong enough to not need any of these things but hey I'm a control freak and happy to admit it! :)

Oh I just texted my OH to tell him we're triphasic. He was excited when I told him what that word meant last week. He thinks it's all sci-fi sounding. :haha:


----------



## flamingpanda

Carly I'm all for telling people to wait but you're actually properly officially late! :happydance: We have to have something to get excited about in here. :D


----------



## justmeinlove

Anyone got any opinions on my silly temps? :p Or is this the sort of thing I don't want to ask if I want to retain rationality?


----------



## flamingpanda

justmeinlove said:


> Anyone got any opinions on my silly temps? :p Or is this the sort of thing I don't want to ask if I want to retain rationality?

I'm having a look but it's hard to visualize (I'm an idiot) without a chart to look at. Can you transfer them up onto fertilityfriend.com? It's free for 30 days and you get all the VIP stuff that goes with it. Then we'll be able to draw all the lines in between and get a better idea of the pattern. :)


----------



## pinkribbon

Hi guys, sorry I've not been about lately, how are you all doing? AF got me yesterday so hoping that March brings more luck for me... I've had a few (what I'm assuming were) evaps on internet cheapies which pretty much messed my head up but I'm feeling a bit more positive now. :flower:


----------



## justmeinlove

Right! Have put it on fertilityfriend (which seems to be most annoyed at me for not entering CM or sex details) :p - how do I link it here? :)


----------



## carlyjade86

Chart is lookin good panda!! 
My oh thought I was loopy too. Temping was literally consumed me. I think he felt a lot of pressure too from wat he said.. Becoz I'm a "proven breeder" (his word) so he felt it was his fault when we weren't successful. 
Wish I'd carried on this month so I'd have a better idea where I am? My skin gets hot to the touch at night still if that means anything? Maybe I will get some cheapies in asda later n I'll let u all know!


----------



## justmeinlove

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b481e

This?


----------



## flamingpanda

pinkribbon - We've missed you. Glad to have you back. Sorry about the witch but I always think of it as wiping the slate clean so anything you were unhappy about last month you get another shot at. Try to stay positive and feel free to come and have a good rant to us if you need to, it's what we're here for.

LOL ff can get quite confused by CM so unless you're 100% about it I wouldn't recommend it anyway. :) Your chart is looking very good to me! Would there be any reason for the drop at 6DPO? Wondering if it could be implantation. 

Thanks Carly. I think we can put pressure on our men without meaning too. I had to explain to my partner that just because we're not the kind of couple to BD everyday I'm not annoyed at him. I think he was concerned he was under performing when infact he was perfect this month. He just finds it hard I spend so much time looking at all of this, I have tried to include him but there's only so much he wants to know. Any mention of CM and he pulls a face! :D

It's tricky to say but running warm is certainly a good thing. I don't think testing when late can hurt. In a way if you're not better to know rather than have that niggle? It's testing at 8DPO that is hard on people because it's often too early to say!

Oh my partner has just replied to my triphasic text. He said "is that good? sounds like something from star trek, I'll call at lunch". :lol:


----------



## justmeinlove

@panda, well this is what made me paranoid too, but apparently you can get that without being pregnant (the ib dip) and you can also not get it if you are, so am trying to ignore it :)
Thanks for looking tho! :D
*tries pondering the merits of something else for a bit - hmmm, lunch!*


----------



## plastikpony

justmeinlove said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b481e
> 
> This?

JustMe, you're a genius!! It took me forever to figure out how to do that :) Chart is looking great honey!! Really! That dip at 6 dpo is positive, could be an implantation dip! That being said, implantation dips can also occur on charts where the ladies end up NOT being pg. I guess what I'm trying to say is LOOKING GOOD, but don't get TOO excited until you miss AF :)


----------



## carlyjade86

Well I just texted my OH and he said his head is in the shed now and he doesn't want to think about it coz it hurts too much. I feel bad now... He's asked me to leave testing til Sunday... I guess that's reasonable seeing as I don't know when I O'd. He's just bought me back down with a bump!!


----------



## carlyjade86

Justmeinlove ur chart is lush!! Aw I feel jealous that my chart stops at day 15 :( lol


----------



## plastikpony

carlyjade86 said:


> Well I just texted my OH and he said his head is in the shed now and he doesn't want to think about it coz it hurts too much. I feel bad now... He's asked me to leave testing til Sunday... I guess that's reasonable seeing as I don't know when I O'd. He's just bought me back down with a bump!!

Aww Honey, don't stress too much. I'm sure he's just trying to protect the both of you from getting hurt. Thing is, it pretty much hurts every time AF shows, doesn't it? My poor DH was SO stressed about goint to the clinic today to give his 'sample'. He said he was worried he wasn't going to be able to coz there's so much pressure. Turns out he didn't have to worry. Took like 4 mins from going into the little room to walking out! HAHA!!! I didn't know he could even be that quick!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Carly, leaving testing until Sunday is ok! You'll either get more pregnant or nothing will change! :)

Thanks for the positive chart comments (even though it kind of terrifies me!) :p Totally not getting too excited, still feeling very balanced overall :D


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks girls. Forgot wat a relief it is to talk about it with others!! Guess I just need to get busy and take my mind off it... I know I'm probably not so all this headmess for nothing. Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## justmeinlove

Not a problem! I do hate talking about this sort of thing with people irl as it seems so stupid to burble about my menstrual cycle when I know nothing is going to come of it! So amazingly unnecessary! (I really like that you understand my pov!) :p
Is a bit less painful doing it on here as at least everyone is really interested and in the conversation voluntarily! :D


----------



## pinkribbon

@panda that's a really good way to look at things! I just can't wait until I can have another shot this cycle!

I wish I could input more into you all charting but I don't chart... Or use OPKs... And i'm going to try and see if I can wait until more than a day late to test this time - let's see how that goes!!!


----------



## carlyjade86

Yea, and we are all in the same boat I guess... Tho some get to dry land before others! I'm still driving myself crazy with toilet checks.... Still no witch. Oh "doesn't want to talk about it" but is ringing every half hour to see if the witch has arrived. And am I sure I'm late? Have I been this late before? Lol - talk about a contradiction!! Wish I didn't bring him into my little web of crazy. Bless him. 

How's every ones day going? :)


----------



## Impet Limpet

pretty chart! 

Save me from this insanity girls. I had another temp rise today and loads of creamy CM for the last few days, but this happened in my 5th December chart (if you can see it) and I got really excited only for AF to turn up for new year! BOOO HISS!!!

I'm 8dpo and been checking out the sensitivities on the tests in the house, 3 FRER (6 days before day of missed AF, think it is a 25mIU), a tesco own brand can't find the sensitivity ANYWHERE in the paperwork, and one freebie IC at 25mIU.


----------



## carlyjade86

Morning all! I'm awake... Can't sleep. Took my temp this morning... It's well higher than it was when I stopped taking it! And ive taken it an hr before I would normally. That's got to be a good sign surely?? I literally feel sick! With nerves. Wish I'd stuck to takin my temp rather than being lazy... But sods law states that if I did, I probably would've come on as due! Lol. Sunday feels forever away. Tempted to bite the bullet now but I'm do scared of a 'not pregnant' result!! :(


----------



## carlyjade86

I crumbs.... Just did the test!!!! Pregnant!!!! 2-3 weeks!!! Jesus Christ I feel like I'm going to boff!!!! Can't upload damn pictures on my iPhone!!! Arggghhh!!!!


----------



## flamingpanda

OMG grats!!! You must feel so excited right now. :) I'm clearly the other person who can't sleep this morning. :D What brand of test did you use?

I'm thinking of picking one up today but I had a slight temp drop overnight and my positivity seems to be waning.

Oh how exciting, you're our second BFP. :) I'll update the thread title.


----------



## carlyjade86

https://m1251.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/carlyjade1986/image.jpg.html?o=0. 

Clear blue digi! The 1 I've been saving since August for this very occasion. 
Can't sleep a wink. Been up since before 4. Waiting till my OH left for work and did the test as I thought seein I wasn't pregnant would help me sleep! Even took the test into bed with me!! Lol. I'm still amazed! My head is bangin now... I gotta take my son to football in a few hrs, could do without that!! I know it's early days tho, tryin to not get too excited.. So hard tho when been tryin for so long!! I don't even know what imsupposed to do now? Do i ring my dr?? I was 8weeks gone with Elliot so seen right away... Omg this is too much to take in! I want to tell my mum but I'm not allowed :( lol 

Thank u for your congrats!! It got colder again last night mind, dip could be due to that? Xx


----------



## flamingpanda

Haha you know I was thinking about this yesterday. I've been so preoccupied with TTC that if I actually do get pregnant I have no idea what to do next. I think from reading on here that so long as you have a positive test and are late the doctor will run bloods to make sure.

Yeah I wouldn't be allowed to tell right away either, I think my partner is keen for the bean to stick before we go telling everyone. It's like I told him though, if I lost it I'd want to talk to my mum anyway so what's the harm? I don't think we'd wait long. How long is your partner wanting to wait?

Thanks, I know it's not a massive dip but it's cooled my confidence a little today. :(


----------



## carlyjade86

I just can't believe it was this mth. We :sex: once on cd15, then stuff blew up an I was ready to walk away from him and "us"! But we managed to talk thru it and a bloody good job too!! Lol. And I can say I genuinely wasn't tryin this month. I did a touch of charting with the intention to try, but when the fertile period come, I pretty much hated his guts so didn't bother tryin to :sex: lol. It's just barmy!! And with 3 of my besties being pregnant last yr, and me joining 2 other besties who have announced in the last 2 weeks, it's just mental!! Just hope n pray everything is ok and goes as planned!! 

OH doesn't want to tell family until I've at least seen a dr... Dont know I can not tell my mum for that long tho :s guess I shud respect what he wants tho? 

Aw try not to get disheartened yet Panda! Ur late too and if it's worked for me u too have every chance!! Wen r u testin?? Xx


----------



## flamingpanda

I think sometimes that can work the best though. One time, no stressing about it because you weren't trying. Is your OH excited about it?

I think so. You should be able to see a doctor early next week I should think. So it's not that long to wait. Don't know how your surgery works but we have to call at 8am for any hope of getting an appointment for that day. Even then though I have no idea how long the blood work takes.

Well I'm out of tests so we need to pick one up today. I think we have decided that if I still haven't got my period in the morning I'll do it them with FMU.


----------



## justmeinlove

Hah! ;-) congrats


----------



## pinkribbon

carlyjade86 said:


> I crumbs.... Just did the test!!!! Pregnant!!!! 2-3 weeks!!! Jesus Christ I feel like I'm going to boff!!!! Can't upload damn pictures on my iPhone!!! Arggghhh!!!!

:happydance: congrats hun!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Er what does pinkbrown goo at ?9dpo mean?
The paranoia has definitely got me now! Argh!


----------



## carlyjade86

He's super happy. Glad he's not a "Jaffa" as he put it... Lovely way with words! Lol

I'll ring Monday n see wat they say.... 

Yea test tomorrow!!! :D I'm all for testin now! Lol c


----------



## carlyjade86

Could be that implant bleed ppl talk about Justin! N thanks to u and ribbon :d xx


----------



## plastikpony

I knew yet!! You're totally one of the other people!!!!! Congrats, you give me hope :)

Dh and I had our first bd session of the cycle this morning. Still spotting and it's cd 9, hope that isn't a bad thing...


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks plastik. Guess I am. The trick is being ready to walk out on your oh durin your tww... It seemed to do the trick for me! What a weird mth.... Head is spinning still!

I can't help u with that... My AF last about a day n that's it... Sorry xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ooh congrats!!


----------



## flamingpanda

Well still no sign of AF. Still having cramps though and my BBs are quite painful today, although that's not altogether unusual for AF either. We picked up two digi tests in town, never used a digi before so that's something fun at least! Driving back from town my boyfriend said out of the blue "it would be nice to have a little one". It was the first thing he's ever said about all of this without me prompting him. He then went on to talk about names and things. I hope he's not excited for nothing, afterall my body is fairly unpredictable. He even talked about getting a second job to help with the bills so I know he's been thinking about it!

Roll on tomorrow morning I guess. If the witch doesn't show before then.


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw Panda I hope u've done it this mth, I really do!! Ur chart is still up there so that's a good sign! It's lush wen the men show their soft side isn't it... It's nice to know ur not alone in the quest! My boyfriend wants to call the bean maverick...?! Ay ay ay... Lol

Got every crossable crossed for u!! :hugs:


----------



## fluffaduck

Hey is it to late for me to join?

I've been an avid tester for a while (addicted lol) but I'm fed up of bfn, was really hoping this would be my month but af came today:'(

So I'm no longer trying, no testing (unless period is freakishly late) no ovulation dates, no CM, no temps, nothing. 

I'm starting a new chapter and not going to let this get me down, I can't put life on the back burner anymore :)

What will be will be.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## pinkribbon

Ooh panda good luck! Sounds promising! That's so sweet about your OH! :)

Mine said just earlier that when AF goes (I think completely gone by Monday) we're gonna try and BD more, every other day starting Monday so hopefully that goes well.


----------



## carlyjade86

Never too late to join fluffy! I'm all for that method. It's worked for me after ttc since October 2010! Good luck and sorry the witch got u :hugs:


----------



## Impet Limpet

Carlyjade OMG Congrats!! Woo! :happydance: That's great news,

Welcome to the thread fluffaduck, no test or charts, no that is HARDCORE! 

Though I'm thinking next month I might just go off everything and just BD like hell between CD11 and CD17 and use preseed or similar. Then the month after we will have a break from TTC for a month or two as we don't really want a December baby (I know you are probably thinking "WTH!" but it makes sense to us) though if we did conceive we'd be mega delighted!


----------



## fluffaduck

Impet Limpet said:


> Carlyjade OMG Congrats!! Woo! :happydance: That's great news,
> 
> Welcome to the thread fluffaduck, no test or charts, no that is HARDCORE!
> 
> Though I'm thinking next month I might just go off everything and just BD like hell between CD11 and CD17 and use preseed or similar. Then the month after we will have a break from TTC for a month or two as we don't really want a December baby (I know you are probably thinking "WTH!" but it makes sense to us) though if we did conceive we'd be mega delighted!

I know what you mean, I was considering taking a break as my ds was born early December (due date 25/11) so if I got preg next month my edd would be the 27th of nov or the month after 27th ish of december. So very possible either way to be close to ds birthday. 
If that happens its gonna be one expensive month :O lol


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks limpet! :D 

I'm with u about December baby. I really wanted 1 born in time for summer hols! But instead I got 1 due between my dads n nephews birthday. But I'm so over the moon I couldn't care what mth now!!

Well girls, so much for waitin to tell my parents. I've told them this evening. Started cryin and everything! I just had flash back of when I had to tell them wen I was 17... That wasn't pleasant!! But this time they were chuffed to beans and excited to have another baby at Christmas time as my nephew will be 3 this October. So glad it's over with! Knew I would t be able to keep quiet for long lol


----------



## fluffaduck

carlyjade86 said:


> Never too late to join fluffy! I'm all for that method. It's worked for me after ttc since October 2010! Good luck and sorry the witch got u :hugs:

Hehe thanks, I hope it works I'm just worried my emcs may effect my chances of getting pregnant as I became seriously ill (nearly died) and I haven't been right since (I constantly have infections everywhere - uti, chest, in my back and my teeth - all multiple times yet never have before my ds :( )


----------



## Impet Limpet

Yeah we worried a tiny little about that (expensive month I mean!), but most of us lot are born in October or July (we were secretly hoping for an october baby to keep that going lol!:blush:). We were more worried about the "combined Christmas/Birthday present" issue, we would much rather their birthday didn't fall too close to Christmas, otherwise when they are older their birthdays may get a bit forgotten about ( I have a friend who was born on New years day and she can never get a birthday party or day out organised cos everyone is either hungover or very skint :dohh:)


----------



## carlyjade86

fluffaduck said:


> carlyjade86 said:
> 
> 
> Never too late to join fluffy! I'm all for that method. It's worked for me after ttc since October 2010! Good luck and sorry the witch got u :hugs:
> 
> Hehe thanks, I hope it works I'm just worried my emcs may effect my chances of getting pregnant as I became seriously ill (nearly died) and I haven't been right since (I constantly have infections everywhere - uti, chest, in my back and my teeth - all multiple times yet never have before my ds :( )Click to expand...


Aw that sounds awful :( sorry you have been thru all that. Nothing is impossible tho so keep the faith! Your body will get its act togetha soon I'm sure :hugs: 

Yea I agree limpet. And if ur birthday n Xmas r so close, u got nothing else to look forward to all yr!! Lol. 

Well I'm gettin fed up already. It's like since I found out my body has gone loopy!! My skin feels on fire but it's felt like that for a few days... And now I've got achy legs! Like 'growing pains' from when I was younger, if that makes sense to any1? :blush:


----------



## flamingpanda

So I couldn't sleep and my temp was up again, went to the bathroom at 6:45am. 

:happydance: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:

I don't know what to do now, I hadn't thought this far ahead!
 



Attached Files:







clearblue.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 66


----------



## carlyjade86

Wat a beautiful lookin :bfp: u got there!!! Congrats again! Aw wow I'm so chuffed for u, and for me! I'm going to force u into being my bump buddy. U actually have zero choice in the matter ;) haha. 

I told the family yesterday after a lot of begging the OH and it's such a relief sayin it out loud, even if I cried for ages !! Lol. Awww I'm soooo excited!!! (ps I can't sleep again either for thinking of prams n stuff n gettin excited!! Lol) xxx


----------



## pinkribbon

flamingpanda said:


> So I couldn't sleep and my temp was up again, went to the bathroom at 6:45am.
> 
> :happydance: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I don't know what to do now, I hadn't thought this far ahead!

:happydance: :hugs: massive congrats I'm so pleased for you :)


----------



## justmeinlove

Well I am guessing I am out. More brown this morning with cramps and I felt shaky which is something I associate with AF. Will see how it goes the rest of the day. Couldn't temp as at a different house so will double check tomorrow.
Kicker is this would be cd 21, dpo 10, should I get myself to the Dr? :-(


----------



## carlyjade86

Aww Just! I don't know wat to say really? It's still early doors so try not to worry too much until u get red loss... :hugs: 

I'm no expert on any of this, but have u charted for long? It may be a one off... But if u have a short luteal phase This time and again, make sure it's all documented an u can go to the dr with proof! 

Aww I hope ur ok? Keep that chin up


----------



## Elhaym

Congrats carlyjade and flamingpanda, I am still stalking this thread now and again :haha: So pleased for you ladies! x


----------



## Impet Limpet

flamingpanda said:


> So I couldn't sleep and my temp was up again, went to the bathroom at 6:45am.
> 
> :happydance: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I don't know what to do now, I hadn't thought this far ahead!


MMEHAGHHH!!

OMG! :happydance::happydance:

LOL At this rate it will be me, justmeinlove and fluffaduck keeping the thread going...I wanna find the chair you lot have been sitting on! :thumbup:

My temp is starting to drop doh! :dohh:

Justmeinlove, I'd wait to see how long to AF starts before seeing the Dr. Most cycles I get a brown discharge from 7dpo which gets heavier until AF at 12dpo. Because they happen that frequently (I've only had two cycles since last July where I didn't spot for days and days before) I am now being investigated for intramenstrual bleeding (had blood and swabs which came back fine and I'm having an ultrasound at the beginning of next month).

If it only happens in the odd cycle I wouldn't worry too much just yet, but if a pattern starts get it checked out :thumbup:


----------



## plastikpony

Impet Limpet said:


> flamingpanda said:
> 
> 
> So I couldn't sleep and my temp was up again, went to the bathroom at 6:45am.
> 
> :happydance: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I don't know what to do now, I hadn't thought this far ahead!
> 
> 
> MMEHAGHHH!!
> 
> OMG! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> LOL At this rate it will be me, justmeinlove and fluffaduck keeping the thread going...I wanna find the chair you lot have been sitting on! :thumbup:
> 
> My temp is starting to drop doh! :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Justmeinlove, I'd wait to see how long to AF starts before seeing the Dr. Most cycles I get a brown discharge from 7dpo which gets heavier until AF at 12dpo. Because they happen that frequently (I've only had two cycles since last July where I didn't spot for days and days before) I am now being investigated for intramenstrual bleeding (had blood and swabs which came back fine and I'm having an ultrasound at the beginning of next month).
> 
> If it only happens in the odd cycle I wouldn't worry too much just yet, but if a pattern starts get it checked out :thumbup:Click to expand...


Don't forget about me Impet, I'll also be helping to keep it going, since it's now been 5 months of trying and STILL waiting for that :bfp: !!

OMG PANDA!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!! Hopefull the good luck that has been happening on this thread will continue for the rest of us!! :)

AFM, just about ready to Ov, definately fertile although I'm only finishin up with spotting from AF now. cd 11!! Got the ewcm though, and getting busy every second day with DH. Tomorrow we have our feedback appointment with my Gynaecologist at 11am! I am so nervous and excited and scared. This morning DH and I sat in bed and chatted about what we would do if we get really bad news tomorrow. I have no reason to expect bad news, but you know how your imagination can run away with you sometimes? Anyway, I told DH that if we can't have kids I'm going to break through the wall in our room into one of the other 6 bedrooms in our house and turn it into my private dressing room. :haha: I am pathetic! :)


----------



## Impet Limpet

Lol i could have sworn i'd written you in, that'll teach me for copy and pasting oops! 

Quick question, when tests say you can test on the day of your expected period do they assume you have a 14 day luteal phase and should test on 15dpo? Because my LP is only 12 days and I wouldn't wanna test 13dpo to get a bfn. FF recommends i test 13dpo.


----------



## plastikpony

I think they mean no matter how long your lp is, you can test the day you would usually expect AF. At least, that's how I take it :D I usually have a 14 day luteal phase, but in the past 5 months i have had two where I only came on the morning of day 15, so for me, if I don't come on by the end of day 15, I will test on day 16. HAHA!!! Look at me already planning when I'm going to test and I haven't even ovulated yet!! :haha:

Your char is looking GREAT, btw!!


----------



## justmeinlove

gratz to all the new BFP winners! ;) :)

Managed to take my temp this morning and it has dropped from 98.06 on fri to 97.88 on sat to 97.52 today.
So am guessing I am out :| And in that regard am grateful for temping as the brown has stopped again and without this I'd probably still be in that horrible 'omg maybe I am' stage.

Although I'm not denying I'm rather :( and also starting to get a bit freaked out about whether I actually have a biological problem. Is SO not going to be fair if I do from waiting - met my hb in 2008, moved in together in 2009, spent the next 2 years or so recovering from mental health issues (induced by a very bad prior relationship) and trying to actually have some income between us (stupid recession!) and now we come off the pill and what?! *slump* Not fair :(


----------



## plastikpony

Aw, Justme, I'm sorry!!! It sounds like you've had a really rough time :hugs: I'm also worried about the biological thing, which is why I'm glad (even though I'm scared shitless) that we've got this appointment tomorrow to get all of our results!! Have you ever been checked out?

It's really frustrating isn't it. We spend all this time early on in life trying SO hard NOT to get pregnant, only to find out later on how hard it is to actually get it right. Sucks.

I attached a picture for you to make you smile, it alwasy makes me smile :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Oopsie.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## justmeinlove

Have not been checked, no. Will give it next month (so I have 2 months of temps) and am then going to go and whine extensively at Dr.
Not sure about pic, poor kitty :|
Thanks for hugs though :) Am annoyed that the tiniest bit of me is going 'but no AF! Maybe you are!!!!', but also sort of think that if I think about it too much I will just want to burst into tears, and being at work that would be distinctly rubbish.
Bah.


----------



## MummyWant2be

flamingpanda said:


> So I couldn't sleep and my temp was up again, went to the bathroom at 6:45am.
> 
> :happydance: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I don't know what to do now, I hadn't thought this far ahead!

Beautiful pic - Massive Congratiulations to all the BFP's oh my this is great news :happydance::happydance::happydance:

next cycle i am taking the relaxed approach... will see where it gets us:thumbup:


----------



## MummyWant2be

justmeinlove said:


> Well I am guessing I am out. More brown this morning with cramps and I felt shaky which is something I associate with AF. Will see how it goes the rest of the day. Couldn't temp as at a different house so will double check tomorrow.
> Kicker is this would be cd 21, dpo 10, should I get myself to the Dr? :-(

:hugs::hugs: on to the next cycle hun :hugs:


----------



## plastikpony

JustMe, last month my temp started droppin 2 days before AF. I think that I really knew I was out, but I didn't really get any cramps and my bbs were just agony!! Of course I was poking them every two seconds to make sure, so that might be why they stayed sore. Anyway, when the temps dipped and there was still on AF, I was still hopeful, and started looking up charts of ladies who's temps dipped more or less when af was due, and then still got their :bfp: Obviously that's not what happened to me, but it does happen!!

I guess what I'm trying to say, is plan for the worst, but hope for the best!! Holding thumbs for you hun! xx


----------



## MummyWant2be

justmeinlove said:


> gratz to all the new BFP winners! ;) :)
> 
> Managed to take my temp this morning and it has dropped from 98.06 on fri to 97.88 on sat to 97.52 today.
> So am guessing I am out :| And in that regard am grateful for temping as the brown has stopped again and without this I'd probably still be in that horrible 'omg maybe I am' stage.
> 
> Although I'm not denying I'm rather :( and also starting to get a bit freaked out about whether I actually have a biological problem. Is SO not going to be fair if I do from waiting - met my hb in 2008, moved in together in 2009, spent the next 2 years or so recovering from mental health issues (induced by a very bad prior relationship) and trying to actually have some income between us (stupid recession!) and now we come off the pill and what?! *slump* Not fair :(

Aww that sucks hopefully all will come out cleared. :hugs:


----------



## flamingpanda

Thanks for all the well wishes guys. Just trying to get an appointment with the doc now, which is always easier said than done. Decided not to mention I'm pregnant til I'm there and then they can't fob me off without an appointment. I was reading online some doctors don't even bother to test they just have you fill in forms for the midwife and you have to wait until 9/10 weeks! Seems crazy to me.

Plastik - that cat picture is so cute! Good luck with your appointment and let us know how it goes.

justmeinlove - I agree with plastik, I've seen plenty of charts where people have had a dip before a BFP. Also remember some people still bleed and get a shorter period. Fertility Friend is a great source of hope, use the "search for charts like mine" and just make sure you look under pregnancy, you'll always get some results. So it's true what they say, you really are not out until AF shows. As for income, I hear ya! I literally spent last night looking around the house for things we can sell to help pay off some debts. It wouldn't be so bad if we could get a council house but we have to rent privately because we both work and just wouldn't be considered "in need". However we spend a fortune on rent each month that would be a lot less if either we had a mortgage or a council property. Buying is out as everything we get goes on bills so we'd never be able to save the deposit.


----------



## justmeinlove

Thanks Panda! And Big Hugs! am really pleased for you :) Am concluding that maybe me and my lovely hb just need to do more :sex: :thumbup: Proper effort may have to be applied! :p
Although it really is hard sometimes as every other week he works until midnight which is not conducive to these things :|


----------



## Impet Limpet

plastikpony said:


> Your char is looking GREAT, btw!!

My chart from 5th dec looked very similar, i had none of my usual pre af spotting so I got very excited and tested 12dpo only for af to arrive the next day as a new years gift..


----------



## justmeinlove

What bugs me is that my breasts actually do feel firmer (!) and a bit sore this month so I thought it really was the real deal!
Ho hum! :p
**waits slightly irritably for AF to kick in - am betting on tomorrow earliest now - could do without this spotting nonsense though!**


----------



## more babies

Elhaym said:


> Congrats carlyjade and flamingpanda, I am still stalking this thread now and again :haha: So pleased for you ladies! x

I have also been watching this thread and I am so happy for the both of you! I never commented because I've become addicted to POAS.. all negatives of course! AF is due the 23rd.


----------



## flamingpanda

Thanks more babies. Oh and don't worry you'd be more than welcome here, as you'll have noticed despite our promises between us all we seem to pee on lots of things! :)

I'm counting the minutes til home time today. Couldn't sleep last night because I had heartburn, so got up as I'd woken my partner up trying to get comfy. Managed to prop myself on the sofa in a comfortable position then the dog jumped up next to me and every time I shut my eyes he prodded me with his nose. So needless to say I'm knackered! :sleep:

Partner has a bunch of people round this evening too so no rest for me.

Quick question to everyone - what stage will you tell people (or if you've got a child already, when did you tell people you were pg with them)? We agreed initially we'd wait until after my boyfriends sisters wedding, which is the end of March. But suddenly that seems so far away. I'm having real problems not just telling my mum. Would it be wrong you think to tell one side of the family and not the other? Also I was quite surprised to learn the doctor has no interest in seeing me and my first appointment is with a midwife in April! Seems really weird not saying anything til then.

justmeinlove - I know we keep saying this but ... you're not out til AF shows. ;)


----------



## justmeinlove

You do keep saying it :p And I love you for it, all of you ;) Heh.

If it were me, my plan is to avoid telling most people for ages ;) I'd probably tell my best friend cos she'd hate not knowing, another friend who is saving up baby/pregnancy stuff for me :p Would hope my hb might tell someone too if he needs to vent. Um basically I think venting at one person makes sense, but for me I'd hold back on 99.9% of people for AGES. LOL though I say that - the difference between my desire to gossip and my actual tendency to do so is vast :p

And I would like to say that I have not peed on a single thing since coming off the pill! Not that this pleases me though as I'd love to get to the late AF stage where there's an actual POINT in doing so! Not yet! :p


----------



## carlyjade86

I've told family already. Told them the same day! Have told 3 of my best friends too ( not that oh knows) but I just had to!! Won't b telling anyone else til the scan tho. I told people @ 8 weeks with my 1st. 

I kno wat u mean about being tired! I still can't switch off totally so I'm not sleeping... My hips have been aching like mad, I threw up wen I brushed my teeth last night and I've been havin a bit of nausea today. I don't like things in my mouth it seems! Lol. Had passed by afternoon. 

Off to Weight Watchers now... Seems a waste of time lol xx


----------



## pinkribbon

flamingpanda said:


> Thanks more babies. Oh and don't worry you'd be more than welcome here, as you'll have noticed despite our promises between us all we seem to pee on lots of things! :)
> 
> I'm counting the minutes til home time today. Couldn't sleep last night because I had heartburn, so got up as I'd woken my partner up trying to get comfy. Managed to prop myself on the sofa in a comfortable position then the dog jumped up next to me and every time I shut my eyes he prodded me with his nose. So needless to say I'm knackered! :sleep:
> 
> Partner has a bunch of people round this evening too so no rest for me.
> 
> Quick question to everyone - what stage will you tell people (or if you've got a child already, when did you tell people you were pg with them)? We agreed initially we'd wait until after my boyfriends sisters wedding, which is the end of March. But suddenly that seems so far away. I'm having real problems not just telling my mum. Would it be wrong you think to tell one side of the family and not the other? Also I was quite surprised to learn the doctor has no interest in seeing me and my first appointment is with a midwife in April! Seems really weird not saying anything til then.
> 
> justmeinlove - I know we keep saying this but ... you're not out til AF shows. ;)

We told our parents at about 8 weeks and the rest of the family at 12, just because we wanted to make sure everything was okay on the first scan.


----------



## Impet Limpet

Ideally I'd like to wait til at least 12 weeks before telling parents and close friends who know we are trying and up to 15 weeks before telling colleagues at work and posting it on FB.



In reality it will prob be 6 weeks for the parents and friends and the whole world by 12 lol!!


----------



## plastikpony

Appointment with gynea in 3 hours!! Nervous/scared/excited!

I think I'd tell my parents right away, my close friends will figure it out and I won't deny it, my riding coach immediately coz I'll stop riding as soon as I know, and then anyone else at 12 weeks :)


----------



## MummyWant2be

I'd tell my parents at 8 weeks and everyone else at 12 weeks...:thumbup:

Plastik good luck with ur appointment and keep us updated.:hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

Good luck plastik!!


----------



## Impet Limpet

plastikpony said:


> Appointment with gynea in 3 hours!! Nervous/scared/excited!
> 
> I think I'd tell my parents right away, my close friends will figure it out and I won't deny it, my riding coach immediately coz I'll stop riding as soon as I know, and then anyone else at 12 weeks :)

Good luck hope you get answers or a plan of action lol!


----------



## justmeinlove

Woah! Woah! My temperature was back up this morning to 98.06 (from yesterday's 97.54 and matching it's all-time high for this month). Explain!

(I am so stunned I am even going to include this darn fertilityfriend chart!)
My Ovulation Chart 

Spotting has so far stopped although the crampiness this morning REALLY did feel like AF had started. Am - um not quite sure what to say. Should I be leaping to conclusions...?


----------



## justmeinlove

I cannot believe that of all days no-one is replying on this thread! :o


----------



## plastikpony

justmeinlove said:


> Woah! Woah! My temperature was back up this morning to 98.06 (from yesterday's 97.54 and matching it's all-time high for this month). Explain!
> 
> (I am so stunned I am even going to include this darn fertilityfriend chart!)
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Spotting has so far stopped although the crampiness this morning REALLY did feel like AF had started. Am - um not quite sure what to say. Should I be leaping to conclusions...?

WOW JustMe!! That looks amazing!! EEK, I'm starting to get a little excited for you!!! If I were you, I would try to contain my excitement until tomorrow morning and see what your temp does then, if its still high I would run out and get a hpt and test on Thurs or Friday!!! But that's just me :haha:

So my appointment went really well, I just love my doctor! All my bloods looked good and so did my husbands. As for DH's semen analysis, his opening remark was that DH's semen "wouldn't win any competitions". I had a good laugh at that. His count and mobility are both great, but the morphology could be better. Its not bad, just not ideal. He said he wouldn't be worried about it though, it might just take a bit longer. We have booked me for a lacaroscopy on 15 March if I don't get pg this month, as that is the only other thing we don't know (whether or not my tubes are blocked etc.) He said we could wait to do it, but if there is a blockage then we would have wasted valuble months shooting my eggs up against a brick wall. EEK!! Kinda scary, but we decided to do it if we don't catch the eggy this month!

On the bright side, if I don't get pg and we do the lacaroscopy then I get 3 days off work and am not allowed to excersize for a week :thumbup: I can definately deal with that. When he asked where I was in my cycle and I told him that I'm ov'ing today or tomorrow, he said "Well what are you still doing here? Get home and get laid!!!" :blush:

Here's hopint that this is our month and I don't have to go under general anesthetic next month!!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Your Dr sounds fab! :D And I hope it totally happens for you this month! :D EEEEEEE!!

I still have no clue but am guessing I won't for a few days (unless AF kicks in!). Some vague brown discharge appeared in my underwear a little while ago but nothing else. I think even if temps stay up (gosh I sort of hope they do, think my brain is pretty much convinced I must be now!) :| I will wait another week to test...leap day sounds like a super fun day to check! (or really rubbish if negative, lol!)
(but I say that without guarantees, lol!)


----------



## flamingpanda

plastikpony - Please send your doctor here, we could do with more people like him! :D So glad the appointment went well. It's all sounding pretty positive, which is great news. Am I right in thinking morphology is how the sperm are formed? But anyway don't answer any of this now, get BDing! :p

justmeinlove - Difficult to say and of course it could go either way but shall we look at the hopeful side of things? Implantation could have been on 6 DPO, then your body begins to gear up for AF before the news catches up with it, hence the temp dip and the brown discharge. Don't count on it of course but I'm a great believer in positive thoughts! Is there any reason your temp could be higher today? If not then see it as a good sign.

Well I feel like a right idiot today. I called the doctors back as I realised that my midwife appointment was actually set up for 13 weeks, which is completely wrong, should be 10. So I called back and moved the appointment (to the annoyance of the miserable woman who answered the phone). I call my partner to tell him it's now March 30th. Silence. Then he says "what else is happening on the 30th?" His sister's wedding! D'oh. I can't call back again today, I'll feel silly. So I'm going to nip in Thursday lunch on my way home from work and see if I can explain in person with an embarrassed smile. :blush:


----------



## plastikpony

Haha!! Panda you are so cute!!! Yeah, my doc is kinda awesome. I'm busy panicing a bit now coz my blood tests came back slightly positive for antithryroglobulin, which is a thyroid antibody, even though my thyroid levels are normal. I have a history of thryroid problems so of course now I'm reading Dr Google (always a BAD BAD idea) and coming up with all sorts of things about thyroid antibodies and infertility and miscarriages and failing to implant. Mailed DH in a panic to say maybe I should go and see my old endocrinologist, and he calmy replied saying that we are going to stick with what our doc is suggesting. Phew, good to have a calm DH when I can be here there and everywhere emotionally!!!

Level was only slightly raised, so hopefully all will be ok.


----------



## justmeinlove

Am going for trying to be calm and rational, but tbh my brain has gone 'OMG I AM!!!!'.
So I kind of appreciate the not entirely positive response Panda :) (whilst at the same time not entirely appreciating it, but you understand why?) :)
Hope it stays up tomorrow etc! If it goes back down, I give up! :p


----------



## plastikpony

Oh, and Panda, I would just call them back and change it if I were you. I also hate sounding silly though, so I totally get where u are coming from :)

JustMe, you didn't have a MASSIVE party with TONNES of booze last night, did you? If you did (you wild thing you) then that might account for such a massive rise. Also, did you take your temp at the same time you normally do? I still reckon its a good sign and you'd be CRAZY to wait a whole WEEK if AF doesn't show in the next 4 days :D 
But that's just me. I couldn't wait that long knowing that I was actually late. Our no testing rule (its kinda a loose rule anyway, right Panda?) only exists until you are officially late :D )


----------



## justmeinlove

No, no massive party last night. Quite a big tea, but I doubt that's it! :p Ate food, cuddled hb, went to bed, slept in usual garb, woke up and temped at same time (ok maybe 15 minutes early!). Had woken up earlier so was more dozing than anything but that's happened before :p


----------



## more babies

Although I still don't belong here because I still can't stop testing each day :dohh: ... I was just wondering if you ladies find it makes a difference what time of the day you test? I've been testing first thing in the morning and now my crazy head is trying to tell me it might make a difference if I test at a different time. Id like to say I can hold off testing until Thursday but if I am pregnant I just need to know! I think im losing it! :wacko: haha


----------



## justmeinlove

:) You're meant to do it first thing :)
And honestly, testing before Thursday won't make you more or less pregnant! :) Go do something fun with your partner instead! :D


----------



## justmeinlove

:) You're meant to do it first thing :)
And honestly, testing before Thursday won't make you more or less pregnant! :) Go do something fun with your partner instead! :D Using the money you're saving on tests! :p


----------



## flamingpanda

I wouldn't worry unless your doctor says you have cause to. I know sometimes these things can read positive and doctors can dismiss them because levels aren't high enough to be a problem. So I agree with your partner, try and keep calm. Easier said than done I know. Can you speak to your doctor about it to put your mind at rest?

justme - Sorry! I don't want to be the one going "OMG you are" just incase you're not - you'd be like "that panda girl said I was!".  :p I do think it looks positive though. The only time I think I got an inaccurate reading was my first month TTC and I will ill with a horrid headache. I haven't told anyone this next bit but I trust you ladies not to laugh too much. :S My second month I tried to see how I could make myself warmer, because any reading below 36.8 was just no fun to wake up to. So I'd wrap myself up tight in blankets. The truth is it made no noticeable difference to my temps, they went up when they wanted to go up and I couldn't fake them. Not sure why I was even trying to because being warm because you cooked yourself in blankets doesn't = pregnant. I'd only have been lying to myself. But there you go. If you can't explain it away with an illness or reason I'd be positive about it. :)

Also just to add - waking up 15 mins early wouldn't account for such a massive jump anyway. :) Fingers crossed!


----------



## justmeinlove

Panda - I was thinking about doing that the other day, just to cheer myself up a bit! :D

:laugh2:


----------



## flamingpanda

more babies - Stick to the mornings. The idea is to get your resting temp. If you were to take it just before lunch (for example) you couldn't guarantee the conditions would always be the same. nothing wrong with taking your temps at different times to see, but only record the morning one for accuracy. I'd also try to do as little as possible before taking it. I had my thermometer on the rim of the bed and as soon as my alarm buzzed I'd pick it up, turn it on and take it. Don't be crazy and try and make yourself warmer like I did. :p Do you have your chart online?


----------



## more babies

I know. I've just become horribly impatient. I used my last test yesterday so I would have to buy another pack to test again so hopefully that will keep me from testing. I don't know what's come over me this time because I wasn't like this with my last one 6 years ago.


----------



## flamingpanda

Hehe don't worry, we all understand. 

When are you due your AF?


----------



## more babies

flamingpanda said:


> Hehe don't worry, we all understand.
> 
> When are you due your AF?

Either tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## flamingpanda

Not long to wait then! How are you feeling and what are your temps like?


----------



## more babies

This is our first month TTC so I havent done the temp thing. My lower back has been killing me every day for at least a week. My bbs have been hurting for the past few days and definitely different from the usual period sore bbs. Haven't been sleeping good at all which is getting real old real fast. I've been stuffed since a couple days past ovulation which really could just be a cold. Im afriad I've giving myself these symptoms though. My rational thinking knows its not a long wait now but then my crazy side feels like its forever!


----------



## justmeinlove

Oh that's it, Fertility Friend is EVIL! I've just learnt how to do the chart overlay thing...
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/...le=2012-01-30&pattern=3&Action=Update+Overlay
(if this link works, doesn't this look pretty and similar)...
and this one!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/...le=2012-01-30&pattern=3&Action=Update+Overlay
and this one!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/...le=2012-01-30&pattern=3&Action=Update+Overlay
NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGHH!!!


----------



## Impet Limpet

justmeinlove said:


> I cannot believe that of all days no-one is replying on this thread! :o

I had no signal at work so couldn't skive!!

I think it rests on tomorrows temp (like me! Af is due for me tomorrow!) good luck!!!!!!

How long is you luteal phase?


----------



## justmeinlove

No idea, first month temping. Acc. to mydays, I'm due on 27th but am not convinced, more likely third?
But yes I tend to agree re tmrw, am going to try and ignore everything until next tues, which would be 18 days of high temps. Am terrified to let myself believe I might be, would make it Way worse when not. Totally crossing my fingers though


----------



## justmeinlove

More likely Friday...and super good luck to you!!!


----------



## xmaddeyesx

I will always wait 'til AF is late before testing, can't stand seeing BFN's!


----------



## justmeinlove

Lol 97.7 , that's pretty inconclusive right  sod it, we shall see how things are next Tuesday ;-)


----------



## plastikpony

JustMe, PLEASE do me a favour and put your fertility friend chart into your signature? I just LOVE stalking my friends but I can never find your chart :) How are you feeling? 

AFM, I'm pretty sure I ov'd late yesterday. Had tonnes of ewcm (like, seriously, i was dripping, apologies for tmi!!) and then this morning I've dried up and my temp is low. But if my temp is low this morning, doesn't that mean that Ov is today? I'd better use some preseed and try and seduce DH tonight...


----------



## Impet Limpet

Lol my temp is inconclusive today i have had two poor nights sleep in a row. I normally temp at 6:30ish, i woke at 4:50 and temped 97.60 which is lowest since o so though "meh, i'm out" then woke at 5:25 97.73 this time went right back to sleep, then woke at 6:30 after dreaming of cheese temp 97.9 same as yesterday.
Af is due today so i am going to wait, now that ff says "you can test today" i'm not actually that bothered and i feel i could actually wait two more days. Theres lots of reasons why af may be late this month, i've started exercising, i started vit b50 nearly 2 months ago in the hope it will stop my spotting that was happening for a week before af, and even though the drop isn't massive af may still come as planned!

I've recorded the lowest temp anyway, i'd rather wait a few days for af to show or a compelling definate rise in temps, than waste a hgc test and get a bfn!


----------



## plastikpony

Impet Limpet said:


> Lol my temp is inconclusive today i have had two poor nights sleep in a row. I normally temp at 6:30ish, i woke at 4:50 and temped 97.60 which is lowest since o so though "meh, i'm out" then woke at 5:25 97.73 this time went right back to sleep, then woke at 6:30 after dreaming of cheese temp 97.9 same as yesterday.
> Af is due today so i am going to wait, now that ff says "you can test today" i'm not actually that bothered and i feel i could actually wait two more days. Theres lots of reasons why af may be late this month, i've started exercising, i started vit b50 nearly 2 months ago in the hope it will stop my spotting that was happening for a week before af, and even though the drop isn't massive af may still come as planned!
> 
> I've recorded the lowest temp anyway, i'd rather wait a few days for af to show or a compelling definate rise in temps, than waste a hgc test and get a bfn!

I think that's really smart Impet!! Although if it were me I would probably have put in the middle temp. Also remember that there is very little that changes the length of your luteal phase, unless you are taking specific meds to try and lengthen it? If your cycle is longer or shorter than usual, it's almost always due to the follicular phase (before ovulation) changing length. Your luteal phase is pretty much the same every month and will never change by more than a day or two, and even that is unusual. 

So I guess what I'm trying to say is "EEEEEEE" I'm excited for you!!! Hopefully there will be a few more :bfp: on this thread soon!!!! :hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

Aww come girls!! Let's get some. More :bfp: please!!! Keep thos temps high and those wombs on hollow grown - keep the witch out! Lol.

I have a lotta faith in u 3 n I got all crossables crossed!!! :pray:


----------



## Impet Limpet

plastikpony said:


> JustMe, PLEASE do me a favour and put your fertility friend chart into your signature? I just LOVE stalking my friends but I can never find your chart :) How are you feeling?
> 
> ..

^^^^ what she said I so wanna see your chart!

Plastilpony good luck bd tonight!


----------



## justmeinlove

Ummmm has this done it? (re demands for my FF chart!) - I only fill it in at work, it's not my default one, I mostly do it to keep you guys happy :p
What do you think? Like I say I'm labelling it inconclusive, though I suppose the fact it is down at all is a bit :|

Have re-considered the testing thingy as I don't want to test during the week as then I'd be at work (argh!) going omg I want to be at home with my hb!! (lol possibly either way!). So if nothing by Saturday, I may be forced to spend £6...


----------



## plastikpony

justmeinlove said:


> Ummmm has this done it? (re demands for my FF chart!) - I only fill it in at work, it's not my default one, I mostly do it to keep you guys happy :p
> What do you think? Like I say I'm labelling it inconclusive, though I suppose the fact it is down at all is a bit :|
> 
> Have re-considered the testing thingy as I don't want to test during the week as then I'd be at work (argh!) going omg I want to be at home with my hb!! (lol possibly either way!). So if nothing by Saturday, I may be forced to spend £6...

I'm liking this new plan!!! I def think I'd need my husband with me, either way. Nice to have that support of the person you can share everything with :) Also, I reckon you are a genius, I've said it before. Either that or I'm just incredibly technologically challenged. It took me ages to figure out the whole signature thing!!

I agree that it's a bin inconclusive, but tomorrow's temp should show the bigger picture nicely :thumbup:

Oh, and btw, it is incredibly important for you to keep us happy :D So thanks for updating your chart for us!!!! I need my stalking fix every day!! :haha: :haha:


----------



## justmeinlove

Glad to be keeping you happy! :p (if it helps you guys chatting is keeping me happy too!)
And whilst I'm ok to wait if it comes out positive, I'm not keen on another silly night :p Today I woke up early, wondered if AF had come or not (or whether it was just um, the results of last night's BD'ing :p), decided I wasn't getting up cos if I did temp'ing was out (and that was going to drive me crazy if it hadn't been AF!), dozed for about 1 1/2 hours, had ridiculous dreams about being at work and testing...!

Symptom wise, I'm actually feeling a lot more sane today. Yesterday was a whole pile of feeling bloaty and solid around my middle, feeling like my breasts had got HUGE and a brief dizzy spell. Today I am feeling a lot better (I credit the bd'ing) :p and the worst I could claim would be faint 'bleurgh' whilst driving to work. Which tbh could be AF or BFP! :p


----------



## flamingpanda

You know I'm laughing because I almost asked you to put your chart in your siggy yesterday for easier stalking! :D


----------



## Thisismyyear

I'm a poas addict going cold turkey and probably about ready to join this thread if that's ok. I'm 8 dpo and have an irregular cycle and so I was thinking of testing at 14 dpo if no AF. Does that qualify :)


----------



## justmeinlove

Panda - stalking comments? :D :p (I'm pretty sure the deal is you get to stalk me but in return I get comments!) :p

thisismyyear - sounds ok to me! 14 dpo is meant to be the luteal cycle length isn't it? (correct me if I'm being ignorant everyone!)


----------



## plastikpony

You're not being ignorant JustMe! That's the average length, yes, although it can vary from woman to woman. Normal luteal phase length is between 12-16 days but it stays pretty constant. They say if your luteal phase is less than 12 days you should consider seeing a doctor about it as it can be a luteal phase defect and make it harder to conceive. :)

Thisismyyear, do you chart? If so, you're going to have to put it in your signature for us so we can stalk you :D Also, how long have you been ttc? Hoping that that :witch: stays far away for you!!!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

hehehehe that messed with fertilityfriend's mind, when I added in my last 2 lots of when AF started. It's now got me on a 25 day cycle with AF due tomorrow :p
What does the white square it now has around the 28th mean? Anyone know?

BTW don't get too excited about AF being due tomorrow, my cycles have been weird and short since I came off BCP in December - so it could mean anything :p But the way it LOOKS on the chart is kinda cool! ;)


----------



## plastikpony

justmeinlove said:


> hehehehe that messed with fertilityfriend's mind, when I added in my last 2 lots of when AF started. It's now got me on a 25 day cycle with AF due tomorrow :p
> What does the white square it now has around the 28th mean? Anyone know?
> 
> BTW don't get too excited about AF being due tomorrow, my cycles have been weird and short since I came off BCP in December - so it could mean anything :p But the way it LOOKS on the chart is kinda cool! ;)

I can't see the white block on the 28th, coz it only shows me your chart, not your calendar! Is is a black square with white inside? Coz if it is then that's when FF recommends that you test...


----------



## justmeinlove

Ah ok that's it then :) Oh well, I shall bust a test on Saturday and then if nothing, another the next Saturday (if of course AF hasn't turned up by either of those points).
I do think it's a good idea anyway as if I'm not, SEEING the BFN might somehow help my body sort itself out and crack on...
Eeee!


----------



## plastikpony

justmeinlove said:


> Ah ok that's it then :) Oh well, I shall bust a test on Saturday and then if nothing, another the next Saturday (if of course AF hasn't turned up by either of those points).
> I do think it's a good idea anyway as if I'm not, SEEING the BFN might somehow help my body sort itself out and crack on...
> Eeee!

I think it's a great idea!! Just remember, if you pee on it, you have to post a pic of it!! :happydance::thumbup:

How are you feeling? Do you have any AF symptoms? Do you usually get AF symptoms? I'm a big believer in that. I always KNOW when AF is coming, because my bbs are unbearably sore and huge (DH loves that part of the month!!) and the day before (TMI alert) I always have a bit of a loose tummy, if u know what I mean? :blush: Cramps aren't very reliable for me, sometimes I get them, sometimes I don't. I'm hoping that the month I get my :bfp: (please please PLEASE let that be this month!!) I will somehow feel different before AF, but I know so many lovely ladies who have just felt exactly the same! Only time will tell I guess :coffee:

BTW, I just LOVE the fact that you are on more or less the same time as me, I'm SO imatient to wait for answers and I love having someone to chat to to pass the time


----------



## Impet Limpet

Ooh ooh i feel crampy now! 

Btw the vit B50 i'm taking does lengthen the lp, so my af may be a day or so late, i'd like a 14 day one with no spotting lol. I Just need to keep an eye on the temps. I would have expected my temps to be higher if i was going to get a bfp this month.


----------



## Thisismyyear

Thank you ladies! I don't chart, not yet anyway. I had my implant out in the first week of December and got my first period at the end of December so I guess this is my second cycle. I was WTT for 2 years and was really excited to get the implant out - stupidly I thought I'd left the stress behind and that this was the exciting part! I wish! 

I'm not very good with the signatures. I'm still trying to work out how to put my cycle day on there :(


----------



## plastikpony

OH, ok!! Well now I know :) Still holding thumbs for you though! Make sure you get a good nights sleep so we know what your temp is for sure tomorrow :) *excite!*


----------



## justmeinlove

impetlimpet - I think we're both sort of in a 'we will see what tomorrow's temperature brings' situation aren't we **head wall**

thisismyyear - me too, I stopped Yasmin at the beginning of December - and I know what you mean although at least the stupid BCP hormones should be out of us by now...

A PHOTO OF SOMETHING I JUST PEED ON?! Grim :p I make no promises - lol well if it's positive, I'll take a photo, if not I may just be sulking :p (and I know re on at the same time, thank goodness tbh, I'd go mad if no-one was replying, now to hope IT don't notice my computer sitting on this site all day) :p

I feel fine today :) (lol maybe bit nervy). As I said earlier yesterday was terrible, but so far today no cramps, no spotting, no nothing! :) Tbh I kind of feel like I do AFTER my AF - much better :p No idea what that means! Breasts were feeling HUGE yesterday though and hurty, which afaik for me isn't normal. And I get the sad tummy stuff too - um can't remember if I had that earlier in the month for some reason but fine today so far.


----------



## plastikpony

Well, I think I figured it out!! About when I ov'd. Today I have little to no cm, but because my temp is down I figured I would be ov'ing today. HOWEVER, yesterday i was literally dripping with ewcm (way tmi, sorry), but my morning temp was still normal, indicating I hadn't ov'd yet. 

Anyway, doing some reading (yes, I know, stay AWAY from Dr Google!!) and it can take anything from 1 hour to 2 days for your temp to rise after Ov. So, what I'm thinking, is that I ov'd yesterday afternoon or overnight, and then when I took my temp this morning it's low coz not enough time has passed for it to rise yet. So totally don't feel like i'm ov'ing today. Totally felt like I was yesterday, had the usual headache and everything!!

Also, I'm sick, so maybe I'm just making excuses coz I really don't reel like bd'ing tonight. We've done 2 days in a row and if I want to do it again tonight it'll be my turn to seduce DH, and I just don't know if I have the energy...

What you ladies think?


----------



## justmeinlove

plastik - doesn't the temp go up the day AFTER you ovulate? (hang on, you said that - yes that's my grasp of it!). Also I read that if you do it every 2 days, that's fine :)


----------



## plastikpony

justmeinlove said:


> plastik - doesn't the temp go up the day AFTER you ovulate? (hang on, you said that - yes that's my grasp of it!). Also I read that if you do it every 2 days, that's fine :)

Indeed, the temp goes up the day after ov. My conundrum though, is that I'm pretty sure I ov'd yesterday, but my temp is down today! And I'll bet my little socks that it starts skyrocketing tomorrow...


----------



## justmeinlove

Well 1 day before ovulation is meant to be much better for getting pregnant than the actual day - so don't worry! :) After all, sex becoming a chore is a BAD thing in so many ways! :o

I am really not enjoying today. I feel fine but I think now that my chart has AF due tomorrow I am so f*king terrified that it's going to come. Up until now it's all been 'ooh look symptoms' and 'oooh look spotting but no AF' but now - it could just turn up tomorrow. And I could have been totally kidding myself. And that's going to suck SO much :(
Tbh am tempted to go and have a little disappointed cry now and get it over with :(

:cry:


----------



## flamingpanda

Thisismyyear - Welcome! :)

justme - You're still above the coverline! Do you have a full month chart yet (offline I mean), or is this your first? Would be interesting to see if there's a pattern or not. Could it be possible 11 DPO is implantation? I'm going to search charts for implantation dips and see if I can find evidence to support that theory!

In regard to AF symptoms, I thought I was getting AF this month. I was actually very confused by how similar the symptoms were. I would say they only got "worse" (or more intense) around two days after my missed period. So AF symptoms are nothing, you're not out in my book until AF shows! Even then remember some people do still get a mini period. Honestly we can carry on the hope until next ovulation! :D 

Impet Limpet - How long is your LP normally?


----------



## plastikpony

justmeinlove said:


> Well 1 day before ovulation is meant to be much better for getting pregnant than the actual day - so don't worry! :) After all, sex becoming a chore is a BAD thing in so many ways! :o
> 
> I am really not enjoying today. I feel fine but I think now that my chart has AF due tomorrow I am so f*king terrified that it's going to come. Up until now it's all been 'ooh look symptoms' and 'oooh look spotting but no AF' but now - it could just turn up tomorrow. And I could have been totally kidding myself. And that's going to suck SO much :(
> Tbh am tempted to go and have a little disappointed cry now and get it over with :(
> 
> :cry:

Sorry Just!! On the other hand, if u this emotional then MAYBE YOU'RE PG!!! But I find it's always better to prepare for the worst. That way it isn't quite as devastating if AF does show. And if she doesn't.... WOOOOHOOOOO!!! So yeah, I'm not going to try and convince you that you are or you aren't. Will just be here to commiserate or to celebrate, depending what happens :D


----------



## flamingpanda

Finding loads of charts with implantation dips that are gradual rather than straight down and up.


----------



## Thisismyyear

justmeinlove said:


> Well 1 day before ovulation is meant to be much better for getting pregnant than the actual day - so don't worry! :) After all, sex becoming a chore is a BAD thing in so many ways! :o
> 
> I am really not enjoying today. I feel fine but I think now that my chart has AF due tomorrow I am so f*king terrified that it's going to come. Up until now it's all been 'ooh look symptoms' and 'oooh look spotting but no AF' but now - it could just turn up tomorrow. And I could have been totally kidding myself. And that's going to suck SO much :(
> Tbh am tempted to go and have a little disappointed cry now and get it over with :(
> 
> :cry:

justmeinlove - I'm a few days behind you but I feel the same way today. I had every "symptom" going until 6 dpo but now nothing at all. I know it's too early but not sure what has put me on a downer. I can't even cave in and test early this month although it may put me out of my misery. It's my birthday and I have b'day related plans today, tomorrow and Saturday and I do not want to show up down and upset. So at the moment I'd rather not know but I've lost the optimism and positive thinking from the last few days.

I really hope AF doesn't show and you get your BFP this week. I have everything croosed for you xx:hugs:


----------



## justmeinlove

wellll you know, me getting excited or disappointed or whatever won't make any difference, i either am or i'm not. Oh and no, no prior charts, my first month at temperature taking! :)
Thanks lovely people :)
And lol I was a wreck last night but tbh for me over-emotional IS an AF symptom :p

thisismyyear - don't test this early! It won't put you out of your misery, it will just be POAS! You can't even slightly know what a BFN means at that stage :p :) HUGS!


----------



## more babies

I've been feeling crampy pressure since yesterday.. so I'm guessing that's probably not a good sign. BBs and back are still sore though. AF is due either today or tomorrow. So far no signs of her yet. What does normal CM look like before you would find out about a BFP? Mine has been watery since I ovulated and today seems more like EWCM (sorry if this is TMI). I think I'm going to wait until friday to test unless AF shows up before then because I think at this point a BNF would be disappointing.


----------



## justmeinlove

morebabies - :dust:
:hugs:
totally totally sympathise, I think I have slumped into 'man it isn't is it' depression now. Partially cos I um, 'checked' and there was a faint amount of brown (tbh no more than would have caused the spotting of the earlier days) and partially because well, I find it Impossible to believe I would ever actually be pregnant (therefore of course the logical conclusion is I'm not)

**sigh** Never reached this stage before - which is insane because tbh so far according to the chart's best guess, I'm not late yet! Maybe this is just my first month of noticing... :|


----------



## more babies

Justme.. fingers crossed for you and sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## Impet Limpet

Ball locks! Af just arrived!

Tmi but it looks more like strawberry smoothie than blood lol!


----------



## justmeinlove

impetlimpet - HUGS! mmmmmm strawberry smoothie :D


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks for that image Limpet!! Lol. Sorry AF got you :( don't get disheartened tho as you wil get there! Everyone will! Im living proof of that. :hugs:


----------



## Impet Limpet

I'm not particulary disheartened in any way, it'll happen when it happens lol!!

Yeah sorry about the image (is it wrong i took a picture - that the scientist in me i'm afraid)

Normal lp for me is 12 whoever asked (takes ages for my phone to scrowl back) bit i normally brown spot for up to a week before, this month there was no spottig at all!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Heh I thought the image was funny :D


----------



## carlyjade86

Haha no. Wrong is taking a picture and txtin it to your OH. I've done that before now :rofl: 
Glad you're ok about it. I was a wreck after everytime until I 'stopped' tryin in Novemeber and manned up a bit lol


----------



## Impet Limpet

carlyjade86 said:


> Haha no. Wrong is taking a picture and txtin it to your OH. I've done that before now :rofl:

I've done it with opks, i draw the line at my Af, though a lad i work with once suggested i wasn't really off work with diaherroh and vomiting (cos i work in a hospital if you have it you have to stay off for 48hours after symptoms finish) so i text him a pic of proof..yes i'm very odd, taught him a lesson!


----------



## carlyjade86

I haven't of AF but I had a random glob of CM once that I did send to him lol. Couldn't even tell u why I did it now? I think ttc must make us all a little unhinged... Lol

Haha I bet that txt made his day! And put him off his lunch... :rofl:


----------



## Impet Limpet

We are all so bloody strange!!!


----------



## Impet Limpet

Definite temp drop today, i've classed yesterdays bleeding as spotting as so far nothing on the pad.

I can have a glass of wine tonight now!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Er. Temp increased but I have some blood so have put in tampon. Oh and had Vast AF style cramping overnight. No idea why but assuming have AF? Will update if tampon clean later  but why did temp go up? (yes yes will update chart once at work) ;-)


----------



## carlyjade86

I realised something.... I hate this wait as much for others as I do myself!? scrutinising everything... Doesn't sound like AF has acutally shown for either of u yet! Fx!!


----------



## Impet Limpet

Not quite but deffo will show up properly today for me so have marked it already on the chart (you can still see the older one if you scrowl down) There was plenty blood yesterday at about four pm when i urinated, then i did a spinning class (rather vigourous exercise!) but nothing until i had a bowel movemnt at about 10pm.

I'm having an u/s scan in about 10days wonder if they'll find anything that normally caused my 7dpo+ spotting.


----------



## carlyjade86

Glad the drs are being proactive with u! That's mega good. I'm sure there's nothing there tho... Our cycles are just sent to try us!! 
Oh yea I've looked now... Sorry she got ya...


----------



## plastikpony

Sorry about AF Impet, now for the wait to ovulate!! Doesn't it feel like we are ALWAYS waiting for SOMETHING!?

Well my temp is up today, so pretty sure I ov'd yesterday or day before. Had only a little ewcm last night but loads the day before. Didn't get around to BD last night. I'm sick and we had a friend over and DH had to work afterwards. Besides, I like bd'ing for the fun, not because I 'have to'. I try specially during those times, obviously, but not when I'm feeling crap. Used preseed this month so hopefully some spermies were sitting and waiting for that egg as soon as it popped out :)

Got quite a lot of wet and watery cm today. That's new. Look! I'm only like, 1dpo, and I'm already symptom spotting! Save me!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

:) *hugs plastik* Don't symptom spot, 1 dpo, nothing that would cause symptoms can possibly have happened yet! :)
BTW I updated my chart though lol I assume it's just a very confusing blip! :p


----------



## plastikpony

Thanks JuseMe!! I will not sypmtom spot, I will not symptom spot!! lol I was pretty good about not doing it last month, hopefully I can do it again. Also, it's my birthday tomorrow, and then on Sat we're flying to Cape Town for a lil holiday and only coming back on Wednesday. This should be nice and distracting!!

Your chart is confusing the hell out of me!!! I mean really! What does it think it's doing?!? :haha:


----------



## justmeinlove

plastik - tbh f*k knows! :p


----------



## flamingpanda

I'm not sure either but at least it's going in an upwards direction! Looking good again this morning. :)


----------



## plastikpony

How are you feeling Panda?? Any serious pg feelings yet?


----------



## flamingpanda

Nothing massive to be honest. I feel a bit sick but I haven't been sick ... yet (I'm dreading that). I find the hardest part so far is I get really warm overnight and I tend to wake up and want a glass of water about 4am. Other than that the only giveaway really is my BBs feel massive (and embarrassingly you can see my nipples though anything - sorry for TMI - so I'm having to wear a hoody at work so people don't notice!). They are really sore too. But all in all life is just carrying on as normal. Which is really frustrating. My partner is all "we just have to wait it out" but it's easy for him to say, he doesn't have something growing in him and his nipples can't be seen from 20 meters away! :D

Still can't decide whether to tell the parents. He says we can but only the parents so his sister doesn't find out. But I'm so confused with what I want. Also is it silly I'm a bit scared to tell my mum? I'm 27 and I've been with my partner for 4 years but it feels like such a big thing to tell. I'm worried she'll think we should have waited.

I've heard so many good things about preseed, so fingers crossed. Fertility friend would like us all to BD constantly throughout the fertile period but for most people it's just not possible and also as proved many time over not necessary. Could the watery CM be a left over from the preseed I wonder?


----------



## pinkribbon

flamingpanda said:


> Nothing massive to be honest. I feel a bit sick but I haven't been sick ... yet (I'm dreading that). I find the hardest part so far is I get really warm overnight and I tend to wake up and want a glass of water about 4am. Other than that the only giveaway really is my BBs feel massive (and embarrassingly you can see my nipples though anything - sorry for TMI - so I'm having to wear a hoody at work so people don't notice!). They are really sore too. But all in all life is just carrying on as normal. Which is really frustrating. My partner is all "we just have to wait it out" but it's easy for him to say, he doesn't have something growing in him and his nipples can't be seen from 20 meters away! :D
> 
> Still can't decide whether to tell the parents. He says we can but only the parents so his sister doesn't find out. But I'm so confused with what I want. Also is it silly I'm a bit scared to tell my mum? I'm 27 and I've been with my partner for 4 years but it feels like such a big thing to tell. I'm worried she'll think we should have waited.
> 
> I've heard so many good things about preseed, so fingers crossed. Fertility friend would like us all to BD constantly throughout the fertile period but for most people it's just not possible and also as proved many time over not necessary. Could the watery CM be a left over from the preseed I wonder?

I'd be scared to tell my parents even if I was 30 and married for like 10 years. :haha: I was only 19 when I was pregnant with DS and they love him to bits :)


----------



## justmeinlove

Well 'checked' and I'd guess it's AF kicking in today. So - well, poo :(
From now on I think ALL symptoms can be entirely discarded :( presumably temperature will go down tomorrow.
I shall go and sulk now :|


----------



## plastikpony

Sorry just me!! When AF got me last month (1 day late, second time that's happened to me) I sat on the loo in the hotel room and cried like a baby. You'd swear I'd lost a toe or something!! Its ok to feel upset and down, I find that acknowledging those feelings helps me get over it more quickly. If I deny that I feel terribly dissapointed it takes longer for me to bounce back! But I did bounce back, and you will too!! :hugs:


----------



## justmeinlove

Well my question I suppose is - is a 13 day luteal phase ok? (what FF seems to think I have)
*worried*


----------



## carlyjade86

pinkribbon said:


> I'd be scared to tell my parents even if I was 30 and married for like 10 years. :haha: I was only 19 when I was pregnant with DS and they love him to bits :)

I was 17 when i told my parents about my son. 17 yrs and 3 days to be precise! Found out the day before my 17th that I was pregnant... It was the most horrendous experience ever!! But he literally is their world now. But that didn't stop me cryin and shakin when I told them about number #2 on Saturday. Even tho they didn't shout at my 18yr old sister when she told them about my nephew, I was still scared to death... Can't keep secrets from them tho. Well my my mam... She knows everything about me. No exceptions.

Sorry AF come girls :( massive :hugs: get on the wine xx


----------



## carlyjade86

I only have a 12 - 13 day LP JustMe! so yes, it's fine x


----------



## plastikpony

They say you should only worry if your lp is shorter than 12 days. 12 days and over is perfectly fine!!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Impet Limpet said:


> Ball locks! Af just arrived!
> 
> Tmi but it looks more like strawberry smoothie than blood lol!

 :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Just me.. sorry to hear about the witch showing up.

Im due for her today.. I don't have any tests but im scared at this point to take one anyways.

Panda.. im also 27 and will hesitate to tell my mom and I already have 2. I was younger when I had them but even though I've been married now for years I still feel like she's judging me. Although like the other ladies my kids are her world.


----------



## more babies

I have also now tried to convince myself that if I buy a different brand of test it'll magically make me get a BFP. :wacko:


----------



## Impet Limpet

Seems like we are either preggers or on AF in this thread lol! I might invest in some preseed, i'm binning off the opks and temps this month i think and just taking it easy!!


----------



## justmeinlove

I'd rly like it if we all stick with this thread though, you're all lovely!! What do you think?


----------



## pinkribbon

carlyjade86 said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I'd be scared to tell my parents even if I was 30 and married for like 10 years. :haha: I was only 19 when I was pregnant with DS and they love him to bits :)
> 
> I was 17 when i told my parents about my son. 17 yrs and 3 days to be precise! Found out the day before my 17th that I was pregnant... It was the most horrendous experience ever!! But he literally is their world now. But that didn't stop me cryin and shakin when I told them about number #2 on Saturday. Even tho they didn't shout at my 18yr old sister when she told them about my nephew, I was still scared to death... Can't keep secrets from them tho. Well my my mam... She knows everything about me. No exceptions.
> 
> Sorry AF come girls :( massive :hugs: get on the wine xxClick to expand...

Aww :) I'm close to my mum too, she wasn't angry at me at all and we were ntnp when I fell pregnant, I just got overwhelmed at the idea of having to announce it! I dreaded telling my work too!


----------



## carlyjade86

I'm in :) - chillin out and not tryin is the way forward... But telling yourself and not meaning it doesn't work! I'm convinced the only reason I caught this cycle was becoz me n my OH were having such a rough patch and I nearly left him! We managed to talk thru it tho thankfully :/ lol.


----------



## more babies

So I gave in and POAS since AF hasn't shown up yet... BFN still...


----------



## carlyjade86

pinkribbon said:


> carlyjade86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I'd be scared to tell my parents even if I was 30 and married for like 10 years. :haha: I was only 19 when I was pregnant with DS and they love him to bits :)
> 
> I was 17 when i told my parents about my son. 17 yrs and 3 days to be precise! Found out the day before my 17th that I was pregnant... It was the most horrendous experience ever!! But he literally is their world now. But that didn't stop me cryin and shakin when I told them about number #2 on Saturday. Even tho they didn't shout at my 18yr old sister when she told them about my nephew, I was still scared to death... Can't keep secrets from them tho. Well my my mam... She knows everything about me. No exceptions.
> 
> Sorry AF come girls :( massive :hugs: get on the wine xxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww :) I'm close to my mum too, she wasn't angry at me at all and we were ntnp when I fell pregnant, I just got overwhelmed at the idea of having to announce it! I dreaded telling my work too!Click to expand...


My parents were furious! But they hated my boyfriend at the time. And still do. And they were right all along! He's a A-hole. Even my son doesn't really like him and only sees him to see his sister. My dad only started speaking to me again when I started showing @ 6mths. My mam came round quicker thanks to my nan convincing her it could be worse! I had a well payin job and at least I'm not on drugs. Gotta lotta love for my nana! Haha


----------



## more babies

I think im out :nope: ..just went to the bathroom and CM was tinted brownish.. I can't believe I really gave myself all these symptoms. I thought for sure my bbs hurting this bad was a sure sign. How depressing.


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw more babies. Sorry AF got u. It sucks but u'll get there... It just can take that bit longer than we hope! Just see it as a new cycle and a new chance to succeed. :hugs:


----------



## more babies

carlyjade86 said:


> Aw more babies. Sorry AF got u. It sucks but u'll get there... It just can take that bit longer than we hope! Just see it as a new cycle and a new chance to succeed. :hugs:

Thanks. I know. But now due dates are getting closer to christmas and now its like do we wait or just got for it, you know? My daughter birthday is dec. 7th and its tough with christmas and also if I were to conceive this next time around not only would it be the month before christmas but also so close to my daughters. BUT at the same time I don't want to put it off..


----------



## carlyjade86

I was aiming for a summer baby so I wouldn't have to find childcare over the summer lol, but now I'm having an October baby which I already have my dads bday on the 20th, my nephews on the 22nd, n this baby edd on the 25th!! But I think in reality it doesn't matter wat month... There's always 'something' happening on every month! Just keep at it... There's only a 20% chance each mth... U don't want to miss any opportunity of being in that 20%! :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Thanks again carlyjade.. I just told DH over the phone and he was sad which made me feel worse hearing him sad. Maybe it was for the best seeing as how we are traveling in the next week or so but we decided to keep trying so here's hoping for next month.


----------



## justmeinlove

**hugs** more babies. I totally empathise with you on all counts - don't feel silly, I really really had myself convinced too :|

On the good side from my pov, it seems the birth control pills are finally out of my system *yay!* This is the first 'normal' AF I have had since coming off Yasmin and so effectively the first proper one in a few years! Which I'm finding really reassuring as it was bothering me that maybe they'd started being less um, flowy, and maybe that was a bad sign. But no, all sorts of flowing at the moment :p

Also my temp dropped this morning - probably not terribly helpful, dropping the day after AF starts but there we are :p At least it going up the day before AF will be a good reality check if I am getting too excited :p

Also on the good side with a 25 day cycle (if that sticks), should we get BFP this time around it will only be 25 days after I was expecting anyway, lol! :p

Am giving evening primrose oil a go this month - had a pack sitting around anyway so why not!


----------



## pinkribbon

carlyjade86 said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carlyjade86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> I'd be scared to tell my parents even if I was 30 and married for like 10 years. :haha: I was only 19 when I was pregnant with DS and they love him to bits :)
> 
> I was 17 when i told my parents about my son. 17 yrs and 3 days to be precise! Found out the day before my 17th that I was pregnant... It was the most horrendous experience ever!! But he literally is their world now. But that didn't stop me cryin and shakin when I told them about number #2 on Saturday. Even tho they didn't shout at my 18yr old sister when she told them about my nephew, I was still scared to death... Can't keep secrets from them tho. Well my my mam... She knows everything about me. No exceptions.
> 
> Sorry AF come girls :( massive :hugs: get on the wine xxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww :) I'm close to my mum too, she wasn't angry at me at all and we were ntnp when I fell pregnant, I just got overwhelmed at the idea of having to announce it! I dreaded telling my work too!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My parents were furious! But they hated my boyfriend at the time. And still do. And they were right all along! He's a A-hole. Even my son doesn't really like him and only sees him to see his sister. My dad only started speaking to me again when I started showing @ 6mths. My mam came round quicker thanks to my nan convincing her it could be worse! I had a well payin job and at least I'm not on drugs. Gotta lotta love for my nana! HahaClick to expand...

I can imagine it being tough for parents to take at the same time, cause after all we are their babies! I hope I can bring my son up to treat women with respect, and hope that if he did impregnate someone he'd do the right thing. I'm glad they came round in the end :)


----------



## pinkribbon

more babies said:


> carlyjade86 said:
> 
> 
> Aw more babies. Sorry AF got u. It sucks but u'll get there... It just can take that bit longer than we hope! Just see it as a new cycle and a new chance to succeed. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks. I know. But now due dates are getting closer to christmas and now its like do we wait or just got for it, you know? My daughter birthday is dec. 7th and its tough with christmas and also if I were to conceive this next time around not only would it be the month before christmas but also so close to my daughters. BUT at the same time I don't want to put it off..Click to expand...

I am thinking this too, I think we're going to wait until it would be a january due date at least cause my DS birthday is september, so it would be all birthdays and Christmas at the end of the year.


----------



## MummyWant2be

more babies said:


> I think im out :nope: ..just went to the bathroom and CM was tinted brownish.. I can't believe I really gave myself all these symptoms. I thought for sure my bbs hurting this bad was a sure sign. How depressing.

Aww really sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

So quiet here, what's going on? I was away for the week but I'm back now!! 8 dpo and nothing special to report. Bbs started being sensitive yesterday or the day before, and that's pretty regular for me. I keep hoping for some weird and wonderful sign that I'm pg, or lack of symptoms as a sign. Know what I mean? I'm really hoping that everything can just feel regular and normal and maybe I'll still get my :bfp: . This is cycle 5 of trying, and if nothing comes of it then Im going in for a laparoscopy on 15 March to check all the bits and pieces out. 

What news from you ladies?


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey plastik!
I'm good thanks... Just super tired! Other than that I've got no complaints! And no morning sickness thus far! 

Aww I really hope this is ur cycle!! 5 cycles isn't that many mind... I did 14!! So don't panic as it will happen when u r not expecting it! Got all crossables crossed for u tho!! :hugs:


----------



## plastikpony

carlyjade86 said:


> Hey plastik!
> I'm good thanks... Just super tired! Other than that I've got no complaints! And no morning sickness thus far!
> 
> Aww I really hope this is ur cycle!! 5 cycles isn't that many mind... I did 14!! So don't panic as it will happen when u r not expecting it! Got all crossables crossed for u tho!! :hugs:

Thanks Caryljade! I know 5 cycles really isn't long, I'm just so impatient!! My friend announced she is pg like a month ago and they weren't even trying!!!! It would be so awesome to be pg together, never mind the fact that I'm actually terribly jealous of her while being very happy at the same time. An aweful combination of emotions. I think if she had been trying I'd feel a bit better about it (only a bit mind you!). My DH was so cute, he called and told me coz the boyfriend of my friend told him. And when I spoke to DH later and told him how I felt, he laughed and said that his first reaction (in his head) was "YOU *******!!". So at least it isn't just me :happydance:


----------



## flamingpanda

Hi Plastik! I think some people might be taking a break to avoid not having a baby over the Christmas period. I can understand that, the idea of going into labor on Christmas Eve does seem vaguely miserable!

I must comment and say your chart is looking good! If you're up again tomorrow wouldn't that be triphasic?

All is well here. I finally told my mum and dad the other day and they seem really excited. We tell my OH's parents on Saturday. Other than that just the usual symptoms here - light cramps, sore BBs. Feel sick every now and then but no sign of morning sickness yet. Oh and I feel quite bloated still. I seem to go from being massively hungry to not wanting to even look at food.


----------



## carlyjade86

Yea I know what u mean. I felt the same over the last yr with so many of my friends gettin pregnant! 

I've had such a crud day... My OH is just super selfish. He's had me cryin in work out of pure frustration! All he's concerned about is how he's being affects becoz in tired! And apparently I have no reason to be tired coz I'm not even big yet. I'm just lazy and poor him has to do things for himself, - like a big boy does! So I'm takin Elliot and going to stay with my mam and dad for a few days! Y should I force the energy to clean up HIS mess, if he hasn't got the respect to keep it clean! He seems to have mistaken me for the maid that we DONT have! I'm so drained and fed up :( I thought he might just keep his promise of 'looking after me' and helpin me a bit more... No such luck! :( :( :(


----------



## plastikpony

carlyjade86 said:


> Yea I know what u mean. I felt the same over the last yr with so many of my friends gettin pregnant!
> 
> I've had such a crud day... My OH is just super selfish. He's had me cryin in work out of pure frustration! All he's concerned about is how he's being affects becoz in tired! And apparently I have no reason to be tired coz I'm not even big yet. I'm just lazy and poor him has to do things for himself, - like a big boy does! So I'm takin Elliot and going to stay with my mam and dad for a few days! Y should I force the energy to clean up HIS mess, if he hasn't got the respect to keep it clean! He seems to have mistaken me for the maid that we DONT have! I'm so drained and fed up :( I thought he might just keep his promise of 'looking after me' and helpin me a bit more... No such luck! :( :( :(

Sorry CarylJade!! That really sucks!! Hope that a bit of time off will help you to chill out and him to come to his senses!!!


----------



## flamingpanda

Plastik, I may be mistaken but you're triphasic today!


----------



## plastikpony

flamingpanda said:


> Plastik, I may be mistaken but you're triphasic today!

Eeek!! I know! Trying really hard not to get all excited coz I'm pretty sure I had a triphasic looking chart in November and nothing came of it &#128530; 

Not giving up yet though!! Was really crampy and constipated yesterday eve. Or maybe I was crampy BECAUSE I was constipated. I just dunno. 

How u feeling Panda?


----------



## justmeinlove

Bureau! I've been waiting for this thread to come back  I'm still here, just not at an interesting stage yet! Fingers crossed plastik! I really hope you are


----------



## flamingpanda

Got everything crossed for you. :) Totally going to keep stalking your chart. :D

I'm ok, still feel pretty much the same really. I get random feelings like AF is due (cramping, twinges) but she never comes. No morning sickness yet, just the odd bout of nausea that seems to go after I eat.

I stick by what I said originally, my only real clue was that my BBs feel... different. A bit bigger and way more sensitive. Oddly when I told my mum the other day one of the things she said to me was "I always used to know because my BBs gave it away!"

We're telling Paul's parents today. Oh and I'm hoping to drag him into mothercare whilst we're out. We haven't looked at anything "baby" yet so we don't jinx anything but it would be interesting to see what we'll need.


----------



## pinkribbon

Hi everyone, sorry I've not been around lately. OH is being a cock and we're taking a break anyway supposedly. 



flamingpanda said:


> Got everything crossed for you. :) Totally going to keep stalking your chart. :D
> 
> I'm ok, still feel pretty much the same really. I get random feelings like AF is due (cramping, twinges) but she never comes. No morning sickness yet, just the odd bout of nausea that seems to go after I eat.
> 
> I stick by what I said originally, my only real clue was that my BBs feel... different. A bit bigger and way more sensitive. Oddly when I told my mum the other day one of the things she said to me was "I always used to know because my BBs gave it away!"
> 
> We're telling Paul's parents today. Oh and I'm hoping to drag him into mothercare whilst we're out. We haven't looked at anything "baby" yet so we don't jinx anything but it would be interesting to see what we'll need.

Mothercare do a baby plan where you can add to/take away from the list of products you need and pay it off in installements/lump sum if that's any help. Tbh though mothercare is stupidly expensive, if you can shop around you'll save a lot, kiddicare is especially good. :)


----------



## plastikpony

Panda, how did it go with telling Paul's parents?

Well, my thermometer is officially screwy. I get 3 different temps if I take it 3 times in a row. Battery must be stuffed. It was a crappy cheapy anyway, so if AF shows up this month I'm going to order a propper BBT one online. Maybe I should just order it anyway, not feeling positive at all about this month for some reason. It's such an emotional rollercoaster!! I'm going to test on Fri or Sat if AF doesn't show up on Thurs. 

Tested yesterday like an idiot. At 10 dpo. With a digi. I mean really, how ******* am I?? So angry at myself for caving and doing something so idiotic. I mean, no suprise it was a :bfn:, but that didn't stop me from getting all depressed about it. *sigh*

Apologies for the pity party ladies.


----------



## flamingpanda

I would say get a proper thermometer. Is it a .1 your have or .01? When I switched to .01 I got much better readings. Don't feel bad about the tests, like you say - at 10dpo they most likely wouldn't show anything anyway.

Telling Paul's parents was fine - they were super excited - but we've had an awful weekend. As we were getting ready to leave his parents house I just nipped to the toilet as it's a long drive back and it took me by surprise but I was bleeding, there was a bright red stain on the paper. :( So we went to the nearest hospital and they took blood/urine and told me to come back for a scan on Tuesday. There was no more blood at the hospital, but I had some brown mucus when I finally got home.

I've actually got a doctors appointment at 11am this morning too because I've been crazy thirsty since I found out. I'm waking up at 2am with a dry throat, downing a pint of water and waking up feeling the same 2 hours later. :(

So not good. I've lost a lot of my faith in this now.


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw plastik we have all been there! I used to test from 8 dpo as I thought seein all those bfn would soften the blow for web AF came... It didn't work! Lol. TTC turns us all a little unhinged. Order it anyways - u might have 'sods law' on ur side! Myself, I went to pick up BCPs and sods law kicked in... Lol. U'll get there. It will happen! May even already happened! Everything crossed :hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

Panda. Has the blood Loss stopped? Really prayin everything is fine! In fact, I have every confidence it is!


----------



## flamingpanda

I've had no more since that night, just the red at his parents house and brown when we got home. Sadly I do still have the cramps though. :(

Just wish it was tomorrow so we can get some answers, the waiting it awful.


----------



## carlyjade86

I get cramps too. It's just everything moving around in there I'm sure... My back aches, my hips ache and I get a sharp intermittent pain every now and again... I am sure everything will be fine tomoro and then u can relax a bit :hugs:


----------



## justmeinlove

Panda - huge hugs! I hope everything is fine, I know I have read about pregnant women in the first month or two still getting bits of blood on and off and also cramping, so it could easily be Really normal.

Plastik - HUGS! See, crazy tests! Totally understand the urge though :) I agree with Carly, order a thermometer anyway! Sod's law can be awesome sometimes! :p And fingers TOTALLY crossed :)

:dust:

For me, I think I'm heading towards ovulation day! Lol! Hilariously (I find it really interesting) my temperature PATTERN has been identical this time round to last time round - just slightly higher. According to that, it should be happening in the next day or two. We :sex: twice in the last two days, so fingers crossed and all that :p I'm really interested to see if the post-O pattern is identical as well!

HUGS to everyone!!


----------



## plastikpony

You ladies are all so sweet! I feel much better already and am in the process of ordering my new BBT thermometer as we speak!! Actually quite excited about it. Chose the cheap postage option which means that I'll have it in 4-5 working days :D Now if only my online banking would kick in so that I can pay for it!!! :haha:

WOOHOO, JustMe!! Hope your are having fun trying to catch that egg!

Panda, I'm holding thumbs for you!!! Sure that everything will be just fine. Please please please keep us updated!!


----------



## plastikpony

YAY!! Ordered and paid for, now just the wait. Only good things now, if I don't get my :bfp:, I get to play with my new thermometer next cycle!! OR I do get my :bfp: and I don't need the new thermometer!

Feeling happy already :D


----------



## carlyjade86

Justmeinlove, there's funny! I wonder if it will? Only this time keep going up and up obviously!! ;) 

Happy new thermometer day plastik!! Lol. 

I've been lookin at the inside the womb pictures on webMD and have decided I am secretly (sans u guys) goin to call my bean Littlefoot, seeing as he/she looks like a mini dinosaur! I wasn't goin to name it coz I think it's weird, but I guess I have turned weird too!


----------



## justmeinlove

It's a bit odd, 'knowing' that ovulation is just round the corner - I kind of feel a bit like a sperm bank at the moment! :wacko: Definitely not something to think about too much! :p
That said, I am feeling very relaxed about the whole thing at the moment and REALLY hope that will be the case still in about 10 days time (how I hate the 2WW brain...)

HUGS to all! :)


----------



## more babies

DH and I have decided to try again this month even though we would rather have a spring/summer baby. Neither one of us really wants to wait that long to try. I should be ovulating this weekend while we are on vacation. If it doesnt work this time around I think ill start trying the whole temp thing. After being more disappointed then I thought I would be by the negative last month, im not going to test until the day or day after AF is due this time.

Question for you ladies if anyone knows anything about this... ill be going to the doctors in a little while because I don't think I've fully gotten over the pneumonia I had 2 months back. What im wondering about is if they put me on antibiotics again does that mess with ovulation? I know I've read before that people on birth control need to be careful because it can make the birth control not work and they can get pregnant so I would think it wouldn't affect it..but then I did a little googling and read it can be bad for it so im a little concerned now. Ill only be seeing a nurse tonight because my doctor was booked up. Ill ask her about it anyways but I wanted to see if anyone knew anything about this.

Panda - I just wanted to say I know someone who spotted for the first couple months of her pregnancy and everything turned out just fine! Ill keep my fingers crossed everything is ok with you too because it can definitely be normal!


----------



## plastikpony

CarylJade, I love the idea of a name!! When my good friend was pg we called her bump 'Buddy' for ages!! Even for a month or two after he was born :baby:

JustMe, :haha: :haha: A sperm bank!!! I totally get where you are coming from! Hope all that bd'ing is going well!!! :blush:

Panda, how are you? Any more bleeding? Let us know as soon as you have been to the doctor, ok?

AFM, I am SO sure that I'm going to be getting use out of that new thermometer!! I feel like I'm going to come on any minute, even though :AF: is only due on Thursday. I suspect I may have ovulated a day earlier than FF suggests, so that would make the :witch: due tomorrow, maybe that's why I'm so sure. This morning I took my temp 3 times. First time was 36.4, not good!! Second time 36.6 and third time 37.1!!! So there is definately something up with my thermometer (SO glad I ordered the new one) but now I'm convinced that this isn't the month due to those first two low temps. 

Last night before I went to bed I got this cramp in my right butt cheek and upper thigh! I thought maybe I pulled a muscle while swimming at gym (haven't swum in ages) but this morning its gone, so it can't be that! Found some threads saying it can be a symptom. But then I've had 'the runs' yesterday and today, which ALWAYS happens before AF and I've been having bubbles in my lower tummy and slight cramping. I've never had cramping a few days before AF but I guess there's always a first.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that a little part of me is still clining to a thread of hope, while the rest of me is just down and depressed and telling me that it's just not my month and I must get over it.

On the bright side, if the :witch: does show up, I have my LAP on 15 March which means I get 3 days off work and get to stay in bed. What could possibly be better than that? I don't want that though, I want a baby. :cry:


----------



## justmeinlove

BD - none last night as hb has the plague and I think I am getting it too (wah!)
Plastik - big hugs! The end of the 2ww is enough to drive anyone crazy and you're being awesome!! Can we talk about something not baby related to take your mind off it? And when's AF due?

morebabies, welcome back! :) Just wanted to say I TOTALLY empathise re wanting a spring baby but not wanting to wait that long...!

Temp. went up today (as per the pattern...!) from 93.54 to 97.7 - so am guessing I am officially 1dpo. Plastik, you'll be happy to know I am updating fertilityfriend for you so you can stalk should you be inclined :p :)


----------



## plastikpony

YAY YAY YAY!!! Happy ovulation day (for yesterday) :happydance:

I'm due on Thursday according to FF, and Wednesday according to me. I'm convinced I ov'd a day earlier than FF thinks, plus with my thermometer all screwy I think my body is more reliable than FF.

I most definately AM inclined to stalk and have been stalking and will continue to stalk :haha:

My bbs are sore :holly: and my right nipple keeps itching spontaneously. Trying very hard not to scratch it in my open plan office...


----------



## justmeinlove

lol! :)
Incidentally how on earth do you get fertilityfriend to 'detect ovulation'? I don't especially care what a stupid computer programme says, but with my temp. spike I'd assume it's happened - so what on earth does the stupid thing need in order to acknowledge it? **confused**


----------



## plastikpony

FF will wait for 3 days of raised temps before it puts in your crosshairs. It's kinda frustrating, but on the bright side, when it DOES put those red lines in it means you are 3dpo :D

looking at your chart I would say you've ov'd yesterday, but you have to wait for three high temps in a row (sustained thermal shift) before Ov is confirmed :D


----------



## carlyjade86

Ye u need 3 temps to ensure it wasnt just a 'fluke' temp. But if you r familiar with ur cycle you know if it's a fluke or not! Happy 1dpo!! Let the madness begin... Hehe


----------



## justmeinlove

argh, freaking madness.
Thanks for the replies though everyone! :D


----------



## flamingpanda

I'm back. I had no more bleeding after the brown CM on Saturday. Everything is fine and we even saw a tiny little flicker which is apparently the baby's heartbeat. I had to have an internal scan as nothing much could be seen with the normal ultrasound, but there it was, like a little light going on and off. We were so relieved. She says she thinks it's younger than 6 weeks too. I know my Ov date doesn't match with what it says on my tickers but even so it should still be 6 weeks at least.

Also you should have seen Paul's face when she showed us the device for the internal exam. I know it took great effort for him not to laugh at that. :)


----------



## carlyjade86

:happydance:


----------



## plastikpony

Oh yay Panda!!! That is just fantastic news!! Congrats on the little one's heartbeat, that must be so amazing to see.

I'm feeling much better at the moment, not like AF is going to show any second. Still don't think this is our month but slowly coming to terms with it. Off to ride a horse now, chat to you ladies tomorrow!!


----------



## flamingpanda

Thanks, it was amazing. I think it was Paul's first real acceptance of there being something inside me. Seeing is believing and all of that. The best news is the sun is shining and we both have the rest of the day off so I can finally get some rest after tossing and turning all last night.

I'm not counting you out yet plastik, I see you're temp was up again. ;)


----------



## more babies

That's great news Panda!


----------



## plastikpony

Witch got me yesterday evening. I tried so hard not to show DH how devastated I was. I don't want him to feel too much pressure because of his crazy wife. I was doing well too, held off for about 2 hours before I just burst into tears. He just held me and told me that I'm not doing this alone. That we're in this together and we can share the heartache. I love him!!

Guess I won't be trying this month coz I've got my LAP scheduled for 15 March, right before I'd be ovulating. Also I heard no sexy time for like a week afterward, so there goes March. Only good thing is I'm going to have a 5-day weekend, which can only be a good thing. And maybe not constantly waiting for something (fertile period, ov, tww, AF) will help me chill out a bit. I think I'm going to keep temping though, coz I'm getting my new BBT thermometer early next week. YAY!!


----------



## justmeinlove

:hugs: Plastik. Let me try to help and list good things instead:

- You get to try your new thermometer! :D
- Christmas babies are a pesky timing so it's good to avoid it I suspect (I think for my next cycle I am going to be worried about that so not trying Terribly hard...!)
- the laproscopy (that's what you mean by lap I'm guessing?) may either shake things up or discover an easy solution that will mean in a couple of months from now, you'll be proper good and knocked up, and bemoaning being so tired / etc ;)

And I think you're right, having some time off from fretting might be good. I think I might be lucky in that I do get caught up in the last week of the 2WW and get sad when I know AF is coming, but about a day later I'm ok, and just enjoying hugging my lovely husband. Could I recommend that - yours does sound very nice :)

Anyway Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig :hugs: We are the house of plague here at the moment, so I'm more interested in us both feeling better than anything else right now :p I shall update my temp for today though! It's crazy, maybe it's spring but everything is definitely much higher than last cycle! :o Maybe it's my body back to normal after stupid BCP!


----------



## justmeinlove

Hurrah, FF has finally acknowledged that I am 3dpo :p And a slight and confusing break in the pattern of temps - weird! I guess if it doesn't go up tomorrow I shall just give up on the concept of a pattern... :p

Still full of cold, so am sitting here drinking lemsip and feeling pitiful, rather than pondering 3dpo - lol I think even if I was inclined to symptom spot, it would be failing massively due to the sicky-ill symptoms overriding them :p

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## justmeinlove

**looks around** Hmm is it just me now? :| 4dpo! And I think I've pinpointed part of what makes people crazy. I feel a sense of achievement for reaching 4dpo! And am very aware of how silly that is because only at 14dpo without AF should there be ANY vague sense of 'ooh new stuff, eee!'. Lol!
Still only have cold symptoms :p and don't care too much right now :p Blargh. And my 'ooh my chart is following a pattern' theory has been destroyed I think... :p


----------



## carlyjade86

Haha justme! Patterns not being followed is a good thing as last mths pattern didn't provide the correct result! Symptom spotting was created by the devil, of that I am sure! Don't do it!!!! Fingers crossed u nailed it this mth :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Using my CBFM this month! AF due around 30.03, however, not allowing myself to test until 03.04, if AF is late of course... as that is the anniversary of when we first dated x

:dust: and happy :sex: to everyone!


----------



## iow_bird

hi Ladies! Can I join you?

I've been banned from Testing early too, last time we TTC I spent a fortune on HPTs so I'm not allowed to buy any until the day after AF is due this time!
I'm TTC #2 and this is our first month trying. Af is due the 16th March, so will be testing on the 17th if no AF :)

:dust: to you all.


----------



## babyonthemind

Hi! I want to join this thread! 
I really don't want to test until AF is late. I hate getting disappointed and then thinking there's still a chance, then getting AF and then getting disappointed again! I rather wait with hope, have a decent mood and only get disappointed once and definitively. 

This weekend we have a couple of social events and friends will be suspicious if I don't have a glass of wine or something so my resolve is weakening! Hence, the need for some encouragement to NOT give in!


----------



## more babies

Im pretty sure I ovulated yesterday so hopefully this month will be our month even though this is only our second month trying. This time im going to give it my all to not test early. I think ill be able to hold out after how disappointing it ended up being last month. Im also going to try not to symptom spot. Luckily im on vacation and today will really be my only down day so at least the first week ill be busy. AF is due on the 25th so we shall see then!


----------



## MamaMartin2be

flamingpanda said:


> Oh that's 3 of us! Glad to have you onboard tryingforno2. Hopefully one of us might get our BFP!

I'm glad I read this thread!!! AF is due the 17th for me, too... and I am one that also OBSESSES and tests early. I'm having so many symptoms, I went to the doc yesterday and gt my blood drawn.. it was neg :( but I think its just too soon?? (See what I just did??) If you take too early, you always second guess it! This is only my second cycle charting and tracking... and If I am in fact not prego this time, I will NOT test sooner than AF anymore. Its just not worth the emotional stress. 

Anyone having symptoms due around the 17th???


----------



## babyonthemind

I'm due the 12th. The only symptom I would say isn't due to the usual progesterone is this _possible_ spotting I had on 8dpo. I don't even know if it was spotting. I wiped and had some creamy CM with a hint of pink in it. I don't know if that can really be considered spotting and at this point I think I was so desperate to have a pregnancy sign I feel like I may have imagined it! I wish I had taken a picture. God, that would be weird! 
Image someone seeing that on my phone? The reaction and the ensuing questions: "Uh, why do you have a picture of some goopy toilet paper on your phone?" :rofl:


----------



## justmeinlove

Ooh more people! Hello! Welcome to not testing, yay!!! Which is I just say imo the best plan :-D 
5dpo today for me, still got a vile cold which remains a bit of a blessing cos can't be bothered to symptom spot!


----------



## justmeinlove

Babyonthemind, don't test! Even if it came up bfn you're still be "ooh but maybe it's wrong"  and you're be down by £ (cost of a test) ;-)


----------



## carlyjade86

Welcome newbies! I put off testing til AF was 3 days late! I had no symptoms at all becoz I wasn't tracking my cycle and didn't for a second expect to catch on a mth I hardly spoke to my OH! Lol. Just goes to show it happens when u least expect it! Welcome to the madness girls and good luck to u all! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## sue_88

Im not testing this month either. Currently around 9DPO......I think. Although I didnt even use OPKs this month, I did slightly pay attention to CM but even then just BD when we fancied it.

Not testing until 16th/17th.....AF due to arrive on 15th. Ive got two tests in the house and i will NOT waste them by testing early even though they stare at me every day from the bathroom!!! Lol


----------



## carlyjane

im also waiting it out :) im very irregular so i have no clear date for af to arrive so just waiting for a month lol i will not test until tuesday...i will not test until tuesday.......:)


----------



## babyonthemind

13dpo. Still not testing!!! All my symptoms are gone this morning :(


----------



## justmeinlove

*grumble grumble* I'm not claiming any of the below are symptoms but I am feeling rubbish and deeply moody due to cold, so am going to whine anyway :p

- tiny bit of yellowy?! CM yesterday. 1-ew, and 2-wtf?!
- stomach area today feels like I've pulled something. I may well have done with all the coughing. Bah.
- moody as f*k. To be fair, I am ill and it sucks :p

AND I am also moody as I now have 3 days holiday as it's our wedding anniversary on Tuesday (eeeeee!) and I left my mobile phone charger at my stupid work. Grrrrr. Also we're ill and did I mention it's our first wedding anniversary on Tuesday!

Still. On good side - eeeee anniversary! :D Hubbie so lovely and wonderful, love him so much :D

Could really do without the stomach ow's though...


----------



## sue_88

9 DPO - sore boobs & pink CM ! Arrhhhhh...I need to test!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

No you don't. Random symptoms don't make a reliable result any more likely, it will just cost money and if it comes up bfn you won't believe it.. Wait until af is late :) hugs!


----------



## iow_bird

OOh I like this thread. I want to test, but know it's much much better to wait! 

I have the whole funny pulling in my lower abdo, boobs are sore, but then my wee girly was up every hour last night wanting to feed! Exhausted today! Every symptom I spot I'm making excuses for and those little whispers of "ooh maybe I am preggy" are being banished!!! On the whole I'm quite proud of myself for not testing! yay!! If Af doesn't arrive on Friday I will be down the chemist first thing Sat!!!


----------



## sue_88

10 DPO - still havent tested!! Usually ive done about 6 by now!!

First thing I did this morning was go for a wee & get rid off that FMU !! Lol.....i refuse to test with anything other than FMU so at least that is another day done! :p


----------



## carlyjane

i think its all ver for me :( got some bleeding it diesnt look like its af its dark brown and enough of it to fill a medium sized padim feeling sad at this moment as wekk as confuzzled :(


----------



## justmeinlove

Hugs carlyjane! Sorry to hear it. Have you thought about temping?

Ridiculously for a month where I really am trying not to symptom spot, I have gone from pulled muscle in tummy feeling today to sore breasts today. Ow!


----------



## justmeinlove

Sore tummy Yesterday, sore breasts today! Tummy is still a bit crampy feeling but it could be the Chinese we ate yesterday ;-)


----------



## sue_88

Im trying not to symptom spot too, but I am failing miserabley!

Lots of CM today, tinged brown .... I really hope this is a sign of IB and not AF.

Still haven't tested and I am dying to!!


----------



## onebumpplease

justmeinlove, I'm the same, 6dpo and have sore breasts. Yesterday had lots of cramping. hmmmmm its a symptom, whether it's of progesterone or pregnancy, who knows? 

sue_88 sounds good, I hope you get your BFP.


----------



## sue_88

onebumpplease said:


> justmeinlove, I'm the same, 6dpo and have sore breasts. Yesterday had lots of cramping. hmmmmm its a symptom, whether it's of progesterone or pregnancy, who knows?
> 
> sue_88 sounds good, I hope you get your BFP.

Gorgeous bunny!! xx


----------



## onebumpplease

Likewise :D



sue_88 said:


> Gorgeous bunny!! xx


----------



## carlyjane

she is a right biatch :( but never mind there is always next month :0


----------



## Impet Limpet

I'm 3dpo today, even though I rpomised to bin off temping this month I didn't, after a few days of neg opks I stopped using those. I have used preseed this month, it screwed up my CM obs though as everytime I checked it looked like EWCM lol!

I had the ultrasound scan last Monday to see if they could find a cause for my 7dpo until AF spotting...nothing to cause concern was found. The songrapher did have trouble finding my left ovary so I had to have a transvaginal scan too which showed it was tucked away behind my uterus so everything appears present and correct. 

I go to my doctors on 12th April for my official results but the sonographer was nice enough to put me out of my misery on the day (thank goodness I couldn't have gone a month waiting to hear results...!)

April 12th is a long time to find out the next step, hopefully by then I'll be pregnant anyway!

I think from tomorrow I will stop temping, I don't tend to symptom spot or record any symptoms anyway.


----------



## justmeinlove

sue_88 - that made me laugh, and what a cool idea! :D
iow_girl - me too! so far I have had a feeling of a pulled stomach muscle, mild af like cramping and sore breasts, and omg I am explaining away ALL of them (although apparently a tiny inside voice is going 'ooh I am pregnant, yay!' (oh dear...)

My whine for today (SO annoying!) is that I woke up around 5.15am feeling sick, tried to stay in bed but gave up, went to the loo, came back to bed, got to sleep eventually and so temped around 7.15am? after less than 2 hours sleep.
Consequently temp. had dropped and when I tried again after another 50 minutes sleep, it had dropped even more! So I am ignoring today's temp. Which is poo cos I like my early morning temperature :) We even bet on it going up, down or staying the same, the night before! ;) For my money, I think it stayed the same ;)


----------



## justmeinlove

ooh I was reading the page before this one apparently in my responses!
Anyway, my whine stands :D


----------



## babyonthemind

Updating: I've made it to 15dpo! AF due tomorrow or after ...


----------



## pinkribbon

You can make that 4 bfps flaming panda, I'm officially your bump buddy. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1051[2].jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## tinkerbellsie

pinkribbon said:


> You can make that 4 bfps flaming panda, I'm officially your bump buddy. :happydance:

Aaaaaahhh congrats!! :D


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I am only on CD11 atm... and haven't O'd but I am already wondering if I can manage to not test! :haha:


----------



## pinkribbon

tinkerbellsie said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> You can make that 4 bfps flaming panda, I'm officially your bump buddy. :happydance:
> 
> Aaaaaahhh congrats!! :DClick to expand...

I did cheat (see thread title) but I was having twitching in my side and got curious lol.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Only 2 days before you were due though, so not too bad :haha:


----------



## onebumpplease

Aaaaaaaaahhhhhh CONGRATULATIONS Pink Ribbon.

How many dpo are you? 

So delighted H&H 9months.


----------



## pinkribbon

onebumpplease said:


> Aaaaaaaaahhhhhh CONGRATULATIONS Pink Ribbon.
> 
> How many dpo are you?
> 
> So delighted H&H 9months.

Thanks everyone! I'll keep checking back though I want to see how everyone else gets on :flower: 

No idea how many DPO cause I didn't temp/OPKs but we only DTD 2x, only once around O (I had wet cm) which was 24th feb so I'm guessing the magic happened then :haha:


----------



## onebumpplease

so excellent. Enjoy! :flower:


----------



## pinkribbon

onebumpplease said:


> so excellent. Enjoy! :flower:

Thanks girls I appreciate it :)


----------



## onebumpplease

I am only 7dpo and desperate to test. How ridiculous as it will def. be negative today so why would I want to do that to myself?

I won't test, but know I do want to ;)


----------



## Tassiegal

Congrats *PinkRibbon*!! Here's hoping for a wonderfully smooth happy and healthy 9 months for you!! 

*onebumpplease* - I am only 6DPO and i wanna test too - but it is way too early...Hang in there - *Babydust* to you!!


AFM - not much going on here - twinges in left side down low last night - but now my whole stomach is aching on and off. So bloated its actually uncomfortable, my boobs are a bit tender but not too bad. Had heartburn/indigestion on and off for the last three days... Had enough already - I dont wanna wait another week (or more) to find out!!

*babydust* to everyone!

EDIT -Wow - i posted most certainly in the wrong thread!! Stupid me... Anyway - I guess i should introduce myself - I am due for AF on the 22nd - TTC#5.... LOL!! First cycle trying so i am not particularly hopeful... Sorry for barging in!! Serves me right for not checking the thread title!! LOL!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Grrr temp drop today, 8dpo. I know that could be good but has made me feel meh.


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies, we have just started NTNP #2.
With my DD I didn't test until a week after my AF was due as I didn't want to put myself through potentially false BFN's. 
It was hard waiting that long and tbh I had had an implantation bleed and a number of other symptoms by the time I tested so I was just confirming my suspicions really.
I don't know if I'll wait a full week over this time but definitely don't plan to test until at least a day after my due date.
Will be good to share with you ladies :) x


----------



## justmeinlove

Hi starlight, welcome to the thread!


----------



## starlight2801

justmeinlove said:


> Hi starlight, welcome to the thread!

Thanks,

I'm excited to be here :happydance:


----------



## kraftykoala

I too am determined not to get all POAS obsessed this time round!

I'm Gemma, I'm 33 and have two boys aged 8 & 6 and I've finally managed to convince DH another might be ok ;)

Not charting this month but have ordered a BBT thermometer for next month (hows that for negative thinking!). Have been using a CBFM as I was convinced I wasn't ovulating. The monitor gave me my two peak days at CD14 and CD15 but I have no idea what that means in terms of ovulation so no idea how many DPO that makes me (currently on CD17). My periods can be a bit irregular these days, they used to be 26 days like clockwork and my last cycle was back to that.

Anyway, I'm determined to not test for at least another 10 days providing the witch doesn't get me by then!


----------



## iow_bird

Congratulations pinkribbon!!!!

Justmeinlove: I know exactly what you mean about that naughty little voice in your head, I have myself 100% convinced I'm not preggy, then that wee voice whispers....but maybe!!! Urgh!

It's 5 to midnight here in New Zealand, and my naughty little girl is up watching in the night garden! She is NEVER awake like this, I have no idea what to do with her, Hubby is trying to sleep as he has work in the morning, and she's in our room at the moment at night as my Mum is here from the UK and has her room. She keeps pointing at my boob saying she wants a feed, but I've fed her so much tonight it's making me sore!! So I've pulled out the emergency DVD! 

My boobs felt very odd when I took my bra off tonight, kinda heavy and it was familiar feeling, so thought "when did I feel like that before" yup, when I was UTD with Matilda, but I'm still convinced I'm out this month. Not enough DTD with the LO in our room, it's been the lounge and a doorstop for us this month!! hehe


----------



## New2Bumps

I don't test until I'm a day late at least! I really want to test early but I know I wouldn't trust it either way!


----------



## New2Bumps

starlight2801 said:


> Hi ladies, we have just started NTNP #2.
> With my DD I didn't test until a week after my AF was due as I didn't want to put myself through potentially false BFN's.
> It was hard waiting that long and tbh I had had an implantation bleed and a number of other symptoms by the time I tested so I was just confirming my suspicions really.
> I don't know if I'll wait a full week over this time but definitely don't plan to test until at least a day after my due date.
> Will be good to share with you ladies :) x

Helllooo!
we're in the same boat! ttc number 2 and we're in first cycle. I'm 8/9dpo due 19th-20th. Testing from 21st - as long as I can wait after I'm due! :thumbup:


----------



## babyonthemind

Congratulations PinkRibbon!

I'm 16dpo today, and AF is due today! If she doesn't show today, I might test tomorrow. My temps have been staying way up there, so I'm really hopeful!!!


----------



## starlight2801

New2Bumps said:


> starlight2801 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, we have just started NTNP #2.
> With my DD I didn't test until a week after my AF was due as I didn't want to put myself through potentially false BFN's.
> It was hard waiting that long and tbh I had had an implantation bleed and a number of other symptoms by the time I tested so I was just confirming my suspicions really.
> I don't know if I'll wait a full week over this time but definitely don't plan to test until at least a day after my due date.
> Will be good to share with you ladies :) x
> 
> Helllooo!
> we're in the same boat! ttc number 2 and we're in first cycle. I'm 8/9dpo due 19th-20th. Testing from 21st - as long as I can wait after I'm due! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hi New2Bumps

No way, my AF is due on 20th too! We really are in the same boat :)

Do you have any symptoms? Or perhaps we shouldn't go there, lol x


----------



## justmeinlove

Good luck babyonthemind!!!
My AF is due on the 19th so fingers crossed. Though temps rly need to be going back up if I am!!!


----------



## babyonthemind

justmeinlove said:


> Good luck babyonthemind!!!
> My AF is due on the 19th so fingers crossed. Though temps rly need to be going back up if I am!!!

Just looked at your chart. They could still go back up, you're only 8dpo! Good luck!


----------



## justmeinlove

Your chart looks awesome! Good luck!


----------



## justmeinlove

Bah :-( temp the same again this morning. Feeling genuinely very pessimistic, and I thought I had such good symptoms too! Really early mild cramping, sore breasts. Oh well :-( I shall settle in and expect AF on Sunday.
On the good side, our wedding anniversary yesterday was Awesome! :-D


----------



## Impet Limpet

God knows when I o'd! FF took my solid crosshairs (o was on cd15) away today and put me o at CD8 instead! I've never known FF go back in time?! There is NO WAY I O on cd8, its more likely i haven't O'd yet


----------



## plastikpony

JustMe, so glad you had an awesome wedding anniversary!!! And I woudn't stress about your temp! You still well above your cover line and it's too early for your temp to be indicating AF. Your luteal phase is usally 13 days isn't it?

Well my laparoscopy is tomorrow!! EEEK!!! I'm actually SO nervous for it! What if there is something wrong? Honestly, I'm driving myself crazy!!


----------



## Impet Limpet

Congrats pink ribbon!! Oooh so happy!!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Oh my - it's been a while since I've checked on here...really great news...Congrats pinkRibbon - sticky vibes:happydance:

please do send some baby dust our way :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## justmeinlove

Omg, plastik, you're back!!! Yay!!! Missed you!!!!
Totally good luck with the lap, I hope it goes well! And thanks for comment re temps, as honesty I don't know! It's Nothing like last month for sure!!!


----------



## flamingpanda

Yay!! Congrats Pinkribbon! Sorry for not seeing sooner, had a poorly pup this week so not had much chance to log on. I shall update the thread title pronto! :)

Any idea what your due date is yet?


----------



## babyonthemind

justmeinlove: Sorry your temps not rising! I don't think it means much at this point through, it's still early. 
I'm 17dpo now, and I still haven't tested! I'm thinking I might wait till 18dpo, but even then ... I'm scared nature is playing an evil trick on me!


----------



## Impet Limpet

babyonthemind, lets hope its not an evil trick!

I don't know how many day dpo I am, I'm certain I'm not as many as my FF chart (said) I am (It thought I was 12dpo, with O on CD8). 
I had an earlier discounted temp (CD5) as I clicked "fever" but I only had a sore throat and it wasn't "that" high, so I have put it back and cross hairs have disappeared completely now. I'll just keep BDing! My head tells me CD15 is most likely so far.

on a random note my colleague had a dream I became pregnant last night! 
I had a dream too - that my colleagues were telling me I'd have to do more work as four people are pregnant (which is true) so in a strop I announced i was 8weeks gone (as a lie) then went to the loo and tested and it was positive. :haha:

then I woke up and I'm still not pregnant, but my colleague reckons she's psychic if I get a positive in the next two weeks!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Ggrrr I hate symptoms. I really do, they don't help.
Tummy still achy (for 4 days now!), breasts still sore if I push at them, and then earlier the coffee tasted like dettol! I'm guessing it was just the espresso but still!!! Oh and I drooled earlier when chewing on an apple (possibly my fault!)
But I bet after All this I'll not be and the symptoms will just be a big pile of suck!


----------



## sue_88

No testing for me. Witch arrived one day early. Gutted :( so much for all the symptoms, and heck knows what my body was doing spotting for 4 days when that hasn't been the norm for 10 years!!! grrrr


----------



## onebumpplease

Sue_88 I'm sorry. TTC can feel so cruel when we are denied a BFP, especially when our body throws us symptoms to get our hopes up.


----------



## justmeinlove

Well I've been to the gym and that all feels good - even though I did go very slowly as I am still goo'd up from the cold.
I think my tummy is still achy.
Oh well - a good round of One born every minute (UK programme about women giving birth) should be enough to put me off! :p


----------



## kraftykoala

I physically dragged myself away from the FRER tests in Boots today, I'm like 3DPO, I refuse to have anything in the house to pee on! 

I've been really crampy in my right side since I ovulated, very annoying.

Have put One Born Every Minute on to torture myself. I am desperate for a natural birth, DS#1 was an emergency section and DS#2 was an elective that went a bit wrong (we're both fine though!), I feel a bit like I've missed out on something.


----------



## justmeinlove

KraftyKoala, are you torturing yourself in a different way from me? I watch it in the hope I won't be horrified and grossed out - I think it's like making men watch other men get kicked in the balls - I can't help but wince!


----------



## kraftykoala

justmeinlove said:


> KraftyKoala, are you torturing yourself in a different way from me? I watch it in the hope I won't be horrified and grossed out - I think it's like making men watch other men get kicked in the balls - I can't help but wince!

LOL! Do you make you other half watch it too? Mine usually watches it with me (and gets a bit weepy) but he's out tonight.

I'm really hoping the lady thats trying for a VBAC gets it :)


----------



## justmeinlove

Question!
As I figured out tonight at the gym, when I put my sports bra on, it was a LOT erm tighter than usual, and having measured them just now, my breasts are 1 1/2 inches bigger! (when you measure yourself around with a tape measure). I haven't gained any weight, I checked earlier, so it's not that.

Is this some sort of definite BFP sign or are there other things that would cause this at 9dpo? I am genuinely confused, don't know what to think! My other major symptom is ongoing mild cramps since 5dpo.

:shrug:


----------



## justmeinlove

My husband can TOTALLY take it :) much more than me!!


----------



## justmeinlove

(and mine's at work tonight so I am trapped in a room watching the HORROR!) :p


----------



## kraftykoala

justmeinlove said:


> Question!
> As I figured out tonight at the gym, when I put my sports bra on, it was a LOT erm tighter than usual, and having measured them just now, my breasts are 1 1/2 inches bigger! (when you measure yourself around with a tape measure). I haven't gained any weight, I checked earlier, so it's not that.
> 
> Is this some sort of definite BFP sign or are there other things that would cause this at 9dpo? I am genuinely confused, don't know what to think! My other major symptom is ongoing mild cramps since 5dpo.
> 
> :shrug:

I honestly don't know hun, mine were definitely more tender with shooting pains and my nipples changed close to getting my BFP's but I can't say I've ever measured my breasts so I'm not sure. Really hope it is a good sign for you!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Heh, I'm not mental compulsive, I measure as a way to work out a-what clothes will fit me and b-whether I am toning up as part of my exercising :)
It just occured to me as a handy bonus extra way of working out if stuff was actually changing or not! :| Lol, not sure it's actually helping though ;)


----------



## kraftykoala

Well hey, what's one more thing to obsess about ;) 

I bought a BBT thermometer today, thought I'd keep myself busy with a chart while waiting lol.


----------



## justmeinlove

Ooh temping is great! (despite my current displeasure with lots of waking up early and getting rubbish temps). It at least helps me feel I ever so slightly have a clue what's going on!

The softly spoken midwife is OBEM is LOVELY!!!!


----------



## kraftykoala

Ok that made me sob. How chuffed was she that she'd done it :)


----------



## justmeinlove

I absolutely did not even slightly well up
*cough*


----------



## justmeinlove

OMG is the baby making SNUFFLING NOISES?
*dies of cute!*


----------



## kraftykoala

He was not giving in on the Richard thing was he!


----------



## Sooshiewoosh

Hi. I'm currently 10dpo. Hubby and I have been ttc for 5 months (6 months if you count the month I didnt do anything but note my CF). This is my first time to chart my BBT. I've been using OPKs the last few months. So far this ttc business is driving me :wacko:


----------



## normajeane

Had brown spotting on Cd 25/26, today cd29....scared to test!


----------



## justmeinlove

norma - it's ok to test if you're 2 days late! :D And if you're not, knowing that might help bring AF on and get it over with. And if you are you find out! Yay! :)

Sooshie, me too re 10 dpo. I was feeling pretty hopeful but just can't find it in myself to get remotely enthusiastic about my current temperatures :p I'm due on Sunday/Monday - how about you?


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok. I'm due next Tuesday and have mild cramping and a pinching feeling low down but trying not to get too hopeful as its our first cycle and don't think we even got the timing spot on. Can't help thinking 'well maybe' though...
Can't wait till next week when I can find out either way x


----------



## onebumpplease

I love One Born Every Minute, gets my hopes sky high.

10dpo, my symptoms are much less than they have been on previous days. Whoooo knows?

Please please .....


----------



## Impet Limpet

I'm due next wed, gosh it seems so far away. My temps look iffy and our timing is not quite marvelous. Obviously the only great signs are well times intercourse and a longer than normal luteal phase....fingers crossed!


----------



## onebumpplease

I should sign off of this thread as I've tested twice. BFN 9dpo, BFN First Response 10dpo.

:cry:


----------



## Sooshiewoosh

justmeinlove said:


> norma - it's ok to test if you're 2 days late! :D And if you're not, knowing that might help bring AF on and get it over with. And if you are you find out! Yay! :)
> 
> Sooshie, me too re 10 dpo. I was feeling pretty hopeful but just can't find it in myself to get remotely enthusiastic about my current temperatures :p I'm due on Sunday/Monday - how about you?

AF is supposedly due on Sunday. i promised myself that I wont test until I'm a day late but I'll probably test on Saturday. I'm not too hopeful this cycle since my temperature is slowly coming down. I also refuse to acknowledge any symptoms since I thought I had a lot of symptoms last few cycles including a mettalic taste in my mouth and all I got were BFNs. How are you feeling?


----------



## Hopeful335

Hello,

Please can i join this thread? Been trying to concevie for 14 months now and nothing! 

I try not to test as been trying for over a year and sick of negatives! Plus expensive! I cannot help it sometimes and do but always BFN!! V upsetting. 

AF due Sunday/Monday so we'll see. Temp drop today so not looking good - promised myself i would not let this happen this month and would not get homes up but further into tww i get more anxious/nervous i get and i get my hopes up analysing every symptom i get even though most could be preg symptoms they are also AF symptoms!!

Thanks for listening feeling a bit stressed and crap today! I guess we all have these days x


----------



## justmeinlove

Oh don't test on Saturday! Only test when AF is late! Otherwise it's just testing cos you're having your standard menstrual cycle! :) (that's my logic and I stand by it)
HUGS!!

I feel fine. Slightly irritated at my mediocre temperatures. Still have very very mild and very very sporadic tiny crampy feelings in my tummy but breasts are feeling mostly better. Am also slightly irritated that I have TONS of nose slime but none of it is a fun symptom as I'm still getting over a horrible cold. Bah! Bah I say! :p


----------



## iow_bird

Hello, AF got me yesterday :( so on to next month :) see you girls about <--- hopefully in the first trimester!!! Not here! hehe

Good luck and I hope we see some more BFP's soon


----------



## justmeinlove

Hugs iow bird!


----------



## Sooshiewoosh

Justmeinlove: Sorry to hear that you're irritated. My temps are far from being desirable, too. I will do my best to wait until Monday to test. Hopefully, we'll both have BFPs.

Hoping335: I hope you're feeling better. It can really be frustrating not being pregnant already. Have you and your bf/hubby been checked? Usually, they start testing after a year of ttc or 6 months if you're over 35. I know, this waiting game is getting to me, too. I dont know why it's so hard for us. I've got friends who got pregnant on their first month trying. But we have to keep positive. It's difficult for sure but it will happen sooner or later. We might just need more time or a little more help...at least that's what I keep telling myself. We'll get there!!!


----------



## plastikpony

JustMe, hurry up and wake up so I can see your temp! :haha:

Well, I had my laparoscopy yesterday, with mixed results. With me they found that both tubes are open, which is good news, but that I have mild endometriosis, not so good! The doc says he removed the problem bits (I was still vey drowsy when I saw him!) and that its a good thing we did the surgery. I'm going to make an appointment to see him on Thursday to discuss the details and 'the way forward'. It made me nervous when he said that!! I really would prefer not to do Iui or ivf unless I really have to!!!

So sore today!!! How is everyone else doing this fine morning? (I'm chilling in bed and feeling sorry for myself). Lucky it's great weather to be in bed and I'll be able to stalk you lovelies all day!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Argh, hmmm wha?
Oh, ok, awake now ;-) sorry to keep you waiting ;-) my temp went up! Only a tiny bit and I shall see what tomorrow brings but ! Am glad it changed some, I was starting to wonder if the thermometer was broken!
The lap sounds pretty positive, no? If things have been cleared etc that's totally an awesome step fwd! And clear tubes is great! I shall look fwd to chats today!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Looking good JustMe!!! I know what u mean, I hate it when temps don't do anything interesting! And considering your drop last month at 11 dpi, it's looking good!

Well, I guess it is good. I think I would have preferred it if they'd said I'm perfect and its just a matter of time though, but I guess beggars can't be choosers!!! Lol. I
Just sore and thirsty! 

Also, I have decided to tell my mom that we're trying and about the op. I know if I ask her she won't put us under any pressure, bit its been really weird for me not sharing all this with her. In the beginning I was hoping it would happen quickly and I could surprise them with "guess what, I'm pg!!", but this is just going a bit too far now. Dh is great, but I want my mommy to talk to!! She had fertility issues, tried for 5 years!! So it'll be great to chat with her about it all.


----------



## justmeinlove

And she had you, which is a good sign!


----------



## justmeinlove

And I think telling your mum is a really good idea if she will be awesome about it :) HUGS!!!

Time for my tiny rant (between work things).
Honestly, I don't see how I'm not pregnant! Which is a sentence I Despise writing as it's so full of getting hopes up and I really don't want to! I Really don't want to and I am going to feel really stupid if AF appears on Monday. But also I'd be grateful to rant here and then maybe everyone can at least tell me that it's perfectly understandable to be thinking that way, even if I'm not! Please?

I'm ignoring anything before 5dpo cos imo that's just too early...(surely?!)

Basically 5dpo onwards I've had cramps. The early ones were quite light cramps and now they are the kind of cramps that make you run for the loo cos you're sure AF has just started! Last night was really rubbish as I was fine until I ate, and then my tummy area started to feel really tender and sort of sickhurty when I pushed on it, exactly like the really horrible bit of a period :( I can't think how best to describe it but it REALLY felt like AF was going to come on and I had to do some serious 'I am only 10dpo, it CAN'T be coming on' talking to convince myself to go to the gym and swim/jacuzzi.
From 6dpo to 9dpo I had sore breasts in the armpit area (much better now, although still a TINY bit 'ow' when I take my bra off and also the water in the shower yesterday was a bit 'ow' when it bounced off my nipples!) :p

More spurious symptoms:
My nose is running like crazy (but I imagine this is related to my cold which is wearing off - though I wish it would stop, it's the only thing left bar a very occasional sneeze!)
I am drooling! WTF?! I inadvertantly drooled on the road the other day when eating an apple, and today when er, wiping my face after blowing my nose, I drooled! Which is just silly!
Feeling weirdly full and uncomfortable after eating.
Stabby pain in back last night - no idea what that was but am listing it for a sense of completeness.
No spotting at all, though I have had that for the last 2 cycles.
My temperature went back up (though I have my doubts, we will see how that pans out).

So yes. These are my spurious symptoms and they are driving me nuts as I didn't even WANT any symptoms :( I am refusing to let myself think about it Too much but some of me is Convinced I am, and I'd really appreciate some replies saying that with these stupid symptoms it's perfectly understandable to think that!

Man, it's going to suck if/when I'm not :(


----------



## justmeinlove

lol and now I am watching bondi rescue and nearly cried when I saw a guy stuck in the water drowning. Omg :| **snuffles** :(

(for those worried, he was ok) :)


----------



## plastikpony

I've heard excess saliva can be a symptom!!! Really hope it is for you! Had a good laugh at the thought of you drooling! Although laughing isn't fun at the moment, I am so sore!! And we're supposed to be going to a comedy dinner tomorrow night, I think I'm going to die! Got a bit of Popcorn stuck in my throat earlier, then tried to cough and ended up crying it is so sore!!

Excuse the pity party!! Told my mom everything and she was just amazing! So lucky to have the family I do!!

When are you due JustMe? 2 days?


----------



## justmeinlove

Awww biiiiiiiiiiiiiig hugs!! I was coughing so much earlier (left over cold) that I gave myself a headache! :D And if it helps, the drooling made me laugh too :p

Yep, due Monday. Don't know what to think really - it feels like I could be but I can't possibly let myself believe it as symptoms don't really mean anything do they - AF could easily rock up on Monday.

You can tell it's all going bad when I am wondering whether I could use up by Clearblue plus test tomorrow...allegedly it's 98% accurate at this point AND apparently they kind of suck as tests, so then if it was BFN I could get a First Response (apparently better) for when I'm actually late :p


----------



## justmeinlove

And my first drooling fit was really my own fault as I was blowing on an apple and giggling at the silly noises it made (I know, but it was funny!) ;)


----------



## plastikpony

Blowing on an apple!!? Hahaha!!! I know, symptoms mean bugger all, but that doesn't stop you wondering!!! My mom said today, when I asked her about her infertility experiences, that it turns into an obsession! She's so right! Men manage to go off to work and not really th


----------



## plastikpony

Ink about it, while we sit there analyzing every bodily function possible!! Scuse the weird post, iPhone thinks its cool!


----------



## plastikpony

Don't test JustMe!! Hold out until Monday at the earliest!! Do stuff to keep you busy. Paint your nails and toenails pink or blue, or pink AND blue! Make cupcakes or cookies and send them my way :) Just do t test! But if you do, post a pic of it &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## justmeinlove

Well from talking to my husband, I think it's basically because we're the ones physically experiencing it, whereas whilst they care, they're not physically going through it.
So for me, it's really hard at the moment cos I am not thinking about it, but then weird cramps start to happen and it puts my mind right back on it. Whereas ofc my husband doesn't have that physical reminder to make him think about it.

I really TRY to not talk about it incessantly either to him as if it's AF I then feel bad for it not being BFP, but that's not going so well so far. Although we have made a game about guessing if my temperature will go up, same or down every night :p (I feel this could get quite an edgy game on Sunday night...)


----------



## justmeinlove

I think cupcakes might be a bit mouldy by the time they reach you...! :o ;)

The testing 'logic' partially came about cos it's either tomorrow morning or next Saturday/Sunday! (possibly Sunday cos I am acting next Saturday and I'll be rubbish if all I am thinking is HOLYCRAPI'MPREGNANT! (if I was) :p


----------



## AllieIA

I'd love to jump in the wait with you ladies! I am trying not to test and after reading your posts I'm more inspired to wait. I *think* I'm 9 dpo. After 63 days (post miscarriage) I met with a new doc and he urged me to start temping again and using opks. Used an opk that afternoon and got a :). Next day nothing. So assuimg I o'd around March 7th.
Not much to mention in regards to early symptoms. Some odd chest heaviness one evening but that's it. It took DH and I 18 months to conceive the first time. After seven rounds of clomid, three months off of no medicine and no temping I decided to try soy (the next month we had an appt with a specialist) we got pregnant on the soy round with identical twin girls and were able to cancel that appt :) 
Our girls are now 2 1/w and we've been trying for over a year+ to have another baby. Two miscarriages later, here I am.

Not 100% sure when to test. LP is normally 15 days. Started temping a few days ago. so far my temp has climbed .2 or so each morning. Good sign?

Sounds like some of you have been having symptoms. I didn't have symptoms last time until a day or two before I tested. The last two I didn't test until the day of my expected period. November I lost within a couple days and this last on I made it to six weeks. Staying positive though. Making statements outloud telling myself I'm pregnant. Sounds silly but I think it impacts my mental health and outlook.

You guys are motivating in the waiting process! Thanks!!


----------



## Hopeful335

Thanks sooshiewoosh! It does get so depressing. Got ad today- knew it was coing with temp drop but from charting for last 2 months lp has been 17 and 25 days do wasn't expecting it today. 

Been set for some bloods and an ultrasound and sperm analysis- all good and normal so far. Now been referred to infertility clinic- have app in next month- not sure what to expect I've read it may be laparoscopy? Who knows. Hope your okay? I'll cross my fingers that you get your bfp- keep us informed! 

Babydust to you all still in this month x x x


----------



## Hopeful335

AllieIA your story is quite inspiring good luck I hope you get your bfp but hopefully your girls keep you going x x


----------



## AllieIA

Hopeful- we has a lot of challenges to overcome a few years ago as well. sperm count/motility was less than ideal and my cycles were out of whack...went 104 days without af at one point. I did nine months of accupuncure, herbs, chiropractic care, clomid, hsg to check my tubes, iui with hsg shot etc...
I think what finally made the difference was my emotional/mental outlook. I had a statement I made outloud every single day, multiple times a day. I think changing my thought process made the difference. My last two bfp's were after using soy as well. 
It was a challenging ride, hit bottom along the way. Keep positive! State your intentions outloud!


----------



## AllieIA

Hopeful- we had a lot of challenges to overcome a few years ago as well. sperm count/motility was less than ideal and my cycles were out of whack...went 104 days without af at one point. I did nine months of accupuncure, herbs, chiropractic care, clomid, hsg to check my tubes, iui with hsg shot etc...
I think what finally made the difference was my emotional/mental outlook. I had a statement I made outloud every single day, multiple times a day. I think changing my thought process made the difference. My last two bfp's were after using soy as well. 
It was a challenging ride, hit bottom along the way. Keep positive! State your intentions outloud!


----------



## AllieIA

Sorry for the double post...smart phones really aren't that smart...


----------



## Sooshiewoosh

Hopeful: I'm sorry to hear that af caught you. I'm crossing my fingers (and toes) that you'll get a BFP next cycle! As for me, I had to discard my temp from this morning because I only slept for 2 hours and it was higher than usual so I'm pretty sure it was inaccurate. I will know tomorrow. Currently 12 DPO today. As for symptoms, I dont know if I'm just ignoring them since the last time I had multiple symptoms, I got af a day early. So, here's hoping that if I dont feel anything, maybe we were lucky? Crazy, I know. This whole thing is making me insane! Keep up the faith, the stork will find us soon!!!


----------



## Sooshiewoosh

AllieIA: It's amazing how you're coping with all this. I can hardly keep my head on straight. The rising temps are promising for sure. I really hope that you get your BFP this cycle!!! 

Hope everyone is doing well and hope to see more BFPs!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Temp the same this morning for me but I think it will be bfn as I saw the Tiniest bit of brown when I wiped last night. Can't be bothered to test, right now I think the challenge will be getting AF to hold off. Until Monday :-/ feel ok about it!


----------



## Sooshiewoosh

My temp stayed more or less the same...maybe a little lower but I broke down and tested. I got BFN! Now, I wish I didnt test. I'm just so disappointed.:cry:


----------



## justmeinlove

What sort of test? Apparently only 50% of pregnant women get bfp at 12 dpo


----------



## more babies

We are back home from our week long vacation. I'm not feeling too hopeful about getting a BFP this month. We were so busy before and during our vacation that we one BD once around time of ovulation and that was literally a quicky right before we left because I thought I was ovulating because of my CM. I think it'll be easier not to test this time though because I just feel like the chances are so low. If I ovulated when I think I did then that puts me at 9DPO and the only symptom I might have is my BBs are sore but that happens before AF comes anyways so I'm not reading into that at all. AF isn't due until the 25th so I have a ways to go before any possible testing..


----------



## Sooshiewoosh

justmeinlove said:


> What sort of test? Apparently only 50% of pregnant women get bfp at 12 dpo

I used clear blue plus. Currently 13 DPO. My luteal phase is usually 12-13 days. So i expect af today or tomorrow. BIG SIGH!!!


----------



## AllieIA

Sooshiewoosh said:


> justmeinlove said:
> 
> 
> What sort of test? Apparently only 50% of pregnant women get bfp at 12 dpo
> 
> I used clear blue plus. Currently 13 DPO. My luteal phase is usually 12-13 days. So i expect af today or tomorrow. BIG SIGH!!!Click to expand...

Hang in there and think positive!


----------



## Sooshiewoosh

AllieIA said:


> Sooshiewoosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justmeinlove said:
> 
> 
> What sort of test? Apparently only 50% of pregnant women get bfp at 12 dpo
> 
> I used clear blue plus. Currently 13 DPO. My luteal phase is usually 12-13 days. So i expect af today or tomorrow. BIG SIGH!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hang in there and think positive!Click to expand...

Thanks! It really helps! My hubby said he still believes and that it's not over til it's over. I'm trying to be positive now! AF, please stay away from us!!!


----------



## Poshbird88

I am going to test tomorrow I am 3 days late ( I think )

think it will be BFN as AF prob just around corner.


----------



## wednesdayann

I feel like I'm the opposite of everyone on here. I'm so anxious about testing that instead of testing a ton, I haven't tested at all. AF was due March 2!


----------



## justmeinlove

Wednesday, how do you feel? And with it that late, what worried you about testing?


----------



## Sooshiewoosh

wednesdayann said:


> I feel like I'm the opposite of everyone on here. I'm so anxious about testing that instead of testing a ton, I haven't tested at all. AF was due March 2!

Wow, then you're definitely late. Why don't you test?


----------



## AllieIA

Sooshiewoosh said:


> wednesdayann said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm the opposite of everyone on here. I'm so anxious about testing that instead of testing a ton, I haven't tested at all. AF was due March 2!
> 
> Wow, then you're definitely late. Why don't you test?Click to expand...

I agree...March 2nd...it's time to test!


----------



## Sooshiewoosh

I made a mistake of sitting up to look at the clock to see if it's time to take BBT. Now, temp is high. Argh! I was half asleep. :dohh:

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## plastikpony

Oh dear JustMe! How u holding up? Just wanted to let you know I'm still stalking you, ok? Don't get too down yet!!! Xxx


----------



## justmeinlove

Temp dropped like a Stone today!! ;-) am feeling fine! How are you doing?

Would sitting up rly make that big a difference? I don't think it would for me. Maybe good sign?


----------



## Sooshiewoosh

justmeinlove said:


> Temp dropped like a Stone today!! ;-) am feeling fine! How are you doing?
> 
> Would sitting up rly make that big a difference? I don't think it would for me. Maybe good sign?

I'm sorry to hear about your temp. Here's hoping it's a fluke!

I think AF will come today for me. I seem to have some pinkish-brownish discharge this am...sorry TMI! But the witch is right on schedule. :growlmad:

Oh well, maybe 7th time's a charm for me. Good luck!!!


----------



## flamingpanda

That does seem like an odd temp, could just be a one off. Have you checked the batteries in your thermometer? Worth a look.


----------



## justmeinlove

Mine? If so, it's fine, just AF starting... (a day early!)


----------



## flamingpanda

Yes, and sorry. :( :hugs:


----------



## justmeinlove

Aw, hugs  it's ok, I'm just bad at the limbo stage. Now I'm glad to be able to spend more time with nn, get fitter etc :-D


----------



## justmeinlove

Hb not nn, stupid phone!


----------



## AllieIA

My temp dropped this morning...yesterday it was 98.9 and this morning 98.6
Not too sure what to expect at this point. When I woke up to temp I realized I had slipped out of my t-shirt and my light top blanket was on the floor. Would that make a difference? 
Starting tomorrow I'm supposed to be getting up 2 hours earlier to meet my training parnter at the gym. How do I adjust my temps?
If I'm out this month it's our last shot until October. My husband is getting deployed for four months :( I guess it is what it is.
Hope you all are doing well...or at least as well as can be expected in the long tww :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey girls! Mind if I join you? Read the whole thread, congratulations to the op and all others with BFPs!

I'm on my second cycle of actively trying - I use opks, chart and preseed. We were ntnp for 18months.

I feel out already this month as I've had AF type cramps, legs are like jelly and I'm bloated - all like AF.

Hate testing and getting bfn's :( really want to stop testing everyday but it's hard when you want something so bad!

X


----------



## AllieIA

Welcome to the wait Ocean! I agree, those BFN results are hateful!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Horrible! Twisting and turning it, going outside to look at it under natural light :haha:

If AF gets me, I'm definitely doing what you girls do and just wait x


----------



## pinkribbon

Good luck Ocean :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

pinkribbon said:


> Good luck Ocean :)

Thank you, and congratulations!


----------



## Sooshiewoosh

I am officially out for this cycle. AF caught me today. Oh well, now I'll definitely be buying those internet cheapies opk and pregnancy strips. Buying the first response ovulation kits is burning a big hole in our pocket. Anybody have any suggestions? I live in Canada.


----------



## AllieIA

Sooshiewoosh said:


> I am officially out for this cycle. AF caught me today. Oh well, now I'll definitely be buying those internet cheapies opk and pregnancy strips. Buying the first response ovulation kits is burning a big hole in our pocket. Anybody have any suggestions? I live in Canada.

I've used the clear blue easy fertility monitor but this round had no idea what to expect because of my miscarriage. Bought the CBE opk pack. You can take it any time, unlike the monitor. I've never had luck with other opk's. I never seem to get a darker line or struggle to read them. I really like the CBE pack I bought this time. You get a :) if it detects a surge or a circle if no surge detected. More expensive than cheapies but a lot easier to understand (at least for me)


----------



## more babies

justmeinlove said:


> Mine? If so, it's fine, just AF starting... (a day early!)

Aww sorry to hear the witch got you.


----------



## more babies

Sooshie - sorry about the witch also!

I know its probably not going to happen for me this month but I think im going to bw more let down then I thought. I've been trying to tell myself not to get hopeful because its unlikely but DH ask a few times about it over the weekend and I know he'd going to be so sad if its a BFN. And knowing we will wait a month or two before trying again will make this negative a little harder.


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey girlies! Just realised I must've unsubscribed... Damn fat fingers + iPhone!! Lol. How u all gettin on? I saw Pink got her BFP! Yay!


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Can I join you? Hope you don't mind me butting in. First off congratulations to each and every bfp, fantastic news! I'm on cycle #9 trying and first 7 cycles I tested like made. I have terrible luck with evaps and I've suffered 2 chemicals. Its so much easier on me and df to not test. My lp is 16 days and the witch is on time every month, always on day 17 after ovulation. I'll only test now if I'm 2 days late. Best of luck to everyone waiting on their bfp.


----------



## AllieIA

Welcome to the wait!

I'm starting to wonder if I'm out. My temp was 98.9 Saturday and 98.6 the last two days. Had to adjust this morning's temp as I'm back to my workout schedule. Trying to stay positve and take it all in stride. This month is our last chance until October/November. :(
Today is 12 dpo and so I won't know anything until Thursday or Friday. This has been the longest tww!


----------



## Impet Limpet

I think we should all contribute a reason why it makes sense not to test til you are late and flaming panda can add them to the front page as inspiration to newbies to the thread! Mine is

No matter what symptoms you have, only a longer luteal phase is a good enough symptom to test!


----------



## 28329

Good idea! I think a good reason not to test is so you never suffer the heartache of a chemical if you don't know about it.


----------



## starlight2801

28329 said:


> Good idea! I think a good reason not to test is so you never suffer the heartache of a chemical if you don't know about it.

This is the main reason I don't test.

But how about this for another reason? 

Tests aren't cheap and If we get an early BFN we still pin all of our hopes on a BFP closer to/after when AF is due.


----------



## AllieIA

For not testing early...

Unless you get an early, faint, bfp (which could be a chemical) how is the bfn result helping you? And if its a chemical bfp you're still no better off.

Save your money. Test when af is due or late. Put the extra money in a jar and see how much you have in there once you get your bfp.

Financial advisors talk about the 'latte' expense. Cutting out the $5 daily latte saves you $1820 a year...so imagine if you saved all that $$ for early tests. Vacation savings account bonus!


----------



## flamingpanda

Great idea, I'll give it a day to let more people post and then add them all. :)

For me it was simply just heartbreaking to see a negative test. The way I saw it - not testing wasn't going to make me any less pregnant but it would save me money and upset if I wasn't. I got my positive test when AF was 2 days late. I'd taken one at the start of that week (naughty I know) and it was a BFN. So a few days really can make all the difference to the result. Looking back I was always going to wind up pregnant with that second test but I could've saved myself £4 and a bad mood that day if I had just held off until the weekend.


----------



## AllieIA

Ok, today is 13 dpo...two days to go. My temp dropped from 98.8 and was at 98.6 for two days. Back up to 98.8 adjusted. How reliable are the adjustment calculators? Good sign?
This has been the longest tww ever! I also woke up stuffy...potential head cold but no fever. Would that impact my bbt?
So hard not to test! I am telling myself to wait until Friday as that's when af would arrive if no bfp. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Impet Limpet

Wait wait wait! You bfp would get stronger! If its a bfn you'll be sad! See what your temps do tomorrow (and then the day after!!) Also adjustment calcs can be way out!!!

Good luck

Another reason to add to the front page, if its going to be a bfn month best to find out via AF as you'll already be on your new cycle, lots of daily bfns will keep you waiting for af before you can move on


----------



## AllieIA

Temp drop, with bbt adjustment, to 98.3 :( guessing I'm on my out for this month


Oh well. My husband is going to be gone until early October so it'll be a while before he and I can get our bfp.


----------



## starlight2801

Morning ladies,
Congratulations to everyone with a BFP so far and im cautiously hoping to be joining you :)
My AF was due Tuesday and despite feeling like she was knocking on the door since Sunday she still hasn't shown up as yet!!
I've been very regular since my cycles settled down after having Maia and I'm tired, I have very hurry boobies and woke this morning feeling icky sick. My body feels like I could be getting a BFP but my heads saying 'don't be ridiculous' as I'm still convinced our timing wasn't right.
I'm not waiting a week over like I did last time but trying to wait till Saturday to test if no AF by then as now I'm getting my hopes up will be crushed by a BFN.
Good luck everyone x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

That sounds very promising!! Good luck for Sat!! I am on cd21 and no peak on cbfm yet!! Hope I have already o'd though as very tired and DH is working long hours atm!


----------



## starlight2801

Fingers crossed you have already o'd Tinkerbellsie. It can be hard finding the energy to TTC sometimes x


----------



## starlight2801

Aw gutted :-(
It seemed really promising and curiosity got the better of me and I tested today. Got a BFN at two days after AF should have arrived.
I'm soo gutted. Not so much because of the BFN because it's been our first month of NTNP (disappointed yes but not gutted) but because I honestly thought my cycles were back to normal and I was regular again after being bang on 27 days for the past four months but clearly they're not :-( :-(


----------



## more babies

starlight2801 said:


> Aw gutted :-(
> It seemed really promising and curiosity got the better of me and I tested today. Got a BFN at two days after AF should have arrived.
> I'm soo gutted. Not so much because of the BFN because it's been our first month of NTNP (disappointed yes but not gutted) but because I honestly thought my cycles were back to normal and I was regular again after being bang on 27 days for the past four months but clearly they're not :-( :-(

Sorry to hear the witch got you!


----------



## starlight2801

Cheers morebabies. 
The witch has arrived (I must have just been willing her away) so at least I can start again with a new cycle


----------



## more babies

I feel like the witch witch will be showing her ugly face around here any time now :nope: ..unfortunately if it doesn't work out this month we will be skipping next cycle due to the fact there would be a high chance of a christmas day baby and we already have one in december. I keep hoping what I feel like is probably AF symptoms may be pregnant symptoms.. but im doubtful.


----------



## starlight2801

Aw fingers crossed for this cycle for you.
There is a possibility that we may end up skipping this cycle due to the possibility of a Christmas baby too but we'll see what happens. DH said he doesn't really want a baby due around Christmas but he may have forgotten about that now.


----------



## more babies

Yeah im more afraid the christmas day baby. If we went for next cycle the due date would be december 31st and with my two I went into labor early so it would be a good possibility and I also want to be able to spend christmas with my two girls.. I would hate to miss it.


----------



## Impet Limpet

I'm skipping this cycle too as I'd be due between dec 24th and 26th based on my normal O day. Looks like a 2013 baby for me!!


----------



## more babies

AF came 3 days early :cry: ...DH is pretty down about it. I hated to even tell him. He's up in the air about trying next month due to the christmas day baby or even being that close to christmas. Its just so hard to put it off esp with the negatives we've gotten who knows if it would even happen next month. I don't know what to do. I really don't want a christmas baby but I also don't want to wait. I feel a little selfish if we just go ahead and try again because I don't know anyone with a birthday close to christmas that likes it, they always end up feeling cheated.... ugh who knows..


----------



## starlight2801

more babies said:


> AF came 3 days early :cry: ...DH is pretty down about it. I hated to even tell him. He's up in the air about trying next month due to the christmas day baby or even being that close to christmas. Its just so hard to put it off esp with the negatives we've gotten who knows if it would even happen next month. I don't know what to do. I really don't want a christmas baby but I also don't want to wait. I feel a little selfish if we just go ahead and try again because I don't know anyone with a birthday close to christmas that likes it, they always end up feeling cheated.... ugh who knows..

:hugs:
Sorry that witch got you too morebabies.


----------



## justmeinlove

Well, for me, I'm just not even bothering to think about it this cycle, and we're on holiday for the crucial dates anyway (yay!) so we will see what happens... One of my friends has a child who was born on Christmas Day, but they're pagans so I'm not sure if that makes it work out easier for her or not (she's only 3 so hard to say!)

I think essentially we're shifting to NTNP for the month, but of course doesn't that attitude practically guarantee inadvertant success? :o


----------



## kraftykoala

Well my witch was due today and so I tested (although I have been sincee 8dpo anyway because I'm weak) and I got a faint positive on a 10 mui internet cheapy, but completely negative on a First response. I'm thinking the internet cheapy was just an evap so I'm a bit bummed. I think at 12dpo a line should be stronger by now. We'll see.


----------



## plastikpony

Exciting JustMe!!! Hope your relaxed attitude brings you exactly what you want!!

Sorry about AF more babies, heartbreaking!!


I had my laparoscopy this month so no trying for me. I'm pretty sure I should be ovulating or have just ovulated, but I'm not tracking this month. I'm waiting for AF in about 2 weeks so that I can start my new cycle!! 

I had endometriosis which was burned away, it was all over my ovaries and gynae said there was just no way I would have conceived like that! He's perscribed clomid for my next 3 cycles, 50 mg days 5-9, so I'm hopeful!! Especially since I do ovulate naturally anyway. 

Holding thumbs for all you ladies!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

plastikpony said:


> Exciting JustMe!!! Hope your relaxed attitude brings you exactly what you want!!
> 
> Sorry about AF more babies, heartbreaking!!
> 
> 
> I had my laparoscopy this month so no trying for me. I'm pretty sure I should be ovulating or have just ovulated, but I'm not tracking this month. I'm waiting for AF in about 2 weeks so that I can start my new cycle!!
> 
> I had endometriosis which was burned away, it was all over my ovaries and gynae said there was just no way I would have conceived like that! He's perscribed clomid for my next 3 cycles, 50 mg days 5-9, so I'm hopeful!! Especially since I do ovulate naturally anyway.
> 
> Holding thumbs for all you ladies!!!

Wow good luck! That sounds promising :thumbup:

Well AF got me a day early, making my lp 10days. I'm definitely not testing early this month and will probably need help with that as I am an addict! I just can't stand seeing anymore bfn's


----------



## plastikpony

So sorry love!!! The bfn are so hard!!! So is getting AF, but i always find the bfn make me depressed for longer unnecessarily.

Good luck for the new cycle!!


----------



## pinkkitten74

i am 11dpo and i am not testing until af is a no show/late:)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yes bfn are definitely worse than AF, it's being in limbo I can't stand and the false hope 'oooh maybe it's still too early to test' etc


----------



## flamingpanda

plastikpony said:


> Exciting JustMe!!! Hope your relaxed attitude brings you exactly what you want!!
> 
> Sorry about AF more babies, heartbreaking!!
> 
> 
> I had my laparoscopy this month so no trying for me. I'm pretty sure I should be ovulating or have just ovulated, but I'm not tracking this month. I'm waiting for AF in about 2 weeks so that I can start my new cycle!!
> 
> I had endometriosis which was burned away, it was all over my ovaries and gynae said there was just no way I would have conceived like that! He's perscribed clomid for my next 3 cycles, 50 mg days 5-9, so I'm hopeful!! Especially since I do ovulate naturally anyway.
> 
> Holding thumbs for all you ladies!!!

Glad to know you got some kind of answer! All sounds positive, fingers crossed for you the next few cycles.

I have my midwife appointment today. I remember weeks ago feeling excited about this and now I just feel like I could vomit all over her! :p


----------



## more babies

justmeinlove said:


> Well, for me, I'm just not even bothering to think about it this cycle, and we're on holiday for the crucial dates anyway (yay!) so we will see what happens... One of my friends has a child who was born on Christmas Day, but they're pagans so I'm not sure if that makes it work out easier for her or not (she's only 3 so hard to say!)
> 
> I think essentially we're shifting to NTNP for the month, but of course doesn't that attitude practically guarantee inadvertant success? :o

Yeah I feel like it'll probably end up happening because I wouldn't be so bothered by a negative and id be much more relaxed... oh well.. I guess as have 2 weeks to think about it.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Getting the urge to test now! No idea when I o'd despite using cbfm lol.. Not due af for another week!! X


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Ladies,

I am just psiing through have not have a good read of the thread yet.
I just wanted to share I don't test until I am a week late so I would love to join as most people think I am crazy or have will power.
Really I just hate seeing BFP. I started OPK's last month with the cheapeas from Amazon. Gave up because I o'd late due to stress. But this month got my first dark line on the OPK Wednesday and Thursday. So thats the most testing I do lol.
Hope you don't mind me joining. About to go out with freinds for dinner so will catch up with thread tommorow. My Chart is in Sig

:dust:


----------



## Pretty Star

I didn't test till I was a week late. 
Got my :BFP: on the 15th of march


----------



## 28329

Pretty star, is your avi pic the bfp you got at a week late? Its beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## plastikpony

Good morning ladies!!

How was everyone's weekends? We went away to a game lodge and spa, relaxed, ate food, got a massage and awesome pedicure! Was just awesome!! I'm not so sore anymore, just sensitive. The two lower incisions have these really sensitive lumps under them, but I'm guessing that's just scar tissue forming. My belly button looks much better, most of the bruising has turned this baby-poo yellow color, so it's on it's on it's way out!!

We even managed to DTD on Saturday! I was actually scared of what it would feel like, but it was all good!! Relief!! Just a little sensitive. I took my temp this morning and it's high enough that I think I O'ed already. A good thing, even if it means no chance for me this month. It should be interesting to see what the clomid does for me, since I'm already ovulating naturally and regularly all on my own! Hopefully it just gives me that boost to get a nice !!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Yay! That all sounds good! We're going on good this week, still not in a xmas baby mood!


----------



## plastikpony

Wow, JustMe!! What's up with those temp drops!? Do you think you're going to o early this month?


----------



## justmeinlove

Lol I have No idea, wacky temps this month!!


----------



## more babies

justmeinlove said:


> Yay! That all sounds good! We're going on good this week, still not in a xmas baby mood!

Im so up in the air about a christmas baby...


----------



## MummyWant2be

Pretty Satr beautiful lines - Congrats! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey ladies how are you all.
More babies I know how you feel about Xmas baby if I am pg this cycle I will be 14th December that's fine for me. At this point I really don't mind but I understand it will be busy

AFM no symptoms really except sleepy lol


----------



## terrie6

I was due on the 30th March and I am always regular and come on before 3pm on the day im due. I have done a lloyds pharmacy own brand pregnancy test and it came back negative, there is still no sign at all of my period. I have been having dull lower back pain and abdominal pains since the 27th march, I am 25 and already have 2 children and I remember I got leg cramps when I was pregnant with them and I can feel the cramping has come back at night, could the test be wrong?


----------



## pinkribbon

terrie6 said:


> I was due on the 30th March and I am always regular and come on before 3pm on the day im due. I have done a lloyds pharmacy own brand pregnancy test and it came back negative, there is still no sign at all of my period. I have been having dull lower back pain and abdominal pains since the 27th march, I am 25 and already have 2 children and I remember I got leg cramps when I was pregnant with them and I can feel the cramping has come back at night, could the test be wrong?

Maybe you conceived later than you thought and the hormones aren't high enough yet?

Or maybe it's stress causing you to be late? 

Good luck :flower:


----------



## terrie6

pinkribbon said:


> terrie6 said:
> 
> 
> I was due on the 30th March and I am always regular and come on before 3pm on the day im due. I have done a lloyds pharmacy own brand pregnancy test and it came back negative, there is still no sign at all of my period. I have been having dull lower back pain and abdominal pains since the 27th march, I am 25 and already have 2 children and I remember I got leg cramps when I was pregnant with them and I can feel the cramping has come back at night, could the test be wrong?
> 
> Maybe you conceived later than you thought and the hormones aren't high enough yet?
> 
> Or maybe it's stress causing you to be late?
> 
> Good luck :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you, I will wait a few more days and try again I think


----------



## ROROLL

Hi everyone,

So, I am testing on Saturday.. my due date would be 14th Dec if we get BFP. I have no real symtoms yet at dpo 10 so I am doubtful. Also DH had like 4 hot baths around the O date as he was feeling sick...god dammit - he was really sorry when I researched the effects of hot baths! Then we watched The Great Sperm Race and now feel its almost impossible to get pg!
I was really hot in bed last night and temp is still up, but looking back at previous months I have had this before at this time...in fact my temp doesn't even go down till a few days into AF so it gives me no clues.
I am doing a bit better this month - only one mad crying session so far...pmt when you are ttc is really a creul trick of mother nature. 
I got some instead cups to try next month...they arrived after O day - which was really early this month - at cd10! I really wish we get our BFP this month ...its been so long - a year ttc then a m/c and d and c and now another 4 months ttc...time is ticking...and i'm feeling every second. Agghhh fingersX'd for all of us waiting
Hoping for a BFP


----------



## flamingpanda

ROROLL said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So, I am testing on Saturday.. my due date would be 14th Dec if we get BFP. I have no real symtoms yet at dpo 10 so I am doubtful. Also DH had like 4 hot baths around the O date as he was feeling sick...god dammit - he was really sorry when I researched the effects of hot baths! Then we watched The Great Sperm Race and now feel its almost impossible to get pg!
> I was really hot in bed last night and temp is still up, but looking back at previous months I have had this before at this time...in fact my temp doesn't even go down till a few days into AF so it gives me no clues.
> I am doing a bit better this month - only one mad crying session so far...pmt when you are ttc is really a creul trick of mother nature.
> I got some instead cups to try next month...they arrived after O day - which was really early this month - at cd10! I really wish we get our BFP this month ...its been so long - a year ttc then a m/c and d and c and now another 4 months ttc...time is ticking...and i'm feeling every second. Agghhh fingersX'd for all of us waiting
> Hoping for a BFP

Don't worry my partner had hot baths and we still managed, he sits in there for an hour reading books. Also don't count a lack of symptoms as you being out, I was convinced we hadn't because I felt AF was coming. It was only when she didn't I realised it might be time to test.

Also if you're looking for something to try, have you considered concieve plus or preseed? I hear good things about both, and my understanding is they are quite fun too. ;) :D


----------



## 28329

Ladies. I got my bfp yesterday!!


----------



## ROROLL

Congratulations! Another BFP!!! :happydance:
post pic of test?:happydance:


flaminpanda - thanks for telling me about your DH's baths! makes me feel much better..lol

well I'l wait and see then...no symtoms...a few more hours/ days...it would be a miracle! 

So, preseed has been on the agenda for a while - the new thing to try next month will be the instead softcups....eugh...but may be less messy anyway...
lots of unofficial evidence for this on internet...you pop in after the deed to keep little swimmers close to the cervix...may as well try and I can always try and use for AF if that comes first!!!

Hopefully won't need to think about any of that...its nice your still checkin in would have thought you'd have left us for dust by now!!! 

fingers x for another BFP in 1 or 2 days!


----------



## 28329

Thank you. I can't post pics with my phone. Sorry :(


----------



## Lotus Womb

Congratulations 28329 on your BFP :happydance::happydance:

Lets hope we keep them coming!!

ROROLL we seem to be at the same stage of DPO I am 11DPO and temps still high but then again they usually are at this stage. This is my 3rd cycle charting could not BD during fertile time last cycle as DB was injured plus I O a week late due to stress I think :nope::cry: but we made up for it in this cycle lol.
No major symtoms except some mild cramping at 8dpo :shrug:. Sleepy and hungray but I am always like that :haha: So not really looking at that as symtoms. I am freaking out so much can happen in the next few days. I won't be testing until 18dpo I read in a great book I am reading at the moment (Taking charge of your Fertility) with 18 high temps after ovulation you have a very good change of being pg. So am gonna wait it out.

:dust::dust:


----------



## ROROLL

ROROLL we seem to be at the same stage of DPO I am 11DPO and temps still high but then again they usually are at this stage. This is my 3rd cycle charting could not BD during fertile time last cycle as DB was injured plus I O a week late due to stress I think :nope::cry: but we made up for it in this cycle lol.[/QUOTE said:

> Well, I hope you have more luck than me, :dust:
> my temps plummeted this month and AF is on the way. All over for another month and no 2012 baby. Gutted.:nope:


----------



## Lotus Womb

ROROLL said:


> ROROLL we seem to be at the same stage of DPO I am 11DPO and temps still high but then again they usually are at this stage. This is my 3rd cycle charting could not BD during fertile time last cycle as DB was injured plus I O a week late due to stress I think :nope::cry: but we made up for it in this cycle lol.[/QUOTE said:
> 
> Well, I hope you have more luck than me, :dust:
> my temps plummeted this month and AF is on the way. All over for another month and no 2012 baby. Gutted.:nope:
> 
> Sorry to hear that hun. I had a huge temp drop this morning too :cry: I am so sad about it. Think I am out also, just waiting for AF. Also Gutted :nope:Click to expand...


----------



## justmeinlove

I'm finding this month really good, we've been on holiday for a week so far and will be for another whole week too. It's fantastic for not worrying about the 2WW! I have a rough idea how many dpo I am but only broadly and am not really desperately fussed either. That said it's probably helping that I find the idea of an Xmas baby a bit awkward in timing terms - it will be a different story in the next couple of months as I REALLY want to have a dragon baby! (see chinese zodiac)


----------



## plastikpony

Hi ladies!! It's so weird that this month I'm desperately keen for AF to show up! I'm 4 days late but I'm sure it's because of the laparoscopy I had. Fairly certain there is no way i could be pg! Just want the witch to show already so I can move on, take my clomid and start trying again!!!

Argh!!! C'mon already!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Hugs!!!!!!!!


----------



## plastikpony

justmeinlove said:


> Hugs!!!!!!!!

JustMe, your hugs worked!! I GOT MY PERIOD!!!! Oh happy day!! First time in 6 months that I didn't sit on the loo crying, I actually did a little dance! :happydance: :happydance: CD 1 of the first month that I know for sure that I actually have a chance! I am SO SO happy right now. I get to start my clomid soon, DH and I have been BRILLIANT about taking all our vitamins. We're taking this stuff the Gynae prescibed call Staminogro (we call it spermigro, coz its supposed to help his little swimmerss), I have us both taking Omega 3, biotin c (but that's just for hair, skin and nails), a daily vitamin supplement and iron. I also take folic acid and ectorin. And SOON I get to add clomid to the mix! I think I'm going to stop drinking caffine and really limit my alcohol intake to give things a boost this month. EEEEK!!!!

JustMe, how is your holiday going? Good that you aren't stressing about anything. I also want a dragon baby :D I really would love to be bump buddies with you soon!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Plastik, that would be really awesome - so many fingers crossed for that!!! :D
Holiday is great! Had a job interview today which seemed to go pretty well, and now back to the no thinking holiday fun times!! :D
Anyway why are you posting? Go play with your super fun baby making few weeks! ;) :)


----------



## pandn

justmeinlove said:


> I'm finding this month really good, we've been on holiday for a week so far and will be for another whole week too. It's fantastic for not worrying about the 2WW! I have a rough idea how many dpo I am but only broadly and am not really desperately fussed either. That said it's probably helping that I find the idea of an Xmas baby a bit awkward in timing terms - it will be a different story in the next couple of months as I REALLY want to have a dragon baby! (see chinese zodiac)



Ummm sorry to say but this year is the year of the dragon...and it's too late to late now...:nope:


----------



## pandn

Oops forgot to say if you got pregnant in a couple months it will be born in the year of the snake...


----------



## onebumpplease

pandn said:


> justmeinlove said:
> 
> 
> I'm finding this month really good, we've been on holiday for a week so far and will be for another whole week too. It's fantastic for not worrying about the 2WW! I have a rough idea how many dpo I am but only broadly and am not really desperately fussed either. That said it's probably helping that I find the idea of an Xmas baby a bit awkward in timing terms - it will be a different story in the next couple of months as I REALLY want to have a dragon baby! (see chinese zodiac)
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm sorry to say but this year is the year of the dragon...and it's too late to late now...:nope:Click to expand...

Forgive me if I'm wrong but does the Chinese year not run to around 22nd (ish) of January, therefore there is still time for some?


----------



## onebumpplease

One website online says that year of the Snake starts on February 10th. Not sure how reliable it is though...

https://www.apples4theteacher.com/holidays/chinese-new-year/when-is-chinese-new-year.html


----------



## justmeinlove

It's not too late, got until some time in the next month or two to pull it off!


----------



## pandn

Yup you've got a little time left :) I thought you were going to start trying in a couple months. And I thought oh no! 
Hubby finally agreed to ttc on December 25th. He was like we'll try and make a dragon baby and if it's too late then we will be back to wttc. Almost 2 weeks later I got my bfp! 
I hope you get your dragon baby too! GL lots of baby dust *sprinkles*


----------



## justmeinlove

Man, my temps have been both lame And crazy this month!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Tum te tum, temp back up today  and with it a tiny bit of crazy 'ooh maybe'. Lol! Oh well we shall see  
Flamingpanda, how's it going?  
Plastik, how's all the making out going? ;-)


----------



## plastikpony

Haha!! Holding thumbs for u JustMe! When is AF due?

I'm on day 2 of clomid, cd 4, so no hectic making out just yet. Witch just finishing up. Had hectic headaches yesterday which I'm putting down to the clomid, but no side effects today. Poor dh has tick bite fever!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Tick bite fever?! That doesn't sound fun! :o

AF due on Thursday


----------



## justmeinlove

I know I'm going on about this, but honestly I don't understand my temps this month. I mean look at today's! AF isn't due until Thursday so surely it can't be that yet?
The whole month has just been crazy. Do you think it means anything ? Good, bad or otherwise


----------



## onebumpplease

I don't really have any experience, but I spent a lot of time last month comparing my chart to those who had gotten a BFP. Although a temp dip gets our worrying started, I noticed a lot of women who had temp dips on the day they got their BFP. All I can say is don't lose hope just yet...


----------



## justmeinlove

Well whilst it would be awesome if we got a BFP we were sort of doing the opposite of trying this month so I'll be ok if we don't. I'm just a bit freaked out by how WEIRD my temps have been this month. If you look, pre-ovulation, it went crazy high twice this month, and then post-ov, the temps have been lower than any other month and of course you have today with the super crazy temp that is a temp previously limited to pre-ov!


----------



## onebumpplease

justmeinlove said:


> Well whilst it would be awesome if we got a BFP we were sort of doing the opposite of trying this month so I'll be ok if we don't. I'm just a bit freaked out by how WEIRD my temps have been this month. If you look, pre-ovulation, it went crazy high twice this month, and then post-ov, the temps have been lower than any other month and of course you have today with the super crazy temp that is a temp previously limited to pre-ov!

So frustrating!! :flower:


----------



## justmeinlove

ah you know what, I'm going to the Dr later today. I have slight aching in the tummy area, and a tiny tiny bit of 'brown d/c' on my finger if I check. If AF starts today, my luteal phase has dropped to 11 days, if it starts tomorrow it has dropped to 12 days. For it to drop a day in length every month for the last 3 months is not cool and I am feeling a bit angry and a bit freaked out. So I am going to go to the Dr and find out wtf is going on :(
Not happy.


----------



## more babies

justmeinlove said:


> ah you know what, I'm going to the Dr later today. I have slight aching in the tummy area, and a tiny tiny bit of 'brown d/c' on my finger if I check. If AF starts today, my luteal phase has dropped to 11 days, if it starts tomorrow it has dropped to 12 days. For it to drop a day in length every month for the last 3 months is not cool and I am feeling a bit angry and a bit freaked out. So I am going to go to the Dr and find out wtf is going on :(
> Not happy.

Good luck at the doctors :hugs:


----------



## justmeinlove

Thank you :)
Am a bit grrr about it all as his basic response ran:
'well you'll probably get pregnant within 12 months'
'we have lots of um, ooh over 40 women who are pregnant at this surgery' (I am nowhere near this age but I am over 30 so I figure this was his attempt at tact) :)
and
'temperatures don't really mean much, the post-ovulation time changes you're talking about can just happen'

Gee. Thanks. Oh well...


----------



## plastikpony

Sorry JustMe!! I hope AF doesn't show for you!! Keep us updated!!

Afm, I take my last clomid pull tomorrow, which is cd 7. Only had side effects on cd3 when I got a headache the entire day!! Yesterday and today I had one cramp in the ovary area, so hoping I have a couple of follicles getting ready to make some babies!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Plastik, honestly I'm not sure how it can't, considering my temp :-/
However Yay for you!!! Baby baby baby making!!!!!! All extremities crossed for you!!! :-D


----------



## justmeinlove

Oh boy. All comfort welcome right now as am so thrown :(
No AF yet (due today) but some brown d/c. Temp has gone UP today. Bleeding gums when I brushed my teeth! :o
However there were those days of horribly low temps so presumably I can't be BFP? Right?
Did a test this morning, as I can't work out what's going on - BFN. Presumably also if I was pregnant it would be a BFP by now?

Am really starting to get scared and think maybe my cycles are broken and I can't have babies!!! :o Please please please reply :(


----------



## onebumpplease

justmeinlove worrying about your cycles won't help you. (easier said than done I know).

I think your temps look good at the mo, particularly this morning's temp. 

Also I read a lot about women who didn't get BFP's till 6 weeks to even 3months pregnant. 

I wish I could say more to relax you as I'm concerned as to how upset you are getting. Please take care, how do you switch off or relax? I urge you to do that as there is nothing you can do about your temps right now.


----------



## justmeinlove

I think maybe I didn't put the context to this :) I'm only upset because when I mentioned this on another thread yesterday someone looked at my chart and said it looked anovulatory - which really bummed me out (probably all the hormones I have sloshing around) :p
And the upset has kind of carried over to today and left me thinking that my cycles must have broken a bit. But yes you're right and I suppose the attitude I should adopt is ooh maybe I am bfp, until af shows up :p :)
HUGS - thanks :)
(PS: I'm not really too crazy, it just sounds worse when you've never met me and I'm just typing about the bad bits!)


----------



## more babies

justmeinlove said:


> I think maybe I didn't put the context to this :) I'm only upset because when I mentioned this on another thread yesterday someone looked at my chart and said it looked anovulatory - which really bummed me out (probably all the hormones I have sloshing around) :p
> And the upset has kind of carried over to today and left me thinking that my cycles must have broken a bit. But yes you're right and I suppose the attitude I should adopt is ooh maybe I am bfp, until af shows up :p :)
> HUGS - thanks :)
> (PS: I'm not really too crazy, it just sounds worse when you've never met me and I'm just typing about the bad bits!)

:hugs: I think a lot of us end up sounding crazy on here!


----------



## onebumpplease

justmeinlove said:


> I think maybe I didn't put the context to this :) I'm only upset because when I mentioned this on another thread yesterday someone looked at my chart and said it looked anovulatory - which really bummed me out (probably all the hormones I have sloshing around) :p
> And the upset has kind of carried over to today and left me thinking that my cycles must have broken a bit. But yes you're right and I suppose the attitude I should adopt is ooh maybe I am bfp, until af shows up :p :)
> HUGS - thanks :)
> (PS: I'm not really too crazy, it just sounds worse when you've never met me and I'm just typing about the bad bits!)

I don't think you're crazy AT ALL. I think TTC makes us all a little crazy time to time and I always appreciate it when people pick me off the ceiling when I've lost my mind! 

As much as we don't want to miss a cycle, most women only ovulate 10 times out of 12 according to something I've read. I'm not an expert by any means ;) This isn't meant to scare you, rather that even if you do have one anovulatory month, it shouldn't mean your cycles are broke!


----------



## justmeinlove

Ooh really? See whilst I don't think this cycle is anovulatory (I did after all get a sustained shift, it just kind of fell off at the end and then peaked!) I heard it and after googling it (bad idea I know!) all I got was 'DOOM DOOM DOOM!'
Thanks both of you - and onebumpplease for the awesome factoid! :) I don't care if it's true, I shall assume it is and hold onto that :D


----------



## more babies

Ohhh googling.... I am addicted to googling stuff and you always find more bad then good. My husband gives me shit for looking stuff up all the time. I just always need to know information about stuff! Ovulating only 10 times a year is an interesting fact though.. maybe that's why I didn't get my positives the last 2 months :winkwink: I don't think that was my case but I can believe anything I want to! :thumbup:


----------



## justmeinlove

Thanks guys, you've made me smile; I appreciate it


----------



## plastikpony

Hello Ladies!!!!!

Well JustMe, that is just annoying isn't it??! Stupid temps. I hopw that you get a nice big suprise BFP!!! That would be so awesome!! And don't worry about sounding crazy, like MoreBabies and onebumpplease said, we're all a little loony (or at least sound like it) when ttc. If we weren't then we wouldn't be normal! :hugs: How are you feeling today? Does it feel like AF is on her way? If you are due and she does come (seriously holding thumbs she doesn't because u are preggers!!!) then your cycles are still normal and intact :D

AFM, cd 8 today, finished off the clomid yesterday and now waiting to ovulate. I'm so scared that my cm will have dried up because of the clomid. I always rely on that to see when I'm going to ov. If I don't have any, then how will I know? I bought some opk's, but i've never used them before so I don't know if I trust them and on top of not trusting them, I'm not actually sure how to use them right!! I mean, when do I start testing? Is today too early? I've heard most ppl ov 5-9 days after the last clomid pill. It's so weird to think that I might not ov on day 13 like I ALWAYS do. Oi vey!!!

Any advice would be much appreciated!!

We dtd yesterday, so I'm thinking every other day from now, just to cover the bases, and then more if I can figure out when I'm about to ov!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Doesn't really feel any more like it's coming than it has for the last few days, went to the loo earlier and nothing really (although tmi, I swear it smelt like MARMITE in there, wtf was that?!)(lol, I am so not telling that to anyone else, apologies for those grossed out by the over-share) :p

Ooh ooh I know some things about opks after asking about them yesterday (and spending mone on a pack of them!!!!!). Apparently digital ones are best (I bought clearblue) cos if you're in your fertile phase you get a smiley face, and there's no trying to interpret lines or anything. Smiley face = sex!
Having then read the Sperm meets Egg plan, apparently the idea of THAT is that you start having sex every other day on Day 8, and then once you have your smiley face opk, you do it every day for 3 days then have a day off and then do it again for good luck!

Does this help? :) :D I hope so!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Oh and my clearblue opk seems to suggest starting to test at Day 5 and keep going through to Day 25. However I think they may just be trying to sell more stuff, and considering that 1 pack cost £30 I viewed that suggestion with dubiousness!

Basically I think your plan is awesome!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Holy hell!! Day 5??! I did look at the clearblue ones (longingly) but it's just too much cash!! I bought 5 regular ones, but I'm scard that if I start today I'm going to run out!! Lol. I guess then I just buy more, right?

Marmite??!!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!! :haha: :haha: That is hysterical!! I'm glad you told me coz I needed a good laugh!!

When do you think you ov'd? I don't see any crosshairs on FF, is that coz you took them out or did they just not give you any?

Holding thumbs for you dear!


----------



## justmeinlove

FF took the crosshairs out which has only added to my loathing of it :p It had however originally placed them at day 12.

I know what you mean, clearblue is stupid expensive! I couldn't see any others in Sainsburys though and I was in a bad, stressed mood :p


----------



## justmeinlove

Woo hoo! AF came! I have Never been so relieved!! And this month we shall be applying opk and sperm meets egg plan. Hopefully we can tread a careful path between not overthinking it and me getting a bfp and giving my hb the most awesome smile ever!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Good luck Justmeinlove for this coming cycle :dust::dust:

plastikpony - I think we are the same C.D I am now 10. 

Fertile week or as I like to call it freak week has begun. We are going for everyother day till positive opk which should be Wednesday then everyday till Saturday. I should O Friday or around then.
On my way to catching this egg lol


----------



## plastikpony

Lotus, you crack me up!! Freak Week!! The name is actually so fitting!! I have no idea what to expect this cycle because of the clomid. I've definately been more 'dry' which is sad, but I've been making good use of my Preseed!! I would usually ov on cd 13, which is tomorrow, but I've heard of some people being early and some late when using clomid. Had some sparse EWCM this morning, but have not had a positive opk yet. I had a few faint lines on cd9 and cd10, but nothing since then. No idea what to think, I'm just going to get on with the sexy time!! :sex:

How are all of you ladies doing after the weekend?

Well done, JustMe, for being so darn positive all the time!! It's an inspiration :hugs:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Plastikponey - just keep BD until your sure you have O'd tihat's the best way. Keep charting ur cervical mucus and you should be fine. 
Good Luck
AFM - first negative OPK today expect it to go positive on wednesday we shall see.
Happy BD


----------



## justmeinlove

Ooh almost time to try my first opk! B-)


----------



## plastikpony

I got a positive opk!!! So excited!! Good luck JustMe!


----------



## justmeinlove

Less typing, more sex! Go go go! ;-)
Mine was neg but that's fine ;-)


----------



## Impet Limpet

I'm gonna pick my opks up again, I had a two month break.

Last months chart was well odd, very low temps after 7dpo and lots of spotting again too :-(

Went to Drs and she said as my bloods, swabs and pelvic scan are all normal there is nothing else they can do (contraceptions is used to stop spotting but that won't help TTC! haha!)

She said to go back in July if I haven't conceived by and she will arrange for DH to have sperm analysis.

Prob is I'm getting sick of taking prenatals, they are fussy on my tummy and I even vomited early last month because I had them on an empty stomach - I had no probs taking vitamins last thing at night before I started prenatals


----------



## Lotus Womb

No positive opk yet but still BD good luck catching that egg ladies.


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Just popping by to say I'm back to not testing again. My bfp turned out to be an angel at 5+2. Not sure when I'll ovulate as miscarriage was only 6 days ago. Fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## flamingpanda

plastikpony said:


> I got a positive opk!!! So excited!! Good luck JustMe!

Congrats! I remember being ridiculously excited at a positive OPK, even called my partner at work lol.


----------



## plastikpony

Thanks Panda!! 2 dpo and 12 days till I can test!!! This waiting is ridiculous. I've decided that any symptom at all that I get this month I am going to put down to the clomid. Don't want to get my hopes up just to have them dashed again!

How are you doing? Pregnancy going well?


----------



## Jaynie82

Hi everyone! Spent all afternoon reading the posts and you are all so inspiring!! We are now on our 3rd cycle and I feel like we only know what we should be doing now! I'm DPO4 little bit of cramping but nothing much else. I tested twice on the first cycle and I don't want to go through the let down again if poss. AF came 4 days early last month. Due next Sat so i will be waiting until at least then to test if AF doesn't make an appearance before then.
Have to say for the first 2 cycles i was obsessing over EVERYTHING. Bit different this time as hubby had a stinking cold when we should have been BD so not that hopeful this month!
Anyway got OPK sticks for next month although again trying not to be too scientific about the whole thing


----------



## more babies

AF got me yesterday right on schedule :( so we will be trying again. I didn't want another december baby but was still down about AF showing up and was hoping to be done with TTC. Hopefully we will get our BFP in May! Good luck to the rest of you as well! :dust:


----------



## justmeinlove

Bwahaha, positive opk today. Oh the excitement! (I was actually quite excited, what a funny thing to be excited about!) :o


----------



## more babies

justmeinlove said:


> Bwahaha, positive opk today. Oh the excitement! (I was actually quite excited, what a funny thing to be excited about!) :o

Good luck and get busy! :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## Lotus Womb

28329 said:


> Hi ladies. Just popping by to say I'm back to not testing again. My bfp turned out to be an angel at 5+2. Not sure when I'll ovulate as miscarriage was only 6 days ago. Fingers crossed for you all.

So sorry 28329 :hugs::hugs: sending lots of love and I hope when your ready you can try again.

justmeinlove - I get excited too especially as I hate POAS for PG test it so refreshing to see positive 2 lines on a test even if opk lol :haha:

AFM- 2 positive opk Thursday and Friday. It was negative today so I may o today. :dust::dust:

Good luck Ladies


----------



## 28329

Well, I'm ttc! Decided we're ready. Doctor is getting me tested after 3 losses but I want a baby so here's to a may bfp. Good luck to all the ladies entering or are in their tww.


----------



## more babies

28329 said:


> Well, I'm ttc! Decided we're ready. Doctor is getting me tested after 3 losses but I want a baby so here's to a may bfp. Good luck to all the ladies entering or are in their tww.

Good luck! I hope you get you BFP! :dust: I also wanted to say my mother had 3 MCs in a row and then went on to have 3 healthy babies :thumbup:


----------



## 28329

Aww thank you. I hope it was just unfortunate bad luck and not me with a problem. Doctor said I'll be a little more fertile in next 3 months so I'll take advantage of that.


----------



## Sooshiewoosh

justmeinlove said:


> Bwahaha, positive opk today. Oh the excitement! (I was actually quite excited, what a funny thing to be excited about!) :o

Time to get busy!!! Baby dust!!!


----------



## Sooshiewoosh

more babies said:


> AF got me yesterday right on schedule :( so we will be trying again. I didn't want another december baby but was still down about AF showing up and was hoping to be done with TTC. Hopefully we will get our BFP in May! Good luck to the rest of you as well! :dust:

That's too bad. Here's hoping to have BFP in May!!!


----------



## flamingpanda

plastikpony said:


> Thanks Panda!! 2 dpo and 12 days till I can test!!! This waiting is ridiculous. I've decided that any symptom at all that I get this month I am going to put down to the clomid. Don't want to get my hopes up just to have them dashed again!
> 
> How are you doing? Pregnancy going well?

It's funny, I think the OPKs are great, it gives us that confirmation our bodies are doing what they should. My bf didn't really understand my excitement (as he never worried our bodies weren't working lol). For us it confirmed what I'd suspected that I actually ovulated much later than "normal" (day 17 rather than 14). So we'd been trying at completely the wrong time first month. They were very useful, especially seeing as they were so cheap on amazon! That with the temping just let me feel like I was in control. Perhaps I'm just a control freak but I literally felt we were doing all we could. Nothing wrong with tipping the odds like that. I'm still gutted we never got to try the preseed though as that sounded like hilarious fun! :p

BTW sorry for not checking in here as much recently. I've rarely been online at all, been away from home and this past week I've had a dreadful cold. But I do like to get back here and see how everyone's getting on. I'm so proud that this little thread we all started grew into what it did. :) I need to pick back over the past few weeks and see what I've missed.

Yes, sort of. I have a ridiculous pain in my lower back at the moment. I thought it was just from sleeping funny but we're on to the 3rd week of it now. We walked the dog round the local park yesterday and cleaned the house when we got home. By the time I was done I was in agony. Not sure what's causing it so I think I'm going to give the doctor a call this week and just make sure everything is ok. Other than that though things seem "normal". My tummy feels a bit firmer than it did (although thankfully my jeans still fit). We have our first real scan on Friday and my partner is crazy excited for it. There's a part of me hoping we get a nice US tech because I've been reading online that at 14 weeks it's sometimes possible for them to make a guess at the sex but some won't even try. We opted to have the NT scan (for downs syndrome and such) which has meant our scan is at 13w 6d so I have my fingers crossed we might get an early look at what it is! :D I don't mind either way, but it would be a relief to be able to stop arguing over one set of names! :haha:


----------



## plastikpony

Hi ladies!! How is everyone today?

Flaming, glad that things are going well!! I'm sure all the aches and pains are normal. Hope that you get a nice tech that makes an effort, would be super cool to know if you having a girl or a boy!!

JustMe, how's the bd'ing going? You must have ovulated by now, right? *excitement*

AFM, I'm obsessing. It's terrible. I'm 4 dpo, although I think it's 5 dpo, but FF doesn't agree with me :growlmad: I haven't convinced myself that I'm pg, I promised myself that any and all symptoms this month I would blame on the clomid, but I DO spend a crazy amound of time every day wondering and wishing and waiting for this two weeks to be over :dohh: I'm frustrating myself! So far my skin has cleared up (never happens), my bbs are already bigger but not sore :holly: (usually only happens from about 7dpo and they would be sore), I've had these weird 'bubbles' in my tummy for two days that actually kept DH and I awake on Saturday night they were so loud, and I've had some cramps pretty much all over my tummy area, up to feeling like a mild stich under my right rib and some around my ovaries (both of them) and some around my groin and belly button. SO as you can see, Clomid is playing havoc with me.


----------



## justmeinlove

Hey Plastik, glad to hear you have all sorts of exciting inner gurglings! :) Fingers crossed! :D

I suspect I have indeed o'd, with shocking speed if you look at my temps! :o I mean basically if you believe FF (hah!) the day after my positive opk, it had already happened cos my temps had gone up. I am not sure how, if things go that fast, you're meant to squeeze in 3 days of constant sex as recommended by SMEP! :) Actually looking at it Plastik, if I did indeed o'd the day FF thinks I did, aren't I on roughly the same schedule as you now?! :o ;)

However we have been at it every other day for a good week now, so fingers crossed :D 
Which has been a LOT of fun! :D **beams**

I hope I get a BFP! :)


----------



## AllieIA

So, I'm back to waiting out the tww. I have long cycles, 40 days, so its been a while since I looked into this group. I'm currently 9dpo and my temps have been very flat. I have hovered between 98.3 and 98.5 since 3dpo. Is that odd? I feel like I'm usually a bit more bouncy. Was not temping last time I became pregnant, ended with a miscarriage at 6 weeks. 
Anyone else have flat temps in the tww?


----------



## AllieIA

Not expecting af until 15 dpo so I have more time to ponder...
Decided its better not to test until after 15 dpo. What's the point? I can't alter the outcome either way so might as well wait. Right?!


----------



## plastikpony

Whoah!! JustMe!! Nice temp jump this morning!! You really DID ovulate fast, didn't you? Good thing you were keep up the every-other-day BD!! :thumbup:

We're pretty much the same now! How exciting!! I'm 5 dpo and you are 4 dpo! How are you feeling? Anything interesting going on? I'm still pretty much the same as the last few days, nothing too exciting to report. How long is your luteal phase usually? Mine is the usual 14 days, so am due on 3 May, which happens to be my sister's birthday!! :happydance: I hope it's a happy day!!


----------



## flamingpanda

I agree with plastik, nice temp justme. Not that I'm stalking either of your charts of course. :p Fingers crossed here.


----------



## justmeinlove

Um - thank you! ;) I'm pretty sure it's right, although it's always a bit shaky as I keep my thermometer on the windowsill so it's a balance between warming it up enough that it's not just FREEZING and making it too warm! ;)

Plastik - I know! :D Maybe it's fate! :D *fingers crossed!* No symptoms here of any note, but I work a strict policy of ignoring Anything before at least 7dpo, otherwise I fear that way lies madness. I'm usually around 14 days, so should be due AF next Friday. If it didn't arrive, beyond the obvious reasons, it would also be excellent because I will be camping for 4 days then, and portaloos and muddy portashowers do Not work well with being on AF :(

AllieIA - absolutely! Tests do not, as you say, make you more or less pregnant, they just report back! :) No point wasting the money or driving yourself crazy. Re flat temps, I had a relatively flat temp month in Feb - bfn (lol, as all other months!). The other thing would be are you sure your thermometer battery is ok? :)


----------



## more babies

What method are you ladies using (if any)? I read up on SMEP as I've noticed a lot of people talking about it. Does that seem to be the best way to go?

Im trying to relax myself with this whole thing but I can't seem to do it :wacko: I need to figure out a way to not think about TTC nonstop. I think it may be impossible but I also can't imagine that it helps the situation. I just feel so doubtful about it all. Im really hoping this cycle works out!

Good luck to you ladies! I hope you get your BFPs this cycle! :dust:


----------



## plastikpony

MoreBabies!! I've read about SMEP but haven't actually done it. I know JustMe was planning on doing it this month but then Ov snuck up on her qutie early!!

AFM, I'm big on the temping thing. It doesn't tell you when you are going to O, but it does confirm once you have. This month I used opk's for the first time and if we didn't catch the eggy this cycle then I'll be using them again next month. That way you know a day or so before you ov and u can make sure to get busy at the right time. Also, my cycles are really regular, so I know more-or-less when I o each month, and make sure you have lots of baby-making fun around that time :happydance:

If you find a way to stop thinking about TTC non-stop, then please share!!! Maybe we can sell the idea and become millionaires!!! :rofl:


----------



## justmeinlove

Yeah we were going to have a go at SMEP but I got a positive opk one day and then an elevated temp the next, so no time!!!! :) Reading the boards on here though, it was quite encouraging how many people who had been posting about it were now pregnant!


----------



## AllieIA

Just me - I'm thinking the battery is fine. I took my temp a second time this morning after walking around and it was .2 higher than when I first took it. Laying down it was, again, 98.5 after adjusting it for getting up earlier. So, for a few days I was at 98.4 and after a .2 drop I'm staying at 98.5. Just seems weird.


----------



## more babies

I haven't tried the whole tempting thing. I may look into that a bit more if I don't get a positive in the next few months. Which OPKs are you ladies using.. digital or non?

I was talking to DH last night about how I think I stress myself out because I think about it nonstop and at first he tried to play it off like he's all relaxed about it but then gave in and said he does too.. although its definitely more stressful for us girls! His plan is he thinks we should :sex: :sex: every day. :haha:


----------



## justmeinlove

Morebabies, heh that's an awesome solution :-D as for opk I have clearblue digital, which was expensive but at least easy to read.


----------



## more babies

justmeinlove said:


> Morebabies, heh that's an awesome solution :-D as for opk I have clearblue digital, which was expensive but at least easy to read.

Yeah I had got some non digitals before but I think I made myself crazy staring at the lines and I think I started too early so I never really followed through with them because they were stressing me out :rofl: so I was thinking about getting pack of digitals because you just wait for the smiley face right?

Not sure I want to :sex: every night for as long as he wants to :dohh: BUT if we do it every other night till a positive OPK then every night for a few nights, that should cover it right? Does it matter what time you use the OPKs? I thought I read something about using them in the afternoon.


----------



## more babies

Ok so I got some digital Ppls while I was at the store. I only got the 7 pack because it was on sale and also the other one was SO expensive so hopefully 7 is enough. Im going to start using them on cd10. 4 days to go! Im excited and hopeful!


----------



## 28329

I did smep last cycle. Not sure when I'll ovulate after the loss but will be doing smep again this cycle!


----------



## plastikpony

I used the non digital opk's, mainly coz the digital ones were so DAMNED expensive!! Would be awesome to see a smiley face though!!

How is everyone else doing today? JustMe, 5dpo, right? 9 days to go!!!

AFM, ladies, things are strange. The bubbles haven't stopped and the cramps have gotten a little worse. 6dpo today if FF is to be believed :shrug: (I reckon I'm 7dpo - HALFWAY!!). I've had (**TMI ALERT**) diarreah for the last two or three days, and the weird thing is, its *green* !! I don't know what to make of it. :dohh: I haven't eaten anything out of the ordinary, I've been on my prenatal vits for months already so it can't be that. I'm starting to feel that monster Hope rising inside of me, and it scares me.


----------



## ScubaBabe

Hi Ladies , am a newbie and what a great thread to join in. I must admit I started backreading from Page 60 only...

Anyway, I'm on my tww, not testing until the 2nd of May. I use FF and a clearblue monitor. CBFM says that I ovulated on CD 13 and 14 (Peak Days) but FF put the cross hairs (albeit a dotted one) on CD 12. Anyway, we did managed to DTD and we're probably covered on those days, but I've consciously stopped recording symptoms this month. I also stopped symptom spotting altogether except that on CD20 I went to have a scheduled ultrasound and the report didn't show any corpus luteum (googling results say that they aren't always visible after OV) but my endometrium has thickened by 100% compared to my last ultrasound result (which was taken around the same time in my cycle, and I've VERY regular).

So all in all I'm hoping that it's a good sign, but still holding out to POAS. I'm going on a trip for a few days and I will deliberately not bring any HPTs so that I'm not tempted. Btw, my BBT's are still on the high's (all above my coverline) so I'm keeping fingers crossed they stay that way.

Good luck to us all!!!! :happydance:


----------



## justmeinlove

Plastik - I'm going to be tremendously practical, just because 'HOPE!' is a hard thing to deal with at 7dpo and I don't want you going crazy ;) And you Know I have my fingers totally crossed for you - but yeah, green poo is NOT a symptom! :p And apparently it can be something that happens if the food goes through your insides too quickly, as the bile doesn't get reabsorbed (and bile is green!). Tbh, if you've had bad diarrhoea for more than a few days, just go to the Dr anyway, see if they can give you anything to help with it as it's no fun! And make sure you stay hydrated. OK? According to the interwebs, clomid can cause stomach upsets?
BIG HUGS!! And remember, just cos I have stomped on your crazy symptom doesn't mean I think you're not pregnant - I totally hope you are!!! :D But at 7dpo you won't know yet :) And that's ok! *adds some more hugs!*

Scuba - good luck! That all sounds very good :) I hope it keeps up! And good plan!


----------



## plastikpony

Thanks JustMe, I needed that!! :hugs: What would I do without you?! I can't wait for this long weekend to start, hopefully there will be lots to distract me and by the time I come back to work on Wednesday it'll be nearly time for AF to show. Am honestly going to do my best to NOT test, but this month I have no less than 6 HPT in the house, which is not a good sign. Will be needing daily pep talks from you ladies to keep me in line :thumbup: 

Welcome SubaBabe!!! Good idea to stay away from the HPT's!! That's the easiest way to make sure that you don't do the early testing thing. I think I need to get away from my computer. Dr Google is a bad bad thing!


----------



## more babies

I hate Hope! :growlmad: She's the most disappointing :witch: I've ever met! I tried so hard not to get hopeful last month but with about one week left to go she snuck up on me and I couldn't resist even though I had a strong feeling I wasn't pregnant. I will do my best to ignore her this time but I dont know if I have what it takes to do that esp towards the end! :dohh:


----------



## Cherry263

flamingpanda said:


> Our Regulars
> 
> *Elhaym* [:bfp: #1]
> *flamingpanda* - _*Lisa*_ (27) TTC#1
> *Impet Limpet*
> *MummyWant2be*
> *pinkribbon*
> *plastikpony*
> *ROROLL*
> *smiler82*
> 
> 
> My Original Post
> 
> 
> Just wondering. My partner was dead against me testing at the end of the month and he said we should just wait and see what happens so I don't get depressed if it's BFN. Only after I'm late can I test. I kind of see his point but I know as I get closer I'll feel really anxious to find out. Reading posts it seems like almost everyone tests early, anyone else not testing and waiting?



I don't test. I wait until I'm late...but I drive myself nuts with imaginary symptoms in the mean time! lol


----------



## justmeinlove

Dr Google is like Dr Nick from The Simpsons


----------



## plastikpony

justmeinlove said:


> Dr Google is like Dr Nick from The Simpsons

:rofl: So true!!!

JustMe, I need another reality check please!!! That monster I told you about earlier is growing!!! The last two time I've been to the loo today there has been brown spotting when I wipe! Like, unmistakable brown spotting. I never ever ever spot between periods!!

Now I'm getting all excited about silly things like implantation bleeding even though I know that only 30% of woman get it! Arg!!! Should I be ignoring it?!


----------



## 28329

Ha ha, dr nick. "Hi dr nick".....


----------



## justmeinlove

Totally ignore it. It could be anything. Could be the Clomid. Could be Ib. Could be ooh I don't know, magic  don't worry, if you're pregnant, you will be anyway in q week regardless of if you guess right in advance :-D hugs! I hope you are though!!!

I'm just being me, but heck it's only 5dpo.

Try thinking about something to do this wknd. Or run around for a bit and try touching your toes  that's distracting!


----------



## plastikpony

Hahaha!! I totally can't touch my toes!! Way too stiff and old for that!! I think this weekend I'm going to ride my horse and clean up around the house. We have about two boxes for the original move still to unpack!!

You are so right, may e it is something, maybe it isn't. Nothing is going to change by getting excited over it!!! :hugs:


----------



## justmeinlove

I'm serious. Try and touch your toes. It's got nothing to do with being able to, just that trying to do it will take your mind off it :p I'd suggest stretches too, but don't know if you veer into paranoia re exercise around the 2WW :) If you don't though - gentle daily stretches, you can google them and they REALLY distract you! (mostly cos you're going 'argh argh I don't bend like this, argh!') :)


----------



## Lotus Womb

You guys are cracking me up today lmao! Well I can vouch for stretching as I practice Yoga and teach pregnancy yoga! Unfortunately it does not take long for tcc to creap back in my mind.
Hope always creaps up on me. Like last cycle and my triasic chart that bombed at 12 dpo. I know it can happen if your not pg but I was gonna be that % that was hee hee.
At least we have each other on this rollercoaster ride!


----------



## justmeinlove

Aw nooooooooo. Now I am getting that Stupid hope nonsense. Look at my temp today!!! My only possible reasons are I had to roll over to get the thermometer and was hugging hb but none of that's unusual! Oh and I had it on the bed, not the windowsill.
Grrrr. Help me, noone needs hope at 6dpo, that's just silly!


----------



## plastikpony

Whoah!! What a jump!! It's probably nothing though. Maybe because the therm was on the bed and warmer than usual, but not coz you had to roll over to get it. I do that all the time and it doesn't affect it. Maybe you getting a bit sick? Did you have anything to drink yesterday? Any alcohol in my system makes my temp skyrocket. Keep trucking JustMe!!! I hope it does mean something, but whether it does or doesn't, obsessing over it is not going to change the outcome!! 

Stupid Hope. 

Nearly halfway for you!! Halfway for me!! Still spotting brown when I wipe this morning. How ridiculous that I am happy about that!


----------



## justmeinlove

No alcohol and now I think about it I had the thermometer on the bed yesterday too... I think I'm going to ascribe it to my body pulling another random trick on me when I think I have it figured...
that said there's still a really tiny REALLY annoying voice going 'ooh you are, you know you are!'. As that voice has done that Every month so far - I think it's kind of lost all credibility! :p

Hugs re the brown :) I totally hope it's a symptom of awesomeness! Would you like a negative example to help keep you sane for a bit? I had a pink spot on the loo roll on about 7dpo and was Convinced that it must be IB. Lol, considering af came, I guess not!

That said, I do totally hope that we are both going to get bfps - just think, if we were it would all be happening right about - Now! :o

(and I hope everyone else gets bfps too!!!! that sounded terrible!)


----------



## plastikpony

EEK!!! Like I said though, obsessing over what might and might not be a symptom won't change the outcome. Not that I've ever let that little bit of logic stop me :haha: We have to hope though. What else do we have? I know it makes it harder, but I refuse to be some robot-woman with no feelings.

I told DH about the spotting yesterday, and what it MIGHT mean, and I got virtually no response. That bothered me. I started wondering if I was the only one who wants this so badly. It bugged me so much that I spoke to him about it later and told him how I felt, and he said that he was trying to be strong for me in case AF comes and I'm dissapointed at the end of the month, and that he really was excited at the possibility but it just seems so unreal to him coz we've been trying for so long and nothing has happened. I told him that no matter how strong he is, I'm always going to be dissapointed when AF shows, and sometimes I need to know that I'm not in this alone in the emotional investment side of things. Then we dtd :rofl: !!


----------



## ScubaBabe

justmeinlove said:


> there's still a really tiny REALLY annoying voice going 'ooh you are, you know you are!'.

I can totally understand what you mean. I am convinced there are two old ladies in my head that taunt me each month!

Good bat: there is hope, oooh that twinge definitely means you're pregnant, you keep on seeing pregnant ladies-it's and auspicious sign, start buying the booties now!!!

Bad bat: Who ya kiddin?, you never did enough BD'ing, you stood two minutes right after BD, you should've drunk more grapefruit juice and had that nice acupuncturist stick more needles on you!

I tell you, between those two and Dr. Google, I'm probably a good candidate for the nut house!

:dohh:


----------



## justmeinlove

Scuba - hehehehehe

Plastik - awesome! And I know what you mean, I think men really are super excited but try not to get too excited visibly. How lovely yours sounds! :D I am trying not to talk about it with my lovely man too much this month as I hate it so much when I have to then say 'bah no dice', especially if he's got a bit excited about it :( I did mention my crazy temp this morning, but then blamed it on the vast quantity of food I ate last night :p It's a really silly situation isn't it - he's my best friend and I love him more than anything, yet I kind of can't talk about it all the time because that would just be the Crazy way to go... :o Obv. if I get a bfp at some point - then I shall rant about it endlessly! :p


----------



## plastikpony

Scuba, you made me laugh!! Good Bat and Bad Bat, I like that!!! :haha:

JustMe, I really do have the most amazing man in the world. I love how you called yours your best friend, DH and I do the same thing! We're best friends. Something to really be greatful for!!

I also try to not keep him up to date with every sordid little detail (that's why we have one another on BnB afer all :happydance:), unless it's something really unusual or exciting. I want him to be as suprised as me (more if possible) when we eventually get that :bfp: . And we will!!! Positive thinking. This month would be fabulous!


----------



## more babies

We're starting SMELL tonight! I really hope it works!


----------



## justmeinlove

Do you mean smep? ;-) cos that was totally funny


----------



## justmeinlove

And good luck!!!


----------



## more babies

justmeinlove said:


> Do you mean smep? ;-) cos that was totally funny

:rofl: Yes! Stupid auto correct! :haha:


----------



## plastikpony

Lol!!! MoreBabies, enjoy your SMELL! :haha:

How thing today JustMe? Scuba?

This brown spotting of mine is ever so light, but now I'm more nervous about it than excited. Starting to think its some cruel trick that the clomid is playing on me! On the bright side, my temperature did a nice little jump this morning, so maybe it is a good sign? 8 dpo today, and for once my bbs aren't sore yet. Guess clomid really does change things up!!


----------



## plastikpony

Lol!!! MoreBabies, enjoy your SMELL! :haha:

How thing today JustMe? Scuba?

This brown spotting of mine is ever so light, but now I'm more nervous about it than excited. Starting to think its some cruel trick that the clomid is playing on me! On the bright side, my temperature did a nice little jump this morning, so maybe it is a good sign? 8 dpo today, and for once my bbs aren't sore yet. Guess clomid really does change things up!!


----------



## justmeinlove

But we were talking about how it could be anything and it could be  don't worry, you either are or you aren't and their thing to do is be Zen about and relax and accept what will be and go and enjoy the sunshine and listen to the birds sing 

I did only wake up 10 mins ago and am still in bed.


----------



## justmeinlove

And hurrah for temp jumps!  I think ff will have a stupid freakout if mine goes up then down again


----------



## plastikpony

Be Zen. I like that! I'm going to go be Zen on the back of a horse for the morning and take my mind off of all this stuff :thumbup: see your temp came down a touch this morning, still nice and high above cover line though!! Kmfx for you!


----------



## justmeinlove

Hey my temp dip is like totally textbook implantation dip I'll have you know :p

(hah!)


----------



## justmeinlove

More seriously, the only thing I can rustle up as a potential symptom is being far too emotional today (and having a headache!). Am really missing hb (stupid being at work), welled up at the thought of not seeing him until tonight.

I think the emotional is a bit of random 'more than usual' but couldn't say whether the headache is just because I'm really seized up and need a massage :o :p Either way it's all adding up to 'iwannagohomeandSNUGGLE!' :|


----------



## more babies

I just woke up to the most disturbing dream. I know its just a dream but it felt so real and everything was so clear. I know im not pregnant yet but I just dreamt I had a miscarriage :nope:. It was like I was watching myself and my husband and the 'events'. It scares me for what's to come even though it was just a dream.. :sad1:


----------



## justmeinlove

HUGS!!!!!!! Bad dreams, especially amazingly realistic ones, suck. But dreams aren't predictive and if you can, try and do something to get out of your head for a bit - for example, physical exercise. Really push it, it will help.

Apparently dreaming of such things can be a fear of loss expressing itself.


----------



## more babies

justmeinlove said:


> HUGS!!!!!!! Bad dreams, especially amazingly realistic ones, suck. But dreams aren't predictive and if you can, try and do something to get out of your head for a bit - for example, physical exercise. Really push it, it will help.
> 
> Apparently dreaming of such things can be a fear of loss expressing itself.

Thanks! I just googled it too and found the same things about loss of control or expression and things like that. A part of me is afraid to have another child. My other two are 9 and 6 and it scares me a bit to start over from the baby stage. And im afraid I wont be able to get pregnant again. Also we just went for a follow up of my youngest daughters health issues the day before yesterday and the appointment didn't go quite as I thought it would leaving me a bit lost emotionally with a lot of fears. If anything id guess it would have something to do with my daughter as I try to keep my fears deep down because there's nothing I can do about it. Looking it up made me feel better that it is unlikely to be some bad omen of what's to come. Its still a bit disturbing though. Its so crazy when dreams are so real like that.


----------



## more babies

So I wasn't going to start using the OPKs until cd10 (tomorrow) but yesterday I was having a lot of ewcm and used one yesterday but I had just drank a lot of water and it was just an O. I just used one now though and got a :) !!! I can't believe how excited I am about a simple happy face! :haha: I never would have thought I ovulated this early esp since my period just ended two days ago. We :sex: last night and I guess we will be for the next few nights in a row! I hope this works!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Woo! Good luck! And hugs re your daughter, I hope she is ok. And totally empathise re early ov, me too!

I've done about ten mind of hula hooping today and 2 press ups. Tummy is all things now! But I imagine that's being out of practice, not a symptom ;-)


----------



## justmeinlove

Mins and twingy. Man, auto correct is Really annoying isn't it!


----------



## 28329

So...I got my positive opk yesterday and I'm ovulating now!! Its more painful this time but I've read a lot about more intense ovulation pain after pregnancy or a loss.


----------



## more babies

justmeinlove said:


> Mins and twingy. Man, auto correct is Really annoying isn't it!

:haha: gald to see im not alone! Have you ever checked out the damn you auto correct website? Its pretty funny. A friend of mine showed it to me the other day. Its some good reading.

BTW thanks about my daughter :) she's ok now and we are hoping she stays that way.. just had some fill in doctor throwing worst case outcomes in my face like I dont know the possibilities already.


----------



## more babies

28329 said:


> So...I got my positive opk yesterday and I'm ovulating now!! Its more painful this time but I've read a lot about more intense ovulation pain after pregnancy or a loss.

Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## justmeinlove

Oh grrr! 8 dpo and got silly sleep and silly temps today so am ignoring them ( first was 36.0, second was 36.6 etc). Bit :-( cos chart seems to be following usual pattern. However annoying commentary voice is going ' ooh your temp is still good, you know you're pregnant'. Help!


----------



## plastikpony

justmeinlove said:


> Oh grrr! 8 dpo and got silly sleep and silly temps today so am ignoring them ( first was 36.0, second was 36.6 etc). Bit :-( cos chart seems to be following usual pattern. However annoying commentary voice is going ' ooh your temp is still good, you know you're pregnant'. Help!

Ahhh!!! How frustrating JustMe!! Don't want to get your hopes up, but your temp IS still good! Just chill, wait a bit, and see what your temp is like tomorrow.

MoreBabies, good luck for your daughter, and congrats on the positive opk! :sex: :sex: :sex: I love damnyouautocorrect!! Makes my day every time!!

I'm STILL spotting, but it's SO slight! In fact its so light today that I think it might be stopping. Never enough to get onto my panties and only really noticeable if I wipe really deep (tmi, sorry)! Confused as to what it is, if it's the clomid or implantation bleeding or just AF Starting crazy early! On the bright side I had a temp jump yesterday which stayed up today. If it stays up or goes up tomorrow my chart will look triphasic, which would be pretty cool in my books.


----------



## justmeinlove

Gosh


----------



## more babies

Thanks plastic :) good luck to you girls.. I hope you get your BFPs this cycle!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Went swimming, tummy now slightly achy. Oh dear, think brain may have succumbed to the crazy


----------



## plastikpony

justmeinlove said:


> Went swimming, tummy now slightly achy. Oh dear, think brain may have succumbed to the crazy

We can be crazies together then, coz I've defiantly lost the plot! So desperately want to see a :bfp: this month!! Arg!! A number of cramps today. If my chart looks triphasic tomorrow I'm going to struggle to keep myself sane and not test!


----------



## Lotus Womb

I'm STILL spotting, but it's SO slight! In fact its so light today that I think it might be stopping. Never enough to get onto my panties and only really noticeable if I wipe really deep (tmi, sorry)! Confused as to what it is, if it's the clomid or implantation bleeding or just AF Starting crazy early! On the bright side I had a temp jump yesterday which stayed up today. If it stays up or goes up tomorrow my chart will look triphasic, which would be pretty cool in my books.[/QUOTE]


Wow your chart is looking amazing and will def look triasic with another high temp tommorow. Best of Luck for your BFP.

justmeinlove best of luck to you too, we are def all in the limbo stage of waiting. It is getting very exciting.

28329 & More babies - hoping this is your cycle get to :sex::sex:

AFM- nothing really exciting temps looking ok. Had some cramping at 6dpo in the morning. Thats it

:dust::dust: to all


----------



## more babies

Out of curiosity if you ovulate early that would push everything else up by a few days also right? I have such a good feeling about this month so I will be so disappointed if it doesn't work out. Im trying to hold back it back because I really don't want to get my hopes up. :dohh:


----------



## Jaynie82

Hi girls hope u are having a better weekend then me! Been having AF type cramps since wed but nothing yet. AF is due to start today and on dpo 12 today. Ended up teeing this morning as I am on a hen do tonight and needed to sense check if I should be drinking. Anyway BFN! Thinking at this stage I should be getting bfp if preggo so I am goin tonight however going to be relatively sensible. So annoyed as I got my hair done curly and even with a brolly am slightly wind swept! So sitting waitin for everyone to come with my bottle if corona! X


----------



## Jaynie82

I hate auto correct! Guessing u all know I meant testing! X


----------



## Impet Limpet

more babies said:


> So I wasn't going to start using the OPKs until cd10 (tomorrow) but yesterday I was having a lot of ewcm and used one yesterday but I had just drank a lot of water and it was just an O. I just used one now though and got a :) !!! I can't believe how excited I am about a simple happy face! :haha: I never would have thought I ovulated this early esp since my period just ended two days ago. We :sex: last night and I guess we will be for the next few nights in a row! I hope this works!!!

I appear to have ovulated very early this month too cycle day 9 on the third day after i stopped spotting. I reallu don't believe i did so i'm still bding and taking opks til at least cd 16.


----------



## justmeinlove

Maybe there's something in the water if we're all getting the big o early! :O


----------



## more babies

Impet Limpet said:


> more babies said:
> 
> 
> So I wasn't going to start using the OPKs until cd10 (tomorrow) but yesterday I was having a lot of ewcm and used one yesterday but I had just drank a lot of water and it was just an O. I just used one now though and got a :) !!! I can't believe how excited I am about a simple happy face! :haha: I never would have thought I ovulated this early esp since my period just ended two days ago. We :sex: last night and I guess we will be for the next few nights in a row! I hope this works!!!
> 
> I appear to have ovulated very early this month too cycle day 9 on the third day after i stopped spotting. I reallu don't believe i did so i'm still bding and taking opks til at least cd 16.Click to expand...

Im still using the OPKs too because Im so surprised by it. Although I will say I believe I have ovulation pains today and I also got a negative OPK this afternoon. If it turns out I did indeed ovulate Im glad I didnt wait until today to start using the OPKs or I would have missed it! We've :sex: 3 days in a row as of today (which was a bit painful :shrug:) and I have enough OPKs to last me until cd14 so we will see what happens! Good luck! Maybe we will all get our BFPs this cycle! How amazing would that be?! :dust:


----------



## plastikpony

Geez, what's with all the early ovulating ladies? Well so far everyone looking good!

AFM, my temp dropped this morning, 10dpo. I was so hoPing for another high temp today as that would have made my chart look triphasic. Since that failed to happen I've completely swung the other way, so sure it isn't my month and just feeling generally depressed. Sorry for the mope ladies, I'm just over all this waiting and disappointment.


----------



## justmeinlove

Hey, hugs. Mine was poo today too so I have decided to ignore it. But yeah, me too, this a whole standard pattern of crap temps followed by bfn. Rubbish.

On the good side we are married to the loveliest guys and however this works out long time, even without a baby we still have the super awesomeness of being with them 

Uber hugs though.


----------



## plastikpony

justmeinlove said:


> Hey, hugs. Mine was poo today too so I have decided to ignore it. But yeah, me too, this a whole standard pattern of crap temps followed by bfn. Rubbish.
> 
> On the good side we are married to the loveliest guys and however this works out long time, even without a baby we still have the super awesomeness of being with them
> 
> Uber hugs though.

I actually teared up reading that!! You are so right. We're married to our best friends and life is amazing. So much to be grateful for! Anything extra is just a bonus!! :hugs:


----------



## justmeinlove

hugs back


----------



## plastikpony

Spotting has stopped!! I'm so happy about that, I was starting to wonder if there was something wrong with me, or if it was just a crazy long extended start to AF. Clearly it wasn't that, so I'm happy.

So right now I'm (not) distracting myself by planning a big family lunch that we are hosting on tuesday. Starters, mains, dessert, salads and side dishes. And home-made lemonade. Should keep me busy for a while :)


----------



## AllieIA

Not sure if I should test this morning. Today is 15 dpo and I was expecting af. No signs of pregnancy or af (cm is slippery/clear...tmi).
Should I wait another day?


----------



## AllieIA

Ok...couldn't wait as my bladder was going to explode....

BFP

So excited and nervous. Our last two pregnancies have ended in miscarriage. We have twin girls that are 2 and a half and my husband is being deployed next month for four months. So, this month and next month was our last chance until he got back.

So nervous! I will be calling our doctor tomorrow.


----------



## 28329

Congratulations! I was gonna say with slipper clear cm on day af due to test. He he. So happy for you.


----------



## AllieIA

Thanks! Trying to keep positive and calm.


----------



## justmeinlove

Ooooh congratulations!!! Good idea re Dr, you should get specific care after 2 I think. Yayyy!!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Yea AllieIA congrates on your BFP. Hope going to your Dr will help you to relax a little


----------



## AllieIA

Thanks ladies! I'm in shock, just didn't think this was my month. Hoping we finally have our sticky bean!


----------



## 28329

I'm sure you have absolutely nothing to worry about but its so hard not to worry.


----------



## more babies

Congrats Allie! Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## NMichMomma

You can add me to the "don't test" team lol. Too darn expensive and the letdown SUCKS!! My :af: is so unpredictable that I can't see testing everyday lol. I only test if I have any symptoms way beyond the normal AF/ PMS symptoms.


----------



## AllieIA

Thanks for the positive thoughts. 
I agree with not testing until af is due. Every time I've tested early I received a bfn. The cycles where I waited have ALWAYS been a bfp. Crazy!


----------



## plastikpony

Congrats Allie!! All the best!!!

Well, AF got me this morning. I knew it as soon as I took my temp. What a crazy cycle! I'm going to stop putting my life on hold and look into buying a horse. I've been putting it off coz I won't ride if I (ever) get pg. so those 9 months stabling will cost a bit. I'm just so tired of living my life around waiting for my :bfp:

Good luck to you other ladies still in the running!!!


----------



## AllieIA

Keep your chin up plastikpony! Go get that horse! It's hard to plan way in advance not knowing what's to come...but it can become necessary. We are supposed to be going on a family trip to Orlando over Christmas...I can't go if this bean sticks. I'd rather cancel the trip and take the hit. Orlando can be done later. Get yourself the horse, enjoy life, and when you are pregnant someone else can ride for you until you're able to ride again.


----------



## justmeinlove

Hey Plastik. Big hugs!!! Am sorry to hear that :( I do however totally agree with Allie - go get a horse. Babies are a lovely idea, and I do totally want one with my hb, BUT also I am very very keen on spending all of my time with just him - and all that really happens when we get bfns is that we get to do that EVEN MORE! And whilst babies are cool, your life is definitely still important too - so yeah, go get a horse!! :) And be impressed with yourself that you can ride one - I never learnt when I was little so now I view them with some horror - like a really out of control car with no brakes!!!

You do seem to have had a pretty wacky first cycle (and this is really your first go at it, seeing as you've just had the op!) :) Is it worth asking the Dr about how that works re cycle length and clomid etc? :)

Am totally here to chat if you want to - but also can you post a photo of your horse when you get it?! horses are So cute! :D

I'm 10 dpo and lol, well you wouldn't know it for the breathtaking lack of hilarious symptoms. I really hope things have happened, but am totally not betting on it. I am really tired today but on the other hand we went to bed pretty late! ;) Oh and my breasts hurt! But they have started doing that every month and it's getting annoying. Anyway AF due on Friday, blahblahblah :p

**HUGS!**


----------



## Cherry263

my af is also due friday...but im hoping it doesn't come n i get a bfp instead! :)


----------



## more babies

plastikpony said:


> Congrats Allie!! All the best!!!
> 
> Well, AF got me this morning. I knew it as soon as I took my temp. What a crazy cycle! I'm going to stop putting my life on hold and look into buying a horse. I've been putting it off coz I won't ride if I (ever) get pg. so those 9 months stabling will cost a bit. I'm just so tired of living my life around waiting for my :bfp:
> 
> Good luck to you other ladies still in the running!!!

Awes plastik im so sorry to hear about AF getting you. :hugs: Its so easy to get caught up in these viscous two week cycles over and over. I agree you should get your horse and not put it off. It would be good to have something else to focus on and may even help you to get your positive!


----------



## 28329

I'm so sorry the witch got you plastik. Most definitely get a horse. Don't put anything off because you're ttc. I see it as before pregnancy is our chance to spoil ourselves before we spoil a beautiful little baby. So go for it and then grace us with a lovely picture. Horses are by far my favourite animal.


----------



## Lotus Womb

So sorry that AF got you plastik. The horse sounds like a great Passion for you so you should go for it. Even with a BFP in the future I am sure you will work around it.

I am hoping for nothing but high temps on friday. No symptoms for me today!


----------



## justmeinlove

Hmmm, a semi-grrrrr semi-hmm? post - would appreciate people talking sense into me, although I'm not exactly being crazy.

I now have slight cramping that feels very like AF - you know when it makes you feel a bit sick and like AF is going to / has started, because well just bleurgh. I also had a tiny tiny amount of CM on my undies, but who knows , that could be from yesterday's BD'ing?

10 dpo. Opinions? Preferably sanity-maintaining ones! :)

28329 - your profile pic really creeps me out, if it's what I think it is I'm really phobic of them :\ I'm not saying you have to change it, but if I don't fully take in something you've written, apologies, it's just cos I'm trying not to look at the pic! :) :\


----------



## more babies

Justme sounds like possible implantation. Obviously don't want get your hopes up so we can play the other side of this. Like everything else.. could be something or it could be nothing. I've had the most odd symptoms ever since we started TTC that has gotten my hopes up the past 3 cycles. Even if im not looking for symptoms every little feeling, that I probably wouldn't notice if we weren't trying, gets me thinking ohhhhh just maybe! Around 10dpo is usually when I start to get a little nutty :wacko: ill keep my fingers crossed for you that its a good sign and that you'll be getting your BFP in a few days though!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Thank you  I tend to lose it around now too, just cos either way the hormones are kicking in! ;-) and yeah, ever since we started , I've spent every single month convinced I am pregnant at one point or another


----------



## more babies

Justme - Since you ovulated early, will you still be waiting until AF is late to test?

DH and I will be going to a comedy show at a casino and will be staying over night so I think I may try testing that day to see if I can surprise him with a BFP that night. If I did indeed ovulate early, testing that day will put me at 14dpo. My period wouldn't be due for another 4/5 days, though. We are getting a rare night out for our anniversary so a positive that night would be extra special!


----------



## 28329

Justme, before my bfp last cycle I was so sure af was coming with my intense cranps. Sounds good. I hope you get your bfp. Its ok that you don't like the picture, it is what you think it is....a corn snake hatchling. I can't bring myself to change it because he died.


----------



## justmeinlove

I am going to wait until af is late, but I am working on an adjusted time of this Friday instead of next Monday.
However I'm going camping this weekend and can't work out if relevant, whether to test before we go or wait. If I tested before and bfn then I will be really paranoid about coming on all weekend but if I don't test - likewise? Bah! ;-) and besides this could all be deeply irrelevant and stuff could just come bang on time! Hope not though, as per usual


----------



## justmeinlove

And morebabies, good luck! :-D


----------



## more babies

I know.. Im kind of torn about testing. I don't want a negative to put a damper on my night because ill be thinking at 14dpo something should show up if im really pregnant. Most likely ill end up testing that day but I still have 12 days to think about it! Good luck to you too Justme!

My OPKs have continued to be negative also so here's hoping I actually ovulated. We are taking a break from :sex: tonight. We've :sex: the past 4 nights in a row so hopefully something good happened!


----------



## iow_bird

after a wee break from TTC, I'm back in the TWW and thought I'd just pop in and say hi to you ladies! 
I'm off to read the rest of the thread now to see who's got their BFP's whilst I've been away :) 
Lots of :dust: to everyone x x


----------



## justmeinlove

morebabies - it's not a bad idea to consider waiting until a day or two later. How hard would it be to try not to be sad about a bfn, rather than concentrating on having a nice, happy time.

AFM, 11dpo, I had a really sore breast last night, I had to stop lying on it in my sleep cos it hurt! I am definitely cranky. I am also stiff but seriously think that's cos I haven't done pilates for over a month - I think I really am going to have to start again... (and the cranky may well be related to that, stiffness always makes me cranky).

My few hours of cramping like AF has stopped today (hurrah!) and also when I wiped this morning (TMI!) there was what I faintly remember (I was tired!) to be an amount of clear/yellowy CM. Who knows, could that still be left over from BD'ing on Sunday? ;) On the good side breasts feel much less sore and heavy today (sure this might be a sign of AF showing up at some point but it hurts less, so hurrah!)

Temp wise it remains stable. Weirdly it's my first month where 11dpo has been a stable temp, previously it's either gone up or down at this point. Annoyingly last night I sweated all night (eurgh) despite having the window open and trying to throw all my sheets off a lot (although acc. to hb I was wrapped up in duvets all night so maybe that was why!)

No idea. Bits of me think I am, bits of me think that's a ridiculous idea. Tell you what though, I am going swimming tonight minimum, being this stiff is horrible.


----------



## justmeinlove

Oh no, wait, I can feel faint cramps, I would say that's an indication that yet again it's a bfn month.
Bah
:(


----------



## Sooshiewoosh

justmeinlove said:


> Oh no, wait, I can feel faint cramps, I would say that's an indication that yet again it's a bfn month.
> Bah
> :(

It's not over til it's over! Fingers (and toes) crossed that the witch stays away!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Well no brown d/c yet, we shall see :p Definitely cranky though, lol!
Annoyingly, my temp generally goes up before AF comes anyway, so even if it does go up tomorrow, it won't be any help :p

How's everyone else?


----------



## plastikpony

Looking good JustMe!! Holding thumbs for you!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy plastik, how are you???!!! **BIG HUGS!**


----------



## 28329

Justme, cramps and yellow cm was a sure fire way I just 'knew' last cycle I'd get a bfp. I sure hope that's the case for you too. Fx'd.


----------



## more babies

Justme keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! A friend of mine who just found out she's pregnant (and I've also read on here) said that she had minor cramping like AF leading up to her BFP. Good luck!!


----------



## echo

I am waiting. The BFN let-down is a killer. Then there is the evap tease. And the worst of them all: the chemical. 
Happy symptom spotting!


----------



## plastikpony

justmeinlove said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy plastik, how are you???!!! **BIG HUGS!**

Hey sweets!! I'm better thanks! Still disappointed, obviously, but DH has been amazing. Been distracted by having his whole family over and cooked a massive lunch for them today :thumbup: Hopeful for this cycle, but more hopeful for you!!! How you feeling?


----------



## justmeinlove

Knackered! Lol this is really lame pmt if that's what it is. Just got back from swimming, and was out of puff at the end of every length! Un freaking impressive


----------



## more babies

Ok I know this is way to early for any type of symptoms but I don't know what else to think. I've been having quite a bit of pressure down there and to the point where its uncomfortable to sit while wearing jeans. Im trying to ignore it but im so uncomfortable. Its like im full down there. Weird.


----------



## more babies

Sooo I just got another positive on my OPK :shrug: What does this mean??? Unfortunately yesterday when I used it I forgot about it so I didn't see the results because it wasn't on there anymore. I used another yesterday but the thing messed up somehow but looking at the lines on the stick it looked like a possible positive. Then today it worked and I got the happy face. So does this mean I didn't ovulate after the first time I got the positive happy face?!?? I mean I felt like the next day I was having ovulation pains and it was sore when we :sex: ...im so confused :wacko: and I just used my last OPK today.


----------



## 28329

You can ovulate up to 3 days after a positive opk or ovulationg pain. I had a positive opk on cd 15 and ovulation pain on cd 16 but didn't ovulate until cd 18.


----------



## more babies

I don't know. Things have just been weird the past few days. First the ewcm then the positive OPK and then what I thought were ovulation pains and the sore feeling sex followed by this weird constant uncomfortable pressure the past two day and now another positive OPK 4 days later. And I haven't been stressed out about TTC at all this cycle either so I don't know. I just feel a bit lost at the moment. :shrug:


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies. I'd like to join your thread. I'm 13dpo and refuse to test....hoping for the best but expecting the worst...


----------



## iow_bird

Hiya kristin :)

I'm 6dpo, and have very sore boobs :( LO feeding is killing me!! urgh. And I have a migraine (normally only get those a day before af is due and not due until next thursday) and feeling a bit sick. Hmmmm..... I have a feeling I might be... but then again.... damn the symptom spotting, if only we could not do that as well as not test!


----------



## justmeinlove

Heh iow_bird, that would be awesome!

I am feeling a bit lost and confused really today. 12 dpo. And please take any of my comments now with an assumption that later stuff could come on and all of this could look really silly.

But right now, I'm a bit - well, stumped. My temp has stayed the same again (normally by now it would be going up or down). I am getting breathless Really easily (see my comments last night post swimming, today I had walking outside to get in the car). No cramping as yet today or CM.

I think this has gone well outside of my experience to date. I don't know what to think. Part of me is definitely going 'omg!' but it's having to battle the very very cynical half of me that keeps stamping on it.


----------



## justmeinlove

ooh and hello krystinab, welcome and good luck! :) Good choice re not testing imo, way too crazy inducing :D

morebabies, I don't know much about the opk side of things - I know I read somewhere that apparently you can get a positive and then for some reason the egg doesn't release, so your body gears up and does it again - which can give you two positives over a few days. maybe that's it??


----------



## Cherry263

Ok girls...a little update on me...i got up this morning 11dpo and was feeling a bit grippy so i went to the bathroom. I had a bowel movement n whhen i wiped i got a light pink / brown d/c on the tp. i wiped in the front again and saw pinkish brown....is this implantation bleeding???? im so excited i cld burst! my af isnt due till saturday 5th. We only bd once this month the day after ovulation. So i really thought i was out this month...but im hoping this bleeding doesnt worsen and become a period. fx'd oh please oh please oh please God let this be my bfp!!!


----------



## more babies

Justme thats great news with your temps! But in order to keep your hopes low... We can make our bodies do funny things. You read on here about so many people having the craziest of symptoms only for aunt flow to come. Its really unbelievable! That being said I still end up getting my hopes up every time! :winkwink: Got all my fingers crossed for you though!!

AFM I think my pain has fianlly gone away. I haven't gotten out of bed so I cant say for sure yet. Maybe I had a really tough ovulation :shrug: it ended up getting quite painful for a short amount of time last night then seemed to slowly go away and now this morning im feeling good so far. I started this cycle out with a really good feeling and im slowly losing that with fear that I didnt or wont ovulate this cycle.


----------



## justmeinlove

Heh. I don't think my temps are cos of me, hoping they'll stay high hasn't worked any other month. Am Really confused!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## more babies

justmeinlove said:


> Heh. I don't think my temps are cos of me, hoping they'll stay high hasn't worked any other month. Am Really confused!!!!!!!!!!!

I know but I couldn't think of anything to say that would affect your temps. :haha:


----------



## justmeinlove

Well I suppose the thing is that temps don't really count as a sign until they've been up fir 18 days do they
?


----------



## plastikpony

JustMe!!! SO hoping for you! Is your thermometer ok? Having the same temps for a number of days can be that the battery in your thermometer needs changing. OR YOU COULD BE PG!! Or not. Just saying :haha: Sorry, I'm out so now I have to live vicariously through you!!


----------



## justmeinlove

:p thermometer is fine, hb is thinking of starting to keep a ff chart for chuckles, see when it says he ovulates :p it comes up as a diff temp for him, lol!

WEIRD ASS SYMPTOM ALERT: As I sit here innocently minding my own business and not getting much work done, suddenly my stomach now feels like it's BURNING! WTF IS THAT?! Kind of like having...well I guess stomach acid but not in my stomach?! Seriously. WTF?!


----------



## echo

justmeinlove said:


> :p thermometer is fine, hb is thinking of starting to keep a ff chart for chuckles, see when it says he ovulates :p it comes up as a diff temp for him, lol!

hahahaha! thats a great experiment!:haha:


----------



## krystinab

Morning ladies...I have a quick question...so at what point do you test? I mean do you wait for AF to be late a week? AF was due yesterday for me, I am going to wait til Sunday to test...just wondering when you ladies test.


----------



## dde3

Yep count me in for no testing now anyways.Im 13dpo as well and my iui test date is tomorrow. I don't even know if I want to test then. Feeling doubtful of this cycle since they let the vial of sperm sit out for the hour it took them to do the iui. Let me know when any of you decide to test. Baby Dust to all of us!!! By the way this is my last cycle that we can afford so that is another reason why I just don't want to see yet another BFN! I would be shocked if I was pregnant.


----------



## justmeinlove

Hey all, go to those waiting.

Afm, er...

Well

Temp went up, 13 dpo. Think it will be a case of seeing what happens tomorrow.

I think I am irretrievably lost in thinking I am though. Terribly, I am also Freaking terrified! We don't own a house, we don't have surplus cash each month, my job is miles away and sucks my soul and omg what if this somehow messes up what my hb and I have! :-( (basically that's the one thing I refuse to let happen, I love him way too much!). So anyway, terrified, but would also be bummed if out. Brain has officially gone spoo. And the cramps are Not helping!


----------



## plastikpony

Omg Omg OMG!!!!!!! JustMe, that is looking great! You're testing tomorrow, right? I'm holding my breath, don't want to get you crazy excited, but I think you are! And don't be silly about you and DH, having a baby will only bring you closer together. A good friend of mine who recently had a baby (I love her, but GRR! When is it MY turn?!? :cry:) says that no one is ever ready for a baby, but you just make it work :hugs:


----------



## justmeinlove

If af hasn't shown up, I'll test once the tests I ordered arrive in the post 
I really hope you get it this time plastik  if I am, then the every other day pattern seems to have worked quite well.

/Nervous


----------



## justmeinlove

oh dear lovely people, please talk to me. I am going slowly mad thinking I must be but not being able to talk about it to anyone cos I can't tell hb until I get a positive test and I am not telling anyone before him - and whilst most of me thinks I must be by now, there is still a fading and desperate resistance going 'please stop thinking that, it's going to hurt so much when you're not'. So please talk to me...you're the only people I can talk to right now.


----------



## plastikpony

Oh sweetheart!! I sincerely hope that you are. What I came to realise is that no matter how hard I tried not to, I ended up hoping and almost convincing myslef that I was. I wasn't, but that doesn't mean that you aren't!! Think about it, will trying to convince yourself that you aren't make it any easier if AF does show? NO!! You are still going to be dissapointed and sad because no matter if you think you are or aren't, you still WANT to be. That is one thing that doesn't change. So maybe thinking that you are isn't a bad thing at all? Maybe just enjoy the possibility for a while?

How are your cramps?


----------



## justmeinlove

Not got any...oh wait one tiny twinge right then but otherwise ok atm!  and I see what you mean, I think I am already thinking I am, am just trying to retain a bit of negativity just in case.

Big hugs!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Well if it's any help, I am feeling most incredibly positive for you!


----------



## more babies

Everything is sounding real good Justme!! I have everything possible crossed for you!!! :dust:


----------



## justmeinlove

urgh, cramps are back. Am suddenly very aware that it's only 13 dpo today and so there would be nothing unusual if temps drop tomorrow and AF comes. In fact it would be bang on time, and I really would have gone the Billionth extra mile in well, being totally ott and mental :(
Crap


----------



## Sooshiewoosh

Justme...it's not over yet! I'm sending lots of babydust your way!!!


----------



## plastikpony

JustMe! Down a touch but still way above coverline!! How you feeling?!? When do your tests arrive?


----------



## justmeinlove

Well! Hilariously they apparently arrive on the 22 May...

So hb is going out and buying a first response test today :p I am going to try and cancel that other order, lol!

I feel ok! Had tons and tons of constant cramps last night which really had me convinced I was out. But then this morning, temp still up, and when I er, 'checked', there was no brown d/c so far, just slightly cream-coloured cm (not tons or anything, just a bit!)

Oh and we ate chips last night because my hb needed to do college work and I REALLY couldn't be bothered to cook - boy did I feel like a grease ball afterwards. Eurgh. If I am bfp, then I think that's going to be my last junk food for the entire 9 months if not permanently - bleurgh!

How are you? And everyone else, how are you too?


----------



## justmeinlove

(working on the principle of 'just in case', I am currently chewing my way through a pack of rather yummy tofu, to stop any potential offspring sucking the calcium from my bones! ;)


----------



## plastikpony

Yay!! Glad the :witch: appears to be staying away!! Are you going to test tonight or in the morning? I would go with the morning if it were me, if I could restrain myself that long!!

I just went to the Pharmacy to pick up my clomid that I need to start taking tonight. They don't have any. Neither did any of their suppliers. Or the pharmacies nearby. Phoned the manufacturer and they are low nationwide. Great. So the lady said she'll give me the generic. They out of that too! But at least they can get that later today, so I'll have to go back after work to collect it. Not a great start to the month!


----------



## justmeinlove

But at least they Do have the generic! Hugs!! What a pain!!

Yes I really hope it is bfp at this stage! Am really nervous!! I would test tomorrow morning but we're getting up at 4am to go camping!!!!!! ( I know, and in the mud and cold too, must be mad! :-/ ). I'm not sure I can handle bfp or bfn at 4am :-/
So might test when I get home.

Omg so freaking nervous though!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Go for it!!! But you have to let Ali's know THE MINUTE you find out!! Ok? I'm feeling quietly confident for you :thumbup: 

I guess I should be happy they have the generic. Just not feeling very optimistic this cycle. Excuse me while I mope.


----------



## more babies

Oooohhhhhhh Justme im getting so anxious for you! I really hope you get your BFP!!! I can't wait to find out! :dust: :dust:

I've had a bit of insomnia the past 3 days now and its getting really annoying. The most I can sleep is a couple hours then im wide awake and can't get comfortable. Also, and im trying really hard not to look into this at all, BUT my bbs are a little bit sore and a little bit heavy feeling. Just a little. And not sore in the usual period sore spots and they usually don't get sore until 6ish days before my period soooooo :shrug: OK now I said it and have to keep telling myself its all in my head! And im just being crazy like usual! :wacko:


----------



## more babies

Plastic I hope everything works out for you this cycle! :hugs:


----------



## justmeinlove

Sorry I'm not being more entertaining everyone, I'm just stuck at work being bored :p Should I test later and it comes up, I'm sure I'll post either going 'yay + eek' or 'booo'.

SO freaking nervous!


----------



## MummyWant2be

OH My JustMe! I have evertthing crossed for u! this is your BFP hun :) :)


----------



## MummyWant2be

justmeinlove said:


> Sorry I'm not being more entertaining everyone, I'm just stuck at work being bored :p Should I test later and it comes up, I'm sure I'll post either going 'yay + eek' or 'booo'.
> 
> SO freaking nervous!

:hugs: can't wait to c ur results :happydance:


----------



## zilnu

New here, 14dpo but too scared to test! My LF is 12 days, so AF should've come two days ago. I'm trying to wait for Sunday at least.

I'm such a chicken though because my periods only regulated in December after 2 years of being crazy (stress and weight gain). So now an off period just feels like I'm right back where I was. I can't stand to POAS though. I have friends to see today, and I just don't want to go out disappointed.


----------



## justmeinlove

Hey Zilnu! I totally understand, I think I am only testing cos the total lack of AF combined with cramping is driving me mental! I am not quite sure what stage 2 will be if it comes up bfn! :o
Makes sense though :) Maybe avoid vast excesses of alcohol tonight though just in case! :) I hope it's a bfp rather than af playing silly buggers!


----------



## zilnu

Thanks, Justme. :) Believe it or not, this is the first time I've told anyone other than my husband about TTC issues. Trying to wait and see is so hard, I finally decided to put it out there in the universe somewhere. Can't be good to keep things bottled up.

Sending you baby dust for a BFP!!


----------



## AllieIA

Just wanted to check in, Justme....looking good! I had a slight temp drop before my bfp as well, .2 I think.


----------



## Cherry263

Af came three days early...im done ttc for a while. ttygl


----------



## justmeinlove

Bfn. But was a 2 for £4 test, blue dye, so not entirely convinced. Will have another go at 4am! And then weds if nothing has happened. No temp tmrw cos getting up at 4am :O


----------



## plastikpony

Sorry Hun!! I would take your temp anyway. First thing I'm doing in the morning is checking my phone for your bfp!!! X


----------



## justmeinlove

Thanks  *hugs* we'll see. Am tempted to buy a free for tmrw. Would be Reallly disappointing though if it came up negative! :-/


----------



## justmeinlove

Frer not free! Stupid autocorrect!


----------



## flamingpanda

Oooh this is exciting. :happydance: Fingers crossed for you. The last test I bought was a clearblue digi. I really liked it because you can see it working. The other tests just had me staring endlessly at them. I swear an hour would go by and I'd refuse to throw it away just in case! :haha:


----------



## justmeinlove

Er.
Yay it's 5.40am and I had to wait to pee this morning so I could get a stupid stick out of the cupboard - AT 5AM!!!

Er.
I think I've attached the photo. Er, there's kind of the most hypothetical line in the world ever. Will have another go on Wednesday morning or something, with a FRER :p

Er.

Anyway far too early in the morning to deal with this kind of stuff. Please do not mistake sleepy nerves for indifference :)

:coffee: (not really, I know!)
 



Attached Files:







WP_000145.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## iow_bird

aw I hope thats your BFP justme :)


----------



## Lotus Womb

Justmeinlove i hope it is a BFP for you best of luck



AFM - So yesterday had a big temp drop :cry: I was real sad. Then around 5p.m started spotting so I was ready for it to be all over. Spotting continued got slightly more I put on a pad by next morning it was only about tea spoon full. Other than that only when I wipe. Then today more of the same only needed one pad and usually by day 2 I need to change every 3 - 4 hours. I really don't want to get my hopes up as it can go heavy at any moment :cry:.

Symtoms been sore boobs on and off, cramps. Nausea a few times must noticible was Wednesday night I was frying some onions cooking my lental and patato curry and I did not think I would make it. I stepped away had a tangerine. Once all was done and lid was on I was fine. Last night and today frequedntly having to pee. Temp went back up slightly but not enough for me to feel good. Look at my chart and let me know what you think. I wont test till 18dpo if I make it that long. Offically freaking out!!!


----------



## zilnu

Yay Justme, glad you got the BFP!

That's encouraging to me because I broke down and tested (BFN) Friday evening before going out. I knew nothing would show up at that hour of the day, so I basically just wasted a test. Couldn't bring myself to test again this morning, but if nothing changes, I'll test Sunday morning.

Good luck!


----------



## more babies

Justme I hope that's a BFP for you! Hard to see on my phone if there is any line there or not but hopefully Wednesday you will get a solid positive on a FRER!!!

Lotus I wish I could give some insight to your chart but I don't know much about temps and charting :shrug: but ill keep my fingers crossed for you that AF doesn't show up and all you have is some spotting. :dust:

AFM I still have slightly sore bbs which im still trying not to get excited about BUT its definitely not normal to have them this early AND they are sore in a different spot then the usual AF sore bbs. Have been having very light cramping/twinges once in a while down real low. Im desperately trying not to get my hopes up but the bbs soreness especially is making that hard :dohh:


----------



## more babies

Zilnu good luck to you also!!! :dust:


----------



## justmeinlove

I know, shocking photo! Had a bit of pink spotting yesterday and some cramps again today but think it's partially cos of all the walking around! Putting on more layers in a minute then off out again  I hope a test comes up positive when we're back to. Which one do you guys think? Frer or cb digital? Will really stress me if not a decent line this time!!!


----------



## Impet Limpet

Well 'someone' took a frer this morning and got their BFP

I'm amazingly happy, i took it a day before AF but we were due to go on a pub crawl today and wanted to rule it out! 
Now how do I post the pic!?

Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Congrats limpet.

Afm, temp dropped today and lots of red blood. Feels rly ott to say but pretty sure is uber early m/c as the test did have a line and I was confident I was, also there is Tons of blood. Not sure what to do, am guessing no need for Dr cos happening anyway? Anyone know? Would only be 4 weeks. Hopefully next genetic mingling success will be one with long term viability :-/


----------



## iow_bird

Congrats Limpet :) so very pleased for you!!!

I'm still trying to hold out until Thursday (cracked and tested yesterday and BFN with an evap so no more)! But might cheat and test tuesday.... someone talk me out of it please!!!!!!!!

Justme: Hope you get a nice clear BFP next time you test!!!!

xx x x


----------



## iow_bird

oh sorry justme our posts must have crossed. Maybe try and assume it was a bad test? I know thats what I do in those situations. I've had 5 early m/c and they're too heartbreaking which is one of the main reasons I try and hold of testing now!! 
:hug: xx xx xx


----------



## zilnu

So sorry to hear that, Justme. Fingers crossed for you that next time will stick. 

Impet, that's great news on your BFP! I wish FRER had been as lucky for me. I tried this morning, and still negative. Getting my period would be a relief at this point, since I'm 4 days late.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Impet - congratulations on your BFP.

Justme - so sorry about AF :hugs: wishing you the best for next cycle.

AFM - woke up at 3a.m felt nausea but other than that nothing. I am still spotting seems to threated to go to a light flow but never quite makes it. Very scary for me. My temp was up very slightly this morning I am still over the cover line which I am never at cd 3 but scared of this bleeding :shrug: I am just going to wait it out! 

Good luck to those waiting.


----------



## AllieIA

Justme - so sorry to hear your temp dropped. I had a similar thing happen last November. Had a digi bfp went to the doctor the next day and the urine test was neg. They took blood and my hcg levels were at a 9. So an assumed early loss. Hang in there! Your sticky bfp is coming!


----------



## AllieIA

Congrats' Impet!!!


----------



## more babies

Justme im so sorry :hugs: I hope you're doing ok! Hopefully next cycle will be better for you! :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Congrats Impet on your BFP!!! :happydance: Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months!!!

Lotus keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Impet Limpet

justmeinlove said:


> Congrats limpet.
> 
> Afm, temp dropped today and lots of red blood. Feels rly ott to say but pretty sure is uber early m/c as the test did have a line and I was confident I was, also there is Tons of blood. Not sure what to do, am guessing no need for Dr cos happening anyway? Anyone know? Would only be 4 weeks. Hopefully next genetic mingling success will be one with long term viability :-/

:-( aww I was getting all excited for you too, good luck for the next cycle, and very big hugs!


----------



## plastikpony

I'm SO sorry JustMe, I was totally convinced that you were!! :cry: As for the hpt, I had one that came up exactly like that the first month I started trying, and the next day I got AF. I was SO depressed. I put it down to being a blue dye which are notorious for bad evap lines. Will not be using one of those again!! Maybe this month will be out month!! :shrug: :hugs:

CONGRATULATIONS IMPET!!! That is SO awesome for you!! Remind me again how long you guys have been trying? It's 9 months for me this month. Sounds depressingly long. However, it's really only our second month since I had the endo removed and actually have a chance. Still feels too long though.

AFM, have take 3 of my clomid pills so far (well, Fertomid, since the whole of my city is low on Clomid they had to give me a generic, I was NOT about to skip a month!), two to go. Had hectic hot flashes last night, I didn't get those at all last month. Headache today. Oh joy. Going to try to not obsess so much this month. I'll accomplish that by actually setting some work goals so that I am busy, only checking in on BnB once or twice throughout the day, and spend some time thinking about the possibility of buying a horse at the auction on June 30th, and convincing my dad that it's a good idea so that I have the cash to buy it :rofl:


----------



## pinkribbon

Impet Limpet said:


> Well 'someone' took a frer this morning and got their BFP
> 
> I'm amazingly happy, i took it a day before AF but we were due to go on a pub crawl today and wanted to rule it out!
> Now how do I post the pic!?
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!!

Congratulations impet! Time to come and join us in 1st tri :)


----------



## Impet Limpet

Been trying for just over 7 months, though it's nine month since I had the coil removed. Wishing you all the best since endo was removed, it was nice to hear a reason why it wasn't happening before. I was starting to think it wasn't going to happen with my constant spotting but fine bloods and scan.


----------



## justmeinlove

Plastik, well I'm pretty sure I was, it just didn't last. Which I'm a bit sad but ok about, at least it shows we Can.


----------



## plastikpony

justmeinlove said:


> Plastik, well I'm pretty sure I was, it just didn't last. Which I'm a bit sad but ok about, at least it shows we Can.

:hugs: Way to put a positive spin on a difficult situation :thumbup: My mom (who tried for 5 years before conceiving) says that looking back, it just wasn't the right time or the right baby until my sister came along. Easier to say that in hindsight, of course! I'm just getting more impatient and less optimistic by the month. :dohh:

cd 9 today! Will take my last clomid pill tonight. Have started taking some measures to improve my fertile cm from last month (the clomid definately dries me up! :growlmad:) Will start every other day funtime from tonight! :happydance:


----------



## Lotus Womb

So sorry Justme seems were onto the next cycle.

AFM- I guessing I just had a really light cycle it was very much the same the whole time spotting to light flow I little more by the 3rd day but as my temps dropped so much I assume I am not pg. 
Best of luck to all for May!


----------



## flamingpanda

Congrats Impet, :happydance: did you manage to take a pic?


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies....wanted to stop by to see how everyones doing...

Justme I am sorry about the bleeding...fx for next month

Impet- I am wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.

Lotus- every once in a while i get a super lite period...Im guessing thats what happened to you this cycle.

AFM- I just have to get preggo this cycle, this is my last round of clomid. So if I dont get that BFP I will have to go to a RE. I am confident that this is my month....four psychic said so...lol


----------



## plastikpony

Impet, so happy for you! Always nice to hear a success story when you've been trying for over 6 months (8 for me)

JustMe, if you know you were pg, then you were!! Don't let anyone else get you down about it, I think your attitude is fabulous! You know your body better than anyone else!! :thumbup:

AFM, last clomid pill taken!! Hopefully the nightly hot flashes will be gone after tonight. Let the fun begin!!


----------



## more babies

Good luck plastik and krysten!!!! :dust:

AFM I've been so anxious to find out if I am or not and now that its getting closer to AF and testing im nervous about it and don't mind the wait at this point. Not going to lie im going to be more disappointed if AF comes this cycle then the rest because I've had such a great feeling about it and haven't been able to not get my hopes up...


----------



## justmeinlove

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## iow_bird

I feel like AF will be here today or tomorrow :( so I'm pretty sure I'm out too. x


----------



## more babies

Sooo I think whatever was happening before isnt happening anymore... Ive had the most sore boob this whole time. They just slowly got more and more sore each day and they've been so bad I actually said 'ouch' last night just from DH giving me a normal hug. Then I wake up today and...... nothing. :nope: How do they go from hurting SO bad to nothing in just a couple hours?? It cant be a good sign. :nope: Well I won't be testing saturday anymore. Ill just wait for AF to show up next week.. :sad1:

HOPE is a Bitch and I offically hate her!!! :sulk:


----------



## Impet Limpet

I managed to take a pic it is in BFP announcement in the topic "OMG OMG OMG after just 7 months"

I tried to attach that picture but the works PC had blocked it :growlmad: booo!


----------



## Impet Limpet

Impet Limpet said:


> I managed to take a pic it is in BFP announcement in the topic "OMG OMG OMG after just 7 months"
> 
> I tried to attach that picture but the works PC had blocked it :growlmad: booo!

OK think I've sorted it now. Good luck to all you guys. I was really starting to get despondent, we had month break because we thought a Christmas baby would be hard! I'm glad about the BFP but so terrified something will happen, I spotted 2 days after BFP and I freaked - seriously the stress doesn't stop even after the two lines pop up.

I wish you all justme, lotus, krystin, plastik, more babies, iow bird the bestest of luck. Wouldn't it be just great if we could see into the future and just KNOW that by "such a month in such a year" you would be pregnant, it would take so much stress away from TTC. I remember being mortified when my mum predicted it would take me 6 months to concieve - I thought it would happen so quickly and put everything on hold to accommodate that, which I think added to the stress.

If it's any encouragement (probably not..) but I had no symptoms whatsoever in the TWW, I still haven't other than the high temps, awol AF and the two lines. I didn't think I had BD enough (the ovulation on CD9 took me way by surprise.)

This thread has really helped though and you guys have been so fab. I can't imagine how much I could have spent if I had POAS addiction.
 



Attached Files:







itsabfpinfo.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## flamingpanda

Impet Limpet said:


> Impet Limpet said:
> 
> 
> I managed to take a pic it is in BFP announcement in the topic "OMG OMG OMG after just 7 months"
> 
> I tried to attach that picture but the works PC had blocked it :growlmad: booo!
> 
> OK think I've sorted it now. Good luck to all you guys. I was really starting to get despondent, we had month break because we thought a Christmas baby would be hard! I'm glad about the BFP but so terrified something will happen, I spotted 2 days after BFP and I freaked - seriously the stress doesn't stop even after the two lines pop up.
> 
> I wish you all justme, lotus, krystin, plastik, more babies, iow bird the bestest of luck. Wouldn't it be just great if we could see into the future and just KNOW that by "such a month in such a year" you would be pregnant, it would take so much stress away from TTC. I remember being mortified when my mum predicted it would take me 6 months to concieve - I thought it would happen so quickly and put everything on hold to accommodate that, which I think added to the stress.
> 
> If it's any encouragement (probably not..) but I had no symptoms whatsoever in the TWW, I still haven't other than the high temps, awol AF and the two lines. I didn't think I had BD enough (the ovulation on CD9 took me way by surprise.)
> 
> This thread has really helped though and you guys have been so fab. I can't imagine how much I could have spent if I had POAS addiction.Click to expand...

Lovely line there Impet. Congrats.

Don't worry too much about the spotting. It happens. I remember bleeding at six weeks and being sat in A&E thinking it was all over. I was told everything was fine and it was probably implantation. I didn't believe that at 6 weeks it could be implantation and was sure something would happen again as the blood was bright red. We're 16 weeks tomorrow and we've had no more since and seen the little one on a scan now. So I guess they were right (I should have more faith in doctors)! Those early weeks can be terrifying because there are no appointments to go to and for me I just felt like AF was due anytime. Looking back I do think (at least when it's a woman's first baby) she should be made to see a GP for a chat before the midwife appointment at 10 weeks. I had so many questions and thankfully this forum was a lifesaver.

Going to have a clean up of the thread today because I think I missed a BFP somewhere for some reason. My boss isn't in and so I can spend some time getting it back in order. :)


----------



## flamingpanda

Think I got it all. Boy do we talk a lot, 94 pages! :haha:


----------



## justmeinlove

yay panda!


----------



## Impet Limpet

flamingpanda said:


> Looking back I do think (at least when it's a woman's first baby) she should be made to see a GP for a chat before the midwife appointment at 10 weeks. I had so many questions and thankfully this forum was a lifesaver.

I totally agree, if it wasn't for this forum and other websites I would be so lost.

yay to updated title

and yay to updated front page, words of wisdom in all their glory!


----------



## Elhaym

loving the first page panda :thumbup:

Congrats impet, lovely line on that test! x


----------



## plastikpony

Panda, LOVING the updated front page! It's so awesome to be a part of something so special :hugs: How are you feeling? I can't believe you're so far along now, it feels like just yesterday that you were still trying along with us.

Impet dear, how are you doing? Do you have a doctor's appointment yet or have you already been? Please keep us updated on your progress!!

JustMe, how are you feeling? Getting ready to get back on the horse and ride again? :haha: 

AFM, not sure if I've ovulated yet, and CD 15 for me. I thought I might O a bit late because I took my clomid cd 5-9 this month. Definately getting close though, if it didn't happen yesterday. Had some throbbing ovaries and yesterday morning this hectic sharp pain in my right lower abdomen that I think may have been ov. Hopefully I get a nice mature egg this month and that's why ov is a few days later than normal. If I get another temp rise tomorrow I'll be pretty sure that I o'ed yesterday. Hold thumbs for me ladies!! :thumbup:


----------



## more babies

Good luck plastik! I hope you get your BFP this cycle!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Thanks MoreBabies!! How are you feeling? That monster Hope leaving you alone?


----------



## more babies

Im just nervous at this point! Sore bbs came back later that day worse than before so still hoping that's a good sign! I ended up testing Saturday morning even though I knew I shouldn't and of course it was a BFN. It didn't get me down but just made me more nervous for this week. DH and I had a wonderful night out at the comedy show/casino, although, our time alone went by way too fast!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi Ladies,

Platikpony I hope you O soon. I think i will O early this month got a positive OPK or very nearlt positive been a weird cycle for me but we hsall see. Plenty of BD being done.

More Babies best of luck :dust::dust:


----------



## Impet Limpet

plastikpony said:


> Impet dear, how are you doing? Do you have a doctor's appointment yet or have you already been? Please keep us updated on your progress!!

I saw the GP last Thursday, wasn't really what I expected, was a very quick appointment, can't have been in for more than 5 mins. She asked if I'd had a positive test (yes) told me to take folic acid supplements and gave me a prescription for them (for the cost of a prescription £7.65 though, I may as well just stick to the prenatals). She calculated my due date as 5 days behind me. Told me to wear gloves when gardening and handling cat litter and not to eat any undercooked food and that was it! Not even a BP reading or a blood test, so I'm still not convinced this is real.

All the best for this months guys sending baby cement(!) to you all :happydance:


----------



## justmeinlove

impet, I love the spoiler in your sig, that's awesomely considerate! Should it ever be relevant for me, you'll have to tell me how to do it :)


----------



## MindUtopia

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind too much if I join you. This is our first month TTC #1. I'm 31 and have just come off my birth control last month (after being on and off it for most of the past 13 years), so I hadn't been too hopeful that much would happen this month. I had my withdrawal bleed and ovulated on CD16 (with no natural period first), so I'm really trying to go with the stress-free approach this month. I am pretty committed to not testing early, as I know it would be disappointing for me (and more stressful) than waiting. I'm also terrified of finding out about a chemical and feeling helpless to do anything about it. I know it's a natural thing and if it's going to happen, I'd rather not know about it and let it get me down. I'm really trying to take a positive, stress-free approach to TTC (and in fact, so far, the TWW has been pretty stress-free, I'd like to keep it that way!).

I have no idea what my cycle length is like, though in the past (when not on bcp) it's always been 28-30 days, but I'm thinking of waiting to test until 16 dpo (this would be CD32 if no AF before). Do you think this is a reasonable time to test? It's next Friday, so I thought it would be nice to do before the weekend, but also not at 6am on a Wednesday when we both have to work right after. I'm pretty sure my husband would be an emotional wreck if I told him I was pregnant and then promptly packed him off to work an hour later!


----------



## more babies

Well I can't say im officially out yet but tomorrow I will be. I can feel AF coming. I don't get it.. I really don't :nope:

UPDATE: Started spotting tonight so AF will be here in full force tomorrow so im out. :cry:


----------



## Impet Limpet

justmeinlove said:


> impet, I love the spoiler in your sig, that's awesomely considerate! Should it ever be relevant for me, you'll have to tell me how to do it :)

Well the ovulation chart sorta gives it away as well as the group name above the avatar but it make the tickers less 'in your face'.

No doubt you'll need to put in your own by summer!

More babies, how rude of af :-( , nothing I can say but all the best for next month. How about doing something when af appears that you can't do
Once you get you bfp. I went to a theme park (i love rollercoasters) and in a jaccuzi.


----------



## AllieIA

Fingers crossed for you ladies. This thread kept me from testing early and for that I'm truly thankful! You are all fabulous!


----------



## iow_bird

How is everyone doing? I'm waiting to Ov again, no idea when it will be, have ordered some ov sticks for next month, but would be nice if I didn't need them!! I'm on CD 8 and would like to be getting down to some BDing, but am off sick from work with a tummy bug my little girl kindly bought home from daycare!
xxx


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

This thread has gone quiet!! How is everyone doing?

I'm 9dpo today, has gone so quickly (for once!) because I've been crazy busy, and will be until AF is due. I see it as a blessing. Honestly, I know I'll be dissapointed if AF does show this month, but I think it'll be easier because there are exciting things happening in the next few months, so I have lots to look forward to!

Updates anyone?


----------



## more babies

I had a very odd period this cycle.. only really had it for two days. I had it Thursday and friday then had absolutely nothing Saturday and Sunday then Monday when I wiped two or three times during the day there was a hint of something. I've never had such a short period before. Im hoping it doesn't mess anything up for this cycle because it really is very odd considering I typically get it for six days every single cycle. Anyways DH will be away until CD11 so hopefully I don't ovulate early or ill miss it. Also my youngest daughters health issues may be returning which has gotten me really down and if they do I may put off trying for a while. Hopefully that's not the case though and she is ok. DH being gone makes it harder too but im trying not to get too down about it all until we know for sure. Just a waiting game. (Sorry I trailed off a bit)

Plastik hopefully this will be your cycle! Being so busy is a great thing and that's usually when these things tend to happen. It actually just happened in another thread. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Gl plastik!
Am doing fine, just not particularly interested right now  bd only happened four and five days before o'day, so clearly nothing will happen this month, so not terribly fussed!


----------



## flamingpanda

*more babies* - was it definitely a period? I have heard of some women having a short bout of bleeding with a BFP. Then again I had a very weird period a month before I got my BFP but I think it was probably due to stress.



plastikpony said:


> Panda, LOVING the updated front page! It's so awesome to be a part of something so special :hugs: How are you feeling? I can't believe you're so far along now, it feels like just yesterday that you were still trying along with us.

I still can't believe what a success this thread was, it's really nice to find people on here who shared a similar view to testing.

I'm feeling fine, I have pretty much since the start. I had some minor nausea around 8-11 weeks but other than that I feel utterly normal. It's very strange. It's weird logging on here and seeing updates on the ticker because in the first few weeks I was completely obsessed with symptoms and what the baby was doing. I don't do that now, if I did I'd be utterly drained! I had a MW appointment the other day and got to hear the heartbeat which was exciting. OH won't talk about the sex at all and whenever I suggest I think it's a girl he dismisses me as being mad. Maybe I am, I just have a really strong feeling. Boys don't understand! :shrug:

How are you feeling? Your temps seem really interesting to me this month. Not because they're actually interesting (as in all over the place) but they seem very steady. In comparison to previous months I'd say there are much smaller jumps. A sign maybe? I have my fingers crossed. :) What are these exciting things that are happening in the next few months (sorry I'm so out of the loop!).


----------



## more babies

flamingpanda said:


> *more babies* - was it definitely a period? I have heard of some women having a short bout of bleeding with a BFP. Then again I had a very weird period a month before I got my BFP but I think it was probably due to stress.

Yeah the two days I had it was heavy like a normal period the. It jus ended Saturday morning. :shrug:


----------



## plastikpony

So sorry MoreBabies! We've all been there and can empathize! Hope this cycle brings what you want!

Panda, temps are definately more stable this cycle, but it's not because of anything cryptic. I got a new, proper BBT thermometer that I've been using this cycle. It goes to two decimal points and is WAY more accurate than the last piece of crap I had, so that's why :haha: Thanks for checking my chart out for me though!!!!! The excitement I have going on is my sister is here from London (YAY!!! :happydance: ) and I'm planning on buying a horse at an auction on 30 June! Am SO excited about that!!

JustMe, sorry nothing interesting is going on. Maybe a chilled cycle is just what you need! And who knows, right? Don't people always say these things happen when you least expecting it?


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hi Ladies, it's been a while since I popped in here - hope everyone is well?

JustMe - hang in there :hugs:

Plastik - how have u been?:flower: I want to start charting this cycle, so a accurate BBT would do - please share wher u bought yours?

FX'd that your BFP is just around the corner :hugs:

some babydust our way please Pregnant fairies :flower:


----------



## plastikpony

Hi MummyWanttoBe!! The only place I could find one was on www.getpregnant.co.za 
Their service was great and it wasn't too pricey. I would totally recommend them!! How have you been?


----------



## MummyWant2be

I've been alrite...still trying and trying...last cycle was so hard on me - since AF came after being late for 13 days... :wacko: that was awful...but I'm here now and ready to get my eggo preggo:happydance:

how ar u holding up? in this freezing SA weather :hugs:


----------



## plastikpony

13 days late!!!! That's just not cricket!! I can imagine that must have been SO hard :hugs:

I'm doing really well, cried like a baby last cycle when AF arrived, it was my first cycle on clomid and I had gotten myself so excited and so sure something would happen. It didn't, needless to say. I'm much better this cycle coz I'm honestly just not stressed about it. If it happens that will be cool, if it doesn't maybe I'll get to ride my new horse when I buy it in June before I get pg. Excitement all around!!

This weather isn't fun. I blame it on my sister who just arrived from London yesterday, she brought the cold with her!!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies, hope you are all well I have not posted for a while either. I have had a wakadoo cycle temps at cover line early after O an early O and some spotting a few days ago. We shall wait and see best of luck to all.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Eish - AF is really a :witch: good thing you not stressing about it...i am trying the "not stressing"about it too this cycle but i doubt it will work - since it will be my first time charting and using OPKs...we shall see :thumbup:

great site you sent me... :happydance:

FX'd Lotus :hugs:


----------



## justmeinlove

Plastik, it's boiling here!!!


----------



## plastikpony

JustMe, its freezing here!!!! I think we had a high of 18 degees celcius today! Brr!! Nice and sunny, as it usually is here, just way more cold than I'm used to!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

For me, 18 isn't bad! It's 26 atm, pretty hot, worse as humid at night :-/


----------



## flamingpanda

Plastik - your chart is getting me very excited this month. This time last month your temp had started to go down. Does it qualify as triphasic today?


----------



## Lotus Womb

Yes plastic your chart looks great fxd for You


Afm-Just quick update now FF and I are not sure when I ov I have has 3 diff sets of opks this cycle I was waiting to see what my temps did before I added the data. Either way I am glad they are on the rise so I will wait between end of May and 4th June. If I am not I will be out for a cycle as db and I are travelling at the time but not together so we shall see.


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Panda!!

My chart doesn't say triphasic anywhere, I wish it did! I refuse to believe those temps mean anything, they never do! Just another cruel trick of nature. My. Ipes have been sensitive for the last few days and today my bbs are hurting on the sides. Oh the joys of being a woman!!

Heading out to my parents for the weekend, so should be kept nice and busy until AF arrives :haha: Will defiantly keep you ladies up to date! I'm due on Sunday!


----------



## justmeinlove

I like your chart, it looks like strings of fairy lights!!!  have fun at your parents! I will make sure to check in on Sunday


----------



## plastikpony

Thanks for all the support ladies!! I would honestly be lost without this thread!!


----------



## iow_bird

good luck plastik, sending you lots of positive thoughts and some :dust: for good measure xx

I'm back in the TWW, 3dpo, and hoping I'll manage not to drive myself crazy symptom spotting this month! According to OPKs we timed BDing perfectly so if it doesn't happen this month it just wasn't meant to be! x x x


----------



## justmeinlove

Er. Could saying 2 sentences to hb this morning about ten minutes before temping have caused this?! I liked my 'definitely no need to think about it this month' stress free stage! I'm assuming it could do...?

If I get up and af has come on 9 dpo I'll Definitely not be impressed!!!

(it was 36.3. I've now amended it to the second temp so ignore this) ;-)


----------



## justmeinlove

Just re temped and it was 36.6 so guessing the first temp was a talking temp! ;-)


----------



## plastikpony

Mine's down this morning, to 36.68 &#55357;&#56866; Due tomorrow so expecting to wake up to 36.4 and AF, just like every other month. Only one more chance now before it's back to the gynae to discuss the 'next step'. I'm actually ok, resigned to the fact that it's just not going to happen.

Will just start focussing on the auction at the end of June, I can't wait!!


----------



## plastikpony

Well, a couple of gushes of creamy cm have sent me running to the loo with a tampon today, but no blood in sight yet. AF cramps have started though, accompanied by lower backache. No pre-AF poop though, but that can sometimes happen after the :witch: is here. Only a matter of time now. Not feeling quite as ok about it all as I was earlier. *sigh*


----------



## Lotus Womb

Justme and plastic the best of luck to you both. I know it is hard but try not to give up hope until AF arrives

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## justmeinlove

Hey, hugs! And what lotus says! As per usual ofc, those symptoms could go either way!!

As for me, I'm not giving up hope! Just didn't bother thinking what if this month as I'll got in the way of any sort of decent timing


----------



## plastikpony

Thanks ladies!! Well, AF came this morning. How very regular of me! Frustration doesn't come close to describing it. Oh well, whatever.

Hope you ladies have better luck this month!! Holding thumbs for all of you :thumbup:


----------



## more babies

plastikpony said:


> Thanks ladies!! Well, AF came this morning. How very regular of me! Frustration doesn't come close to describing it. Oh well, whatever.
> 
> Hope you ladies have better luck this month!! Holding thumbs for all of you :thumbup:

:hugs: sorry :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Im not holding out any hope for this cycle.. I feel like I ovulated yesterday (who knows though :shrug: ) and DH probably wont be home until Monday now so I don't see it working out. :nope:


----------



## justmeinlove

Dammit!!! Hugs!!!


----------



## iow_bird

awww, sorry to hear that Plastik.

How is everyone else doing?
Justme: how's this cycle going?

xxx


----------



## justmeinlove

It's ok! ;-) you? :-D


----------



## Lotus Womb

Sorry Plastic lots of positive nrg for next cycle. :hugs:

One of the ladies from another thread was off our thread for a while she said she tried to relax and not obsess over sysmtoms. She came back after 3 weeks with a BFP and shared the news today. Much easier said than done lol!

We will get there ladies


----------



## justmeinlove

11 dpo today for me. Annoyingly a tiny bit of 'ooh well you never know' has crept in, but I must admit it isn't finding much sympathy! I don't really have any symptoms (bar sore bbs, definitely an annoying thing that seems to have started happening each month!), we only managed to BD 4 days before I o'd, and well frankly, yeah :)

A tiny bit of cramping might have started up today, but I'd suggest that with AF due on Thursday or Friday latest, that's pretty normal...! Ho hum!


----------



## iow_bird

I'm 5dpo, fed up!!!! that is about all really!! Trying so hard not to symptom spot, and if I do I'm thinking of other thngs it could be.... eg. I have a tummy cramp... maybe I need a poo! hehe!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you justme xxx


----------



## justmeinlove

Well, in my month's countdown to AF, today I have the nausea, the slightly 'urgh blood' internal feeling ( does anyone else get that before AF? ) and being freaking tired (lol though I've been busy so that's fair!). Pondering putting some sort of pad in place in case it starts today, but am tempted to try and hold off on that!

In terms of what % of me is thinking 'hey you never know, you might be pregnant', if you think of it as a room full of 10 people, one person keeps bouncing up occasionally and enthusiastically going 'oooh but!' and then the other 9 people turn round and glare at them in an unimpressed way :p

Fun my temp still being up, but I think this is just a useful month for realising that your temp will still be up at 12 dpo whether you're pregnant or not! :)


----------



## iow_bird

how many dpo are you today babe? I'm only 6dpo but feeling nauseus :( urgh! I'm itching to test and trying hard not to!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

12. And testing at 6 would be Insanity!!!!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Well, you really DO never know!! Would be kinda awesome. But then again, all sypmtoms could be signs of AF too. I always get a little nauseaous a day or two before. Willl keep everything crossed for you none the less!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Gnargh, the crazy has taken advantage of the time to think that work (sadly) provides, and now it's all a bit crazy; I think the one guy has taken over the room more than I am happy with (see above for that to make sense!).
Just to be clear, I don't realistically think I am - but the crazy wants to talk for a bit anyway :p

Essentially I'd say it has been brought about by:
12 dpo - but temp is still high, whereas previously it's been coming down by now except for last month
Am I breathless? Oh HOW easy it is to remember that symptom from last month and then decide you have it again when walking upstairs :p

That said I really have no symptoms - of anything! I did feel a bit nauseous this morning and my bbs aren't really sore any more. But that's it, no cramping yet OR brown d/c (a fairly standard feature of AF on the way).

Putting no stock in it though, after last month who knows what impact it will have on this month. Now, if my temps are still high and no AF by Monday, I'll consider testing. Lol, however I am in no way putting faith in that being the case, FREAKING AWESOME though it would be :p I would re-point out that the closest we got to BD'ing at the right time was 4 days before I o'd. So rly...


----------



## Lotus Womb

Wishing you the best Justme. It is such a time of limbo and there is nothing we can do but wait. 

AFM- as you can see from my sig (click sig to see chart)I am not sure if I o'd early opk or the later ones that came up so I am just waiting I could only be 7 or 8 dpo. I will probably test after 18 high temps which I think is saturday that way I will be11/12 dpo if I O later. Crazy cycle. I have been lucky to be very busy at work and home. But it keeps creaping in my mind too. We are in Limbo together.
You too IOU-bird lol

:dust::dust:


----------



## iow_bird

All sounds promising Justme. I hate this limbo!!!!
Obviously I'm not testing!! 6dpo would be silly, and a complete waste of money!! I just have that poas urge every time I spot a new (imaginary?) symptom!!! 
I'm feeling a lot calmer about everything this month!! Hehe... we'll see if that lasts through to later on in the 2WW!! I think I'm going to test the day before AF is due as last month I got so stressed waiting for it that I ended up delaying it by a day and a half!!! I must stay CALM!!!
Lotus: you are amazing not testing!!! :) Hope you get a nice :bfp: when you do test!
Good luck girls! I hope we get some nice BFPs on our thread this month!


----------



## more babies

Good luck ladies!!! Hope there are some BFPs this cycle!

Since I feel like I may have missed ovulation I havent been worrying so much about TTC this cycle and DH and I have been :sex: since he got back because we want to not just because we are trying and its been so great! So much more relaxing and the weather has been wonderful and sunny so ive been spending a lot of time outside which always makes things better. And of course its just nice to have DH home! :thumbup:


----------



## justmeinlove

Pretty sure af coming tomorrow. Temp went up today, which on Every cycle I have had has been followed without fail by a crash the next day.


----------



## justmeinlove

That said I shall talk my opportunity to whine about how I'm feeling - hope you all don't mind! :)

Last night I was SO tired I slept on the sofa for half hour, absolutely just felt too heavy to move. Which didn't really help, as I needed to learn lines, go to the gym and do the washing up! Gnargh! Oh, and raged out about the house being a mess for about 3 minutes (being really loud and angry about it kind of helps work it through!).

Today I again feel nauseous. And kind of achy and a bit bloody I'd say. All pretty standard pmt symptoms for me, and I honestly do expect AF tomorrow - if temp did anything other than crash I'd be thrown. However I suppose it's more of a 2 excited people vs the other 8 (see earlier posts!) scenario today, so I may as well be a tiny bit hopeful as that seems the path of least resistance compared to crushing all hopeful thoughts (even though they're silly!) :p Man, it would just be SO awesome though if I was... :\

Need to not be tired this evening, have gym to do and a rehearsal to go to!


----------



## flamingpanda

Justme, your chart looks pretty good! I like the look of that little dip around 10 dpo. Also don't forget you are (possibly) looking for a second temp rise too, so your temp going up isn't necessarily a bad sign! It ain't over til the witch shows up. Your temps look a lot more stable this month for some reason, did you get a new thermometer?

Sorry about AF coming Plastik. ((hugs))

more babies, iow_bird, lotus - do you ladies have temp charts?


----------



## justmeinlove

Same thermometer  and I know, you're totally right but unless it stays up tomorrow I find it pretty hard to believe in advance. I really Do think af will start tomorrow. But I hope you're right and I'm pregnant instead!  ;-)


----------



## more babies

Good luck Justme!! Keeping everything crossed for you!

I don't temp. I would like to start but I don't typically sleep all that well so im afraid would mess it up.. am I right in thinking this? From what I understand (feel free to correct me if im wrong) you basically need to take it at the same time every morning after at least 3 hours of sleep? So I haven't started doing it because I figured it wouldn't be accurate for me.


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Hi everyone!! Can I join you guys?? I don't test early like I used to! So much disappointment/confusion. Babydust to alll :)


----------



## justmeinlove

Morebabies, it's hard to say for sure; for me I do tend to wake up earlier than I temp (especially in summer!), and I take my temp between 6.30 and 7am. And it all turns out the same. The only thing that seems to affect mine is either talking or drinking water.

So I find it pretty easy and I think I'd find being off contraception a lot more stressful without it; at least it gives Some insight into what's going on


----------



## justmeinlove

Morebabies, or getting up obviously! I just lie there quietly and doze until my alarm goes off.

Mandy, hello! Absolutely welcome! :-D


----------



## more babies

Well I guess it can't hurt to try. Ill get a thermometer some time in the next two weeks and start temping next cycle and see how it goes. It would be nice if it works out right!


----------



## flamingpanda

Justme - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. :)

Of course you can mandy_grovie1! Welcome. :) Tell us a bit about yourself.

more babies - You know I've never been a great sleeper. I tend to wake at 4:30ish every morning needing to pee. I was worried this would affect my temps because I get up for work at 7am. What I would say is you're looking for an overall pattern, not an exact reading so as long as you're consistently a poor sleeper it should be fine :). My temps never looked as neat and nice as some others (in fact the ladies in here have much better readings than I ever did) but I could effectively read the chart to see what happened and when. 

So you want to see low temps before ovulation and then a rise to confirm you did ovulate. Ideally if you use OPKs you can pin point ovulation really well. I think my chart is still in my siggy but you can see I ovulated on day 17 (picked up 2 days prior on the OPKs). Then the temp goes up to confirm ovulation and at around 8 DPO my temp takes a second rise which was the triphasic bit.

It gave me something to obsess over which was quite fun in the sense I learned a bit about my body and how it works in the process. I was driving my partner mad but I was getting something out of it.

All I would say is if you go for it make sure you get a .001 thermometer rather than a .01. I started on the less sensitive one and results were much better when I switched, there were smaller fluctuations which the other one just completely missed.


----------



## more babies

Thanks! My main problems are I get up to pee at least once every night and DH snoring. Ill start looking for a good thermometer now. I have been wanting to temp.. just didn't think it would work for me but im definitely going to give it a go! :thumbup:


----------



## Lotus Womb

flamingpanda said:


> Justme, your chart looks pretty good! I like the look of that little dip around 10 dpo. Also don't forget you are (possibly) looking for a second temp rise too, so your temp going up isn't necessarily a bad sign! It ain't over til the witch shows up. Your temps look a lot more stable this month for some reason, did you get a new thermometer?
> 
> Sorry about AF coming Plastik. ((hugs))
> 
> more babies, iow_bird, lotus - do you ladies have temp charts?

Yes I temp if you click my sig below it will take you to my chart. I started in Jan and I am so glad. I felt so in control until this month with my wakadoo cycle, positive OPK's all over the place lol and my temps all over. My other charts look nothing like this one lol. I still recomend it. I usually temp within 6 - 6.30a.m DB can be up at 5 at times. Usually within in the hour the temp will be the same.
More babies I highly recomend charting too. That and BB stop me driving DB mad lol.

Justme good luck hoping you get your BFP I know it is so hard to be hopeful but not too hopeful lol :dohh:

mandy_grovie1 welcome looking forward to getting to know you and you joining the madness and fun lol

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hpe_1

Ok so I just spent s few hours reading every post so i had to make an account and join. I'm ttc #1 and this is the first month that we are really trying but have been off birth control since July. I would love to test early but im not going to. I Dpo 7. I have a lot to learn about lingo and Charting but felt the need to join. Love reading how others feel and think the same way I have been.


----------



## iow_bird

I don't chart, still BFing my 19 month old so my sleep is all over the place as she wakes a lot at night for feeds.
I kinda wish I could as it would be nice to have an idea of what is going on!!

(Edited to removed the depressingness of my post)!


----------



## justmeinlove

Er...


----------



## iow_bird

sorry for the depressing post earlier!! I'm overtired as my wee girly scratched her cornea yesterday and we were up and down all night! Not even sure where all that came from, back to be cheerful again now :)

How are you doing today justme?


----------



## justmeinlove

iowbird, the 'er' wasn't aimed at you, it was aimed at my temp chart! I'm sorry if it came over wrong!

Anyway. This is my unimpressed face *pulls deeply unimpressed face* Today my temp stayed up - UNHEARD of. And this was totally going to be an 'eeeee' kind of post. Then I got into work, went to the loo to put on a 'just in case' sanitary pad, and guess what? Little bit of brown cm in my pants. A bit more when I wiped. So presumably AF will be starting today/tomorrow morning, and keeping my temp up at this point for the FIRST TIME EVER was just another 'hilarious' thing to get my hopes up and then stamp on them.

I am Not amused. Especially as before my body pulled this dumb trick, I didn't even think I was in the first place! I wonder if it's to do with the CP last month.

*mutters dark and rude words and glares at her cup of tea*


----------



## flamingpanda

OMG! Test, you're far enough past ov to get a result now. :happydance:


----------



## flamingpanda

Also welcome Hpe_1 - let us know if we can be of any help getting you started charting. It can be so confusing at first.

iow_bird - Don't worry, you don't have to delete. We're here to listen. We're all allowed our bad days.


----------



## justmeinlove

Panda, I don't want to test until (if) my temp stays up 18 days. Last month I tested after AF was due, got a positive and it turned out to be a chemical :( And that really sucked, so I just - I'm not doing it until Monday at the earliest, even if AF doesn't start. It would be far too rubbish to get a positive two months in a row and then lose them both :\ If I wait until Monday - well I guess I'm hoping it might be more likely to stay around if I got a positive. Pah.


----------



## flamingpanda

Understandable, your chart just looks so exciting. :) I wouldn't worry too much about the brown CM, some women get it through an entire pregnancy so that alone isn't enough to rule anything out (yet). How are you feeling other than that?


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Hpe!! You came to the right place! The ladies here are fabulous and always ready to support or offer advice! I love it here. I might never leave. (Seriously.)

IOW, we're most definately allowed our down days. Sometimes I like reading back on my down days and thinking how great I'm feeling then. But most times not.

Panda!! How you doing hunny? My new goal is to get pg before you have your baby. You think that's possible? How are you feeling? Bump pics yet?

JustMe - :hugs: I hope the brown cm isn't anything serious and just vanishes miraculously! Weird that your temp is still up if AF is on her way, I guess your temp tomorrow will be one to watch! Don't you hate how our bodies find these creative and awful ways to trick us so that hope creeps in? Like with me last month I got LOADS of creamy cm, in gushes, and I was like "Wow, so diffenrent! Maybe I am!" I wasn't. STILL holding thumbs for you though!!

AFM, nothing much to report. CD 5 so I start with clomid today. I went to get it from the pharmacy yesterday. This is supposed to be my last clomid cycle, 50mg, then back to the gynae if I don't get pg. It's weird, I've almost resigned myself to the fact that it's not going to happen. It's like I've lost all faith in my body to do what it's supposed to be able to do on its own. When I got home and opened the box, I saw that they gave me 10 pills instead of 5. I was SO tempted to boost my dose to 100mg this cycle, since it's my last on clomid, but then I reckon if the Dr wanted me to take 100mg he would have perscribed me 100mg, not 50mg. And I DO ovulate on the 50mg, but then I ov on my own anyway, and look where that got me. :bfn: I know I shouldn't self-medicate, and I won't, but it's tempting, you know? I'm just so impatient and tired of waiting and tired of trying. I just want to feel like I have a chance. :dohh:

And despite that horribly dreary update, I'm feeling pretty ok :thumbup: Might have to do with the AMAZING husband I have and the FABULOUS jumping lesson I had this morning. :happydance:


----------



## mrs n

just scanned through and thought i would pop in,due af any day now really as cd30 today.refuse to test for the same reason had a chemical and dont waant to know before missed af x


----------



## justmeinlove

Panda - I feel ok. Well the last 2 days I've felt ridiculously sleepy at points, nauseous in the mornings (which felt a lot like pre-AF 'urgh') and have had a few bouts of cramping. And I agree with plastik - bump photos? :)

Plastik - I know what you mean re the cm you had - I totally thought it was going to be you coming back the next day going 'holy crap, bfp!'. BIG HUGS for that! Yes, I am currrently really irritated with bodies being jerks about this! For me, I'm shocked by today's temp, it has NEVER had a spike without a then immediate drop (well bar last month and that's not the best example...). And I did have a month once where my temp stayed up, AF started and then the temp dropped the next day...

BTW how do I get my little chart visual at the bottom of my posts? I have no idea but I do think it's very cool! :) And I'm glad your lovely hubbie remains lovely - I am really looking forward to spending SOME time with mine this weekend! There's bunting up everywhere I live now for the Jubilee weekend, it's very cool! :)


----------



## plastikpony

JustMe, I hope I get this right. In FF you got to 'Sharing' at the top right of the page, then click 'Setup', then click 'Get Sharing Code', then copy the link under 'Chart Thumbnail' and that should do it :D


----------



## justmeinlove

Ahha. Thank you! Now you can all stalk me for the rest of the day with much less effort :p

Right, must go do some work and maybe sneakily do some script learning on the side. I have the murder mystery on Saturday and well, I don't know my lines properly yet! ;) Whether this is a bfp or a really stinky trick by my body will have to wait!

*HUGS ALL!*


----------



## iow_bird

Hey

I kinda self sensored cos I felt silly! Had one of those days where every little thing has made me bawl my eyes out. 
I'm 8dpo today and feeling so non-pregnant it's a bit depressing!!!

Justme: I don't know much about charts, but yours looks pretty good! I wish I could temp. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx

Plastik: Good luck this cycle. xxxx

Hope everyone is ok and surviving the TTC madness.


----------



## justmeinlove

Well temp went back down today, although admittedly I did have to turn over and deal with a developing 'situation' whilst the thermometer was in my mouth :p
After pootling round the house and having a bath I took it again and it was the same as yesterday, but I don't think that counts! ;)
So yes, I assume tomorrow will be the further drop and the proper start of AF. Last time I checked today I had some very watery dark brown cm, and have put in a tampon just in case! ;)
Bizarrely I have no cramps right now which is throwing me a bit and making me 'wonder' (as was the fact that I cried my eyes out after my hb read me a horrendously sad story last night) but honestly, I think looking at my chart, we can all see where it's going! Which is ok as whilst I had started to wonder, I didn't actually expect anything from this month.


----------



## justmeinlove

Wow. Really am feeling amazingly ill now. Half faint, half sick, can't entirely see straight, head has been hurting. No cramps yet, but yeah - might ask to go home from work if I'm not feeling better in an hour or so :| Quite a lot of brown d/c on the tampon so presumably this is just the worst ever AF building up.
If it is, I hope it gets on with it, as I have acting work tomorrow :\


----------



## plastikpony

Shame JustMe!! are you feeling any better? I hope it's not AF coming, that wouldn't be cool! I've come to the conclusion that my body changes from month-to-month with regards to AF symptoms, which means I'll NEVER know early if I'm pg or not. But that's ok since I refuse to test early anyway :D

This clomid has really got me going already this month!! Took my first pill yesterday and already I'm giving DH a hard time for nothing and am an emotional-super-wreck!! *sigh* Oh well, I guess it's my last month of this crap anyway, then onto other 'assisted conception' methods. Not sure what lyet, I'm quite scared about what the doc will say if I don't get pg this cycle.

I need to get home and take some Biral. *moan*


----------



## justmeinlove

hey plastik, big hugs for the hormone crazy! 
Afm, no clue. Temp still kind of up, no visible af yet, tried a cheap pregnancy test, bfn. V confused! Anyone got any ideas? Cu le has Never been like this before...


----------



## iow_bird

Are you late yet babe? Hope this turns into your BFP. xx x x xx


----------



## justmeinlove

Normally I get af on 13 or 14 dpo so at 16 dpo, definitely!
We'll see I guess! Off doing acting work this evening and not home til tmrw lunchtime so can't guarantee a temp tomorrow.


----------



## iow_bird

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, get a good test and use it in the morning tomorrow if the witch doesn't show her ugly face x x x


----------



## Lotus Womb

Justme it would be a good idea to get a another test and try in a few days or tommorow if no af. We can usually be pretty sure with our lp.

AFM- well if my Ov was early I am 18dpo if I Ov late I am 11 dpo so I really battled with myself to test today and. Chickened out till monday I only have cheap test so will go by Frer if needed. Officially freaking out.
Good luck everyone*


----------



## flamingpanda

Justme - Your temp chart is baffling this month. Utterly fascinating though. If you do pick up a test get a digi, honestly they take so much stress away from "is that a line?", it's really clear and fast. Good look, first place I came this morning was to check your chart! ;)

As for a bump pic, I haven't taken one yet. At the moment I just look misshapen! I am showing a little bit though. I'll see if I can get the OH to take one. We have our gender scan on the 12th, so excited (and nervous) for that! Looking forward to this next week off work because I'm going to try and clear the spare room ready for the baby. We haven't even started buying anything yet, eek.


----------



## flamingpanda

Lotus, sorry completely forgot to reply. I would test, your chart looks triphasic to me. After day 24 it takes a second rise. :)


----------



## more babies

Good luck ladies! I hope you get your BFPs soon!!!


----------



## iow_bird

Hi girls.
Justme: How are you doing?
Lotus: Test!!!! Have you tested???
I have a confession to make. I tested yesterday at 10dpo, and very faint bfp! Not sure why I tested, I was so sure I didn't want to test until AF was due. Hope I don't regret finding out early.


----------



## more babies

Congrats iowbird!! I hope it sticks for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## justmeinlove

Good luck iow, I hope it stays.
Afm, I was right all along, it all turned into af yesterday, turns out it was just the Most mental drawn out pmt ever! :O what a weird cycle!


----------



## plastikpony

Congrats iow!!! Hoping for a sticky bean for you!!

JustMe, sorry about the witch! At least you can give it a good go this cycle!!!

Lotus, how u feeling? Tested yet?

AFM, super grumpy on the clomid. Thank heaven for biral!! My temps are doing something really weird this month!!! I should only ovulate in a week, but I've got this crazy steady rise going on! Maybe I'm getting sick? Doesn't really feel like it though! So frustrated!! Why can't my body just function like a normal human being?! :cry: Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## iow_bird

Sorry to hear that justme :( hope this cycle is a lucky one for you xxx

I'm not very good on the charting thing plastik, but good luck. xxx

Lotus: keeping my fingers crossed for you x x x


----------



## Lotus Womb

Just me so sorry about AF :hugs:

Iow -Congratulations to you how are you feeling?

Plastik - my cycle has beeen very weird indeed my early temps were up and down and higher than normal for a while. I was not sick either. Maybe hormonal but you never know. I thought I might have been pg as my period was light but my cheap test were negative. Good luck and just keep charting and looking for other signs.

AFM-not tested yet I will test tommorow. Have not really been symtom spotting because I know either way it's progesterone in my system. Only some breast tenderness on and off but thats it really. I am trying to stay calm and balanced really don't want to get my hopes up. We shall see.


----------



## iow_bird

hey lotus: let us know how you get on with testing. Will be keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you. 
I'm feeling fine, a few sharp crampy things in my pelvis and very tired, but thats about it at the moment. I had hyperemis last pregnancy so would like no sickness this time!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Thanks Iow and I hope you don't have too much sickness this time round
Just a quick note for u.k based ladies my local Superdrug was doing a buy 1get 1 free on frer test and Superdrug own brand single and double test. If they are doing this across the franchise you may wann stock up. There was not much left to be honest managed to get too test for the price of 1.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies,
BFN today so I am not feeling hopeful even with temps up. This is why I hate testing and glad I did not earlier. I must of ov late so due today. I will just wait it out. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies 
Af came yestarday feeling very sad and I think I will be taking a two month break from tcc this month I will be away without DB in my fertile time I prob get back day after o to get 1 bd in he is away in July so maybe time for me just to take some time out. I have just had enough of opk temps it all just getting me down at the moment. Thank u all for your support but I may not be around much. Will def pop in to catch up and see you for your BFP Bonnie take care xx


----------



## iow_bird

Take care Lotus, sorry to hear you got a BFN. Take it easy for the next few months and I hope you get your BFP soon when you are trying again x x x


----------



## justmeinlove

Hugs lotus! I hope the time out is awesome for you too though!!


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

Lotus, so sorry about AF! Enjoy your two months for what they are so that you can come back swinging and get that BFP asap!!

IOW, how are you feeling?

JustMe, are you ready to get cracking this month!! I got a good feeling! :D

AFM, getting ready to ov. I definately have better cm this cycle, not ewcm yet but the last two days I've had nice watery cm which I didn't get my last two months on clomid. I'm putting it down to the evening primrose oil. DH is quite sick at the moment, which isn't cool, but said he's still up for making babie!! I LOVE that man! :thumbup:


----------



## justmeinlove

Heh, yay your hubby! 
Afm, still not terribly fussed ;-) my entire thought is that we'll just have lots if sex and if anything results, well and good  fingers Totally crossed for you though! If you're approaching o'day, shouldn't you be getting cracking by now?


----------



## plastikpony

Yep indeed! We should be!! But I'm also not too phased. I ALWAYS ov either day 13 or 14 without fail, so didn't want to overdo it this month. I feel like the last few months I've been panicking and getting going too early so that by ov time I feel like "really? do I have to?" So decided to use opk's this month again and go by that. I haven't had a positive yet but since tomorrow is day 13 we'll be getting going tonight :haha: :rofl: Really is funny that we're so happy to talk about this stuff, isn't it?


----------



## more babies

Good luck again ladies for this cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## iow_bird

Hi :)

I'm all good thanks, still not able to believe I'm pregnant!! It took us 12 months to get our BFP with my daughter, so I was expecting it to take just as long this time round. I really hope this is your lucky month ladies!
I'm feeling a bit tired and a bit sicky if I don't snack a lot, and getting a few cramps and twinges. 
Hope you guys are all ok, I can't recommend preseed highly enough, I swear thats what made the difference to us this month!
xxx


----------



## plastikpony

Thanks iow!! Glad to hear u feeling well! I used pressed the last 3 months, with clomid the last two, and nothing :cry: Its been nearly 10 months for us including a laparoscopy to remove endometriosis, so I sometimes just feel like I'm wasting my time. DTD last night with no pressed, nice temp droP today so I think I'll ov today or tomorrow, so will try get one more session in and use some!!

How are the rest of u ladies?


----------



## MummyWant2be

plastikpony said:


> Thanks iow!! Glad to hear u feeling well! I used pressed the last 3 months, with clomid the last two, and nothing :cry: Its been nearly 10 months for us including a laparoscopy to remove endometriosis, so I sometimes just feel like I'm wasting my time. DTD last night with no pressed, nice temp droP today so I think I'll ov today or tomorrow, so will try get one more session in and use some!!
> 
> How are the rest of u ladies?

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm really sorry hun...I've got everything crossable crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## iow_bird

awww Plastik, waiting for you BFP sucks so much. I was just about to start fertility tests when I finally fell pregnant with my little girl, at least it sounds like you are in the fertility system already and they will help you.
Hubby said to me the other day that he wished we'd used preseed last time, but I can honestly say I'm glad we didn't as we wouldn't have Tilly, we might have gotten our BFP sooner but we'd have a different baby. I'd do it all over again for her too. 
You'll get your BFP, waiting makes it all the more precious even though it's frustrating at the moment.
I hope you don't mind me popping in here, the 1st tri boards are a pretty scary place, I'm sure people only post on there when something bad is happening!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Congrats on ur BFP Iow :happydance: sticky vibes your way:hugs:

Plastik - as Iow said we will get our BFP and it's ging to be worth the wait..urs is just 3weeks away :hugs:


----------



## plastikpony

You ladies are AMAZING!! Thank you thank you!! :hugs:

IOW, we just love having you here!! Would be terribley sad if you moved over to the 1st tri boards and left us here! 

I love your sig MummyWant2be! About the perfect timing! I know that you're right, but I also know that you all know how I feel and understand it, and that's what makes this thread so amazing to me. Couldn't do it without my ladies!!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## flamingpanda

Grats iow_bird, I added you to the front page. :)

Keep the faith Plastik, getting the laparoscopy was like hitting a reset button for you so whilst it's hard not to count all those early months you tried I'd say things are looking much better now.


----------



## justmeinlove

What panda said!!


----------



## plastikpony

How you doing JustMe? And what on earth is your temp doing?! Is that just from taking it at odd times?


----------



## flamingpanda

How often are you using the OPKs Plastik?


----------



## mdjoy

Going to try to wait until AF is late myself. Been spending loads of $$ on tests because I have "sore boobs" or early cramping...hmmm, to think of it, that happens just about every month! Lol, it does get addicting seeing if you can "beat AF with a bfp! One day I tested 4 times! Feel like a darn drug addict, only a hpt addict! Going to try to save my $$ this month. Lol, I should know it's prob not going to happen since bf has low sperm..well at least no time soon so I might as well wait instead of wasting all my $$ testing for what is most likely going to be a bfn, then getting myself all moody and depressed over something I know is probably going to happen (bfn i mean).. Am due between june 18th - 20th so I guess we will see what happens within those 3 days


----------



## kidchichi

Hey Everyone
I need some help.. In April my AF started on the 26th and has yet to show her face. I didnt chart or anything because i gave up TTC.. I was at a pool party y-day and nausea had me feeling so awful. My cervix was very low and open 2days ago but now is closed and has moved up. What do you think i am so afraid to test.


----------



## justmeinlove

Plastik, standard silly pre O stuff I think ;-) am fine  fingers totally crossed for you though!!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Hope things are going well for everyone?

AFM, I must admit, despite a combination of indifference and nerves, I do still seem to have some 'eeee want to get pregnant' left. Namely when I worked out that O'Day was probably approaching soon, and started pondering how much we could possibly make out beforehand :p


----------



## plastikpony

Hello lovelies!!

JustMe, so glad that you still have that in you!! Would make TTC a little difficult if you didn't!

Panda, I was only usuing them once a day, last time I got my positive I was using them twice a day. Kinda gave up on them this month and am just doing the every-other day thing.

AFM, not sure if I've ov'ed yet. Think I might have. Had a day or two with REALLY sharp, painful twinges in my ovaries. The left side one day and the right side the other. I wonder if that means I ovulated from both sides this month?? :shrug: Then, yesterday evening and last nigh, I had the most aweful cramps, bloated feeling and lower back ache, JUST like when AF arrives. It was so weird, that has never happened to me before. Usually I just get a few minor cramps at O time and that's it. I wonder if it means anything. Probably not. I've learned to not trust my body anymore, it's kinda mean and tricksy!!

Well, father's day this weekded and I've booked suprised tickets to take DH to see Jeff Dunheim (SO funny!!). Then next weekend it's off to another province with the family to watch a school's rugby match at my little brother's school (it's kinda a tradition, we do it every year.) This is when I will be due for AF, yay. THEN the weekend after that it's off to the horse auction to see if I get that beautiful girl I want so badly!! SO EXCITED!!


----------



## iow_bird

good luck girls!! I really seriously hope this is your month!!!! 
I'm pretty sure I've oved from both sides last month Pastik :) double the chance of a BFP! Sounds like your keeping yourself nice and busy which is awesome, the less you think about it and all that! 
I had next to no symptoms this month, so I hate TWW symptom spotting. 
xxx


----------



## flamingpanda

Hello all, we just got back from our scan (which was amazing) and the tech said she was about 70% sure it's a girl. :) My partner is over the moon and he's gone off to work with a big grin on his face.

Plastik - Ah I see. The reason I ask is I found I got much better results if testing twice. The first test around 2pm and the second around 9pm/10pm. I was shocked at how fast the stick could turn in the space of a few hours, and also how fast it could then disappear. Of course OPKs just don't work for everyone but if you're unsure I'd say test twice. Although hopefully that won't be necessary as I see you have ovulated! I can return to stalking your chart each morning now. :)


----------



## plastikpony

Aww, thanks Panda!!! You make me feel all special and stuff!! This month we managed to dtd 2 days before O and the day of O, so we'll see what happens!!

Really hope I don't have to, but if this cycle doesn't work out I will most definately be doing opk's twice a day leading up to ov. But I might take a chilled cycle if AF arrives, as we'll be going back to the gynae to discuss the way forward. This is my last month on clomid, can't believe it's been 3 months already!!

Oh well, if I don't get preggers this month and I DO get the horse I want at the auction, at least I'll be able to ride her for a bit before I get knocked up! :haha:


----------



## VAMPY101

hi every one 

congrats to all BFP

i need help big time 

i dtd on cd6 and from cd 12-14 i had af cramps not normal for me
i dont think i ovulated because i did not have ewcm just watery cm and a lot of it
now on cd19 and i get dull cramps and my bbs are very sore now and then i get back pain and my stools are runny or non existant (tmi sorry) and im so so tired

i dont really know what to think..

any advice would be greatly apprieciated 

thanx 

vampy101


----------



## plastikpony

:wacko:Hi Ladies!! How is everyone doing?

JustMe, have you ov'ed yet? Was trying to check but it seems FF is under maintenance or something :wacko:

Well, AFM, who know that being all hormonal and moody (thanks clomid) could actually have it's uses? I feel like a bit of an idiot, but I just know you ladies will understand.

So this morning, I'm driving around (I'm a rep so I drive around alot), there's this truck in front of me going really slowly, so I overtake it. Nothing serious, nothing scary, I didn't even speed to do it. Anyway, a few min later there's a cop care behind me flashing at me to pull over. So I'm like "what now"? For some reason I always get pulled over on this specific road, but last time I was talking on my cell, which I know is wrong. Anyway, that cop tells me that I overtook illegally on a solid line. Now, to be fair, the line is hardly visible it's so old, how the hell am I supposed to know this? Anyway, we have issues with cops looking for bribes in our country, and I'm one of those sticklers who refuses to bribe anyone, if I did something wrong, then just fine me. So he tells me it's going to cost R2500!! :hissy: That's like 200 Pounds for all of you in the UK. :dohh: So he says "Must I charge you" and I'm like "I guess so", then he says again how it's so much money and what do I do? I BURST INTO TEARS!!!! :cry: At which point he called his boss over who told me that we all make mistakes and I must just calm down and look carefully at the signs on the road. And that was that. Goodbye, no fine.

So I guess I really due owe clomid some thanks, even if it hasn't helped me get pg yet!!! :haha: :rofl: :rofl: :haha:

And that's my story. 5dpo today, nothing special going on. BBS might be slightly tender, which is a bit earlier than usual, but whatever. I think I'm going to take the money I nearly lost on a fine and buy myself a nice hot pair of black boots!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Vampy - not really sure what to say, I'm not much help when there's not a chart involved, but pretty much for sure, cd 19 is way too early to test so I hope you managed to hold off :)

HUGS Plastik! :) Yay for Clomid! ;) :D I think the boots plan sounds pretty good so long as you can actually AFFORD to do that ;)

AFM, pretty sure my temp is going up, so clearly we are back in the 2ww. Although tbh between nerves and apathy, I'm not that fussed at the moment and hope to remain so until at least 15 dpo! :) Got in a reasonable amount of bd'ing so I'd say there's a chance things will happen, but yes, as per usual, we shall wait and see as I'm not betting on it.

Actually I was thinking - Plastik is it just me and you left?! Apologies if I have now forgotten someone, this isn't an incredibly thought through theory! :)


----------



## doggylover

Hi ladies, just noticed this thread. I am definitely not an early tester! In January I was 5 weeks pg before I tested (and lost 1 week later due to mc)

I am now 10/11dpo (depending on whether I believe bbt or opk - I'm inclined to go for opk as it's my first month charting) and am planning to wait another 7 days before testing.

My temps are still high, but are decreasing by 0.01C over the last 3 days. Not a huge amount, and they are 0.3C above my cover line (or my assumed cover line as I use an iPhone app which doens't include this) so am still pretty happy...but waiting and ever hopeful.


----------



## justmeinlove

Doggy, good luck!!

For whatever reason I have it in my head that this month is a bfp. I can't remember exactly which bd'ing it was, but as we were reaching a, er, peak, I had this image of us surrounded by faces, in a kind if who wants to be the one to be born from this way. Obviously don't quote me on this later on ;-) but I thought I'd share. And it totally sounds creepy the way I just described it but it wasn't that way, it was just an image in my head


----------



## doggylover

That's not creepy at all! Despite all the evidence to the contrary, my head is telling me that this cycle is IT and I remember after we bd one night thinking "Oh my gosh, we just made a baby!"

I will now seem nuts when the witch arrives in 2 days time...

(Fingers crossed she doesn't but hope is fading lol)


----------



## justmeinlove

Doggy, yay! Someone who understands my inadvertent crazy  and I will Entirely sympathise if af comes, I promise! After all it's pretty impossible to do much about hunches, accurate or not! I guess they just happen! Hope you're right


----------



## justmeinlove

Whilst they're this good, could I just take the opportunity to say "look at my awesome temperatures!"


----------



## plastikpony

Hello Lovelies!!

How is everyone?

JustMe, those temps are looking great! Allow me to reciprocate and say (while they still look good) "Look at how awesome my chart looks!" :haha: And yes, I thinkg you're right! It's just us left! :cry: OUR TURN!!!! :happydance: :rofl:

Well I had a nice weekend with my parents and then took DH to see Jeff Dunham. He was hysterical!! Always good to have a nice laugh! Now we are going away to my brother's school this weekend to watch a bit Rugby match. That's going to be so much fun! And then the weekend after that we're going to go and try and buy the horse I want at the auction!!

Now this might sound weird, and feel free to slap me for saying it, but half of me is SO hoping for my :bfp: this coming weekend, and the other half is hoping for a :bfn: If I am preggers before I buy the horse, it means I won't be able to ride her until I've had the baby! (I know a lot of people ride while preggers, but it's a personal choice. She's a yound horse and unpredictable, so I wouldn't chance it after struggling for so long.) On the other hand, if I'm NOT preganant I'll get to ride her for a month at least :blush: Oh well, what will be, will be!

Doggy, has the :witch: stayed away for you?


----------



## plastikpony

Hello Lovelies!!

How is everyone?

JustMe, those temps are looking great! Allow me to reciprocate and say (while they still look good) "Look at how awesome my chart looks!" :haha:

Well I had a nice weekend with my parents and then took DH to see Jeff Dunham. He was hysterical!! Always good to have a nice laugh! Now we are going away to my brother's school this weekend to watch a bit Rugby match. That's going to be so much fun! And then the weekend after that we're going to go and try and buy the horse I want at the auction!!

Now this might sound weird, and feel free to slap me for saying it, but half of me is SO hoping for my :bfp: this coming weekend, and the other half is hoping for a :bfn: If I am preggers before I buy the horse, it means I won't be able to ride her until I've had the baby! (I know a lot of people ride while preggers, but it's a personal choice. She's a yound horse and unpredictable, so I wouldn't chance it after struggling for so long.) On the other hand, if I'm NOT preganant I'll get to ride her for a month at least


----------



## justmeinlove

Ooh your temps do look Lovely today!!  and I shan't slap you, wanting to ride your horse is Just as valid as wanting a baby!!!

Mine look less good today, it was only really yesterday that looked exceptional :p


----------



## plastikpony

They are still HUGELY above your coverline, so I think they still look great! :hugs:

OOOO!! And I have crazy amounts of creamy cm! I feel like I need to wear a pantyliner. That MUST mean I'm pregnant, right??! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## justmeinlove

Might do. Might not  we shall see ;-)
Hugs!!!!!!!


----------



## more babies

Good luck ladies!! I hope you get your BFPs this cycle! Im trying to stay relaxed this cycle and spend a lot of time outdoors in the sun and hopefully not get so stressed about it. Of course that usual changes towards the end of the cycle but that's the plan. We just got back from a lovely camping trip and my oldest daughters birthday is weekend so it'll be a busy week ahead.


----------



## plastikpony

Busy is good! And good idea about the relaxing! Easier said than done though, right? :haha:

How old is your daughter turning?


----------



## justmeinlove

And yay, hello more, sorry I forgot about you in my tally!!


----------



## more babies

Definitely easier said then done! My daughter will be 10 on Sunday.. entering into the double digits! Scary! :haha: 

Its ok Justme I've been laying low lately trying not to obsess too much during the TWW and have been busy lately which is a good thing! :thumbup:


----------



## justmeinlove

Hey plastik! A temp up day for both of us I see. How u doing?


----------



## VAMPY101

hi ladies

so i am currently one day late on my period
i caved and did a test and it was BFN :(

vampy101


----------



## plastikpony

AWW!! Hang in there Vampy!! :hugs: Are you 100% sure about when you ovulated? Maybe you aren't as far along as you think? You're not out yet!

JustMe, YAY for temp rises!! Very cool. At the moment I'm just enjoying how pretty my chart looks. As for yours, could be a text-book implantation dip yesterday! Then again, maybe not. But I'm still holding thumbs for us!! I SO hope this is our month and we get to be bump buddies!!!!

MoreBabies, wow, 10!! So hard to imagine having one of my own that big one day. Must be magical watching them grow up!!!

AFM, bbs are really starting to hurt this month, at the sides. Also have some lower backache today and the sniffles. Whatever. My chart is pretty :haha: :rofl: :rofl: :haha:


----------



## justmeinlove

Your chart is Uber pretty today, you should totally spend the day enjoying it  and being bump buddies Would be fab  fingers crossed and all that


----------



## flamingpanda

What amazing looking charts we have this week! I'm not going to say what I'm thinking for fear of jinxing anything (as I've been wrong before) but I'm very excited for you ladies right now. :)


----------



## VAMPY101

plastikpony said:


> AWW!! Hang in there Vampy!! :hugs: Are you 100% sure about when you ovulated? Maybe you aren't as far along as you think? You're not out yet!
> 
> well i know i only dtd on cd6 and by cd 11-14 i had horrible cramps
> i did not spot at all, i am probably out
> 
> thanks though


----------



## justmeinlove

Big hugs vampy! Not out til you're out etc!  now, is there something you can do to take your mind off it? I seem to recall my sage advice to plastik was to try touching your toes. Really takes your mind off it!!


----------



## plastikpony

JustMe is right Vampy!! Touch your toes!!! :rofl: I couldn't do it. Still can't. Of course trying to take my Dobermann out for a run yesterday to tire him out didn't help. Note to self: when trying to tire your dog out with a run, you should be nearly as fit as your dog. I'm not. I ran about 100m (okay, it was a bit further than that!! Around the block) then nearly died and Hilton (the Dobermann) was bouncing around like a crazy nowhere near winded. 

Either I need to give up or run more often. I'll let you know what my painful muscles decide.


----------



## justmeinlove

Lol!!! I've actually developed an exercise habit over the last month  gym 3 times a week ( can share my laZy but good (and quick!) routine if you like), and am now doing a weekly bellydancing class which is fab! In fact I highly recommend it  I've started cos I know it will drive me crazy if I get pregnant and can't do lots if exercise due to being unfit - exercise really helps calm me down, even though it's a hitch ;-) plus I'm pre planning a bit, if I do get pregnant I want to be fit so I can take on labour! ;-)


----------



## justmeinlove

Lots of exercise , and Bitch!!! Stupid autocorrect!


----------



## plastikpony

I do lots of horse riding, which i definately won't be able to do if I get preggers!! I ride 3-4 times a week and get to gym once, twice max. Would LOVE your routine please!! I'm going to try and keep up the running with the dog, coz it's really good to calm his brain down, or long walks once I'm pg. There's also this awesome preggy gym here called preggy bellies which I'll sign up for when I'm pg, and that's twice a week.

I can use all the help I can get though, I've gained about 3 or 4 kg since starting the clomid!! NOT cool! And I've been excersising and eating right and everything :wacko:


----------



## justmeinlove

I'm not promising my routine will help with weight loss, but it probably will - it's just I eat like a fiend! ;) The routine is from a personal trainer at our gym, who was offering free sessions! :D

*Crosstrainer - warmup*
4 minutes (incl. cooldown), Lvl 4 - ambling along at around 3.8 - which is easy level for me - the gist is go along at easy and slow level for 4 minutes to warm up

*Funny weight pully machine in corner (I do this cos I want muscles)*
Basically it has 2 sides, both with weights. For my first exercise, I attach short handles to both sides and set both weights to 6.25 kg. I position myself in between the 2 sets, take a step back ( remember to brace your core ) and then bend my legs - and pull the handles towards me and back, 15 times. Lol this is very badly explained.

Second one is the reverse and I move the weights down to 3.75kg cos the muscles in the back of my arms are puny! Face away from the machine, holding the handles, brace, take a step away from the machine and pull the handles out straight in front of you. Then let your arms swing open and back in, repeat 15 times. In a controlled way!

Third one is just using one handle, back to 6.25kg. Stand with the weights to your right, put both hands on the handle and straighten your arms. Brace, swing handle across your body and then return. Repeat 12 - 15 times. Then turn around so the weights are on your left and repeat process.

Tbh the weights bit, maybe show this to gym staff and see if they can translate it! It's probably something you need explaining in person, properly! I don't want to break anyone!

*Anyway then back to the crosstrainer.*

15 minutes, L5 (I started on L4), using the 'Hills / Around the World' setting.
Now as I had it explained to me, if you are trying to lose weight (which I really need to, 40% body fat!) :o what you need to do is to maintain a heart rate for fat burning rather than cardio (the crosstrainer has a list of appropriate heart rates for your age - I'm 34 and I go for around 135). If you let your heart rate go too high, your body panics and pulls all of its energy out of your blood, whereas if it's at 'fat burning' level, it will use up some of your stored fat :)

And that's what I do. Takes about 1/2 hour - which is I think how I've kept going as I have very low gym tolerance :p


----------



## plastikpony

Awesome sauce!! Thanks lady! :happydance:

I'm at 26% bmi, and about 6 or 7 kg heavier than where I am happy! Problem is I'm not losing it!! ARGH!!! And I just LOVE my food! :haha: Hence more excersice :D


----------



## justmeinlove

Yeah I'm about a stone more than I'd like but the fitness is def the best bit  BMI of 26 isn't Too far out of standard, on the good side. My BMI is ok, it's just apparently lots of fat!


----------



## plastikpony

Well, I'm off to deliver shoes and ride a horsie! (and hopefully drop a kg :haha: )

Have a lekker (awesome) evening peeps!


----------



## VAMPY101

im am currently 2 days late have not tested again and i have no symptoms apart from sore boobs under my arms not nice to wear a bra.

thanks for all the advice :) you guys are awesome


----------



## justmeinlove

So for today's fun and inadvertant 'symptom', we have stabby pains in my right hand side, just above my hip bone. This could admittedly be from the weight lifting last night ;) Although I don't 'think' so because I actually made sure to 'brace my core' this time.

Plastik, we're copying each other - down temp days are way less cool for sure :p

Vampy - probably not a bad plan to hold off for a few days - if you are pregnant, you still will be in a few days. Although big hugs for what I imagine is frustrating, I know I lose it a bit by around 13 dpo...!


----------



## plastikpony

Mmm, yes. Not impressed with my temp going down a touch today, and even less impressed that I won't get a decent temp tomorrow since I'm getting up an hour earlier than usual for work :growlmad: AF due Fri or Sat, FF suggests I test on Sat. I'm away with my folks this weekend so would actually like to know beforehand so I know if I can indulge in a beer with my dad or not. But I don't want to test early. Decisions decisions!!!
Maybe I'll test Fri morning if my temp is still way up there. If it continues down then I'll just leave it as AF will probably be flying in.

No symptoms for me really. Still a bit crampy and gassy, bbs are sore, but these are all the usual thing before AF. Nothing to make me think "HAZA!! I must be pg!!" 

Vampy, I agree with JustMe, if you are pg you still will be in a day or two. And every day you wait is a day of hope :hugs:

We know this couple who got pg just after we started trying and had a miscarriage at about 15 weeks, then they got pregnant again and she miscarried again last night :cry: SO scary!! Just goes to show, getting pg is only the first bit...


----------



## justmeinlove

Yeah, totally, I'm not sure what point I'd be able to relax, even if it did happen. So sorry to hear about your friend :-( does she get specialist care next time? I hope so


----------



## plastikpony

I hope so!! Think she may have this time around too since she isn't a 'spring chicken' anymore. Not ancient, but over 35 I think. 

On the bright side, she already has the most amazing 9 yr old son. Not that that makes it easier. Devastating.

I was chatting to my MIL last night and found out that she was pg 7 times and ended up with 4 kids. Her first son died at 3 months (about), and she had one miscarriage and one ectopic pregnancy. My DH was convieved last, after her miscarriage and with only 1 tube!!


----------



## flamingpanda

Plastik, if you were to disregard yesterday you're temp is still rising. Ignore individual temps that don't make sense, the overall trend from what I can see is up up up! :)


----------



## flamingpanda

Also if you wanted to test Friday I don't see that being too early. You'd be 13 DPO. According to a chart I have in front of me at 13dpo 68% of women will get a BFP if they are pregnant. That's not bad odds. That's also based on the pee stick having a sensitivity of 25, you could get one with more sensitivity to up the odds. That way at least you can have guilt free beers this weekend if not. If you're still thinking about it I believe www.peeonastick.com has a page listing test sensitivity so you can pick the right brand.


----------



## plastikpony

Thanks Panda!!

Had a look at the website and unfortunately we don't get the majority of those tests here in SA! I only have one left and it's a 25 miui, so I guess we'll see! My luteal phase is generally 13 days long, so Friday I would be due. Although once or twice I've gone to 14 days, but not often!

I think I'll go by my temp on Friday. If it's still up there, I'll test, if it's heading south I'll assume I'm on my way out and enjoy a beer with my dad (but won't go nuts, you know, just in case :haha: )

How are you feeling dear? Got any bump pics for us yet??


----------



## plastikpony

Well, even an hour early I got a decent temp today! Must say I'm kinda happy abouth that!! Think it's going to be hard not to test if my temp is still high tomorrow! Dammit! Why do I let myself get even a littl e excited every month!!! :dohh:

Well I'd better get up and get going! I go underground at a mine today, actually quite exciting :thumbup:


----------



## justmeinlove

Well it's ok to be getting excited by this point, don't be too hard on yourself. I have ti ask, why are you going in a mine?! 

Afm, I am excited too by my temp and it's much less excusable with me cos I am only 9 dpo and my temps are following a fairly standard pattern so far, if at a higher level.

I have all my fingers crossed for your tomorrow temp and possible test!


----------



## plastikpony

Eeek!! Your temPs are looking great just me!! I sell safety boots, so I'm goInv under ground to assess underfoot conditions at a diamond mine and recommend product! 

Just had a good look at FF and it says 'possibly triphasic from cd 23' !!! As if I wasn't excited enough...


----------



## justmeinlove

Diamonds, eh... :-D ;-)

Er. I really need some help. Just went to the loo. Wiped, and loo roll had a whole wipe of blood on it. Like the first wipe of 'oh my period has started'. Except I'm 9 dpo. Can you guys Please tell me if this can be Anythi other than implantation bleedin' am kind of shocked atm and Really need help!


----------



## plastikpony

Is it red blood?


----------



## iow_bird

Hi :) just popping in to say hi! Both of your charts look awesome!! Good luck girls! xx x


----------



## plastikpony

Way too early to be AF JustMe! The only thing I can think of is implantation bleeding! Holding thumbs!! Your temp is also too high for it to be AF, so try not to stress!!

:hugs2:


----------



## justmeinlove

It was red, yeah, but has stopped now. Er, applied a finger to check that's where the blood was coming from, and got a dot of red blood on my finger and nothing else.
Am not worried about it being AF, but really nervous about consider it as IB. So wondering if other options!!


----------



## plastikpony

IB is supposed to be brown or pink, since that means its old blood, but Ive heard a few stories where it was reb. Apologies for the personal question, but did you maybe DTD last night or this morning? Coz that can cause it sometimes as far as I know.


----------



## justmeinlove

Nope, we did not. Man had exams today and we were sleepy ;-)


----------



## more babies

Wow Justme that's so exiting if its implantation bleeding! I've got everything crossed for you that it is and soon you'll be getting your BFP!!!!

Good luck to both you ladies! Ill be checking back to watch and see how things turn out but FX! And hey why not throw a little :dust: at you guys :winkwink:

I can't believe im on 6 months of TTC already... it went by so fast...


----------



## plastikpony

Temp is up! Yay!! :happydance: test was :bfn: . Boo!! :growlmad: was just a regular 'test after you're period is late' test, but I was still hoping for something!!

Also, cervix seems to have gone all soft which I don't see as a good sign. Out of tests, so now I guess we wait. :wacko: :coffee:


----------



## plastikpony

Temp is up! Yay!! :happydance: test was :bfn: . Boo!! :growlmad: was just a regular 'test after you're period is late' test, but I was still hoping for something!!

Also, cervix seems to have gone all soft which I don't see as a good sign. Out of tests, so now I guess we wait. :wacko: :coffee:


----------



## iow_bird

soft cervix is supposed to be a good sign! but not very accurate :) keeping my fingers crossed for both of you xxxx


----------



## justmeinlove

Oooh! Fingers totally crossed thouugh!!!! :-D


----------



## flamingpanda

What are you going to do plastik? Get another test or wait? This is so exciting! :)

Justme - what day will you be testing, providing the temps stay up?


----------



## plastikpony

I'm not sure Panda. We don't really get any super sensitive tests here, so I'm thinking I'll get another regular test and maybe a clearblue digi, and test again on Sunday morning if there is no :witch: and my temps are still up. Would it be pointless to test again tomorrow? Doesn't it take hcg 48 hours to double, or something like that?

JustMe, we are really following a similar pattern :haha: I see you had a rise aswell today :happydance: How long is your luteal phase usually? I can't seem to recall.

Thanks IOW! I definately don't monitor my cervix often enough to know what it usually feels like at this time of the cycle, so I've decided to keep my fingers out of my 'hooha' and just ignore my cervix. :blush:

MoreBabies, I know, the time flies even as it seems to drag. It's been nearly 10 months for us now!! And before that we went for about a year with no bcp and using the not-so-fool-proof pull&pray method!

AFM, headache today, hope its not a pre-AF one. BBS are still really sore on the sides and I'm exhausted even though we were in bed at 9.30! Last night I dreamed (very clearly) that I woke up and took my temp and it was 31.1 degrees celcius! I was so convinced that I was out that I was suprised when my alarm woke me up and I hadn't actually taken my temp yet. I think DH was a bit dissapointed this morning when we got the :bfn: . He's trying so hard to be strong for me but I know that he's as desperate as I am!


----------



## justmeinlove

Hello!

Plastik, I know, I think it's funny our temps are copying each other ;) I have a suggestion. HOW ABOUT we wait until Wednesday? For you that would put you at 18 days of high temps, if they're still up, which is a great sign, and for me, it would put me on my AF due date (and 5 days after the blood yesterday which is apparently how long ish it should take for a bfp if it WAS IB). Plus then you don't get sucked into testing every other day and getting stressed about it.

Whatcha think? And big hugs to both you and your hb, I REALLY hope this works out as our month!

BUT in the meantime, go and read this https://www.autocorrectfail.org// It's REALLY funny and I think we both need our minds talking down a tiny bit from the ledge of 'HOLY CRAP I MUST BE PREGNANT!'

And breathe

:)

::hugs::


----------



## justmeinlove

Oh poo monkeys :-( biggest hugs possible plastik!


----------



## Impet Limpet

fingers crossed for you plastik and justme! xx


----------



## justmeinlove

Well, if I'm honest, I'm really bummed out today. With the blood at 9 dpo and then a weekend of massively high temps and tiny twinges and cramps, I honestly would have sworn to you that we were heading for a bfp.

Then of course, you take a look at my temp this morning and realise that yet again I have been delusional.

And yet, what else am I meant to have done? I had blood at the point when IB is most likely to happen. I have had huge temperatures. EVERYTHING has pointed at me being pregnant. And yet, today my temp plummets. Even if it goes up tomorrow, I will be thinking it's most likely to be doing so, ready to crash on Wednesday.

I don't really know what to say. I'm really pissed off. It seems that my initial thought that this isn't something that is ever realistically going to happen for me, was right. Even in the months where it's looking Fantastic, it doesn't happen. I'm thinking of ditching all of this temping and crap because it isn't helping. Certainly for next month, I have much better things to do for my birthday than faff around trying to achieve things that won't happen.

And yet. It's going to be my 35th birthday. Is leaving it to chance at that point just stupid? And you know, once I'm 35, my urge to punch people who say things about fertility crashing at 35 is going to be so much stronger. We started trying for babies as soon as we could. We only MET when I was 31. We got together when I was 32 1/2. I was suffering from anxiety and depression from my previous relationship until I was over 33. We then spent a year trying to stop being cripplingly (no exaggeration) broken. Then we started trying for babies. So we couldn't do it earlier. Heck, it seems like we can't do it at all.

I don't know what to say. I can't believe that even with huge obvious symptoms, I'm not. I think I want to go and smash something. Or possibly someone :p


----------



## plastikpony

:hugs2: I'm not even going to tell u to be optimistic and 'it'll happen for you' and all that crap. I feel exactly like u do, like there's no hope and it'll never happen. I had a bloody triphasic chart, massive temps, cramps, cramy cm, bbs sore in the right places, and what for?! So my body could once again say 'haha! Fooled you!!'. I feel so betrayed by my own body.

DH is amazing. I've given up on temping and clokie and pressed and all that other crap. I'm done putting my life on hold and changing things around for this. I'm going back to my gynea and telling him to make me a baby and call me when he's done.


----------



## plastikpony

And by clokie I mean clomid. :dohh:


----------



## justmeinlove

plastikpony said:


> :hugs2: I'm not even going to tell u to be optimistic and 'it'll happen for you' and all that crap. I feel exactly like u do, like there's no hope and it'll never happen. I had a bloody triphasic chart, massive temps, cramps, cramy cm, bbs sore in the right places, and what for?! So my body could once again say 'haha! Fooled you!!'. I feel so betrayed by my own body.
> 
> DH is amazing. I've given up on temping and clokie and pressed and all that other crap. I'm done putting my life on hold and changing things around for this. I'm going back to my gynea and telling him to make me a baby and call me when he's done.

hey plastik. BIGGEST HUGS btw. And yeah, I couldn't believe it either when your temp dropped! :o I think giving up on temping is a great plan, and would suggest taking that chart out of your sig too if you're going to do that ;) I'll take mine out when/if AF comes.

HOWEVER I did want to say something! I still have fingers all crossed for you, just because the endo treatment was 3 months ago now, which afaik was effectively a reset for you. So it makes it just 3 months of trying (although I do understand that for you, it's been a lot longer, but biologically, I think my argument makes sense). So am hoping it will still happen for you! :o Also, I can't remember how far in advance of ovulation you guys bd but whilst it doesn't seem to have worked for me, I do get the impression that effectively the SMEP timings (every other day from day 8 on the basic level) can be the way forwards :)

Anyway, yeah, I guess I'm thinking that go with the BDing every other day (as that's always fun) :) and see if anything comes of it, but definitely stuff this temperature nonsense. It's entertaining to watch the temps but it always ends in stress and raised expectations :(

Are you going to stay on B&B? If not, do you want to swap emails?

And I'm SO glad you have a lovely hb. Honestly, when I thought I was, I was freaking terrified. I just get so scared of a baby getting in the way of me and my hb. Which is silly I guess but I have little experience of children, and lots of interaction with media 'children=DOOM'. ALthough I suppose they also say 'marriage=DOOM' and that's clearly nonsense.

Anyway...BIG HUGS! Do you want to swap emails?


----------



## justmeinlove

(also - clokie. LOL!) :)

Am currently having (no) fun looking up causes of vaginal bleeding. Basically it goes 'ah go and see your Dr'.

From Wikipedia:
Forgotten tampon (can cause septicaemic shock - "toxic shock syndrome") - *NOPE*
Miscarriage - *9 dpo? Doubt it*
Ectopic pregnancy - alway s consider it there is a late period, pain especially shoulder pain. Also see The acute abdomen - a surgical emergency - *lol not at 9 dpo*
Infection - see Pelvic Inflammatory Disease - *Yay...*
Cervical polyp - can be seen at an examination for cervical smear. *Yay...*
Cervical erosion - can be seen at an examination for cervical smear. *Yay...*
Thinning of the vagina (can be a problem of the menopause). *Yay...*
Thinning of the vulva (can be a problem of the menopause). *Yay...*

From womenshealth.about.com:
&#8226;Implantation Bleeding/Pregnancy - *well, exactly*
&#8226;Miscarriage - *as before*
&#8226;Hormonal fluctuations - *aka 'random, go to dr if it keeps happening'*
&#8226;Starting, stopping, or missing oral contraceptives or estrogens - *nope*
&#8226;Low thyroid levels - *er no? I don't think so*
&#8226;Stress - *well I wasn't stressed until after that happened!*
&#8226;IUDs occasionally cause slight spotting - *no*
&#8226;Injury to the vagina from insertion of objects - *no*
&#8226;Malignant cancers - *!*
&#8226;Undiagnosed vaginal infections - *er? don't think so. Who knows!*
&#8226;Certain drugs, particularly anticoagulants Vaginal dryness - *no*
&#8226;GYN procedures - *no*
&#8226;Some women have spotting during ovulation, which is normal - *n/a*


----------



## plastikpony

EEEK!!! Bad girl, JustMe!! Dr. Google is EVIL! Stay away!! Check this out rather: www.hyperboleandahalf.com , should keep you entertained for a while :D I LOVE damnyouautocorrect! Thanks!

I'll probably stick around, but I'm not going to be on as often. I've grown close to some ladies and want to keep track of their progress :hugs: Would just LOVE to swap e-mails though! I'll pm you :happydance:

Apologies for the morbid post earlier, having a down day. I'll pick myself up soon though, that auction for the horse is on Saturday, so getting really excited and nervous for that! If I get her I think I'm going to be so obsessed and distracted with riding that it'll be easier to forget about all of this nonsense and see what happens. If I don't get her I have no idea what I'll do. Sulk for a month. At least. :haha:


----------



## justmeinlove

I hope you do get your horse :)

And I am also being distracted by (in the context of not being dead keen on my work sector) good things happening with job, namely new boss, who is writing me a new and better job description, letting me choose my new job title and ordering me to go online and choose 2 professional training courses to go on! ;)


----------



## justmeinlove

Urgh, but I'd rather be having a baby with my hb, especially as I don't really like my job anyway :(

Went to loo earlier, a tiny bit of red when I wiped. I mean TINY. But yeah somewhere between a temp drop and spotting, it doesn't exactly look good does it. Am just feeling really - poo :(


----------



## plastikpony

:hugs: When I started AF this weekend I went out with my folks, had an awesome draft beer, then shared an amazing bottle of pinotage with the family, then had a shot of jager and a shot of patron. I'd rather have been preggers, but dammit, since I wasn't I just drank everything I have been missing :haha: And sushi tonight!!

Sorry about the spotting, sweets. Wish I could make it go away! :flower:


----------



## plastikpony

Oh, and appointment with my Gynaecologist is set for Wednesday morning, 8am. I'm scared to hear what he's going to say. He told me to come back if I wasn't pregnant after the 3 rounds of clomid. I never thought that would happen to me, I just knew that I would be pg. *sigh*

DH is coming with me, he is just amazing. Sometimes I think maybe I'm pushing this too much? Maybe I should just wait and see what happens naturally? Thing is I want a baby. I have since we started trying nearly a year ago. I don't WANT to wait!! I want our miracle NOW. It's also scary coz I know that getting pg is just the first bit, staying pg is something else all together. What if I get pg and then have issues like my friends who have lost 2 babies in the space of 6 months? I just don't know if I could bear that.

But I guess, step 1 is actually getting preggers. It's proving to be quite a big step.


----------



## more babies

I just wanted to say im so sorry to both of you ladies :hugs: :hugs: 

I know ive only been at it for 6 months but thats 5 months longer then i thought it would take, obviously being unrealistic. Still if it doesnt happen this month we will be taking a couple months break because i dont want to go the whole summer obsessing about this and not doing things being "i might be pregnant". The other thing is my youngest will be starting school full time instead of half days in the fall and if we hadnt decided on trying to have aother i would have been looking for a part time job. Now that it doesnt seem to be happening im not sure what to do. Its hard when you dont do things because you thought you'd be pregnant by now. I give you two ladies a lot of credit having been TTC for the amount of time you have been. Its so mentally draining and its only been 6 months for me. I really hope at some point you both get your little ones! :hugs:

Oh and Justme i think being scared is perfectly normal. I have kids and i get terrified at times thinking about having another one.


----------



## more babies

Also AF is due on my birthday this cycle. Kind of a double edged sword :shrug: oh well...


----------



## justmeinlove

more - only 6 months for me too, am just really hacked off :p
And yeah, my birthday this month is on one of my 'fertility friend says make babies now' days. Well, it can naff off. If I make love with my husband on my birthday it is going to be because we adore each other and want to; I am not temping next month if AF comes, and I think this is a great plan.

In fact, I declare it a summer off! ;)

Plastik, let us know how the appt goes? Fingers crossed for you. And it's ok to want to do it, it really is, don't start getting all self-doubty as you don't need to.

(and I have your msg, just at work atm so not replied yet) :)

Poor little voice of hope is going 'ooh no more red, maybe you ARE'. Poor little voice.


----------



## more babies

What day is your birthday? Must be close to mine! DH and I haven't even been talking about baby making. We've just been :sex: every other day and some back to back but its all because we want to which makes it SO much better! Some of those months in the beginning felt like a job :haha: We've been much more relaxed lately and busy which helps even more!


----------



## justmeinlove

that's what I want to do from now on too. And my birthday is the 7th :-D


----------



## more babies

Mine is the 10th! :thumbup: I originally wanted to wait to start trying to have a summer baby (preferably july :winkwink: ) but then we figured why wait but im glad we started TTC when we did because id rather have found out sooner than later that it was going to be more of a challenge than I thought it would be. But now if we take the summer off from trying I could end up with my summer baby after all if it doesn't happen this cycle.


----------



## more babies

DH also said if it doesn't happen this cycle he wants to get a sperm analysis done to see if its a problem with him.


----------



## iow_bird

Sorry ladies, I was so hopeful for you all this month!!
I'm sure it doens't make you guys feel any better, but sometimes these things take time. It took us 12 months to get our BFP with DD. 
Taking some time off sounds awesome, TTC can get a bit all consumng at times. x x x


----------



## justmeinlove

Lol, temp up today, but not looking into it too heavily, as AF is only due tomorrow according to AF.
If by some wacky miracle (which I am NOT expecting) temps are still up on Saturday, I will test then.
But yeah, am not holding out for that... temp has dipped then gone up before crashing in the past.

Also I woke up quite a bit in the night and was doing some cheaty temping:
woke up at 3am, went back to sleep.
Woke up at 4.30am, temped, 36.6. Back to sleep.
Woke up at 6am, temped, 36.8. Snoozed.
Woke up at 6.20am, temped, 36.8. Took that one as verbatim.
Just before I got up at 6.35am, retemped, 36.7. Ignored it :p


----------



## flamingpanda

I'm so sorry Plastik, big hugs. But you know I think justme already said it best, I know it's hard because you've been trying for a while but I too would only count the last three months after that big reset. If you look at it that way there's still nothing abnormal happening. So just take it easy. I actually agree too that if you're sick of temping, just stop. The purpose of temping is to find out you're ovulating. It's clear you are and you've been doing it long enough now to know when your 'best times' to try are. Temping can give out signs you're pregnant before you take a test, but it can also be misleading. So if you're tired of it just put the thermometer away! You'll get better sleep and you'll feel more relaxed, both are good for you! :)

Justme - Very happy to see your temp was back up again this morning. Fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## Impet Limpet

WSS^

big wishes for you both, xx

If you can bear to then a month "off" would be a good thing, but it's always easier said than done!!


----------



## plastikpony

Temps are looking good JustMe!! I know as well as you it could mean nothing, but that doesn't stop me holding thumbs for you!! :thumbup:

Thanks ladies, you are all so right. I just felt like this last month was our 'last chance' coz it was our last month of clomid. Not that I think clomid is the best thing for me (hindsight is 20/20, right?) It makes me REALLY dry and REALLY cranky and my periods are so light when I'm on it, that maybe it's making my lining too thing for anything to happen anyway? Who knows.

More, it's awesome that your DH is happy to do a SA, I would totally recommend that, then at least you know that everything is groovy.

Panda, you are totally right. Thanks so much for caring enough to pop in and give us hope and advice! :hugs2:

Iow, thanks for the kind words! Totally gives me hope :happydance:

Well I had my appointment with the Gynea today, he's really awesome. DH came along even though he was terrified of some other guy poking around in my 'hooha' while he was in the same room :haha: Anyway, the doc totally put my mind at ease. He said I'm being impatient (I know!) and then proceeded to tell us that we are both normal, DH's morphology is a bit low but he has SO many :spermy: that it almost cancels that out. He also said that in any normal woman, at least half of our eggs are 'abnormal'. So it makes sense that it's going to take a while for that perfect egg and sperm to meet. He said that if we want to, in another 3 months if we aren't pregnant we can move onto IUI, but he doesn't think its stricly neccessary. So DH and I have decided to just chill, and I'll go for my yearly check-up in Jan and decide from there.

What was really awesome was when he said to me, "You are fine. You WILL get pregnant. It's just going to take some time." I feel like it's been overcast for the last 10 months, with doubts hanging over my head about whether or not I'll be able to get pg, but when he told me I WILL, no doubt about it, those clouds went away and now it's nice and sunny.

I've resigned myself to the fact that I just can't control this, and it'll happen when it happens. I've put my thermometer away, put all the weird supplements and teas aside, put the preseed and clomid away, and am just going to live my life. I'll still pop in here now and then, but not obsessively every day. Hope that's ok with you ladies, you have all been amazing! And if you want to pop me an e-mail now and then, please pm me and I'll send you my e-mail address. (Thanks JustMe!!!)

Babydust to everyone!!!
:dust::happydance::dust:


----------



## justmeinlove

Plastik, that's really awesome, I am so happy for you!!! :) and totally with the email!! :) Maybe let me know on here when you email me and then I will be able to check it hasn't fallen into the spam or anything :)

I hope it also helps encourage you that this morning I got a :bfp: :o

This is not something I have taken in yet! But dear heaven, if some crazy little pregnancy test can shunt out two lines for me, then it DEFINITELY can and will for you! :)

Anyway I'm going to scuttle away before I re-read what I just wrote and get amazingly weirded out again (which is what has been happening so far today: I say something, I go 'oh holy shit I'm PREGNANT?', get amazingly weirded out and have to talk about something else :p

Plastik I really hope this news encourages you and doesn't make you sad!


----------



## flamingpanda

Congrats Justme!! :) So happy for you. Any test piccy? I'll add you to the front page. :D

Plastik, I'm so glad the clouds have lifted. I think you're taking the right approach. Please don't be a stranger though and I'll PM you.

I should say to everyone that regardless of pregnant or not, here everyday or not - this thread is always open for everyone to reconnect. You don't have to still be trying. If you got your BFP here then you don't have to leave. The nature of how this all works means it's unlikely that we get to move onto the next stage at the same time and it would be such a shame to lose touch with people just because we're on slightly different calendars. Please never feel unwelcome here. :hugs:


----------



## more babies

AAAAHHHHHHHHHH Justme!!!!!! Sooo exciting!! :happydance: Congratulations and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months! So happy for you! :thumbup: What a wonderful early birthday gift for you :winkwink:


----------



## iow_bird

Yay!!! Awesome news Justme!! So so pleased for you!!!!!! :) exciting stuff eh!!!

Plastik: Glad your feeling a bit more on top of things now :) I promise you when you get your BFP all this crap and stress will be so worth it :) 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## justmeinlove

Exciting / scary / not thinking about it Too much yet 

Got a dr appt on Monday in the hope it's all still going by then!!! Dr is lovely so worst case I just want to tell her!

Cannot seem to work out these tracker things. Maybe next week!


----------



## plastikpony

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!! OMW JustMe! Congratulations!!!! That is just SUPER awesome!! Really really happy for you!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## justmeinlove

Plastik!!! I was going to email you if you didn't see today! In fact I will try to do so anyway. Will be doing it on phone cos can't say on work email for obvious reasons 

So far it's bizarrely 'pregnant. Now what'?! We've not told anyone yet and well, bar totally cutting junk and sugar and trying to consistently eat a balanced diet, well, I don't think much happens now for Ages. Bar the whole argh I hope it stays thing...!


----------



## iow_bird

you'll be suprised how quickly it will creep up on you justme! At 4 weeks it seems soooo far away, but I just had my first scan at 7weeks, was so exciting :) and now everything seems to be happening way too fast!!!!

So pleased for you xxx


----------



## flamingpanda

That first bit does drag. I remember being utterly shocked the doctor didn't want to see me and the midwife wasn't interested until 10 weeks. There was many an evening I sat and wondered if I'd just made it all up. :) To the point that when we finally had a scan at 13w I was actually shocked to see a baby in there. But after the first appointment things seem to get moving. Now I'm at a point where I'm like "holy crap, we only have 3 more paychecks to come before the baby, and that's if she's not early" *panic*. When do you plan to tell people?


----------



## justmeinlove

Well I have a Dr appt on Monday but didn't say why I wanted it so I am stealthy ;-) do you all have your free prescriptions certificate?
Have told best friend and another awesome friend who had children, holding off anyone else until September. Cos paranoid.

Paranoid when crampy. Paranoid when not crampy. Etc. Lol, plastik, the neurosis doesn't" seem to stop at all! :O


----------



## justmeinlove

Who Has children not had!!


----------



## flamingpanda

Yeah I got mine after the first appointment with my midwife. I think it took about two weeks to come through. Your doctor might get it for you earlier though seeing as you have an appointment? 

I held off til about 2 weeks after I found out, then I told my parents. I really needed my mum to know because my partner was rubbish conversation in those early days. It was only when he saw the baby on a scan for the first time I think it all hit him how real it was.

Try not to stress too much. I felt crampy for weeks. In fact I was sure my period was on it's way still. It felt exactly like it was but I felt extra tired in those first weeks too. I didn't start feeling better until about 12 weeks. Unfortunately you probably will continue to feel anxious but having spoken to lots of ladies on here I'm now certain that's normal and we all worry. So yes we effectively are nervous wrecks from TTC until the baby is born. Although my understanding is even then the worries never end. :D


----------



## more babies

Justme.. even though I know everyone is different.. just wanted to see if you did anything different this cycle? Also, any different symptoms this time around? Im still so exciting for you and it gave me back that little bit of hope I think I was losing, thinking that this is never going to happen. :winkwink:


----------



## justmeinlove

Yesterday's symptom was the duvet bouncing gently off my nipple and feeling AMAZINGLY PAINFUL! :o

more babies! Yes! You're quite right and I should have done this bit! In terms of different symptoms, honestly the most different one was the blood on 9dpo. Like the first wipe of a period, but then gone instantly afterwards! :o I got a BFP on 15 dpo so am assuming that was Definitely implantation bleeding - even though it was more than lots of people suggest.
The other symptom that made me think I might be was that I started getting a tiny bit breathless again (happened with the CP in April).

What did we do different? Ooh I have theories!
1. We BD'd TWICE (heh) 2 days before ovulation, and once 1 day before. That's what resulted in the CP too (BD'ing 2 and 1 day before ovulation) so I would Heartily recommend that!
2. I started going to the gym every other day (roughly!) a month ago, and have also done 3 weeks of a belly dancing class so far. I haven't really lost any weight yet (but am hoping I have lost fat!) and think that, plus lots of healthy blood flow, may have really helped!
Other than that, I can't think of anything we did differently :)

I REALLY hope that helps!


----------



## justmeinlove

How's everyone doing? :) (pregnant or not!)


----------



## pbl_ge

justmeinlove said:


> I don't really know what to say. I'm really pissed off. It seems that my initial thought that this isn't something that is ever realistically going to happen for me, was right. Even in the months where it's looking Fantastic, it doesn't happen. I'm thinking of ditching all of this temping and crap because it isn't helping. Certainly for next month, I have much better things to do for my birthday than faff around trying to achieve things that won't happen.
> 
> And yet. It's going to be my 35th birthday. Is leaving it to chance at that point just stupid? And you know, once I'm 35, my urge to punch people who say things about fertility crashing at 35 is going to be so much stronger. We started trying for babies as soon as we could. We only MET when I was 31. We got together when I was 32 1/2. I was suffering from anxiety and depression from my previous relationship until I was over 33. We then spent a year trying to stop being cripplingly (no exaggeration) broken. Then we started trying for babies. So we couldn't do it earlier. Heck, it seems like we can't do it at all.
> 
> I don't know what to say. I can't believe that even with huge obvious symptoms, I'm not. I think I want to go and smash something. Or possibly someone :p

I followed this link from marieb's frustrated thread. It's sort of absurd how similar this is to my own story, Just. I got a massive hole blown through my heart by the guy I thought I wanted to spend my life with a week before my 30th birthday (Happy 30th to me!) and walked around "crippled" and "broken" for what seemed like eternity. Met my husband a year later. Spent a year torturing him with my trust issues. Married him a year after those subsided, a couple of weeks before my 33rd. I guess theoretically we could have started trying then, but we needed to finish our dissertations and move across the country to start my faculty position. I made it through my first year as an assistant professor, then starting trying pretty much the day after I turned in final grades.

So I definitely relate to the urge to punch people who "tsk tsk" about waiting to try until you're in your mid thirties. I could have born the spawn of some awful jerks before now, but it would have been a bad scene. 

So, I'm so glad your story has such a happy ending! Hopefully I'll get to follow you soon!

Congrats, and :dust: to all!


----------



## justmeinlove

Pbl, thank you and I hope you do too!!!! :-D
We definitely all deserve to have babies with our lovely guys, Especially after the horribleness before we found them! But mostly I suppose because they're great and we love them


----------



## more babies

So far for me.. no symptoms at all. No sign of the usual sore boobs.. nothing. Hoping maybe this is a good sign :shrug:


----------



## justmeinlove

Hope so! :-D


----------



## pbl_ge

more babies said:


> So far for me.. no symptoms at all. No sign of the usual sore boobs.. nothing. Hoping maybe this is a good sign :shrug:

I've been wondering about this. Sore boobs is my #1 AF symptom, and I wasn't sure if a BFP would mean sorer boobs, less sore boobs, or no noticeable difference.

Let us know!
:dust:


----------



## iow_bird

we're all good thanks Justme :) how are things with you, hope all is going well x x x


----------



## more babies

pbl_ge said:


> more babies said:
> 
> 
> So far for me.. no symptoms at all. No sign of the usual sore boobs.. nothing. Hoping maybe this is a good sign :shrug:
> 
> I've been wondering about this. Sore boobs is my #1 AF symptom, and I wasn't sure if a BFP would mean sorer boobs, less sore boobs, or no noticeable difference.
> 
> Let us know!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Definitely will!


----------



## justmeinlove

Well mine are now generically sore, have had much sorer moments but I can' remember what they were like when af was due. I think they were the same as usual for me.


----------



## flamingpanda

The reason I had a good idea I was pg before testing was that my boobs were really swollen. Not to the point where anyone else could notice (I asked my OH if they looked different lol), but I could feel the change. They were a little sore too but like many ladies they tend to be sore around the time AF is due. Interestingly when I finally spoke to my mum and told her she said she always knew she was pg because hers felt different too. But annoyingly I think it's different for each person.


----------



## more babies

See that's the thing.. that's what made me sure I was pregnant my 2nd and why the first cycle TTC I thought for sure it had worked but it didn't. And for the last 5 cycles since we started trying my boobs have gotten SO sore.. sometimes for the whole last two weeks making me think maybe I ovulated early. And not only sore but the last two cycles they've gotten noticeably huge and then will go back down a few days into my period. Its been the craziest thing because it wasn't like this before we started trying at all. All with the exception of this cycle because there still have been no sign of any symptoms whatsoever. :shrug:


----------



## iow_bird

both times I got my bfp i had no symptoms. every other month I had every symptom in the book xxxx good luck xxxx


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

Glad everyone is doing well! Just popped in quickly to say I GOT MY HORSE!!! Yay~!

:hugs2:


----------



## flamingpanda

Woot! Congrats Plastik, do we get to see pictures? :D


----------



## justmeinlove

Ooh yay!!!!!!! And yes, I demand photos


----------



## more babies

That's so exciting plastik! So happy for you!!


----------



## more babies

Happy Birthday Justme!!! :cake: I hope the beginning of pregnancy has been going well for you! What a great thing to celebrate along with your birthday!

AFM i'm still symptomless.. and trying not to get my hopes up :shrug:


----------



## justmeinlove

Thank you!!! And it's still kind of WEIRD! ;-)


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Ladies,

I have missed you guys. So much has been going on. While I was away the DB was very unwell he ended up being rushed to hospital the Friday before I was due back . When I arrived back in London Sunday Morning he had come down with Pneumonia. He was haveing reallly high temperature and hallucinations before he evenntually went to the Dr's. He has been out for two weeks now and is recovering he has had to take an extra 2 weeks sick off of work as advised by the Dr's and it has made him really slow down. Luckily he was alright it could have ben much more serious.
Even though we are only 7 month of trying he suggested lets go and see a Dr now about whats going on. So we have been to see my Dr she was amazing I had to take bloods between days 2 5 of my cycle which I did. He had to do a speciman which we then had to get to the hospita. Then I go back for a pogesterone test on day 21. DB July trip had to be prosponed now until september. He will be cutting right back with his hours. He said we can just keep on trying might have a better chance as he not rushing around as much. I have slowed down too. So we shall see what the results say and really hoping this is the month.
So before I took a time out we were not tryint for June and July but now we are a go again as his travel has been prosponed,
So i'm back though I shall be a little more chilled as that seems to be working wonders for me and just about to get into freak week :sex::spermy: :happydance: fertile time approaching.

How are you guys??


----------



## more babies

Happy to hear he is ok! I had pneumonia back in january and boy was it the most miserable thing I've ever had. I didn't have it quite as bad as he did but ended up going to the ER because my fever got so high. Then DH ended up getting it also about a month later but we caught it sooner then mine so he didn't get as bad. Its crazy how much a fever can mess with your head. I think that was the worst part about it. Anyways, good luck and hope you get your BFP soon!

I unfortunately gave in and tested today hoping to surprise DH when he gets back from his trip tonight but of course it was a BFN :dohh: So im a little down at the moment because I was really starting to think the lack of any symptoms was a good sign. Oh well...


----------



## justmeinlove

12 dpo isn't a reliable point to test though! Don't test early  mine was at 15 dpo


----------



## Lotus Womb

Morebabies Justmeinlove is right don't test early wait it out it causes less stress. I know it is hard.
Thak you so much for your supportive words. I am so glad he is better now it was a scary time. Now we are looking forward. 

Jutsmeinlove congratulations on your BFP so nice to come back to good news.


----------



## more babies

I know I shouldn't have tested.. I tried to talk myself out of it but obviously it didn't work :haha: A negative on a test is so much worse then AF showing up for some reason but I wont be testing anymore!


----------



## justmeinlove

We are totally here to talk you out of it if it helps!


----------



## flamingpanda

Yeah 12 DPO is still very early. Take a look at https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=12, it certainly doesn't rule you out yet at all.

I didn't get my BFP til 14 DPO (that's 2 days late for me as my LP is a bit short), I'd tested early because I'd read stories online of people getting positives at 8/9 DPO, and well my result was negative. I may as well have just flushed a £5 note down the toilet! :D But 2 days late and it was a quick and clear positive.

So keep the faith and remember you're not out until AF shows. :)


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies please can I join you? I have previously been a poas ahoillic but no more!! NOT this month!!! I will test August 1st (my birthday) if AF not shown up. I'm so tired of seeing BFN's all the time its so painful.

It will be very hard for me not to test but i'm determind!! When i got my bfp (chemical) it was a strong pos 14dpo but neg at 12dpo so i should have learn't my lesson from that but so may people get early results its so tempting!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Hi nimbec! When is af due for you? Absolutely welcome!!


----------



## nimbec

Thankyou she is due 31st july or 1st august depending on when I 0....I really hate the waiting game, waiting to 0 is almost worse than 2ww as at least in 2ww it's out of your controll!! 

Congratulations on your BFP!! how long have you been trying for?


----------



## justmeinlove

Maybe wait to test the day After your birthday?  so it's not sad if bfn!

Took us 6 months, was Convinced it was not going to happen


----------



## nimbec

Thats a good idea but i'm not sure i'll have the willpower....I'll try! How exciting about your pregnancy!! keep in touch


----------



## justmeinlove

Well if you are pregnant, not testing won't make you less pregnant  I got a bfp at 15 dpo so 2 days late I think


----------



## nimbec

justmeinlove that is very true ...i hadn't thought about it that way! I will try my very best!! I'll keep in touch i'll know more when i know what day i actually 0 - i wish it would just hurry up!!


----------



## more babies

Thanks ladies!! The only time im going to be testing next is if AF is late and it could show anywhere between today and friday. My longest cycle has been 30 days (although very rare). I feel slightly nauseous this morning but I also hardly slept last night thanks to DHs horrendous snoring. My boobs are also starting to feel slightly sore but im trying not to look into that. Just keep telling myself its only a couple more day.. just a couple days..


----------



## nimbec

morebabies i have everything crossed for you!! 4 days will be here in no time at all x


----------



## more babies

Thanks nimbec! I also hope you get your BFP this cycle!!


----------



## kirsty_lamb

Hey. I'm Kirsty, 31 TTC #2. DS will be 3 later this month and we are on our second cycle trying. I don't chart, I don't temp and I really don't like to test early... it's to sad to get only one line :nope: It's nice there is a place to fit in and not keep seeing everyone test as soon as they OV!!!!! Makes me happy :happydance:


----------



## nimbec

Welcome Kirsty!!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Kirsty, that made me giggle  so true!! Welcome!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi, dh and I have been ttc #1 for 16 months now and I am so over seeing :bfn: each month so this month I've decided to wait until after missed af. If we don't get :bfp: this month dh will do SA and I will start temping (normally use opk). So glad to come across a group that aren't early poas-aholics!!!!!


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I have stalked this site since my last MC but rarely post... This forum always makes me laugh and brings my spirits up. It's 1 in the morning here and I can't sleep so figured I would finally let everyone know I have been stalking lol. I have no idea what my signature says since I have not updated anything on here so please ignore it until I get a chance to get on the real computer tomorrow and check into it. I am currently 4 days late for AF but still refuse to test because I have absolutely no symptoms and HATE to see those BFN's. Instead of testing I scheduled an appointment with my OB for next Thurs. I seem to convince myself every month that I have symptoms and spend way to much money on tests only to be disappointed, so to avoid the testing I did not buy any tests this cycle and refuse to go to the store for anything and send OH out for everything we need knowing that if I go I will buy a test. We have both been tested and everything came back normal but we still play the waiting game, Wondering if it is just time to give up. Good luck to you all and I am looking forward to getting to know everyone and having others to talk about all of this again.


----------



## more babies

mama of 4 n 1 said:


> I have stalked this site since my last MC but rarely post... This forum always makes me laugh and brings my spirits up. It's 1 in the morning here and I can't sleep so figured I would finally let everyone know I have been stalking lol. I have no idea what my signature says since I have not updated anything on here so please ignore it until I get a chance to get on the real computer tomorrow and check into it. I am currently 4 days late for AF but still refuse to test because I have absolutely no symptoms and HATE to see those BFN's. Instead of testing I scheduled an appointment with my OB for next Thurs. I seem to convince myself every month that I have symptoms and spend way to much money on tests only to be disappointed, so to avoid the testing I did not buy any tests this cycle and refuse to go to the store for anything and send OH out for everything we need knowing that if I go I will buy a test. We have both been tested and everything came back normal but we still play the waiting game, Wondering if it is just time to give up. Good luck to you all and I am looking forward to getting to know everyone and having others to talk about all of this again.

Good luck at the doctors on thursday! Keep us posted! Also, so sorry to hear about your MC :hugs:


----------



## more babies

If AF somehow doesnt show up for me by friday then ill test but I doubt that's going to happen.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Welcome to The new ladies. This is a place of great support.
Morebabies sounds like a good plan waiting how you feeling? Any news today?

Well all my signs a positive opk's point to ov either yesterday or today so going to get another bd in tonight to cover all basis. My plan is to try and relax for the 2 week wait lmao! 
How's everyone doing?


----------



## more babies

Still no period.. still no positive..

I figure now ill just wait and see how this next week goes and if AF doesn't show up by next friday ill give testing another shot. :shrug: For the last couple days I've had slightly sore boobs mostly on the sides and haven't been feeling good off and on. I also keep getting these on and off light cramps that keep making me think AF if coming but nothing is ever there... so still just waiting I guess...


----------



## justmeinlove

Well, good luck! I got bfp at 15 dpo if it helps?


----------



## more babies

Expexting AF to arrive in full force tomorrow :nope:


----------



## kirsty_lamb

more babies, I hope you get BFP and not AF...


----------



## more babies

Im out.. woke up with an extra heavy AF.. oh well...


----------



## justmeinlove

Doh :-/


----------



## nimbec

More babies that's really mean of AF what a cow!! So sorry!! ((hugs))


----------



## kirsty_lamb

Oh no more babies, sorry to hear that


----------



## nimbec

Quick update I got pos OPK yesterday very early grrrr so hoping I haven't missed egg-we bd a bit (see chart) but maybe not enough temp went up this morning!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Still waiting on af. :bfn: on Friday and had terrible head ache last night a small bit of spotting-just a dab less than a dime. Not sure what is going on with my body this month.


----------



## justmeinlove

Pray, when are you due af?


----------



## TUDORROSE

I wonder if you ladies can help?

This is my first cycle since my son was born in 2011. AF arrived on the 18th June. I did not manage to pin pot OV this month as all my OPKS were positive from CD 8 ( :dohh: ) and we have BD when we felt like it. My cycles average 28-32ish days

When should I test? I was thinking 22nd but wonder if I should test earlier with a history of ectopic pregnancy. :wacko:

Thanks,

Louise


----------



## Lotus Womb

More Babies so sorry about AF. Once I am over a few blah days I try to relax and prepare for next cycle.

Prayingforno1 fxd for you. Keep us posted.

TUDORROSE - Well is is hader when your not sure when you O but you are past your usual 32 days and feeling ok wait till 22nd. Best to go with your gut though. There is no harm getting 2 test and testing tommorow then again Sunday if you need to. Ecpecially if your worried about your previous eptopic. 

AS for me I thought I had a positive opk last week Thursday but fertile signs still there so started opk again Sunday and yesterday and to day has very positive opk's so I may O today. We just kept on :sex: so hope to catch those :spermy:!!


----------



## more babies

I know there's so many more ladies who have been TTC far longer and I give them so much credit for going at it for so long.. i dont know how they keep their spirits up. This will be cycle #7 for us and its just starting to feel like its never going to happen. I cant even imagine it happening which kind of makes be believe its just not going to. I dont know..


----------



## Lotus Womb

I know what you mean it is cycle 7 or 8 for us not sure becouse took a month out last month because I was traverling. So I think 7 and it is so very hard seeing the af each month* I am trying to take it cycle by cycle. We support each other on BB too which helps


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!

Sorry about all the :bfn: not cool!

haven't monitored anything this cycle, but according do FF the :witch: is due today. By my calculations only tomorrow. Anyway, I'm honestly not too stressed. I've been spending a lot of time riding my new horse and having an absolute ball! Didn't dtd much this cycle, but more or less around the right time I think. Not holding out much hope though. But I'm ok if the witch comes, will also be happy if she doesn't. So I'm just cruising along now, it's a good place to be :)

Only thing different this cycle is that my bbs have been SUPER sore since I ovulated!!!! Usually I only get sore bbs starting at 8 dpo and they get progressively worse until AF shows up, and the pain is less on the day that she shows. But I have been in AGONY for two weeks now!! Actually, if AF arriving means I can have bbs that aren't driving me nuts then I might just welcome her.


----------



## justmeinlove

Plastik, heh  I think that's a very reasonable perspective! I can't wait until my body gets back to normal and stops either hurting, feeling sick or being incapable of eating/exercising...
Will keep fingers crossed etc, but am so glad you're having such fun with your Awesomely cute horse!! :-D


----------



## flamingpanda

Congrats on the horse Plastik and it's nice to hear from you. :)

Justme - I felt completely crappy until around 12 weeks and then it's just vanished overnight. It was very weird but much welcomed. I was tired of feeling sick and being in bed every night by 8 from exhaustion. There is light at the end of the tunnel, although I see from your journal you're feeling better already so fingers crossed for you. :)

TUDORROSE - Tricky one, but I would imagine if your OPKs were positive from day 8 you could test anytime now. It would mean a really long LP but worth a go if your worried due to the ectopic. In here we try to encourage people to not test without reason (because that's when disappointment sets in) but to be fair I think you have a pretty valid reason. I'd say go for it.


----------



## iow_bird

justme: I'm just about beginning to feel better now. Got more energy and feeling less sick. I am feeling fat though! Urgh! :) hehe I don't care though, will turn into bump soon enough!

Plastik: Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better about everything now. Hows the new horse? Did you post a pik?

FlamingPanda: not long to go now!!! Hope everything is going well for you?

Lotus: good luck this cycle :) it took me 12 months to concieve my DD and I honestly would go through it all again for her, she was more than worth waiting for! It is frustrating now, but when you have your wee bundle you would do it all again in a heartbeat.

Good luck to everyone this month, let us know if you decide to test Tudorrose. x


----------



## Impet Limpet

Welcome to all the new people who have joined us!

Plastikpony glad you have been having fun, it's easy for TTC to take over everything! We decided to take a month easy so we didn't have a Christmas baby (though we would have been delighted if it was of BFP month), it was the break I needed so I could just have fun! 
Then the next month I just took up temping but not quite as obsessively. Didn't use the expensive prenatals - just shops own brand for me and OH, didn't use that cough medicine that makes CM runny, stopped B50 complex. I'd even stopped using the opks but because my temps were wacky in the first few days I used one and found a surprise early O. Due to the early O I hadn't even used preseed when dtd (-just was erm "freshening up" OHs :spermy: before usual fertile time).

It will happen for you too!


----------



## plastikpony

Hi ladies! cd 29 today but my cycles are usually only 27 days long. Bbs are agony still so not sure what to think. Don't have any pg tests in the house so peed on my last remaining opk which for some odd reason came out as a blaring positive. Think I'm going to chill for a few days longer before buying a hpt. My body has played cruel tricks before!

It would just about be a miracle if we did get pg this cycle. W only DDT twice, onece a couple of days before and once a couple of days after o, so I mean really, wat are the chances?!?!? I'm thinking maybe I just oed late and thats what the delay is. Honestly, I can't wait for these bbs to go back to normal!!!!


----------



## more babies

plastikpony said:


> Hi ladies! cd 29 today but my cycles are usually only 27 days long. Bbs are agony still so not sure what to think. Don't have any pg tests in the house so peed on my last remaining opk which for some odd reason came out as a blaring positive. Think I'm going to chill for a few days longer before buying a hpt. My body has played cruel tricks before!
> 
> It would just about be a miracle if we did get pg this cycle. W only DDT twice, onece a couple of days before and once a couple of days after o, so I mean really, wat are the chances?!?!? I'm thinking maybe I just oed late and thats what the delay is. Honestly, I can't wait for these bbs to go back to normal!!!!

Good luck! Hope it ends up being your positive!... but if not you get to enjoy your horse a little bit longer :winkwink:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Good luck Plastic hoping it is a bfp for you.
Afm - only 4 or 5dpo and not much to report at this stage other than me being very positive about this month. I was due to go for my day 21 blood test yesterday but the department in the hospital was closed even though I was told it was open* I owed around day 17/18 so I will go get that done tommorow. I hope all is well with me I am pretty sure I O as I have thermal shifts on my charts and lp of 13 day on average. We shall see.
Good luck ladies.


----------



## Benita6

I've just tested 4 days early this morning and it's negative. I wish I'd seen this before I did. My partner left it up to me but said it's better to wait for nature and if I'm late then test. I will definitely be waiting from now on.

Thanks
x


----------



## flamingpanda

Good luck Plastik. Everything crossed for you.


----------



## nimbec

Good luck girls keep the pma going!!! My temp went back up today phew!!!!!!!!! so desperatly itching to test but i know its way too early grrrrr **must not poas**must not poas**must not poas**must not poas**must not poas**


----------



## plastikpony

Well ladies, cd 30 for me today and still no witch in sight! Officially 3 days late and havent tested yet. Bbs are so painful they wake me up when I roll over at night. I might go out and get some tests and then test tomorrow morning. Not sure yet. Just feels so unreal and unlikely right now.

I even took my temp this morning for the first time this month and it was 36.8. Which is pretty high for me. :wacko:


----------



## justmeinlove

Plastik, well I hope it's a bfp and not just cos I want someone to talk to!!!! :)

Nimbec, DEFINITELY too early to test, hold on in there! :D If you are going to be pregnant, chances are it won't even have implanted yet so yeah - hold on in there :) Go do something fun in the sun! :D


----------



## Lotus Womb

Well done for holding out plastik. How late do you want to be before you test?Best of luck and lots of:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## nimbec

Gosh plastik i need some of your will power please!!! when do u plan to test?


----------



## plastikpony

Lol! You ladies make me laugh! :haha: Honestly, it wasn't will power this month, it was us not trying and me knowing that we were a little out of the 'window' when we dtd, so I just fully expect to not be pg.

Having said that though, now that I know I'm in with a chance I'll probably test later tonight or tomorrow morning at the latest. I've never been this late before, and everything is just pointing to me being pg. You know how everyone tells you to 'stop trying and it will happen'? Well that drives me nuts, so I'm really going to piss myself laughing if I DO get a :bfp: later simply becuase that's exactly what happened this month. I stopped trying!


----------



## justmeinlove

Well, I'd suggest focusing on how awesome it will be if you're not, because you can ride your horse more and your bbs will stop hurting! :) It won't hex anything and might help to keep the excited down a bit.
But yeah you totally should test, just cos otherwise you'll go mental ;)


----------



## nimbec

Plasitik what do you do with your horse? I'm a dressage rider & trainer!! Its a great way to escape the ttc deamons!! Let us know when u have tested ! and good luck!!


----------



## justmeinlove

also, just to ask, do any of the people who are now pregnant from this thread fancy forming a thread on the preg. forums too? I only ask cos I don't really get on with anyone in those threads and I miss you guys :|

I worry we shouldn't inadvertantly fill this thread with preg.stuff - I dunno, what do people think? (either side of the argument)


----------



## nimbec

justmeinlove personally it would be nice to hear how you are getting on but not over the top as i may get insanley jelous (not a good side to me i know) Its really lovely though to see people suceed! xx


----------



## flamingpanda

I think that would be a nice idea justme, I've tried a few times in various tri forums to find a group to chat to but it just never felt the same. Would be nice to have somewhere to keep up to date with everyone.


----------



## plastikpony

Ok, so of course I couldn't resist, and now I'm freaking out a bit. Is this a :bfp: ? It seems really light for cd30, but it is afternoon and I have had about 5 cups of tea today...

Oh my word this can't actually be happening...
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## nimbec

OMG Plastik that is a BFP!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flamingpanda

Congrats, a line is a line! :D I'm so happy for you.


----------



## plastikpony

Oh my word!! I am laughing hysterically right now and I'm pretty sure my whole office thinks I'm nuts!! :rofl: :haha: :rofl: :haha:

Thank you, you amazing ladies, for the support when I needed it! I'm going to test again with FMU tomorrow and maybe then it'll feel more real.


----------



## justmeinlove

Holy cow that's a bfp!!!!! YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!

Bump buddies? (I know we're a few weeks out but I don't care!)


----------



## justmeinlove

Also I like the fact that your emoticon is now the same as mine. Could I perhaps recommend the say wha? placard?


----------



## justmeinlove

It's ok that I'm WAY more excited about this than I was about mine, right? ;)

Refugees, could I suggest placing our thread extension here:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-club/
It seems a fairly ok place to go? And who wants to set it up? I hesitate to offer as I'm terrible at keeping online things up to date...


----------



## flamingpanda

I think that's the best place as if we don't put it there a mod will likely move it to there anyway.

I don't mind who sets it up, I can but given I was one of the first to get my BFP maybe it should be one of the more recent people to get theirs? Perhaps in light of her good news it should be plastik? :)


----------



## justmeinlove

Heh. Will give it a day or two, see how we go. If no-one else can I will do it, but I give due notice that at some point I'll get lazy about it :\


----------



## daisyr21

Ok I'm definitely not testing early this cycle.. I'm gonna wait till Aug 8th the earliest since that is the date for my next AF. My motivation this time cycle is that DH's birthday is on Aug 14th and I would love to give him a big BFP!!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## nimbec

I love your willpower daisy!! I'm trying to wait it out untill at least saturday i should really wait until a week today .....that seems an eternity away!


----------



## Lotus Womb

First a big congratulations to Plastik that's a Positive a line is a line yeaaaaa!!

Justme I think it is a good idea to have your own thread but please check in on us from time to time. Also so we know where to find you when we get our BFP.

Daisey and Nimbec

I think as long as you wait till your least a day or 2 late that is fine if you can stand it lol.
I won't test till around the 4th August and it is DB birthday on the 8th so it would be a the best birthday pressent for him too. I have a good feeling about this cycle ladies. Plastik is the first of many BFP!!


----------



## nimbec

Gosh Lotus i really hope so!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fx for us all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

All sounds like a winning plan to me! :-D gl everyone!!


----------



## more babies

Congrats plastik!!!!! I wish you and baby all the best for the next 8 months!! Sooo happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## plastikpony

Thanks so much ladies!!!

Daisy, sounds like a good plan! Stick to it!
Nimbec, hang in there! Try and distract yourself with something fun and exciting if you can!

Lotus, we will most definately be checking in here!! Moving over to the pregnancy boards kinda scares me, to be honest. I feel like I'm jinxing myself or something!

JustMe and Panda, I'll be happy to set up the board! Any ideas what we should call it?

AFM, well I tested with DH last night (he's having a hard time getting used to the idea) and got another light :bfp: . Then I tested again this morning with FMU. It's not a whole lot darker, but it is darker, so I'm taking it that I really am pg! Actually can't believe it! So what am I supposed to do now? I've never though past this point before...
 



Attached Files:







Madness.JPG
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## justmeinlove

Those are definitely positives ;) As for what you do now, well, annoyingly, it does seem to be just wait. You could tell your fertility guy, seeing as you've been having treatment and it might get you some earlier attention - but afm, I'm still waiting for my first appt where anyone will take any actual notice of things on 9th August... Weirdly whilst you expect the world to get terribly interested, it sort of just - doesn't...

Well apart from us all obviously, and any actual friends etc you tell ;)
How do you feel? Bar ridiculously in shock :p

New forum - I was thinking maybe:
'Does anyone else not test' refugees
I'm not sure refugees is quite the right word but you know, I thought referencing THIS thread made the 2 nicely connected :)


----------



## plastikpony

Hahahahaha!!! I like it! Well, I think I'll call the doctors office and see what he says. I don't want to just make an appointment and go for it coz it's damn expensive! 

Also, I'm going to start taking my multivitamin that he suggested again (I stopped EVERTHING this month, that's why it's so nuts that it actually happened) and also am going to stop riding. I actually fell off on Thursday last week (not the horse's fault) and just couldn't live with myself if I didn't stop riding and something happened to the little bean. Wow, 12 weeks can't come quick enough now! Are u also worrying a lot?


----------



## plastikpony

Here it is ladies!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...not-test-early-refugee-club.html#post19898969


----------



## justmeinlove

I'm actually not worrying at all, I seem to have gone the opposite way into total indifference at the moment :\ I'm not sure if it's because you don't tell people so I'm sort of ignoring it myself too, or some sort of weird nerves thing...? (am still trying to convince myself somewhat in the bad moments that I will still get to do all the lovely things I want to do in life, and won't become my parents...(that would be BAD!)).

Def. with the multivitamin from today :) Still time for that to all help so no worries there! :D

And let us know what the Dr says! :)


----------



## nimbec

Oooh Plastik they are good positives! So 9months of no riding? As a fellow horsey gal i can relate to how your feeling....did you say you just had a new one too? Congrats again!!


----------



## plastikpony

I do indeed have a new girl, only had her for 3 weeks now!! I always said I would stop while I was pg, but it's harder doing it that I thought. Luckily for me she's only 4 and a half years old, so the break will probably be good for her. Especially since she's quite a big boned Hannovarian, the time to mature will do her good.

You said you're a dressage rider and trainer? I'm into showjumping, I love it! My girl's dad was a dressage champ, a stallion by the name of Granulit :)


----------



## iow_bird

YAY!!! So pleased for you Plastik!!!! Thats exactly what happened to me when we were trying for #1! TTC for a year, then stopped and bam!

Yayayayayayay!!! I'm soooo pleased for you! x x x


----------



## Lotus Womb

Nimbic how are you doing? I am just a day or so behind you and always find 10dpo 13 the worst to get through!

Sending you lots of postive energy your way hoping it is our month too. I am seeing that most peole are getting BFP around 15dop + so hang in there.

Hope all you pregnant ladues are doing ok too!!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Lotus gosh i'm seriously struggling emotionally :( Just want to know now :( Hope your ok too Its great we are so close in cycle!! :) FX we both get those much awaited BFP's!!


----------



## more babies

Good luck lotus and nimbec!!

I still have a ways to go.. although we haven't been :sex: quite as often as other cycles. I've just been feeling like its never going to happen so I've been just going about things as they come. I've still been checking in to see how everyone else is doing and hope to see some more BFPs!!!


----------



## nimbec

Oh GOSH....Well i'm not too excited as i'm terrified i'll loose it as i've had chemicals previously but i got my bfp this morning!!! Off to docs for blood test and praying its a sticky bean!!!!!Honestly ladies tho i'm not excited yet as i darnt let myself as its so devastating when you loose them and i have some crampy feelings down low :( PLSSSSSS STICK BEAN!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

nimbec I hope it sticks :) Congrats. I must admit though after one cp, that was enough to put me off testing early for LIFE :\ But I hope this is a 9 months of grumpy hormones sort of deal for you :)


----------



## nimbec

Thankyou justmeinlove!!!!!! :)


----------



## plastikpony

YAY Nimbec!!! Hoping that it's a sticky been for you! (and the rest of us who are still early on) :hugs:

Let us know what the doctor says!! Sending good vibes you way!
:happydance:


----------



## justmeinlove

How you doing plastik? :)


----------



## plastikpony

I'm good JustMe! Never in my life did I think I would be so happy to have such agonisingly sore bbs!!!! :haha: Starting to feel a little nausea and tiredness, but that's cool. I'll take it :)

How about you? Doing well?


----------



## justmeinlove

Feeling less ridiculously sick / hungry today ergo a bit happier! :) Also hopefully hb is starting to finally get better and was snuggly in his sleep this morning so this also makes me INFINITELY happier. Am hoping to feel well enough to go and have a walk at lunch and look at all the olympic cycle race stuff going up (not that interested but it's fun to see things happening right next to you!)
Really looking forward to another night's sleep though! Getting up this morning was by no means my favourite thing ;)

Have also been a bit cheered up by a friend posting a link to a house for sale that we could (if we had a deposit) actually afford. It feels good to think that all we need to do is move across the country a bit - something I really want to do anyway, and something that might mean we could get a house, be near friends and get me into a nicer job, all in one fell swoop....at least it gives me some hope! :o


----------



## justmeinlove

BTW re bbs, does your bra fit properly?! Because mine have been sorer when I wear one that doesn't really fit properly. I'm seriously starting to ponder a crop top style UBER supportive wireless one, as I currently have ONE bra that fits and is comfy. With bbs that have become DD, I definitely need some more that are actually supportive...!


----------



## justmeinlove

oops! Sorry, I can relocate this conv to the refugees thread! :o


----------



## plastikpony

justmeinlove said:


> oops! Sorry, I can relocate this conv to the refugees thread! :o

Cool, lets do that :D


----------



## Lotus Womb

Nimbic I really hope it is a sticky bean for you and a BFP* Your chart looks good so best of luck* it is a emotional time for me too. I feel ok waiting it out at the moment
Keep us posted.


----------



## more babies

Congrats nimbec!! I hope this one sticks for you and wish you the best for the next 8 months!!!


----------



## more babies

I can't believe how many BFPs ive been seeing around here just between 2 threads.. its been nonstop lately! So happy for everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## flamingpanda

Updated the BFP list again, congrats Nimbec, :)


----------



## nimbec

Thankyou flaming panda!! Got my digi confirmation today 2-3wewks at 12/14dpo fx it's a sticky bean!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Congratulations Nimbic I am so happy for you. That's amazing news. So exciting we are having so many BFP. Are you having any symptoms?

I am not even tempted to test and not freaking out just going with the motions.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Little update AF due on Tuesday and not testing till Saturday if can hold out. Not very pleasant news but I have had some niggerlings of thrush feelings and today I am sure it is. I have not had it for around 8 years so it does seem a little weird. I have been googling this morning and it can be due to hormonal changes in early pregnancy. I am going to the pharmacist today to ask advice on treatment. I have seen that the internal cream may be ok but not oral tablet. We shall see!


----------



## plastikpony

Stick it out Lotus!! And good luck to you! Totally holding thumbs :thumb up:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Thanks plastic the pharmacist said I have to get a proscription for internal cream or pessaryin case I am pregnant. I decided to appy a little probiotic to the area and has already eased symptoms. As I know I may not be able to see dr for a week or so!


----------



## plastikpony

Thrush is the worst!! You get a probiotic pill u can buy over the counter that I find helps if I catch it early on! :)


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies ,
yesterday I had spotting to a little light flow today back to spotting to little light flow to spotting again she would usually be in full force by now but I think I am out I will take it as cd 2 onto cycle 8. Anyone around still TCC very quiet on here since our pg mommies moved on! I hope there are still some non testers out there lol!


----------



## more babies

Im still here! :hi:

Although I don't think I have much of a chance this cycle then it would be onto #8 for us too.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Well I am sending you lots of babydust I hope you get your BFP:dust:

Why do you think you do not have much chance??


----------



## more babies

Thanks :dust: to you too for next cycle!

We only :sex: two times from the time AF ended to ovulation and I believe the second time was a good few days before ovulation. I know there's always a chance but im not holding out any hope for this cycle.


----------



## plastikpony

Well I'm still stalking :)

MoreBabies, DH and I also only bd'd twice this last cycle and look where it got me! Also didn't think it was anywhere near close enough to ov, but hey, I guess it was!

Lotus, did the :witch: get you? :hugs2:

I've got my first scan booked for Wednesday morning next week, really excited, hope everything is ok! But first going away with DH for a nice relax this weekend! I can't wait!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi Ladies,

Well my period is so light plus I have been nauseos on and off I decided to test yesterday with my cheap pg test and an OPK. 
OPK was a dark positive ad pg test was very very faint positive. I tested again this morning same but slightly darker I have posted the pics but not sure you can see anything on the pg test.



I am freaking out as the bleeding staying the same but so light. I am really scared because of the bleeding. I will do a FR when bleedning stops and book to see the Dr on Monday. For now I can keep using the cheap test!!!
Ahhhhhh


----------



## plastikpony

Exciting Lotus!!!! Holding thumbs for ou and sending good vibes your way!!


----------



## more babies

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Lotus!! I feel like I can see a little something on the pregnancy tests so hopefully it sticks and you get your BFP!!


----------



## more babies

Thanks plastik! At this point I dont want to get my hopes up when the chances seem so low so im just going to expect AF.. keeps me more sane I think :wacko: My boobs are sore so it makes it hard not to think about but I keep telling myself they've been sore every other cycle except for the last one so it doesn't really mean anything! Im also scheduled to be flying in 4 weeks and I don't know how id feel about that if I was to get a positive esp after having taken so long to get it and I hate flying so its stressful anyways! But I guess ill only worry about that if I have to.


----------



## justmeinlove

Ooh well good luck! It could just be stuff settling in, the blood that is


----------



## Impet Limpet

Good luck Lotus!! So hoping this is your month!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Well tested again today and more of the same with the very faint lines! I am not confident so will just keep testing each day. Good news that light bleed is just spotting now when I wipe from last night so we will have to wait and see ladies :shrug:


----------



## more babies

Thats a good sign that the bleeding seems to be stopping. Hopefully those lines start to darken up!! Keeping everything crossed for you!!


----------



## plastikpony

Still holding thumbs for u Lotus!!!! Keep us updated, ok?


----------



## nimbec

Hi Lotus sorry i've been away for a few days not much internet access how are you feeling? any more spotting? I'm thinking of you fx all is ok!!!!!!!! (((hugs)))


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies,

I had a good read of poas.com and apparently if a opk is near a wet hpt it can effect the result my first test were done at work so I did put both test in the packet. However the others were kept seperate. Bfn today. Not going to do a fr because measure 25m the cheap ones are 20m. 
So I am now just minor spots when I wipe on a tissue and only symtom would be mild cramps on and off.
Ok so my temp dropped to 36.3 36.4 from first day of bleeding so still above the cover line which is 36.25 today it jumped up to 36.57??
I know I should not really use opk's but they have been positive since last wednesday. I will keep doing them as if I am cd5 I would be due to start doing them from cd8 as last month my ov was cd13.
So I am just going to the dr to ask for a quantitive blood test and he may send me for an early scan. Just for peace of mind. Feeling low todays girls. Thanks for the support x


----------



## nimbec

lotus :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

i'd demand beta and a scan to see whats going on, get doc to ref you to an epu xx


----------



## Andrea214

Hi all, 

It has taken me 4 days to read this thread from start to finish and it has been compelling reading! Justme & plastik even though I saw your spoilers I had to keep going to read the whole journey for you both, I was so excited and a bit emosh when you both finally got your :bfp: ! 

Me and DH on on cycle #2 of TTC, although I think we were a bit late starting last month. I have an average 32 day cycle and a 16/17LP! So the longest 2ww EVER *rolls eyes*. I'm currently 5DPO and AF is due on 17th August. 

I am not temping or using opks (yet) but for the last 18 months I've been tracking my cycles on an app called monthly cycles. I get good ewcm (sorry tmi) each month accompanied by ovulation cramps so I hopefully don't need to use opk's. Should I temp? 

I love this thread and am tempted to stalk your other one too!


----------



## Andrea214

Also... Since 2DPO I've had almost continuous cramping like AF is about to show her ugly face, what could this be?

Oh-em-gee I'm becoming a symptom spotter already!! Somebody shoot me now!


----------



## justmeinlove

Andrea, welcome!! Sorry for the four days, we do talk a lot ;-)
Cramping I think might just be one of those weird and really unhelpful symptoms  we are all totally available to get you through the 2ww though 

Not sure what to say re temping, we both did it then got Really annoyed with it after a while. It could be worth trying for a few months, so you understand your cycle a bit more. Probably not beyond that though imo


----------



## Impet Limpet

I'd recommend giving temping a go, I used to track my periods on an app (did it for a year before TTC) and got cramps part way through the month which I assumed were due to ovulation. It turned out my predicted ovulation days according to the app were WAY out, what I was counting as my first day of my period actually turned out to be heavy intramenstual spotting/bleeding happening a few days after ovulation, so my new cycle didn't actually start for another 5-7 days. :dohh:


----------



## Andrea214

Impet that's annoying! I may pop to boots this week and get the bbt kit.
Thanks justme. I don't normally get such noticeable cramping, but then maybe I'm just hyper sensitive to everything now we are finally ttc! 
*must not become neurotic symptom spotter* :wacko:


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Andrea!!! 

Welcome to the crazy world of TTC! It's going to make you excited, hopeful, and completely miserable sometimes, but it's totally worth it to eventually see that :bfp: . Some people take longer than others, but just don't ever give up :hugs:

I really enjoyed the temping, I did it for a good few months and once I was sure I was ovulating etc, and was at one of my really low points, I stopped. I think it's great for you to know your cycle really well, and the temping helps with that, but beyond that it can make us go a little loopy (which we do anyway without the help of a bbt :rofl: )
Glad to have a new friend on board!! :hugs2:

Well the weekend was awesome! Saw lots of game and relaxed and slept a whole lot! Can't wait for Wednesday to come already!!!


----------



## Andrea214

******self pity alert*******

So after a good weekend of taking my mind off the 2ww, I wake up this morning and spend 45 minutes on here, thus making me late.

I regularly weigh myself after putting on a stone after my wedding and then finally getting to pre wedding weight last week - yay for me and my hard work! So I weigh myself this morning to find I've gained 5lbs in 4 days. 4 DAYS!! I haven't even been snacking and me and DH have been eating well. So I'm taking from the mahoosive weight gain and the awful cramps that means I'm gearing up for the worst period in history, they're painful and resuce me to tears each month anyway so YAY!!

So I made myself even later for work by forcing myself to make a healthy salad for lunch instead of using my non-exultant wages to buy lunch from the bakery.

On the way to work I heard the weather report and it's only going to be bloody flash flooding and torrential downpours in the east of the UK and I'm wearing a skirt and sodding flipflops :-( I'm so angry I could cry

Then I get to work to see the newly announced pregnant girl at work standing outside smoking (she's been with her bf for 16 weeks was on the pill but still managed to get pg and is currently 8 weeks gone)

Sorry for the rant. On the plus side during my 45 minute bnb session this morning I've realised that this thread is by a country mile, the nicest one here IMO 

Plastik thanks for your post, am trying to stay positive and hope this rubbish day gets better


----------



## Andrea214

Bloody auto correct non-existant wages
Period pain reduces me to tears not resuces!!


----------



## justmeinlove

non-exultant sums up terrible wages pretty well too!

Vast sympathies for the crummy start to your day! How often do you weigh yourself, because (dietetic head on) you really shouldn't weigh yourself more than once a week as then you get an idea of what your weight actually is, rather than getting hung up on daily fluctuations.
And BIG HUGS re clothes! The office I work in is the most freezing one here, so even when everyone else is swanning around in summer clothes, me and my colleague are wearing furry winter clothes ;) (of course we then melt when we step outside). I find wearing the wrong clothes Really disconcerting so totally totally sympathise and will keep my fingers crossed for you that the bbc weather forecast will be, not for the first time, totally wrong!


----------



## plastikpony

Shame Andrea! Sorry you've had such a crap start to your day! I can't believe it about the preggo chick smoking outside. I've never smoked so I guess I just don't get it, but really?!? While you're pregnant!!!!?

If it's any consolation, my day isn't great either. I'm doing a competitor analysis that my boss, who is technologically challenged, should be doing. This means I spend most of the day cutting out pictures and sticking them onto cardboard. I mean honestly, I feel like I'm in frikken primary school over here!! On top of that I've stopped riding my horse since I got my :bfp: so I'm having withdrawel from that, and also am not getting any exercise and putting on weight :cry: If all is well at my scan on Wednesday I'm going to join this group called Preggi Bellies, for exercise twice a week. Hopefully that'll kick the kilograms!

Non-exultant!! haha!!! :haha: Actually quite an apt description!


----------



## Andrea214

Thanks girls. I try not weigh myself but do get obsessed, I used to weigh 3-4 times a day so to go to 2-3 times a week is pretty good for me, I'm still working on it though! Each day at a time!! This is like therapy  I hope your Monday's get better xx


----------



## justmeinlove

Ooh and re temping, I just bought a cheap dig thermometer from asda ;-) worked ok for me


----------



## Andrea214

Thanks justme. I have a digi thermometer so may give in a try next month. I don't think there's any point starting now


----------



## Andrea214

Me again, still feeling grumpy but better now I'm home. DH cooked me dinner tonight so that was nice to come home to! 

Just a quick question.... My LP is 16 days. Do I still have to wait until AF is due or does the implantation part take 10-12 days in everyone? Not that I'm thinking of testing early *looks through eyelashes shhepishly*


----------



## more babies

Hello and welcome andrea!! You're definitely better off waiting to see if AF shows up. If far less disappointing to see AF show up then to get a string of negatives and then AF come on top of that. Im officially done testing early. Hasn't worked out once so all I really did was waste a bunch of money and made myself crazy! :wacko:


----------



## more babies

DH has yet to get tested but Ive decided its his fault I havent gotten pregnant yet just to take the pressure off myself :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Andrea214

Have you had tests done more? How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Happy_mama

Hello everyone, would like to join this thread please :flower:

Due to test when AF is one day late (14 days) I'm finding it really hard to be patient but I know it will be worth it if I get AF instead of the heartbreak of a bfn. I'm trying for baby number 3 so lots to keep me busy during the day :haha:


----------



## Impet Limpet

Andrea, do hold out for AF, cos at least you are onto your new cycle


----------



## more babies

Cycle #7 for us right now. No neither of us have had any tests done yet. We will have his analysis done first because its easier then if all comes back well ill get things checked out. I obviously don't really blame him.


----------



## Andrea214

Happy_mama said:


> Hello everyone, would like to join this thread please :flower:
> 
> Due to test when AF is one day late (14 days) I'm finding it really hard to be patient but I know it will be worth it if I get AF instead of the heartbreak of a bfn. I'm trying for baby number 3 so lots to keep me busy during the day :haha:

Hello happy :flower:


----------



## Andrea214

Eurgh I'm so tired this morning but at least it's my last 530 start and DH just bought me a cuppa in bed! Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Lotus Womb

Welcome Andrea and happy mama. 

Just updating you all.

I am officially onto cycle 8. Went to see my Dr yesterday he did not test me, he sent me to the early scan at the hospital. They gave me a urine test it was negative so I was told they would not scan. I must of had a early miscarriage at 5 weeks:cry: I did not ask for blood test as my temp went down again yesterday. They were really nice and said as I had a early miscarriage I can come back when pregnant at 8 weeks to see how it is all going.
I am ok guys I guess it may of been a Chemical just loving on freak week is 2 3 days away so were gonna work on making our May baby.


----------



## jgk204

So sorry to hear that, Lotus! Heartbreaking.

I have been poking around the 2 week wait forum for a while now (hmm, actually, just 2 weeks!) Last month I tested early and was disappointed when I got my BFN but still held out hope until I AF came. Surprisingly, I have been taking the BFNs fairly well (3 cycles).
This cycle I was determined not to test early. However, I did test early as my parents came home from Europe and I thought that would be the BEST welcome home news. I tested 9 dpo with a BFN (obviously!) so I thought I would hold off until AF was due. It was due yesterday, so I tested with a BFN as a result. Still no AF. So now I'm waiting... waiting for AF to show up and waiting to decide on whether or not to buy more hpts. 

I'm hoping to add to all the BFPs to this thread! Reading all of these posts is so helpful!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Best of luck jgk you just test in your own time. Any symptoms?


----------



## more babies

Aww lotus im sorry to hear about your chemical :hugs: hopefully this next cycle sticks and you get your BFP! :dust:


----------



## more babies

If this cycle doesnt work out for us.. and im fairly certain its not going to.. we wont be trying again until october. We have a trip planned for Disney World in October and I want to be able to fully enjoy it with the kids I have now. Unfortunately ill have my period during the trip but it works out perfect to start trying again as soon as we return. I think the 2 month break will be good for me mentally though after 7 cycles of BFN's.


----------



## Andrea214

Sorry about your sad news lotus. Fx'd for some good news and a sticky bean this cycle. :hugs:

More fx'd for you too, if there's no joy have a blast and enjoy Orlando. It'll probably be just the break you need to get your head right and take the pressure off.

Jgk hi, good luck, let's hope the :witch: stays away And you get your :bfp:


----------



## Andrea214

Afm really bored of waiting now. There's been little/no symptoms for me to obsess over so I think I'm probably out this month. I really want to test but know it will be a complete waste of money so I think I'll go and try to touch my toes.

My ticker says 8 days till testing but it's not right, I do have a 32 day cycle but AF isn't due until 16th/17th. HURRY UP!!

Anywho I'd better get my carcass out of bed otherwise I'll be late for work. 

:dust: to all


----------



## justmeinlove

Lol you beat me to my suggestion! It does work though


----------



## plastikpony

So sorry Lotus!! Not an easy thing to get through, but we're here for you if you need to chat or moan or just for support in general :hugs:

More, I'm holding thumbs for you! If not, Orlando will be an absolute blast!!!

Andrea, sometimes no symptoms is a good thing. It helps with the obsessing. Hope you got to work on time! And like JustMe said, touching your toes (or trying to) really does help!!!! :rofl: Of course I'm completely inflexible so it took me a lot of trying!! :haha:


----------



## justmeinlove

That's the idea ;-)


----------



## snc1314

More Babies - you and I are in a similar boat! If this cycle doesn't do it, I'm waiting 'til October. My best friend is getting married in mid-May and I don't want to risk missing the wedding! (it'd require air travel, so a due date within a few weeks wouldn't work). I think the break will be good.

So glad I found this thread! I've been obsessively testing the past week. I'm 12 DPO and each negative is such a mindgame. It definitely make sense to just wait 'til after the missed AF before testing. Not sure if I can do it though! :blush:


----------



## justmeinlove

Course you can!!!!  not testing won't make you less pregnant if you are :-D


----------



## more babies

snc1314 said:


> More Babies - you and I are in a similar boat! If this cycle doesn't do it, I'm waiting 'til October. My best friend is getting married in mid-May and I don't want to risk missing the wedding! (it'd require air travel, so a due date within a few weeks wouldn't work). I think the break will be good.
> 
> So glad I found this thread! I've been obsessively testing the past week. I'm 12 DPO and each negative is such a mindgame. It definitely make sense to just wait 'til after the missed AF before testing. Not sure if I can do it though! :blush:

Actually waiting until october is mainly for the disney trip but it also works out for me too because one of my best friends is getting married in April and im in the wedding. If I was the get a positive this cycle I would be due exactly one week before her wedding. :shock: With my last daughter I had to go on bed rest at 6 months so waiting works out in that if I got my BFP in october id be due almost 3 months after her wedding so I think id be alright and anything after would definitely be ok. But after these last 7 cycles I think more then anything my mind and emotions need a break!


----------



## jgk204

Lotus Womb said:


> Best of luck jgk you just test in your own time. Any symptoms?

I have had some strange (for me, anyway) CM, headache that lasted 2 days, super tired (usually am!) and feeling a bit pukey. Trying not to symptom spot, but it is very hard. I think my husband is looking for them more than I am!


----------



## jgk204

Well, count me out! 3 days late, but that ugly witch just showed up! :witch:
Good luck to everyone else waiting to find out, hope it is great news for you all!


----------



## Lotus Womb

So sorry jgk wishing you all the best for the coming cycle. Well started to opk again today and coming up same colour as control line so I think am going to rely more on primary signs and wait for opk to get darker than control line smh. Get baby dancing every other day till temp rise because I really don't know anymore!
Best of luck to anyone about to test or still waiting.


----------



## more babies

Sorry to hear that jgk :hugs: hopfully next cycle you get your BFP!


----------



## Andrea214

Sorry jgk she always has a habit of showing up unwontedly!

Lotus, I'd wait for opk's too as that is your body rather than a computer program telling you that you are in your fertile window get :sex: as much as you can. Have you tried SMEP? we did this month after my neighbour tried I and got her :bfp: after 10 cycles of opks.

Afm... Woke up this morning with a sweat on for the 2nd morning in a row and with a metallic taste in my mouth, put this down to a new toothpaste that I started last night.... That was until I realised I'd had the same metallic taste all day, bb's hav been a bit achey and just had to run to the loo because I thought AF had arrived (1 week early) but it was just loads of cm (sorry tmi!). Eeeeeep :happydance: really trying no to get my hopes up and wishing I was closer than I am to poas!

Fx'd for all of us


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I posted the end of June and never came back to update after my appointment because I got positive blood work but the numbers were too low so I went back two days later and they had dropped, started bleeding the next day :( I am wondering if you ladies can help me? I have been trying for three years now and have not been able to carry a baby since I had a cone biopsy, does anyone know if this could be the cause? I have no problems getting pregnant, just can't carry past 8wks. I am 8 dpo right now and refuse to test until I am late out of fear that it will all just happen again. Good luck to all and it is nice to see that some of you finally got your BFP's.


----------



## justmeinlove

Andrea, well on the good side, if you are, by the time you test it will be good and strong! :-D


----------



## justmeinlove

Mama, I don't know but after 3 mc, surely the Dr should be offering you a ton of support and info by now? And sorry to hear :-/


----------



## Andrea214

I agree with justme :thumbup: try and get some extra help x


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Thank you, I see an RE... He says that can not find anything wrong with me or OH and it will happen. I have had many tests, starting to think my cervix is just not strong enough to hold a pregnancy :( I will have to ask about it at my next appointment. Or maybe I will just finally get a sticky bean this month.


----------



## more babies

Ive posted this before but just want to say it again to give some hope to those with multiple miscarriages... My mother had 3 miscarriages in a row and then went on to have 3 healthy children with no other miscarriages. Im not sure of the details on how far along she made it in each of the pregnancies that didnt stick though.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Lotus Womb said:


> Welcome Andrea and happy mama.
> 
> Just updating you all.
> 
> I am officially onto cycle 8. Went to see my Dr yesterday he did not test me, he sent me to the early scan at the hospital. They gave me a urine test it was negative so I was told they would not scan. I must of had a early miscarriage at 5 weeks:cry: I did not ask for blood test as my temp went down again yesterday. They were really nice and said as I had a early miscarriage I can come back when pregnant at 8 weeks to see how it is all going.
> I am ok guys I guess it may of been a Chemical just loving on freak week is 2 3 days away so were gonna work on making our May baby.

I'm really sorry hun!:hugs::hugs: i just went through this yesterday and I'm still tramatized!
this was my first BFP and my first loss as well:cry::cry:i'm still indenial :cry:


----------



## Andrea214

big :hugs: hope you get your sticky bean soon, always remember if the bean doesn't stick there was a likelyhood that it wasn't genetically sound. YOU ARE NOT TO BLAME :hugs::hugs::hugs:

afm today, achey bbs on the sides, metallic taste there but not a strong as yesterday and spotting today 10DPO AF due 16/17th - am I out?
Oh... also I cried when they were talking on the radio about the dressage & Andy Murays gold medals!! :dohh: yesterday I was absoluetly shattered, stingy eyes tired after a really un-busy morning and going out for lunch with my DH!!

chat later, there's people waiting for me at work!

TTFN


----------



## MummyWant2be

Andrea that sounds sooooooo positive :happydance: FX'd this is your cycle


----------



## plastikpony

Oh NO!!! Ladies I'm so sorry! That must be so SO hard! :cry:

MummyWant2Be, what happened?!? I'm devastated for you!! Sitting in my office with tears running down my cheeks. Everyone already thinks I'm nuts though so I don't care! Oh honey, I'm SO sorry... :hugs2:


----------



## MummyWant2be

plastikpony said:


> Oh NO!!! Ladies I'm so sorry! That must be so SO hard! :cry:
> 
> MummyWant2Be, what happened?!? I'm devastated for you!! Sitting in my office with tears running down my cheeks. Everyone already thinks I'm nuts though so I don't care! Oh honey, I'm SO sorry... :hugs2:

Plastik my buddy - i'm still in shock! this is what happened.
about two weeks back i was bleeding - light bleeding no cramps or anything (lasted for 2days)- but before i left for the docter - i went to the loo and felt a tiny cloth come out of me...as soon as I got to the doc,they checked if my cervix was still closed (which it was) then put me on the scan, and they couldn't find the beanie...but said all should be fine since my cevix was still closed and was put on bed rest...but yesterday however i took a home pregnancy test and it was negative so i just know i lost my beanie 2weeks back...I'm so traumatized and was scheduled to have an appointment to see the docter tomorrow...do you think i should still go?my hubby is so gona be disappointented - i haven't told him yet it hurts so much!


----------



## plastikpony

Oh my word, honey, how devastating!!! I don't have any words to make it feel better :hugs: I would still go the the doctor if it was me. It might be hard, but he might be able to offer some advice or tests or something to see why this happened.

I'm sure your DH is going to be so sad, but he'll be there to support you. That's what husbands are for! We're here for you too, just shout if you need to chat! :hugs2:


----------



## MummyWant2be

thanks my friend - yeah I guess i'll go to the docter tomorrow...hopefully he'll have answers for me...:hugs:


----------



## Andrea214

definitely go to the doctor still, like you say, if nothing else they can give you some answers and maybe take some bloods etc

big big big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## more babies

Mummywant2be im SO sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: :hugs: I hope you are able to get some answers tomorrow.


----------



## more babies

I started spotting this morning when I wipe which is how my period always starts out so I guess im out this cycle and will be waiting until october to try again. I know its for the best because being pregnant this cycle would have made a lot of thing difficult... but I was still hoping it would happen..


----------



## more babies

Andrea214 said:


> afm today, achey bbs on the sides, metallic taste there but not a strong as yesterday and spotting today 10DPO AF due 16/17th - am I out?

Sounds like perfect timing for some implantation bleeding! Good luck!!!


----------



## plastikpony

big hugs MoreBabies!!! :hugs:

Andrea, sounds hopeful, but DON'T get too hung up on it. (easier said than done, I know). Not long now and you'll know for sure! Hang in there! :thumbup:


----------



## Lotus Womb

So sorry Mummywant2be I know it is really hard but we are all here to support you. I agree with the ladies please do go and see your Dr. :hugs::hugs:

Andrea - I have made a start on my SMEP as my fertile week can run from now till next Sunday or until temp rise. We shall see.
Yes you could have IB all you can do is wait it out. How long is your LP uaually?? Good luck.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Mummywant2be: I am so sorry for your loss, praying for you to get some answers tomorrow.


----------



## Andrea214

Hi ladies how is everyone doing today?
Lotus I have a 15/16 day LP so AF is ue on Thursday/Friday. I'm desperate to test, I know it could be negative or a chemical and a waste of money but I seem to have been waiting so long already I'm 12 Dpo today.

I'll check in later have a good Sunday lie in x


----------



## justmeinlove

Heh, don't test yet  how do you feel?


----------



## Lotus Womb

Andrea try to wait it out. I know it's hard. Yes how are you feeling?


----------



## Andrea214

I feel like all symptoms have disappeared except the spotting... Keeping cheerful though. I'm going to the park to soak up the sunshine. How is life in the first trimester?

Sorry it said that justme had written your post. I know you're not in the first tri yet... Sorry :dohh:


----------



## Andrea214

I think I'm out me and DH :sex: this morning and since then I've had brown discharge in my nicks more like AF. I think I'm out :cry:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Thanks ladies, confirmed miscarrige at 5weeks :cry: and it all happened naturally no D&C needed...and the doc has given us the go ahead to try again as soon as AF is here - we'll see how it goes...:thumbup:

Andrea :hugs: really sorry hun,those sympomts were so convincing,dnt lose hope...:hugs:


----------



## plastikpony

So sorry Mummy!! :hugs: Spent the whole weekend wondering how your appointment went. What did your DH say when you told him? Shame man, it can't have been easy :cry:

Andrea, sorry about that aweful :witch: showing up. If it's any help, we do manage to convince ourselves every month that we are pg, and eventually you will be right!!

Well, it's FREEZING here again! Really can't wait for summer to roll around! We're going on a long weekend from Thursday, going into Lesotho to go skiing! I'm very excited to see that much snow, it's going to be amazing. Of course, I'm not going to actually ski. Mainly because I've never done it and am terribly uncoordinated, and I have no intention of flying ass over tit down a ski slope in my 'condition' :haha:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Thanks buddy!Shame DH is so supportive and he just said 'don't stress urself too much hun -i'll give you ur twins' lol his really strong for the both of us.

Plastik - ofcoz no skiing in ur condition...please take lots and lots of pics for us...:hugs:

Sartuday i have an appointment at Touch Spa for a full massage,pedicure and manicure :happydance: thanks to my DH :thumbup:


----------



## plastikpony

How lovely!!! Your DH sounds like an absolute gem!! I could definately use a mani/pedi! And I need a facial. You know how your skin is supposed to look amazing when you're pg? Well its a lie!! (for me anyway) I look like a frikken teenager all over again!! :growlmad:


----------



## MummyWant2be

I'm sure its not that bad - hopefully ur face clears up in the second tri :happydance:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Andrea keep us posted hope AF stays away.
Mummywant2 be so sorry about your loss. Even when it is early it heart breaking. As always we are here for you. Your DB sounds amazing and supportive and like me you can try again right away.

Well my sighs are fertile for last 3 days and got a dark opk today. I have been bd every other day since Friday so I am thinking I will ov tommorow or Wednesday so just going to keep going now and putting all the positive Nrg out there.


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, is it ok if I join you? I'm on my first cycle ttc #1 and I think i'm around 7 dpo. I should be due on friday but i'm not convinced on when i ov'd. It's not so easy to read CM when trying! I've been cramping like period pains but intermittent and not as bad pain wise as actual period pains. I've also woken up feeling sick the last two mornings. However I will not symptom spot. And I will hold out on testing until at least monday just incase I didn't ov when I thought.


----------



## annio84

incidentally ignore siggy, I've not changed it since we changed our plans about ttc.


----------



## Andrea214

Will do lotus. I'm spraying my anti-witch spray like a woman possessed!! I had real period pain yesterday as if af was coming and if it had carried on I'd have taken feminax, it was that bad, but nothing, absolutely nothing I've been on knicker watch and even wearing liners just in case. Fx'd the :witch: doesn't arrive. I'm due on Thursday or Friday. If nothing I'm going to wait until Sunday to test. I feel ok - trying not to symptom spot and it has liberated me!

Hi annio


----------



## plastikpony

OOOO!!! Holding thumbs for you Andrea!! Keep us updated!

Hi Annio! :hi:

Lotus, keep up that :sex: and YAY for detecting that LH surge!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hang in there Andrea not long now to wait*
Hi Annio welcome nice to have you with us make sure you keep us posted*

Thanks plastic yep we are bd and bd lol!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hapy BD'ng Lotus


----------



## SummerUK

Hey Everyone! I am going to join this thread too. Af is due on Thursday (8/16) and I have not tested yet! This is our 5th cycle ttc and just knowing that there are tests upstairs in my cabinet is killing me right now! I do feel very hopeful though as I had was so tired yesterday that I took a 2 hour nap and then went to bed as usual, I have been feeling nauseous on and off since Saturday and my (.)(.)'s have been aching since I had mild cramping 7 days ago (I hope it was implantation!). 
I am not testing until Thursday!


----------



## Andrea214

:happydance: Good luck summer, fx'd for you :thumbup:


----------



## annio84

I have my fingers crossed that this will be a good weekend for the lovely ladies testing in the next few days. I think i'm loosing the plot. I was convinced I had slightly blood stained cm this afternoon but then when I wiped again was just normal only there's rather a lot of it. It's a good job i have no hpt at home or I'd be finding it hard not to test now. Fxd for everyone.


----------



## Andrea214

When is the :witch: due for you annio? 

It's been very quiet in here recently! Since I convinced myself that I'm out this month its been easier not to analyse every little twinge or ache. I'm still spraying the anti :witch: spray like there's no tomorrow. Af due today or tomorrow, some mild (and I mean very mild) spotting all week since dtd on Sunday. I have no idea if I'm starting Af or not. For me spotting is usually dark brown old blood and this is more thin slightly beige in colour, sorry tmi. 

Hoping and praying I don't get Af and I can test on Sunday. I need to buy a hpt. Should I go for a digi or an frer?


----------



## Andrea214

Waaaaaah I don't want to gt out of bed in case it starts Af! Stupid I know. Sorry girlsmim having a spazzy moment


----------



## justmeinlove

Heh, I've had that. Fingers crossed it doesn't happen, it didn't for me one month :O ;-)


----------



## Lotus Womb

Summeruk welcome and best of luck to you.
Andrea I know that feeling wishing you the best of luck and :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Andrea214

Me again I feel sick today :sick: I think it's because I've got Af pain rather than anything else. Feeling sick makes me feel sad :cry:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Andrea214 said:


> Me again I feel sick today :sick: I think it's because I've got Af pain rather than anything else. Feeling sick makes me feel sad :cry:

:hugs: feeling sick might be your pregnancy sysmptom :thumbup: hang in there hun! FX'd for you!:hugs: hope u feel better soon!


----------



## annio84

hey there ladies, af is due today i think and no sign of her as yet! I'm ridiculously bloated but the cramps have stopped also my boobs normally kill around this time in my cycle - like can't stand being hugged and this month nothing, well they feel a little full but no pain. That said i've not ruled out the possibility of having ov'd late. My longest cycle is only 25 days taking me to tuesday so I'm going to maybe test on monday if still no sign. How about everyone else?

Andrea - did the witch get you?

Summer, where are you up to? Did she get you? Have you tested?


----------



## Andrea214

Hey annio she hasn't arrived yet but I'm practically out, spotting is now old blood which is a sign she's on her way, glad in a twisted way as now I can get onto the next cycle. 

Fx'd for you though


----------



## babiesonbrain

Okay this thread is BRILLIANT! What a rollercoaster journey I've been on reading this thread over the past few hours! I feel inspired - Can I join you please?

I am a serial tester and it's really starting to get me down...negative after negative after negative...

I'm due on my period today and have already tested this morning (and many days before now!) but I am determined not to bother next month. There is literally no benefit to it at all!

When is it 'okay' to test?! I do feel like AF is coming - cramps, sore boobs etc, but I keep convincing myself those are pregnancy symptoms too...NIGHTMARE!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

I think the idea is to wait until After AF is due, at least that's what I did.


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies,
I'm currently driving myself mental wondering what if. I was going to try to wait until monday to test because I wasn't sure when I actually ovulated but I'm currently thinking i need to know. I'm just really scared of a bfn.

Hope we're all having a nice weekend.


----------



## Andrea214

Morning all. So here's the story...

Started spotting last Friday, light pink in colour for 2 days then on Sunday we dtd and spotting became more brown. It has been getting darker and slightly more in amount, but not enough to wear a sanitary towel. AF was due on Friday, all I had was old blood and the same yesterday, we went to the beach so I used a tampon and when I took it out there was only a little amount of old blood. AF is now technically 2 days late but said I would wait until today to test. I've just done a cheapy dip test that is 20miu and it is negative. There is absolutely no pain or bloated feeling like I would normally get. 

So my question is.... Should I count AF as the old blood or wait until I bleed?

Going back pages and pages the rule was if you pee on it post a pic but I'm on my iPad and can't do it. It's definitely negative. I'm so confused I really want either a positive or AF to come so I can get cracking with the next cycle :wacko:


----------



## annio84

It's hard to say really Andrea, cos it is possible to have a really light AF and for that to be normal but then they do say day 1 is first day you see red blood which you haven't yet. How many DPO are you today? You're not out til she shows but I know what you mean about either wanting a BFP or AF to show.

I think the old witch is playing tricks on me. I was certain yesterday afternoon that I was starting with AF but I've had literally 1 wipe of bright red blood and nothing at all since then. I'm sure I'm out so I'm trying really hard to ignore the little voice saying maybe you are, but I would just like to move onto next cycle now. Why is it that you can have perfectly normal cycles until TTC and then it all goes to pot once you start paying attention?


----------



## justmeinlove

Annio, how many dpo are you??


----------



## justmeinlove

Annio, I ask as I can say something that might get you far too overexcited for no reason, but in my case relates to being 9 dpo. Want it, or is hope not helpful?


----------



## annio84

I'm not sure how many dpo cos i was only really going on cm which is much harder when trying! I'm either 15 days or about 10.


----------



## annio84

I did think that 10 was more likely at the time.


----------



## justmeinlove

Well my unhelpful comment is that I had that exact thing on 9 dpo and it Really confused me! Found out I was pregnant on 15 dpo ;-)


----------



## annio84

well, only time will tell. I just need to find something to occupy me today.


----------



## justmeinlove

Toes. Touch ;-)


----------



## annio84

that made me smile. I'm definitely out now though so on to next cycle.


----------



## Andrea214

Hey. Sorry I went into hiding yesterday. I'm 20dpo today and AF is 3 days late. Spotting has all but stopped today. I was just reading on dr google that some women don't get a positive hpt until up to 12 weeks pregnant! 

I don't have any pregnancy symptoms and I don't feel at all stressed, just impatient! Hope you get some good news soon annio


----------



## plastikpony

Sorry Annio :hugs: Hopefully this next cycle will bring you what you want! :thumbup:

Andrea, how's your spotting? Stopped completely or starting again? When are you planning on peeing on a stick?


----------



## Andrea214

Morning Plastik

spotting is 1-2 drops per day... i've called the triage nurse as I can't get a doctors appointment until they think I really need one! Also I went to our local maternity unit for an appointment and they said unless I've had a positive hpt they won't see me. I just want to talk to someone :shrug:

how are you doing over in the refugee club?


----------



## Andrea214

erm....... :happydance:
 
21dpo :happydance:
please don't be evap please don't be evap please don't be evap :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1248.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## justmeinlove

I don't understand those tests! But ooh! Fingers crossed! When will you try another? Fmu is good...


----------



## Andrea214

its the very faint line to the left of the dark one!!!! i'm off to but a digi now to use first thing tomorrow!!


----------



## plastikpony

Eeek!!!! I think that might be something awesome!!


----------



## Andrea214

I spoke to the doctor, she said that due to all the old blood that pregnancy was unlikely and to book in for a smear. She also said to carry on taking folic acid and having intercourse! she did make me laugh at that. I didn't tell her i'd just had a faint positive as it was 3rd pee today so i'll get a digi and do it in the morning and then call the doctors.

No more unpaid days off for me if this is for real!!! (i'm self employed!) EEEEk i've got to try and keep it secret!! DH is really happy :D


----------



## Lotus Womb

I've been missing out on all the action Yea Andrea that really looks like a positive to me. If those test are Amazon Chepeas I have never had an evap line on them they are always as white as a sheet lol. Until my Chemical :nope: 
So I m feeling positive that you got your BFP!! Keep us posted. :dust:

Annio so sorry your out lots of :dust::dust: this cycle.

AFM- not much to report other than being 5dpo and I am very relaxed at this stage. Freak out at time is from 11dpo onwards. Ahh the joys of TCC


----------



## more babies

Ive been popping in to catch up on things once in a while but havent commenting since we are on a break from TTC at the moment but saw Andrea's possible BFP and had to say something! I think I can see something on your test so hopefully this is it for you and wanted to throw a little :dust: your way! Hopefully you get your BFP on the digi!!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Andrea :happydance::happydance: Fab News...can't wait to see the Digi :happydance:


----------



## Andrea214

Thanks ladies. I've decided to wait until Friday to do another test in the hope that the line is more definite. I was really excited when I got the line but now I'm struggling to believe its real as I just feel like me with no symptoms whatsoever.

Fx'd for you all. Hang in there lotus, we're all here for you to get you through the 2ww :dust:


----------



## plastikpony

wow Andrea, well done you! That's some serious willpower right there! I'm convinced you are, lines don't appear for fun, and to me that one was fairly obvious :hugs:


----------



## justmeinlove

Andrea, I felt just like me for the first ten weeks, last two weeks I feel just like me but a bit bloatier and it's suunk into my brain a Bit more. But bizarrely the first trimester just seems to be like feeling a bit ill...! Good luck! :-D


----------



## plastikpony

Totally with JustMe, I feel pretty normal except for a bit sick and very tired! Oh, and the sore bbs. Think I'm going bra shopping this weekend!


----------



## trytryagain75

hello ladies, i'm joining! andrea214 you give me hope as i've been spotting constantly for the past two weeks and now af is due any day now. i've convinced myself i'm out for the month bc whoever heard of all that spotting? still it's IMPOSSIBLE to stop hoping a little bit until you see af, isn't it? i've been through so many ups and downs with the hpts, drive myself crazy every month. this group is just what i need!


----------



## plastikpony

Welcome TryTry!!!! How long have you been TTC? Wishing you lots of luck!!!


----------



## trytryagain75

thanks plastik! this is the 5th month already trying for #2. i went through all the ups and downs the first time and hoped i'd be more laid back this time. but it seems it doesn't get much easier. i'm just as obsessive this time around! :wacko: now i'm in the part of the month where i just want af to show up for sure or of course the bfp, but trying to keep my hopes down. this spotting really is crazy.


----------



## trytryagain75

also, i am B-L-O-A-T-E-D, like there's a beach ball inside my stomach. which is another discouraging sign, in my book. i usually try to spot the LACK of symptoms, since that's all i remember about my first pregnancy ... that i felt so completely normal even though my period was due, none of the usual pms moods, cramps, aches, etc. i really think this isn't my month.


----------



## more babies

I just wanted to throw out there that with both my pregnancies I had little to no symptoms the entire time. Sore boobs here and there was really the only symptom I ever had and even that was minimal. I actually felt better being pregnant then not. I didnt even start showing with either until 6 months along! So lack of symptoms doesnt always mean youre not.

You know.. I should have said all this to myself the 7 cycles that I drove myself crazy symptom spotting! :dohh: Boy would I love to be pregnant again though...


----------



## more babies

Good luck trytry! Easier said than done to not drive yourself crazy!

As much as I want to just go for it an try again right now.. I know its for the best and october is right around the corner and its also been quite nice to have the mental and emotional break from it all. Im hoping to be a little less crazy come october! :wacko:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Andrea hun - a line is a line...u preggas hun! sTICKY VIBES YOUR WAY!:happydance::happydance:

welcome trytry - hope you get your BFP really soon :hugs: 

Plastik - wow time flies, you are on your 8th week already :happydance::happydance: when are you going to start a journal?:hugs:

how is everyone doing?


----------



## trytryagain75

well girls, that's it. all that spotting turned into af for sure today, heavy and red. i'm disappointed but also relieved, cheering myself up by thinking that now i can jog, drink coffee and wine and do whatever else i please for another month without worrying about the baby. 

thanks for the support here. hoping the rest of you get your bfps. 

andrea, i am CERTAIN you are pregnant; that test was clear as a bell. and as other ladies have said, i also experienced zero symptoms until about a month into my pregnancy. imo no symptoms is a very good sign!


----------



## Andrea214

Sorry the :witch: got you this month, but like you say, you can have a nice glass over wine or two over the bank holiday weekend (if you are in the uk)

We have our annual Mexican party in our close, this weekend so I'm nervous about how I'm going to disguise not drinking as its usually a booze-fest with tequila flowing like water :-/ I might have to take some non-alcoholic beer with me to throw people off the scent. That's the only thing I can think of, my neighbours would be round here like a shot if I said I was poorly so couldn't go. Any diversion tactics would be very welcome. 

I went straight to the loo as I got up this morning to force me into not POAS until tomorrow!

Is it still ok to ride a bike? Silly question I know but one I've not had to think about before!


----------



## trytryagain75

hi andrea! with the pregnancy stuff, you're going to start asking questions and realizing no two answers are the same. everybody has their own opinions and some people tend to be very outspoken about them. you have to find your own comfort level in your pregnancy.

in my opinion, it is ok to ride a bike early in the pregnancy (before your shifting body shape starts to throw off your balance) as long as you are a skilled and confident rider, and as long as you are not taking risky, high-traffic routes AND as long as you understand that you are taking a risk as a fall from the bike could be devastating to the pregnancy. some people would say you can ride all the way through; others would say you shouldn't ride at all. ultimately you have to decide for yourself. ultimately no pregnancy is 100% risk-free; you just have to find your way. it's usually not rational. like some women may still eat sushi and drink the occasional glass of wine but won't touch coffee, etc. 

the alcohol thing is a big nuisance, especially if you are normally a social drinker. people do notice, although a party is easier to manage than, say, a sit-down dinner where everybody's wine glass is getting filled or everybody is ordering cocktails. my approach was just not to engage. if people are tactless enough to comment on your drinking, just ignore them. don't take the bait. i found the people most apt to do this were usually either men (no clue) or younger/single women who wanted to give me a nudge and a wink, like, i'm onto you! most other women have the tact not to say anything. i was surprised. 

feel free to ask me anything else. i remember i had so many questions at first about what i could or couldn't do. 

good luck! can't wait to hear about your results tomorrow . picture, please!


----------



## justmeinlove

Yep, if pregnant, it is not even poppy seed sized yet, so as long as you're doing generic cycling, I can't see why not?


----------



## plastikpony

If your body is used to cycling, there's no reason to stop now. Just don't fall off the bike. Mind you, having said that, I had quite a hard fall off of my horse at what I now know was nearly 4 weeks pg, and everything is just dandy! My doc says if the baby is healthy there is very little that you can do that will cause a problem. On the other hand, if it isn't healthy, there's just about nothing you can do to save it. Holding thumbs for you and looking forward to the test tomorrow morning!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Andrea214

Morning all. I did a test this morning and the line was even fainter than three days ago and didn't shown until 10/12 minutes after I'd done it and it says to ignore it after 15. I looked again at 20/22 (rather stared at if for that time) and it hadn't changed at all. I'm so confused, I've had no period, all spotting has stopped and no symptoms. It does say on the blurb that comes int he test box that if you are more than 7 days late for AF and still get a negative test to see the GP. I think I'll give them a call later and see if they can do me a blood test.

DH said, why isn't it easy? You'd have thought that the line would get darker. He said maybe I should do the digi test tomorrow I just did a regular test this morning (an ASDA own one). It does say that you can use it to test 4 days before period is due so I thought it would be a sensitive one. 

I think the cheap one I did on Tuesday was faulty. Just my bloody luck! DH has been really supportive, he gave me a BIG hug this morning and asked me if i was ok. I a, ok because I've suspected all along since about 12 dpo that I'm not "in the family way". I'd just like some answers.

I was reading about using an opk as an hpt but you would need to have a strong positive hpt before an opk would give you a positive pregnancy reading so that would just be a waste of time.

Ho hum, must go shower before I make myself late for work. TTFN


----------



## justmeinlove

Possibly will be a cp :-/ big hugs!


----------



## justmeinlove

(not being terse, in field in pyjamas. More hugs!)


----------



## plastikpony

Oh dear Andrea :hugs: Don't know what to say, wish it could just be a big blatant yesr or no. If it's any consolation, the :bfp: I got when I was two days late was there, but pretty faint, and when I took one two days later I expected it to be as dark as the control line, if not darker, but it was barely darker that the first time I tested.

Hope you get your answers soon hun, even if it's just so you can get on with trying! :friends:


----------



## trytryagain75

andrea, don't despair! i almost wrote you to warn that the line won't necessarily get darker. i remember a few weeks after finding out i was pregnant i decided to take the last pregnancy test in the closet just for the fun of seeing an actual, dark line. (the one i got when i found out i was pregnant was much fainter than yours!) i was so disappointed to find that the line was STILL incredibly faint. pregnancy tests vary from one to the next. the only thing that matters is that you got two lines, both within the time limits. i believe you are pregnant.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Andrea sorry your going through uncertanty. I think you should go to your Dr and take it from there. A line is a line withing the time limit. On another thread someone thought they were out spotting on and of from 12 to 15dpo they got a faint positive but new blue dyes were some times false positives so she went to the dollar store and got some test it was still faint the next day decided to go for a digital and said pregnant. She been trying for a few years and almost can't believe it. Don't give up hope!


----------



## MummyWant2be

A line is a line hunny! get yourself to the doc,and get bloods or a digi - just to keep your mind at ease...but it's a deffo Preggo!:hugs:


----------



## flamingpanda

Have you tried a digi?


----------



## Andrea214

Hi thanks for the advice. 

I love that you were in your pj's in a field Justme, that made me actually lol!!

I called my doctors this morning and she referred me to my local midwife centre, so I called them and told them everything, the receptionist said she'd ask a midwife to call me back, but they booked me in for an appointment in September. She had to check that it woul be ok to see me just over 10 weeks for my first appointment, so they obviousley think its a viable pregnancy but I guess i'll find out when I speak to the midwife later.

Although they seem to have the ball rolling i'll still err on the side of caution until I get more peace of mind. I spoke to my mum about it earlier and she has obviously been looking on dr google as she sent me a link that said exactly what you've said TryTry, that some :bfp: lines dont get darker for some time.

As for the Mexican Party tomorrow i'll take some non-alcoholic beers with me. I have to ride my bike on Tuesday as my car is going to the doctors and I need to get about. I'll be careful and wear my helmet :D 

On the plus side, I have achey side boobs and feel quite nauseus and have a headache


----------



## Andrea214

flamingpanda said:


> Have you tried a digi?

no i'm scared it will say not pregnant. I have one at home....


----------



## flamingpanda

Well it looks like a positive to me, however if you have any doubts it might be worth trying another more sensitive test, if it's negative is it better to know sooner rather than later?

How sensitive is the digi in comparison to the other test you used?

https://peeonastick.com used to have the sensitivities listed on there somewhere.


----------



## Andrea214

I did look and the cheapy ones are 20 and the digi is 25 I don't know which is more sensitive?


----------



## annio84

The 20 is more sensitive. I feel like I'm a bit late to the party but i've been on nights so i'm catching up - congrats andrea! That definitely looks like a bfp to me. Has the midwife called you back yet? Hope you get an answer soon.

AFM, i'm having the most annoying AF ever. I always, always without fail bleed for five days in a specific pattern, but this month i've been stopping and starting all over the place. i should just be slight old blood spotting by today but still quite heavy flow. Also still cramping and my sore boobs are only just starting to get better. I just want her over and done with to get back to trying. grrrr.


----------



## Andrea214

The midwife didn't call me back but I bit the bullet and did a. Clear blue and it came up positive in about 30 seconds :happydance: so very excited at the moment, first appointment is on 27th Sept, that does seem really far away but I'm on holiday for 2 weeks before that so it'll come round really quickly x


----------



## Lotus Womb

Yea Andrea congrates. I know you don't get faint lines on those cheapy For know reason but always nice to confirm with a more expensive test. Well now you can try and just enjoy until your appointment. So how you feeling?


----------



## Andrea214

Thanks lotus. I still feel just like me which is why I've been in denial I think! I don't have any major symptoms at all a bit of achey bb's around the sides and some light headedness on and off but other than that absolutely normal


----------



## flamingpanda

YAY, congrats! :) See it was worth taking the digi afterall. The appointment will be here before you know it.

Don't forget to pop over to the refugee thread to say hi. :) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...yone-else-not-test-early-refugee-club-18.html


----------



## more babies

Congrats andrea!!! :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## plastikpony

Yay Andrea!!! I knew it :happydance: Remember to pop over to the refugee thread like Panda suggested.

I also had a giggle at JustMe's field pynamas!! :rofl:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Ok this is the 2nd thread I have see April Munchkins sig I so want a May Munchkins Andrea lol. It's cute love it.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi everyone, is it ok if I join in this thread? This is our 6th cycle TTC and every month so far I have done at least 6 tests - always :bfn: so then I'm gutted and even when AF shows I'm still trying to convince myself that I might actually be pregnant.... DH realised what was going on so I've promised him that I will only test when he's there to support me and once AF is late. Well I reckon my AF is due 6th Sept so would test on the 7th except that DH is away then! So I'm going to try and wait it out until either AF arrives or DH is back and I test on the 10th. It's going to kill me so could do with some support!


----------



## more babies

Im officially in what would be my TWW. Im interested to see what "symptoms" I get since we are on our short break from TTC. Im kind of hoping I get some so they will be easier to ignore when we get back to trying in just over a month. Im also looking forward to not using condoms again.. aside from loving the lack of clean up, I think they're irritating me. :dohh: Anyways since I didnt pay attention enough to my cycles before starting TTC im taking advantage of it now in hopes of not getting to stressed and crazy about it when we get back into things!


----------



## more babies

Welcome baby1!! Good luck!!! And not testing is definitely better as hard as it may be. Easier on your mind and your money :winkwnk:


----------



## more babies

I love Munchkin too! I actually use to call my youngest daughter this, which got shortened to Munchy and then again to Munch.. which I actually call her more than her own name. Funny DH and I were just talking about this and how at some point she's probably going to insist I dont call her that.. made me sad. Time goes by too fast. I really hope I get my July baby (or at least shortly thereafter) I need another Munchkin! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Andrea :happydance::happydance: whooopies! I knew it!:happydance: congrats hun H&H 9months :happydance:

Lotus - I would love me a May Munchkin too (it would be a perfect bday pressy and a annivesary pressy for me and DH)

more babies - hapy TWW - hoping ur BFP is just around :happydance:

welcome baby1 - glad you could join us :flower: FX'd you get ur BFP soon:hugs:

AFM: well - today got my "first AF" since the MC :happydance: we'll be :sex: every other day...until next AF/BFP :thumbup: 

FX'd we get some MOre BFP's in this thread :happydance:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Welcome baby1 this is a great place to get support as a non tester. All the best for this cycle. 

Morebabies glad you will be trying again soon. Great time to see how your cycle plays out while not TCC.

Mummywant2be best of luck with this.cycle and every day bd.

As for me 11dpo a few little things but not much in a way of symptoms. I am not even tempted to test so that's good just waiting it out.


----------



## more babies

Good luck Mummy and Lotus!! I hope you get your BFP's!!! :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies,

Hoping that I can join as well. It has taken me awhile but I have finally read through this entire thread! I have always thought that testing early would make me an emotional wreck so was happy to find this thread. 

I am on cycle two of TTC after NTNP since December 2011. From December until June 2012 I did not have a period as I was quite ill with Crohn's and lost a ton of weight. I am currently 7 DPO but just started having some spotting/cramping today so I am not sure if AF is on her way or what...I am quite upset as last cycle FF said my LP was only 9 days so if AF is here I likely have a problem in that area.

I have also been crazy emotional lately. Myself and a bunch of my friends went to my cottage for my friend's shower/bachlorette this past weekend and I was a wreck the whole time. This was likely also due to the fact that one of my good friends told us she was pregnant. I was really hoping to get a break from the whole TTC thing this weekend so while I am so happy for my friend, (they have been trying for over a year), I was devestated and ended up having a good cry to myself behind the garage with one of my other friends. That was the first time I had ever felt that way about any of my friends becoming pregnant and it was awful :cry:

Anyway, sorry for the long rambling post. Looking forward to chatting with you all soon!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Andrea214 said:


> The midwife didn't call me back but I bit the bullet and did a. Clear blue and it came up positive in about 30 seconds :happydance: so very excited at the moment, first appointment is on 27th Sept, that does seem really far away but I'm on holiday for 2 weeks before that so it'll come round really quickly x

Congrats Andrea! Wishing you a H&H nine months!


----------



## trytryagain75

yeah andrea! hooray!!! hope you keep on feeling no symptoms cause, believe me, those first trimester symptoms are no fun at all ... keep us posted!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Welcome Mrs Eddie, 
Well we all have experienced the challenges of TCC and when your trying and friends are getting pregnant it can be so hard. Sometimes it is good to cry and get it out.

It is good your monitoring your cycle and if you have concerns of LP you can let your Dr know and explain why.

Good Luck we are here for each other


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lotus Womb said:


> Welcome Mrs Eddie,
> Well we all have experienced the challenges of TCC and when your trying and friends are getting pregnant it can be so hard. Sometimes it is good to cry and get it out.
> 
> It is good your monitoring your cycle and if you have concerns of LP you can let your Dr know and explain why.
> 
> Good Luck we are here for each other

Thanks Lotus Womb! AF is definitely here so I am going to see my Doctor tomorrow and my naturopath on Saturday. Hopefully we can figure out what's going on.

It is great to know that this is a place where I can give/receive support. TTC is way more emotional than I thought so am happy to have some ladies to share the journey with!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hello all, well I'm a few days into my 2WW now and a full 2 weeks until I test if AF hasn't arrived. Trying not to symptom spot but today have had absolutely loads of CM (sorry if TMI for you then stop reading now!). It's a bit like lotion - not had it like this before and certainly not this amount. Know I shouldn't be thinking anything of it but can't help but wonder.... 
Hope everyone else is doing ok
Don't think I said congrats to Andrea yet - have a H&H 9 months! 
Baby dust to everyone still trying 
:dust:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Baby 1 I had really thick cm at 8dpo a lot more than normal now gone back to watery and creamy. It so hard not to symtom spot. We just need to get through. I am 12dpo today due on Thursday really hoping for BFP won't test till Monday.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey ladies not feeling confident, feeling emotional no symptoms 13dpo. I like to be miss positive but not feeling that today. Sorry for the mini moan


----------



## JavaGirl

Hello everyone, wishing you all the best of luck! I have learned not to test too early because my cycles tend to be a little long (35-38 avg), but I tested this morning on cd 35 because I'm 20 dpo. This was a hard wait, but... BFP! :bfp: My husband said I could test if I wanted to, and I was only about 90% sure I wanted to, but I figured since I've been charting I've never gone this long after ovulation before my period started so it was time. I also want to encourage those of you who have been TTC for awhile- I had a miscarriage in March 2011 and we've been actively trying again for almost a year. So, keep trying and don't lose hope!


----------



## baby1wanted

Lotus womb - so sorry you're feeling rubbish. Without getting hopes up I've read that a lot of people get their BFP when they don't have any symptoms at all so hoping that's the case with you.
Sending you big hugs :hugs:

Congrats Java - hope that you have a H&H 9 months!

I'm 6dpo and already going stir crazy, having to keep myself busy to stop myself buying in pregnancy tests! Am determined to hold out until Sept 10th unless AF has already shown by them

Baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Java - Massive Congratulations on your deserved BFP :happydance: H&H 9months...

baby1 - holding out will save you some moola too on buying tests - glad you willing to waiti till the 10th to test..when is AF due?

Lotus - you aint out yet - no sysmptoms can be BFP...FX'd for your BFP - :hugs: chin up!

AFM: done with AF,now off to interest:hugs:ing stuff...:sex: every other day :blush: Here's to May Munchkins :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Java big congratulations that on BFP!!!
Thanks ladies for your support. I am out AF came last night.


----------



## JavaGirl

Lotus Womb said:


> Java big congratulations that on BFP!!!
> Thanks ladies for your support. I am out AF came last night.

Sorry to hear that! Hope you get past the disappointment to the stage of seeing the new cycle as another opportunity quickly - hang in there!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lotus Womb said:


> Java big congratulations that on BFP!!!
> Thanks ladies for your support. I am out AF came last night.

So sorry to hear that Lotus, big hugs to you! On the bright side it looks like you, me and Mummy are all on close to the same schedule (I'm CD4) so we can go through this upcoming TWW together. Fx that this is our month!

Huge congrats Java, you must be so excited! 

Baby1, I have my Fx for you. Good on you for holding out re testing. I hope that you get your :bfp: very soon!


----------



## baby1wanted

Lotus Womb said:


> Java big congratulations that on BFP!!!
> Thanks ladies for your support. I am out AF came last night.

Rubbish! Sending you hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## baby1wanted

MummyWant2be said:


> Java - Massive Congratulations on your deserved BFP :happydance: H&H 9months...
> 
> baby1 - holding out will save you some moola too on buying tests - glad you willing to waiti till the 10th to test..when is AF due?
> 
> Lotus - you aint out yet - no sysmptoms can be BFP...FX'd for your BFP - :hugs: chin up!
> 
> AFM: done with AF,now off to interest:hugs:ing stuff...:sex: every other day :blush: Here's to May Munchkins :happydance::happydance:

Thanks mummywant2be - that's what I'm trying to tell myself too! I'm due on the 6th but DH goes away that morning and I don't normally come on until the evening and determined not to test until it's actually late! He's home the evening of the 9th so (as long as AF hasn't arrived of course) I'll test either that morning or the next evening. 

Had some really sharp pains today.... have endo so trying not to read to much into it but as normal getting a wee bit hopeful as I'd be at the right time for implantation....!


----------



## plastikpony

So sorry Lotus! Stupid :witch: !

Mummy, hope you getting some good babymaking in!!!

All you other ladies, GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Ss83

Hello girls, can I join you? I've had a nightmare since coming off bc in feb, cycles ranging from 28 to 52 so going to docs today as I've got cysts and want to find out if they're affecting my fertility. On a positive note though this month I felt hopeful I'd ovulated as had 4 days clear cm with a 3lb weight gain and a sharp pain in lower abdomen a week past monday.bd'd twice during that time and have had really sensitive nipples for days now (on cd 33) so hopeful...going to test on 15th if no af. X


----------



## Kathleen1994

bfp august 30th :happydance:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Lotus - we in this together lets do this hun :hugs:

Plastik please do tell the pregnant fairies to send us some babydust over here?:hugs:

welcome SS83 - FX'd for your BFP :flower:

Mrs Eddie - yeay cycle buddies - cd5 for me today :thumbup:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Congratulations Kath:happydance::happydance: H&H 9months :cloud9:


----------



## baby1wanted

Kathleen1994 said:


> bfp august 30th :happydance:

YAY Kathleen! H&H 9 months to you! :happydance:


----------



## baby1wanted

Ss83 said:


> Hello girls, can I join you? I've had a nightmare since coming off bc in feb, cycles ranging from 28 to 52 so going to docs today as I've got cysts and want to find out if they're affecting my fertility. On a positive note though this month I felt hopeful I'd ovulated as had 4 days clear cm with a 3lb weight gain and a sharp pain in lower abdomen a week past monday.bd'd twice during that time and have had really sensitive nipples for days now (on cd 33) so hopeful...going to test on 15th if no af. X

Hi there and welcome! I came off BC in Feb as well after 15+ years on it. Have endometriosis and ovarian probs. My cycles were all over the place but I think they're settling down now hopefully :thumbup: Off to have a scan in a month or so and review with the gynaecologist so hopefully he can start helping me out if I'm not successful by then! 
Got all Fx'd for you :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Ss83 said:


> Hello girls, can I join you? I've had a nightmare since coming off bc in feb, cycles ranging from 28 to 52 so going to docs today as I've got cysts and want to find out if they're affecting my fertility.

Welcome SS! I got off bc in November 2011 and had crazy cycles too; in fact they are still a little bit wacky. Hopefully yours begin to even out soon. 



Kathleen1994 said:


> bfp august 30th :happydance:

Huge congrats Kathleen! 



MummyWant2be said:


> Mrs Eddie - yeay cycle buddies - cd5 for me today :thumbup:

I'm CD5 as well Mummy! I have a good feeling about September, hope it brings lots more :bfp: for all the ladies here!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I think I am going to try SMEP this month. Anyone else trying anything new?


----------



## Kathleen1994

MummyWant2be said:


> Congratulations Kath:happydance::happydance: H&H 9months :cloud9:

thanks


----------



## more babies

Lotus so sorry to hear about your negative :hugs:


----------



## annio84

Hey ladies, been MIA for a bit - doing nights is messing me up. How's it going for everyone? I'm currently 1 - 2 dpo so officially back in the tww. Doing my best not to symptom spot.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Congrates Katheleen on your BFP
Annio best of luck for this 2WW ahead. It's so hard not to symtom spot.

Well cd5 today and readying myself for this cycle. Thank you guys for your support took this month pretty hard very emotional more so then usual. Anyway glad that a few of us are close in our cycle. Thinking about going to get some a acupuncture I have heard great things about it. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## annio84

So sorry for that lotus, here's hoping this will be your month!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Mrs. Eddie said:


> I think I am going to try SMEP this month. Anyone else trying anything new?

hmm..i will be doing the every other day BD'ng until next AF/BFP!
good luck with the SMEP - and FX'd we catch those eggies!:happydance:


----------



## Lotus Womb

SMEP sounds good too whatever helps. Time for our BFP ladies.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Bring it On :happydance::happydance:

lets all get knocked up :kiss:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Yea! I wanna be knocked up lmao!!

My DB does not want to know about anything but my fertile time which I call freak week lol:haha: . Thats fine becasue I have you guys to talk too. 
I love this thread as there is no pressure to test early either.

You guys are fab!!!

I am CD6 where is everyone in their cycle and when do you expect to Ov. Mine should be next Friday 14th ish!!


----------



## Ss83

Well girls...af looks like she's shown up...but...that's my cycle gone from 27, 51, 42 and now 35...could this finally be a sign of a regular cycle trying to establish itself? I hope so! It also means I have to call my gp tomorrow to get my blood tests booked in to see if I'm ovulating so I'm weirdly okay about no bfp as af may be the start of good things  how is everyone else?*


----------



## MummyWant2be

cd9 for me Lotus..and hopefully will O by next week wednesday(cd17) but Bd'ng every other day - no OPK's for me...

SS so sorry Af showed but look in the bright side - the tests will hopefully give you an idea if there is something wrong and get it treated. :hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

cd9 for me Lotus..and hopefully will O by next week wednesday(cd17) but Bd'ng every other day - no OPK's for me...

SS so sorry Af showed but look in the bright side - the tests will hopefully give you an idea if there is something wrong and get it treated. :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

Ss83 said:


> Well girls...af looks like she's shown up...but...that's my cycle gone from 27, 51, 42 and now 35...could this finally be a sign of a regular cycle trying to establish itself? I hope so! It also means I have to call my gp tomorrow to get my blood tests booked in to see if I'm ovulating so I'm weirdly okay about no bfp as af may be the start of good things  how is everyone else?*

Sending you hugs and hoping the blood tests give you good news! :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Just writing in an update. Joined this group as normally I'm a POAS addict from 6 dpo and the :bfn: were getting me down :-(
Really proud of myself as I'm now 12 dpo and have not done a single test! AF due in 2 days but I have some issues with DH being away then and wanting to be there when I test. He was planning to be back on the 10th so was going to try and hold out but now he's going to be away until the 12th - a whole week after AF is due. Sorry everyone but I just can't hold out that long so I'm going to test tomorrow morning at 13 dpo. 
To make excuses for myself that's still 7 days later than I normally start testing!
Wish me luck for a :bfp: or it's going to be a sad wait for AF to show....
Hugs to all and baby dust :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lotus Womb said:


> My DB does not want to know about anything but my fertile time which I call freak week lol:haha: . Thats fine becasue I have you guys to talk too.
> I love this thread as there is no pressure to test early either.
> 
> I am CD6 where is everyone in their cycle and when do you expect to Ov. Mine should be next Friday 14th ish!!

LOL, I don't let my DH know either, I don't want to put too much pressure on him. I just basically tell him when we're going to be BDing and thankfully he is always happy to oblige :winkwink:

I am now on CD9, usually Ov at around CD15-17 so next Monday-Wednesday. Will do our first BD tonight, (my DH was sick yesterday so missed starting SMEP on CD8, so we'll BD today and tomorrow to get back on track).



Ss83 said:


> Well girls...af looks like she's shown up...but...that's my cycle gone from 27, 51, 42 and now 35...could this finally be a sign of a regular cycle trying to establish itself?

Sorry to hear about AF Ss but good that your cycles are regulating themselves. 35 is definitely better than 51 or 42. 



baby1wanted said:


> Really proud of myself as I'm now 12 dpo and have not done a single test! Sorry everyone but I just can't hold out that long so I'm going to test tomorrow morning at 13 dpo. QUOTE]
> 
> Good for you Baby1! Not testing is really tough, especially for POAS addict! I have my fx that you get your :bfp: tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Quick update on me, went to see both my doctor and my naturopath last week to discuss my short luetal phase. Due to the fact that I just started my period again, both were not concerned. The most important thing is that I am ovulating, which I am so they are both pleased. My doctor told me that if my next three cycles still have short lps then to come se her again and she will refer me to a specialist at that time.

Also, my naturopath warned me that since I was so sick this past year it may take up to a year for my body to regulate itself. While I could still get pregnant during this time, I have to remember that my body needs time to heal too. This actually took some pressure off me and made me feel better. My DH was at the appointment with me and I expressed how I felt guilty as I was the one who put off trying because of my career and then my health. He assured me that he does not blame me at all and is just happy that we are trying now, which also made me feel better.

In order to not put so much pressure on ourselves, we are also focusing on things other than TTC, like going on more hikes together and volunteering at our local Humane Society. I am also focusing on trying to get my professional designation before the end of this year, investigating doing a Masters programs and eventually completing my yoga teacher training that I have been putting off. While we are very much still TTC, it is nice to have other things to focus on! 

Plus having you fabulous ladies to talk to helps quite a bit! I was happy that I was able to speak with my friend who is expecting and didn't feel anything but truly happy for her. I was really upset by my initial reaction to her pregnancy, which was mostly jealousy.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## baby1wanted

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Quick update on me, went to see both my doctor and my naturopath last week to discuss my short luetal phase. Due to the fact that I just started my period again, both were not concerned. The most important thing is that I am ovulating, which I am so they are both pleased. My doctor told me that if my next three cycles still have short lps then to come se her again and she will refer me to a specialist at that time.
> 
> Also, my naturopath warned me that since I was so sick this past year it may take up to a year for my body to regulate itself. While I could still get pregnant during this time, I have to remember that my body needs time to heal too. This actually took some pressure off me and made me feel better. My DH was at the appointment with me and I expressed how I felt guilty as I was the one who put off trying because of my career and then my health. He assured me that he does not blame me at all and is just happy that we are trying now, which also made me feel better.
> 
> In order to not put so much pressure on ourselves, we are also focusing on things other than TTC, like going on more hikes together and volunteering at our local Humane Society. I am also focusing on trying to get my professional designation before the end of this year, investigating doing a Masters programs and eventually completing my yoga teacher training that I have been putting off. While we are very much still TTC, it is nice to have other things to focus on!
> 
> Plus having you fabulous ladies to talk to helps quite a bit! I was happy that I was able to speak with my friend who is expecting and didn't feel anything but truly happy for her. I was really upset by my initial reaction to her pregnancy, which was mostly jealousy.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!

Sounds like you have a really balanced view MrsEddie - is can all get so stressful and your whole life become nothing but TTC so great you've got focus on other things. Good luck to you in everything! x


----------



## Lotus Womb

Mummywant2be I am CD7 now went for my first acupunture today, she also did a technique called cupping on my back after that helps with circulation. It was ok I just relaxed. Once a week for 6 weeks and to herb tea.

Main thing is to get BD next week till ov.

SS so sorry about AF but like you said your cycle is regulating now.

Good luck ladies with coming Ov let's catch the eggy.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lotus Womb said:


> Mummywant2be I am CD7 now went for my first acupunture today, she also did a technique called cupping on my back after that helps with circulation. It was ok I just relaxed. Once a week for 6 weeks and to herb tea.

I did accupuncture previously for a back injury and loved it. It really does help you to relax. Something that I might try in the future, (right now am doing reflexology with my naturopath). I hope it brings you great results Lotus!


----------



## baby1wanted

Well I've tested but :bfn: boo :-(
It was a 10 mlU one as well so I'd say I'm out for the month.
Oh well, just wait for :witch: to rear her ugly head then get ready for next month!
Babydust to everyone :dust:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Sorry baby1. But don't give up yet till AF arrives.

Mrs Eddie I have heard great things about relexology too. Stress free and relaxation an important part of this process also. We are all on track for our BFP.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

baby1wanted said:


> Well I've tested but :bfn: boo :-(
> It was a 10 mlU one as well so I'd say I'm out for the month.QUOTE]
> 
> So sorry to hear about the BFN Baby1. You're not out until AF shows so I still have my FX for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Lotus Womb said:
> 
> 
> Mrs Eddie I have heard great things about relexology too. Stress free and relaxation an important part of this process also. We are all on track for our BFP.
> 
> I hope so Lotus! I feel SO amazing after reflexology. Have you tried reiki before? I am going to take a reiki course this fall. It makes me feel incredible as well!Click to expand...


----------



## Lotus Womb

I hope so Lotus! I feel SO amazing after reflexology. Have you tried reiki before? I am going to take a reiki course this fall. It makes me feel incredible as well![/QUOTE]

I have tried before but only as part of a Tai chi class. I was full of energy 'Chi'[ after my Accupunture session. 
I am into Holistic Health. I am actually a part time Pregnancy Yoga teacher and a Birth Doula but only ever feel uplifted around my clints and student's. 
Someone's bound to spread the their pregnancy dust on me lol. I am very passionate about my work. I completed a course in July Aromatheropy for pregnancy and Labour. It was great to add to my knowledge. Really ready to have the experiance for myself now too.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

That is amazing Lotus! Surrounding yourself with all of that positive energy is bound to lead to good results. 

I am thinking of doing my yoga teacher training as well. I absolutely love yoga and feel that it helps keep me sane during TTC.

I have my fx for you this month lady!


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, how's it going for you all? 

I'm currently 8dpo and having a bit of a rollercoaster month. My little sister who is unmarried, is renting a house in the roughest part of town and has no income cos she and her bf are both students informed me she's pregnant yesterday. Or rather her bf did cos she was too nervous that I would be upset. I cried for like 2 hours after she told me which is ridiculous but I've wanted a baby for so long and i always assumed I would have the first grandchild. I feel like a bit of a bad person but i just can't help it.

Also I was certain I'm out this month as I thought we'd missed my fertile days but I've been feeling sick in waves for the last several days, I'm really crampy and I'm having a lot of creamy lotiony cm. I want to test now but not due til tuesday so trying to wait. Sorry for the self pity-fest!

Baby dust to all.


----------



## baby1wanted

annio84 said:


> Hi ladies, how's it going for you all?
> 
> I'm currently 8dpo and having a bit of a rollercoaster month. My little sister who is unmarried, is renting a house in the roughest part of town and has no income cos she and her bf are both students informed me she's pregnant yesterday. Or rather her bf did cos she was too nervous that I would be upset. I cried for like 2 hours after she told me which is ridiculous but I've wanted a baby for so long and i always assumed I would have the first grandchild. I feel like a bit of a bad person but i just can't help it.
> 
> Also I was certain I'm out this month as I thought we'd missed my fertile days but I've been feeling sick in waves for the last several days, I'm really crampy and I'm having a lot of creamy lotiony cm. I want to test now but not due til tuesday so trying to wait. Sorry for the self pity-fest!
> 
> Baby dust to all.

Annio that must be really hard for you, sending you hugs :hugs:
On my last cycle my two SILs both announced their pregnancies within 2 days of AF arriving for me and it was hard. I was so happy but also a bit sad for myself at the same time. One of them has since miscarried and then I felt so guilty at having any bad feeling :-(

I am still in limbo, think I am around 16 dpo, normal luteal phase is 14 days. 2 BFNs in the last few days but no sign of AF. I have had continuous cramps for 3 days (not normal for me), nipples that hurt to be touched by even clothes and the world of white CM (Sorry TMI but so much I keep running to the loo to see if AF has started)
Feel in complete limbo and it's getting me down, caved and have had a glass of wine tonight as I can't help thinking I'm out...


----------



## annio84

I wouldn't mind baby1, but all she does is complain about how awful it is and how it's ruining all her plans.

I have everything crossed for you, you're not out til she shows up!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Big :hugs: Amino, it can be so hard to hear about other people's pregnancies, especially if they are not grateful to be pregnant.

Sorry that you are in limbo Baby1, I hope thing sort themselves out soon.


----------



## annio84

O ladies help! I really want to test. I know I should wait til i'm due on tuesday but i've woken up feeling so sick and crampy and i've so much cm that I have to keep checking af's not come early.


Grrr, i was doing so well as well. I even ignored it and didn't flip out when I had a dream of getting bfp at 7dpo!


----------



## baby1wanted

annio84 said:


> O ladies help! I really want to test. I know I should wait til i'm due on tuesday but i've woken up feeling so sick and crampy and i've so much cm that I have to keep checking af's not come early.
> 
> 
> Grrr, i was doing so well as well. I even ignored it and didn't flip out when I had a dream of getting bfp at 7dpo!

Well that's a good sign, bet Tuesday feels like ages away! I only ever test with FMU so to stop me testing when I want to I have to force myself to run to the loo for a wee as soon as I wake up and then the chance has gone!!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

annio84 said:


> O ladies help! I really want to test. I know I should wait til i'm due on tuesday but i've woken up feeling so sick and crampy and i've so much cm that I have to keep checking af's not come early.
> 
> 
> Grrr, i was doing so well as well. I even ignored it and didn't flip out when I had a dream of getting bfp at 7dpo!

Stay strong Annio! Tuesday is not that far away! All of your symptoms sound super promising so focus on that for right now. Whenever I am tempted to test early I always think of how terrible it would be to get a false positive or chemical.


----------



## MummyWant2be

hang in there Annio - i must say your symptoms are sooo promising :happydance: FX'd you'll be our 13 BFP:hugs:

how is everyone doing?

AFM:cd15 today and my whole abdnomin has been so sore since yesterday-FX'd its O time...so far we have BD on(cd10,11,13,14) my every other day plan has been ruined coz DH has been on leave so it turned to a "every day BD" :blush: not complaining though - FX'd we catch the eggy:thumbup:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi, can I join in?

Im 14dpo today and have still
not tested despite having cramping for the past 2 weeks and really sensitive nipples for the past 3 days!

I've not tested yet as it's my ds birthday this week and we have family here so will wait til fri... Dpo18, I should have missed my af by then too!

Good luck to you all, I look forward to reading about your journeys x


----------



## Lotus Womb

Annio any updates and how are you feeling.

Welcome TomsMommy sounds like your doing great. I would do the same wait till 18dpo if you can. Lots of luck ladies for your BFP

AFM few days in on fertile days should ov Friday around there so just gonna keep bd


----------



## annio84

Just the same really. I have managed not to test yet cos I've been busy. Oh well it's tuesday tomorrow. trying really hard not to get my hopes up too much though because my body may just be tricking me.

Welcome Tom's Mummy, i'm extremely impressed that you are holding out so well! fingers crossed for you!

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome Toms Mummy! Fx that the witch stays away.

Yay Mummy and Lotus, let's catch that eggy! CD15 for me as well. Temp drop this morning and EWCM so hopefully this is OV day! Currently in the midst of a BD marathon! I so hope that this is our month!

Annio, good on you for holding off until tomorrow. I am sending a ton of :dust: your way!

Baby1 any updates?


----------



## baby1wanted

Welcome Tom's mummy - they sound like good symptoms!!

I tested again this morning (AF supposedly due last Thurs but really looking back at my symptoms I could have ovulated later than I thought...) and still a BFN. As I say I could have my dates out so we'll have to wait and see. I have had continual cramping for 5 days now, my boobs hurt and my nipples are ultra sensitive. Know they're all signs of impending AF but they're not usual for me - I normally don't start with any cramps or anything until day 2 of my period. 
So going to try and take my mind off it for a few days. If AF hasn't arrived by the end of this week I'll be a good few days late even with adjusted dates so will test again this weekend..... isn't it awful when your brain tells you you're out but you heart is clinging onto the slightest possibility that you've still got a chance?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

baby1wanted said:


> Welcome Tom's mummy - they sound like good symptoms!!
> 
> I tested again this morning (AF supposedly due last Thurs but really looking back at my symptoms I could have ovulated later than I thought...) and still a BFN. As I say I could have my dates out so we'll have to wait and see. I have had continual cramping for 5 days now, my boobs hurt and my nipples are ultra sensitive. Know they're all signs of impending AF but they're not usual for me - I normally don't start with any cramps or anything until day 2 of my period.
> So going to try and take my mind off it for a few days. If AF hasn't arrived by the end of this week I'll be a good few days late even with adjusted dates so will test again this weekend..... isn't it awful when your brain tells you you're out but you heart is clinging onto the slightest possibility that you've still got a chance?

Hope is never a bad thing Baby1. I have my fx for you!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks all :)

Goodluck Baby1 x


----------



## annio84

well ladies, I'm 1 day late (12dpo) with no sign of the :witch: showing up and BFN. I guess I just wait it out.


How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## plastikpony

Exciting Annio!!! Well don't for being so strong! Just think, every day you don't test and AF stays away, it becomes more and more likely that you'll see that :bfp: !!

Lotus, good luck!!! Keep up the bd'ing and catch that eggy!!

Everyone else, good luck!! I'm always popping in here to see how you ladies are doing!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MummyWant2be

hello ladies,

how is everyone doing? hows the cycle treating url?

Annio:FX FX FX'd you'll be our 13 BFP :happydance:

where are you ladies in your cycle?

:flower: welcome Tom's mummy glad you could join us...well done for holding out on testing!FX'd its a BFP for you!:hugs:

Plastik: thanks for checking on us! and please do spread some loads of babydust our way!:thumbup:

AFM: CD17 today and very sensitive and sore nipples! i'm thinking strong Ovulation/or Af wana come early ?:wacko: oh well...


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yes Plastik, send lots of that :dust: our way please!

Baby, I hope you figure out what's going on soon. As you said, you likely OVed late so there is still hope!

Annio, I have my FX for you! It's great that you have been able to hold off testing for so long. I really hope that in a few days you'll be telling us all about your :bfp:

AFM, CD17 as well. Thought for sure that I OVed on CD15 but had a slight temp drop today so not sure. TMI but lots of EWCM for the past three days (today included) and cramping for the past two. 

Am also more than a little peeved at my DH today. We are supposed to be trying SMEP this month but he was "way too tired" last night to BD. I would have felt some slight bit of sympathy for him but he spent the majority of the night playing with the stupid Ipad and the new Apple TV gadget he just got, :growlmad: So I come home from yoga, tired but willing and he was all nonchalant about things, no biggie, we can just pick up from where we left off tomorrow. Um no, I'm most fertile NOW. I swear sometimes guys just don't get it!

Big :hugs: to all!


----------



## Toms Mummy

I'm loving reading this thread girls, everyone's so supportive :flower:

good luck annio fx'd for you :)

happy BDing baby1 x


----------



## Toms Mummy

Oh I should say, I caved and tested yesterday... Dpo14 and BFN :(.... I've only been off pill for 4 weeks so not even sure I o'd but been getting positive symptoms! I'm just going to wait another week now, see if AF Shows up (1st real one since pill) then test again if no show x


----------



## more babies

Hello ladies! One more month to go and I can get back to TTC again! Now that I've had a chance to watch my cycle for a month so far I've found that all the "symptoms" I convinced myself meant I was possibly pregnant were really just period symptoms so I think it'll be good for me when we get back at it next cycle. Definitely wont be looking into my "symptoms" anymore because I had every single one this past cycle NOT TTC! 

Anyways good luck to all you ladies who are still out there and I look forward to joining who ever is left next cycle! :winkwink:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Not long now more babies! Eek! X


----------



## baby1wanted

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Yes Plastik, send lots of that :dust: our way please!
> 
> Baby, I hope you figure out what's going on soon. As you said, you likely OVed late so there is still hope!
> 
> Annio, I have my FX for you! It's great that you have been able to hold off testing for so long. I really hope that in a few days you'll be telling us all about your :bfp:
> 
> AFM, CD17 as well. Thought for sure that I OVed on CD15 but had a slight temp drop today so not sure. TMI but lots of EWCM for the past three days (today included) and cramping for the past two.
> 
> Am also more than a little peeved at my DH today. We are supposed to be trying SMEP this month but he was "way too tired" last night to BD. I would have felt some slight bit of sympathy for him but he spent the majority of the night playing with the stupid Ipad and the new Apple TV gadget he just got, :growlmad: So I come home from yoga, tired but willing and he was all nonchalant about things, no biggie, we can just pick up from where we left off tomorrow. Um no, I'm most fertile NOW. I swear sometimes guys just don't get it!
> 
> Big :hugs: to all!

DHs - can't live with them can't live without them eh?! Thanks for your support! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Toms Mummy said:


> Oh I should say, I caved and tested yesterday... Dpo14 and BFN :(.... I've only been off pill for 4 weeks so not even sure I o'd but been getting positive symptoms! I'm just going to wait another week now, see if AF Shows up (1st real one since pill) then test again if no show x

FX for you Toms Mummy! I know when I first came off the pill my cycles were a bit wonky so you may have Oved later than you thought. 



more babies said:


> Anyways good luck to all you ladies who are still out there and I look forward to joining who ever is left next cycle! :winkwink:

Looking forward to having you back More Babies!

QUOTE]DHs - can't live with them can't live without them eh?! Thanks for your support! :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

I know! I almost feel bad for my early rant as we have since made up. I am actually really lucky as my DH is an awesome guy. I swear that sometimes guys just don't understand the stress that us ladies go through with TTC. We're the ones tracking everything, trying to make sure we BD on the right days. I try not to be too stressed out about perfect timing but because I was so excited about trying SMEP I may have freaked out a tiny bit...:blush:


----------



## baby1wanted

DH and I had a similar thing last month (we're not doing SMEP but just lots of BDing at the right time :winkwink:) I had a freak out when he was too tired one night. It wasn't until the end of the month when he saw how disappointed I was when AF came that he realised how much it had meant to me. This month he's come right through - BD'd all the way through a chest infection with a temperature and a cough, bless him! :thumbup:


----------



## annio84

awww that's so sweet!

She's still not showed and I don't even feel like she's coming. I just need an answer. I tested today and bfn.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Aw Baby big :thumbup: to your hubby! I really hope that all that well timed BDing paid off for you guys! We got "back on schedule" last night. At this point I am pretty sure that I am about 3DPO but have to put in one more temp for FF to give me the much anticipated OV date and lines!

Wait a few days and then test again Annio! Don't give up hope until the :witch: shows up!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi guys! I am just in my first month ttc and i am already bursting to test and i only 3DPO! :-/ really want to hold out till the witch is due but seems like a looooong way away!!everyone is doing so well baby dust all around!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi twinkletoe... This is my 1st cycle ttc too, I have a lot of respect for those who have to do it months/yrs on end! X


----------



## twinkletoe

Hi toms mummy! You are so right people here are just so amazing and positive i hope we can be as strong if it takes a while ! Hopefully with all this baby dust floating about everyone will get their BFP!! When is everyone next testing? I am flying to Spain the day my AF is due so that will be an interesting flight! ;-)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh Spain? Hols?

I've already tested with 2 cheapies at 8 & 10 dpo :blush:.... Bfn ofcourse! Will test again in 5 days time when AF due.

Just thinking? Can you take pg tests on the plane? :haha:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey ladies. Have not been online for a few days*
yea MoreBabies glad you will be TCC again soon.
Annio hope you have some good news soon.
Best of luck Toms mummy for your BFP
Great to have you guys join us who are new loving the positive vibe.

Afm I think I ov today maybe tommorow had real dark positives Tuesday and Wednesday. I have had extra watery cm sorry tmi and Breast hurting more than usual for ov* try get another bd in and then the wait starts


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome Twinkletoe! Glad that you are loving the vibe here; this is an awesome and supportive group of ladies to chat with!

I got some news today. Another one of my good friends is preggers, 11 weeks now. She and my other friend who is expecting are a week apart. Am happy for her as she had an MC recently; just hope I get to join them soon. There are 6 of us who have been besties since high school so it would be awesome if three of us could be preggers together.

I'm in one of my best friend's weddings this weekend so we are heading out tomorrow to help with some stuff and attend the rehearsal party, which is a beach BBQ. Hopefully will take my mind off TTC for a bit. Will be gone until Monday, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## baby1wanted

twinkletoe said:


> Hi guys! I am just in my first month ttc and i am already bursting to test and i only 3DPO! :-/ really want to hold out till the witch is due but seems like a looooong way away!!everyone is doing so well baby dust all around!!




Toms Mummy said:


> I'm loving reading this thread girls, everyone's so supportive :flower:
> good luck annio fx'd for you :)
> happy BDing baby1 x

Hi both and welcome - great to have you on board!



annio84 said:


> awww that's so sweet!
> She's still not showed and I don't even feel like she's coming. I just need an answer. I tested today and bfn.

Any more news annio? Sorry you're in limbo :hugs::hugs:



Lotus Womb said:


> Hey ladies. Have not been online for a few days*
> yea MoreBabies glad you will be TCC again soon.
> Annio hope you have some good news soon.
> Best of luck Toms mummy for your BFP
> Great to have you guys join us who are new loving the positive vibe.
> 
> Afm I think I ov today maybe tommorow had real dark positives Tuesday and Wednesday. I have had extra watery cm sorry tmi and Breast hurting more than usual for ov* try get another bd in and then the wait starts

Enjoy your BDing lotus!! :winkwink:



Mrs. Eddie said:


> Welcome Twinkletoe! Glad that you are loving the vibe here; this is an awesome and supportive group of ladies to chat with!
> 
> I got some news today. Another one of my good friends is preggers, 11 weeks now. She and my other friend who is expecting are a week apart. Am happy for her as she had an MC recently; just hope I get to join them soon. There are 6 of us who have been besties since high school so it would be awesome if three of us could be preggers together.
> 
> I'm in one of my best friend's weddings this weekend so we are heading out tomorrow to help with some stuff and attend the rehearsal party, which is a beach BBQ. Hopefully will take my mind off TTC for a bit. Will be gone until Monday, have a great weekend everyone!

Have a fab wedding Mrs Eddie and hopefully you'll be bump buddies with your friends soon!!


AFM I 'm still in this horrible limbo!! Now on CD 40 of what was supposed to be a 31 day cycle.... ignore my ticker! Have had 4 BFNs so far but absolutely no sign of AF arriving. And I feel weird, very weird! I am bloated constantly, worse in the evening but throughout the day my tummy is swollen and harder than normal (having to wear loose clothes so people don't notice). Have been constipated since AF due and have had 7 days of cramping right over my womb and even lower down. I've had shooting pains in my breasts and when they're not shooting they feel heavy and my nipples cannot be touched at the moment! Oh and I have loads of white, lotion like CM which has me running to the toilet thinking AF has come. Oh and a weird thing that I'm having sneezing fits everyday? So goodness knows what is happening. When I take a hpt I know it's going to be negative but somehow it's like I don't care.... I know I'm pregnant anyway. I've stopped drinking, I refuse to take any pain killers for the pain (and normally I'd be popping them down with a glass of wine! :rofl:). Most likely it's my desperate self talking me into it but it's a definite feeling!! No choice but to ride it out! Will keep testing every few days and thinking about heading to docs in a week or so.

Have a lovely weekend everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Lotus womb... Happy BDing :haha:

have a great weekend Mrs Eddie.... It'd be great to have close friends as bump buddies! Between me, my sis and my closest friend we have manged to completely miss being pregnant together :dohh: but there are 4 children (hope to be 5 :)) all with 1 yr age gaps so hopefully they'll all play well when older! X


----------



## Toms Mummy

Awe baby1 that sounds like a very frustrating situation! I hope something happens soon.... Preferably a bfp! ;).


----------



## annio84

Twinkletoe - welcome!

Tom'smummy - fingers crossed for you!

Lotus - happy BD!

Baby1 - I can totally relate to the whole just knowing, and also the concern that it's in your head - it's just how I feel. I have to say your symptoms sound very positive though so I have my fingers crossed for you and sending bucket loads of baby dust your way. If still no bfp over weekend I'd totally go see dr and ask for a blood test.

Lovely news about your friend mrs eddie and fingers crossed that you will be joining her soon!!

AFM, I'm now three days late and 2 days longer than my longest ever cycle. I'm nauseaous on and off, thick creamy cm, crampy, emotional, my nipples are very sore to touch (wearing clothes even irritates them) but my boobs as a whole are not sore and i'm very headachey which is not unheard of for me but I normally get 1 bad migraine a month and i've had several. I'm trying to hold off on testing for a few more days for best chance to get bfp or if it's going the other way to give AF chance to show up.

Baby dust to all!


----------



## baby1wanted

annio84 said:


> Twinkletoe - welcome!
> 
> Tom'smummy - fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Lotus - happy BD!
> 
> Baby1 - I can totally relate to the whole just knowing, and also the concern that it's in your head - it's just how I feel. I have to say your symptoms sound very positive though so I have my fingers crossed for you and sending bucket loads of baby dust your way. If still no bfp over weekend I'd totally go see dr and ask for a blood test.
> 
> Lovely news about your friend mrs eddie and fingers crossed that you will be joining her soon!!
> 
> AFM, I'm now three days late and 2 days longer than my longest ever cycle. I'm nauseaous on and off, thick creamy cm, crampy, emotional, my nipples are very sore to touch (wearing clothes even irritates them) but my boobs as a whole are not sore and i'm very headachey which is not unheard of for me but I normally get 1 bad migraine a month and i've had several. I'm trying to hold off on testing for a few more days for best chance to get bfp or if it's going the other way to give AF chance to show up.
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Thanks hun, your symptoms sound pretty good too - well done for not testing yet. Sending baby dust right back atcha! :dust:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Goodness, Annio, you have will power!! Have you tested at all for this cycle?


----------



## Lotus Womb

Baby1 Best of luck. Hope for some good news soon for you.

Annio - well done for holding out and waiting to test. Will you be testing today? It will be great to see some more BFP.

AFM- FF put me at 3dpo yesterday so 4 today debatable if I am 2 or 3 but close so I don't think it will matter too much. DB was having many days of feeling tiried ahhhhh so only got 4 days before o and day of o so hoping it was enough this cycle. Frustrating but not going to let it stress me out.


----------



## kirsty_lamb

Morning,

I lurk on this board usually, sorry, should have been more active... however I got a BFP this morning, 2 days after AF was late. I was on holiday, AF due when we flew back, but never turned up. Tested this morning to a lovely positive!!! Sharing good baby dust with you all!!!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Fingers crossed for you Lotus Womb!... It only takes one bd X

how's everyone else doing?

My bbs are getting slowly more sore mainly around the nipple area, I have lots of white cm bit nothing else! No cramping which is making me think I'm out!... Well af due on weds so we'll see! 
how's everyone


----------



## Lotus Womb

Congratulations Kirsty thanks for sharing your news always good to hear about BFP.

Toms Mummy - sounds promising hoping for some more BFP news.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Congrats kirsty lamb... What were your symptoms? If u don't mind? X


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats Kirstylamb - great news! :happydance:
AFM after 10 days of limbo I'm out :-(
AF has arrived at cd 42 and 22 dpo..... all my symptoms were just a cruel trick my body was playing on me :cry:
Gynae appointment coming up in a couple of months, hoping they can help me...
Baby dust to us all :dust:


----------



## Lotus Womb

So sorry baby1 :hugs: the body can play some nasty tricks on us. It's good idea to go to the Dr to figure out what to do next.

Would you consider temping? Sorry I can't remember if you do already.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww I'm so sorry baby1... It's so frustrating when u feel ur body's giving u all the right signals for bfp!!.... Goodluck for next month x


----------



## Toms Mummy

Grrr... Does anyone feel like this tww is drrraaaagggging!


----------



## twinkletoe

Yes yes yes!! Dragging so much! Still dont know when actually to test as not sure exact date AF is due just totally guessing....think i 7 dpo........no symptoms at all ! Need some serious distraction this week! ;-)


----------



## MummyWant2be

congrats on the BFP :happydance:

Toms - 2ww is total torture! :nope:

baby1 - so sorry hun! :hugs: when is ur appointment with the gynae?

Lotus - FX'd that was enough and will be getting more BFP's in this thread. :happydance:

AFM: cd22 for me today - and i refuse to drink alcohol or take pain killers as I am Pregnant until proven otherwise!:haha:
let the obsessions:wacko::haha: begin!

how is evryone else holding up?

anyone having symptoms so far?


----------



## MamaPerez

Hey ladies! Just started TTC my husband and I's first child last month. After one and a half OPKs, finally received a positive yesterday! Hopefully I don't crack and test too early. Not too sure when to expect AF though. Stopped BCPs early last month and I was always irregular before BCPs.

BABY DUST TO EVERYONE! <3


----------



## annio84

Hey ladies,

Baby1, sorry to hear that, our bodies are so cruel somtimes.

Mama Perez, welcome and I hope your stay here is a short one.

Fingers crossed and baby dust to all the ladies in the tww!

AFM, I'm still waiting. I've tested and BFN so I'm starting to feel I must be out, but on the other hand I'm on CD30 and I've not had a cycle longer the 23 days ever (except when on BCP but I don't think that counts). I'm so frustrated because I can practically set my watch by my cycles... or rather I could before I started TTC! Oh well. I'll wait a couple more days then test again.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, things have been busy here over the last few days! First, thank you all for your support and kind words. We had an awesome time at the wedding!

Tom's Mum: It would be awesome to be bump buddies with my friends. Two of our other close friends just had babies as well so they will all be somewhat close in age. FX that AF stays away!

Lotus Womb: Don't stress yourself out about BD timing. You've done everything that you can and I'm sure it was more than enough. Fingers crossed that you'll be telling us all about your :bfp: soon!

Kristy_Lamb: Huge congrats hun! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!

Baby 1: Big :hugs: sweetie! I am so sorry that this is not the result that you wanted but at least you are not in limbo anymore and you can start focusing on your next cycle. I remember my first cycle actively TTC I was convinced I was preggers and had a ton of symptoms. It is awful how are bodies can trick us from time to time. I hope that your doctor is able to provide you with some answers and piece of mind. 

Mummy Want: Way to be positive girl! I try not to drink or take meds during the TWW as well, though I did cheat on Saturday night, (I figure a wedding is an exception to the rule). 

Welcome Mama Perez!

Annio: So sorry that you are still in limbo Hun! Is it possible that maybe you Oved late this cycle? Your still in until :witch: shows, have my FX for you!


AFM: Currently 7DPO. Only symptoms that I have are sore nipples, (ususally get sore boobs before AF though), and cramping/bloating, (again could be AF signs). I have also had some brown spotting this cycle, (during my OV week and on 3DPO), which I have not had before. Right now I actually think that I have gotten a cold because I am a bit run down and have a continually runny nose but that makes sense given that we were outside in the somewhat cold weather most of the day on Saturday. 

Sending everyone on here lots of :dust:. Hoping for lots more BFPs!!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Annio hang in there and wait and see. Not over yet.

Mrs Eddie glad you had a good weekend. 2ww is such a limbo.

Afm I am 5 dpo not much to report just trying to be relaxed and really hope this is my cycle.


----------



## baby1wanted

Wow thanks so much everyone, really do feel touched to have so much support. Am feeling quite positive about things today. Am going to give soy isoflavones ago this cycle so we'll see. 
Lotus - DH is a bit set against temping so it's not really something I'd consider at the moment.... maybe in the future but I think I'm willing not to push it with DH at the moment. 

Mummywanttobe - I have an MRI scan in October so probably see gynae in November after he has results. Can't remember if I've said on this thread (so sorry if I'm repeating) but a few years ago I had a lap to remove endo and they found some cancerous cells. Pretty horrible at time - there was talk of a hysterectomy and I was only 27 but we agreed on yearly scans to check for recurrence and I promised to not TTC until I had a couple of years of clear scans. So this will be my first time seeing him since TTC and he has said in the past that if I'd not conceived after 6 months they would 'start helping' whatever that means!! 

Babydust to all you lovely ladies :dust:


----------



## MamaPerez

Gosh, all you ladies are ridiculously sweet on here. I hope everyone's holding strong on their TWW and that it concludes in BFPs!!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, Baby1 that must have been really scarry! So glad that they were able to remove everything. I have my FX crossed that all goes well with your scan.

Thanks Lotus! It was nice to get away and have a break. Good for you for taking the relaxed approach. I am trying to do that this time as well, though it is difficult!

So 8DPO right now. Still really bloated and crampy with sore nipples and shooting pains in my breasts and sometimes in my vagina, (very bizarre). Also, have been peeing more than normal the past few days but I have also been drinking a lot of water due to this cold...

Has anyone else ever had FF move their crosshairs even though they are sure that they Oved on a specific day? It just tried to move mine now but I almost always Ov on CD15 and had EWCM and ovulation pains that day. The day that it tried to move it to I am pretty sure I did not Ov, none of those symptoms. My temps have been a bit off, (taking them slightly earlier than normal), do you think that could be causing the problem?


----------



## koj518

What a cool thread! Can I join?? I got my first chemical last month and I am never testing again unless I miss my period for days!!!! I am due the 28th this month and luckily I have a wedding to go to from 27-30 so its gonna ease me into my first month of not testing early :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all and welcome to the new ladies!
Mrs Eddie - those sound like very promising signs, keeping everything crossed for you! Don't use FF I'm afraid so I'm no help there :-(
I'm on cd 3 today and starting 4 days of soy tonight to see if I can force an earlier ovulation!!
This month I'm going to test on the 20th which will be cd 35 if no AF. By my 'average' cycle AF will be 4 days late. I was going to hold out until cd 42 which would make me late even by my longest cycle but I'm at a wedding on the 20th and am going to want to know if I can drink or not. :thumbup: And to be quite frank waiting for a whole six week cycle before I can POAS is just too much for me! 
So by my average cycle I'm well within keeping to the ethos of this thread but by my longest cycle I'm being naughty and testing early!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wow, lots of chat over the last few days :)

My AF is due in the next couple of days and I can really feel it!... Lots of cramping and backache! I test on Thurs so we'll see but not hopeful although I do have lots of White CM.... is this a good sign?? And sore nipples which is unusual for me before AF!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome Koj518! There are a great bunch of ladies here and I know that you will find lots of great support.

Thanks so much Baby1! I am trying not to get my hopes up too much as I've done that before only to be crushed when AF shows. I have been feeling quite blah for the past few days so also wondering if this cold is getting worse. It sounds like you are taking a lot of proactive steps this cycle and I have my FX for you. I really hope October is your lucky month! :dust:

Toms Mum: I have heard that creamy CM and sore nipples are both good signs. Mine hurt like crazy right now too. Fx that you will be telling us about your :bfp: soon!

Also, I should have mentioned in my earlier post (talking about FF moving my Ov date), that I also experienced a major temp drop on CD15 as well; the one of CD20 was only slight...


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

baby1wanted said:


> So by my average cycle I'm well within keeping to the ethos of this thread but by my longest cycle I'm being naughty and testing early!!! :winkwink:

Well, I think we can all let it slide, just this once :haha:


----------



## baby1wanted

Mrs. Eddie said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> So by my average cycle I'm well within keeping to the ethos of this thread but by my longest cycle I'm being naughty and testing early!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Well, I think we can all let it slide, just this once :haha:Click to expand...

He he thank you!! :rofl:


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!! I can't tell you how much this thread helped me when we were trying!! Turned me from a poas addict to something a bit (just a bit) more relaxed!!

Just though I'd pop by and send loads of babydust to all!! Looking forward to some nice :bfp: soon from all of you!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## annio84

Hey ladies. AF finally started which in a way is a relief because now i can just move on to the next cycle.

How's everyone else getting on.


----------



## baby1wanted

annio84 said:


> Hey ladies. AF finally started which in a way is a relief because now i can just move on to the next cycle.
> 
> How's everyone else getting on.

Ah sending you hugs, glad you're getting to move onto a new cycle rather than being stuck in limbo :hugs2:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

So sorry Annio, sending you huge :hugs: As Baby1 said, at least you are no longer in limbo and can get started on your next cycle. Sending you buckets of :dust: for October!

AFM, 9DPO as of today. Still experiencing similar symptoms and also feeling nauseaus, always around lunchtime. Again, I have been dealing with some sort of bug since Sunday, so this may be a side effect of that. I am also super BLOATED. Not just my lower abdomen either, basically starts under few inches under my breast. Very weird, I have never had that before. 

Sending lots of :dust: to all of you ladies and hoping we'll be hearing about some :bfp: very soon, (as of tomorrow hopefully, fx Tom's Mum).


----------



## Toms Mummy

Than ks Mrs Eddie!.... I am due tomorrow but I caved again and did an FRER test this morning and BFN :(... The AF cramping I was having yesterday I've not had today so we'll see! I'm hoping not to test again until I finish work for the week on Sunday! :) (We'll see!)


----------



## baby1wanted

Toms Mummy said:


> Than ks Mrs Eddie!.... I am due tomorrow but I caved again and did an FRER test this morning and BFN :(... The AF cramping I was having yesterday I've not had today so we'll see! I'm hoping not to test again until I finish work for the week on Sunday! :) (We'll see!)

Hope AF stays away! FX'd for you x


----------



## Ameronica

I don't usually test early. I think of it as a waste. My AF is due between Sept 29-Oct 1 (depending on how long my cycle decides to be this month, lol) 

So I will be most likely testing on Oct 2nd.
BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Welcome Koj this is a great thread to be part of.

Annio sorry about AF but glad your out of limbo x

Hey plastic thanks for checking in on us. I see your 12 weeks. Glad your onto your 2nd Trimester. When will you have your scan?

Baby1 don't worry we all have our moments of weakness with poas. Stay positive.

Toms mummy stay positive too

Mrs Eddie all sounds good. I am 9dpo lots of creamy cm. some bloating and not much else. Temps seem very flat slight raise today 0.05. Ahhh the joys of 2ww.


----------



## plastikpony

Hey Lotus!!

I permanently stalk this thread! lol Can't believe it's already over 12 weeks, crazy! Had our 12 week scan yesterday and everything looks great! You can have a look here if you want to see the pic and details :) :hug:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...yone-else-not-test-early-refugee-club-23.html


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Fx that :witch: stays away Tom's Mum! I hope that we get to hear all about your :bfp: this weekend!

Ameronica, welcome! The ladies here are amazing and will be a great support to you during your TTC journey.

Lotus, wow 9DPO already! Your symptoms sound great Lady! The TWW is the worst. I have been on edge this past week and still have awhile to wait before I test. I hope I don't go compeltely :wacko: before then. 

Plastik, wow 12 weeks already, huge congrats! I hope you are feeling well. 

AFM, 10 DPO which I am super pumped about as I have NEVER had an LP this long before :happydance: So no matter what else happens this cycle I am going to celebrate that. Still have the same symptoms as previoulsy mentioned, SO bloated, cramping on and off, feeling generally run down, (stupid cold), and incredibly sore nipples and breasts, (more so at night, weird). 

Hope all is going well for everyone else! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Fantastic Mrs Eddie!... Let's hope it keeps going until bfp :)

AFM... I'm out :( AF showed up this morning! It's only my 1st month ff the pill so it's also quite nice that my periods haven't been messed up and I have a nice 28 day cycle!

Good luck everyone.... I think I'll mainly be stalking for a while x


----------



## Ss83

Hello girls, been a while since I was on here, so many of us struggling to keep up! So ntnp for 5 months and nothing, 6 months cycle finally seemed to be getting on track but doctor has booked me in for bloods to test for ovulation. On cd18 and waiting for ewcm. First blood test on monday. Feeling very positive, fingers crossed it happens soon. Dh getting down about it as he's been ready for a family for a long time and I waited til I was ready. Hope tests give us the all clear and if I'm ovulating we can chill out and let nature take it's course xx


----------



## Labellavita81

I am 7dpo today... and am new to these boards! I haven't had any symptoms - that I can tell... aside from a sore lower back since yesterday and today! It is honestly driving me insane!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Toms Mummy said:


> Fantastic Mrs Eddie!... Let's hope it keeps going until bfp :)
> 
> AFM... I'm out :( AF showed up this morning! It's only my 1st month ff the pill so it's also quite nice that my periods haven't been messed up and I have a nice 28 day cycle!

Big :hugs: Tom's Mum, I'm so sorry that AF got you but you are right to be positive. It is awesome that your schedules have regulated so quickly after coming of BC. 



Ss83 said:


> So ntnp for 5 months and nothing, 6 months cycle finally seemed to be getting on track but doctor has booked me in for bloods to test for ovulation.Dh getting down about it as he's been ready for a family for a long time and I waited til I was ready. Hope tests give us the all clear and if I'm ovulating we can chill out and let nature take it's course xx

I have my fx for you SS. Try to stay positive for you and your DH. My DH has wanted to try for a while too but I also wanted to wait, which sometimes I feel really guilty for. I hope all goes well!

Welcome Labellavita! Yes the TWW is enough to make any sane person nutsy. I am trying to maintain my sanity somewhat...

11DPO but had a slight temp drop today so thinking that is probably not a good sign. Still have the same symptoms, many of which I have never had, (the bloating and weird pains/cramps are AWFUL), though I am starting to worry that maybe my body is just starting to respond in a certain way due to my fixation on any type of symptoms in this TWW...Just have to keep waiting.

I hope that everyone else is doing well. :dust: to all!


----------



## baby1wanted

Toms Mummy said:


> Fantastic Mrs Eddie!... Let's hope it keeps going until bfp :)
> 
> AFM... I'm out :( AF showed up this morning! It's only my 1st month ff the pill so it's also quite nice that my periods haven't been messed up and I have a nice 28 day cycle!
> 
> Good luck everyone.... I think I'll mainly be stalking for a while x

Sorry AF got you hun, FX'd for next month for you :hugs:



Mrs. Eddie said:


> Fx that :witch: stays away Tom's Mum! I hope that we get to hear all about your :bfp: this weekend!
> 
> Ameronica, welcome! The ladies here are amazing and will be a great support to you during your TTC journey.
> 
> Lotus, wow 9DPO already! Your symptoms sound great Lady! The TWW is the worst. I have been on edge this past week and still have awhile to wait before I test. I hope I don't go compeltely :wacko: before then.
> 
> Plastik, wow 12 weeks already, huge congrats! I hope you are feeling well.
> 
> AFM, 10 DPO which I am super pumped about as I have NEVER had an LP this long before :happydance: So no matter what else happens this cycle I am going to celebrate that. Still have the same symptoms as previoulsy mentioned, SO bloated, cramping on and off, feeling generally run down, (stupid cold), and incredibly sore nipples and breasts, (more so at night, weird).
> 
> Hope all is going well for everyone else! :dust: to everyone!

Great news about your LP, just seen about your temp dip - even if AF is on its way to get such an improvement in LP is great news! :thumbup:



Ss83 said:


> Hello girls, been a while since I was on here, so many of us struggling to keep up! So ntnp for 5 months and nothing, 6 months cycle finally seemed to be getting on track but doctor has booked me in for bloods to test for ovulation. On cd18 and waiting for ewcm. First blood test on monday. Feeling very positive, fingers crossed it happens soon. Dh getting down about it as he's been ready for a family for a long time and I waited til I was ready. Hope tests give us the all clear and if I'm ovulating we can chill out and let nature take it's course xx

Welcome back! Glad you're staying positive, chilled out approach sounds good



Labellavita81 said:


> I am 7dpo today... and am new to these boards! I haven't had any symptoms - that I can tell... aside from a sore lower back since yesterday and today! It is honestly driving me insane!

Welcome! You're half way through your 2WW - keep going!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks all :).... Goodluck to everyone!! I'll be checking in Mrs Eddie to see how you've done this month!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Toms Mummy - Sorry about AF and please do check in when you can. Hope your ready for the next cycle.

Mrs Eddie - I am so glad your lp is the longest it has been. Exciting times!!!

Baby1 how you doing and are you planing anythign new this cycle?

Ss83- welcome and wishing you all the best for your bloods. Positive thinking is the best way to be.

Labellavita81 - welcome and hang on in there I am in 2ww with you lol !!

Well I got my dpo wrong yesterday maybe a little too relaxed lol. I am 9dpo today and yesterday my temp went from 36.65 to 36.78 but I have seen jumps like that before. I will only take notice if they stay that high and even then I can't get too excited. Other than that a little bloated really. Ahh the joys of 2ww limbo


----------



## FaithnHope41

I am 15dpo today and still have not tested!! I might tomorrow!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

FaithnHope41 said:


> I am 15dpo today and still have not tested!! I might tomorrow!!

Well done, please keep us posted. How are you Feeling?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Tom's Mum, will be sure to keep everyone updated!

Yay for 9DPO Lotus! Sometimes no symptoms can be most promising, especically if you normally feel a certain way before AF. I have my FX for you!

Welcome FaithnHope. Good for you to wait to test, you must have a will of steel! When are you planning on testing?


----------



## FaithnHope41

I have felt like AF was coming for the past week and a half, but still nothing. Cramping, sore breasts, some mild headaches, but no symptoms that are really different from AF. I normally start 8-10dpo and I am almost 16dpo. I am planning on testing tomorrow morning. I am in a wedding tomorrow and I definitely want to know in case I can't have that nice glass of wine! But BFP tomorrow would be great timing as my hubby's birthday is on Sunday! And thank you for the warm welcome!:) baby dust!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Got my :bfp: yesterday morning!! Super excited!!!


----------



## koj518

Congrats faithnhope! I've been feeling like af is gonna come for almost a week now (due the 28) so hopefully its a good sign for me too :)


----------



## Lotus Womb

Yea congratulations faithnhope that's great news I am sure that Brings the total up to 14bfp. More to come please!


----------



## Ss83

Aw that's fantastic news faith! So exciting! I'm getting what I hope are ov pains and bding every day, got my first blood test tomorrow and another booked for next week as my cycles are all over the place hopefully it shows I am in fact ovulating,i just want that bfp now  
Baby dust to all. x


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all, sorry been quiet been away for the weekend. Welcome to Faithnhope and congrats on your BFP, amazing news!! :happydance:
I'm on cd8 and yesterday finished 5 days of soy isoflavones - first time using in an attempt to regulate my unruly cycles! I've had quite bad side effects whilst taking them - headaches and lots of cramping pains but I'm happy as long as that means they're doing their job! AF all finished now so here comes the fun section of the cycle.
Hope everyone else is ok? :hugs2:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Faith, that is excellent news! Wishing you a h& h 9 months!

AFM, AF got me today, which bums me out but I'm also really happy that I had a 12 day LP, which is amazing progress! So I'm focused on that and am actually feeling OK. I am also really lucky to have an amazing support network and my best friend has done a lot of classes on natural family planning and has put me in touch with a consultant in my area who will study my charts, give me additional advice, etc. I am pretty excited about that.

Plus, we have a lot of exciting stuff going for the next few weeks, including my DH's Bday tomorrow! 

This month we are going to take a more relaxed approach, BDing every second day. And though I will be temping, I am not going to do any symptom spotting, (remind me that I promised this if I revert to old habits). :haha:

Anyway, I am holding out hope for those of you still in the TWW, (Lotus and I believe Mummy too, sorry if I missed anyone else). We are definitely due for more BFPs on this thread!

And for the rest of us, I have my fx that October is a good month for us and that everyone else is doing well!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Thank you girls!! Wishing and fx'd for you all too!! Keep rolling in the BFPs!


----------



## baby1wanted

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Congrats Faith, that is excellent news! Wishing you a h& h 9 months!
> 
> AFM, AF got me today, which bums me out but I'm also really happy that I had a 12 day LP, which is amazing progress! So I'm focused on that and am actually feeling OK. I am also really lucky to have an amazing support network and my best friend has done a lot of classes on natural family planning and has put me in touch with a consultant in my area who will study my charts, give me additional advice, etc. I am pretty excited about that.
> 
> Plus, we have a lot of exciting stuff going for the next few weeks, including my DH's Bday tomorrow!
> 
> This month we are going to take a more relaxed approach, BDing every second day. And though I will be temping, I am not going to do any symptom spotting, (remind me that I promised this if I revert to old habits). :haha:
> 
> Anyway, I am holding out hope for those of you still in the TWW, (Lotus and I believe Mummy too, sorry if I missed anyone else). We are definitely due for more BFPs on this thread!
> 
> And for the rest of us, I have my fx that October is a good month for us and that everyone else is doing well!

Sorry AF got you MrsEddie - great news about your luteal phase though! DH and I are going for the same thing this month - just BD every other day through the cycle and enjoy ourselves. Here's hoping October is our month! :hugs2:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yeh sorry the AF gt you Mrs Eddie.... here's to October! BD every 2nd day sounds like a plan! You'll be exhausted by the end of the month :haha:


----------



## Ameronica

good luck next month for the ladies that AF got. My AF is due sat-mon so I still have a week to go.


----------



## Labellavita81

I caved and tested today at 11dpo... was a BFN - used a frer.
Was hoping it would be this month - eventhough its only our first cycle!
Can you tell I have zero patience? lol

Congrats to everyone who have gotten a BFP this month and to those who held out poas!


----------



## koj518

Sorry to those who were visited by the witch :( 
Labellavita - I am about to cave and test as well. Our 3rd wedding anniversary is on the 26th and it would be awesome if I got a BFP then. But my AF is only due the 28th or 29th... :/


----------



## Labellavita81

Koj518 - my period is due around the same time. 
I just figured if I were preggo this month I would have had a BFP by now...


----------



## Ameronica

Labellavita81 said:


> Koj518 - my period is due around the same time.
> I just figured if I were preggo this month I would have had a BFP by now...


You never know, some ladies don't get their BFP until their period is due, so you still could have a shot! 

11dpo is still a bit early to consider yourself out of the game. Good Luck!


----------



## koj518

Ameronica said:


> Labellavita81 said:
> 
> 
> Koj518 - my period is due around the same time.
> I just figured if I were preggo this month I would have had a BFP by now...
> 
> 
> You never know, some ladies don't get their BFP until their period is due, so you still could have a shot!
> 
> 11dpo is still a bit early to consider yourself out of the game. Good Luck!Click to expand...

I agree! 11dpo is waaaay too early to count yourself out! Some ladies around here only got their BFP at 16dpo - so you are never out until your AF shows!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Labella don't give up just wait some time and test again if AF does not arrive.

Kodj hoping you get your bfp too hang in there. 

Well I'm 12dpo my temps are all over the place so really just in lp limbo right now. Been busy so that kept my mind of it a little just see as all well be revealed in the next few days.


----------



## MummyWant2be

hey ladies,

how are u all keeping?

any BFP's yet?

ohwell,i tested this morning...don't know what i was thinking :dohh: coz i'm just 10/11 dpo and ofcourse a BFN starring at me :dohh: AF is dues on Sartday ...so will be testing on sunday if no AF yet..but i can't help but feel i am out already since i have no symptoms...no sore boobs no nothing!:nope:


----------



## MummyWant2be

FaithnHope41 said:


> Got my :bfp: yesterday morning!! Super excited!!!

:happydance::happydance: Conhratulations Faith! H&H 9months :happydance:


----------



## baby1wanted

Lotus Womb said:


> Labella don't give up just wait some time and test again if AF does not arrive.
> 
> Kodj hoping you get your bfp too hang in there.
> 
> Well I'm 12dpo my temps are all over the place so really just in lp limbo right now. Been busy so that kept my mind of it a little just see as all well be revealed in the next few days.

Keeping everything crossed for you Lotus - would be so happy for you to get your BFP



MummyWant2be said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> how are u all keeping?
> 
> any BFP's yet?
> 
> ohwell,i tested this morning...don't know what i was thinking :dohh: coz i'm just 10/11 dpo and ofcourse a BFN starring at me :dohh: AF is dues on Sartday ...so will be testing on sunday if no AF yet..but i can't help but feel i am out already since i have no symptoms...no sore boobs no nothing!:nope:

Don't give up hope! A lot of women think they're out because no symptoms then they get a BFP!


----------



## MummyWant2be

I'm out guys...AF showed her evil evil face! 

cycle 2 after my MC... and the doc said i should take clomid again...from cd5 - 9 hope it works like it did the first time around- for now i wil have a glass of wine tonyt...:happydance:

so who's testing and when? FX'd we get some more BFP's in this thread!:happydance:


----------



## more babies

Mummy is it possible its not AF and maybe implantation bleeding? Im just wondering since you said AF wasn't due until Saturday. Just a thought :winkwink: Also, no symptoms is not a bad thing... coming to the end of two cycles not TTC I've had every single "symptom" I thought meant I was pregnant for the 7 cycles we were trying. And with my previous two pregnancies I really had no symptoms the entire 9 months. So in a couple weeks when we get back to TTC I will not be symptom spotting at all! :thumbup:


----------



## koj518

Sorry the witch got you mummy :( 

I'll be testing tomorrow since i'm going away tomorrow evening to a friends' wedding and I wanna know if I can have a few drinks this Friday! If I bet a BFN I'll test again once I miss my AF (due 28 or 29)


----------



## MummyWant2be

more babies said:


> Mummy is it possible its not AF and maybe implantation bleeding? Im just wondering since you said AF wasn't due until Saturday. Just a thought :winkwink: Also, no symptoms is not a bad thing... coming to the end of two cycles not TTC I've had every single "symptom" I thought meant I was pregnant for the 7 cycles we were trying. And with my previous two pregnancies I really had no symptoms the entire 9 months. So in a couple weeks when we get back to TTC I will not be symptom spotting at all! :thumbup:

hey hun - nah its definately AF full force! cramping is way too much thou...ope its my last Af before my BFP:thumbup:

Yeay few more weeks till you join us again..FX'd we all get to be Bump buddies soon!


----------



## MummyWant2be

koj518 said:


> Sorry the witch got you mummy :(
> 
> I'll be testing tomorrow since i'm going away tomorrow evening to a friends' wedding and I wanna know if I can have a few drinks this Friday! If I bet a BFN I'll test again once I miss my AF (due 28 or 29)

FX'd its a BFP for you hun! any symptoms?


----------



## koj518

Oh I have symptoms every month!! haha. So not much out of the ordinary. New symptoms this month are: I had crazy creamy stretchy cm for the longest time (just dried up yesterday at cd26). I've been cramping since a week ago. and I get a prickly feeling in my left uterus on and off all day. 

I'll find out for sure tomorrow!


----------



## baby1wanted

Sorry af got you mummy sending hugs :hugs2:


----------



## koj518

Well,a bfn for me! Ok AF, you can visit me now.


----------



## more babies

MummyWant2be said:


> hey hun - nah its definately AF full force! cramping is way too much thou...ope its my last Af before my BFP:thumbup:
> 
> Yeay few more weeks till you join us again..FX'd we all get to be Bump buddies soon!

Aw sorry to hear that. I was hoping for a positive spin on it for you! Ill be back with you ladies in about 2 weeks and it'd be great if a bunch of us could end up being bump buddies!


----------



## more babies

Well I may be rejoining you ladies earlier then expected... just went the bathroom and there was some spotting like I get right before AF comes full force. If this is the case then for some weird reason im getting my period a week early. This has never happened.. however, I wouldn't mind because first off I can get back to TTC sooner and I wouldn't have my period while im away. We will be gone from the 5th-9th and im due for AF the 5th-9th. :dohh: So this could be a good thing.. just find it a little odd because I've been a day or two early before but never a full week.. :shrug:


----------



## baby1wanted

koj518 said:


> Well,a bfn for me! Ok AF, you can visit me now.

Sorry you got a negative hun :hugs2:



more babies said:


> Well I may be rejoining you ladies earlier then expected... just went the bathroom and there was some spotting like I get right before AF comes full force. If this is the case then for some weird reason im getting my period a week early. This has never happened.. however, I wouldn't mind because first off I can get back to TTC sooner and I wouldn't have my period while im away. We will be gone from the 5th-9th and im due for AF the 5th-9th. :dohh: So this could be a good thing.. just find it a little odd because I've been a day or two early before but never a full week.. :shrug:

Hi morebabies - don't want to build hopes but bleeding a week before AF due could be implantation especially if it's only spotting. Has it got any heavier?


----------



## more babies

Baby1 we haven't been TTC for the past 2 cycles so I know for sure im not. Thanks for the thought though.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hello Ladies!

Sorry, that I have been MIA for the past week, things have been really busy here and haven't even had a chance to log in until today, lots to catch up on!

SS: Have you heard back about your blood tests yet? I hope that you got good news.

Baby1: I have heard good things about soy and I hope it works well for you! Yay to BDing every second day, I hope it works well for us. I don't know if its just because its so early in my cycle but I think this approach might be better for my sanity, I am much more relaxed. I am even forgetting to temp, (oopsie), so I may not even do that this cycle, we will see...

Tom's Mum: The BDing is my favourite part of TTC by far! That being said, you're right, by the end of this cycle I will probably be exhausted...I hope all is well with you!

Mummy: I am so sorry about AF getting you. I really hope Clomid does the trick for you! Also, I wanted to let you know that my friend who is now 14 weeks preggers got pregnant on her third cycle after her MC. I hope that is the case for you too!

Koj518: So sorry about the BFN. Was it too early to test maybe? Have you tested again since?

MoreBabies: Yay to rejoining us and TTC again! Looking forward to having you around again!

Lotus and Ameronica: Any updates?

AFM, CD 6 so not really much to report. AF finally left so will be starting to BD tonight!

I am sending positive vibes to everyone this October! We are definitely due for a lot of BFPs on this thread and I am feeling positive about this month!

Sending :hugs: to you all!


----------



## baby1wanted

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Sorry, that I have been MIA for the past week, things have been really busy here and haven't even had a chance to log in until today, lots to catch up on!
> 
> SS: Have you heard back about your blood tests yet? I hope that you got good news.
> 
> Baby1: I have heard good things about soy and I hope it works well for you! Yay to BDing every second day, I hope it works well for us. I don't know if its just because its so early in my cycle but I think this approach might be better for my sanity, I am much more relaxed. I am even forgetting to temp, (oopsie), so I may not even do that this cycle, we will see...
> 
> Tom's Mum: The BDing is my favourite part of TTC by far! That being said, you're right, by the end of this cycle I will probably be exhausted...I hope all is well with you!
> 
> Mummy: I am so sorry about AF getting you. I really hope Clomid does the trick for you! Also, I wanted to let you know that my friend who is now 14 weeks preggers got pregnant on her third cycle after her MC. I hope that is the case for you too!
> 
> Koj518: So sorry about the BFN. Was it too early to test maybe? Have you tested again since?
> 
> MoreBabies: Yay to rejoining us and TTC again! Looking forward to having you around again!
> 
> Lotus and Ameronica: Any updates?
> 
> AFM, CD 6 so not really much to report. AF finally left so will be starting to BD tonight!
> 
> I am sending positive vibes to everyone this October! We are definitely due for a lot of BFPs on this thread and I am feeling positive about this month!
> 
> Sending :hugs: to you all!

Hugs to you too! :hugs2: We're a good few days into just BDing every other day and at the moment we're ending up doing it every day which we haven't done for a long while! It's definitely helping me to relax and forget about TTC too much - just hope I keep that way as O approaches!
:dust: to all of us!


----------



## more babies

False alarm on AF.. she's just being a witch I guess. I was happy about possibly getting it early but maybe this just goes to show that I should 100% not symptom spot when we get back to it after this AF. She's just insisting on annoying me on my trip!


----------



## Lotus Womb

MoreBabies the witch well cause us nothing but problems!! I am sure you wil be on track soon.

Well ladies AF got me yesterday afternoon, after cramping all night the night before last and on and off yesterday morning. C.D 2 and it sucks. But I did not cry this month just moving onto the next cycle. It can be frustrating but all I can do is keep on trying.


----------



## baby1wanted

Lotus am so so sorry, was really hoping for you this time. Keep strong, your bean will find you soon. Give yourself a few days pampering then onwards and upwards to the next cycle! :hugs2:


----------



## more babies

Awww Lotus sorry to hear about AF getting you! :hugs: Hopefully the next cycle gets you your BFP!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Baby1: glad that you and your DH are having fun this cycle! Fx for you!

Morebabies: Glad that its not AF but frustrating how are bodies can trick us some times.

Lotus: So sorry about AF, sending you big :hugs: I know that this whole TTC thing can be frustrating. As Baby1 said, take some time for yourself and relax for a few days before getting caught up with the next cycle.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Thanks you guys. It is so nice to get this kind of support and I know you really understand. Yep gonna just pamper me before you know it will be o time again. X


----------



## Ameronica

Well AF is officially due today-monday. Lets hope she doesnt show up! 

No symptoms AF wise. I feel like my cervix went from being low to going higher up, so maybe thats good?

I took a test yesterday (12dpo) and it was a BFN...so that is sort of discouraging..but I hope maybe it was just too early.


----------



## Ameronica

Unfortunately I am out this month. AF got me today at cd29 :cry:
She is quite painful this month too :(
Onto October.
One positive I can see is that for Oct my AF is due the 29th, the day before my 2 year wedding anniversary with DH (although it will suck if we fail and I have af on our ann) it will be awesome to get an Anniversary BFP! FX!!!

We are also trying SMEP this next cycle :)

For all the ladies still in the TWW good luck!


----------



## baby1wanted

Ameronica said:


> Unfortunately I am out this month. AF got me today at cd29 :cry:
> She is quite painful this month too :(
> Onto October.
> One positive I can see is that for Oct my AF is due the 29th, the day before my 2 year wedding anniversary with DH (although it will suck if we fail and I have af on our ann) it will be awesome to get an Anniversary BFP! FX!!!
> 
> We are also trying SMEP this next cycle :)
> 
> For all the ladies still in the TWW good luck!

Sorry the witch got you sending hugs :hugs2:
Wow that would be a really lovely anniversary present though! FX'd for you! :flower:


----------



## plastikpony

So sorry about the :witch: showing up for so many of you lovelies!! Hang in there, before you know it it'll be O time and then you never know!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Ameronica so sorry about :witch:! Sending you huge hugs! I think October sounds like it would be a great month for you to get your BFP so I am sending you tons of :dust:

Plastik: You are right about OV time coming around again quickly. I have been trying to keep myself busy and have stopped temping and I find that the days are going by much more quickly now. Thanks for stopping in and checking in on us and congrats on being 14 weeks now, very exciting!


----------



## Lotus Womb

I know what you mean about ov coming around again soon. Mine will be end of next week so fertile days will be here real soon. Cd6 today.


----------



## MummyWant2be

So sorry the witch showed her face...:hugs: lets do this for October!:happydance::happydance:

cd8 for me and first round of clomid after my MC in july! FX'd these 3rounds have to work cause if they dnt - we taking a break...:nope:


----------



## koj518

after getting couple slight positives, I finally got my AF 2days late... :/ on to cycle number 8!


----------



## Lotus Womb

So sorry koj but are you sure it is full AF as a line is a line as we say? How are you feeling?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay Lotus, glad OV time is coming quickly for you. CD 10 here, just :sex: every second day and enjoying ourselves!

And I am sending you a ton of :dust: Mummy! I hope October is a lucky month for us all!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

koj518 said:


> after getting couple slight positives, I finally got my AF 2days late... :/ on to cycle number 8!

I'm so sorry Hun! As Lotus said, are you sure its AF? Some people still have some bleeding even after their :bfp: Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Massive :hugs: for you Mummy!! I hope it happens for you this cycle!!! :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

Mrs. Eddie said:


> koj518 said:
> 
> 
> after getting couple slight positives, I finally got my AF 2days late... :/ on to cycle number 8!
> 
> I'm so sorry Hun! As Lotus said, are you sure its AF? Some people still have some bleeding even after their :bfp: Sending you big
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree I'd keep testing and see what the lines do, keeping fx'd for you 
AFM I'm keeping going with BDing every other day and ignoring looking for signs of ovulation. And for the first time in a few months I feel really relaxed and enjoying it  Hoping the soy had done it's trick and I'll have a normal length cycled this month.... Good luck to everyone coming into their fertile time!


----------



## baby1wanted

Sorry for typos am on my phone!!


----------



## koj518

Thanks everyone!
I'm pretty sure its a full AF. Lighter flow than usual but definitely enough to fill the pad in a day. The only odd thing is that its already tapering off after 2 days... (typically my AF lasts 5days) Weird. Oh and on top of that I have a cold... sore throat, chills, and heavy feeling. meh. :shrug:


----------



## baby1wanted

koj518 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> I'm pretty sure its a full AF. Lighter flow than usual but definitely enough to fill the pad in a day. The only odd thing is that its already tapering off after 2 days... (typically my AF lasts 5days) Weird. Oh and on top of that I have a cold... sore throat, chills, and heavy feeling. meh. :shrug:

Mmmm doesn't sound quite right does it.... If it has finished after a couple of days I would test again just to make sure it's not early pregnancy bleeding. Then either way you know for definite if it's really AF or not...


----------



## koj518

oh! and i forgot to mention that the two slight positives were an internet cheapie (12dpo) and a cvs brand (13dpo). I tried to confirm with a FRER at 14dpo and it was a bfn. got my AF at 15dpo. 

My AF has completely gone away now.. not sure what I'm supposed to make of it. Maybe I should go see a doctor..


----------



## MummyWant2be

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Yay Lotus, glad OV time is coming quickly for you. CD 10 here, just :sex: every second day and enjoying ourselves!
> 
> And I am sending you a ton of :dust: Mummy! I hope October is a lucky month for us all!

good luck hun! i am doing the same BD'ng every other day! cum'on egggy get knocked up already..:haha:


----------



## annio84

Hi there ladies!

Sorry I seem to have disappeared for a while there but I am back now. I just had a bit of a crappy month there and took it really badly when AF got me. Also my dad has not been too well but he's on the mend now. I've not been paying any attention to ov this month and we've just bd'd every couple of days since af finished. I hoping this stops me from stressing out too much this month.

Hows everything going with you ladies?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

koj518 said:


> oh! and i forgot to mention that the two slight positives were an internet cheapie (12dpo) and a cvs brand (13dpo). I tried to confirm with a FRER at 14dpo and it was a bfn. got my AF at 15dpo.
> 
> My AF has completely gone away now.. not sure what I'm supposed to make of it. Maybe I should go see a doctor..

Hmm, might be a good idea just to give yourself some piece of mind. Or you could try and test again as Baby suggested just to make sure. 

QUOTE]good luck hun! i am doing the same BD'ng every other day! cum'on egggy get knocked up already..:haha:[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much Luv! And no kidding, these stupid eggies need to learn how to cooperate!



annio84 said:


> Hi there ladies!
> 
> Sorry I seem to have disappeared for a while there but I am back now. I just had a bit of a crappy month there and took it really badly when AF got me. Also my dad has not been too well but he's on the mend now. I've not been paying any attention to ov this month and we've just bd'd every couple of days since af finished. I hoping this stops me from stressing out too much this month.
> 
> Hows everything going with you ladies?

So sorry that things have been difficult lately Annio! I was a bit bummed out after getting my AF as I really wanted to be preggers with two of my besties but then I realized there was nothing I could do about it, things are going to happen when they happen. I'm glad to hear that your Dad is doing better! Interesting that so many of us are taking a more laid back approach to TTC this cycle. Will be neat to see what the outcome is! 

:dust: to all!


----------



## baby1wanted

Looks like there's a few of doing every other day Bding - let's hope it brings us all our little beans! :thumbup:


----------



## koj518

Just wanted to say... you guys keep me sane and for that I love you all!! 

now lets make some babies :baby:


----------



## baby1wanted

koj518 said:


> Just wanted to say... you guys keep me sane and for that I love you all!!
> 
> now lets make some babies :baby:

Likewise! Don't think I could manage this laid back approach without you all here :hugs:


----------



## Lotus Womb

I'm with you ladies I am not even doing my opk's imagine that lol. This is the month for the BFP for us all. Loving the relaxed vibe this cycle ladies. Can't wait for us to be bump buddies.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Aw, thanks Koj, love all the ladies on here too! :hugs: It is awesome to have a place to go where everyone understands the highs and lows of TTC. 

I agree Lotus, we all need to be bump buddies ASAP! Fx for us all!


----------



## baby1wanted

Ah it would just be amazing wouldn't it! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

baby1wanted said:



> Ah it would just be amazing wouldn't it! :flower:

It would be the best :happydance:


----------



## MummyWant2be

yes eggies please get preggos..:haha: early christmas presents :hugs:

FX'd for us all!hope u ladies are well?


----------



## annio84

I don't know what I'd do if it wasn't for you ladies.

I'm thinking there are both good and bad points to this relaxed approach. On the positive side I feel less stressed about TTC but on the other hand I'm stressing about having nothing to stress about! Silly me.

Hope you ladies are all well.


----------



## baby1wanted

annio84 said:


> I don't know what I'd do if it wasn't for you ladies.
> 
> I'm thinking there are both good and bad points to this relaxed approach. On the positive side I feel less stressed about TTC but on the other hand I'm stressing about having nothing to stress about! Silly me.
> 
> Hope you ladies are all well.

Ha ha you make me laugh annio!

I'm really enjoying this cycle so far, lots of BDing and we're both really enjoying it which is an improvement on previous cycles where I think the focus on TTC was taking the edge off the fun. So we'll just keep going and see what happens! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok and that you've had a nice weekend. My weekend's ending with 24 hours on call at the hospital so will probably be shattered all next week!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey ladies,

The relaxed approach is a little weird usually now I would be poas with the opk each day right now. I am glad I gave them up this cycle. We are just enjoying the process. My c/m is in the fertile zone so Ov should be around thurs to Sat ish then bring on the 2WW lol. How's everyone and any ideas of when you may ov?


----------



## Ameronica

I am guessing I am going to O around sunday or monday. I am currently on CD10 and doing SMEP, so I start my OPKs today. I know they probably wont be + for awhile yet, thats what the program says to do and I am sticking to it, you never know I might O early. 

I tried the relaxed approach with NTNP for about 5 years, and it was just as stressful as the full TTC now, maybe more stressful. We werent using OPKs or anything before and not timing for O, so when we wouldn't BD around O time I would get let down that we didn't have a chance that month. I feel like with TTC I know we did the best we could that month to get pregnant and if it doesn't happen that month we will try again just as hard the next.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lotus Womb said:


> Hey ladies,
> The relaxed approach is a little weird usually now I would be poas with the opk each day right now. I am glad I gave them up this cycle. We are just enjoying the process. My c/m is in the fertile zone so Ov should be around thurs to Sat ish then bring on the 2WW lol. How's everyone and any ideas of when you may ov?

I am definitely enjoying the relaxed approach more! Not temping was very weird at first but has taken a lot of pressure off of me. I haven't even been checking my CM every day. It has honestly been a much needed break for me and has made the whole TTC thing much more enjoyable. I feel like I am actually able to focus on other things and obsess less. Time is actually passing much more quickly as well. 

I have Ov on CD15 for the last four cycles so that would have been yesterday for me. I made sure that we BDed and will also BD again tonight and then back to every second day. So I am likely 1DPO at this point.

My friend also referred me to a natural family planner that she used when she was TTC so I am going to call her today. Hopefully she will be helpful moving forward!

Hope all you ladies are doing well!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Ameronica said:


> I tried the relaxed approach with NTNP for about 5 years, and it was just as stressful as the full TTC now, maybe more stressful. We werent using OPKs or anything before and not timing for O, so when we wouldn't BD around O time I would get let down that we didn't have a chance that month. I feel like with TTC I know we did the best we could that month to get pregnant and if it doesn't happen that month we will try again just as hard the next.

I can see how that would be just as stressful too. That's why I started temping, just to figure out how my body worked and to make sure that I was actually Ov on a regular basis. Now that I am more educated about my cycle, I make sure that we BD on those fertile days. Plus, I have heard that even if you are not tracking Ov, Bding every second day gives you a really good chance of catching that eggy!

I think another important thing that I have realized is that I am going to get pregnant when the timing is right. Other than making sure we Bd obviously, there is nothing that we can do to affect when that happens. I know that one day we will all be Moms, we just have to be as patient and as kind to ourselves as possible while we wait for that to happen.


----------



## Lotus Womb

I have still been temping just not everyday I like to know when I have ov. I agree it will happen at the right time. What ever we try to do we should all try not to stress as much as possible and be a support for each other.


----------



## annio84

Hey ladies! I've been trying really hard this month not to symptom spot for my sanity and I have to say for the first time since we started trying I've had no symptoms and more importantly I'm not freaking out about being out. Just in the last day or so I've noticed that the veins around my areolas are more prominant and my nipples are sore. I need some help not to start stressing I think. AF is due saturday so will test sunday if she's not showed.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

annio84 said:


> Hey ladies! I've been trying really hard this month not to symptom spot for my sanity and I have to say for the first time since we started trying I've had no symptoms and more importantly I'm not freaking out about being out. Just in the last day or so I've noticed that the veins around my areolas are more prominant and my nipples are sore. I need some help not to start stressing I think. AF is due saturday so will test sunday if she's not showed.

It is SO tough not to symptom spot. Last cycle I had a ton of symptoms like fatigue, nausea, extreme bloating, really sore nipples, etc. I had convinced myself that I was pregnant and nothing. Unfortunately, the surge of progesterone in our bodies during the TWW often causes these symptoms. So not having symptoms is not necessarily a bad thing. I have heard of lots of women have no symptoms at all and then BFP! So don't count yourself out.

In terms of stress, I would try and think of things this way: you've done everything that you can this cycle so congratulate yourself for that. Unfortunately, we have no control over what happens next so just try and relax and be pleased with the effort that you have made towards achieving your BFP. Personally, I sometimes find it helpful to think of what I might try differently next cycle if things don't work out for this one or in the future so you kind of have a plan of action. Like after so many cycles I might try pre-seed or purchase the CBFM. 

Sending you big :hugs: and lots of :dust:


----------



## koj518

That's a great way of thinking about it Mrs.Eddie!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Well said Mrs Eddie! 
:hugs: to all of you


----------



## koj518

How's everyone doing by the way?? 

I'm at CD11 so I think its time to start BDing as much as possible :D haha


----------



## Ameronica

koj518 said:


> How's everyone doing by the way??
> 
> I'm at CD11 so I think its time to start BDing as much as possible :D haha

I am on CD11 as well :)
Hubbs and I DTD last night and will again tomorrow :) We are doing SMEP and have not gotten a + OPK yet so we are still doing it every other day. 

Have fun babymaking!


----------



## plastikpony

Good luck ladies!!!! Still stalking and keeping an eye on you all! Can't wait to see those :bfp: starting to roll in for you all!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Thanks for checking in on us plastik how are you doing?

Best of luck Annio84 keep us posted xx

I am cd15 I ov today or tomorrow make sure I temp over next few days to make sure. Probably get another bd in for luck lol. I know we are soooo ready for our BFP now ladies.


----------



## plastikpony

I'm great thanks Lotus!! Glad to see you are being SO positive :thumbup:

Finally started a pregnancy journal, not much in there yet, but if any of u wonder what is going on with me feel free to take a peek. The link is in my signature :D


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks for checking up on us Plastik! Will have to check out your pregnancy journal soon!

AFM, I believe that I am 3-4DPO, not quite sure to be honest :haha:. Pretty sure I have Oed on schedule based on EWCM and pains but still trying to bd every second day just in case it happens later. I am feeling very relaxed about the whole TTC process this cycle so really don't have any expectations at this point. Just waiting to see what happens. Next week will be quite busy at work and this weekend and next we are fully booked so hopefully time will continue to pass quickly.

Hope that you are all doing well! Sending :dust: to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## more babies

Hey ladies!! Im officially back! After two cycles off we are now ready to get back into things and hopefully be a little less crazy about it all. This last cycle I completely would have convinced myself I was pregnant for sure if I didn't know any better. :wacko: So im going into this not symptom spotting at all because I've had every possible symptom these last two cycles. DH got a sperm analysis done and everything came back great.. which of course I was happy about but also makes me a little worried that if this doesn't work out its obviously me that's making it not happen. But im going to try not to think about that and just go about things as usual and there will be absolutely no testing for me unless AF is very late! Ok well maybe not VERY late but definitely late past cd30 :dohh:

Anyways I hope all you ladies are doing great and I hope we all get to be bump buddies real soon!! :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## koj518

Just found out my friend is pregnant.... I'm happy for her but can't help but feel jealous :sad1: Why can't I just press a button or something and bam! I'm pregnant. ::sigh::


----------



## Lotus Womb

Glad your back more babies. Yes we must always wait to test we can be strong together* bi like to think I would wait to 18dpo but I know I can get to at lest 16dpo before testing.

Koj I agree with you about the pregnancy Button lol. With friends getting pg it can be hard because as much as we are happy for them. We want it so much for ourselves. Keep your chin up Hun.

Afm 3dpo and 2ww begins. Please please let it be our month.


----------



## more babies

Koj I know how you feel.. my friend got pregnant on her first try after I had already been trying and I was definitely happy for her but was also jealous it wasn't me. We also just found out not too long ago that my SIL is pregnant too. :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hello lovely ladies how are you all?
Welcome back morebabies - great news on the SA! Sending you lots of dust :dust:
Koj - sorry hun, know how you feel. I seem to be surrounded by pregnant family and friends at the moment too!
AFM I think I ovulated yesterday or today based on EWCM and pain, so looks like I'm on for another 42 day cycle! 
Think we've done pretty well on the BDing front, am going to try and ignore the 2WW and keep BDing every other day anyway if not for TTC then just for fun :winkwink:
Keeping FXd for everyone that we'll get our BFPs soon 
:hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

Oooh and forgot to say thanks to Plastik for checking in! 
Hope your pregnancy is going well :flower:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi all!.... I'm back after lessening my time on here over the past month!

Looks like most of you are around the O time, or just past it!.... Goodluck to everyone :)

AFM.... I am currently on 13dpo (I think!.... NTNP) I have tried desperately not to symptom spot this month as I had so many last month which then turned in to bfn :(.... The only thing I can report this month is constant light cramping right from possible O date, and very slight tingly nipples every now and again!... I took a frer this afternoon and bfn :(.... I will wait for AF, which is due in 2 days time x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad to see you back Morebabies! 

Big :hugs: Koj! Two of my best friends are pregnant and while I am SO happy a for them, it breaks my heart that I am not pregnant with them.

Baby, sorry to hear that you're having another long schedule, glad to hear that you're in the TWW and not stressing, (you too Lotus).

Tom's Mum, will be checking in to hear what happens with your testing. I have my FX for you!

AFM not much to report. Still Bding about every second day, I believe I'm about 7 DPO. Good news is that I touched base with the natural family planner my bestie referred me to. I am meeting her in about two weeks to go over my chart, (this method only tracks CM). I see her every couple of weeks for the first month and she then looks at my cycle and advises me regarding Bd timing, etc. If I don't get pregnant after a few months I then see her again and we revise the plan to make sure there are no problems. She is really nice and I am so excited to work with her.

Hope all is well with you ladies and I am really hoping that we are soon filling up this thread with BFPs, we are due for some! Sending you all tons of :dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, been quiet on here lately! I have been really busy at work and have a packed weekend so will not be on here very much for the next while. Hope everyone is doing well and is still having fun with the more relaxed TTC approach. 

Will definitely be checking in at some point on Sunday Baby to see if you have tested yet. I have my fx for you!

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all!
Thanks Mrs Eddie! Am desperately trying not to symptom spot at the minute but... 
I'm feeling ridiculously tired - needing a nap when I get home from work and in bed by 9:30pm. Also (sorry if TMI) but I have had 3 days of diarrhoea, literally everything I eat passing through me. This is unusual for me, I'm more prone to constipation. Don't think I have a bug as no stomach pains, no vomiting and don't feel at all unwell. 
By my longest cycle I'm 2dpo, by my shortest AF is due tomorrow! If I am due AF soon I feel different to how I normally do, but if I am only 2dpo then obviously it's way too early for any pregnancy signs. Then obviously could just not be well hence dodgy tummy and feeling tired! 
Killing me not to test - I have four tests under the bed and so far have not caved. Will definitely test Sat morning, may still be early by a long cycle but would like 'permission' to have a drink at the wedding - I don't go tee-total in the 2WW but won't go crazy either! :wine::drunk: 
If it's a BFN then I'll hold off until AF is definitely late.
How are you doing? And everyone else?
Sending you all heaps of babydust :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## koj518

Good luck baby1! I hope its a good sign for you! Keep us posted! 
Mrs. Eddie that sounds really cool! Let me know if it works for you!

AFM, I am around 1dpo. I know its waaaaay too early to have any symptoms but my boobs are hurting like they've never hurt before. Maybe its an O symptom.


----------



## more babies

Good luck baby1!! Keeping everything crossed for you that you get your BFP this cycle!!!

AFM we are just :sex: every other day and not talking about it much... well im not talking about it much but DH keeps trying to and I tell him to stop. Im really trying to keep the pressure down and he doesn't seem to get that. Its also cuz now that his SA came back normal I feel like its all on me if this happens or not and I just have a feeling its just not meant to happen for me anymore. :shrug:


----------



## baby1wanted

Keep the faith morebabies! How long have you been trying for now? Know it's hard but try not to stress - keeping everything crossed for you and enjoy your BDing!
Koj - maybe sore boobs mean a strong ovulation with a super egg!


----------



## koj518

more babies - just realized you're in MA! So am I!! I am trying the no-stress thing too. It's really sweet that your DH is trying really hard though :) I'm not sure how hard my DH is trying.. ha. 

baby1 - hahahaha!!! I love it. yay for super egg:thumbup:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Baby1 I am sure a little drink will be fine. Crazy we start having to think about these things. I have a college reunion on Friday and I am thinking I will not be drinking much at all.

Morebabies stay strong we just need to keep on going.

Koj I like the sound of super ov super egg I think that's a reality. So lets get these BFP rolling in. 

Afm I am 5dpo just staying positive that I am pregnant.


----------



## more babies

Koj were abouts in MA are you??

This will be our 8th cycle TTC.. 7 straight tries then we had the two month break and now onto #8.

I kind of just feel like if I stay a bit negative it'll work towards not getting my hopes up.. as much.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Baby: Those all sound like good symptoms! Good luck on Saturday!

Koj: Thanks, I'm pretty excited about it, will let you know how it goes. :haha: super egg!

Morebabies: Keep on hoping, that's all we can do during this crazy TTC process. Fx for you!

Lotus: I love your positive attitude. You are pregnant until proven otherwise! :thumbup:

AFM, I honestly have no expectations for this cycle. Not really feeling it to be honest but am still positive given that I start working with the natural family planner soon!


----------



## Lotus Womb

I know I never no quite how to feel. I don't want to get my hope up too high. It really just a waiting game to I figure stay positive while I wait lol.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I know Lotus, I feel the same way! Last cycle I was SO convinced that I was PG, I had a ton of symptoms that I have never experienced before. I tested a day before I thought AF was due, (I know I should be kicked off of this thread :haha:), and BFN. I was so upset. I honestly started to wonder if I had some sort of psychosomatic episode where I wanted to be pregnant so badly that my body started replicating the symptoms :wacko:

Anyway, I find not using fertility friend has really helped with the symptom spotting. I had a VIP account and that stupid pregnancy symptom tracker used fuel my obsession as well as seeing when my potential due date, testing date, etc was. Not paying as much attention to that kind of stuff has definitely lowered my stress and made my expectations more realistic.


----------



## baby1wanted

Well ladies I am rubbish and caved - tested this afternoon after a whole mornign of feeling sick and dizzy and of course.... BFN
So it is just a tummy bug I think
That's me done until the end of the month - realistically I'm on another long cycle and AF not due until the 27th so won't test again until them.
So you all forgive me?! :blush:

Mrs Eddie - so hard not to symptom spot, glad you're finding it easier this month
Lotus - got everything crossed for you!
Morebabies - keep going, I tend to agree that negativity at least means you're not disappointed continually, just imagine what a wonderful surprise it'll be to get your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## koj518

more babies said:


> Koj were abouts in MA are you??
> 
> This will be our 8th cycle TTC.. 7 straight tries then we had the two month break and now onto #8.
> 
> I kind of just feel like if I stay a bit negative it'll work towards not getting my hopes up.. as much.

I'm in the Cambridge area. How about you?



Lotus - love the positive attitude!! 
Mrs.Eddie - I'm always 100% convinced that I'm pregnant!! Sometimes I don't even believe that I'm not pregnant when I get my AF!! hahaha :haha:
baby1-Don't let an early BFN let you down!!!! you are still totally in! I'm due the 29th so I'll wait it out with you :)


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, AF got me today :( I'm feeling pretty crap about it too. I know i've not been trying so long but ever since I found out my little sister is pregnant I've taken it really badly when I'm not. I just can't stand my sister complaining about it, my family all feeling sorry for her and people telling me that 'these things happen for a reason'. What possible reason can there be for my little sister who has barely been with her boyfriend a year, has no job (and neither does he) and lives in a rented house they can barely afford but it's 'not the right time' for me who is married with my own home and both of us have real jobs. The right time has nothing to do with it clearly. I just don't know how I'm going to cope with it if we're trying long term because I just feel awful every month and this is only the third month.

Anyway, hope everyone else is getting on better. Sorry for the self indulgent rant.


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks Koj - was a silly thing to do!
So sorry AF has got you annio and totally understand your frustrations - by month 3 I was hysterical and I knew we were were not going to conceive quickly because of my gynae history! For me it got worse until month 6/7 then I've chilled right out!

That said ladies I'm panicking a bit because the last 2 nights in a row I've had a big load of EWCM just before I go to bed..... worried that I've not yet ovulated and it's going to be some time soon.... problem is that through the who cycle we've BD'd every other day except last time we BD'd is Sunday afternoon (Thurs morning here now). Have stopped at the moment because I still have bad diarrhoea (goodness knows what that is) and DH is haveing a really bad time with his migraines. So worried I might miss O plus if I'm ovulating now then my cycle is going to be it's longest yet - will be 46+ days :-(
Oh well, just sit it out and see I guess. Not going to test on Saturday know - I'm holding out till the end of the month to see if AF shows

dust to all! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Koj I live about 25-30 minutes south of Boston in a small town.. I guess the most heard of town around here would be Brockton.

Annio I can imagine it must be even worse to see someone get pregnant who isn't even ready for it yet while you're ready and wanting it so badly :hugs:

Having been one of those "got pregnant by accident ppl" I myself felt badly about it esp since I was often around a lady who wasn't able to ever get pregnant. I was young but I took full responsibility for my daughter and ended up making it work and then had another not exactly on purpose 3 years later with my now husband. We've struggled over the years financially but have made it work and have two amazing daughters. And now that we've gotten to the point where we are 100% ready to have another and waited until the right time I can't seem to get pregnant. :sad1: Makes me wonder if those "accidents" hadn't happened and I had waited until now maybe I wouldn't have any kids or maybe only 1 with it being so difficult. I never complained about it like your sister does though. I never wanted them so young but kids and my own family were probably the one thing I always knew I wanted. Now seeing so many ppl I know getting pregnant around me it really is depressing when you're trying so hard yourself. I have kids and I've taken this TTC thing real hard so I can only imagine how hard it must be trying for your first and it all happening around you.

I hope everyone gets their BFPs soon! :dust:


----------



## more babies

All past cycles when we were TTC I always convinced myself I was pregnant even when AF was clearly starting. :haha: Im going to attempt not to do that this time around! So I've been trying to take the more negative approach although im thinking once it comes down to the end of the TWW hope will get the better of me :dohh:


----------



## annio84

I know it's ridiculous ladies, and I could never say this to anyone else because I'd be laughed at but I think a part of why I was so upset yesterday was after talking to my Nan. Now my Nan goes to this spiritual church and knows a lot of mediums/psychics. Several months ago I remember her telling me that theyhad told her there would be a baby in the family due in may. At the time I smiled at her and nodded knowing that she was probably thinking me (none of the other grandchildren are really in a position for having children yet) and not being truly convinced of the authenticity of psychics. Anyway, turns out my sister is due in may and along with other readings that I've been privy to since I am starting to dount my stance. So I was just freaking out a little bit because they predicted my sisters baby but there's no mention of any others and I was worrying that this might mean I'm not going to get a bfp.

This seems even more stupid now i've written it down but I feel better for getting it out.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Baby: I'm sorry about the BFN but it sounds like it was too early too test, (you're forgiven BTW:flower:). Try not to worry to much about cycle length or OV or BD timing. If you really think that you could be OV late or want to cover your bases just in case, maybe you can try to BD a few more times, (if you and DH are up to it). If you're still seeing the EWCM or just had it you are likely still fertile. Or it could be that you are just getting it later on but have already OV, (I have heard of that happening to others). Try not to stress too much!

Koj and Morebabies: I have done the exact same thing. On my second cycle of TTC, AF came really early so I kept telling myself that it was in fact spotting or IB. By the end of the afternoon it was very clear that it was full on AF :dohh: Crazy the things that we make ourselves believe just to keep the hope for a BFP alive!

Annio sending you big :hugs: I am so sorry that you got AF and I completely feel for you. It can be difficult to deal with others pregnancies, especially when it seems as though they are not appreciating being pregnant. Your time will come, though waiting for that BFP can be tough at times. I wouldn't dwell too much on what the pyshic told your Grandma. She didn't say that you wouldn't have a baby or that it would take a long time. Maybe she just sensed your sister's pregnancy because it was impending. Keeping my fx for you this cycle!


----------



## more babies

Annio its not stupid at all.. you have every right to feel the way you feel! :hugs:

I had no idea how much of an emotional roller coaster TTC would be! Half the time I feel completely crazy :wacko: im hoping my two month break and seeing that everything was the same while not trying will make me a little less crazy but we will find out soon.. im sure ill still be convincing myself that im pregnant every cycle though :dohh


----------



## EMA811

Hello my name is E and I am poas addict...
I have been clean for 1 cycle and plan on staying that way! (mind you I am only 1 dpo)

This thread sounds really positive to help cope with the ttw! We have been trying for a few months now and ttcing is consuming my life!


----------



## Lotus Womb

So sorry Annio about AF and everything your going through. It so hard when everyone getting pregnant but you. When someone close it cuts deeper especially with your sister situation. Your not silly all these things can effect us in different ways. We just keep going till the BFP Come they are coming ladies.

Koj, Morebabies and Mrs Eddie I am the same takes a few day's for me to except it not implantation bleeding or early pregnancy bleeding. Only when I see my temps drop low that can be cd3 I won't except it lol. At Least I am not alone lol

Welcome EMA118 thanks for joining the non tester crew. We make it through together. Try to make it at Least to AF due date but I aim for 18dpo lmao well I can try


----------



## Toms Mummy

Well ladies, I'm 3 days late!!!..... Have no symptoms and bfn! Not sure what's going on!


----------



## MummyWant2be

oh how i miss you all so much! :hugs:

sorry for those AF showed up on them stupid witch!:growlmad: but you have another cycle to keep tryng.

and those waiting to test like me..FX'd FX'd to all of us..come on christmas BFP's..:happydance:

hope u all are keeping well.

hope you all have a fantastic weekend!

:kiss:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Toms Mummy said:


> Well ladies, I'm 3 days late!!!..... Have no symptoms and bfn! Not sure what's going on!

its really fustrating when Af play mind games with us...hope u get answers soon hun :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Toms hopefully its just a late showing BFP coming your way!

Mummy great to see you back around here!


----------



## koj518

more babies - my DH is from Sharon so I know that area well :)

TomsMummy - I hope you've got a BFP coming your way!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lotus: LOL, this TTC stuff is enough to make the most sane and reasonable person a bit nutty at times. Glad I'm not alone in my craziness either!

Mummy: We miss you so much too! Glad to see you back on here and hope all is well! I'm with you, :bfp: for all the lovely ladies here soon!

Tom's Mum: Sorry that things are confusing right now. Maybe you Ov later than usual this cycle so its still a bit early to test? I have my fx for you.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

And a big welcome to EMA118:wave: This group is full of wonderful and supportive ladies!


----------



## more babies

koj518 said:


> more babies - my DH is from Sharon so I know that area well :)

Nice to have a local on here! :thumbup:


----------



## EMA811

Annio - I feel your pain, absolutely sucks about AF! Our first month TTC, not only did I not get my BFP. AF decided to skip a month all together, I was devastated not only had we not been successful, I was terrified that we might never be able to... so now I do hate when AF rears her ugly head, but I also am sincerely happy for the opportunity to try again.

Sorry I often hate when people try to feed me "the silver lining" just offering another perspective. 



annio84 said:


> Hi ladies, AF got me today :( I'm feeling pretty crap about it too. I know i've not been trying so long but ever since I found out my little sister is pregnant I've taken it really badly when I'm not. I just can't stand my sister complaining about it, my family all feeling sorry for her and people telling me that 'these things happen for a reason'. What possible reason can there be for my little sister who has barely been with her boyfriend a year, has no job (and neither does he) and lives in a rented house they can barely afford but it's 'not the right time' for me who is married with my own home and both of us have real jobs. The right time has nothing to do with it clearly. I just don't know how I'm going to cope with it if we're trying long term because I just feel awful every month and this is only the third month.
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone else is getting on better. Sorry for the self indulgent rant.


----------



## EMA811

Baby1wanted: Hope you're feeling better! If you've been BDing every other day and you've had good CM the sperm have longer lifespan in your body. FXed that, that covers you for the few days you and DH aren't well. Good luck!

Lotus: Thank you for the welcome! and great advice... I've read the 18DPO and later give the most accurate results. Now only if there were less sticks in the world begging to be pee'd on! ;)

Toms: If I was 3 days late I would have literally made up 20 symptoms by now, I applaud your saneness! Are you always regular? My cycles fluctuate so 3 days late is not uncommon for me.

Mummy - Welcome back! FX'd for your BFP! When do you test? I'm only 2DPO and going stir crazy!

Mrs. Eddie: Thank you for the big welcome! Everyone is amazing on here, the best thread I've come across so far! Wishing you lots of luck and a BFP surprise!


----------



## baby1wanted

EMA811 said:


> Hello my name is E and I am poas addict...
> I have been clean for 1 cycle and plan on staying that way! (mind you I am only 1 dpo)
> 
> This thread sounds really positive to help cope with the ttw! We have been trying for a few months now and ttcing is consuming my life!

Welcome!!



Toms Mummy said:


> Well ladies, I'm 3 days late!!!..... Have no symptoms and bfn! Not sure what's going on!

Eek sorry you're in limbo - had 2 weeks of limbo last month before she showed her early face - hoping she doesn't fly your way and you've got a shy BFP there!!!



MummyWant2be said:


> oh how i miss you all so much! :hugs:
> 
> sorry for those AF showed up on them stupid witch!:growlmad: but you have another cycle to keep tryng.
> 
> and those waiting to test like me..FX'd FX'd to all of us..come on christmas BFP's..:happydance:
> 
> hope u all are keeping well.
> 
> hope you all have a fantastic weekend!
> 
> :kiss:

Hi mummy! Thanks, hope you have a good weekend too!



EMA811 said:


> Baby1wanted: Hope you're feeling better! If you've been BDing every other day and you've had good CM the sperm have longer lifespan in your body. FXed that, that covers you for the few days you and DH aren't well. Good luck!
> 
> Lotus: Thank you for the welcome! and great advice... I've read the 18DPO and later give the most accurate results. Now only if there were less sticks in the world begging to be pee'd on! ;)
> 
> Toms: If I was 3 days late I would have literally made up 20 symptoms by now, I applaud your saneness! Are you always regular? My cycles fluctuate so 3 days late is not uncommon for me.
> 
> Mummy - Welcome back! FX'd for your BFP! When do you test? I'm only 2DPO and going stir crazy!
> 
> Mrs. Eddie: Thank you for the big welcome! Everyone is amazing on here, the best thread I've come across so far! Wishing you lots of luck and a BFP surprise!

Ah thanks EMA! We'll see, to be honest I'm feeling out... 8 days till AF due and I can feel all the signs that she's on her way (they're the same signs that had me convinced I was pregnant last month!!). Don't actually mind feeling negative - all the other months TTC I've flat out convinced myself that I'm pregnant then devastated when AF arrives (I too have done the whole I'm still pregnant even with AF and a BFN thing ladies!). So figure at least this month I won't be too gutted to see AF. Got a friend's wedding tomorrow to take my mind off it all. 
You're right I've found this by far the most supportive thread, isn't it amazing to feel supported by people you've never met!

Sending everyone dust :dust: and hope you all have a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## Toms Mummy

EMA811 said:


> Baby1wanted: Hope you're feeling better! If you've been BDing every other day and you've had good CM the sperm have longer lifespan in your body. FXed that, that covers you for the few days you and DH aren't well. Good luck!
> 
> Lotus: Thank you for the welcome! and great advice... I've read the 18DPO and later give the most accurate results. Now only if there were less sticks in the world begging to be pee'd on! ;)
> 
> Toms: If I was 3 days late I would have literally made up 20 symptoms by now, I applaud your saneness! Are you always regular? My cycles fluctuate so 3 days late is not uncommon for me.
> 
> Mummy - Welcome back! FX'd for your BFP! When do you test? I'm only 2DPO and going stir crazy!
> 
> Mrs. Eddie: Thank you for the big welcome! Everyone is amazing on here, the best thread I've come across so far! Wishing you lots of luck and a BFP surprise!

It's funny, I have no symptoms at all, which makes me feel like I'm in this month :)..... I had no symptoms with my ds until about 10 weeks gone when my boobs started to hurt and I felt tired, it was only then that I took a test and realised I was pg!!!! (I was on the pill at the time and took 2 packs one after the other so didn't think anything of the missed af!)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks babywanted :)

I hope af doesn't show for you! I reckon the less you think and stress about the symptoms the more likely it is to happen :haha:.... Mad theory!


----------



## more babies

Toms Mummy said:


> It's funny, I have no symptoms at all, which makes me feel like I'm in this month :)..... I had no symptoms with my ds until about 10 weeks gone when my boobs started to hurt and I felt tired, it was only then that I took a test and realised I was pg!!!! (I was on the pill at the time and took 2 packs one after the other so didn't think anything of the missed af!)

Same when I was pregnant with my two! No symptoms at all exception sore boobs came a bit later. Which now makes me wonder why I would be symptom spotting so much all this time :dohh:


----------



## Toms Mummy

A wierd symptom I have noticed though!..... I keep feeling like I've got a stitch up near my ribs! Gets quite sore sometimes! It's weird, I have it now and all I've done is sit down!


----------



## more babies

Hope everyone had a good weekend! We really need to start getting some BFPs around here!!

AFM I feel like we didn't :sex: enough around the right time. I ended up not feeling well for a couple days. I know its always possible but I just don't feel like this time be IT for me :nope:


----------



## koj518

baby1wanted said:


> Ah thanks EMA! We'll see, to be honest I'm feeling out... 8 days till AF due and I can feel all the signs that she's on her way (they're the same signs that had me convinced I was pregnant last month!!). Don't actually mind feeling negative - all the other months TTC I've flat out convinced myself that I'm pregnant then devastated when AF arrives (I too have done the whole I'm still pregnant even with AF and a BFN thing ladies!). So figure at least this month I won't be too gutted to see AF. Got a friend's wedding tomorrow to take my mind off it all.
> You're right I've found this by far the most supportive thread, isn't it amazing to feel supported by people you've never met!
> 
> Sending everyone dust :dust: and hope you all have a lovely weekend :flower:

baby1: we must be living in a parallel universe!! I've got 7days til AF and went to a friend's wedding this past weekend. haha! I hope we both get our BFPs this month in our parallel worlds ;) 



Toms Mummy said:


> Thanks babywanted :)
> 
> I hope af doesn't show for you! I reckon the less you think and stress about the symptoms the more likely it is to happen :haha:.... Mad theory!

I like that theory! This month I am totally letting nature do its thing and trying not to think about it at all! I hope it works :)

and I agree with more babies! we need some BFPs around here!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hello all,

Well I am CD 3 today and as I believe Lotus so eloquently put it last month, it sucks! I really didn't have any expectations this cycle so I wasn't disappointed as I normally am, but Saturday was still tough. 

We too had a wedding to go on Saturday, (apparently October 20 is a really popular date for weddings), and we were stuck in traffic on the way there. I was on my phone, sending out some emails and checking out Facebook and of course there were like 3 new people who were expecting, all of whom have been married for less time than my DH and I. Normally, I can rationalize these things but I don't know if it was the combination of the frustration of being stuck in traffic and my raging hormones but I lost it. I was so angry at everything and everyone, especially my body, which just can't seem to cooperate!

I don't remember if I have shared our background or not but I went of BC November 2011. The plan was start TTC right away as I had stalled the process for about a year, (due career aspirations). That same month I get laid off from my job, which led to stress and a severe Crohn's flare up, where I get incredibly sick and my weight dropped to 98-100 lbs. This results in me having no period until July 2012, (when my weight increases back to the normal range). The lack of period/ovulation combined with me starting my new job (that I was very lucky to land quickly) meant we couldn't even begin to TTC until July, so basically delayed us another 7 months. 

This whole process has been frustrating and to be honest some days I am just over it. I know that this is only my fourth cycle of actively trying but because of all the delays and drama it seems like it has been so much longer. I am a very fortunate person and honestly have a very blessed life with an absolutely amazing DH, the best friends and family who are so supportive of me, a wonderful job that I love and a beautiful home. I also have great health right now, which I am eternally grateful for. I think my frustrations lie in the fact that a) I thought (for some strange reason) I would great pregnant super quickly and b) I really feel that I am "missing" something in my life because I don't have children right now. I do know that one day I will have children, it is just really difficult to wait for that day sometimes.

I was actually considering deleting my BNB account and to just start NTNP but I know that I would miss all of you ladies too much and I don't want to delay this process any further so am going to continue to TTC. So I will still be around but only a couple of days a week so I can keep up with all of you and see what is going on. 

For those of you who are waiting to test, I have my fx for you and wish you nothing but the best. I am so excited to see some BFPs on here!

xo and hugs to all!


----------



## EMA811

So call me crazy but all this, non symptom spotting and getting our hopes up talk is secretly getting me super excited... I think it's great to not get your hopes up... but in my world Murphy's Law prevails! Since we all get our hopes up for BFPs and get shut down by AF, here's to hoping expecting AF will turn out at least one BFP!!! 

AFM... 5DPO and twiddling my thumbs! lol


----------



## koj518

Thanks for sharing your story Mrs.Eddie. and sorry to hear that you have/had to go through all those stressful times! The boards here really help though don't they?? Theres no one else in the world that I can be so honest about TTC than the ladies here. I love it. Its great having you around here Mrs. Eddie!!!!


----------



## Breadsticks

Mind if I join?

This is our first month TTC. I am 7DPO and have had crazy sore boobs since Saturday night. I had been doing so well with not symptom spotting until that happened :dohh:

I am due to start my period next Monday and my husband and I decided to wait to test until the following Saturday (19DPO). I'm trying so hard to hold out! My cycles are pretty regular, I've never been late (if anything, maybe a day or two early). I'm afraid if I haven't started my period by next Wednesday I'll be bugging my husband to move up the testing date! :haha:


----------



## EMA811

Breadsticks said:


> Mind if I join?
> 
> This is our first month TTC. I am 7DPO and have had crazy sore boobs since Saturday night. I had been doing so well with not symptom spotting until that happened :dohh:
> 
> I am due to start my period next Monday and my husband and I decided to wait to test until the following Saturday (19DPO). I'm trying so hard to hold out! My cycles are pretty regular, I've never been late (if anything, maybe a day or two early). I'm afraid if I haven't started my period by next Wednesday I'll be bugging my husband to move up the testing date! :haha:

WELCOME!! :flower: I'm new myself and the ladies here are Ahhhmazing!

I am also 7DPO, and expecting the dreaded AF on Oct 1st. FXed for all the ladies in the 2WW!!


----------



## Breadsticks

EMA811 said:


> WELCOME!! :flower: I'm new myself and the ladies here are Ahhhmazing!
> 
> I am also 7DPO, and expecting the dreaded AF on Oct 1st. FXed for all the ladies in the 2WW!!

Thanks! I sure hope AF stays away for all of us! When are you planning on testing?


----------



## baby1wanted

Hello lovely ladies!! 
Wow Koj that's a bit freaky! Let's hope our sticky beans arrive in parallel too!
Mrs Eddie I'm so sorry AF arrived. Thanks for letting us know about your story, sounds like you've had a really rough ride with things :-( Not sure if I've already said on this thread but I wasn't allowed to TTC for a long time as I was being monitored for mildly cancerous cells mixed in with endometriosis so I know what you're feeling - I've only been trying since Feb but with the WTT added on it feels like an eternity!
EMA keeping everything crossed for you!!
Tomsmummy - how's your ribs?! Odd thing, let's hope it turns out to be something good for you!!
You're right morebabies - we def need some more BFPs around here! Sorry you don't feel like you got enough BDing in - you never know eh! Hopefully you'll have done enough ;-)
Lotus and mummwant2be how r u both? Can't remember where you're up to in your cycles? Hope you're doing ok?
And welcome to Breadsticks and sending you lots of :dust: your way!!
Hope I've remembered everyone, so sorry if I've missed anyone out!
AFM AF is due Sat / Sun and I can definitely feel her on her wicked way, lots of cramps and sore boobs :-( Oh well, think it'll be onto the next cycle for me.... 42 days means it'll be December before next AD due
Lots of hugs and dust to everyone :hugs:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## koj518

baby1 - sore boobs and cramps can also be a good sign!!! Don't give up just yet :) 

hi Breadsticks! I recognize you from my testing on halloween thread!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Baby1.... Like Koj says, cramping and sore boobs can be a good sign!

The rib pain for me has gone now and has been replaced with constant sore boobs!!! Instead of the on/off tingly sensation I've been getting over the past 5 days. I am seeing that as a good sign :)

I am 1 week late tomorrow so will test in the morn :)


----------



## Breadsticks

Hi Koj! Nice to see you again! :)

Baby1wanted, thank you! I hope AF stays away this weekend and you get a BFP instead!

Toms Mummy, that sounds so promising! I can't wait to hear how it goes in the morning, my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Well, I caved and just took a test as I thought why wait till the morn eh?! :haha:

...... BFP..... :happydance:


----------



## Breadsticks

Congratulations!!! :happydance: I am so happy for you! I don't think I could've waited till morning either lol ;)

Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## baby1wanted

YAY TOM'S MUMMY - WONDERFUL NEWS!!!
Oooooooh am so excited for you!
:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::bunny: and all the other smilies which mean yay!


----------



## koj518

OOOOO!!! Congrats Toms!!!! Can you post a pic for us?? :blush:
I knew we were due for a BFP :D Now lets keep them coming ladies!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks girls! :)

I can't post pic atm as it was on a digi, my OH is sitting next to me, I haven't told him yet :blush: and I think the digi reading might have gone by tomorrow!

I will do another in a couple of days to show you and OH!!!! 

I'm so nervous about telling him. I agreed to have another but would be happy not having one too! I know he'll be happy!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Yea Toms Mummy a big congratulations to you that's so exciting. I hope this is the start of many BFP to come.

Welcome Breadsticks wishing you all the best and you will be fully supported in this great thread.

Mrs Eddie so sorry you have been through such a tough time. People who do not know I have been trying at work keep saying don't wait to long best to do it now. It drives me mad like I am choosing not to. Anyway feel free to rant whenever.

How are the rest of you ladies doing?

I am 11dpo and just taking it a day at a time some slight breast tenderness but I am not reading too much of anything at this stage. Due on Friday but won't be testing till after that and will try to get to 18dpo.


----------



## annio84

Congratulations Toms Mummy! Wonderful news.

Hopefully this will be the start of another roll of BFPs for this thread, we were definitely overdue.

Welcome to the newcomers and I hope i haven't appeared too wallowy in my last couple of posts. I've pulled myself together now. 

In other news, Hubby and I have been married three years today!

Hope you're all well!


----------



## Ameronica

annio84 said:


> Congratulations Toms Mummy! Wonderful news.
> 
> Hopefully this will be the start of another roll of BFPs for this thread, we were definitely overdue.
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers and I hope i haven't appeared too wallowy in my last couple of posts. I've pulled myself together now.
> 
> In other news, Hubby and I have been married three years today!
> 
> Hope you're all well!

Congrats! Hubby and I will be married for 2 years on Tuesday! <3


----------



## baby1wanted

Annio & Ameronica, knew I'd missed some people out!! How are you both doing? And happy anniversary to both of you, DH and I made 5 years in August


----------



## MummyWant2be

Yeaaaaay!:happydance::happydance: Congrats hun! now pleeeeeeease lets keep them coming ladies! :happydance::dance::yipee::yipee::ninja::ninja::wohoo:


----------



## more babies

:hugs: Mrs. Eddie so sorry you've been having such a tough time. :hugs: My 6 year old has crohns and after she was hospilitized almost 2 years ago I at that point refuses to try for more kids in fear of any more having to go through it. But I've moved past that although it still kills me when she's suffering. I think the stress of trying hinders so many of us from getting our BFPs because you just hear too many stories of people finally getting them once they stop trying. Although I don't know how one would go about not thinking and trying :dohh:


Congrats Toms mummy on your postitve! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## MummyWant2be

cd1 for me...Eeeeks!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

First, I want to thank all of you ladies for your lovely and supportive posts. As tough as this TTC journey can be at times, your friendship and support make it SO much easier. You are all truly awesome! :flower:

First, HUGE CONGRATS TOM'S MUM!!!! I knew that we were due for a :bfp: hera and I am so happy for you Hun. As Koj said, I hope it is the first of many more to come. Can't wait to see those pictures soon.

Welcome Breadsticks :hi:

Baby: thanks for sharing your story too. It is actually really inspiring to hear about so many women's struggles and see how they continue to persevere and work towards getting that BFP, all while maintaining a positve attitude. I have my fx crossed for you Hun and really hope this cycle is lucky for you!

Lotus: Thanks Hun. :grr: to the dumb people at your office. Some people can be so insensitve and thoughtless. Two of my good friends struggled with infertility and it took them about two years to conceive, (although both now have children). So many colleagues, family members, friends, etc would ask them when they were going to have kids, why had they waited so long, etc. It was so hard for them to deal with it. People need to realize that having children is a very personal thing and that it shouldn't be an open discussion point. If someone wants to share those details of their life that's fine but people shouldn't pry or ask questions about it, none of their business really. 

Congrats on your 3 year anniversary Annio and 2 years Americona. DH and I have been married for almost 2.5 years, I can't believe the time has gone by so quickly. Hope you have a great time celebrating with your hubbies...Perhaps some :sex:, could help get some more BFPs :haha:

More Babies: Thanks so much for your post and sending big :hugs: to you and your daughter as well. I wasn't diagnosed with Crohn's until I was 25 and I can't imagine suffering with it as a child. It is such a horrid disease and I too contemplated not having children as well because I was afraid that they could be born with Crohn's. Thankfully there is a very low chance of this happening given the fact that my DH is healthy. I actually volunteer and am the Director of Sponsorship for my local branch of the Crohn's and Colitis Foundation of Canada. There is an American version of this organization as well. I am not sure if you are aware of them or not but they have a lot of educational material and hold education seminars and support groups for family members. I also participate in a walk with some family and friends each year, which raises funds for IBD research, which you might enjoy participating in with your daughter. I have met a lot of other people with Crohn's through doing this and find it is nice to have that support group of people who know what I am going through. I have been in remission since June of this year and hope that your daughter is currently healthy and able to achieve long term remission. 

Mummy: Sorry you are CD1 but I know this cycle is going to be good to us!:thumbup: Wishing you tons of luck!

Whew, that was a lot of catching up to do! AFM AF has left so back to BDing every second day, starting tonight :happydance:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Mrs. Eddie said:


> First, I want to thank all of you ladies for your lovely and supportive posts. As tough as this TTC journey can be at times, your friendship and support make it SO much easier. You are all truly awesome! :flower:
> 
> First, HUGE CONGRATS TOM'S MUM!!!! I knew that we were due for a :bfp: hera and I am so happy for you Hun. As Koj said, I hope it is the first of many more to come. Can't wait to see those pictures soon.
> 
> Welcome Breadsticks :hi:
> 
> Baby: thanks for sharing your story too. It is actually really inspiring to hear about so many women's struggles and see how they continue to persevere and work towards getting that BFP, all while maintaining a positve attitude. I have my fx crossed for you Hun and really hope this cycle is lucky for you!
> 
> Lotus: Thanks Hun. :grr: to the dumb people at your office. Some people can be so insensitve and thoughtless. Two of my good friends struggled with infertility and it took them about two years to conceive, (although both now have children). So many colleagues, family members, friends, etc would ask them when they were going to have kids, why had they waited so long, etc. It was so hard for them to deal with it. People need to realize that having children is a very personal thing and that it shouldn't be an open discussion point. If someone wants to share those details of their life that's fine but people shouldn't pry or ask questions about it, none of their business really.
> 
> Congrats on your 3 year anniversary Annio and 2 years Americona. DH and I have been married for almost 2.5 years, I can't believe the time has gone by so quickly. Hope you have a great time celebrating with your hubbies...Perhaps some :sex:, could help get some more BFPs :haha:
> 
> More Babies: Thanks so much for your post and sending big :hugs: to you and your daughter as well. I wasn't diagnosed with Crohn's until I was 25 and I can't imagine suffering with it as a child. It is such a horrid disease and I too contemplated not having children as well because I was afraid that they could be born with Crohn's. Thankfully there is a very low chance of this happening given the fact that my DH is healthy. I actually volunteer and am the Director of Sponsorship for my local branch of the Crohn's and Colitis Foundation of Canada. There is an American version of this organization as well. I am not sure if you are aware of them or not but they have a lot of educational material and hold education seminars and support groups for family members. I also participate in a walk with some family and friends each year, which raises funds for IBD research, which you might enjoy participating in with your daughter. I have met a lot of other people with Crohn's through doing this and find it is nice to have that support group of people who know what I am going through. I have been in remission since June of this year and hope that your daughter is currently healthy and able to achieve long term remission.
> 
> Mummy: Sorry you are CD1 but I know this cycle is going to be good to us!:thumbup: Wishing you tons of luck!
> 
> Whew, that was a lot of catching up to do! AFM AF has left so back to BDing every second day, starting tonight :happydance:

Ncawww *emotional* we really appreciate having you around too - i don't think i could do without you guys! enjoy Bd'ng hun! doing anything different this cycle?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Aw, thanks Hun :hugs:

Just going to BD every second day again this cycle I think, and then a bit more around OV time. Going to see the Natural Family Planner for the first time tonight so we'll see how that goes. :thumbup:


----------



## EMA811

Toms - Woohoo!! So happy for your :bfp:!! Wishing you a healthy and relaxed 9 months! :happydance:

Mrs. Eddie - I'm sorry you've been down granted your latest post(s) have been positive! Here's to a new cycle and lots of :sex:ing fun! Lots of positive thoughts your way, hopefully THIS will be your cycle! :hugs:

Breadsticks - I'm tying my hardest to hold out until the first at least, ideally until the 4th. Someone on another thread got a BFP and she is DPO and it's really causing me to itch! :haha: What about you?

Annio & Ameronica Happy Anniversaries!! :flower:

Baby1 & Lotus - Wishing for you :af: and lots of :dust:!! 

Mummy - GL hopefully this will be your cycle!! :dust:

Hope all is well Koj & Morebabies... sorry if I missed anyone!

AFM this August was 7yrs for DH and I... how time flies. I am now 9DPO no symptoms, think it's hopeless for now. Fighting the urge to poas because that will for sure make it worse! Sorry for the ramblings and the emoticon heavy post!


----------



## koj518

Mummy- sorry your AF showed :( I hope she goes away quickly so you can start BD'ing again soon!

Mrs.Eddie - Happy BD'ing ;) I do the every other day thing too!

EMA - I'm also 9dpo! I was feeling completely out this morning because I've had no symptoms other than the typical sore boobs and backaches that I get most all cycles. but about an hour ago I went to the bathroom and saw that I was spotting red/pinkish blood! I'm hoping its ib but I guess it could be AF showing early... I've spotted couple cycles in the past but all were closer to AF (more like 12dpo, not 9dpo). If AF doesn't show in couple days I'm gonna take it as a good sign :)


----------



## more babies

Thanks Mrs. Eddie! Yes I know of the american group. I haven't joined yet. Maybe call it denial on my part.. I don't know. She had her first flare up after being in the hospital at the beginning of the summer after being on anitbiotics. She's been fine since then. However, there's whooping cough going around and most likely her and my other daughter have it so will be starting a round of antibiotics and frankly im terrified of her going on it and having another flare up. She's one amazing kid though! :thumbup:

AFM.. I still have over a week to go before finding out if this cycle worked however im now worried about possibly having to take a round of antibiotics and if its safe or not if I do happen to get my positive.


----------



## Ameronica

baby1wanted said:


> Annio & Ameronica, knew I'd missed some people out!! How are you both doing? And happy anniversary to both of you, DH and I made 5 years in August

It's okay, I have not been posting a lot lately. Just trying to stay focused on not testing early!!! LOL


I will be testing monday or tuesday if AF doesn't show up on sunday! FX!!

Congrats on your 5 years in August! DH and I have been together for around 5 years :)


----------



## Breadsticks

EMA, ohhh that really makes me want to test! But the husband is dead set on waiting until 11/3 lol! The real test will be if AF doesn't show up Monday :)

Koj, I hope that is IB!! I have my fingers crossed!

As for me, my boobs don't hurt as bad as they have since Saturday but are still tender and definitely bigger. I get bras of two different sizes because they always get bigger during AF, but this cycle I've had to wear the bigger ones about a week earlier than usual. At first I thought I was going to get AF early but my temps have stayed up and no sign of it yet. Still a ways to go though!


----------



## more babies

Good luck to everyone who will be testing soon! Hoping to see some more BFPs!!! 

Im symptom free so far aside from being tired and hungry but tired im chalking up to the kids keeping me up with all their coughing and the hungry could just be in my head :haha: Still just going to expect AF since I don't think we :sex: enough around the right time but of course I can't help hoping it happens anyways!


----------



## koj518

Breadsticks - I wish my boobs got 1cup size bigger every month! I'm sure my DH wishes that too.. Hahaha!!

more babies - As long as you got *some* BD'ing in there you definitely have a chance!!!


----------



## Breadsticks

Hahaha! But then they shrink again after, I'll put my bigger bra on and it feels so weird with all the extra room :haha:


----------



## MummyWant2be

koj518 said:


> Mummy- sorry your AF showed :( I hope she goes away quickly so you can start BD'ing again soon!
> 
> Mrs.Eddie - Happy BD'ing ;) I do the every other day thing too!
> 
> EMA - I'm also 9dpo! I was feeling completely out this morning because I've had no symptoms other than the typical sore boobs and backaches that I get most all cycles. but about an hour ago I went to the bathroom and saw that I was spotting red/pinkish blood! I'm hoping its ib but I guess it could be AF showing early... I've spotted couple cycles in the past but all were closer to AF (more like 12dpo, not 9dpo). If AF doesn't show in couple days I'm gonna take it as a good sign :)

FX'd for you hun


----------



## MummyWant2be

Breadsticks said:


> Hahaha! But then they shrink again after, I'll put my bigger bra on and it feels so weird with all the extra room :haha:

:haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## koj518

Breadsticks said:


> Hahaha! But then they shrink again after, I'll put my bigger bra on and it feels so weird with all the extra room :haha:

HAHAHA!!! hilarious. 

So, just to keep you all in the loop, my spotting is still sticking around. It's no longer fresh red/pink blood, and doesn't make it onto the tp when I wipe but i saw a good long creamy brown streak when I checked with a tampon... I don't have a good feeling coz I have a feeling this is just gonna turn into an AF. I just feel it coming :cry: Why are you so evil :witch:!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

koj518 said:


> Breadsticks said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha! But then they shrink again after, I'll put my bigger bra on and it feels so weird with all the extra room :haha:
> 
> HAHAHA!!! hilarious.
> 
> So, just to keep you all in the loop, my spotting is still sticking around. It's no longer fresh red/pink blood, and doesn't make it onto the tp when I wipe but i saw a good long creamy brown streak when I checked with a tampon... I don't have a good feeling coz I have a feeling this is just gonna turn into an AF. I just feel it coming :cry: Why are you so evil :witch:!!Click to expand...

Breadsticks :haha: I can't believe that your BBs get so much bigger, that is crazy! Mine definitely get swollen but not enough to warrant a larger cup size. My DH would be all over that :winkwink:

:hugs: Koj! I really hope that it is not AF and just some spotting. I am hoping that it stays away for you...:af: :ban: Remember you are not out until she comes! Lots of ladies have spotting and then get their BFP!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

EMA: Thanks Hun! I am feeling much better now! I usually allow myself to wallow in self pitty for an hour or so after AF arrives and then make myself get over it. This wallow just lasted a little longer than usual :blush:

Morebabies: Glad to hear that your daughter is in remission. I hope she maintains it for a LONG time! Just an FYI, I also found that working with a naturopath has made managing my disease much easier. 


I went to meet with my Natural Family Planner last night, she is so awesome and I know that I am really going to enjoy working with her. She is helping me to understand my body so much better, which I really like. She also told me that due to the fact that I have just recently gotten well, it is likely that the our first three cycles were a bust anyway, given that the eggs that I produced were probably of a pretty poor quality. Based on what I shared with her on my chart, (CM tracking only), it looks like my body is doing what it is supposed to do. :thumbup: I go back to see her in about three weeks time and am looking forward to it. She doesn't have high expecatations for this cycle as we are just working together so that takes some pressure off me as well. She, like my naturopath, also told me that it make take me a little while to get preggers as well but as long as I keep doing what I am doing it should happen eventually, which makes me feel a lot better!

Hope all of you lovely ladies are doing well!


----------



## Ameronica

Mrs.Eddie that is great news! Glad you have a great person to go to :thumbup:

afm I am 11dpo today and have still resisted the urge to test! I kind of feel like AF is going to be on her way this month, but trying to stay positive. I have been so exhausted lately, all I want to do is sleep! bbs are a little sore too. FX! 

off topic: I didn't realize I had an exam tuesday morning until late monday night, so I was afraid of the grade I would get. I got my grade back and got an 86% :happydance:

plus, I get promoted at work tonight!


----------



## EMA811

Koj &#8211; You aren&#8217;t out til you&#8217;re out, hugely rooting for you!! Everything crossed and :dust:. Spotting could be good.

Morebabies &#8211; I&#8217;m sorry you&#8217;re not feeling well, have you been to the dr. you can mention that you&#8217;re ttcing so he can make an educated judgment on what to prescribe. Hoping for your BFP!

Ameronica &#8211; I hope :af: stays far, far away!! FXed for your :BFP:!!

Breadstiacks &#8211; I just did the math, 11/3 is 9 LONG days away! GOOD LUCK!! And of course :LMAO: @ &#8220;But then they shrink again after, I'll put my bigger bra on and it feels so weird with all the extra room &#8220;

How are you Lotus:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks everyone :) just gotta figure out how to tell oh now!

Lotus, EMA, Koj & Breadsticks..... fx'd for your 2ww! I hope bfp arrives :)

Mrs Eddie, happy BDing :hehe:


----------



## EMA811

Toms Mummy said:


> Thanks everyone :) just gotta figure out how to tell oh now!
> 
> Lotus, EMA, Koj & Breadsticks..... fx'd for your 2ww! I hope bfp arrives :)
> 
> Mrs Eddie, happy BDing :hehe:

lol I always tell DH that there will be no conversation, he's going to get into his car one of these days and find a car seat strapped in.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Haha, I bet that would work too! I might not tell my OH and just see if he notices lol!


----------



## koj518

hahahaha!! that would be so cute! but my DH would kill me if I didn't tell him right away. but I guess there's a big difference between the first pregnancy and 2nd (or beyond)!


----------



## koj518

ok I'm officially out ladies... AF came :( Can't believe it came 4days early! UGH.


----------



## more babies

koj518 said:


> ok I'm officially out ladies... AF came :( Can't believe it came 4days early! UGH.

Awww so sorry to hear that! :hugs: Better coming early then late and now you can just move onto next cycle sooner. Just trying to find some positive here :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie that's great you have someone working with you to help you out along the way and supporting you and hopefully you get those healthy eggs going again real soon!! And thanks for the tip! I'll look into naturopath.. right now she just has a regular GI doctor we see in Boston.


----------



## more babies

My boobs also get fuller and DH notices that they're a little larger but definitely not a whole cup size!!


----------



## koj518

Oh! yes, and thanks Mrs.Eddie for the update on the family planner!! She sounds amazing. I'm gonna see if I can also find someone near me :) I hope it goes well for you! 

morebabies - yes.. that's true... if I wasn't pregnant, let the AF come early so I can start my new cycle!!


----------



## EMA811

koj518 said:


> ok I'm officially out ladies... AF came :( Can't believe it came 4days early! UGH.

OH NO!! :hugs: So sorry koj! Damn that :witch:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Toms Mummy said:


> Thanks everyone :) just gotta figure out how to tell oh now!
> 
> Lotus, EMA, Koj & Breadsticks..... fx'd for your 2ww! I hope bfp arrives :)
> 
> Mrs Eddie, happy BDing :hehe:

I think that when I get my BFP I will be so happy/excited that I will probably just do something erratic like throw the peed on pregnancy stick at him or something :haha: And I am very happy to be BDing again, the best part of TTC. 



koj518 said:


> ok I'm officially out ladies... AF came :( Can't believe it came 4days early! UGH.

Oh, I'm so sorry Koj! :hugs: Stupid AF, I specifically told her to stay away :grr: Like you and others have said, at least you can get started on your new cycle now. I definitely recommend trying to find a natural family planner in your area, mine has been great to work with so far. 



more babies said:


> Mrs. Eddie that's great you have someone working with you to help you out along the way and supporting you and hopefully you get those healthy eggs going again real soon!! And thanks for the tip! I'll look into naturopath.. right now she just has a regular GI doctor we see in Boston.

Thanks Morebabies! If you every need any more info about supplements, vitamins, diet for Crohns, etc, feel free to PM me. I am happy to share what has worked for me, (unfortunately, this disease affects everyone differently though).


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Ameronica said:


> Mrs.Eddie that is great news! Glad you have a great person to go to :thumbup:
> 
> afm I am 11dpo today and have still resisted the urge to test! I kind of feel like AF is going to be on her way this month, but trying to stay positive. I have been so exhausted lately, all I want to do is sleep! bbs are a little sore too. FX!
> 
> off topic: I didn't realize I had an exam tuesday morning until late monday night, so I was afraid of the grade I would get. I got my grade back and got an 86% :happydance:
> 
> plus, I get promoted at work tonight!

Congrats on your grade and promotion, all very exciting!

Your symptoms also sound really great, I have my fx for you!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all - wow a lot of posts to catch up on and a lot that made me laugh! :haha:
Especially you and your :holly: breadsticks - made me chuckle!! 

Tomsmummy - can't believe you've not told DH yet!!! I wouldn't be able to resist - let us know how you decide to tell him and how he takes it!

Ameronica - hope AF doesn't show sunday, eeek! And huge congrats on your exam and promotion - 2 good things so far let's hope they come in threes and the third is your BFP! :thumbup:

Thanks EMA - I hope AF stays away for you too, where are you in your cycle now?

Lotus womb am I right in thinking you're due tomorrow? Eeek hope she stays away!

Mrs Eddie - you're so sweet and it's wonderful to have you here too. So glad you had a great session with the family planner, sounds really useful. And glad you're enjoying BDing too - I realised last cycle that if I wasn't enjoying it what was the point - I want our child to be conceived in love and happiness not an obligatory bonk! 

Annio hope you're feeling brighter - where are you in your cycle at the moment?

And morebabies anything to report? When are you thinking of testing?

And big hugs to mummywanttobe and Koj - so sorry AF got you, like has been said try and view it as potentially the first day of your pregnancy!

Phew think that's me all caught up! AFM I'm due Sat, will test monday if the witch stays away, :dust: to us all!!!


----------



## Breadsticks

Mrs. Eddie, I'm glad you like your Natural Family Planner so much! That is so exciting :) 

Ameronica, I am 10DPO and have barely been able to stay awake this week too...I hope it is our month! Also, congratulations on your exam score and work promotion! :happydance:

EMA, I really have no idea how I will make it! If I miss AF, I will be freaking out until I test Saturday :haha: For now, I'm just trying to break it up into smaller chunks. I've got to get through this weekend with no AF first ;)

Koj, I'm so sorry! :hugs: That's great that you are looking at the positive side of it, getting that head start on next cycle :flower:

As for me, I am 10DPO and boobs are still sore, it's going on nearly a week so I feel like I'm getting used to it lol. I have been so tired this week...twice I have taken 4+ hour naps and I still feel tired. Please please please let these be good signs! :thumbup:


----------



## more babies

Right now.. nothing to report. No symptoms at all. Will be testing after the 3rd if no AF.


----------



## koj518

baby1 - that jumping bb icon is hilarious!!! 

breadsticks - I'm generally a positive person so I like to look at the brighter side of everything :) I think I'll distract myself this month by putting tickers and signatures on my profile! Should be fun! I may also start opking this cycle... I've never done it and I'm curious. 

seems like everyone will be testing soon!!! I hope I took the :witch: away from everyone and that you all get your BFPs this cycle!!!!!!!!! FX'ed!


----------



## Breadsticks

koj518 said:


> baby1 - that jumping bb icon is hilarious!!!
> 
> breadsticks - I'm generally a positive person so I like to look at the brighter side of everything :) I think I'll distract myself this month by putting tickers and signatures on my profile! Should be fun! I may also start opking this cycle... I've never done it and I'm curious.
> 
> seems like everyone will be testing soon!!! I hope I took the :witch: away from everyone and that you all get your BFPs this cycle!!!!!!!!! FX'ed!

I love it! That sounds like such a great idea :) I'm trying to stay positive, but I'm getting nervous with AF right around the corner.


----------



## more babies

I tried the OPKs one cycle.. seemed to cause more frustration for me then anything else :dohh: I got an early positive then I think two days later got another positive. This was on the digital ones and I was trying SMEP that cycle and the multiple positives clearly messed that up. I never used them again after that :haha: Aside from the minor short bursts of obsessing about being pregnant I think so far im handling this cycle quite calmly. We will see how I am right around period time though...


----------



## more babies

Oh and good luck to anyone who is testing soon!!! :dust:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww, so sorry Koj, it sounded so promising too!.... Here's to an early start on this cycle :)

I tried to tell OH this afty by taking a second test and handing it to him to read (a clearblue digi, the same type of test as 3 days ago) but it came back bfn :wacko: !!! so if I am pg he still doesn't know lol!!...... it wasn't fmu so think I will try doing it agian in a couple of days time! I feel like I can't just tell him I know I'm pg now!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey ladies,

Hope everyone ok. I been hiding out waiting lol.
14dpo and still waiting. Temps still up. Want to wait to 18dpo to test. I rarely get past 13 or 14 dpo so I am not sure. Some symptoms but just gonna wait a few days. I don't dare get excited. Best of luck all those due to test soon.


----------



## Breadsticks

Toms Mummy, I have no idea how you are able to keep it a secret! I would have freaked out and told my husband within seconds of seeing the BFP! I hope you get your positive on the Clear Blue Digital again in a couple of days so you can show your husband :)

Good luck, Lotus Womb! I'm itching to test and I'm only 11DPO! :haha: Fingers crossed you get your BFP in a few days :D


----------



## baby1wanted

Eeek Lotus how exciting! Few of us due AF soon let's hope she stays away for all of us!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lotus Womb said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone ok. I been hiding out waiting lol.
> 14dpo and still waiting. Temps still up. Want to wait to 18dpo to test. I rarely get past 13 or 14 dpo so I am not sure. Some symptoms but just gonna wait a few days. I don't dare get excited. Best of luck all those due to test soon.

Amazing Lady, I have everything crossed for you, that sounds SO promising! Good luck to you Baby, Breadsticks, Americona, EMA, Morebabies and anyone else testing soon! (I think I got everyone), LOL. I hope we have a bunch of new BFPs on here next week!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Toms Mummy said:


> Aww, so sorry Koj, it sounded so promising too!.... Here's to an early start on this cycle :)
> 
> I tried to tell OH this afty by taking a second test and handing it to him to read (a clearblue digi, the same type of test as 3 days ago) but it came back bfn :wacko: !!! so if I am pg he still doesn't know lol!!...... it wasn't fmu so think I will try doing it agian in a couple of days time! I feel like I can't just tell him I know I'm pg now!

Stupid digis...I can't wait for you to poas again and post it here again so we can all see your beautiful BFP :happydance:

Oh and Breadsticks, I was chart stalking and yours looks really great so stay positive!


----------



## Ameronica

When I woke up today I couldn't help but to test :dohh:

12DPO and BFN with FMU :wacko:


----------



## Breadsticks

Thank you, Mrs. Eddie! I'm excited, but trying not to get too excited :haha:


----------



## Breadsticks

Ameronica said:


> When I woke up today I couldn't help but to test :dohh:
> 
> 12DPO and BFN with FMU :wacko:

I'm sorry! :hugs: It's still early though :flower:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Breadsticks said:


> Ameronica said:
> 
> 
> When I woke up today I couldn't help but to test :dohh:
> 
> 12DPO and BFN with FMU :wacko:
> 
> I'm sorry! :hugs: It's still early though :flower:Click to expand...

on't be too phased yet, I only got a bfp at 22dpo! x


----------



## Toms Mummy

and then a bfn at 24dpo :doh:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Toms Mommy let us know when you test again so he can see that BFP in all its glory lol.

Ameronica don't worry still early just try again in a few days. Lots of Luck to you.

Breadsticks your chart does look amazing. Best of luck to you too. It's so hard I know lol.

Afm I had supper sore breast and mild cramps last night. Then this morning all gone. That's my sign to wait a few more days. Lots of baby dust ladies.


----------



## Ameronica

Thank You everyone. I hope the witch stays away for all of us! <3


----------



## more babies

I hope this is it for you Lotus!!! Have everything crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## Breadsticks

So, last night at midnight my husband and I went ti the store to get a test, I was weak lol! We planned on me testing this morning.

I woke up late, so my temperature is all wonky. Almost decided not to test because of it. My husband wanted me to though (funny, he had wanted me to wait before) because FF has gone back and forth between my period being due today or Monday. Long story short...faint positive! Gonna test again in a few days to see if I can get a darker line. :D


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wehey! Congratulations Breadsticks :) :happydance: x


----------



## more babies

Congrats breadsticks!!! Hope your line gets darker next time you test!!


----------



## Noo

Hey - Mind if I join you? I tend to avoid testing early if I can help it. I'm due AF either 18th Nov based on my "normal" cycle or 21st Nov according to FF based on my last cycle. Anyone due testing around the same time?

Any temping experts care to look to see if my chart looks normal at the minute - My temps seem pretty high compared to other charts I've seen - However, my peak for O last month was up in the 37s.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Noo your chart looks fine. Everyone's temps can be different. As long as you see that shift at O which I saw on your last cycle chart. Best of luck and lots of baby dust


Congratulations Breadsticks a line is a line.

I got my :bfp: (16dpo) this morning I can hardly believe it.

My chart went Triphasic but I was trying to ignore it lol. 
I got 2 posisitives one with the Amazon Cheapy and the other was a test that a midwife gave me after my chemical in July. 
I took the pic but it saying it is too big to upload. 


I am still a little nervous but trying to stay positive :happydance::happydance:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/39f12e/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Breadsticks

Congrats, Lotus Womb! :happydance: I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Woo another one!!! Congrats Lotus womb x


----------



## Noo

Congratulations, Lotus Womb :) I'm over the mood for you! I can't wait till I get my BFP :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies
Sorry I've been MIA for a few days - I'm ill AGAIN with another chest infection and feeling lousy :-(. I've always been prone to them in the winter months but this is number 3 in the last 8 weeks which doesn't bode well for when the weather turns really bad :-(
Anyhoo back to TTC!! Breadsticks wonderful news for you - hope those lines keep getting darker :thumbup::wohoo::bunny:
And welcome to Noo - great to have you on board
Tom's mummy - any more news on a digital BFP for the OH?!
But the biggest shout out HAS to go to Lotus - I am so so so so happy for you!!!! :happydance::thumbup::yipee::wohoo::bunny: Really hoping this is your sticky bean and well done on holding out on testing.
AFM I'm on cd43 which is officially my longest cycle yet, reckon I am 14dpo.... no sign of AF yet but have a sneaking suspicion she's on her way and the soy will have done nothing to improve my cycle length :-(
Was pretty desperate to test at times today but can't face a BFN so managed to hold out.... I have an MRI scan on Thursday so if AF doesn't show by then I'll have to test or they won't do the scan..... wish me luck ladies
Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Noo

Aww I hope this month is your month and you don't get to have that MRI scan! 

Have you tried Agnus Castus? I found out last month that I ovulate much later than I thought I did and my cycles have ranged from 22 to 39 days following removal of my Mirena back in February so I'm giving AC a go to see if it helps regulate me and whether I can ovulate a bit earlier in my cycle to give me a longer Luteal phase.


----------



## more babies

Aaahhhhhh Lotus I'm so happy for you!!!!!!! :happydance: You finally got your BFP!!! :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## koj518

Oh my! SO much activity here!!

First - congrats Breadsticks!!! Hope your line gets darker :D
and Lotus - OMG!!! So happy you finally got your BFP!!! :D 

H&H 9 months to both of you!!!!

Toms - any update on the digi?? 
Welcome Noo! 
Baby1- GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!

AFM, my AF is almost gone. I think I can start BD'ing again tomorrow :)


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!! Wow, some :BFP: coming thick and fast here!! Congrats to you ladies who have got them, and don't forget to joing us in the 'refugee thread', this is the link: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...yone-else-not-test-early-refugee-club-29.html

To all of you other ladies, sending loads of positive vibes your way and silently stalking!!! :friends: :dust:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Lotus Womb said:


> Noo your chart looks fine. Everyone's temps can be different. As long as you see that shift at O which I saw on your last cycle chart. Best of luck and lots of baby dust
> 
> 
> Congratulations Breadsticks a line is a line.
> 
> I got my :bfp: (16dpo) this morning I can hardly believe it.
> 
> My chart went Triphasic but I was trying to ignore it lol.
> I got 2 posisitives one with the Amazon Cheapy and the other was a test that a midwife gave me after my chemical in July.
> I took the pic but it saying it is too big to upload.
> 
> 
> I am still a little nervous but trying to stay positive :happydance::happydance:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/39f12e/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

OMW you soooooo deserve this hun! I'm sooo excited for you - i can only imagine how you feel right now.

hapy and healthy 8months to come!Sticky vibes your way.:dance::dance::yipee::yipee::ninja::ninja:\\:D/


----------



## Ameronica

AF got me :(
See you all in a few weeks! I am going on my AF break.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww sorry about your chest infection baby1 :hugs: hope it goes away quickly x

Happy BDing Koj ;)

Well I am officially back in this thread for now :(..... I took a digi and gave it to OH to read, it came back neg!!! I was suprised as I'd had a pos on the same type of test 2 days before! I put it down to testing in the afty. But about an hr later I started to bleed. This went on for 2 days, and stopped yesterday. No cramping though! But I've done 3 more tests since then, and fmu one this morn and all neg. So it was a chemical :(

I was so looking forward to having a May/June baby!


----------



## more babies

So sorry to hear that your BFP didn't stick Tom's mummy :hugs: :hugs: Hopefully it sticks next time around!!

Also Ameronica sorry to hear about AF getting you too!! :hugs:


AFM I'm still symptomless... if by some crazy chance I got my BFP and it stuck I'd get my July baby! I'm a July baby and always loved having my birthday right in the middle of the summer. Still trying not to get my hopes up.. easier said then done though!


----------



## baby1wanted

Noo said:


> Aww I hope this month is your month and you don't get to have that MRI scan!
> 
> Have you tried Agnus Castus? I found out last month that I ovulate much later than I thought I did and my cycles have ranged from 22 to 39 days following removal of my Mirena back in February so I'm giving AC a go to see if it helps regulate me and whether I can ovulate a bit earlier in my cycle to give me a longer Luteal phase.

Thanks Noo - I hope so too! I have some Agnus in actually. You can't take it at the same time as soy so my plan is to give soy a few months and if it doesn't help then swap onto Agnus - hope it works for you - let me know!



koj518 said:


> Oh my! SO much activity here!!
> 
> First - congrats Breadsticks!!! Hope your line gets darker :D
> and Lotus - OMG!!! So happy you finally got your BFP!!! :D
> 
> H&H 9 months to both of you!!!!
> 
> Toms - any update on the digi??
> Welcome Noo!
> Baby1- GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AFM, my AF is almost gone. I think I can start BD'ing again tomorrow :)

Ohhh BDing time - enjoy! :haha:



Ameronica said:


> AF got me :(
> See you all in a few weeks! I am going on my AF break.

Sorry hun, take care of yourself and we'll chat in a few weeks :hugs2:



Toms Mummy said:


> Aww sorry about your chest infection baby1 :hugs: hope it goes away quickly x
> 
> Happy BDing Koj ;)
> 
> Well I am officially back in this thread for now :(..... I took a digi and gave it to OH to read, it came back neg!!! I was suprised as I'd had a pos on the same type of test 2 days before! I put it down to testing in the afty. But about an hr later I started to bleed. This went on for 2 days, and stopped yesterday. No cramping though! But I've done 3 more tests since then, and fmu one this morn and all neg. So it was a chemical :(
> 
> I was so looking forward to having a May/June baby!

So sorry Toms mummy that's really rubbish, sending you big :hugs: and keeping everything crossed for a July rainbow for you 



more babies said:


> So sorry to hear that your BFP didn't stick Tom's mummy :hugs: :hugs: Hopefully it sticks next time around!!
> 
> Also Ameronica sorry to hear about AF getting you too!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM I'm still symptomless... if by some crazy chance I got my BFP and it stuck I'd get my July baby! I'm a July baby and always loved having my birthday right in the middle of the summer. Still trying not to get my hopes up.. easier said then done though!

Eeek we could be both having July babies! Good luck!

AFM Still no real sign of AF, started to get the tiniest bit hopeful now but trying to surpress it so I don't get disappointed, only 3 days till testing if she doesn't show!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Breadsticks said:


> So, last night at midnight my husband and I went ti the store to get a test, I was weak lol! We planned on me testing this morning.
> 
> I woke up late, so my temperature is all wonky. Almost decided not to test because of it. My husband wanted me to though (funny, he had wanted me to wait before) because FF has gone back and forth between my period being due today or Monday. Long story short...faint positive! Gonna test again in a few days to see if I can get a darker line. :D

:happydance: Yay, congrats Hun! I told you that those temps look good. I just know those lines are going to get darker and darker. Wishing you a H&H 9months!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lotus Womb said:


> Noo your chart looks fine. Everyone's temps can be different. As long as you see that shift at O which I saw on your last cycle chart. Best of luck and lots of baby dust
> 
> 
> Congratulations Breadsticks a line is a line.
> 
> I got my :bfp: (16dpo) this morning I can hardly believe it.
> 
> My chart went Triphasic but I was trying to ignore it lol.
> I got 2 posisitives one with the Amazon Cheapy and the other was a test that a midwife gave me after my chemical in July.
> I took the pic but it saying it is too big to upload.
> 
> 
> I am still a little nervous but trying to stay positive :happydance::happydance:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/39f12e/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

OMG, I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU LUV! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am honestly on :cloud9: for you! I know this is your little sticky bean. When you posted your symptoms last week I really felt like this was your month and I'm so glad that it was. Wishing all the best for you and your little bean!


----------



## Breadsticks

Toms Mummy, I'm so incredibly sorry! Lots of hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome Noo :howdy: I think your chart looks fine as well! Hope you enjoy this group as much as I have!

Tom's Mum: I am so sorry about the chemical :hugs: At least you're in good company for this next cycle. I hope that it ends with a BFP for you!

Baby: I have everything crossed for you. Everything sounds promising and I can't wait to hear how testing goes. Keep faith alive and good luck!

Koj: Happy bding! That's where I am right now too and it is lots of fun!

Americona: So sorry about AF Hun :hugs: Can't wait to see you back here soon!

Morebabies: I have everything crossed for you too! I really hope this is your month. :thumbup:

Lotus and Breadsticks: Did you do anything differently this month? Any tips for those of us still TTC?

AFM, still Bding and having fun. Really strange (and probably TMI), but I got a lot of EWCM on Saturday night and some yesterday too. We did BD both days but that seems really early to be getting it, (that would have been like CD 8 and 9). Who the heck knows what my crazy body is doing :wacko:


----------



## more babies

Koj hope all goes well for you during the hurricane!! Be safe!


----------



## Breadsticks

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Lotus and Breadsticks: Did you do anything differently this month? Any tips for those of us still TTC?

I have to be honest, this was our first month TTC. I never in a million years would've guessed it would happen this quickly (I had such irregular periods when I was younger so I figured it would take time). 

I will say that I had gotten off the pill about 8 months ago and have been charting my temperatures since. We were preventing using NFP. I think that helped me a lot because I had my cycles down pretty well. However, this month I ovulated really early (either CD8 or CD10, FF switches between the two based on if I have it set on Advanced or FAM).

Other than that, I took prenatals and we BD'ed every other day starting on CD8.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Toms Mommy so sorry about the chemical all the best for July baby I am due on the 4th July.

Thank you all for your congratulations. Just taking it a day at a time through my first Trimester. 

Well this is my second cycle of Accupunture with herbes it really relaxed me. I have a session tomorrow. I did not opk this month the first time since March. I would drink less water at that time so I would not dilute my pee this month I am sure I drunk more water around O.
Much more relaxed cycle. Bd 3 days before the day before and the day of ov. Used primary Signs and temp.
This was month 10 and I am still can't really believe it. Only real symtoms right now is frequent peeing lol.

Lots of babydust for all you ladies.


----------



## koj518

Toms - So sorry it didn't stick :( I also had what I think was a chemical two months ago (positive at 13dpo and then AF on 14dpo then 2 BFNs after) and I was devastated... :'( We'll soon get our sticky beans!!!

Ameronica - sorry the AF got you :( next month will be a better month!!

MrsEddie - Yes! BD'ing is time is the best time of the month :) 

Breadsticks - good to know!! maybe I should start taking prenatals too!

Lotus - Yay for your July baby! I know that coz I am one :) haha

Baby1 - I hope you get your July baby soon!!!!!!

morebabies - I am safe! Thanks for thinking of me! How are you doing? I was one of the lucky ones who didn't lose power all day. Just a bit of flickering here and there. I just went outside and it looks like there's some downed branches but nothing serious around the house. Hope you're staying safe & dry!!! 

Sorry if I missed anyone!!


----------



## more babies

Baby1 I hope you get your positive soon!! Can't wait to hear if AF doesn't show and you get a BFP instead!!!

Koj I ended up losing power right at 4pm. We were one of the lucky ones around here that kept it most of the day. Hopefully its not out for too long like with Irene last year but at least we have a generator so it could be worse! ..........and yay to also being a July baby! :thumbup:

Still no symptoms for me which is really starting to get my hopes up! AF is due at some point over the weekend. Still hopjng for a July baby!!

Good luck to everyone else whether it be testing soon or lots of :sex: !!!!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all!
So glad you East Coast ladies are safe - some scary pics on the news this morning - hoping you've had the worse of it and you'll all be ok :hugs:
Must be hormonal as actually a little bit tearful if any of my B&B buddies get hurt in the storm, our news said that 13 people died in NYC overnight and got all worried :-( Horrible.
Then last night had big rant / cry at DH for not being affectionate enough towards me the last few days! :blush: Either it's cos I'm ill or AF is due or, dare I hope, early preg moods?!?! We'll see...
Having really odd cramps last 12 hours, like very sharp AF cramps enough to wake me up in the night :growlmad: 
So there's definitely something going on down there. Strangely for the first cycle since TTC I have no desire to test whatsoever, more than happy to sit and wait it out. I think it's because a BFN would take my hope away and then I'd be sitting there waiting for AF to come as a certainty. Even a bit annoyed that I'll have to test Thurs for my scan if AF hasn't shown, don't think I would have done otherwise. And DH, who is the one who hides my tests normally, is even asking why I've not tested yet! 
Hope our newly pregnant wonderful ladies are feeling ok, those BDing are having lots of fun, and those in the middle of AF are pampering themselves and enjoying junk food and a glass of wine!
:dust:


----------



## more babies

Baby1 I've been feeling the same way.. although I've been trying to blame it on lack of sleep from the kids not feeling well. I've also been feeling run down but telling myself I just got what the kids have. I've just been tired and more hungry and a little annoying toward DH :haha:  I also haven't really had the desire to test either. I will probably be testing Thursday though just because I'm getting measured for a bridesmaid dress and if I am somehow actually pregnant then I would be almost 7 months for the wedding :dohh: BUT I don't even want to test early! So looks like we will be testing the same day although I'll still be a day or two early...

Oh and thanks for your concern about us during the storm! :hugs: Luckily us up here in MA weren't hit has hard as other places even though there's still lots of damage and power outages.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Ladies you are all wonderful and I as Plastic does check in on you all* can't wait for more BFP.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Well my af/chemical bleeding has finally stopped! Which means we can now move on and get dtd again! It was strange as it only lasted 3 days :shrug:....... I am on cd4 :)


----------



## koj518

Toms - My chemical messed up my cycle too. The month of my chemical I had a really long af and then the next month I had a 3day period. I think I'm finally back to normal this month. 

Thanks everyone for thinking about the East Coast folks! I am safe in Boston :) 
morebabies - glad you had a generator! I hope your power come back soon if it hasn't already! 

Lotus - yay! Thanks for continuing to check in on us :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, its been a busy morning! I have been trying to write this for the past two hours and finally am able to send it now...

More babies: Glad to hear that you are safe and I hope you have your power back. I live in the Toronto area and we had a storm warning here as well but it wasn't nearly as severe as what you had to deal with. Also, everythings sounds promising there so I am thinking of you and have everything crossed for you on Thursday! 

Baby: Your symptoms also sound good. Maybe not wanting to test is a positive sign? Am also wishing you tons of good luck and will be thinking of you on Thursday.

Koj: Glad that you are safe as well and I would definitely recommend taking a prenatal. As soon as I told my Doctor that we were TTC, she advised that I start taking one. I don't know if it improves your chances of conceiving but it is beneficial to be taking one when you do conceive. 

Breadsticks: Thank you so much for the information, very helpful. Interesting that you OV so early as I too seem to be showing more fertile signs early on this cycle, (CD 8 and 9 as well), so maybe that is a good sign? 

Lotus: Glad to hear that the more relaxed approach has worked so well for you! Also, glad that you are going to continue to check up on us. We would miss you if you just disappeared!


----------



## Breadsticks

I am glad you east coast ladies are safe! I have a friend who just moved to NYC over the summer and thankfully she is OK, she is one of the lucky ones who hasn't lost power. 

Koj, a friend of mine actually recommended it to me. She can't stomach regular vitamins so her doctor recommended prenatals. I get the gummies because they taste really good! I'm also not sure if it helps with conception, but the sooner you are taking them once you conceive, the better...might as well just take them all the time :)

more babies, I have my fingers crossed for you! I'm glad you are so relaxed, I think that's great :) I hope you need a bigger dress for the wedding! :winkwink:

baby1, Friday night (11DPO, the night before I tested) I was so cranky with my husband! All because I was hungry lol. Then I had a short cry for no reason, my husband was just like, "Let's go to the store and get you a test" lol! I think he was pretty sure I was pregnant because he also got me some Welch's sparkling grape juice to toast with if I got a positive test. I hope you get your BFP Thursday! :thumbup:

Lotus, I hope you are doing well :)

Toms Mummy, I'm glad AF is gone! Your positive attitude is so inspiring :) I have my fingers crossed for you!

Mrs. Eddie, isn't it so weird how our bodies do that? It's crazy how ovulation can happen at such different times each month. I hope that early ovulation turns into a BFP for you! :D

As for me, I took another test this morning and it turned almost immediately and was much darker :) I wasn't too terribly worried, but I definitely was nervous, so it was nice to see it. Beyond that, I'm just exhausted all the time. My poor husband, all I do is sleep lol


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Koj, I hope it doesn't take too long to go back to normal, I'm hoping to try again this month! :)

Glad you're safe where you are..... is the storm over now? or where is it? Also, I agree with Mrs E & Breadsticks on the prenatal vits.... I didn't find out I was pg with lo till 12 weeks gone and I panicked as I hadn't taken the vits! x

Baby1.... things sound really promising! Finger's crossed x

Thanks Breadsticks :)..... I'm trying to look on the brightside and get bdING! :)


----------



## babybemine

Hi everyone. It is hopeful seeing everyone with the :BFP:. I am hoping that mine will be this month. 9dpo with many symptoms whether they be for oncoming AF or BFP time will tell.
I have increased appetite, vivid dreams x3days (when I can't remember the last time i had even dreamed prior to this week), occasional insomnia, cramping, lower back pain, stuffiness with post nasal drip, some nausea (which could be from post nasal drip). Some weird craving was wanting salty foods. No real bb tenderness as of yet.


----------



## koj518

yay breadsticks for your line getting darker :D I bet seeing the progress is a ton of fun :) I can't wait to do it myself someday!!

Toms - Yes, I hope your body goes right back to its normal cycle! 

Hi babybemine - Sounds like you have promising symptoms!

How's everyone else doing??? 

I'm at cd7 and getting crazy AF symptoms like really bad backache, AF cramping, and the side of my face and neck have gone to zitsville!! I never breakout even when I have my AF! weird..!!! Oh and I'm still spotting dark brown things... I have no clue what my body is doing these days. ::sigh::


----------



## EMA811

Lotus - Great to see you on, Hope you and the bean are both well!

Morebabies & Baby - Lots and lots of luck! 

Toms Mummy - Good luck and happy BDing

Babybemine - Good Luck FXed for you!

AFM... AF came


----------



## more babies

I started getting really hopeful since I've not had any "symptoms" this cycle but now I'm starting to feel like AF is definitely coming. CM has pretty much dried up today like right before AF and was a little crampy earlier and my bbs are getting slightly sore. I'm not going to be testing at all like I had planned because now I just feel like it would be a waste. Now I just want AF to hurry up and get here so I can move onto next cycle and make sure to get lots of :sex: in!!!

Baby1 hope you get your BFP tomorrow! I'll be checking in tomorrow for sure to see if you did and I'll be keeping everything crossed for you in the meantime! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Koj, I reckon spots are a good sign :)


----------



## koj518

EMA - sorry your AF showed :( 

more babies - I hope your AF stays far far faaar away!!!!!!

Toms - I honestly don't know whats going on... after I wrote that post, I got ewcm with pink blood streaks on my tp today.. I'm only cd7 so I'm guessing its leftover AF but its so weird.. why pink blood after 2 days of brown spotting!? I think I might try opks for the first time this month!! Should be interesting :) Does anyone have any recommendations of the opk brand!?!?


----------



## Toms Mummy

I don't know what to think Koj... v strange! No advice on opks I'm afraid x


----------



## baby1wanted

Well ladies Thursday morning here, no sign of AF so I tested and BFN :-(
Now on cd47 with no sign of AF coming and thoroughly fed up. 
Just wish she'd get here now....


----------



## more babies

Awww baby1 I'm so sorry you ended up with a negative :hugs: Having cycles that long must be so irritating!!

Koj that is very weird! I can't remember.. did you ever get an actual period with normal flow at any point or has it been all spotting and whatnot?


----------



## koj518

baby1 - So sorry you got a BFN. It sucks being in limbo. Lots of HUGS. :hugs:

morebabies - I did get a full blown AF this cycle - just happened to come 5days early! its cd8 for me today and I am still spotting with lots of CM.. After my chemical in August my body's just been really weird :shrug: How are you doing? I hope your AF is staying far away from you :)


----------



## more babies

Oh that's right Koj I forgot AF came early for you. Hopefully things straighten out for you soon!

No AF for me but if I have a 28 day cycle then I'd be due tomorrow, however, I haven't had a 30 day cycle in a while and I usually get one every so often so I'm due really any time over the weekend. Cramping I had yesterday is gone and back to nothing now so we'll see :shrug:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome babybemine :hi: Your symptoms sound promising and I have my fx for you. Good luck!

Ema: So sorry AF got you Hun :hugs:

Morebabies: Remember you're not out until AF shows. Sounds like things sound promising again, I have my fx crossed for you!

Tom's Mum: I'm glad things have sorted themselves out and you are ready to BD again! I really hope November is lucky for you!

Koj: That is odd about the spotting. Does it tend to happen after you BD? I have that happen twice last week and once this week but both times it was just one spot and the morning after we had BD. I have heard that this can happen (something about small amounts of the uterine line shedding during intercourse, which is apparently common during ovulation or right before AF is due). Maybe that is what's going on? In terms of OPKs, I have never used them but anyone I know who has used them is a big fan of the Clearblue Digital ones, (smiley face). They leave no doubt to when you are ovulating, whereas the ones with the lines can apparently be more difficult to read. 

Baby: So sorry about the BFN hun :hugs: Maybe you ov later than you thought and it is still too early? I'm sorry that your cycles are so crazy right now and am still holding out hope for you! I hope all goes well with your scan today too. 

AFM, not much to report. Things are busy, which is good as it keeps me occupied and focused on other things. I hope everyone had a great Halloween yesterday. We had over 100 kids come to our place, which was lots of fun, especially as most of the kids in our neighbourhood are between the ages of 3-5. I had a couple that actually walked right into our house :haha:

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well!


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks everyone - you're all wonderful :flower:
Off for my scan now - long story but I have to travel from North Wales to Manchester, England for my scan. So going to treat myself to a shopping trip in the Trafford Centre (mahoosive shopping centre) afterwards. Got a girly weekend away in just over a week so if I'm not pregnant then I think I deserve new dresses for cocktail bars! Got to see the good side of things eh?! :winkwink:


----------



## baby1wanted

Happy Friday ladies! Me again!
So out comes my obsessive side now.... 
Have been looking back at my diary - I don't temp or use OPKs but do monitor CM, pain etc. 
Looking back I _may_ have ovulated later than I thought - it seems like I had 2 different patches of EWCM and pain, just before the second patch I had a few unexplained days of diarrhoea also which I've read can be a pre-ovulation sign (google is a very dangerous tool when TTC!!!). If I did ovulate on the second patch then AF wouldn't be due until sunday / monday...... so my heart tells me I _may_ still be in with a chance.... my head however tells me I'm clutching at straws! :haha:
I think the most likely outcome is that my body's tried to ovulate twice, failed each time and I'm having an anovulatory cycle :-(


----------



## baby1wanted

Forgot to say hope everyone has a lovely weekend! :flower:


----------



## Noo

We're yet to even BD this cycle which is worrying me, though DH has had a bout of flu which has left him pretty lacking in energy or any kind of inclination. I asked him to erm... empty left overs last night and he said he couldn't even manage that so looks like I may be out this month, though not due to O till around CD21/22. Hoping he gets better soon!!


----------



## more babies

Wow Mrs. Eddie that's a lot of kids! We just leave a bucket of candy outside since we are obviously out with the kids but we don't get many at out house anyways. We had a great time with the kids though!

Baby1 hopefully you're still in and you do end up with your BFP!!!

Noo hopefully your DH is feeling better soon so you can get to BDing just in time for ovulation!

AFM.. if I'm having a 28 day cycle then AF is due today. No sign yet but I do have a period of time where i get a lot of 29 day cycles and even 30 days once every couple months. Yesterday I ended up just ordering my bridesmaid dress 1 size bigger just in case I get pregnant at some point and if not then ill just have to get some extra alterations to get it to my size. After DH and I had our usual Friday lunch date today I got a bottle of wine to have if/when AF shows up! :wine: :haha:

Hope everyone has a great weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww that's rubbish baby1 if you didn't even O this month! :(.... Lets hope that's not the case! Where abouts in North Wales are you? I'm there too! :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Noo - hope you get to BDing soon! We missed a few days this month cos DH had a humdinger of a migraine, it's so frustrating isn't it!

Thanks morebabies - hope AF stays away this weekend and you never get to have your wine :winkwink:

Tomsmummy - I'm in Flintshire in a little village not too far from Mold, where are you?! Small world eh?!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Cool!.... I grew up in Prestatyn but live just outside Caernarfon now in Llanberis :)


----------



## Noo

Argh! DH was due to finish work at 5 and has already been kept on duty for an extra 2 hours guarding a scene. I can already feel the "I'm too tired" excuse coming tonight :( Glad my OPK are negative. How long does it normally take a no test line OPK to turn into a faint then dark one? I had already got faint ones by the time I started using them last month.


----------



## koj518

MrsEddie- what a fun Halloween!!! My friend actually got 500 trick or treaters this year.. apparently her street has been known to be THE street to trick or treat on. How crazy is that!?

Baby1 - Google is my best friend and my worst enemy. hahaha! I'm sure you know what I mean. But I think you are toootally still in!

Morebabies - I reeeeally hope you get your BFP this weekend! FX'ed for you!

Noo - I hope you get your BD'ing in! ;) 

I hope everyone has a nice relaxing weekend :D


----------



## more babies

Wow 500!! That's unbelievable! I have to say.. I'm with you ladies and googling :haha: I google everything all the time! My husband usually yells at me to stop especially if I'm at it when the kids are sick with something and I've become much worse since these smart phones came out. :dohh:


----------



## baby1wanted

Toms Mummy said:


> Cool!.... I grew up in Prestatyn but live just outside Caernarfon now in Llanberis :)

Ah lovely part of the world! Been in Wales for 3 years now, from Manchester originally (hence the scan, my gynae is still there and I really trust him so not keen on changing) and really love it, don't miss the city at all!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Baby: Boo to an anovoluntary cycle:growlmad: I really think you may have just OV later than ususal and am keeping my fingers crossed for you still! And yes, as Koj and Morebabies have said, step away from Dr. Google :haha: I was driving myself mad for awhile googling every little symptom. I was pregnant, I was infertile, I had a luteal phase defect, the list goes on and on. Just relax and take things one day at a time, I know that everything will work out! And yay for the dresses; I absolutely love shopping, (one of my favourite extra curricular activities) :happydance:

Noo: Sorry bding hasn't been happening but it sounds like you still have lots of time :thumbup: I find now that we are being more relaxed, my DH is much more willing to perform shall we say:blush: Plus I threaten to bring the BBT back out if we aren't Bding enough, which normally straightens him out pretty quickly, (he hated that thing).

Morebabies: It is a lot of kids but it is so much fun! I love seeing all the kids in their costumes. I'm glad that you had a great time with your LOs. I think that buying the dress one size bigger was a good idea! I did that for my sister's wedding in August too just in case...I really hope that you won't need that bottle of wine this weekend and am sending lots of :dust: your way!

Koj: It was fun and WOW I cannot imagine having 500 show up :shock: My DH and I pretty much had to take shifts by the door as the kids were coming in droves at one point. At 500 I think you would just be throwing candy at them...

And Baby and Tom's Mum: Completley unrelated to TTC but as you are talking about where you live...I went to London to visit one of my best friends last year and wish that I had got to see more of the country. We went to Windsor and Richmond but my DH and I really want to make a trip back to do a tour of the English countryside.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Oh and most importantly...

Wishing all of you lovely ladies a happy, restful and wonderful weekend filled with lots of :sex::dust::bunny: and :drunk: (if necessary)


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks Mrs Eddie - each day AF stays away I get that little bit more hopeful.....
The UK has some really beautiful countryside - if you do come back then let me know and I'll send you a big long list of places to go to! I hear Canada has spectacular landscapes as well, the world really is beautiful in places


----------



## Noo

more babies said:


> My husband usually yells at me to stop especially if I'm at it when the kids are sick with something and I've become much worse since these smart phones came out. :dohh:

Google told me DS had appendicitis when NHS Direct told me constantly it was a 24 hour sickness bug - 24 hours after first vomiting he'd had an emergency appendectomy and had such an infected appendix it had burst, turned into a gooey mess and had leaked poison into his abdomen resulting in a 90 minute procedure taking over 4 hours to cleanse his insides....

... Google isn't always a bad thing :)


----------



## Noo

Mrs. Eddie said:


> We went to Windsor and Richmond but my DH and I really want to make a trip back to do a tour of the English countryside.

If you come back to the UK - You should venture further north and come visit the Yorkshire Dales.... Absolutely beautiful countryside that I completely take for granted.... Or the Lake District.... Again, beautiful!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yeah I second going to Yorkshire and the Lakes :).... I do like Wales though!

My Uncle lives in Alberta in Canada, he has an RV and told me I must come over with the family and take it for a trip :)...... I'll take him up on it when we have the money!


----------



## baby1wanted

AF is here - I'm out :-(


----------



## more babies

Aww baby1 im so sorry :hugs: :hugs: 28-30 days seems like hell to wait for I cant imagine having to wait almost two months to find out anything. Hopefully you have better luck next cycle!! :hug:


----------



## more babies

Sooo I just took a test because DH and I are going out tonight and BFN :sad1: Surely if it was going to be positive it would show up by now. Oh well..


----------



## babybemine

more babies said:


> Sooo I just took a test because DH and I are going out tonight and BFN :sad1: Surely if it was going to be positive it would show up by now. Oh well..

Sorry it was not a bfp for you.

I had the same idea as well. Woke up and felt that today was the day that i had to test. Pulled out my First Response 6 days early test and :bfn: for me as well. I was really hoping it would be positive. Here is to getting your :drunk: on tonight


----------



## Noo

babybemine said:


> more babies said:
> 
> 
> Sooo I just took a test because DH and I are going out tonight and BFN :sad1: Surely if it was going to be positive it would show up by now. Oh well..
> 
> Sorry it was not a bfp for you.
> 
> I had the same idea as well. Woke up and felt that today was the day that i had to test. Pulled out my First Response 6 days early test and :bfn: for me as well. I was really hoping it would be positive. Here is to getting your :drunk: on tonightClick to expand...

Do bare in mind those tests only show BFP 6 days early in something like 59% of women! There is time yet! The % goes up every day closer to your period.


----------



## babybemine

Noo said:


> babybemine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more babies said:
> 
> 
> Sooo I just took a test because DH and I are going out tonight and BFN :sad1: Surely if it was going to be positive it would show up by now. Oh well..
> 
> Sorry it was not a bfp for you.
> 
> I had the same idea as well. Woke up and felt that today was the day that i had to test. Pulled out my First Response 6 days early test and :bfn: for me as well. I was really hoping it would be positive. Here is to getting your :drunk: on tonightClick to expand...
> 
> Do bare in mind those tests only show BFP 6 days early in something like 59% of women! There is time yet! The % goes up every day closer to your period.Click to expand...

My AF tracker says I should start in two days


----------



## Noo

babybemine said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybemine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more babies said:
> 
> 
> Sooo I just took a test because DH and I are going out tonight and BFN :sad1: Surely if it was going to be positive it would show up by now. Oh well..
> 
> Sorry it was not a bfp for you.
> 
> I had the same idea as well. Woke up and felt that today was the day that i had to test. Pulled out my First Response 6 days early test and :bfn: for me as well. I was really hoping it would be positive. Here is to getting your :drunk: on tonightClick to expand...
> 
> Do bare in mind those tests only show BFP 6 days early in something like 59% of women! There is time yet! The % goes up every day closer to your period.Click to expand...
> 
> My AF tracker says I should start in two daysClick to expand...

Test again when she's late x


----------



## baby1wanted

more babies said:


> Sooo I just took a test because DH and I are going out tonight and BFN :sad1: Surely if it was going to be positive it would show up by now. Oh well..

:hugs: Sorry for the BFN hun :-(



babybemine said:


> more babies said:
> 
> 
> Sooo I just took a test because DH and I are going out tonight and BFN :sad1: Surely if it was going to be positive it would show up by now. Oh well..
> 
> Sorry it was not a bfp for you.
> 
> I had the same idea as well. Woke up and felt that today was the day that i had to test. Pulled out my First Response 6 days early test and :bfn: for me as well. I was really hoping it would be positive. Here is to getting your :drunk: on tonightClick to expand...

Sorry to you too babybemine :hugs:

I'm currently consoling myself with chocolate, wine and strictly come dancing :flower:


----------



## more babies

I'm out :cry: woke up with AF today. This is only the second time ever that I've had a 31 day cycle. I was really starting to think that somehow this was actually it. I guess I'll just have to make sure we :sex: more this cycle...


----------



## koj518

baby1 - sorry the AF got you :( Here's to a better month!!!

morebabies - sorry the AF got you as well. I also had the longest cycle in Sept (31days) and I was SO convinced it was my month and was crushed when I got a BFN :( Happy BD'ing this month!

babybemine - you're not out til the ugly witch shows!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Baby and Morebabies: I am so sorry that AF got you :hugs: I hope that you enjoyed your weekends and Baby glad to hear that you were able to indulge a bit. Here's to a lucky next cycle!

Babybemine: I have my fx for you that the witch stays away, keep us posted!

Noo, Baby and Tom's Mum: Thanks for all your travel suggestions. We are planning to make another trip to see my friend within the next two years so I will definitely ask for your suggestions. Last time our visit was really busy given that we spent a week in London and then headed to Paris...

And yes, Canada is beautiful. Alberta and BC both have some amazing natural features, (I personally LOVE Vancouver), and I happen to think that Toronto is one of the best large cities around, though I may be slightly biased :haha:

Hope you are all doing well. Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## baby1wanted

more babies said:


> I'm out :cry: woke up with AF today. This is only the second time ever that I've had a 31 day cycle. I was really starting to think that somehow this was actually it. I guess I'll just have to make sure we :sex: more this cycle...

Sorry AF got you hun :hugs:


----------



## babybemine

Nasty witch visited. :cry:

Getting another OPK reader for this month. Any recommendations? My last one was first Response month kit and I wasted half the box because they are no good.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

babybemine said:


> Nasty witch visited. :cry:
> 
> Getting another OPK reader for this month. Any recommendations? My last one was first Response month kit and I wasted half the box because they are no good.

So sorry about AF Hun :hugs: 

In terms of OPKs I don't use them so I can't make any personal recommendations but I know a number of people who really like the Clearblue Digital Ones, (with a smilely face), as you don't have to try and interpret lines.


----------



## Noo

babybemine said:


> Nasty witch visited. :cry:
> 
> Getting another OPK reader for this month. Any recommendations? My last one was first Response month kit and I wasted half the box because they are no good.

I use the cheap ones from amazon from CD10 until I start seeing 2 obvious lines. Once the lines are obvious I start to use clearblue digital once (they're expensive so I don't want to use 20 a month!). Seems to be working well at the minute.


----------



## baby1wanted

babybemine said:


> Nasty witch visited. :cry:
> 
> Getting another OPK reader for this month. Any recommendations? My last one was first Response month kit and I wasted half the box because they are no good.

Big hugs to you hun :hugs:


----------



## turtlettc

I went off Yaz October 12th - because of the pill, I hadn't had a period in about 2 years. Anyways, so I went off and we're ttc and I expected to get a period right away after going off but I didn't. After two weeks of waiting around for af, I started charting my bbt using Kindara (iPhone app that rocks!). I had NO IDEA how to interpret it so I sent it to the Kindara experts who responded saying I MAY have ovulated on the 27th and the intercourse we had 1 and 3 days before MAY have resulted in a pregnancy.

So yeah - since I haven't had a period in FOREVER and I don't remember what symptoms I typically would get prior, I am finding myself extra in tune to the symptoms I have now. On the 29th I had WEIRD cramps and a pinching feeling on my right lower abdomen for like 6 hours and my nipples and more recently my breasts (and my armpit on one side) have been sore.

Anyways, I've already taken 4 pregnancy tests - the last one was on Saturday. I have one left and I am determined to save it - although since I don't know when to expect my period, I don't know when to take it. *sigh* 

Anyway, I just came on here to vent all my symptoms and talk to other ladies in the same ttc tww boooooat.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

turtlettc said:


> I went off Yaz October 12th - because of the pill, I hadn't had a period in about 2 years. Anyways, so I went off and we're ttc and I expected to get a period right away after going off but I didn't. After two weeks of waiting around for af, I started charting my bbt using Kindara (iPhone app that rocks!). I had NO IDEA how to interpret it so I sent it to the Kindara experts who responded saying I MAY have ovulated on the 27th and the intercourse we had 1 and 3 days before MAY have resulted in a pregnancy.
> 
> So yeah - since I haven't had a period in FOREVER and I don't remember what symptoms I typically would get prior, I am finding myself extra in tune to the symptoms I have now. On the 29th I had WEIRD cramps and a pinching feeling on my right lower abdomen for like 6 hours and my nipples and more recently my breasts (and my armpit on one side) have been sore.
> 
> Anyways, I've already taken 4 pregnancy tests - the last one was on Saturday. I have one left and I am determined to save it - although since I don't know when to expect my period, I don't know when to take it. *sigh*
> 
> Anyway, I just came on here to vent all my symptoms and talk to other ladies in the same ttc tww boooooat.

Hey Hun, sorry that you are in limbo right now, that really sucks :growlmad:

When I went off the pill it took awhile for my AF to come back, (my circumstance was different than most others though because I have a chronic condition that flared up and caused me to lose a lot of weight at the same time too). It is really common for it to take awhile for your AF to get back on schedule after the pill so that might be what's happening with you right now.

I would wait another week and if still no AF test again. If still negative, you may want to go see your doctor as a precaution. I know when I went to see mine after being off the pill she told me that if I didn't get a period after 6 months then they would look at prescribing something to start a bleed, (she said it was common for women to sometimes miss AF for 2-3 months after being off the pill). 

This happens to lots of women after coming off the pill so no worries; stupid BC really messes with our bodies more than we realize. Or maybe you are preggers, which would be awesome as well :happydance:

Try not to stress, I am sure things will work themselves out soon!


----------



## koj518

babybemine - sorry the AF got you :( I was gonna try OPKs this month but I'm thinking I may have missed the opportunity this month.. I don't really know how they work but you're supposed to start testing around cd10 right? I'm already at cd14 and I think I am going to O any day between now and Friday.. I think I'm just gonna DTD everyday til Friday. Lucky DH ;)

Noo - I may try your method next month ;) I love amazon.. 

turtlettc - sorry you're in limbo. Just as MrsEddie said, I'd try again in a week or so ;)

How's everyone else doing?? MrsEddie, are you in your tww?? 

AFM, I saw myself in the mirror this morning and had one of those "I look good today" moment so I'm thinking I will O soon :) time to :sex:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

koj518 said:


> babybemine - sorry the AF got you :( I was gonna try OPKs this month but I'm thinking I may have missed the opportunity this month.. I don't really know how they work but you're supposed to start testing around cd10 right? I'm already at cd14 and I think I am going to O any day between now and Friday.. I think I'm just gonna DTD everyday til Friday. Lucky DH ;)
> 
> Noo - I may try your method next month ;) I love amazon..
> 
> turtlettc - sorry you're in limbo. Just as MrsEddie said, I'd try again in a week or so ;)
> 
> How's everyone else doing?? MrsEddie, are you in your tww??
> 
> AFM, I saw myself in the mirror this morning and had one of those "I look good today" moment so I'm thinking I will O soon :) time to :sex:

I believe I am in the TWW :haha: We have been so busy this month that I haven't been thinking too much about it. I think I may have OV early this cycle but not sure. When I see my natural family planner I will have to ask her what she thinks.


----------



## turtlettc

Thanks Mrs. Eddie - I've been actively avoiding the reality that it'll take 6 months to a year for af to figure herself out. Meanwhile, I'm hoping this thread will keep me from testing like crazy and getting all discouraged. I'm trying to stay optimistic given that my cycles were always very regular in the past and that my temps look fairly biphasic so hopefully at least hormones are regulating.

koj518 - How much success have you had predicting O via the "Lookin' Good" method?


----------



## babybemine

Trying the answer brand this month. I liked the first response opk but I did the 20 day pack and had to throw out so much....i am not that wasteful of a person and it kind of hurt to throw them out


----------



## koj518

turtlettc said:


> koj518 - How much success have you had predicting O via the "Lookin' Good" method?

haha. possibly no luck! But I like thinking that if I think I'm lookin' good then my DH will think so too and we'd have a fun evening ;) haha. I don't track my temp or use opks (yet) so I'm really not sure if there's any truth in the "lookin' good" myth :) haha

MrsEddie - yay :D I'll join you in the tww soon!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

QUOTE=koj518;22842051]


turtlettc said:


> koj518 - How much success have you had predicting O via the "Lookin' Good" method?

haha. possibly no luck! But I like thinking that if I think I'm lookin' good then my DH will think so too and we'd have a fun evening ;) haha. I don't track my temp or use opks (yet) so I'm really not sure if there's any truth in the "lookin' good" myth :) haha

MrsEddie - yay :D I'll join you in the tww soon![/QUOTE]

OMG Koj :rofl: I am sure your DH will be unable to resist you!

And yay for your upcoming TWW, looking forward to the company!


----------



## koj518

Mrs Eddie - it totally worked last night ;) hahaha:haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

koj518 said:


> Mrs Eddie - it totally worked last night ;) hahaha:haha:

BAHAHAHA You go girl! :thumbup:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hey, looks like most of us are heading in to tww soon :)..... I had loads of really watery cm over the past couple of days, it's stopped today so hopefully I will be or have O'd recently! We bd this eve so fx'd :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Toms Mummy said:


> Hey, looks like most of us are heading in to tww soon :)..... I had loads of really watery cm over the past couple of days, it's stopped today so hopefully I will be or have O'd recently! We bd this eve so fx'd :)

Yay, exciting! Good luck Tom's Mum!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey ladies.

Just checking in. Best of Luck for TWW and lots and lots of baby dust.

Well I have had a dr's visit and due my first booking visit this coming Friday. I am hoping all is well. I have had sore breast on and off I am always peeing lol and feel real tiried. The nausea really kicked in this week but mainly when I have not eaten for a while. So I am eating little and often. 
I have already gone from a C cup to a D cup bra size lol
Best of luck ladies hoping you get your BFP soon xx


----------



## MummyWant2be

Good luck to all our TWW :happydance::happydance:

Lotus - glad you having symptoms -that's your sticky right there hun!:hugs: let us know how the appointment goes.


----------



## koj518

Hi Lotus! Hope your appointment goes well and thanks for checking in on us :D 

TomsMum - Yay for O'ing :) 

AFM, I had tons of watery CM this weekend (but not much EWCM as I usually do) but I totally missed my chance to DTD because we were visiting friends :( I'm already feeling out this month. SAD.


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies! Long time no see I know. I took last month really badly and needed to throw myself into other things for a while. I've had an odd month. Was convinced I was preggers at first. No symptoms to speak of except the usual AF ones and I felt a little nauseaous but I often do all the time. The two days ago I had what I can only describe as very heavy spotting so I thought AF was coming early. She then stopped - again not unusual for me. But then she was actually due today and no sign so I POAS and guess what...


BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so happy I can't quite believe it! 

Baby dust to all you ladies.


----------



## koj518

annio - HOW EXCITING!!! So happy for you :) So your Nan's prediction was only 1 month off for you!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies!
Sorry been away for a bit - also trying to distract myself a little from TTC.

Annio - fab news, so happy for you and wishing you a H&H 9 months, don't be a stranger here though! :happydance:

Sending you :hugs: Koj - you never know there's a lot of people on here who think they're out with mis-timed BDing then they get a BFP! 

Lotus - good to hear from you and glad all is ok :thumbup: 

AFM I am VERY happy today as got my gynae appointment through and it's only a few weeks away - the 6th Dec. The consultant isn't going to know what's hit him - going to lock us in a room until he agrees to give me clomid!! :haha:

So going to try and completely take my mind off TTC this cycle. AF is due around 22nd December so hopefully I'll start clomid around then and get myself into a 'normal' cycle for the new year! 

Good luck to everyone heading into the TWW :dust:


----------



## koj518

Hey baby1 - I hope you get your clomid!!!! I love the determination :) Good luck!

soooo... I just experienced my FIRST ovulation spotting..! omg, so crazy! imagine my surprise when I wiped on CD19 (what I thought was 2dpo) and saw EWCM mixed with streaks of dark blood...!!! I used a tampon right after and got pink blood on it so I'm starting to winder if I haven't O'ed yet.. That would mean that I have a really short LP... That would kinda explain why I haven't conceived yet... :( well... I guess I'll be DTD tonight just in case.. ha. I really should've used OPKs this month... argh. I got too busy and lazy. haha. Maybe next month.


----------



## annio84

KOJ so happy you didn't miss ovulation! Good luck and baby dust!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay Annio! Huge congrats Hun! I am so happy for you; I remember that you had a hard time last month and were pretty down. I am so glad that things worked out for you and that you've got your little sticky bean now! 

Lotus: Glad to hear that all is going well with you and babe. Sorry that you have started to feel sick. One of my friends who had really bad MS swore that keeping crackers with her at all times, (even eating one before she got out of bed), really helped. I can't believe that you are 6 weeks already; you'll be in second tri before you know it!

Koj: Don't freak out yet, maybe the streak of blood and pink that you saw was IB...:happydance:

Baby: Glad to hear that you will be seeing your doctor soon and being proactive about what you think you need moving forward. Let us know how it goes!

Hope all of the rest of you lovely ladies are well. My DH and I were both off yesterday for Remembrance Day so we had a lovely long weekend away and saw some friends and family. Back at work again today, now to go through the mountain of emails that await me....:ignore::comp:


----------



## koj518

annio - in hindsight, I think what I thought was EWCM was leftover :spermy: from the night before :dohh: so I'm thinking I O'ed before the spotting when I had watery and EWCM over the weekend. Oh well.. :shrug: I guess we'll see. 

It's been awfully quiet around here recently. How's everyone doing??


----------



## koj518

Mrs.Eddie - I think we posted at the same time! haha. So jealous you got yesterday off! It's funny that Canada and the US have the same holidays but named differently.. haha! Veteran's day is a "holiday" in the US but most people don't have it off.. weird right??

And thanks for thinking on the positive side. I didn't even consider that it could be IB because my phone app tells me that I O around CD15 but clearly my phone doesn't have much to base this prediction on since I just record when I get my AF. It could be possible that I O'ed early and that it was IB :) I won't get my hopes up.. but doesn't hurt to stay positive!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

We must have posted at the same time Koj! 

Yes, what's really odd about Remembrance Day is not everyone gets it off. I work at a Zoo, which is considered a municipally run institution, (i.e. government), so I get it off and my husband gets it off because he works at a bank. Everyone else basically has to work, (very weird).

It has been quiet on here but I think a number of people are at the beginning of their schedule...Hopefully things will pick up as more people begin to enter the TWW and then we'll get even more BFPs on here :thumbup:


----------



## baby1wanted

Ok ladies so a bit of an odd thing has happened...
I am cd11, last cycle was 49 days so I wasn't expecting anything to happen for a while.....
I did take soy on cd4-8 to see if it'll help shorten things.

Then this eve (sorry if TMI) when I wiped after a wee there was a big load of pink/slightly orange CM on the paper - and it was like stringy EWCM - a bit thicker than the normal EWCM I get but definitely very stretchy.
I've also had a day of left sided pain....
Now I do have endo and quite often get pain BUT it tends to be in the run-up to / during AF and I've NEVER had mid-cycle spotting before.
What do you all think?

Probably nothing but you know what it's like when you're TTC - you read something into everything!!

PS - am posting this on a few threads so sorry if you see this more than once :blush: :flower:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Congratulations Annio :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

baby1wanted said:


> Ok ladies so a bit of an odd thing has happened...
> I am cd11, last cycle was 49 days so I wasn't expecting anything to happen for a while.....
> I did take soy on cd4-8 to see if it'll help shorten things.
> 
> Then this eve (sorry if TMI) when I wiped after a wee there was a big load of pink/slightly orange CM on the paper - and it was like stringy EWCM - a bit thicker than the normal EWCM I get but definitely very stretchy.
> I've also had a day of left sided pain....
> Now I do have endo and quite often get pain BUT it tends to be in the run-up to / during AF and I've NEVER had mid-cycle spotting before.
> What do you all think?
> 
> Probably nothing but you know what it's like when you're TTC - you read something into everything!!
> 
> PS - am posting this on a few threads so sorry if you see this more than once :blush: :flower:

Hey Baby, did you BD last night? I have heard that arrousal/semenal fluid can look like EWCM and the slight reddish tinge could have been some spotting from that? Or it could be related to ovulation, which would be super awesome :happydance:


----------



## koj518

Hey Baby1- It sounds pretty similar to what I had, except mine was at CD 19 (of my 29day cycle). As Mrs.Eddie mentioned, I had BDed the night before so I think the stretchy CM like substance was definitely :spermy: but the blood definitely was not. This is TOTALLY TMI but we had a quicky :rofl: and totally wasn't aggressive or anything. I also know that it wasn't from BDing because the spotting continued until today which is CD20 (I still get some pink/orange CM when I wipe). I can't tell what this is a sign of... I doubt its IB so I'm guessing its O spotting. I totally understand what you mean by reading into everything... I spent about 5hrs googleing CD19-20 and spotting. HAHA :rofl:

Can you remind me - did you get a full on AF last cycle?? did you ever test??


----------



## koj518

Oh! and I bought OPKs for next month :) Now even if I get my AF this month, I have something to look forward to!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Annio - congratulations hun...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## baby1wanted

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Hey Baby, did you BD last night? I have heard that arrousal/semenal fluid can look like EWCM and the slight reddish tinge could have been some spotting from that? Or it could be related to ovulation, which would be super awesome :happydance:




koj518 said:


> Hey Baby1- It sounds pretty similar to what I had, except mine was at CD 19 (of my 29day cycle). As Mrs.Eddie mentioned, I had BDed the night before so I think the stretchy CM like substance was definitely :spermy: but the blood definitely was not. This is TOTALLY TMI but we had a quicky :rofl: and totally wasn't aggressive or anything. I also know that it wasn't from BDing because the spotting continued until today which is CD20 (I still get some pink/orange CM when I wipe). I can't tell what this is a sign of... I doubt its IB so I'm guessing its O spotting. I totally understand what you mean by reading into everything... I spent about 5hrs googleing CD19-20 and spotting. HAHA :rofl:
> 
> Can you remind me - did you get a full on AF last cycle?? did you ever test??

Thanks both! I did wonder if it was BD related - we had BD'd 2 nights before though so don't know if that's a bit of a gap for it to happen?
I would LOVE it to be O spotting!!! I think we'd be out for the month as DH has now pulled his back and in no fit state for :sex: but if it meant I had anywhere near a normal cycle then I'd be over the moon! 

Koj - last Af was a it lighter and a day shorter than normal but pretty sure it was a proper AF... I had tested 2 days before she arrived and BFN (didn't cheat though I promise - I thought AF was nearly a week late at that point!! :haha:) 

:flower:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Congratulations Annio yea. Hope you can come and join us over on the refugees page lol. How are you feeling?

Koj hope this is your month whether it is ov bleed or IB. We can't help but obsess.

Baby1 sorry to hear about your DB back problems I hope you caught the eggy.

AFM trying to stay positive that the nausea a good sign. It just feels horrible but I have my little things in place to ease. Lots of babydust to the TWW ladies.


----------



## koj518

baby1 - yea usually :spermy: comes out within 24hrs for me so it sounds like it was EWCM for you :) I hope it was O spotting and that you're on track for a regular cycle!!! and I hope your DH feels better soon :flow:

Lotus - Sorry you're feeling nauseous :( I hope the first trimester goes by quickly!!

Mrs.Eddie - how's your TWW going?? you must be nearing the end soon? 

Toms, morebabies, babebemine - you guys must be heading into your tww soon! Good luck!

Noo - how are you doing? 

Sorry if I missed anyone..!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Baby, that does seem a bit late for it to be BD related; maybe it is early ovulation! I hope that it helps to give you a normal cycle and that you did catch that eggy!!! 

Lotus: Boo to MS but as you said its for a good cause and it means that your little bean is snuggling in and getting cozy!

Koj: AF is due on Friday so just playing the waiting game now :coffee: I also go to see my Natural Family Planner again tonight so I am excited to see how she interprets my schedule.


----------



## baby1wanted

Lotus Womb said:


> Congratulations Annio yea. Hope you can come and join us over on the refugees page lol. How are you feeling?
> 
> Koj hope this is your month whether it is ov bleed or IB. We can't help but obsess.
> 
> Baby1 sorry to hear about your DB back problems I hope you caught the eggy.
> 
> AFM trying to stay positive that the nausea a good sign. It just feels horrible but I have my little things in place to ease. Lots of babydust to the TWW ladies.

Thanks Lotus - I would def take the nausea as a positive sign - bet it's all a bit stressful for you but try and relax and enjoy it all if you can!! :hugs:



koj518 said:


> baby1 - yea usually :spermy: comes out within 24hrs for me so it sounds like it was EWCM for you :) I hope it was O spotting and that you're on track for a regular cycle!!! and I hope your DH feels better soon :flow:
> 
> Lotus - Sorry you're feeling nauseous :( I hope the first trimester goes by quickly!!
> 
> Mrs.Eddie - how's your TWW going?? you must be nearing the end soon?
> 
> Toms, morebabies, babebemine - you guys must be heading into your tww soon! Good luck!
> 
> Noo - how are you doing?
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone..!




Mrs. Eddie said:


> Baby, that does seem a bit late for it to be BD related; maybe it is early ovulation! I hope that it helps to give you a normal cycle and that you did catch that eggy!!!
> 
> Lotus: Boo to MS but as you said its for a good cause and it means that your little bean is snuggling in and getting cozy!
> 
> Koj: AF is due on Friday so just playing the waiting game now :coffee: I also go to see my Natural Family Planner again tonight so I am excited to see how she interprets my schedule.

Thanks ladies guess we'll see what happens! DH's back is a little better so am pouncing tonight! :haha:

Good luck to everyone in 2WW! :flower:


----------



## koj518

haha baby 1! love it. :rofl: pounce away!!!! :D


----------



## Noo

I'm good thanks. Waiting for AF. Think she's due on 19th. Though excited as I'm getting my new car next week :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I went to see my natural family planner last night and we went over my cycle. The timing was actually quite good as we had a pretty much a full cycle to review and discuss.

The excellent news was that she said my body is completely doing what it is supposed to be doing :happydance: She was actually surprised and impressed that it was functioning so well given my recent illness. So she is quite pleased and so was I.

She also said our BD timing was good this cycle, so we're on the right track. And I had correctly determined my ovulation day, which she was also pleased about. 

The only thing she is a tad concerned about was that I had a few days of spotting throughout my cycle, (about 3). Some after BD, some not. She thinks it might be due to lower iron, which I do have. I am on a supplement but I am also going to try and eat some more iron rich foods. She suggested liver :sick: Um, no thanks :haha:

Anyway, I just wanted to share as I am relieved that my body is functioning well. I was afraid she would say that my body was still not working properly so it was a pleasant surprise. 

Hope all of you are doing well!


----------



## koj518

Mrs. Eddie - SO happy to hear that everything went well for you yesterday! and its interesting what you mention about spotting and low iron. I used to be anemic as a child and although I'm no longer anemic, I still have a lower iron count (not enough to be on meds). I wonder if this is what caused my mid cycle bleed this month!? that would be really interesting.. Maybe I should start eating more dark greens (no liver for me either. haha)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Koj! 

It can't hurt to try re the Iron. I had never even thought of that but when she saw the various spotting she thought that Iron could be the culprit before I even mentioned that I have had low Iron.

This is also the first cycle that I have experienced some spotting which is why it flagged with her. If is normal for you, than likely not a concern. The one instance of spotting (of the three) may have been related to ovulation as well as it happened the day before but we couldn't be certain because of the two other occurences.

Also, (and likely TMI), but mine is not heavy at all. It is like one or two spots and is brown. Is yours similar?

The liver was her suggestion as one of her students had tried it because she had lots of spotting throughout her cycle and apparently got rid of it all after just one month of introducing liver into her diet once a week, (apparently she likes it :shock: When she suggested it to me I was like, no way lady, I don't even eat red meat :haha:

Though, if you do eat red meat apparently hamburger and steak are good. She said just adding one of those a week can make a big difference...


----------



## koj518

Thanks for all the info Mrs.Eddie! This is really good to know. (and nothing is ever TMI for me!!!!)

This is the first time I ever spotted mid cycle so its very perplexing to me. I actually had a decent sized dark maroon streak in my tp the first time I noticed it. After that, I went to the bathroom couple times and it left several spots of fresh pink blood on my undies, and then the next day my cm had a pink/orange tinge until midday so I guess the spotting lasted about 30hrs. 

I eat red meat but not very often.. maybe I need to change that. I'm still gonna say no to liver:nope:. I don't even know where to get them... :haha:


----------



## Noo

Red meat, green leafy vegetables, dried fruits such as apricots and raisins, breads and cereals (fortified with iron) are all good for Hb levels xx (As is dark chocolate but think of your waistline ;) )


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Koj, I figured nothing was TMI on here :haha:

Your spotting sounds a bit different than mine but interesting that we both experienced it this cycle. We'll have to see if more iron helps.

Oh and I have seen liver before at the grocery store, (DH pointed it out to me as apparently my FIL loves it), and it looks disgusting. Really dark red, looks slimy, YUCK!

Thanks Noo for all the other suggestions and congrats on the new car, exciting! What are you getting?


----------



## Noo

I'm getting a Mini :) I've been after one FOREVER! Went in to sort paperwork out today and took a sneaky pic as she was sitting there looking pretty.
 



Attached Files:







Ebony.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## koj518

OOOOOooo!!! looks so pretty Noo!!!! I'm jealous! and it looks even prettier with the European license plate!! 
My sister also has a Mini and its not only cute but drives really well. The pick up on those little dudes are amazing.


----------



## Noo

koj518 said:


> OOOOOooo!!! looks so pretty Noo!!!! I'm jealous! and it looks even prettier with the European license plate!!
> My sister also has a Mini and its not only cute but drives really well. The pick up on those little dudes are amazing.

It had no plate on it when I first went to look at them and was worried the plate would destroy it's prettiness but it doesn't. It makes it look more like a British classic :) I'm in love with her - She's called Ebony :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Ebony is beautiful Noo, congrats! It is so much fun getting a new car, though for the first year I had mine I drove around paranoid, afraid of getting any sort of scratch or bump...


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

Stalking as usual :haha: Just thought I would chime in and let you know that I drive a big white Nissan Navara bakkie (South African slang for 'pick-up truck'), and her name is Delilah :rofl: Glad I'm not the only one that names inanimate objects!


----------



## Noo

plastikpony said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Stalking as usual :haha: Just thought I would chime in and let you know that I drive a big white Nissan Navara bakkie (South African slang for 'pick-up truck'), and her name is Delilah :rofl: Glad I'm not the only one that names inanimate objects!

My previous car was called Betsy... I totalled her last month :( 

My temporary car is called Henry. He came pre-christened with that name though!


----------



## koj518

Hehe love all the cute name for cars! Maybe i will name mine next time!

MrsEddie, how's your cycle going? I know you're wrapping up your tww soon. Good luck!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi, wow this thread is moving so fast! I've become a stalker I'm afraid as haven't had time to reply but glad everyone is holding in there :hugs:

My tww finishes in 5 days time eek! I'm getting tingly nipples so fx'd :)


----------



## koj518

Me too Toms Mummy! exactly 5days!


----------



## babybemine

I have a question.

EWCM????

TMI The last time the OPK said I was positive I had stretchy clear mucus. Is that EWCM, or is EWCM clear liquid like eggwhite?


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh, Koj... Goodluck! My nipples are getting so tingly, I'm being positive!

Babybemine, I think the clear stretchy stuff is ewcm. I get really watery cm for about 2/3 days before O and then the clear stretchy stuff during O. I can only really tell I'm nr O though from the watery cm x


----------



## Noo

Brown spotting/CM for me last night during my night shift. Not much else at the minute, maybe slight staining upon wiping. No cramps etc but I expect that'll come during tonight's nightshift and AF will arrive tomorrow as FF predicted. Definitely out this cycle. BFN this morning.


----------



## koj518

sorry Noo :hugs: maybe you'll get a Chrstmas bfp!?

babybemine - my ewcm looks very similar to :spermy: but it has more of a off white tinge to it and is stretchier. 

Toms - I'm trying to stay positive but I'm feeling out because the timing of our BD this cycle. I guess we'll find out soon. Good luck to you too!!


----------



## babybemine

Well my OPK date was not definite as I was unsure on the tests but we did :sex: around the time so FX while I am in the 2ww. Hoping for a positive before I have to go to the specialist....would love to cancel and say no thanks I am :bfp:...
FX


----------



## koj518

babybemine - good luck in your tww!

So this is gonna be gross, but I've had really bad diarrhea two mornings in a row. Like stomach flu kind of diarrhea. But its only first thing in the morning and then it goes away like it was nothing. Of course, I've googled the heck out of it and it looks like some people have issues with diarrhea during their first weeks of pregnancy but it seems its not a very common early sign of pregnancy. I hope I didn't eat anything weird...


----------



## Toms Mummy

I've been getting that too koj! Not ill, just loose bowels in the morn! Random!........ I'm feeling very hopeful this month, my nipples have been tingling like crazy to the point of hurting all day today :)..... I'm not going to test until I'm a week late though as don't want to be disappointed with a Chemical again :(

Nooo..... the brown cm might be IB???? You're not out yet :)


----------



## koj518

Toms Mummy - good to know I'm not alone!! I hope its a good sign for both of us :) I know this defeats the purpose of this thread but I think I'm going to have to test early this cycle.. I am going to test on Wed before we leave for Thanksgiving because my in-laws love cocktails and I want to know for sure if I can drink or not! It will still be day of AF so its not too early I guess.. I hope I won't be able to drink this year :D


----------



## Toms Mummy

I hope u can't drink too, although I don't know if I'd be able to resist cocktails!

Question for all.... Bit tmi but do any of u avoid dtd during the tww? We dtd this morn, I was a bit nervous as last month I had a chemical.


----------



## koj518

Toms- I've always thought about that too. Actually we DTD this morning as well. hahaha. I don't think I can keep my DH from DTD for two weeks unless there's clear evidence that that's what it takes to conceive!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Sorry been stalking the last few days - whenever I've had a chance to catch up on the thread I've not had enough time to reply! 
And only time for a quick one now so just want to say good luck to everyone in the 2WW - hope it's all your month! 
I have no idea what's going on with me - lots of pain so either ovulating or it's the endo - if it's the endo and it carries on then it's more surgery for me :-(
:dust: to everyone!


----------



## more babies

Hey girls! I've been a bit down about TTC since last cycles BFN. I've been coming on here real quick once in a while to follow you guys but haven't stayed on to post anything. I just have this feeling like another baby is just not in the cards for me :cry: I also think I need to go talk to my doctor due to the amount of pain I have at times.. thinking it might be endo :shrug: Things have been good with DH and I tho and we just went to the patriots football game over the weekend and sat in some amazing seats but all this TTC stuff and it not working is just looming over me.

Anyways sorry for the depressing post I'm just not in high spirits at the moment..

Koj and Toms mummy I hope you girls get your BFPs this cycle. Everything is sounding really promising!! I can't wait to find out!!

Baby1 as far as your endo goes.. what does it feel like for you? And how were you diagnosed with it? I'm actually a really open person and will talk about anything and everything with just about anyone and always full of TMI :haha: but when it comes to doctors I'm really shy and uncomfortable for some reason :dohh: and part of me just doesn't want to find out there's something wrong with me :sad1:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi more babies - sorry you've been feeling low - this whole things really can be hard work at times :hugs:

Mine is a long story so here goes.....:coffee: And apologies in advance for TMI!

Started my periods age 10/11 and always had bad period pain. Got worse so by 15 would regularly pass out with pain but was told I just had 'normal' period problems. By 16 I'd had 2 hospital admissions where they thought I was having ectopic pregnancies despite me saying there was no chance I could be pregnant (they though I was a scared teenager too embarrassed to admit it) - they couldn't believe when I said it was a 'normal' period for me (both times I was alone with school friends and they called ambulances when I passed out). GP then put me on the pill which really did work a treat, pain much better and much less bleeding. I remember trying to come off the pill when I was about 21 just to see what happened - I had a 6 week withdrawal bleed which only ended when the GP put me back onto the pill - again told this was all 'normal'

Fast track to 25 when I got married (I was a virgin until I got married - religious choices - so didn't start having sex until this point). I had noticed already that despite the pill my periods were getting heavier and more painful but still not as bad as a teenager. Then over a couple of month sex started becoming very painful, anything remotely deep penetration wise was like being stabbed. Also bled a fair bit at times after sex. Then started with sharp stabbing pains on both sides and also in my rectum - another couple of trips to A&E where they though I was having ectopics or said I was having bad UTIs - GP also treated me for recurrent UTIs as I was also having pain weeing and blood in urine (not obvious to the naked eye but when they dipsticked it it always showed positive for blood traces). To be fair though he also referred me urgently to a gynaecologist at this point and I cannot fault the input I've had from there. Saw the gynae, had a US scan then laparoscopy which confirmed widespread endo - my rectum/lower bowel was stuck to my womb explaining the rectal pain (also unpleasantly passed blood rectally a couple of times), my bladder had some endo inside it (explaining the pain weeing and blood in urine) and general pelvic 'deposits'
Had another lot of surgery (also laparoscopic) to remove it all and it really did work a treat, was completely pain and bleeding free for a good few months. 

Unfortunately things were complicated as it turned out I had low level cancer cells mixed in with the endo. Apparently I have a rare thing where my ovaries themselves are fine but they 'throw off' tumour cells into my pelvis. Normally happens in post menopausal women and they just whip everything out but obviously I didn't want that! So I'm monitored with scans every year to check for tumour regrowth.

Stayed on the pill throughout all this time as birth control but also helps keep the endo at bay. Came off in Feb when we started TTC. My cycles are all over the place which I blame the pill for (they were very regular as a teenager) and now my old endo symptoms seem to be making a come back and worse each cycle. Main issue really is that sex is becoming painful again which is obviously bad news when you're doign lots of BDing!! :blush:

Had an MRI a couple of weeks ago and see the gynaecologist on 6th Dec so we'll have to see where we go from there - it's my first time seeing him since we started TTC. I'm more than happy to bear up with the pain etc if he thinks I've got a chance conceiving but I'm starting to wonder if another 'clear out' might help both for me and for chances of regulating my cycle and helping TTC. I suppose the answer is that if they remotely suspect any tumour regrowth I'll have no choice but to go to surgery....

Well that was a long one, DH has fallen asleep whilst I'm typing!! Sorry for all the TMI but it might be helpful to see if any of your symptoms match. It's actually been quite cathartic for me writing the whole story down, a lot of it was not nice to deal with at the time. If I manage to get just one baby out of this body of mine I'll be eternally greatful!!


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

Sorry for crashing in again :haha: Can you tell I stalk you guys regularly?

MoreBabies, I just wanted to give you my experience with Endometriosis, since it is SO different to Baby1wanted. 

Baby, how absolutely hectic for you! Sounds like you really had it bad, I hope it hasn't grown back to madly, but sometimes a good clear out is all it takes - I should know, it worked for me!

Ok, so my cycles have always been like clockwork, you could set the sun by them. I was on the pill from a young age for my skin, and came off about a year before TTC. My cycles were normal right from the first month off the pill. In March this year I had a laparoscopy, just to 'check everything out'. My gynae is very proactive, and he said the only way we would know if my tubes were blocked or if I had Endo, was to go in there and look, so that's what we did. I had absolutely NO symptoms. No painful periods, regular cycles, nothing at all indicated there might be something wrong excpet that I wasn't pg yet. 

Turns out I did have Endometriosis. Only level 2, so not nearly as bad as Baby, but the problem was the location. It was covering both of my ovaries. So while I was ovulating every month, the eggs weren't getting to where they needed to go! Had the laparoscopy and HEY PRESTO!! I'm oer halfway through my pregnancy already.

Holding thumbs for all of you lovely ladies!! Looking forward to seeing you all in the Refugee Thread soon! :thumbup:

And btw, FlamingPanda, who started this thread, had her baby girl last week and everything is going great! :happydance:


----------



## knk2011

I've decided to wait until I'm late. Could somebody look at my chart and tel me what you think?


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww big hugs baby1 and more babies, ttcs bad enough without extra obstacles! Fx'd for both of you xxx :hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

I'm glad I'm not alone dtd during tww koj.... That males me worry less! Thanks!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Makes, makes! Damn iPhone!


----------



## MummyWant2be

:hugs: to baby1 and more babies :hugs::hugs:

Toms Mummy - i actually avoided dtd on my tww...:haha: its very silly but yeah TTC makes us do crazy thngs!:dohh:

FX'd to all of you in the tww!:happydance:

Plastik - Oh my Congrats to Panda :happydance::happydance: a first baby for this thread!


----------



## Proserpina

I won't be TTC until January 2013, but when that time comes, I do not plan to do any tests unless my period is at least one week late. I'm not knocking the women who do choose to test early, but I don't much see the point when our bodies have a built-in "pregnancy test" that's pretty darned reliable when it's a negative (period arrives) and a decent indicator of a positive (period late/missed). :shrug: While an early positive pregnancy test can be a good sign, an early negative would just have me spinning my wheels and wondering if it's really accurate. Better to just wait and see what my body says, and then get confirmation from a pregnancy test if things look good.


----------



## babybemine

Proserpina said:


> I won't be TTC until January 2013, but when that time comes, I do not plan to do any tests unless my period is at least one week late. I'm not knocking the women who do choose to test early, but I don't much see the point when our bodies have a built-in "pregnancy test" that's pretty darned reliable when it's a negative (period arrives) and a decent indicator of a positive (period late/missed). :shrug: While an early positive pregnancy test can be a good sign, an early negative would just have me spinning my wheels and wondering if it's really accurate. Better to just wait and see what my body says, and then get confirmation from a pregnancy test if things look good.

The problem is when periods are not regular. When TTC the 2ww could be longer and when waiting and hoping for a BFP all signs of pending AF tend to resemble that of being pregnant. When all your hope is looking at the BFP and babies are calling your name you are willing to spend the extra money or take the extra time to POAS. It is hard to wait. Kind of like Christmas/birthdays and knowing there is a box with your name on it. Even though you can't open it to know for sure what it is, it sure doesn't stop you from picking it up, weighing it, turning it over, shaking it, and ultimately guessing at what it is. That is what POAS is.......


----------



## Proserpina

babybemine said:


> When all your hope is looking at the BFP and babies are calling your name you are willing to spend the extra money or take the extra time to POAS. It is hard to wait. Kind of like Christmas/birthdays and knowing there is a box with your name on it. Even though you can't open it to know for sure what it is, it sure doesn't stop you from picking it up, weighing it, turning it over, shaking it, and ultimately guessing at what it is. That is what POAS is.......

I think that's the difference between me and a lot of people. These days I would never pick up a present and shake it, weigh it, lift up the corners of the paper, etc. I'd rather just wait and be surprised. 

I agree that an irregular period is a better reason to test, though I would probably still wait at least 14dpo to be sure. That's just me though. Like I said, I have nothing against anyone else for doing it different. :thumbup:


----------



## babybemine

Proserpina said:


> babybemine said:
> 
> 
> When all your hope is looking at the BFP and babies are calling your name you are willing to spend the extra money or take the extra time to POAS. It is hard to wait. Kind of like Christmas/birthdays and knowing there is a box with your name on it. Even though you can't open it to know for sure what it is, it sure doesn't stop you from picking it up, weighing it, turning it over, shaking it, and ultimately guessing at what it is. That is what POAS is.......
> 
> I think that's the difference between me and a lot of people. These days I would never pick up a present and shake it, weigh it, lift up the corners of the paper, etc. I'd rather just wait and be surprised.
> 
> I agree that an irregular period is a better reason to test, though I would probably still wait at least 14dpo to be sure. That's just me though. Like I said, I have nothing against anyone else for doing it different. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I wait, but it does drive me :headspin:. Though I have found that the anxiety of sort of knowing that the test is negative usually brings about the AF the next day.


----------



## koj518

morebabies, baby1, and plastic - thanks for your stories. It sounds really scary and makes me wonder if I should get checked out thoroughly too. Like plastic, I've always had a very regular cycle and I didn't think TTC would be this difficult... I'm at the end of cycle #10 and I'm feeling out this month.. Good luck to you morebabies and baby1. Let's hope we all end up with a success story like plastic :) 

Toms- how are you doing today? My AF is due to arrive any between now and Friday but I'm hoping she stays far far away... 

welcome proserpina! I agree with you. the later the better. the only time I test "early" (as in, the day of AF) is when I have somewhere to go that involves drinking, like holiday parties or weddings.. and I'll be testing tomorrow for that reason :)


----------



## Proserpina

koj518 said:


> welcome proserpina! I agree with you. the later the better. the only time I test "early" (as in, the day of AF) is when I have somewhere to go that involves drinking, like holiday parties or weddings.. and I'll be testing tomorrow for that reason :)

Alcohol is always a good reason to test early :winkwink:

And thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Proserpina

Theme song for the waiting-to-test club (SFW): 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hJInyTd25dQ#t=113s

Also works for team yellow.


----------



## babybemine

Proserpina said:


> Theme song for the waiting-to-test club (SFW):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hJInyTd25dQ#t=113s
> 
> Also works for team yellow.

Cute video. What is team yellow?


----------



## more babies

Baby1 and Plastik thanks for sharing your stories. :hugs: Baby1 you've had quite the journey and I hope it hasn't come back for you!

I got my first period just before I turned 10 so definitely on the early side. Never had any issues until I got heavy into sports then I would only get my period every 3-4 months. As I've said before I got pregnant by my bf at the time when I was 16. Had my daughter then went on the pill. A few years later lost my pill pack with 2 weeks left on it when my now DH and I were moving and decided I would wait and just start a new pack after my period and got pregnant then from missing the end of that pack of pills. Ever since having my 2nd daughter I couldn't find a pill that worked for me that didn't make me very ill so for the last 4-5 years we've been using condoms only and have been very careful. Periods have been normal like clockwork. However more recently (the last year or so) at times my cycles can be very painful. Sometimes just around ovulation.. other times from ovulation till my period which is what happened last cycle. Other cycles I have no pain. When it does happen sex is uncomfortable and DH can absolutely not go in all the way without it being too painful. Sometime the pain during ovulation times can be almost unbearable as with period cramps. Its definitely not the same with every cycle though.

I know this is something I need to talk to my doctor about and I will. I just have to get myself there. I will probably wait until after the holidays then make myself an appointment. Until then I'm just going to try not to stress about it or ttc. I wish I didn't feel so uncomfortable with doctors and its not that I don't like mine because I love both my GP and my gyno. I don't know :shrug:

Anyways sorry for such a long post and probably some rambling.. I hope to see some BFPs around here soon!! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi proserpener (sp) sorry! I test late too, planning on testing when a week to 2 weeks late this time as I had a chemical last month and got my hopes up with am early bfp!

I'm good today koj, still tingly sore bbs, no cramping though but lots of white creamy cm! (tmi) sorry! I went to the climbing wall today and was cautiously jumping 
of problems but my gp friend said that they're v well protected at this stage!


----------



## Proserpina

babybemine said:


> Cute video. What is team yellow?

People who are waiting till birth to learn the sex of their baby and not finding out via ultrasound or amniocentesis.


----------



## more babies

Good luck testing tomorrow Koj!! I hope you get your BFP! Sounded like you could have had some implantation bleeding earlier in your cycle. Keeping everything crossed for you and sending some :dust: your way!!!


----------



## more babies

Oh and btw my friend.. who is now nearing the end of her pregnancy.. had diarrhea around the time of her BFP too. So hopefully thats a good sign for you :winkwink: i always had the opposite problem with my pregnancies.. id only go once every week and a half to two weeks :shock:


----------



## koj518

Awww! Thanks morebabies :) I'm not too hopeful but we shall see. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hey Koj, looking forward to hearing your result today :)..... I hope it's positive! x


----------



## MummyWant2be

Yeay for testing Koj! keeping everything crossable crossed for u!:happydance:


----------



## koj518

Hey ladies, 

as expected, I got my BFN this morning. I'm around 13dpo so I should see something if I'm pregnant but it was stark white! AF should arrive any day now. Oh well, at least I'll get to test out my opks this cycle. I may need help since it will be my first time using opks! 

I'm off to the in-laws this afternoon so I'll see you guys after Thanksgiving :) 
Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## more babies

Awww sorry to hear that Koj :hugs: :hugs: Have a good Thanksgiving and relax with some drinks and get ready for next cycle! I tried OPKs before.. the clear blue digital ones and got a positive then ended up getting another positive a few days later after a negative so I became stressful for me and decided not to even bother with them again. Hopefully they work out good for you though and you get a BFP next cycle!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww sorry koj :hugs:.... 13dpo can still be a bit early for some, I hope af stays away and u get a chance to test again next week! X


----------



## koj518

Thanks ladies! 

I hope so too Toms :D


----------



## plastikpony

Aww, hang in there Koj! The BFP I got at 17dpo was pretty light, I'm sure I would have had a BFN at 13dpo. Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## babybemine

Hang in there and keep trying. Test again closer the the date


----------



## knk2011

Hi girls. 

My temps are still up at 13dpo. Decided to not test until af is late though!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wow plastic u 21weeks already!..... Are u finding out sex? X


----------



## plastikpony

We have, he's a little boy!! Ethan James :dance: Can't believe it really, feels like I'm forever waiting for something (the waiting definitely doesn't stop after TTC) but now it feels like its going so fast!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww boys are great! Congrats x


----------



## MrsMummy85

Hi hope it's ok for me to come in on the conversation here.. myself and my dh have 2 gorgeous boys one age 9 and the other age 3 (will be 10 ans 4 in jan) we also had a baby girl last august 2011 but she was born 13 weeks prem and sadly passed away 4 weeks later i suffered a mc in august as well i found out really early was only about 4 weeks ... so we got married 7 weeks ago and decided to try for another baby this being the last time ... I stopped taking my pill in october my last period was the 26th oct i ovulated round about the 11th 12th and we were ( i'm new to this and not sure of all the lingo yet so please bear with me) "active" all that week if you know what i mean, as this is our first month ttc i wasn't expecting too much we don't want to put a lot of pressure on ourselves but when you are ttc you know what it's like you can't seem to help it although dh is a lot more laid back than myself almost to the point of being horizontal haha ... so i know i was only 9/10 dpo yesterday but i had hpt's in so i decided oh why not ... and i was sure i could see the slightest faintest line although it was under torch light to see and i also had to dismantle it to make sure i wasn't seeing things (i know i sound like a crazy person) anyway i spent the whole day checking this same test i didn't want to do another one yesterday i thought it best to wait until this morning, which i have done and took another one about 5 mins ago and sure enough there is another line although still faint but definitely darker than yesterday and i can see it without the torch but i'm still not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me as i'm not due the witch until at least Sun/mon ( it varies between a period of 24 hours every month) im sitting so excited this morning but i don't want to build myself up i also know due to my previous mc not to count my chickens to early scared happy and a whole lot of other emotions at the same time.... my symptoms have really only been the hunger i think ive put on about a stone in the lst few days i can't stop eating no sickness as of yet but with my other preg the sickness didn't start till i hit 5 weeks anyway my nipples are tender to touch and i am urinating a whole lot more i seem to think i'm bursting but when i get there it's just a dribble (tmi sorry) my cm is creamy but not in abundance or anything i would have expected to be low and hard on the cervix by now coming up to my time of the month but it's really high i can't feel the opening ( tmi again sorry) well i will no doubt be taking tests all the way to sunday i shall keep you al updated and i look forward to reading more of your endings happy positive hpt's for al of you hopefully lots of baby dust to you :) 

xx


----------



## MummyWant2be

koj518 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> as expected, I got my BFN this morning. I'm around 13dpo so I should see something if I'm pregnant but it was stark white! AF should arrive any day now. Oh well, at least I'll get to test out my opks this cycle. I may need help since it will be my first time using opks!
> 
> I'm off to the in-laws this afternoon so I'll see you guys after Thanksgiving :)
> Happy Thanksgiving!!

so sorry for the BFN hun! will definetely be here helping you with OPKs :thumbup:

and hope u enjoyed the Thanksgiving at the inlaws!:hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi mrsmummy! Thanks for your post!..... So sorry about your losses :(.. It does sound like your pg again though :).... I've taken apart my hpts :haha: and never seen a line! Congrats!.... I'm excited as my symptoms are very similar to yours, my af was due today but
no show so far!.... I'm not testing till a week late though as like you I want to make sure if I am pg then it's going to stick before I get my hopes up! X


----------



## MrsMummy85

Toms Mummy said:


> Hi mrsmummy! Thanks for your post!..... So sorry about your losses :(.. It does sound like your pg again though :).... I've taken apart my hpts :haha: and never seen a line! Congrats!.... I'm excited as my symptoms are very similar to yours, my af was due today but
> no show so far!.... I'm not testing till a week late though as like you I want to make sure if I am pg then it's going to stick before I get my hopes up! X

Hi toms mummy thank you ... i'm the same i just couldn't hold off on the testing waiting is not one of my strong points impatient and obsessed ?? haha i'm really getting myself excited just want this week to be over with already with a pic of the hpt (when i get a strong line that you can actually see in a pic of course) wanted to do something a little different and thought it would be a lovely idea to tell him this way think he will be shocked too lol :happydance: here's hoping you get your pos test as well next week i don't know how you have the patience to wait go you... good luck and lots of :dust: to you 

xx


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww that sounds like a nice way of telling him!.... I am convinced I am pg even without taking a test so when
my boobs stop hurtin. I start poking them in panick :doh:.... If I carry on like this I might not have the patience to wait all week!


----------



## MrsMummy85

I don't know what happened to some of my post there it was supposed to say im wanting to tell him on a xmas card i will take a pic of the hpt when i get a strong enough line for a pic and send the xmas card to him from "bump" assuming that im not just seeing things haha ... might be over thinking it a little :wacko: :wacko: .. feeling nausea's now but think that's more excitement.... good luck and let us know what happens with your test xx


----------



## Toms Mummy

Haha, I thought u were saying u were going to take a pic and show him the pic instead of the stick.... On a digi that's nice as the result disappears after a day!... Even nicer idea is the Xmas card :hehe: x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hello Lovely Ladies!

Sorry that I have been away so long; its been a crazy week and I was away at a conference for most of the week. A lot to catch up on here!

First of all, AF came right on schedule for me on Friday so am CD 7 now. Was actually not too bad this month as I knew that if I got preggers last cylce or this cycle that it might conflict with my sister's wedding, (August 4), and I am the Maid of Honour so I don't want to miss it. Honestly though, I haven't stopped trying either cycle :winkwink: I figure that I will get my BFP when the time is right :thumbup:

Koj: I am so sorry to hear about the BFN! I hope that you have a wonderful Thanksgiving and enjoy your time with family!

Good luck Tom's Mum, I have my fx crossed for you!

Welcome Mrs. Mummy, good luck to you as well!

Baby: Sending you big :hugs: I am so sorry that you had to go through such an ordeal and I really hope that you do not have any endo. Sending lots of good thoughts your way.

Morebabies: I really hope everything is alright with you too Hun. I am so sorry that TTC has been difficult for you lately, it can really be an emotional journey. Hope you enjoy your Thanksgiving as well.

Welcome Prosperina! :wave: I totally agree with your theory around not testing early, our bodies really do let us know what's going on naturally, totally better to wait!

And nice to see you on here again Mummy! 

And just my thoughts but I have done some research and from what I have learned and discussed with my natural family planner, there is no need to avoid dtd during the TWW. (Thought you ladies and your DH's might be happy to hear that :haha:)

Again, sorry that I have been MIA lately. TBH, I will likely only be on here about once a week for the foreseeable future. Not only is life really busy right now, but I do feel that I have been obsessing a bit too much about TTC lately :wacko:, (though arguably much better than I used to be), and for my own personal sanity I need a bit of a break and to focus on some other things. However, I still want to see what is going on with all of you ladies so I will do my weekly check in when I can! 

OK enough of my rambling. I hope that you are all well!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

And huge congrats to Panda on the birth of her little girl, amazing news!


----------



## babybemine

I am at 5DPO. Is it too early for symptoms. Have right hip/back pain. Some cramping in lower right pelvic, achey back. Some increased urination. And low and behold sleep disturbances is upon me. Went to sleep and for some reason after 3 hours my body said "stop sleeping, that's enough." Too bad I have to work a 12 hour shift after so little sleep.:sleep:


----------



## baby1wanted

plastikpony said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Sorry for crashing in again :haha: Can you tell I stalk you guys regularly?
> 
> MoreBabies, I just wanted to give you my experience with Endometriosis, since it is SO different to Baby1wanted.
> 
> Baby, how absolutely hectic for you! Sounds like you really had it bad, I hope it hasn't grown back to madly, but sometimes a good clear out is all it takes - I should know, it worked for me!
> 
> Ok, so my cycles have always been like clockwork, you could set the sun by them. I was on the pill from a young age for my skin, and came off about a year before TTC. My cycles were normal right from the first month off the pill. In March this year I had a laparoscopy, just to 'check everything out'. My gynae is very proactive, and he said the only way we would know if my tubes were blocked or if I had Endo, was to go in there and look, so that's what we did. I had absolutely NO symptoms. No painful periods, regular cycles, nothing at all indicated there might be something wrong excpet that I wasn't pg yet.
> 
> Turns out I did have Endometriosis. Only level 2, so not nearly as bad as Baby, but the problem was the location. It was covering both of my ovaries. So while I was ovulating every month, the eggs weren't getting to where they needed to go! Had the laparoscopy and HEY PRESTO!! I'm oer halfway through my pregnancy already.
> 
> Holding thumbs for all of you lovely ladies!! Looking forward to seeing you all in the Refugee Thread soon! :thumbup:
> 
> And btw, FlamingPanda, who started this thread, had her baby girl last week and everything is going great! :happydance:

Wow plastik - that couldn't be more different from my story!! :haha: Big up for your gynae though, how great he was so forward thinking or you could still be TTC now and instead you're having a little boy yay! :happydance:



koj518 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> as expected, I got my BFN this morning. I'm around 13dpo so I should see something if I'm pregnant but it was stark white! AF should arrive any day now. Oh well, at least I'll get to test out my opks this cycle. I may need help since it will be my first time using opks!
> 
> I'm off to the in-laws this afternoon so I'll see you guys after Thanksgiving :)
> Happy Thanksgiving!!

That's rubbish Koj, sending hugs and hope you had a good thanksgiving :hugs::hugs:

_________

Welcome to prosperina, knk and Mrsmummy - good to have you on board! :flower::hugs::flower:



Mrs. Eddie said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies!
> 
> Sorry that I have been away so long; its been a crazy week and I was away at a conference for most of the week. A lot to catch up on here!
> 
> First of all, AF came right on schedule for me on Friday so am CD 7 now. Was actually not too bad this month as I knew that if I got preggers last cylce or this cycle that it might conflict with my sister's wedding, (August 4), and I am the Maid of Honour so I don't want to miss it. Honestly though, I haven't stopped trying either cycle :winkwink: I figure that I will get my BFP when the time is right :thumbup:
> 
> Koj: I am so sorry to hear about the BFN! I hope that you have a wonderful Thanksgiving and enjoy your time with family!
> 
> Good luck Tom's Mum, I have my fx crossed for you!
> 
> Welcome Mrs. Mummy, good luck to you as well!
> 
> Baby: Sending you big :hugs: I am so sorry that you had to go through such an ordeal and I really hope that you do not have any endo. Sending lots of good thoughts your way.
> 
> Morebabies: I really hope everything is alright with you too Hun. I am so sorry that TTC has been difficult for you lately, it can really be an emotional journey. Hope you enjoy your Thanksgiving as well.
> 
> Welcome Prosperina! :wave: I totally agree with your theory around not testing early, our bodies really do let us know what's going on naturally, totally better to wait!
> 
> And nice to see you on here again Mummy!
> 
> And just my thoughts but I have done some research and from what I have learned and discussed with my natural family planner, there is no need to avoid dtd during the TWW. (Thought you ladies and your DH's might be happy to hear that :haha:)
> 
> Again, sorry that I have been MIA lately. TBH, I will likely only be on here about once a week for the foreseeable future. Not only is life really busy right now, but I do feel that I have been obsessing a bit too much about TTC lately :wacko:, (though arguably much better than I used to be), and for my own personal sanity I need a bit of a break and to focus on some other things. However, I still want to see what is going on with all of you ladies so I will do my weekly check in when I can!
> 
> OK enough of my rambling. I hope that you are all well!

Hi Mrs Eddie! Sorry AF got you :hugs::hugs: bet you're looking forward to your sister's wedding though :flower:
I'm also trying to look on here a bit less - think DH is a bit concerned that TTC is consuming my life! :haha: So far I've managed to cut it down to every 2-3 days so good on you for going a week at a time!! :haha:



babybemine said:


> I am at 5DPO. Is it too early for symptoms. Have right hip/back pain. Some cramping in lower right pelvic, achey back. Some increased urination. And low and behold sleep disturbances is upon me. Went to sleep and for some reason after 3 hours my body said "stop sleeping, that's enough." Too bad I have to work a 12 hour shift after so little sleep.:sleep:

Hope your shift wasn't too bad after such a bad night :hugs: Maybe the cramping pain is a little bean nesting in though, wouldn't that be great! 
__________

Morebabies sounds like you could definitely do with a trip to the doctor - your symptoms could be a whole host of different things so definitely worth getting it looked into.... for me the key one was pain during sex as I wasn't going to give up on a good sex life that quickly!! :haha::blush::haha:
I know what you mean about it all though - I'm a physio (physical therapist for anyone American) and spend all day talking to consultant doctors with no problems but turn me into a patient and I'm a babbling mess in front of them. What's your DH like? Mine's a godsend in this situation - he comes with me to all appointments and does most f the talking. Whilst I'm there down playing my pain etc. he just chips in and takes over and tells it as it is! Maybe your DH could be of help?
The other thing I say when you go to a consultation is to always write down what you want to ask / say - they you can go through the piece of paper when you're in there and literally tick things off the list - nothing worse than walking out feeling like you didn't say half of what you wanted to! :dohh:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie nice to see you back around! I too havent been on as much.. sometimes I feel like it adds to the obsessing. Btw I think it was you who said you work at a zoo and when I read that it made me think of my youngest daughter who would love a job like that in the future. She loves animals.. but LOVES tigers and has since she was a baby. She wants to be a wild animal vet and even though she's only 6 (well 7 in 2 weeks :winkwink: ) I hope she keeps those dreams. But anyways we will go to the zoo and watch the tigers for ages.

Baby1 my DH wants me to get checked out. Unfortunately he woulnt be able to come to a regular appointmemt with me, only something major. He's the only one the works right now and he's also extremely busy at work. Although he would definitely speak up for me if I didnt! He takes some time off to go to our daughters appointments in Boston but otherwise he works a lot. He's definitely supportive though and hates to think im in pain and of course its aggravating for sex to be affected by it.. although he says its fine and he doesnt mind. The pain during sex is what got me concernd although I tried to make excuses for it each time. Then add in the pain I now get during some cycles and the fact that I cant seem to get pregnant after it was clearly not a problem years ago. Putting it altogether has made me have to admit there could be an issue. With doctors im also only like that with myself. With the kids im so forward and say whats on my mind. Maybe ill try writing my concerns down like you suggested. That could help. Thanks!!


----------



## more babies

Oh and Toms mummy.. I hope AF stays away for you and you get a BFP really soon!!! Keeping everything crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks More Babies but AF appeared today :( 2 days late! I'm gutted :cry:

I was so convinced it was our month.... I've had really sore boobs and no cramping at all, then today I felt really heavy down in my bits (tmi, sorry!) went to loo and there she was Grrrr :( Usually I have a couple of days build up of heavy cramps and sore inside legs before af shows!

On to next month!


----------



## more babies

Awww :hugs: Toms Mummy sorry the witch showed up :hugs: That's exactly what happened to me last cycle and I really thought it was it for me and I was late and everything too. It was such a huge let down. TTC is a lot harder then I ever would have thought! Massive :hug: to you!


----------



## babybemine

Aww nasty AF. Doesn't she know she is not welcome.
Hang in there.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yeah, it's definately harder enotionally than I thought it would be!.... I'm only on month 3 and thinking it's never going to happen! I really feel for those who have been ttc for a while x


----------



## Noo

AF showed up for me - Blah.. Onto the next cycle!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww, so srry Noo... It's heartbreaking isn't it? :hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

I've just put my dates in on an Ovulation calculator online and it turns out that my OH will be at work during our next 2 fertile windows!!.... So the next chance of us getting pg won't be until mid Jan!!! :(


----------



## more babies

:hugs: Noo sorry to hear the witch got you too!

Toms Mummy maybe since he won't be around it'll give your mind and body a chance to relax from ttc. Obviously that's not what you want but the two months we didnt try went by really fast and it was actually kind of nice not stressing about if I might be or not. We had also already been at it with no luck for 7 cycles so the break may have welcomed more by me. Anyway just trying to put some sort of positive spin on it :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks More Babies... it will be nice to know that I won't be getting the disappointment at the end of the next 2 months :) Also, our son is 4 in September and it would be nice to have another baby away from his birthday, like may or june :)


----------



## koj518

sorry the AF got you Toms and Noo. 
On to the next!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

more babies said:


> Mrs. Eddie nice to see you back around! I too havent been on as much.. sometimes I feel like it adds to the obsessing. Btw I think it was you who said you work at a zoo and when I read that it made me think of my youngest daughter who would love a job like that in the future. She loves animals.. but LOVES tigers and has since she was a baby. She wants to be a wild animal vet and even though she's only 6 (well 7 in 2 weeks :winkwink: ) I hope she keeps those dreams. But anyways we will go to the zoo and watch the tigers for ages.
> 
> Baby1 my DH wants me to get checked out. Unfortunately he woulnt be able to come to a regular appointmemt with me, only something major. He's the only one the works right now and he's also extremely busy at work. Although he would definitely speak up for me if I didnt! He takes some time off to go to our daughters appointments in Boston but otherwise he works a lot. He's definitely supportive though and hates to think im in pain and of course its aggravating for sex to be affected by it.. although he says its fine and he doesnt mind. The pain during sex is what got me concernd although I tried to make excuses for it each time. Then add in the pain I now get during some cycles and the fact that I cant seem to get pregnant after it was clearly not a problem years ago. Putting it altogether has made me have to admit there could be an issue. With doctors im also only like that with myself. With the kids im so forward and say whats on my mind. Maybe ill try writing my concerns down like you suggested. That could help. Thanks!!

Definitely get booked in to the gynae more babies!



Toms Mummy said:


> Thanks More Babies but AF appeared today :( 2 days late! I'm gutted :cry:
> 
> I was so convinced it was our month.... I've had really sore boobs and no cramping at all, then today I felt really heavy down in my bits (tmi, sorry!) went to loo and there she was Grrrr :( Usually I have a couple of days build up of heavy cramps and sore inside legs before af shows!
> 
> On to next month!




Noo said:


> AF showed up for me - Blah.. Onto the next cycle!

So sorry AF got you Tom's mummy and Noo, that's rubbish - hope you've consoled yourself with lots of chocolate and wine!

AFM I'm taking this cycle easy just BDing every couple of days and enjoying it :winkwink:
Only one week until I see the gynae now yay!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Baby1 :

I'm on cd7 today but there's not much point me keeping track atm as OH is now aay during our fertile time for the next 2 months :dohh:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## babybemine

What is considered early to test?


----------



## koj518

Hey ladies, 

more babies - I think I will get checked out as well if nothing happens in the next 2 months as February marks 1yr ttc. There's no harm in knowing what's going on right?? :)

Toms - I do that too even if I know my DH will be away around my fertile time and I won't have any chance that month!!! haha. 

babybemine - I think early is anything before day of expected AF. I think majority of people get BFPs on the day of their missed period :) Good luck!!

AFM - I'm on CD9. I've been using OPKs since CD6 and the lines are actually getting lighter... weird :( if I test today and its even lighter than yesterday I might start freaking out.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Oh I didn't realise you'd got a bfn this month koj... :hugs: I hope the test goes well tomorrow with the OPKs, I've just started using them yesterday (CD8) out of interest, as there's not much point really til Jan now! But it would be nice to get more of a grip on when I do actually O. So far I've had no line whatsoever. I have read that the line has to be the same or darker than the control to be positive so I wouldn't worry about it being faint, or fainter before O


----------



## more babies

Babybemine what Koj said. Anything before you miss your period is early and some don't even get their positives until a while after a missed period.

Koj I didn't have good luck with OPKs either. I got them thinking they'd make me less stressed about TTC and I thought I'd feel more in control of my cycle so to speak and ended being more stressed and confused after using them! :dohh:

Toms mummy hopefully the OPKs prove to be helpful to you for when you can get back to it in January! :thumbup:

AFM I'm due for AF around the 3rd or 4th. Once again have something to do right before I'm due making me want to test but this time I'm not going to. I actually didn't realize I was already due for my period soon! DHs work Christmas party is tomorrow night at F1 so there will be drinking and racing the cars. I swear every month there has been something going on right around when I'm due and I've sat out or whatever "just in case" and every time AF shows up. So I'm torn once again on what to do.....


----------



## koj518

Ohh oops. I guess I totally forgot to update you guys on that.. haha. 
Yea, AF got me Thanksgiving day:dohh: so we actually have really similar schedules, Toms! 

this OPK thing is a whole new adventure for me. I started testing CD6 because I actually have no clue when I O. The first day I took it the test line was pretty dark, almost as dark as the control line (here's a pic) 
The next day I took it around the same time of day (6:30pm) and the line was almost as dark but a bit lighter. and yesterday, I took the test around noon because I worked from home and the line was pretty faint. :shrug: No clue if this is normal... Hopefully I didn't miss my O at like cd4 or something.. that would be crazy.. right??


----------



## koj518

more babies said:


> AFM I'm due for AF around the 3rd or 4th. Once again have something to do right before I'm due making me want to test but this time I'm not going to. I actually didn't realize I was already due for my period soon! DHs work Christmas party is tomorrow night at F1 so there will be drinking and racing the cars. I swear every month there has been something going on right around when I'm due and I've sat out or whatever "just in case" and every time AF shows up. So I'm torn once again on what to do.....

I'm totally with you!! In Sept and Oct, it was a wedding, this month was Thanksgiving, and next is Christmas!!! I always end up testing couple days before my AF is due because I just want to make sure before I drink... (I'm not as strong willed as you are.. I love my red wines!) Good luck this cycle!!!!!! I hope you get your BFP :D


----------



## more babies

koj518 said:


> more babies said:
> 
> 
> AFM I'm due for AF around the 3rd or 4th. Once again have something to do right before I'm due making me want to test but this time I'm not going to. I actually didn't realize I was already due for my period soon! DHs work Christmas party is tomorrow night at F1 so there will be drinking and racing the cars. I swear every month there has been something going on right around when I'm due and I've sat out or whatever "just in case" and every time AF shows up. So I'm torn once again on what to do.....
> 
> I'm totally with you!! In Sept and Oct, it was a wedding, this month was Thanksgiving, and next is Christmas!!! I always end up testing couple days before my AF is due because I just want to make sure before I drink... (I'm not as strong willed as you are.. I love my red wines!) Good luck this cycle!!!!!! I hope you get your BFP :DClick to expand...

I love my white wines! :thumbup: I'm not strong willed :haha: I always end up doing the same thing and testing early too then don't drink anyways just in case the test somehow wrong because its usually a couple days before I'm due :wacko: then I always end up getting AF. I don't want to test early but then if by some chance I end up getting a positive this month Id feel so guilty for having a couple drinks. I feel like I'm losing my mind :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hello Lovely Ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. Things are really good here but busy right now. Still working with my natural family planner and things are all good on that front. This cycle looks even better than last so it looks like my body is back on track WOO HOO :thumbup:

Morebabies: Nice to see you on here too! I do work at a Zoo, The Toronto Zoo, which is one of the best in the world. I actually work in their fundraising area, overseeing communications for the capital campaign. I too LOVE animals and always wanted to work at a Zoo. I think its awesome that your daughter wants to work practice veterinary medicine at a Zoo, we need more professionals that specialize in medicine for exotic animals. When she gets a bit older you should ask your local Zoo if they will let her come in and spend some time with the vets, I know we have done that for kids before! Also, I agree that you should get to the doctor for a check up if something doesn't seem right. I am sure it is nothing but better safe than sorry. :hugs: I have my fx for you.

Sorry Tom's Mum about AF :hugs: Also, that really sucks about your DH's schedule making things difficult re TTC. You never know though, you could still end up with a surprise BFP!

Noo, sorry about AF as well.:hugs:

Baby: So glad that you are just having fun!!! We have been trying to do that for the last two cycles and I find that makes everything more enjoyable. It is funny that when you are thinking so much about TTC that part can become stressful (re timing). Even last week, I had talked with my family planner and showed her my chart and she suggested BDing that night just to cover bases. So we did but because we had just done it the night before DH really couldn't finished. He was all stressed about it and I just told him it was no biggie! Just even knowing that we should do it that night put additional stress on us, (next time I won't tell him that the family planner recommends that we bd on a certain night) :haha: I also hope all goes well at the gynae and can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## koj518

morebabies - haha. Glad I'm not the only one :) I hope AF stays far far away from you and that you get a BFP this cycle!!!!! 

Mrs.Eddie - glad to hear your cycle is looking even better!!! Are you trying anything other than seeing a family planner?? I totally understand about hubbies getting stage fright! haha. I don't ever tell my DH that I'm O'ing, though I'm sure he can tell by the frequency that I initiate a BD :lol:


----------



## more babies

I only have a minute so I'll respond more next time... just an update... AF showed up today a day or two late. Started getting my hopes up the last couple days :sad1:


----------



## koj518

so sorry morebabies :hugs: 
late AFs are the worst.. 
Enjoy some white wine tonight and relax if you can! :wine:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Sorry More babies :hugs:


----------



## Jamie Sue

Oh my goodness... Can I please join this thread? [-o&lt; Y'all are perfect for me!!! I am in NO WAY an early tester, and after awhile on here I thought I was the only one! :winkwink:
Alright, well I will tell you a little about myself. I am 26 years old. I have 2 children (DD 7yro & DS 5yro) from my first marriage. My DH and I have been TTC for 2yrs minus a 5 month break (so about a year and a half). I'm currently charting everything: my cycle, BBT, CM. I also just received my first OPT, so if this isn't my month, I'm stoked for those next month.
I'm currently on CD27 of an irregular 33-35 day cycle. I'm 8DPO and planning on testing on the 15th bc AF is due the 11th.
I hope I'm welcome here. I saw some wine lovers on here! :wine: I enjoy mine a lot too and definitly miss it sometimes :winkwink: Thanks ladies!!!
:dust:


----------



## babybemine

AF showed. Seeing fertility doc in the am.


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie glad to hear things are getting back to normal for you! Hopefully that means a BFP in the near future for you!! And thanks for the info about the zoo! I definitely want to get my daughter into something like that in the future and keep her passion for animals going. :thumbup: In South Carolina there's a thing where you can actually hold baby tigers so at some point we want to get down there because she would be in heaven!!

Babybemine so sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: Hope you have some luck with the fertility docs!

Welcome Jamie!! Always welcoming new people to the thread! And nice to see another from the states :winkwink: I've seen more on this thread then most others. I'm 27 with a 10 year old and tomorrow a 7 year old. :wacko: So crazy how time flies! Hope you have some luck getting your BFP soon and welcome again to the thread! 

AFM I think I'm losing it! :wacko: So two nights ago DH and I :sex: and when I went to the bathroom after to clean up and whatnot there was some light pink mixed in with his swimmers. So I didn't think much of it cuz its not the first time :sex: jump started AF. Yesterday morning I then had what looked to be the official start of AF and I was down about and all but then by mid day it was gone and had been gone ever since with the exception of maybe a few brown flecks that a normal person who isn't closely examining the toilet paper probably wouldn't see :haha: So now I'm afraid I'm going to be let down all over again. I'm telling you I'm losing it!! :wacko: :haha:


----------



## koj518

oh my gosh morebabies! That's a great sign!!!!!! do you think it was implantation bleeding?? So excited for you!!!!! :D How much longer do you plan on waiting until you test?? FX'ed for you!!

Jamie Sue - welcome! I think you'll love the ladies here! I know I do :) I'm 30 and DH is 31. TTC#1 for 10cycles now :baby: (ntnp for a year before that). Now I'm kinda worried I waited too long - kind of like in the movie Idiocracy. haha. I hope AF stays far far away from you :)

babybemine -sorry AF got you :hugs:


----------



## more babies

I don't know?? I feel crampy like AF is coming but my boobs are also killing me. I think if I don't get it by tomorrow I may try testing. I don't have any on hand so I'll have to go get tests if I have time. It's my daughters bday tomorrow and we are having a big party at the house for her so I've been pretty busy preparing for that. I just keep trying to tell myself that AF will probably show up so I don't keep getting my hopes up more and more. :dohh:


----------



## koj518

well, I'm probably not helping then coz I'm getting super excited for you. ha. Its good that you're keeping busy though coz I would be going crazy right now if I were you!!! Good luck! and happy birthday to your daughter and happy birth giving anniversary to you ;)


----------



## annio84

More babies, i shouldn't say this and don't want to get your hopes up to much but that was exactly what happened to me. I was sure AF got me but then after that first one nothing else and then two days later I tested cos I hadn't bled any more! Good luck.

Lots of luck to all you ladies.


----------



## more babies

Thanks girls! Trust me I'm going nuts!! I think I'm making myself a bit sore down there from wiping and checking so often :haha: Thanks for the birthday wishes Koj!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi Jamie Sue :wave: Good luck with TTC #3! I'm 29 next month and TTC #2, we have a 3 yr old and would love for him to have a sibling in the not so distant future as I don't want them to be too far in age! We've been ntnp since Sept with no luck so far so bought some OPKs recently :)

Hey More Babies, that sound's really promising :) FX'd for you x

Sad day for our family today :cry: My cousin gave birth to her 1st baby 2 days ago but unfortunately they found a problem with his heart and had to operate and he didn't make it :cry: I feel so bad for her, I don't live close so I can't just go round and give her a hug x


----------



## more babies

Awwwww Toms Mummy :hugs: SO sorry to hear about your cousins baby. I can't imagine how heartbreaking that must be! My thoughts and condolences go out to them and your entire family :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks More Babies x


----------



## koj518

oh my gosh :cry: I'm so sorry Toms... That is heartbreaking... I can't even imagine:nope: I'm keeping you and your family in my thoughts!! :hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Koj x


----------



## Jamie Sue

Thanks so much for all the welcomes everyone!!!

morebabies- That does sound promising! Good luck and baby dust!!! :thumbup:

Koj- I saw that movie on comedy central and it was funny for the most part. But the whole time I watched I couldn't help thinking how the world could actually turn out like that. Full of idiots. I actually had a long drawn out nightmare about being in that type of future! lol My DH and I are big movie buffs! :winkwink:

TomsMummy- I get it! I'm the oldest of 6 and there's 2 years between each of us. So, I always wanted my kids close in age too. My 2 kiddos from my first marriage are, but when DH and I started trying my kids were 3 and 5. Now they're 5 and 7. Feels like I have a ticking clock following me around! I am very sorry to hear about you family's loss. That's just heartbreaking :cry:


----------



## more babies

Ok so I never thought I'd ever be able to use this.... but I just got my :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I seriously can't believe it! I was going to wait until tomorrow but said F it and went out and got some test and squeezed out what little pee I had in me and it showed up faint but immediately. It doesn't even seem real probably because for almost a year I've seen nothing but negatives! I hope and pray it sticks [-o&lt; I really don't think I believe this is really happening and am terrified now that its not going to stick :shrug: I bought a 3 pack and will definitely be using the others every couple days to make sure this is really happening!! I'm cautiously on :cloud9:

Anyways for anyone who wants to see.. here's a picture...
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-06_18-01-27_603.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## more babies

I feel you too Jamie! If this one sticks I'll have an 11 and almost 8 year age gap between this one and the ones I have now. That almost made me not want to start trying. DH and I are hoping to have a boy at some point.. he's a bit out numbered at the moment :haha:


----------



## koj518

I KNEW ITTT!!!!! YAYYY!!! Congrats morebabies!!!!!!!!!! stick stick stick :D 
That line isn't even faint! Its a gorgeous BFP!!! :bfp:
SOOOOO happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## more babies

Thanks koj!! It was faint right after I took it then looked like that by the time I took the picture. The bleeding I had yesterday is what's making me the most nervous but mostly this just doesn't seem real! I had finally accepted the fact that maybe it just wasn't meant to be for me to have any more kids. So crazy and so unbelievable....


----------



## koj518

I bet that was implantation bleeding! As long as its not heavy bleeding I'm sure you're fine :D I bet you're on :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## koj518

I just realized I told a pregnant lady to drink wine couple days ago. hahahaha. sorry about that:blush:


----------



## more babies

I am on :cloud9: BUT im sitting at home alone with the kids because DH has "car night" tonight and won't be home for a few hours! Re the wine.. the last time I had some was thanksgiving so I think I'm all set! :winkwink: Makes me feel better about deciding not to.drink the night of the xmas party though! I just want to run around telling everyone but am going to try and hold.off until 12 weeks because I'm so nervous this time around. With DD #2 I told loads of people the day I found out :haha: I'm not good with these kinds of things!! I hope you get your BFP soon!!


----------



## despereaux

Congrats morebabies! I wasn't gonna test either and wait 2 more days and I just tested an hr ago and got a bfp:happydance: but I'm 5-6 days late though. I've been feeling crampy with sore boobs which are the same symptoms as when af is about to show up so I was expecting bfn so I'm so surprised. :flower:


----------



## koj518

thanks morebabies :) I hope so too! If I got my BFP I would probably tell everyone!!!! haha. But that's probably not the best thing to do considering my sister had several mc before she had her DD so I would probably be cautious too... :)

congrats to you too despereaux!


----------



## Jamie Sue

Congrats!!! That's such great news! And it really gives hope to us too :winkwink:


----------



## baby1wanted

WOW ladies - 2 more BFPs?! Fab news - over the moon for both of you, will be stalking you in the refugee club now, ha ha! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Welcome Jamie Sue - lovely to have you on board :flower:

Tom's mummy - so so sorry for you family's loss, am lost for words so sending hugs :hugs::hugs:

AFM I saw the gynae-oncologist yesterday.... good news is there was no tumour return on my MRI, yay! He thinks the endo has come back but is keen to progress down the getting me knocked up route rather than concentrate on that! So being referred to the fertility clinic (which happens to be run by my old consultant who I was under for the endo before the cancer cells became an issue) to start the basic testing for me and DH - from my cycles he doesn't think I'm ovulating which I agree with really. He says as part of the fertility testing I'm likely to have another lap (he says with known endo they rather do a lap&dye than an HSG) so when they do the lap he would like to be present also so that one of them can check for fertility type issues and he can double check that I'm tumour clear and will get rid of any endo at the same time.

So we're on our way to getting this thing sorted hopefully! In the meantime I'm going to try and switch off a little and just enjoy myself - I have a great xmas with lots of drinking coming up :haha: followed by a week's skiing in France :happydance: so going to try and forget TTC and concentrate on other things.... if I can!! My ticker's coming off as I'm going to ignore my stupid cycles and though I'll check in on you all and update every so often, am going to try and not update unless I have some definite news... 
:flower:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Yea more babies a big big congratulations to you. I just your your post over at the Refugees page. I know the feeling too well. Just try to relax and take it a day at a time you will be fine.
Congratulations to desperaux also you are welcome to come over to our non testers refugee page too. I will post the link later.

Baby1 hope all goes well and you have a great Christmas and HolidAy/Vacation too xx.

How are all you ladies doing??

Afm nausea and sickness is pretty Grimm but hoping it will pass in a few weeks if not sooner. But I am still smiling happy and excited lol.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Yeeeeeeeeay morebabies! fantastic news - you deserve this hun! relax and enjoy it,and be positive!:happydance::happydance: good thing you never listened to me and Koj RE the wine...:haha::haha:

hope everyone is well?

i miss you all so much!:kiss:


----------



## MommaCC

Hi girls! 
I'm terrible fr testing early so.... I've made a packed with myself that next cycle I'm not going to test till AF is 1week late. Its going to be hard but I'm going to try and stick with it! Not sure how but I'm fed up of the constant testing and stress of it do it's GOT to stop! 
Keep calm and try not to test! That's my mantra!!! X


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yey more babies :) Congratulations xxx :happydance:

Congratulations to Desperaux too :) Happy happy news!! 

Baby1 your appointment sounded really positive, besides the lack of O! :dohh: but they can sort that out! :)

What's the refugees thread? x


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi, I am new to this thread :) 

I have very irregular periods..to quickly sum it up (little man is going to be up from bed soon)...I had 2 periods last week: November 10th and November 23rd. But I am going from the November 23rd period. 

I have the average from all 3 cycles...and that is 32 days. I usually go from that. But we haven't had sex very much this cycle. And I am pretty sure I got pregnant on December 1st :) We have only had sex twice this month...I know I'm crazy but it has just been a crazy month, we have been busy every weekend. 

So if I would've gotten pregnant on December 1st...my period would be due on December 15th, but I will be waiting a week after that so that date would be December 22nd...I usually pick a random date, especially at the end of the month lol :) I know I am crazy!!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hey Kittykat!.... Welcome :) This is a very lucky thread atm, I hope this month is your month! What makes you think you caught on 1st Dec? Any symptoms that you were ovulating or are u using anything to help? I've started using OPKs this month and I'm already confused by them :haha:


----------



## more babies

Thanks girls!! I'm really still in shock over this whole thing! I hope more of you get your BFPs soon and will be coming over to the refugee club!

Baby1 glad to hear you got some good news besides the not ovulating part but hopefully they can get that worked out. And have an awesome time on your trip!! Sounds like a great time and will be good for you to relax and get away for a bit!

Also congrats to Desperaux on your BFP!!!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Toms Mummy said:


> Hey Kittykat!.... Welcome :) This is a very lucky thread atm, I hope this month is your month! What makes you think you caught on 1st Dec? Any symptoms that you were ovulating or are u using anything to help? I've started using OPKs this month and I'm already confused by them :haha:

Well December 1st was the only day we had sex :dohh: so I am just going from there, like I said my periods are so irregular I usually just a pick a day...at the end of the month and go from there. 

If it's negative, and I go a week without getting her, I will test again....so we will see what happens. 

I had a lot of CM that day, big time. And I actually felt funny the day after so we shall see. 

I felt funny the day after we conceived Gavin..so it it's quite funny lol :) 

We aren't using anything, we are just bd'ing and seeing what happens....lol


----------



## koj518

love the new ticker morebabies!! yayy!!!! When's your due date?

Lotus - I can't believe you're already 10 weeks!!! time really flies! I hope your morning sickness goes away soon! but enjoy every minute of it at the same time :) As ridiculous as it sounds, I'm really looking forward to the day I feel sick. hahaha

Welcome kittykat and mommaCC. Good luck to you both this cycle!

baby1 - everything sounds very promising! So happy for you that things are going well :) Enjoy the holidays and all the drinking that comes with it :wine: hehe

afm - 2dpo today. clearly too early for symptom spotting so I'm keeping sane for now :)


----------



## more babies

Thanks Koj!! I was kind of afriad to change it like if be jinxing myself or something :dohh: Due date is August 12th... was originally hoping for a July baby (like me :winkwink: ) but I'll take anything :haha: And who knows maybe I'll go early and just hit the end of July! It'll be nice to have another summer baby though. Having one so close to all the holidays isn't easy :dohh:


----------



## Noo

Well, I think I O'd today from my chart. It looks really positive BD wise but I can't help but have a negative feeling about this cycle :-\


----------



## Breadsticks

I still stalk this thread on occasion :)

Huge congratulations to morebabies and despereaux! :happydance: Happy and healthy nine months to you both, and crossing my fingers for more BFPs in here!! :D


----------



## Toms Mummy

I'll cross my fingers for you Noo x


----------



## despereaux

Thank you all, and I'd love to check out the refugee page. I re-tested again with a diff. brand about 2 hrs ago to make sure and same bfp result. I'm so excited as I thought af was coming coz I had a bfn the day before my period was due so I was sad that it won't be my anniversary present for hubby. Tomorrow's our anniversary and we're out of town atm and the time is so perfect for a bfp.
More babies, is this your baby #3 or is it ttc#3? This will be my baby#3
Good luck ladies and I hope this special month is the month for you all:flower:.


----------



## more babies

Noo Im keep my fingers crossed for you that you get your BFP this cycle!!

Thanks breadsticks! How have you been?

Despereaux this will be baby #3.

AFM party last night turned out great! I definitely over did it and was hurting all over :dohh: but I guess having twelve 6/7 year olds at your house will do that!! Still having some light brown spotting which has been making me really nervous and im scared its going to get worse. :nope:


----------



## Noo

Thanks, Girls. AF is due on 18th I think so will be testing around then unless she comes any sooner.


----------



## Breadsticks

I've been well! Morning sickness hit around 6 weeks and is still hanging around but it hasn't been too serious. I'm getting so excited for Christmas, we'll be going out of town to visit family so it will be a lot of fun!

Good luck, Noo! It's always so nice when you see that everything is timed perfectly :)


----------



## Noo

Breadsticks said:


> Good luck, Noo! It's always so nice when you see that everything is timed perfectly :)

Do you think my chart looks hopeful? Do you think I need to try and initiate BD tonight too?


----------



## Breadsticks

I think it looks good! I think if you wanted to BD tonight it wouldn't hurt! I am pretty sure we only BD'ed twice before I ovulated, we were on an every other day schedule. I really hope this is your month, you definitely have the timing and frequency in your favor! :D


----------



## Noo

Breadsticks said:


> I think it looks good! I think if you wanted to BD tonight it wouldn't hurt! I am pretty sure we only BD'ed twice before I ovulated, we were on an every other day schedule. I really hope this is your month, you definitely have the timing and frequency in your favor! :D

I certainly hope so! I'm starting to get peed off with it all now. This will be our 9th cycle now (though only been OPK'ing for maybe 4 of those). Might take a break after this one if no BFP result.


----------



## Toms Mummy

I'm on a break atm Noo. We haven't dtd at all this month and I would be in my ttw right now. It's quite interesting to see what "symptoms" I am getting! I think when we start ttc again in Jan I'll be less concentrated on the ttw symptoms :)


----------



## Lotus Womb

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...yone-else-not-test-early-refugee-club-39.html

Sorry Desperaux I was supposed to post this link a few days ago. Appologies for my baby brain. Your welcome to join and anyone else to stalk readying for your BFP. This is def a lucky thread. Much love ladies a lots of:dust::dust:


----------



## Noo

Toms Mummy said:


> I'm on a break atm Noo. We haven't dtd at all this month and I would be in my ttw right now. It's quite interesting to see what "symptoms" I am getting! I think when we start ttc again in Jan I'll be less concentrated on the ttw symptoms :)

Yes! I've only just started to notice a pattern with my ovulation symptoms - Bloating, diarrhoea and frequent urination! I'd never noticed before but this month I compared charts and I got it last month too so at least it gives a bit of a heads up before the positive OPK! I also seem to get dull cramps in my cervix, like a cold ache, a few days before which I'm assuming is my cervix being pulled up into the higher position. Who knows. Give it a few cycles and may be able to give up on the OPK!


----------



## koj518

lotus - I can't wait to be a part of the refugee club someday!!!!

morebabies - I hope the spotting stops soon!!! I've heard its very normal to have spotting in the early months of pregnancy. I know its easier said than done, but try not to stress out if possible!! Good luck!!!

Breadsticks - good to see you here! Thanks for checking in on us :D

Noo - good luck and have fun BDing :happydance:

Toms - that's funny. I bet I would have a ton of symptoms even if I knew 100% that I'm not pregnant!! 

afm - I'm 4dpo and waiting somewhat patiently :blush:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Haha! Yeah, I'm on 4dpo today and my boobs have started hurting, normally I'd be like ooh a symptom I must be pg!!! But although I'd love to be pg it's also quite nice not to be stressing for once and knowing that these symptoms are my body going though prep for af. I hope it will make me more chilled out for when we start ttc again :)

Morebabies, as Koj said, I know it's easier said than done but please don't stress :hugs:


----------



## koj518

Toms Mummy said:


> Haha! Yeah, I'm on 4dpo today and my boobs have started hurting, normally I'd be like ooh a symptom I must be pg!!! But although I'd love to be pg it's also quite nice not to be stressing for once and knowing that these symptoms are my body going though prep for af. I hope it will make me more chilled out for when we start ttc again :)
> 
> Morebabies, as Koj said, I know it's easier said than done but please don't stress :hugs:

Omg Toms - I'm so glad you said that!! My boobs were kinda getting sore today! Now I know not to make anything out of it. HAHA :haha: Can you please keep posting your "symptoms" this week?? I know not everyone's the same but its nice to hear what you're going through and what's normal :)


----------



## Noo

Eurgh! 2dpo today and got a huge amount of creamy CM. Not my normal amount and it's definitely not thrushlike. Wonder WTF is going on. It's really annoying!


----------



## koj518

Noo - I've been getting tons of creamy stretchy CM since 2dpo as well. It kind of looks like EWCM but it has a creamy color to it and not as stretchy. I've had this in previous cycles so I'm not making too much of it.


----------



## more babies

Thanks Koj and Toms! :hugs: Ive really been stressing this weekend over the amounts of spotting that ive been having at times. Saturday seemed like a lot. Always brown though so hopfully thats a good sign! It was a little better today and am going to call the doctors office in the morning to see if I can get in and hopefully get some sort of peace of mind!

And to add in on symptom spotting while on a break because I did that for two months also.. I had every single symptom possible and even though we were using condoms while on the break one month was so bad with the "symptoms" I actually had crazy thoughts that maybe somehow I got pregnant :rofl: I of course didnt tell DH this because obviously its completely crazy! :wacko: :haha: I swear I had never felt like such a nut case until we started TTC!! I do think the time off made me obsess a little less about the "symptoms" though. Except once I was late last cycle I ended up getting my hopes up. This cycle the only symptom I ended up having was sore boobs which are now killing me! Good luck girls! I hope to see some more BFPs around here soon!!!!! :dust:


----------



## more babies

Somehow accidently double posted last post :dohh:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hello everyone. My goodness, coming back in here once a week sure is exciting; especially when there are so many amazing updates!

First, huge congrats Morebabies :happydance:! I am so happy for you and your family. I know that you've been TTC for such a long time and no one deserves this more than you, (in fact I got a little teary eyed when I read your news). Sending tons of good wishes to you and your bean!

Also, huge congrats to you Despereaux as well!

Koj: Not doing anything differently this cycle. When you are trying to conceive using this method you basically do something very similiar to SMEP, (BD every second day starting at CD 8 and then try to BD a lot during OV and the three days following). We mostly just BD every second day though as it is less stressful for my DH. Also, I know we were talking about low iron and spotting. I have been using hemp powder in my morning shakes, (has a lot of iron), and no spotting. Just wanted to pass the info on. I got the hemp powder in a natural foods store and there are a lot of different yummy flavours! 

Tom's Mum: I am so sorry to hear about your cousin's baby. I am so sorry for your family's loss and am sending you all big :hugs:

Baby: I am so relieved that you do not have a tumour and am really glad to hear that you will be getting everything sorted out shortly. Forgetting TTC and focusing on other things can be a good thing, (it has honestly been really positive for me, though I miss catching up with you girls everyday), I hope it is good for you as well. It sounds like you are going to have a wonderful Christmas as well and skiing in France sounds divine. Enjoy yourself Lady!

Noo: Continue to think positive, if your BD timing was good you have a good chance.

Lotus and Breadsticks: Nice to hear from you both. Glad that your pregancies are still going well, (sorry about the MS though)...

Miss you too Mummy! :kiss:

Welcome Jamie Sue, KitteyKat and MommaCC!

AFM, things are really great. I am enjoying life right now; DH and I just had a lovely weekend away together. I also got to take a little girl who was terminally ill on a tour of the Zoo on Friday. Both her and her parents are truly amazing people and meeting them made me realize how blessed many of us are and how precious life is. 

I have my fingers crossed for those of you in the TWW, (Koj, Noo, Tom's Mum, anyone else I forgot to mention :haha:). I hope we see a ton more BFPs on here!


----------



## Noo

Pah, I have such a hairy tummy today :( Literally over night I have a line of faint hair all up my tummy with about 6 black long hairs. Irritating and never normally happens. Think my hormones are all to pot this cycle. I shall be purchasing the Veet tomorrow!


----------



## more babies

Awww thanks Mrs. Eddie!! :hugs: Glad to hear you're in such high spirits right now!

Went to the ER and literally spent all day there! :dohh: Got an ultrasound and saw my little sac measuring at exactly 5 weeks. Too early for a heartbeat though. Didn't find any obvious reasons for my spotting but will be following up with my gyno tomorrow. They do think its a plus that its brown and not red (for now) so hopefully it sticks! Oh and I also have a horrible sinus infection which is just miserable so got a script for that. It'll be nice talking to my actual doctor about all this tomorrow though and hearing what she has to say. Also turns out my ovaries are in weird places. The one the tech could find is back by my rectum :shrug: and the other she couldnt find as it was mixed in with my intestines. Also the one she did find has cysts on it. So maybe all this is why I have had such a hard.time getting pregnant! I just hope this one sticks and we can see a heartbeat soon!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Well to follow on from symptom spotting whilst not pg :) .... I have sticky cm at dpo5! Good news for those with creamy cm in tww???


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Morebabies, it is definitely nicer than my previous mindset :haha:

Yay for seeing the sac, how exciting! I've heard several times that spotting during early pregnancy is really normal, especially if its brown. I'm sure your little bean is settling in nicely for a good long time!

And that is interesting re your ovaries. Is this common? I have never heard of that before so just curious...



more babies said:


> Awww thanks Mrs. Eddie!! :hugs: Glad to hear you're in such high spirits right now!
> 
> Went to the ER and literally spent all day there! :dohh: Got an ultrasound and saw my little sac measuring at exactly 5 weeks. Too early for a heartbeat though. Didn't find any obvious reasons for my spotting but will be following up with my gyno tomorrow. They do think its a plus that its brown and not red (for now) so hopefully it sticks! Oh and I also have a horrible sinus infection which is just miserable so got a script for that. It'll be nice talking to my actual doctor about all this tomorrow though and hearing what she has to say. Also turns out my ovaries are in weird places. The one the tech could find is back by my rectum :shrug: and the other she couldnt find as it was mixed in with my intestines. Also the one she did find has cysts on it. So maybe all this is why I have had such a hard.time getting pregnant! I just hope this one sticks and we can see a heartbeat soon!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Could be Tom's Mum, I've heard of lots of people who gets tons of creamy CM before getting their BFP.

PS I LOVE that you're reverse symtom spotting :haha:



Toms Mummy said:


> Well to follow on from symptom spotting whilst not pg :) .... I have sticky cm at dpo5! Good news for those with creamy cm in tww???


----------



## koj518

morebabies - yay! glad to hear everything is looking good :D 

Mrs.eddie - sounds like things are definitely for the better now! I love the positive vibe I get from your posts! 

Noo - anything different from your previous cycles is a good thing right? even if it requires Veet!! hehe

Toms - Thanks for keeping up with your reverse symptoms spotting! I love it! 

So... as it turns out I haven't even O'ed yet!!! As I mentioned, I'm taking OPKs for the first time this month. I got a slight surge on cd13 but I wasn't convinced it was a positive so I kind of kept testing. Well, low and behold, I got an undeniably positive OPK tonight at cd19 of my 29day cycle (picture in my ttc journal)!! I guess this is the reason why I haven't gotten pregnant yet... if I O tomorrow then that means I have a 9day LP..... sigh... I guess I'm gonna have to go see a Dr. and see what they can do for me.. Things just got super real. Who knew I had a LPD (self diagnosed.. haha) 

well, back to -1dpo.


----------



## more babies

No idea what happened to my ovaries?? The tech definitely didn't act like it was normal :dohh: Hopefully my doctor will elaborate more on that tomorrow! Maybe the kids I have now messed me up in there :shrug:

Toms that's just how I was when I was on my break.. I think its good to take a step back and watch things for a bit!

Koj definitely get things checked out soon since you've been ttc for a while! Can't hurt and may even help!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Hun! I am feeling much more positive about things lately.

I just wanted to quickly write and say that for one of my earlier cycles I had a really short LP, (6 days), and thought for sure that I had LPD too, I even made an apppointment with my doctor because I was toally freaked. She told me that a perfectly healthly woman can have a really short luetal phase every once and awhile so this might be a one time thing for you or you might end up having a longer cycle than ususal. As long as its not happening all the time its not a serious issue. 

If you do have questions though, it can't hurt to see your doctor, especially if it will give you peace of mind. I just wanted to let you know that you might not have LPD and to send you big :hugs: I'm sure everything will work out fine. 

OK, now I'm really signing off until next week! :haha:



koj518 said:


> morebabies - yay! glad to hear everything is looking good :D
> 
> Mrs.eddie - sounds like things are definitely for the better now! I love the positive vibe I get from your posts!
> 
> Noo - anything different from your previous cycles is a good thing right? even if it requires Veet!! hehe
> 
> Toms - Thanks for keeping up with your reverse symptoms spotting! I love it!
> 
> So... as it turns out I haven't even O'ed yet!!! As I mentioned, I'm taking OPKs for the first time this month. I got a slight surge on cd13 but I wasn't convinced it was a positive so I kind of kept testing. Well, low and behold, I got an undeniably positive OPK tonight at cd19 of my 29day cycle (picture in my ttc journal)!! I guess this is the reason why I haven't gotten pregnant yet... if I O tomorrow then that means I have a 9day LP..... sigh... I guess I'm gonna have to go see a Dr. and see what they can do for me.. Things just got super real. Who knew I had a LPD (self diagnosed.. haha)
> 
> well, back to -1dpo.


----------



## Toms Mummy

So happy you saw a sac morebabies! Bit random about you Ovaries, but hopefully that won't matter now :)

Mrs Eddie, you sound really happy atm! Glad things are going well xx

Koj, that sucks :(.... Have you dtd recently? To catch the late O?


----------



## Noo

koj518 said:


> So... as it turns out I haven't even O'ed yet!!! As I mentioned, I'm taking OPKs for the first time this month. I got a slight surge on cd13 but I wasn't convinced it was a positive so I kind of kept testing. Well, low and behold, I got an undeniably positive OPK tonight at cd19 of my 29day cycle (picture in my ttc journal)!! I guess this is the reason why I haven't gotten pregnant yet... if I O tomorrow then that means I have a 9day LP..... sigh... I guess I'm gonna have to go see a Dr. and see what they can do for me.. Things just got super real. Who knew I had a LPD (self diagnosed.. haha)
> 
> well, back to -1dpo.

I found out I O way later than I thought when I started OPK'ing! I ovulate CD19/20!


----------



## koj518

Thanks ladies!!!!

morebabies - I agree. I think it will definitely help us :)

MrsEddie - Good to know that this might be transient. But I have a feeling this is normal for me. I've gotten "EWCM" during what I thought was my TWW several times before. Actually if you recall last month, I got blood in EWCM right around CD19. I should've noticed this sooner!

Toms - yes! we DTD last night to catch the egg. Although, even if we do, I'm sure it would end in a chemical. In fact now that I think about it, I believe I've had several of them... I always thought they were evaps since my AF always came on time or just a day or two late. In hind sight, I must have been getting slight positives on 9dpo and ended in chemicals - actually, one in Aug and then again in Sept. 

Noo - sorry you have to struggle with a short LP too!! But I'm definitely glad I used OPKs this month! 

Thanks again for the support ladies!!!! 
I'm definitely looking at this as a good thing. Understanding the problem is half the battle! :thumbup:


----------



## more babies

Hopefully this one sticks for you Koj and you get a BFP soon!! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Noo

Good luck, Koj! Have you tried Soy, Agnus Castus or B Vits to help with your luteal phase? I've been taking Agnus Castus (1 cycle only) and B Vits for the last 3 cycles and my LP has increased from around 8/9 days (had 28 day cycles) to 12 days (32 day cycles) using those. I'm hoping it increases my chances of sustaining a pregnancy.


----------



## koj518

Thanks morebabies! all of your kind words mean more to me than you can imagine!!

Noo - I was just doing my research and reading up about vit B! I think I'm gonna start taking B complex and see what happens :) Good to hear that it's helped you! Do you take it throughout the whole cycle?


----------



## Noo

I take everything every day. I take Folic Acid, Vit B6 & B12 (need to be equal strength) and Vit D (higher strength as my BMI is above 30)

I dropped the Agnus Castus after the first cycle of taking meds as it gave me awful headaches. Cycle seems to be sustaining with the Vit B alone.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Awwn :hugs: Koj! I hope it's a bfp this month and it sticks.... Chemical's suck!


----------



## Noo

Anyone ever taken an OPK during the 2 week wait? I took one today after not taking any or getting blank ones after the fading and got a really strong instant positive. What the heck!? I wish I'd not bothered now! I just wanted to dip something!


----------



## Toms Mummy

What dpo are you at Nooo.... the only thing I've heard about getting a pos opk in your tww is that it's a possible bfp!! :) FX'd..... when you going to test?


----------



## Jamie Sue

Hey Ladies! I just wanted to check in and check on everyone! 

*morebabies-glad to see you're still doing well! Sending sticky bean dust your way! I've read about "floating" ovaries. Some women never even know they have them!
*mommac-you can do it! I find being on BNB just makes it harder bc most people test early. Thank goodness for this thread! lol
*kittykat-WELCOME!!!
*noo-good luck an try to think positive thoughts! I ovulate around CD 19 too
*toms mommy-I may be joining you soon. DH and I are gonna take at least a 3 month break if I'm not knocked up this month.
*koj-hang in there and good luck on lengthening your LP. There are a lot of things out there that help

At the moment, I am 15 DPO and AF is due today. I have funky cycles, so that doesn't mean a whole lot. I'm planning on testing the 15th, but it's getting hard and hard not to POAS. I need strength ladies!!!


----------



## Noo

5dpo so not much. Had horrendous cramps today. Well, more like sharp tugging pulling pain on the left had side. Almost had me in tears :-( wasn't great!


----------



## baby1wanted

Keep strong Jamie Sue - only 3 days to go! :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Good luck Jamie Sue! Hope AF stays away for you!


----------



## koj518

Thanks Jamie Sue - good luck with your cycle as well! You're almost there!!! I hope AF stays far far away from you :)


----------



## Jamie Sue

-Noo, so sorry about the pain :( Maybe it's implantation! FX'ed
-Big thank yous to the rest of you ladies!!!

Well AF still hasn't got me. She was due yesterday. I'm thinking about breaking down and testing tomorrow... it "technically" wouldn't be early. Plus this weekend is crazy with my daughter's birthday, birthday party, and girl scouts. I just dont wanna recieve a BFN during all that and try to act happy. Plus I really didn't wanna test on the 15th bc is my astranged biological mothers birthday, which is always a crappy day for me. Who knows?!! We will see if my will power returns tomorrow. If not I'll be on here soon after to share the results.

Good luck and baby dust to the rest of you ladies!!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh, Jamies Sue, glad AF is staying away :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Sorry about the horrible pain Noo, hopefully it's a good sign! :)

I've had no pain or cramping at all, but my boobs are sore when touched!.... Non pg symptoms :)


----------



## Noo

My boobs are a full degree hotter than the rest of my body, they're heavier, swollen and have bluey purple veins running through them. My areola and nipples are 3/4 shades darker..... I really hope this is it! I'll be so disappointed if it isn't or ends in a chemical. I've never had such obvious and early symptoms. Even one of the doctor's at work said I looked flushed today! Eeek!


----------



## koj518

That's awesome Noo!! I'm sure it will be a BFP and I hope it's a sticky one this time :)


----------



## robinator

I'm 19dpo and haven't tested yet. How's that for not testing early, lol? But I didn't test till 18dpo with dd. I have to "make sure" AF is late first....


----------



## Noo

This is the first cycle I've actually had an uncontrollable urge to pee on something.... so I peed on an OPK instead haha

Does my chart look promising?


----------



## more babies

Good luck Noo!!! Hope to see you get a BFP soon! Symptoms sound really promising :dust:


----------



## more babies

Good luck robinator! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## CarlyP

Hi ladies, I'm not planning on testing early, I'm 9 dpo and have 5 tests ready and waiting upstairs, it is hard though especially when you see others testing at 10+ dpo and getting faint bfps.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I wanted to stop in quickly to share some exciting news with you all, I got my BFP yesterday! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I honestly still am in shock and cannot believe it. I had spoke with my natural family planner last Wednesday, a day before AF was due and we were talking about my cycle, etc. She didn't even mention the possibility that I could be pregnant, (even though I thought our timing had been pretty good). I was SO disappointed as per usual and waited for AF to come the next day, even though I didn't feel like she was. When she didn't come, I started to get my hopes up as I am NEVER late but didn't want to get too excited as I knew that my cycle could be late. I waited to test until December 16, (3 days late), and got a really dark BFP within 3 seconds of POAS.:cloud9: I was honestly in shock, happy, thrilled any emotion you can think of. I was going to come on here as soon as I found out but my DH and I decided to keep the good news to ourselves and had our own little celebration yesterday.

In case anyone is interested, the only symptoms that I had were really sore boobs, (that got continuously painful, especially in the last two days), darkened areolas, light-headedness, fatigue and some queasiness the past week. 

In terms of doing anything differently, we just BDed every second day starting on CD8 and then BDed twice in row (day of OV and day following) and then went back to every second day.

Anyway, I just wanted to share my good news with all of you wonderful ladies as I don't know how I would have gotten through some months without all of your wonderful support and knowledge. Thank you for listening and always offering words of encouragement. I am definitely going to stick around here like so many others do to cheer you all on and watch you all get your BFPs!!! 

xo


----------



## babybemine

Mrs. Eddie said:


> I wanted to stop in quickly to share some exciting news with you all, I got my BFP yesterday! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I honestly still am in shock and cannot believe it. I had spoke with my natural family planner last Wednesday, a day before AF was due and we were talking about my cycle, etc. She didn't even mention the possibility that I could be pregnant, (even though I thought our timing had been pretty good). I was SO disappointed as per usual and waited for AF to come the next day, even though I didn't feel like she was. When she didn't come, I started to get my hopes up as I am NEVER late but didn't want to get too excited as I knew that my cycle could be late. I waited to test until December 16, (3 days late), and got a really dark BFP within 3 seconds of POAS.:cloud9: I was honestly in shock, happy, thrilled any emotion you can think of. I was going to come on here as soon as I found out but my DH and I decided to keep the good news to ourselves and had our own little celebration yesterday.
> 
> In case anyone is interested, the only symptoms that I had were really sore boobs, (that got continuously painful, especially in the last two days), darkened areolas, light-headedness, fatigue and some queasiness the past week.
> 
> In terms of doing anything differently, we just BDed every second day starting on CD8 and then BDed twice in row (day of OV and day following) and then went back to every second day.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to share my good news with all of you wonderful ladies as I don't know how I would have gotten through some months without all of your wonderful support and knowledge. Thank you for listening and always offering words of encouragement. I am definitely going to stick around here like so many others do to cheer you all on and watch you all get your BFPs!!!
> 
> xo

:happydance:Congrats Mrs Eddie:happydance::happydance:

So excited for you.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

babybemine said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to stop in quickly to share some exciting news with you all, I got my BFP yesterday! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I honestly still am in shock and cannot believe it. I had spoke with my natural family planner last Wednesday, a day before AF was due and we were talking about my cycle, etc. She didn't even mention the possibility that I could be pregnant, (even though I thought our timing had been pretty good). I was SO disappointed as per usual and waited for AF to come the next day, even though I didn't feel like she was. When she didn't come, I started to get my hopes up as I am NEVER late but didn't want to get too excited as I knew that my cycle could be late. I waited to test until December 16, (3 days late), and got a really dark BFP within 3 seconds of POAS.:cloud9: I was honestly in shock, happy, thrilled any emotion you can think of. I was going to come on here as soon as I found out but my DH and I decided to keep the good news to ourselves and had our own little celebration yesterday.
> 
> In case anyone is interested, the only symptoms that I had were really sore boobs, (that got continuously painful, especially in the last two days), darkened areolas, light-headedness, fatigue and some queasiness the past week.
> 
> In terms of doing anything differently, we just BDed every second day starting on CD8 and then BDed twice in row (day of OV and day following) and then went back to every second day.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to share my good news with all of you wonderful ladies as I don't know how I would have gotten through some months without all of your wonderful support and knowledge. Thank you for listening and always offering words of encouragement. I am definitely going to stick around here like so many others do to cheer you all on and watch you all get your BFPs!!!
> 
> xo
> 
> :happydance:Congrats Mrs Eddie:happydance::happydance:
> 
> So excited for you.Click to expand...

Thanks Babybemine! Pretty excited too! Can't believe that I have to try and concentrate on work today! :haha:


----------



## babybemine

Mrs. Eddie said:


> babybemine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to stop in quickly to share some exciting news with you all, I got my BFP yesterday! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I honestly still am in shock and cannot believe it. I had spoke with my natural family planner last Wednesday, a day before AF was due and we were talking about my cycle, etc. She didn't even mention the possibility that I could be pregnant, (even though I thought our timing had been pretty good). I was SO disappointed as per usual and waited for AF to come the next day, even though I didn't feel like she was. When she didn't come, I started to get my hopes up as I am NEVER late but didn't want to get too excited as I knew that my cycle could be late. I waited to test until December 16, (3 days late), and got a really dark BFP within 3 seconds of POAS.:cloud9: I was honestly in shock, happy, thrilled any emotion you can think of. I was going to come on here as soon as I found out but my DH and I decided to keep the good news to ourselves and had our own little celebration yesterday.
> 
> In case anyone is interested, the only symptoms that I had were really sore boobs, (that got continuously painful, especially in the last two days), darkened areolas, light-headedness, fatigue and some queasiness the past week.
> 
> In terms of doing anything differently, we just BDed every second day starting on CD8 and then BDed twice in row (day of OV and day following) and then went back to every second day.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to share my good news with all of you wonderful ladies as I don't know how I would have gotten through some months without all of your wonderful support and knowledge. Thank you for listening and always offering words of encouragement. I am definitely going to stick around here like so many others do to cheer you all on and watch you all get your BFPs!!!
> 
> xo
> 
> :happydance:Congrats Mrs Eddie:happydance::happydance:
> 
> So excited for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Babybemine! Pretty excited too! Can't believe that I have to try and concentrate on work today! :haha:Click to expand...

LOL just think about how grreat your day is going to be with your happy mindset.


----------



## koj518

AWWW!!! a HUGE congrats to you Mrs.Eddie!!!! So happy for you! You must be on :cloud9:!!!
Wow that's 2 Christmas BFPs here ladies :D That's amazing!!

I hope we get more BFPs here! Its turning into a very lucky thread :D

How's everyone else doing?
Jamie Sue and Noo - Have you tested yet?

This thread has been so quiet recently I don't even know where everyone is in their cycles!! haha
Toms - I know you and I are quite close in cycles. Are you testing soon as well? 

afm - I've been having a lot of pinching and pressure in my stomach. Yesterday I had a pretty strong pinching feeling in the center (uterus area). Nothing like I've ever felt before. I read that some people can feel implantation but I have a mixed feeling about this one. Even if I do conceive, it probably won't stick due to my short LP.. AF is due in 4 days so if she doesn't show, I will test.


----------



## Noo

I tested today - Early, I know - But I started spotting yesterday (CD28) and it is getting slightly heavier today. Fresh bright red loss - Though AF isn't due until Wednesday so getting a little upset that AF is not only coming but seems to be coming whilst I still have strong pregnancy symptoms and is 2 days early :( BFN. Will see what happens by Wednesday and consider re-testing but at the minute I just don't have the heart to. Mother nature is indeed very very cruel. I normally always have a 12 day LP no matter how long the cycle. This would give me only a 9/10 day LP which isn't normal for me.


----------



## more babies

Oh wow Mrs. Eddie I had no idea you were even due! Congratulations!!! I'm SO happy for you!! You definitely deserve this and I look forward to being bump buddies you!! Sooooo exciting!! :happydance:

Koj hopefully you get lucky and get your BFP also! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you that AF stays away!

AFM spotting has stopped (for now.. I'm afraid of jinxing myself :dohh: ). I have my ultrasound Wednesday and will hopefully see a heartbeat so I can breathe a little easier.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

koj518 said:


> AWWW!!! a HUGE congrats to you Mrs.Eddie!!!! So happy for you! You must be on :cloud9:!!!
> Wow that's 2 Christmas BFPs here ladies :D That's amazing!!
> 
> I hope we get more BFPs here! Its turning into a very lucky thread :D
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> Jamie Sue and Noo - Have you tested yet?
> 
> This thread has been so quiet recently I don't even know where everyone is in their cycles!! haha
> Toms - I know you and I are quite close in cycles. Are you testing soon as well?
> 
> afm - I've been having a lot of pinching and pressure in my stomach. Yesterday I had a pretty strong pinching feeling in the center (uterus area). Nothing like I've ever felt before. I read that some people can feel implantation but I have a mixed feeling about this one. Even if I do conceive, it probably won't stick due to my short LP.. AF is due in 4 days so if she doesn't show, I will test.

Thanks so much Koj! I have everything crossed for you this month. Strong pinching could definitely be a good sign! Did you make an appointment with your doctor yet re your LP?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

more babies said:


> Oh wow Mrs. Eddie I had no idea you were even due! Congratulations!!! I'm SO happy for you!! You definitely deserve this and I look forward to being bump buddies you!! Sooooo exciting!! :happydance:
> 
> Koj hopefully you get lucky and get your BFP also! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you that AF stays away!
> 
> AFM spotting has stopped (for now.. I'm afraid of jinxing myself :dohh: ). I have my ultrasound Wednesday and will hopefully see a heartbeat so I can breathe a little easier.

Yay for Bump Buddies! :cloud9: Since you have been through this before I can't wait to be able to ask you the tons of questions I will ultimately have :haha:

And I'm happy to hear that your spotting has stopped! Can't wait to hear all about the ultrasound!


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie definitely ask away! :haha: And it'll be nice to have someone with only a 2 week difference to talk to and go through it with! My friend is pregnant and due any day now and my SIL is about 5 months along but we're not close AT ALL. Also when I was pregnant in the past I didn't know anyone that was and didn't know about websites like this so it'll definitely be nice!


----------



## babybemine

So far all my blood work, ultrasounds, and HSG are all within normal limits or better.:happydance: Due to O in the next few days


----------



## more babies

That's great news babybemine! Good luck and hopefully you get your BFP soon!


----------



## koj518

Noo - hopefully its just implantation spotting! I hope AF stays far away from you!

Thanks morebabies! It would mean a lot (and be pretty miraculous) if I got a sticky BFP this month. My mother-in-law's brother (are they called uncle-in-law!?) passed away on Sat and she is a bit depressed. I know a grandchild would make her so so happy... 

Mrs.Eddie - I'm gonna see what happens with this cycle - My cycles are always around 29 days, but maybe something weird happened and AF will show up later?? 

babybemine - good luck this cycle!!!


----------



## Breadsticks

Mrs Eddie, congratulations! I love all these BFPs before Christmas! :happydance:

Noo, I hope that is not AF! Your chart still looks good, crossing my fingers! I didn't get a BFP till 12 DPO and it was pretty faint.

Good luck to the ladies testing soon!!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

more babies said:


> Mrs. Eddie definitely ask away! :haha: And it'll be nice to have someone with only a 2 week difference to talk to and go through it with! My friend is pregnant and due any day now and my SIL is about 5 months along but we're not close AT ALL. Also when I was pregnant in the past I didn't know anyone that was and didn't know about websites like this so it'll definitely be nice!

Thanks so much more babies, I appreciate the support. I will be sure to ask away!



babybemine said:


> So far all my blood work, ultrasounds, and HSG are all within normal limits or better.:happydance: Due to O in the next few days

Yay babybemine! Good luck!



koj518 said:


> Noo - hopefully its just implantation spotting! I hope AF stays far away from you!
> 
> Thanks morebabies! It would mean a lot (and be pretty miraculous) if I got a sticky BFP this month. My mother-in-law's brother (are they called uncle-in-law!?) passed away on Sat and she is a bit depressed. I know a grandchild would make her so so happy...
> 
> Mrs.Eddie - I'm gonna see what happens with this cycle - My cycles are always around 29 days, but maybe something weird happened and AF will show up later??
> 
> babybemine - good luck this cycle!!!

I still have my fx for your Hun! At least you have a plan of action moving forward too; that is always helpful.



Breadsticks said:


> Mrs Eddie, congratulations! I love all these BFPs before Christmas! :happydance:
> 
> Noo, I hope that is not AF! Your chart still looks good, crossing my fingers! I didn't get a BFP till 12 DPO and it was pretty faint.
> 
> Good luck to the ladies testing soon!!!

Thanks so much Breadsticks! Hope that things are still going well for you!


----------



## Jamie Sue

I think this is a lucky thread because I got my BFP!!!! According to when I ovulated I am 5 weeks! I just can't believe I'm finally pregnant after 2 years, I am pregnant!!! Come on the rest of you ladies. Baby Dust to you all!!!!


----------



## oedipamass

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## nico82

Jamie Sue said:


> I think this is a lucky thread because I got my BFP!!!! According to when I ovulated I am 5 weeks! I just can't believe I'm finally pregnant after 2 years, I am pregnant!!! Come on the rest of you ladies. Baby Dust to you all!!!!

Aww thats so awesome! I am really happy for you!

:hugs:


----------



## koj518

Congrats Jamie Sue!! :happydance: When did you end up testing??? and what did you do this cycle to get your :bfp:???


----------



## startingtotry

Can I join you ladies? Congratulations on all of the BFPs so far!! After my first month of trying when I drove myself absolutely crazy peeing on far too many sticks I've settled into a much happier routine of only testing on the day that AF is due! Still drives me a little crazy sometimes and I could definitely do with some friendly help to keep me on the straight and narrow! 

I've just hit my fertile window and we BDd plenty so FX for this month. AF is due on the 1st so I'm hoping for a new year baby!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## more babies

Congrats Jamie Sue! Two years is a long time.. you must be so excited!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Jamie Sue said:


> I think this is a lucky thread because I got my BFP!!!! According to when I ovulated I am 5 weeks! I just can't believe I'm finally pregnant after 2 years, I am pregnant!!! Come on the rest of you ladies. Baby Dust to you all!!!!

Yay big congrats Jamie Sue :happydance:


----------



## Noo

Positive test today.. Though I think that AF will come regardless. Spotting heavier, still red and not the normal brown and got stronger cramps. Think it'll be another chemical. Wish I'd never bothered testing but needed to know with all the spotting. Peed off!


----------



## koj518

Noo - aw :( I really hope you don't have a chemical again. I hope it sticks [-o&lt; I actually think I'm going to be in the same shoes as you. I have identical symptoms as my chemical in back in August. Hoping and praying it will be a bfp and a sticky one... Good luck!!!! STICK BABY STICK!!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good luck Koj and Noo, I really hope you get sticky beans!


----------



## Breadsticks

Noo, praying for you that baby sticks!! You too, Koj!


----------



## Noo

I don't think it will. I honestly think AF is on it's way. Irritatingly 2 days early too. Not due until 20th December. Grr! Going to bed shortly with a pad on and will see. Still only there when wiping at the minute and now it's more clot-like with streaks of fresh red loss (Sorry, TMI!) Not heavy though... But it's enough to convince my I'll wake up to AF in the morning. Not testing again for a few days to see what happens once this has settled whether it's spotting or full AF but expecting a negative result.


----------



## more babies

Good luck Noo and Koj!!! :dust: hopefully neither of you get chemicals and you both get BFPs!!!


----------



## Noo

Breadsticks! I can't believe you're 11 weeks already! :)


----------



## Breadsticks

Noo, I hope not! I hope we see a post from you tomorrow saying the bleeding stopped :D 

It is very hard to believe! It seems to be going so fast!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Praying for your lil beanies to sticky ladies!its not FUn knowing you are Preggies and end up losing ur lil beanie!:hugs: 

sending superglue sticky vibes ur way!


----------



## Noo

Cd1 :(


----------



## bakeranm99

flamingpanda said:


> https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f276/lupin84/keepcalm.jpg
> 
> *When I first posted this thread I never expected the response I got. Thank you to all for making this thread what it is. Do you get disappointed by early testing and BFNs? Then you are in good company. Come say hello and tell us a bit about yourself and join our little support group - don't be a POAS addict!*
> 
> We only have two rules around here. The first is don't test before AF is due. If you break that rule, and you likely will at some point ;), then we ask that if you pee on something you post a picture of the result.​
> 
> BFP Announcements
> 
> 01. *Elhaym* [:bfp: January 14th 2012]
> 02. *carlyjade86* [:bfp: February 18th 2012]
> 03. *flamingpanda* [:bfp: February 19th 2012]
> 04. *pinkribbon* [:bfp: March 12th 2012]
> 05. *28329* [:bfp: April 5th 2012] _Many hugs to you on the loss of your little angel._
> 06. *AllieIA* [:bfp: April 29th 2012]
> 07. *Impet Limpet* [:bfp: May 6th 2012]
> 08. *iow_bird* [:bfp: Jun 2nd 2012]
> 09. *justmeinlove* [:bfp: June 27th 2012]
> 10. *plastikpony* [:bfp: July 23rd 2012]
> 11. *nimbec* [:bfp: July 27th 2012]
> 12. *Andrea214* [:bfp: August 21st 2012]
> 
> I only included BFP announcements from ladies who announced in this thread. In actual fact there are many more that have used this thread at sometime and are now pregnant. If you feel you've been missed and would like to be added/have something changed just PM me (and include the date you got your BFP).
> 
> Reasons Not To Test
> 
> "No matter what symptoms you have, only a longer luteal phase is a good enough symptom to test!"
> - Impet Limpet
> 
> "I think a good reason not to test is so you never suffer the heartache of a chemical if you don't know about it."
> - 28329
> 
> "Tests aren't cheap and If we get an early BFN we still pin all of our hopes on a BFP closer to/after when AF is due."
> - starlight2801
> 
> "Unless you get an early, faint, bfp (which could be a chemical) how is the bfn result helping you? And if its a chemical bfp you're still no better off."
> - AllieIA
> 
> "Save your money. Test when af is due or late. Put the extra money in a jar and see how much you have in there once you get your bfp."
> - AllieIA
> 
> "Financial advisors talk about the 'latte' expense. Cutting out the $5 daily latte saves you $1820 a year...so imagine if you saved all that $$ for early tests. Vacation savings account bonus!"
> - AllieIA
> 
> "For me it was simply just heartbreaking to see a negative test. The way I saw it - not testing wasn't going to make me any less pregnant but it would save me money and upset if I wasn't. I got my positive test when AF was 2 days late. I'd taken one at the start of that week (naughty I know) and it was a BFN. So a few days really can make all the difference to the result. Looking back I was always going to wind up pregnant with that second test but I could've saved myself £4 and a bad mood that day if I had just held off until the weekend."
> - Flamingpanda
> 
> "If its going to be a bfn month best to find out via AF as you'll already be on your new cycle, lots of daily bfns will keep you waiting for af before you can move on"
> - Impet Limpet
> 
> 
> My Original Post
> 
> Just wondering. My partner was dead against me testing at the end of the month and he said we should just wait and see what happens so I don't get depressed if it's BFN. Only after I'm late can I test. I kind of see his point but I know as I get closer I'll feel really anxious to find out. Reading posts it seems like almost everyone tests early, anyone else not testing and waiting?

I learned my lesson the hard way. I will not test early again. I am actually waiting until I am at least 1 week late, but I still can take my prenatals in preparation, just in case. :)


----------



## koj518

I'm so sorry Noo :( big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Noo said:


> Cd1 :(

So sorry Noo, sending you huge :hugs:


----------



## Noo

I'm sure I'll live. Hoping the positive test result disappears by the end of the day so I don't feel guilty partaking in the huge bottle of wine I have in the fridge!


----------



## Noo

:dust: :dust: :dust: ​


----------



## startingtotry

Definitely enjoy that wine! I spend every 2ww with a bottle of rose and a bottle of non-alcoholic fizz side by side in the fridge! 

I'm sorry it wasn't your month FX for next!


----------



## Breadsticks

So sorry, Noo! I was really hoping everything was ok! :hugs:


----------



## koj518

Noo - is it a full on flow??


----------



## Noo

koj518 said:


> Noo - is it a full on flow??

More than a full on flow. Normally I'd be fairly light in the first day but between 3am and 8am I'd already used 5 tampons and 4 towels. The pain is horrendous yet I managed to brave the last of my Christmas shopping and survived, though I'm now a deathly white and exhausted :( Last day off before Christmas Day though so needed to be done!


----------



## koj518

:( oh Noo.. that sounds painful. so sorry you have to experience another chemical :( 
Can you remind me again, do you take any prescribed meds to help with your LP?


----------



## Noo

I take B6, B12, Folic Acid & Vit D daily. Though they're not prescribed.


----------



## WantingChild

Hi girls, mind if I join?? :hugs: to Noo. 

AF was expected yesterday but still hasent shown. Had a bit of brown on toilet paper and off and on cramps. Nothing intense at all. Sore breasts and creamy cm for awhile. Today I've had a few cramps then nothing. Today I'm 15 dpo so I plan on testing after work. This is my first cycle trying but I knew right away I didn't want to test early. 


Good luck to you ladies!!


----------



## koj518

Noo - have you ever thought about using natural progesterone cream? I've been looking into it since the discovery of my short LP..


----------



## Noo

I did buy some but figured 12 day LP was considered normal? Though this cycle was 11 if I count from proper flow but as early as 9 when I started spotting. Not sure where I put it though as was getting peed off with all the pills in my cupboard lol


----------



## koj518

I mean obviously talk to your dr about it, but I read that it can help lengthen the LP so that you're less prone to a chemical! I think 12 is normal but maybe you weren't producing enough progesterone to keep the lining intact??


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, still stalking you all even though i'm not posting.

Noo I'm so sorry about your chemical, enjoy your wine and good luck for next month.

Mrs Eddie, Massive congratualtions on your bfp!

Koj, have you tested yet? Good luck for this month!

It's nice to see the thread getting busy with lots of newcomers - good luck to you all.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks so much Annio! I am going to join you ladies over in the Refugee club soon, its been a crazy week and I haven't had a chance yet! Hope you are feeling well, can't believe you are already 9 weeks!

Koj, are you testing today? I have everything crossed for you! xo

Noo, so sorry about the possible chemical. I hope you were able to enjoy some wine and relax a bit last night. Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## koj518

Hey ladies! I won't be testing today. I'm getting AF cramps so I'm just gonna wait for her to show. I feel her coming... probably tomorrow morning:growlmad:


----------



## more babies

Koj hopefully AF doesn't show! I had AF cramps for days around when I was due and definitely had the feeling like it was going to start any minute. I'm still keeping everything crossed for you!!

Had my ultrasound today. Tech wasn't very friendly and didn't say much so it was a little awkward but there's a baby in there with a heartbeat and all could be seen with an external ultrasound! Hoping things keep moving forward!


----------



## koj518

you guys are the best! seriously..!!!! :hugs:


----------



## WantingChild

All day on the 18th, the day of my expected period I had AF like cramps, just not as severe. But it really felt like AF was about to come on. I spotted a bit in the morning but that's it. Then last night I decided to test and got a huge positive. This is EXACTLY the reason why I didn't want to test early. Because there is no confusing this line. No line eye, no tweaks needed. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 4.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Breadsticks

koj518 said:


> Hey ladies! I won't be testing today. I'm getting AF cramps so I'm just gonna wait for her to show. I feel her coming... probably tomorrow morning:growlmad:

I also felt like AF was coming. The only reason why I tested was because my husband wanted me to (I was being a bit emotional lol)...I was convinced my period would show as expected and didn't want to waste a late trip out to get a test. 

Good luck tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## koj518

Thanks Breadsticks! 
We'll see what happens tomorrow :) 

Congrats Wantingchild!


----------



## koj518

Hmm... I just realized AF was supposed to come yesterday or today. Tomorrow would officially make it the longest cycle since August when I had my chemical. Hopefully AF will stay away a bit longer. I'd like a longer LP!!! (or AF can stay away for 9 months if she'd like ;) )


----------



## more babies

Here's hoping for a BFP Koj!! Do you plan to test any time soon? I'm so anxious for you!!


----------



## Breadsticks

I'm so excited for you, Koj! I hope this is it!


----------



## koj518

Aw!! thanks ladies! I've been really really emotional today and every time I read your posts it almost makes me cry. aaah! crazy hormones! haha. 

I'm not too hopeful since I totally feel AF coming (I even feel the wetness that makes me run to the bathroom to check if she's come!) 
But either way, I'm gonna look on the bright side. If AF stays away until tomorrow that would make it a 10day LP so that's technically on the low end of normal right?? 

If AF doesn't show by the end of the day tomorrow, I might test with FMU the next day. But that would still only be 11dpo so I'm not sure if that's too early. I'll keep you ladies posted for sure :) 

Thanks for your support guys. It really does mean a lot!!!


----------



## WantingChild

Good luck koj!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hello lovely ladies!!! :hi:

Well as I said in my last post I've had a little break from BnB and wow there is a LOT to catch up on now I'm checking in again!

Biggest thins has to be you MrsEddie and your BFP!!!! I am SOOOOOO happy for you, got a little tear in my eye when I read your post. You deserve it so much and can't wait to hear from you and your growing bump yay! :dance: :dance:

Congrats to to JamieSue and WantingChild - fab news and wishing you both a H&H 9 months :happydance: 

Noo so so sorry about your chemical :hugs:; hope you've thrown yourself face first into that bottle of wine :wine:

Ooooh and lots of new ladies joining, welcome to you all - MommaCC, KitteyKat2010, robinator (did you test yet?!), CarlyP, startingtotry and bakeranm99. Great to have you on board - this thread is fab, so much support and a big load of BFPs recently!

Mummywant2be and babybemine how r things going your end? :hugs:

Tomsmummy - loving your 'non' pregnancy symptoms made me laugh!!

Thanks for still checking up on us morebabies, lotus, breadsticks, despereaux and annio - stalking you a bit in the refugee thread and hope your pregnancies are going ok :hugs:

And last but not least Koj - I REALLY hope this is it for you, keeping everything crossed and am excited for when you test! :happydance:

AFM AF got me surprisingly early giving me a 39 day cycle this time which is much better than the 49 day one last 'month'! Got my first letter through from the infertility clinic - a questionnaire to fill in with all your details then things like smoking, drinking, how long you've been together etc. Then a bit of an odd thing - they're asking us to send in passport photos of ourselves! DH and I have decided they're going to determine if our children would be pretty enough for them to bother helping us conceive! :haha:

Sending lots of love to everyone and really hope I haven't missed anyone out :flower:


----------



## babybemine

baby1wanted said:


> Hello lovely ladies!!! :hi:
> 
> Well as I said in my last post I've had a little break from BnB and wow there is a LOT to catch up on now I'm checking in again!
> 
> Biggest thins has to be you MrsEddie and your BFP!!!! I am SOOOOOO happy for you, got a little tear in my eye when I read your post. You deserve it so much and can't wait to hear from you and your growing bump yay! :dance: :dance:
> 
> Congrats to to JamieSue and WantingChild - fab news and wishing you both a H&H 9 months :happydance:
> 
> Noo so so sorry about your chemical :hugs:; hope you've thrown yourself face first into that bottle of wine :wine:
> 
> Ooooh and lots of new ladies joining, welcome to you all - MommaCC, KitteyKat2010, robinator (did you test yet?!), CarlyP, startingtotry and bakeranm99. Great to have you on board - this thread is fab, so much support and a big load of BFPs recently!
> 
> Mummywant2be and babybemine how r things going your end? :hugs:
> 
> Tomsmummy - loving your 'non' pregnancy symptoms made me laugh!!
> 
> Thanks for still checking up on us morebabies, lotus, breadsticks, despereaux and annio - stalking you a bit in the refugee thread and hope your pregnancies are going ok :hugs:
> 
> And last but not least Koj - I REALLY hope this is it for you, keeping everything crossed and am excited for when you test! :happydance:
> 
> AFM AF got me surprisingly early giving me a 39 day cycle this time which is much better than the 49 day one last 'month'! Got my first letter through from the infertility clinic - a questionnaire to fill in with all your details then things like smoking, drinking, how long you've been together etc. Then a bit of an odd thing - they're asking us to send in passport photos of ourselves! DH and I have decided they're going to determine if our children would be pretty enough for them to bother helping us conceive! :haha:
> 
> Sending lots of love to everyone and really hope I haven't missed anyone out :flower:

Welcome back. We missed you. Things are going good with me so far.
Had a HSG done which came back clear and two ultrasounds which look to be good. Had a folicle present which nurse said was good. She also said as far as she can see my blood work looks good as well. Been :sex: more frequently this time. At end of week DH should be turning in his SA and then when that is done we will meet with RE once again with results and hopefully a BFP but if not then he will help us with the next course of action.:happydance:


----------



## koj518

Hi ladies! 

baby1 welcome back! That's so funny about the passport pictures! and I love your interpretation! hilarious!!! :rofl:

babybemine yay for good folicle!! now swim, :spermy: swim!! 

afm - no AF this morning :) but still feeling very wet like right before AF arrives. I also don't feel pregnant at all. like zero symptoms (except for being really constipated.. ew. sorry TMI). so I'm guessing that this month I randomly O'ed about 3days late and my AF will also be 3days late - which means my AF should arrive tomorrow or Sunday. we shall see! The good thing is, my LP is at least 10days!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Huge congrats WantingChild!

Yay, welcome back Baby! Thank you so much for your sweet post, (it actually brought tears to my eyes)! Missed you tons and so happy to hear from you. Sounds like things are going really well with you and glad to hear that you had a shorter cycle. I am so glad that you are moving forward with the fertility clinic and just know that you will be on here sharing your BFP soon!

Congrats Babybemine, great news!

Koj, not to get your hopes up but I had the same wetness down there that you're describing, (still do, TMI but lots of creamy CM). I am so hoping that this is it for you. The only thing I am bummed about is that I will be offline after today until the 27th, due to travelling, family stuff, etc, so I'm going to have to wait to find out how your test goes. I will be thinking good thoughts for you and can't wait log back in on Thursday for an update!

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Breadsticks

Koj, I was the same. My CM turned from creamy to watery (though I don't know if that was typical because that was the first month I checked CM). Also, I was constipated which is the opposite of what happens to me right before AF :haha: I really hope that I see BFP news from you soon :D

baby1, that is hysterical! I'm glad you are well :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I will be offline from now until December 27, travelling and visiting family and friends, so just wanted to wish all of you a very Merry Christmas! :xmas3: Looking forward to catching up then!


----------



## koj518

good to know! yea, constipation is the only thing out of the ordinary for me this month. The other thing is, the moment I found out I O'ed on cd19, I started taking B-50 complex since I read that it could lengthen my LP. From what I could tell, any excess vitamins would come out in my pee so I figured it could only help me. I don't think taking vit B for 10 days could lengthen my LP but I guess there's always exceptions so maybe that's why I haven't gotten my AF yet?? ugh.. I'm dying to find out one way or the other.. I just don't want to get my hopes up too much. 

Mrs.Eddie - Happy Holidays and see you on Thursday! Are you going to tell your family about the baby (if you haven't already)????


----------



## reverie

Hopefully joining this thread will give me the strength to stay away from the pee sticks. This is my first round of clomid and I think I ovulated. I'm cautiously optimistic. 

If my ovulation occurred when I think it did, AF should be due the 26th. I'm planning to start testing the 27th.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi all! :) Sorry I've been a bit awol recently. Had to go visit the inlaws! But all the travelling's done for xmas now :) We can now relax and enjoy!

A lot's been happening on here! Huge congrats Mrs Eddie :happydance:

Koj, I really hope AF stays away, you deserve a bfp xmas pressie x

My AF showed up today, right on time! But expected as only started dtd on cd22 due to OH being away all month!..... I'm hoping e'll be delayed to work this month so we can have a slight chance of catching! He's supposed to go on CD9, so we'll see!

FX'd Koj x


----------



## koj518

Welcome reverie!

Tom's - Thanks! Hope you get the chance to catch the egg this month!!


----------



## babybemine

Have had diarrhea and nausea.....if I'm pregnant it will all be worth it.


----------



## startingtotry

Morning ladies! I hope everyone is having a good start to the weekend! We're up early getting everything sorted for the Christmas visiting to start! DH's dad today, my dad tomorrow and then DH's mum's on Christmas eve until boxing day! We've already seen my mum! Going to be running around all over the place but I'm sure it will all be lovely!! Looking forward to getting back on the 27th and shutting the door to the world for a few days!

The busy is keeping me nice and distracted, normally I'd be counting down until when I can test by now but all feeling very calm so far! I shall probably test on NYE which is 1 day early but I think it fits in better with our plans this month!

I probably won't be online much in the next few days so have a lovely Christmas everyone! Good luck to everyone who is testing over the Christmas period!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## koj518

babybemine - I feel the same way every month.. This month, I tell myself "being constipated is all worth it if I'm pregnant." haha :haha:

startingtotry - Merry Christmas! Have fun with your family! See you when you get back :)

AFM - AF is now 2 days late and I ended up caving and testing this morning. the result :bfn:. Gutted..:cry: but if you think about it, I'm only at 11dpo even though I'm 2 days late. Maybe there's still a chance? but I'm feeling much more pessimistic about it now. I think AF is just gonna be mean to me and show up late. On the up side, my LP is at least 11days :)


----------



## more babies

Awwww Koj :hug: I was really hoping this was going to be it for you! Makes it so much worse when AF is late because then you really start to get your hopes up! :hugs: Of course you're not 100% out until AF shows up.. so you never know!! But like you said if AF does show up at least your LP is longer this cycle and you can also enjoy lots of :wine: over the holidays! Obviously you'd rather be pregnant but I'm trying to throw some positives in there! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## koj518

thanks morebabies! I was hoping too.... late AFs are the worst!!!! so evil.


----------



## reverie

10-11 DPO here. Breasts feel heavier today. I have never really had swelling or soreness as part of my usual AF symptoms, so maybe a good sign?


----------



## Breadsticks

Koj, so sorry! :hugs: I got my first positive with FMU at 12DPO and it was so faint I almost missed it. Seriously, I said to my husband "See! Stark white te...wait, what the hell is that?!?" :haha: So you never know! I highly doubt anything would've shown for me at 11DPO, I hope same is true for you :)In any case, I am glad your LP is lengthening!

Reverie, that is a good sign! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## koj518

Thanks Breadsticks! We'll see I guess. I keep running to the bathroom thinking AF is here but no signs yet.. Maybe we'll BD tonight to induce it. hahahaha. 

reverie - we're so close in cycle! Hope you get your BFP this cycle!


----------



## reverie

Thanks Koj! 

Since this is my first round of clomid my cycle was extra long. If I dont get my BFP this round or AF (since I usually don't) I'll have another extra long cycle of provera+clomid.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww fingers crossed reverie! X

any new today koj?


----------



## koj518

Nope :nope: no sign of af. Woke up thinking af had finally come because i felt really wet down there but still nothing. :shrug: I'll be testing again tomorrow (13dpo)!


----------



## Noo

I hope it's good news for you Koj :)


----------



## koj518

Brown cm on tp when I wiped tonight.. :( AF will be here first thing in the morning... I'm gutted! I really though it was gonna be my month :cry: at least my LP was 13 days long..


----------



## more babies

Awwwww massive :hugs: Koj!!! :hugs:


----------



## Noo

Congratulations on the EPIC LP, Koj :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww hugs koj x


----------



## koj518

Hmmm.. no AF yet... Not even spotting anymore. Even asked my DH to jump start it this morning :sex: haha. But tested and :bfn: so not sure what's going on :shrug:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh how starnge koj!.... I didn't get a bfp until 22dpo with the chemical a couple of months ago, maaybe it'll take that long for you? Fx'd x


----------



## koj518

Sorry for the late update ladies! Got an unpleasant surprise on Christmas day :witch:. 4 days late and a nice long 14day LP. I really was hoping to get a Christmas bfp but i guess it just wasn't meant to be.. On to the next cycle. I'm hoping for a 2013 baby! :baby:


----------



## nico82

koj518 said:


> Sorry for the late update ladies! Got an unpleasant surprise on Christmas day :witch:. 4 days late and a nice long 14day LP. I really was hoping to get a Christmas bfp but i guess it just wasn't meant to be.. On to the next cycle. I'm hoping for a 2013 baby! :baby:

Sorry Koj! I've been following you for ages :hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww Koj, :hugs: So sorry boooo!!!

Roll on 2013! I've started peeing on opks to see when I'm fertile this month. I'm on CD6 now but it's poss OH goes to work in 2 days time so hoping I'll O early!


----------



## babybemine

Peed on a OPK I swear that it was positive.....pregnancy sign maybe.....been feeling weird all month. Please oh least let me pregnant.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh good luck babybemine.... When will u be testing properly?


----------



## more babies

Awww Koj how rude of AF to show up that late and on Christmas!! Massive :hug: to you!!!!! This cycle has been quite a roller coaster for you. Hopefully though you having a longer LP will help things for next cycle :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Hopefully that's a good sign babybemine!!!!


----------



## babybemine

Not going to test until new years eve so I can know if I can drink. Though, I have not really felt like drinking....been feeling sick...a stomach ache/nausea with occasional BM issues.

Have watery CM. Which I think is new for this time in my cycle. I keep feeling like I have to pee kinda like a fullness in the vaginal area. 

To me everything is a possible symptom of early pregnancy.


----------



## Josefin

Hello! I'm in WTT but we use pull out and now I'm two days late:) I'm not gonna test until after new year since I don't think I'm pregnant. But as long as AF stays away there is hope. But if I'm not pregnant I'll be fine with that. We are gonna TTC#3 after the summer.


----------



## koj518

thanks ladies! I'm feeling somewhat optimistic about the long LP. 

I hope you O early Toms!

and babybemine, that's a really good sign!!!!!! I asked one of the girls on bb who just got her BFP to pee on an OPK and she got a pos on it! Good luck!!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies, I hope you all had a Merry Christmas!

Koj, I am so sorry about AF :hugs: I am happy that your LP has lengthened, which is awesome. I hope you were able to enjoy a few glasses of vino and relax a bit over the holidays! 

And yes, we did tell our families as well as a few very close friends, (no one else until 14 weeks). They were all very happy for us, which was awesome!

Tom's Mum: Thanks so much Luv! I really hope that you get to catch that eggy!

Babybemine: Good luck, I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## more babies

That's great Mrs. Eddie! I accidently slipped to one of my closest friends but other then her no one knows. The spotting in the beginning got me too nervous so we aren't telling anyone until the 12ish week scan whenever that happens... just in case! Although I've been feeling horrible lately so pretending over Christmas wasn't easy since I now hate all foods yet feel sick if I don't eat constantly.


----------



## Noo

I got positive OPK last cycle and got BFP, unfortunately it was a chemical pregnancy so it may be a good sign :) 

CD9 for me. Waiting a few days to start taking OPK as I've been wasting so many by starting on CD7 and not O till CD18/19!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww, sorry to hear about the chemical Noo :hugs:..... I've started using OPKs from CD7 but every other day until CD11 then every day :)

Good luck Babybemine x

Today is the day OH goes away to work for 2 weeks. I'm on CD8 so going to try and jump on him in a bit haha! But I think we're out this month already :(


----------



## babybemine

Low abd cramping.....Grrrrr. stay away AF


----------



## koj518

babybemine - I have everything crossed for you!!!! good luck! :dust:


----------



## Twag

:hi: Can I join? :hi:

I tested early my 1st month TTC and got a bfp but was short lived and ended up a Chemical so now I have vowed to never test early again no matter what! 
So I have an 11day LP but I refuse to test until I am 16/17dpo!!

Today is 3dpo - this is going to be a long wait :wacko:

:dust:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi Twag :wave: This is a great thread for waiting it out :)

I am fuming today! OH has gone to work and we didn't dtd today like I hoped! He said he wasn't in the mood! :( I know he stresses about leaving us to go to work and gets upset leaving our little boy but he knows that this is the only faint chance we might get this month and now it's gone Grrrr! :(......... Roll on next month!


----------



## Twag

:hi:

Oh no that is really annoying it is so infuritating when they do not do their part isn't it!! :grr: :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Aww Toms mummy how frustrating!! :hugs: Would have been nice to see if you could have caught it but since you can't now just try to relax again as much as possible and stay active and you'll be in a great place next cycle to get back to business! :thumbup: And now you'll have two months worth of "symptom" spotting. That's what I had and let me tell you I have two totally different cycles. The second one I actually spotted at about the same time I would have thought for sure it would have been IB so it showed me that you literally can't count on any "symptom". I don't know if it helped at all but I got my positive two cycles after my 2 cycle break and I was definitely more relaxed about ttc after and less into symptom spotting or even monitoring my cycles. The month of my positive we only :sex: every two days but there was a day when we did it twice and I wonder if that's what did it. I've heard other people getting their BFPs after a double session.. so you never know!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks girls :hugs:

It has definatly been a less stressful month knowing that I don't have to symptom spot (Or can differentiate between bfp and bfn symptoms!)

We're in no rush to get pg but I just keep thinking that our DS is 3 and 3 months now.... the age gap is just getting bigger and bigger :(


----------



## more babies

Yeah that's the one thing I hate about being pregnant now.. the age gaps. When this one arrives the age gaps will be 11 years and almost 8 years. We just haven't had the space nor the money to have one sooner.


----------



## Twag

This is baby #1 for us but we will have the same worry for #2 when the time comes


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Still have my fx for you babybemine! Good luck!

Morebabies, yes it was really fun to tell some people. We won't be telling others until later on but it made it seem more real to be able to share the news with others. I am totally with you about feeling off. I was actually sick for the first time on Christmas and am pretty much constantly neauseous. Water with lemon and fruits and veggies seem to help me.

Also Tom's Mum and Morebabies, don't worry too much about age gaps. There are four years between my sister and I and 12 years between me and my youngest brother and we are all super close!

Also welcome Twag! You will love this thread, it is full of a wonderful group of ladies!


----------



## nico82

babybemine said:


> Low abd cramping.....Grrrrr. stay away AF

Low abdo cramping a good sign!:thumbup:
I'm six days late for AF haven't tested yet but I still get the cramps and twinges :hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks! :) I always had in my head that a 4 yr gap would be ideal as Tom will be in school and I can have one on one with baby but still quality time with Tom as he won't be so needy but that gap has passed this month now. I'm hoping we fall pregnant within the next few months so the gap will now be 4.5. I know I shouldn't dwell on it too much and it's all about personalities! After all, I have a sister who's 13 months younger than me and we didn't get on at all in our teens, and I have a brother 13 years younger and we get on (although more like aunty and nephew) but it works!


----------



## Toms Mummy

ooh nico, that's exciting! When are you testing?


----------



## nico82

Toms Mummy said:


> ooh nico, that's exciting! When are you testing?

Probably New Years Eve think it might be goodluck :haha:
Just a little nervous I had AF pains two days before my AF was due and she never showed and to be honest I never had AF pains ever, so was a sure sign for me. Im not used to them, so hoping all will be good if I am PG :flower:

My AF is never late always on time or a day early, noticing my breasts are getting more swollen and sore by the day. Usually that subsides too when AF arrives :wacko:

Just trying to rest up when I can :hugs: will you be testing soon?


----------



## Noo

I'm sorry, Toms! I do think a break will do you good though. I can't believe I've got to CD9 and not done any OPK yet. I might not actually bother this cycle and just temp and go by CM. The last 3 cycles I've O'd CD 18/19 so I may just go with the flow. I informed my husnand I fancied an early night otnight and got "Oh, is it that time already?" Umm... No, I just plan to abuse my husband's body for my own pleasure! lmao... MEN!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh sounds really positive Nico! :).... I'm not testing, currently on cd8 but OH is now away for 2 weeks so will miss ovulation :(.... Hopefully he'll be here for Jan!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Noo said:


> I'm sorry, Toms! I do think a break will do you good though. I can't believe I've got to CD9 and not done any OPK yet. I might not actually bother this cycle and just temp and go by CM. The last 3 cycles I've O'd CD 18/19 so I may just go with the flow. I informed my husnand I fancied an early night otnight and got "Oh, is it that time already?" Umm... No, I just plan to abuse my husband's body for my own pleasure! lmao... MEN!

I usually go by CM but have used OPKs just last month and starting to this month. I've found them confusing already as the dark line didn't appear last month and none of the fainter lines were in sync with my CM :shrug: I like just going by CM but after 4 months of nothing I thought I'd give them a go for a while!

Although my OH obviously knows we're trying I don't tell him when I'm near to O as like your OH I think it'll just feel like he's being a bit used! :haha: Although they're supposed to want it as much as we want it!


----------



## Noo

I found I get EWCM for 2/3 days before ovulation. By ovulation I'm usually back to creamy or sticky CM.


----------



## Lou1

Hi id love to join you. Thank u for this thread! I'm am willing myself not to test earlier and hold out till 11 Jan. Then I found this...it just reminds me of all the reasons to wait. 

I'm ttc 2. Ds conceived with the help of clomid. Currently cd 15,1st round of clomid taken cd 2-6.I don't temp or use opks so cant b exact about ov. Will test if no AF cd 28-does that sound reasonable?


----------



## Lou1

.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I will be offline until January 4 (off visiting some friends) but I wanted to wish all of you ladies a very happy new years! I hope there are a ton more BFPs on this thread for 2013!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi Lou! :wave:.... How old is your LO?


----------



## Lou1

Toms Mummy said:


> Hi Lou! :wave:.... How old is your LO?

Hi Toms mum, he is 18 months. Had my coil out in October as we decided to start trying again. Ur post earlier sounds like me and my dh.....the 'u only want me for my swimmers' line.He actually can get really stubborn about it even thou he wants another child too. :sulk: Having said that I can win him round...maybe that's why he protests! Hmmm :winkwink:
I avoid any talk of my cycle!


----------



## babybemine

BFN Will test again new Years Eve.


----------



## startingtotry

Morning ladies! 

Welcome to Lou! How many DPO are you Babybemine? Hopefully it's just too early for you, FX for NYE for you we'll be testing at the same time!

I am really suffering from an urge to POAS these last couple of days but I hate the negativity when I see a :BFN: AF is due on the 1st but I've agreed that I'll let myself test on NYE!


----------



## more babies

Happy New Year Mrs. Eddie!! Just wanted to throw out there that Ive found apples to work really well when not feeling good.


----------



## more babies

Babybemine hopefully its just too early for you! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Startingtotry its definitely easier to see AF come then to see the negatives so stay strong and wait to test!! Good luck!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww, hopefully just too early Babybemine... hold in there :hugs:

Good luck starting to try :thimbup:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Lou1 said:


> Toms Mummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lou! :wave:.... How old is your LO?
> 
> Hi Toms mum, he is 18 months. Had my coil out in October as we decided to start trying again. Ur post earlier sounds like me and my dh.....the 'u only want me for my swimmers' line.He actually can get really stubborn about it even thou he wants another child too. :sulk: Having said that I can win him round...maybe that's why he protests! Hmmm :winkwink:
> I avoid any talk of my cycle!Click to expand...

Aww, 18 months is a nice age, my Nephew is nearly that age now and he's in to everything!!!

I completely avoid talking about my cycle too! As far as he's concerned....ignorance is bliss! Although it back fires when I need him to dtd and he's not in the mood Grrr!


----------



## Toms Mummy

My nipples have been tingly since yesterday.... is this a sign of imminent O? I've not felt this before at this stage in my cycle!.... Also TMI but I've been getting very slight twinges in my cervix/vg, like I'm near orgasm!... Any ideas what that might be? Another O sign??


----------



## babybemine

Not sure on when I ovulated. So not sure on dpo. Hoping it was just too early to test..


----------



## Lou1

Sorry Toms mum not sure about yr cervix twinges, have u had that before (except nr orgasm!)? 
I'm already fighting in my head not test early.Aarrgghh,another 12 days to go yet. Don't want to wish the time away either it would b wishing the Christmas holidays away.


----------



## Twag

:hi: ladies sorry I have been AWOL I am suffering with the dreaded cold which has knocked me for six :sick:

helping me not SS though expect for this dull low ache I seem to have and odd twinges :wacko: 6dpo today

Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## nico82

I finally got my :bfp: tested today! :happydance:
I am eight days late for AF. OMG in shock but very happy!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations H&H 9 months what a lovely way to start a new year :hugs:


----------



## nico82

Twag said:


> Congratulations H&H 9 months what a lovely way to start a new year :hugs:

Thank you!!! :hugs::hugs:
I know right?! I tested New Years Eve, guess 2013 will be my year also :baby:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yey Nico! Congratulations x


----------



## Lou1

Nico-u won't need a drink tonight,you'll b on a natural high! Haveva great pregnancy and beyond x


----------



## oedipamass

Congratulations Nico!!!


----------



## Josefin

Congratulations!!:)

Still no af, 6dpo today. I'm a little bit afraid to say this but I have really been feeling pregnant today! My back hurts, I nearly passed out in the store today and I can't eat that much. I aldo have a very strong sense of smell now! Exciting but I'm thinking af is gonna come any day. Don't know when I want to test...


----------



## Noo

Congratulations, Nico :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh fx'd Josefin.... when will you test?


----------



## Josefin

I don't know yet. Maybe in a week or so:) I think I'm gonna wait until I really belive I'm pregnant (getting enough morninhsickness or so). I don't have a test at home and that helps. I'm also very busy with my two LOs:)


----------



## Toms Mummy

That's a good idea Josefin! I hope I'm strong enough to only test when I feel completely different to normal!


----------



## Buttercup2

Hi Non-Testing ladies! I'd like to join this thread! Still room?? :)

My DH and I have been married 5 years. We've been TTC #1 for a year. We became pregnant once in May but found out the baby had died at 8 weeks, so I had a medical miscarriage in July. Since then, for the last 5 months, we've had no luck. I temp, use opks, and track CM. (It's a lot of keeping track, but I'm a little bit "Type A" and I like to know what's going on.  ) The last 5 months of BFNs over and over have really gotten me depressed. Tomorrow should be CD1 (got a BFN on a FRER today, which is 14dpo), and I'm turning over a new leaf. I want to join you!

I like keeping track of my cycle, but I want to start doing the "Zen" thing with the TTC journey. Observing, noticing, but not becoming frustrated or fed up. I've been pretty frustrated the last 5 months. Teach me your non-testing ways, o wise ones ;)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Happy New Year everyone! I hope this year sees lots of BFP's and Babies :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi Buttercup.... Welcome :) This is a great threads for keeping you sane during the 2ww xx


----------



## Josefin

I'm not feeling normal ay all anymore! The past few days have looked like this. Nausea and diarrhea in the morning, feel like I'm gonna faint all day but I can eat normally and in the evening I'm nauseas again and I don't want to eat anything. I really feel pregnant and I'm gonna tell DH that today. He's gonna be mad. I'll have to buy a test as soon as posible. I don't know what this is of not pregnancy!


----------



## babybemine

Should of started my AF yesterday and had two BFN's with Clear Blue early test and a Wallmart early test.
Had a great New Years Eve. I hope everyone else did as well.
This week hubby has SA done so we shall see if anything is wrong there by the 8th.
Just waiting for the 8th and for my AF to show up so I can start trying again.
On my way to being a new home owner and hoping all the chaos of buying a home and then moving will keep my mind occupied in the next few months.


----------



## Buttercup2

Babybemine, congrats on the new house! New houses are so much fun--so much decorating to be done! You and I could be cycle buddies this time (unless you turn out to be preg, which you still might if no af!). I just started af today, Jan 1. What a way to start the new year. :dohh: What CD do you usually ov?


----------



## Josefin

I'm buying a test and taking it tomorrow! But I don't feel pregnant anymore. Must have been the flu or something but still, testing tomorrow at 18dpo.


----------



## babybemine

Buttercup2 said:


> Babybemine, congrats on the new house! New houses are so much fun--so much decorating to be done! You and I could be cycle buddies this time (unless you turn out to be preg, which you still might if no af!). I just started af today, Jan 1. What a way to start the new year. :dohh: What CD do you usually ov?

Didn't OPK last month but the previous was at cd 13. then 13 dpo AF showed up. Will be using the OPK
Thinking I may start AF today or tomorrow been feeling crampy achey and hot. My mind is also scattered. Washed a load of towels and lost the laundry card to dry them....oops. 

Will keep you posted on when AF comes. Would be very happy if she stayed away.


----------



## Twag

Happy New Year ladies :hi: Buttercup


----------



## Lou1

Hi buttercup, welcome. 
Were moving house this month losing count of how many people have said new year,new house,new baby! I brush it off as no one knows we are ttc-can't b doing with the pressure. Does anyone else keep ttc to themselves?


----------



## Twag

We were meant to be moving into our new house this month but builders have put moving in date back to end of Feb/beginning of March!! :dohh:

We have not told anyone we are TTC (except my mother & sister and that was only because of our chemical) but no-one else knows but OMG do they keep on every time we see friends etc they ask when we are having babies etc it is really annoying as it isn't anyones business tbh!! Plus we get pressure when they don't know imagine if they did especially as it isn't happening straight away! :dohh:


----------



## nico82

Reading all the posts of how many times people have re-tested makes me nervous :dohh:

First test done on 31/12/12 was and second one done on 02/01/13 which was also and dark :baby:

Estimated due date of September 04, 2012 which is funny because it calculated my conception date as the ONLY time I BD'd so was so accurate :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## startingtotry

We haven't told many people because it's too pressured! We've got a few close friends that know but we mainly only talk about it with one other couple who are also TTC I think it's easier if only a few people know! Having said that we've never hidden the fact that we'd like children one day so I don't think that anyone will be surprised!


----------



## Toms Mummy

We haven't told many people either, just a friend and my sis. I'm not telling the inlaws that's for sure! MIL keeps asking if we're going to have another one, I don't want the added pressue of her asking how it's going all the time!

All this talk of moving house is making me jealous! Our house is on the market, has been since April but it just won't sell Grrrr! My OH has just got a job in Gibraltar so he is having to go out there without us until I've arranged to rent ours out :(


----------



## Twag

Don't feel nervous Nico some people just LOVE poas :haha: you have your BFP so enjoy every minute of it :thumbup:

Did you only BD once and caught? that is amazing if you did lucky girl :thumbup:


----------



## Josefin

nico82, if I'm pregnant I'll be due the day before you:) Here they calculate based on 28 days cycle so the real due date would be 4-5 days later, but "on the paper" it will be 3rd sept. :) H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Josefin

I'm pregnant!:)


----------



## Twag

Congratulations H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## koj518

wow!! So much action while I was away! 
Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats to nico and josefin on your BFPs! 

babybemine - did you test again?? I hope AF stays far away for you!!!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh, congrats Josefin! x

I'm either O'ng today or tomorrow according to opks.... I had faint lines on cd7 and cd8 so thought I'd O'd earlier but I got a strong line this morning (cd13) so it makes more sense that that's the right one!..... 

But yet another cycle of no bd :( So I'll keep check of my non-symptoms :haha:


----------



## awifey

I'm dying to test early, I have only 3 more days until af is due. I haven't tested early for about a year. This time my body is throwing me through a loop, probably because it is the first round I have tried Clomid. 

Dying to test but feel like :witch: will show up about 10 min. After I do, whenever I do. :( grr


----------



## more babies

Congrats josefin! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## Buttercup2

Josefin congrats!! I guess your preg feelings were right on the mark!:happydance:
Nico, congrats to you as well!! Nice to see that line getting darker :thumbup:

The only person who knows we're ttc is my sister. She and I started trying at the same time, hoping to be preg together (it almost worked! so sad). She had a little girl this past October. We're hoping to get "caught up" soon, haha. :p


----------



## Noo

Congratulations Josefin.


----------



## koj518

Toms - I'll be asking you to report your non-symptoms this cycle as well ;) haha.


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Ladies, I want to join you and be a non-testing convert, but I have a problem, in that I really don't know when I'm expecting a period at all..I don't just want to wait and wait and wait and I know from experience that I don't really get symptoms til at least 6 weeks...what shall I do?? The reason is that I have come off b/c recently, and I still don't know if i'm on cycle 1 after b/c, or cycle 2..I had a strange,scanty, unexplained bleed. It wasn't IB as i've tested, but it definitely wasn't a period,,so I suppose, just b/c related, but what does that mean for the rest of my cycle..?? I just don't know..!all I know is possible ovulation 29th December.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi Fuscia!.... Oh how frustrating! I came off the pill in Sept and got so confused as to what was a real af and what was withdrawl afterwards! I counted the withdrawl bleed a couple of days after coming of pill, which only lasted 2 days as my af and 27 days later had a another af :)..... Maybe count dpo from 29th and then test when you get to 20dpo? c


----------



## MrsMohr

I think I will be joining this thread next cycle if I get a BFN this one, I've been testing since 6dpo and BFN's all the way are bumming me out!


----------



## babybemine

MrsMohr said:


> I think I will be joining this thread next cycle if I get a BFN this one, I've been testing since 6dpo and BFN's all the way are bumming me out!

6 dpo is really early. Count your longest cycle and shortest cycle. If you must, test the day of your average cycle length and then if BFN check again the day of your longest cycle day.


----------



## oedipamass

I am thinking of not keeping HPTs in the house anymore, so I won't feel tempted to test before AF is late.


----------



## awifey

oedipamass said:


> I am thinking of not keeping HPTs in the house anymore, so I won't feel tempted to test before AF is late.

Sounds like a plan.


I actually have gotten better...I have one test sitting in the br that has been there for months. Months of :witch: are terrible, but at least I'm not also watching bfn all the time.


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Good idea, I was thinking I'd do that...though I don't even trust really that I ov'd, I really hope I did, the OPKs seemed to show a textbook progression from almost nothing to something almost as dark as the control line (but some say that it has to be as dark, I always took it that a pattern of getting darker and lighter again was quite indicative of the surge, even if it didn't become extremely dark?) ..so yes, I suppose i'll leave it as many days post ov as I would usually have before a period..?I don't want to get caught out by af whilst still waiting to test...it would seem somehow worse? So I might start testing 12-14 dpo. even if I can stop the ridiculously early testing that would be an improvement!!


----------



## Buttercup2

Oedi, that's a good idea. Those hpts really call out to us. 

Fuchsia, i think the lines are supposed to be equally dark, but the more you use them the better you will be able to use them, know what i mean? Your body may not follow the rules exactly. When i use opks, i don't get a gradual progression. I have two lines for pretty much my whole cycle, then suddenly at ov, the test line gets dark. But everyone is different! :)


----------



## Dynamicmae

I've been testing negative since 9dpo... Now 12 dpo... Feeling soooo sad!! Dunno why I do it to myself!!!! :(


----------



## Fuchsia1412

usually ovulation is really obvious for me, I wouldn't need OPKs, everything happens at the right time and all together..so fertile cm coincides with correct cervical position and so on...but ever since I've actually been ttc...well I have no idea! Dynamicmae, I think you should now join us and stop for at least 3 days. As af becomes 'late' you can get a little more excited and then at least, when you do test, you'll be able to believe the result a bit more..? perhaps bargain with yourself- that you'll hold out til 15dpo, and then only test once a day til 18dpo or something like that?! I have cramps tonight, worried I'm just going to randomly get af and be so very disappointed and also not trust the ic OPKs...


----------



## Toms Mummy

Im starting to hate opks and I'm only on month 2 of using them!.... I've had os since cd7 but only in the mornings! Even now at cd14 the pos is still there in the morn and gone by the eve! :shrug:


----------



## Noo

I never do mine with 1mu - Always mid morning and then evening xx 1mu are too concentrated.


----------



## koj518

I'll be testing with opks soon. I've been having some O symptoms today so I might start testing tonight or tomorrow (I'm CD10 today). Like Tom's, this is my 2nd month opk-ing. My previous cycle was really wacky so I have no clue when I'll O this cycle.. I'm hoping sooner rather than later :) 

Toms - There's NO way I'm pregnant right now (coz AF just left 3 days ago) but I've been having so many symptoms!! This is crazy! Just thought of you and your non-symptom spotting ;)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Haha Koj!..... I am 1dpo today and have lots of abdo cramping but I've recently started doing yoga and yesterday I was doing abdominal lifts so I think it's them! :shrug:

I keep pressing my boobs to see if they hurt but nothing.... not sure why I'm doing this as I'm not expecting them to hurt :wacko:


----------



## koj518

yea weird things are happening to me today... really bad backaches, creamy EWCM, and achy bbs. Maybe it's O symptoms??? I o'ed on cd19 last cycle so this would be reeeallly early.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yeah that would be really early if your af finished 3 days ago! Wierd but possible! :/ 

My CM has gone dry now so I think I did O yesterday, I've felt nauseous most of today aswell! :shrug: Lets see what the next 2 weeks of non pregnant symptoms bring!


----------



## awifey

Ding dong the :witch: is here.


----------



## Twag

Sorry awifey :hugs:

Woke this morning just feeling like I am out this month :shrug: ah well I am sure AF will show this weekend as scheduled :dohh:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww, sorry awifey :hugs:

Why do you feel out twag? x


----------



## Twag

I dunno I just feel out :shrug: 10dpo I am crampy today, my bbs feel huge, feel queasy but just feel out :shrug: checked my cervix it is back up high & very firm & closed but also on the tip of the cervix was some pinkish cm tiny amount!

I dunno I just have this overwhelming feeling that she will arrive :dohh:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww, :hugs: twag! Thise symptoms seem promissing! Hold in there x


----------



## Twag

Thanks I am just feeling blue today :(


----------



## babybemine

AF got me.


----------



## Twag

Sorry Babybemine :hugs:

Some light pink blood up there I defo think I am out this cycle :dohh: onto cycle 5/6 I guess!! well once AF shows!


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Twag that is the worst I always find, when you find out af is 'on her way' before it even probably starts and you know you still have to wait another stupid day or so until you get those horrible cramps and so on:growlmad: always makes me so cross!! ugh. sorry about that....I would like to say 'hope it's not that' and some other random preg spotting but you know what your af coming feels like better than anyone, so I won't be presumptious!


----------



## Twag

Thanks :flower:

I just want her to get here and be done with it if she is coming so then I can plan the next cycle get DH on board and get my damn BFP!!


----------



## Dynamicmae

I'm also waiting!!! Luteal phase is usually about 12 days.... Meant to start today... Don't feel much of anything really?!?! Temperatures still way above the coverline. What do you guys think?


----------



## koj518

babybemine - so sorry :( I was really hoping you'd get a BFP! one of these days it will be our turn..! right!?

Toms - looking forward to your 2weeks of non-pregnant symptom spotting :)

awifey - sorry AF got you as well :hugs: 

twag - how long is your LP? 10dpo spotting sounds promising if your AF isn't due for a while. 

Dynamic - Sounds promising for you too! 

hi Fuchsia :hi: 

Hope I didn't miss anyone... :dust: to all


----------



## Twag

LP is 11 days so AF is due Sunday therefore I can put money on it I am out this cycle :shrug: ah well onwards & upwards right :thumbup:

Fertile window for the new cycle is whilst we are away for the week so FX 

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww, :hugs: babybemine x


----------



## Dannypop

Sorry to just jump in without reading thru all the posts but can I join?!

I don't test till AF hasn't shown which means I've only done 1 test; when I was pregnant with my DS who is now 2. I was on clomid and some shot that releases the egg so I knew exactly when AF was due.

I am not completely regular in my cycle since having my son but my guess is I am due for AF on Tues or Wed.

Will buy my HPT on Tues after work. Eeeeek!


----------



## more babies

Sorry babybemine that AF got you! :hugs: Hopefully next cycle works out better for you :hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi Dannypop!.... I know what you mean about long threads! It's nice to get the idea but you could be there for days reading the whole thing! :haha:


----------



## Dynamicmae

14 DPO... Looks like temps are on their way DOWN!! Suspect AF will arrive anytime soon :'( So for me that means HSG and spern analysis test and another round of clomid....


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww sorry Dynam! :hugs: X


----------



## Noo

Hmm I'd normally be getting darker OPK now but they're getting lighter again and never went positive! I'm normally due to ovulate tomorrow. I'm wondering if my bout of cystitis (too much wine and sex!) and antibiotics have actually pushed ovulation back or I missed it altogether by starting my OPK later than normal ?


----------



## Lou1

Well still managing not go near my the draw with the tests in! 

Sorry to those whose AF has bad timing and doesn't know she's not welcome.

I'm symptomless but have conclude having symptoms can be more confusing.


----------



## Lou1

And sorry noo, I'm not sure if antibiotics effect ov


----------



## more babies

I think I looked up before if antibiotics mess with ovulation after having been on some and it all came back saying it should have no effect on it.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Sorry I have no advive Noo.... OPKs are so frustrating though! I have been using them for the past 2 months now. Last month I tested from cd7-cd13 and got no positives. This month I tested from cd7-cd16 (today) and I got a pos on cd14 morn,, a neg that night??? and then 3 very strong positives on cd15. A pos this morning and a neg this afternoon.

My boobs have been hurting today so I have put down today as my O day (cd16), hich to me seems a bit too late as I only have a 27/28day cycle so will only have a luteal phase of 10/11 days? :shrug:


----------



## Toms Mummy

So, non preg symptoms then (koj! ;)).... My boobs are sore to touch today! :shrug: But I think I o'd today so putting that down as the reason.... although I've never had sore boobs in the middle of cycle!


----------



## koj518

Haha! Love it Toms :) thanks! my boobs have been sore too. I swear if I was in my tww right now I would be 100% convinced that I am pregnant! but I still have yet to O. hahaha. I should start my opk today. (cd12)


----------



## Noo

I don't ovulate till CD 18/19 so I'd not say CD16 is really all that late.


----------



## Noo

Hmm think it's put me back a few days. I'm now getting the EWCM on CD18 that I'd normally have gotten on CD15 & 16. So I'm assuming I'll probably ovulate CD20/21


----------



## Buttercup2

Noo, maybe it's not the antibiotics but actually the infection that set you back? I know that anything that stresses the body can delay ovulation, and infection would definitely qualify, i should think. Are you feeling better now?

I planned a little weekend away with my hubby right around when I will ovulate. I'm pretty excited for it! I don't have a perfectly reliable cycle, so I hope I o at the right time :p Has any one else done this? Any success stories?


----------



## Noo

Yes completely back to normal now. It hit me at work but luckily as I work in a hospital on delivery suite we have plenty of Ob/Gynae doctors willing to treat you


----------



## Twag

Still no :witch: she was due to arrive this morning as she always does nothing no sign crampy, lower back ache mainly on my left side and feeling very queasy all day :shrug: not counting my chickens yet though she still could arrive


----------



## Toms Mummy

Oooh fx'd twag! When will you test?


----------



## oedipamass

FX'ed for your BFP Twag!! :dust:


----------



## Twag

I will not test until Thursday/Friday so roughly 16dpo if she isn't here by then then it has to be a bfp right?? :haha:


----------



## Dannypop

Twag said:


> I will not test until Thursday/Friday so roughly 16dpo if she isn't here by then then it has to be a bfp right?? :haha:

Sounds like a good plan! I'll also be about 16DPO on Thurs/Fri but I may test on Wed. Not too long to go now ...


----------



## Twag

All dependent of course on the evil :witch:


----------



## Toms Mummy

I reckon that's a good bet to set against :witch: :)


----------



## Twag

We will see what she has planned


----------



## koj518

Exciting!!! FX'ed for you Twag!!! 16dpo sounds like a good time to test :) Good luck!


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Twag that sounds good!!! By then you will definitely know for sure. Bet you will be more than a bit adrenalined up testing then! I have been terrible and given in and testing....but, today I tried breast milk after reading variety of things about it. Yes i've been to the peeonastick site and read that article..but that's just one lady, I wanted more experiences! I found mixed things...some encouraging and some not so..but I also found a hardcore research paper on it, so it is definitely a phenomenon that occurs, but how trustworthy it is I don't know..anyway, I got a positive result on it, and now feel in 2 (or 3 or 4) minds about whether to be even mildly excited. everyone else keeping to their not testing..??


----------



## Twag

I am not allowing myself to get excited until at least Wednesday :shrug: and I am not a POAS addict so no worries about caving in lol

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Dannypop

I'm testing tomorrow! Bring along the violens and trumpets and pom poms. And the wine if it's not a BFP!


----------



## Twag

Good luck Dannypop hope this is your BFP :dust:


----------



## Dannypop

I didn't even hear her cackle but she just got me. That witch! Got up to wee quickly and NOT because I felt AF and there she was. Gutted bleak miserable and drinking a fat glass of wine.


----------



## Dynamicmae

AF got me ladies..... and its a BAD one!! Havent had one in 51days!!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Booo to the :witch:.... I hope the bottle of wine tastes good? x

My boobs are still sore from supposed ovulation 2 days ago :shrug:


----------



## Noo

2 x positive OPK now so I think I can confirm that ovulation is 2/3 days behind this cycle. I think my bout of cystitis has lengthened the process. Hope this doesn't mean my LP is shorter though - Hoping for just a longer cycle!


----------



## koj518

sorry AF got you danny and dyna :( evil evil :witch:!

Toms - isnt it so weird that every cycle is so different from the other!? It certainly doesn't make things easier for us! ugh!

Noo - yay for O!! now get BD-ing :sex:

twag - I hope AF stays away and you get your BFP on Wednesday :) This thread has been very lucky recently with lots and lots of BFPs so maybe you can help the streak going! 

:dust:


----------



## Toms Mummy

How are you doing Koj? Any af yet?

I'm currently watching a programme on bbc 4 about ivf treatment, called Making Babies. It's really interesting and true bbc style :)


----------



## koj518

Toms - I'm still waiting to ovulate :) I'm hoping it will happen in the next day or two. IVF seems so scary..! although I have no clue how it works. haha


----------



## Twag

14dpo no :witch: this morning :shrug:
I woke up in the night my face soaked in sweat feeling like I was going to be sick then kept waking up feeling sick & felt sick this morning I have not been sick though :shrug:
Dull ache & gassy tummy is gurgling away lol 

Still think she will show so not holding put too much hope


----------



## Lou1

Sorry to those who's period showed.
Friday is nearly here, testing stations are go providing AF doesn't make an appearance. 
To everyone else waiting.:dust:


----------



## MINIacMOM

Hi Ladies!

AF is due tomorrow, got lots of watery CM and very tired - could just be coz Im back at work after a 2 week holiday (the tiredness, not the CM LOL!). not holding out too much hope for a BFP this month, but lotsa babydust to all of you waiting for your BFP!!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hello lovely ladies - how are you all? Sorry I've not been around for AGES, have taken a bit of a step back from all things TTC whilst I wait for my first appointment with the fertility clinic. Looks like we've had loads of new ladies join us - welcome everyone this is a great thread :thumbup:
And a couple more BFPs yay! :happydance: Wishing you all a H&H 9 months.
I'm not tracking anything really at the minute just enjoying the break until all our testing starts. Endo pain getting steadily worse so hopefully they'll be able to offer something to help that too....
Will keep an eye on you all :winkwink: until I'm ready to get back into the swing of things 
Hugs :hugs: to everyone xx


----------



## more babies

Baby1 when do you got for your appointment? Hopefully they can help you out with everything! Glad to hear you're relaxing in the mean time! :thumbup:


----------



## TXBEAUTY123

Good Morning all! My husband and I are in our 2nd mth of TTC and I pray for patience. I am going crazy, I am 9-10DPO and caved, tested BFN..yet I am still hopeful & know I shouldn&#8217;t test till a missed AF. I pray every day for patience and for me not to get all pee crazy every month. I never would have expected for me to be this anxious every month awaiting AF. I have had cramping/stabbing/pressure on uterus area 3-4DPO and slight cramping ever since, tender boobs, vivid nightmares/dreams, extreme gas, and overall just felt a bit different this month after ovulation. I am still hopeful again it&#8217;s still early, yet how do yall resist the temptation of testing every month!!!!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Not sure yet morebabies - they got referral by 10th Dec and I sent back the initial info form they had sent me over xmas time. I'm in the Alps skiing this week (making the best of not being pregnant - skiing, wine and soft cheese!! :haha:)
So am hoping there'll be a letter from them when I get back - I'm in the UK so it's NHS but they do have waiting times they have to adhere to and I'll be making sure I get an appointment asap!! If there's nothing when I get back I'm just going to start ringing them regularly to check where I am on the list - will give me something to do!


----------



## baby1wanted

Ooh and meant to ask - how r u feeling? :flower:


----------



## more babies

Well good luck and I hope you can get an appointment soon so you can get things moving! I'm doing good! Thanks for asking. Finally feeling less sick and actually been getting things done. Have my first appointment on Wednesday although I don't believe anything exciting happens so I'm just waiting and looking more towards the 12 week scan.


----------



## koj518

baby1 - glad you got to enjoy wine and soft cheese!! mmmm!!! Hope you get an appt soon :) 

morebabies - oh my! your first appointment! That's so exciting!! good luck! 

and good luck to those testing soon :)

:dust:


----------



## more babies

Thanks koj!! I hope you don't mind but I silently stalk your ttc journal :haha: I'm just waiting for your BFP!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi TX!.... I completely know what you mean about ttc testing you patience! It's so hard not to test sometimes... even if you know it's way too early! Or if you haven't even bd this month! :dohh:


----------



## koj518

more babies said:


> Thanks koj!! I hope you don't mind but I silently stalk your ttc journal :haha: I'm just waiting for your BFP!!

aww!! thanks! I'm glad you're stalking me :D


----------



## koj518

twag - have you tested yet????


----------



## Twag

No I have not tested 15dpo AF 4 days late still no sign but I am going to wait it out :coffee: I am in no rush to test I think waiting longer without show of AF can only be positive right :shrug:


----------



## koj518

what great patience!! and you are absolutely right :) I hope there's a gorgeous BFP waiting at the end of your long wait! :dust:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh twag, how can you hold off on testing! You're strong :)


----------



## Twag

I dunno I just feel really calm & I do not feel the urge to POAS at all :wacko:


----------



## Noo

ASF: Today I think I'm 1dpo looking at my chart and now negative OPK. However, last night I had an immensely vivid dream... We were emigrating to Australia for a new life and a new job as a midwife (too much wanted down under) and I gave birth on the plane! I didn't know I was pregnant and all I kept saying was "But I kept getting BFN!" According to my husband I woke him up several times with my leg in the air and grunting! Apparently bolt upright leg and it was there about 10 minutes.... Typical midwife I replied "Ahh I was in left lateral and my 2nd stage was only 10 minutes? Brilliant!" :lol:


----------



## Toms Mummy

/\ /\ :rofl:


----------



## Lou1

I had a moment of weakness and tested:blush:

Its a BFP! 

Early days but I'm going ti relax and not stew so much this time. Willing u all to see two lines too.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh congrats Lou!.... Do you mind sharing your symptoms? Only I've had such sore nipples for the past few days and I'm desperate to test despite being a week away from af yet!


----------



## more babies

Congrats Lou on your BFP!!! :happydance:

Toms I thought you had the month off due to your DH being away??


----------



## Toms Mummy

Haha!.... I do! But that doesn't stop me symptom spotting! :dohh:.... We dtd once this month on cd6, and although opks say I O'd around cd16. I am convinced I am pg this month! :wacko:


----------



## Lou1

Thank u. To be honest no symptoms except a significant symptoms other than a tiny streak of pink in my cm 10dpo when wiping after a wee! Mild cramping on and off but I hadn't read to much in to it x


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks :)... huge congrats :happydance: x


----------



## more babies

Toms Mummy said:


> Haha!.... I do! But that doesn't stop me symptom spotting! :dohh:.... We dtd once this month on cd6, and although opks say I O'd around cd16. I am convinced I am pg this month! :wacko:

:haha: One of the months I was off I had the craziest symptoms and even spotted at the time that could have been IB and really started thinking that maybe a condom broke or something and DH missed it even though he always checked them after to make sure! Funny what our crazy minds will do to us! :wacko: :haha:


----------



## koj518

congrats Lou! :happydance:

Toms - I tootally understand!! 

AFM: got a super dark OPK :) yay! :sex:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I really hope you ladies can help me, I do not want to test early, but my problem is I don't know when my period is due? I hate having irregular periods. :( 

So I had a +OPK on January 6th, and for sure ovulated on January 7th...I felt every cramp in the universe, I think :rofl:

When the heck would I know I am late for my period!!!


----------



## awifey

KitteyKat2010 said:


> I really hope you ladies can help me, I do not want to test early, but my problem is I don't know when my period is due? I hate having irregular periods. :(
> 
> So I had a +OPK on January 6th, and for sure ovulated on January 7th...I felt every cramp in the universe, I think :rofl:
> 
> When the heck would I know I am late for my period!!!

I think you would give it 14 days after ovulation and then try testing.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Okay sounds good thank you, I will be testing on the 22nd then :)


----------



## Buttercup2

Noo, i just found out i have cystitis. I'm on cycle day 9. What cd did you have your bout with it? I'm wondering if i should expect some delay in ovulation, and approximately how much. 

Another update: my obgyn gave me some clomid to try next month. We've been trying for a year with no baby, so he thinks it's time to "get serious"! I'm excited to try it! Anyone else tried it? I have to wait until i get through this cycle, of course... Gives me something to look forward to i guess ;)


----------



## Twag

Congrats Lou H&H 9months

AFM - 16dpo no sign of the :witch: yet 5 days late today! Symptoms wise nothing I feel normal :shrug:


----------



## Lou1

Buttercup2 said:


> Noo, i just found out i have cystitis. I'm on cycle day 9. What cd did you have your bout with it? I'm wondering if i should expect some delay in ovulation, and approximately how much.
> 
> Another update: my obgyn gave me some clomid to try next month. We've been trying for a year with no baby, so he thinks it's time to "get serious"! I'm excited to try it! Anyone else tried it? I have to wait until i get through this cycle, of course... Gives me something to look forward to i guess ;)

Bfp with my Ds first round of clomid. This time was also my first cycle with clomid. Good luck!


----------



## Toms Mummy

I can't believe you've not tested yet twag! :)


----------



## Twag

:witch: just found me :cry: we are devastated :cry: thinking another chemical :cry:


----------



## more babies

Get busy Koj!!! Lots of :sex: twice if you can! :haha:

Twag so sorry to hear AF showed up. :hugs: its always so much worse when its that late :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup2

Twag I'm sorry to hear about af. that is so sad. :(

Lou congrats! Thanks for the reply. Hopefully that will be how it goes for me, too!


----------



## koj518

Twag - I already mentioned this on your TTC journal but I&#8217;m so sorry your AF showed up late. So evil!!! :witch: she needs to go on a 9month vacation for everyone!

Morebabies &#8211; Thanks! I didn&#8217;t get a chance to do it twice but definitely got some action last night :sex: hehe

Good luck with clomid, buttercup! I'm gonna hit my 1year mark next month so I'm thinking about starting clomid if I can get my dr. on board.


----------



## oedipamass

So I have a "Don't Test Early" question... 

If my cycle is 28-30 days long on average, should I test on CD28 or wait until CD30? 

Most of the time I have a 28 day cycle (sometimes 30) but I O'ed late this month (CD18) so I'm thinking my luteal phase will push me into CD30 territory. When can I test a HPT? I know it's probably smart to wait until the later date, but I just had to ask... :blush:


----------



## Noo

Buttercup2 said:


> Noo, i just found out i have cystitis. I'm on cycle day 9. What cd did you have your bout with it? I'm wondering if i should expect some delay in ovulation, and approximately how much.
> 
> Another update: my obgyn gave me some clomid to try next month. We've been trying for a year with no baby, so he thinks it's time to "get serious"! I'm excited to try it! Anyone else tried it? I have to wait until i get through this cycle, of course... Gives me something to look forward to i guess ;)

I'm not sure exactly when without leaving the app and looking on FF but if you click my ticker to view my chart it started the day with the disregarded high temp. Ovulation was 2 days later than the last cycle though I was treated with very strong ABX within 2 hours of symptoms (x2 double doses followed by normal dose for 3/7) due to being at work on DS with handy Ob/Gynae doctors on hand so you MAY experience a longer delay if you get one!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Oh, so sorry Twag :cry: .... Have you had a few chemicals? x


----------



## Dynamicmae

Buttercup2 said:


> Noo, i just found out i have cystitis. I'm on cycle day 9. What cd did you have your bout with it? I'm wondering if i should expect some delay in ovulation, and approximately how much.
> 
> Another update: my obgyn gave me some clomid to try next month. We've been trying for a year with no baby, so he thinks it's time to "get serious"! I'm excited to try it! Anyone else tried it? I have to wait until i get through this cycle, of course... Gives me something to look forward to i guess ;)

I'm on Clomid... 4th round... Check my journal out... Ill update it soon soon.


----------



## plastikpony

Hi ladies!! Silently stalking away as usual and sending loads of baby dust your way!!

I took clomid for 3 months and I was the devil on it!! Oh my word the mood swings and the hot flushes made me positively evil! That said, it's totally worth it if it gives you that :bfp:

It didn't work for me, in fact I got my :bfp: the month after I stopped the clomid. Good luck to everyone and congrats to those :bfp: !! Come joing us in the Refugee Club :happydance: I just know we'll be seeing ALL of you there soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Right girls, I am signing off for a couple of weeks. We are going on holiday! :happydance:

Good luck to everyone who will be testing soon, I hope to see lots of bfps when I come back :) x


----------



## Buttercup2

Tom's, enjoy your vacation!! :flower:

Thanks for the responses about Clomid, ladies! I've come down with a bad chest cold, so I think I'll end up with delayed ovulation. I started to have fertile signs on cd10 (cervix high, soft, open, eggwhite CM), but today (cd12) my cervix is closed and low again, creamy CM. I'm a little bummed because it means this cycle will be longer, so I'll have to wait longer to try the Clomid. Lame. :dohh: But I'm thankful I ovulate fairly regularly, and I'm trying to be patient. At least I feel so yucky from the cold that I sleep most of the day--less time to fret! :winkwink:


----------



## Buttercup2

oedipamass said:


> So I have a "Don't Test Early" question...
> 
> If my cycle is 28-30 days long on average, should I test on CD28 or wait until CD30?

Oedi, I think you're meant to wait until af is actually late (so for your current cycle: cd18 + usual luteal phase). But I know the temptation is definitely there! If you test today and get a neg hpt, you're really only 10dpo so you could still be too early! Thats my two cents.


----------



## oedipamass

Buttercup2 said:


> Oedi, I think you're meant to wait until af is actually late (so for your current cycle: cd18 + usual luteal phase). But I know the temptation is definitely there! If you test today and get a neg hpt, you're really only 10dpo so you could still be too early! Thats my two cents.

Thank you so much for the response Buttercup! :hugs: from what you say, sounds like I should wait until Monday (cd30) or Tuesday (cd31)

Do you know if a late O (cd18) can lengthen the cycle in general even if you aren't pregnant?


----------



## Noo

oedipamass said:


> Buttercup2 said:
> 
> 
> Oedi, I think you're meant to wait until af is actually late (so for your current cycle: cd18 + usual luteal phase). But I know the temptation is definitely there! If you test today and get a neg hpt, you're really only 10dpo so you could still be too early! Thats my two cents.
> 
> Thank you so much for the response Buttercup! :hugs: from what you say, sounds like I should wait until Monday (cd30) or Tuesday (cd31)
> 
> Do you know if a late O (cd18) can lengthen the cycle in general even if you aren't pregnant?Click to expand...

Yes it can - My luteal phase is always 12 days then AF the next morning. I ovulate between CD18 and 21 which means my cycle varies between 31 and 34 days.


----------



## koj518

Have a great vacation Toms!

oedipamass - I see that you got our BFP!!! congrats!! 

Plastik - you're almost there!!!! so exciting!! Thanks for checking in on us :)


----------



## Noo

I'm so confused. I got pinky/creamy CM on Sat night. Then it went browny creamy yest till 1pm ten nothing since. Just normal creamy CM even when poking around checking CP. Temp dropped yest but spiked up today. Confused!


----------



## Buttercup2

Oedi, so excited for your bfp! Sometimes testing early pays off :) how do you feel??

Noo, looking at your chart, it looks like you've have some spotting around this time of your cycle before. Looks like they were chemicals? (I'm sorry, those are such a heartbreaker :( ). Maybe the spotting is ib? Could be a good sign for this cycle, possibly!


----------



## Noo

Time will tell! AF due on 20th


----------



## daisyr21

Can I join you ladies?? I'm on 1 or 2 dpo and AF is not due till the 26. This is our first TWW since our MC in Sept. We have a 6 DD and a 4 year DS. All three of my pregnancies I have tested early lol! But I decided that since I'm throwing myself into faith after losing our little one then I should let my body do its thing and I WILL NOT TEST EARLY!!! Luckily I don't have any tests at home. I'm truly going to do it this time. Just have my back girls!!


----------



## koj518

Hi ladies - how's everyone doing? 

Noo - good luck! Hope its a good sign for you. 
dasiyr - welcome! My AF is due on the 24th so we are pretty close! I am 5dpo today. I won't be testing at least until 16dpo so we can help each other get through the tww :)

afm - my right eye is twitching like crazy today.. I wish it was a pregnancy symptom.. HAHA :haha:


----------



## oedipamass

Buttercup: I am having mild cramps on and off, strong sense of smell, but that's about it. I really tried to be better with the testing this month. I waited until CD28, which is when my period usually begins so I didn't feel like I was testing *too* early. I also had a really strong feeling! I am just hoping and praying for a sticky bean. This is my 1st BFP of any kind, so I'm a nervous wreck. 

How are you doing, Buttercup? :hugs:


----------



## koj518

Noo - I just clicked on your chart and omg, I have a reaaally good feeling about you this month!!! I've heard that that a lot of people get BFPs right after a chemical, so hopefully that will be your case! Good Luck! When will you be testing?


----------



## Buttercup2

Oedi, sounds good so far! Your baby will be due right near my birthday! :) I've gotten positive opks yesterday and today with the usual fertile signs, so i expect i should ovulate today (assuming being sick doesn't interfere with it). DH and I have been busy BDing, so fingers crossed!

Noo, baby dust to you! 

Koj, how did you feel about your BD timing this cycle? Good luck!!


----------



## koj518

yay buttercup! :sex: hehehe

I think we timed it pretty well this cycle! But I feel that way every month. haha :haha: Only time will tell :)


----------



## Noo

I'm 8dpo today I think. I am not sure when I plan to test. I was thinking maybe the weekend though I'll still only be 11dpo on Saturday. FF has predicted AF is due Monday though I'm not sure really if it'd be Sunday really as my LP is normally 12 days; Does AF normally come on 12dpo with a 12 day LP or the next day? If its the next day it'd be Monday. I soooo want to test but I'm holding out as I very doubt I'd get anything 8dpo and I want to actually see a blatant yes or no when I do test as I hate the whole "is it? isn't it?" of early testing. Plus I learnt the hard way with the chemicals!


----------



## koj518

Good call Noo. I know the pains of getting a BFP and then getting AF... I think if your LP is 12days long, then full on AF should arrive on 13dpo. To be on the safe side it's probably best to test after Monday if you can hold out that long! Do you typically have spotting before AF?


----------



## Noo

Usually the day before I'd start to spot/have discoloured CM on and off. Sometimes 2 days before which would be over the weekend.


----------



## daisyr21

4dpo. Here is how I'm feeling

Sleepy (can be normal part of cycle)
Very sore nipples (abnormal)
Irritated (normal)
starting to get bloated (normal)
cramping, both front and back, in the front is more like pulling though (abnormal)
Sex Drive is up (super abnormal haha) By this time in my cycle Im ok going without it haha
Lower abdominal pressure when I sit down. (abnormal)
Very wet feeling down there (abnormal)


----------



## dcsoph

12 dpo and haven't got the slightest interest in testing yet, which is really strange for me!


----------



## koj518

dcsoph - I feel the same way!! Well, I'm not quite at 12dpo yet (more like 6.. haha) but I'm usually starting to itch to test but absolutely no interest this month. :shrug: I'll probably test in about 10days if AF doesn't show up.

Noo - I hope AF stays far away from you :)

Daisy - sounds promising! FXed for you!


----------



## babybemine

I had positive opk yesterday. After we bd and this morning we bd and it is negative opk. How many times more do we need to BD for best results...or because it is now negative on opk no further BD will work?


----------



## Noo

babybemine said:


> I had positive opk yesterday. After we bd and this morning we bd and it is negative opk. How many times more do we need to BD for best results...or because it is now negative on opk no further BD will work?

Depends on whether you want to BD. I'd normally try at least once or twice following first negative OPK. Though it isn't always convenient to do so!


----------



## SlimBrit

Hi everyone! I'm pretty far behind you all, I'm only CD 10 today. Hubbie and I started the "every other day" method on day 8 so we've still got a ways to go. I'm so happy I found this thread! I absolutely WILL NOT test early. I'm not sure I understand the reasoning behind it. I'm hoping to wait until Valentine's day to test because I have no idea when Auntie Flow is due (calculations say Feb 9) and it would be totally romantic to find out we're pregnant that day! :kiss: Hoping to stay with all of you on this insane ride to our BFPs! :hugs:


----------



## awifey

Ohh man. Just realized that it is cd14. I am back to the tww yet again. :/


----------



## baby1wanted

Hello lovely ladies how are you all? 
This thread is thriving at the moment - great to see even more new faces, welcome! :wave:

Well since l last checked in DH and I have had a fab week away skiing - perfect weather, great food and lots of wine.
On our return I got a letter through the post calling us for our first lots of investigations with the fertility clinic - bloods for both of us, scans for me and SA for DH.

Then yesterday came a real surprise..... I got my first ever :bfp:!
Am completely blown away - as you know we'd decided to completely forget anything to do with TTC until with got seen by the FS and it seems like this was the key for us!

Over xmas week I was horrendously bloated and in a lot of pain - I just assumed it was the endo flaring up again. Then last Sat I thought AF had arrived - started pink spotting. Was very pleased as it gave me a 31 day cycle - my shortest one yet so I had a look back at the dates and realised that the bloating and pain could have been ovulation as it also came with the most EWCM I've had in a long time (sorry for TMI!). So anyway thought AF was here but was still very happy that I may have ovulated. Then AF never quite came - the couple of hours of pink spotting turned into occasional brown CM on tissue paper (again TMI sorry!). Still didn't think anything of it and certainly didn't put it together with the fact that DH has on a daily basis been commenting on the size of my bbs! To cut a long story short I gradually but together the potential ovulation with bbs that were so sore I'm struggling to wear a bra and a constant background nausea and tested - second line came up immediately :happydance: DH didn't believe me so have done 6 more tests since, all positive and see the doctor on Monday! :wacko: :happydance: :wacko:

In a bit of shock to be honest - it's obviously very early days so wish me luck for a stick bean!

Keeping everything crossed for everyone on this thread - it's been a life save to me this last year xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

PS Am going to try and forget that I have recently
1) Stopped taking prenatal vitamins
2) Thrown myself down mountains on 2 long thin pieces of plastic
3) Drank more than most can manage in a week
4) Eaten the world of soft cheese
Not looking forward to telling the doctor this.... :blush:


----------



## koj518

babebemine - yay +ve opk! I think the more BD you can get in around then the better, but do whatever you can handle because you dont want it to stress you out!! Good luck! :bunny:

Slim - welcome! :hi:


----------



## more babies

Oh baby1 I am so happy for you!!! I think a lot has to be said for "not trying" as that's when it happened for me too. Dont worry about the things you did while away and just get back on board with things now. Your baby will be fine despite having done a couple things you shouldn't have! You definitely deserve this and I am just so beyond happy for you!! Congrats!!! And I wish you a happy and healthy 8 more months!!! :hug: :happydance:


----------



## koj518

baby1wanted said:


> Hello lovely ladies how are you all?
> This thread is thriving at the moment - great to see even more new faces, welcome! :wave:
> 
> Well since l last checked in DH and I have had a fab week away skiing - perfect weather, great food and lots of wine.
> On our return I got a letter through the post calling us for our first lots of investigations with the fertility clinic - bloods for both of us, scans for me and SA for DH.
> 
> Then yesterday came a real surprise..... I got my first ever :bfp:!
> Am completely blown away - as you know we'd decided to completely forget anything to do with TTC until with got seen by the FS and it seems like this was the key for us!
> 
> Over xmas week I was horrendously bloated and in a lot of pain - I just assumed it was the endo flaring up again. Then last Sat I thought AF had arrived - started pink spotting. Was very pleased as it gave me a 31 day cycle - my shortest one yet so I had a look back at the dates and realised that the bloating and pain could have been ovulation as it also came with the most EWCM I've had in a long time (sorry for TMI!). So anyway thought AF was here but was still very happy that I may have ovulated. Then AF never quite came - the couple of hours of pink spotting turned into occasional brown CM on tissue paper (again TMI sorry!). Still didn't think anything of it and certainly didn't put it together with the fact that DH has on a daily basis been commenting on the size of my bbs! To cut a long story short I gradually but together the potential ovulation with bbs that were so sore I'm struggling to wear a bra and a constant background nausea and tested - second line came up immediately :happydance: DH didn't believe me so have done 6 more tests since, all positive and see the doctor on Monday! :wacko: :happydance: :wacko:
> 
> In a bit of shock to be honest - it's obviously very early days so wish me luck for a stick bean!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for everyone on this thread - it's been a life save to me this last year xxx

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SO SO SO SO happy for you!!!!! 
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

That is amazing news!!!! 

I'm sure soft cheeses & drinking is fine during the super early stages. One of my good friends drank a whole bottle of wine the weekend before she got her BFP coz she just didn't know!!!

wishing you the happiest and healthiest 9 months!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Noo

Congratulations :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Thank you!


----------



## anon82

testing tomorrow which I **think** is a day after im due af - i technically tested early last friday but as i stopped pill mid pack I wasn't sure if i should've gone by real last af(10th dec) or withdrawal bleed(20th dec.)....good luck all and hopefully tomorrow may know more :wacko:


----------



## daisyr21

baby1wanted said:


> Hello lovely ladies how are you all?
> This thread is thriving at the moment - great to see even more new faces, welcome! :wave:
> 
> Well since l last checked in DH and I have had a fab week away skiing - perfect weather, great food and lots of wine.
> On our return I got a letter through the post calling us for our first lots of investigations with the fertility clinic - bloods for both of us, scans for me and SA for DH.
> 
> Then yesterday came a real surprise..... I got my first ever :bfp:!
> Am completely blown away - as you know we'd decided to completely forget anything to do with TTC until with got seen by the FS and it seems like this was the key for us!
> 
> Over xmas week I was horrendously bloated and in a lot of pain - I just assumed it was the endo flaring up again. Then last Sat I thought AF had arrived - started pink spotting. Was very pleased as it gave me a 31 day cycle - my shortest one yet so I had a look back at the dates and realised that the bloating and pain could have been ovulation as it also came with the most EWCM I've had in a long time (sorry for TMI!). So anyway thought AF was here but was still very happy that I may have ovulated. Then AF never quite came - the couple of hours of pink spotting turned into occasional brown CM on tissue paper (again TMI sorry!). Still didn't think anything of it and certainly didn't put it together with the fact that DH has on a daily basis been commenting on the size of my bbs! To cut a long story short I gradually but together the potential ovulation with bbs that were so sore I'm struggling to wear a bra and a constant background nausea and tested - second line came up immediately :happydance: DH didn't believe me so have done 6 more tests since, all positive and see the doctor on Monday! :wacko: :happydance: :wacko:
> 
> In a bit of shock to be honest - it's obviously very early days so wish me luck for a stick bean!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for everyone on this thread - it's been a life save to me this last year xxx

Congratulations!! And remember that we are not in control of everything that happens in our bodies, I'm sure all of the stuff you did will not affect anything :winkwink:

5dpo-

Sleepiness is ridiculous. I have spend the last two hours hanging out in bed in and out of consciouness. Only falling asleep 10 minutes at a time. 

Pretty gassy and bloated. Last night I was like what is happening. Oh also burping alot.

Yesterday I also starting going to the bathroom like every hr, hr and half. I even got up to go to the bathroom at like 5 am this morning, which I never get up to go to the bathroom.

Boobs are still pretty tender and my energy level is running low.

Sometimes I think i will myself to feel things:haha:


----------



## Noo

I'm sorry, Girls. I let you down. AF due this weekend and I caved and tested! I think I have my :bfp: Just hoping to God that it sticks.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 15









Inverted.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## more babies

Can definitely see the line! Congrats!! And I hope this one sticks for you!


----------



## Noo

Hopefully it will as I feel so much more nauseous this cycle. I'm not updating my chart with the test till Sunday when AF should have arrived the night/early morning before. Will wait and see!


----------



## Breadsticks

Praying for a sticky baby, Noo! :flower:


----------



## koj518

Yay!! I would've been really surprised if you didn't get a BFP this cycle! your chart looked identical to your other BFP cycles :) I hope this one sticks for you!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay, have my fingers crossed Noo! I definitely see the line! :happydance:


----------



## iluvmyfamily

I'd admit testing early can really bring you down if you get a bfn. But for me I have to find out early as I get early morning sickness, well, hypermesis and I need my doctor to put me on zofran and pills for GERD. The earlier, the better, for me. I wish I COULD wait until I'm late. It's so much easier to spot the line when you're 4 weeks and on. When I was pregnant with my first I never tested. I went to my gyn appt because I thought I had a cyst but instead it was my daughter. They took the test there and it came up positive but very faint (in their words) and I was already late for my period, so I was 4 weeks and a few days pregnant. With my second, I was around 14dpo, making me 4 weeks pregnant. At first the FRERs came up light but the Clearblue was so blue and positive there was no mistaken it. After that I always tested early and yes I got a lot of bfns before I got my bfp. But I guess for some it's just easier knowing sooner.


----------



## Noo

:bfp: :bfp::bfp:
 



Attached Files:







Digi.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cakeladyabc

Noo, that's awesome! Praying for a super sticky bean for you!


----------



## BubsMom17

Yayyyy!!! Congratulations!


----------



## BubsMom17

Hey everyone, new to this thread! I am happy to see a few BFP posts on here! :happydance: 
Anywho, I am 11 DPO and dying! Hopefully you ladies can support me and encourage me to not test until 13 DPO or 14 DPO! Trying so hard not to go HPT's on my lunch break. I think I will take a a half lunch since there is no way to make it to the drug store and back in 30 minutes. Help me ladies!


----------



## koj518

Noo - yay! digi confirmation :D

Welcome bubs! :hi: When you wake up in the morning, rush to the bathroom and get rid of your fmu as quickly as possible!! This usually works for me and I won't be tempted to test at least another 24hrs ;)


----------



## more babies

Congrats noo!!

Bubs try to hold out on testing! Its easier then seeing lots of negatives. Btw I noticed the boxer on your avatar right away.. we have one too! :thumbup:


----------



## Noo

After 11 long months of waiting I'm very happy :) Neither of my chemicals got a positive on a digi so feeling better about it and more confident.


----------



## BubsMom17

more babies said:


> Congrats noo!!
> 
> Bubs try to hold out on testing! Its easier then seeing lots of negatives. Btw I noticed the boxer on your avatar right away.. we have one too! :thumbup:

Aren't boxers the funniest! She is the sweetest ever! Do you have a male or female?


----------



## koj518

Yay noo! I didn't realize we started TTC at the same time :) 
Could you tell me what you did differently this month??


----------



## Noo

koj518 said:


> Yay noo! I didn't realize we started TTC at the same time :)
> Could you tell me what you did differently this month??

The only different thing I did was use progesterone cream from ovulation. 3 x a day. I figured since my periods were only 3 days long (rest was scanty spotting) and I couldn't seem to implant a pregnancy that the lining of my uterus wasn't building up enough so figured I'd try to give it a hand. I'll prob continue to use it for a couple of weeks. We only BD once in the fertile period and I did just go to sleep afterwards without peeing but really I didn't do anything different other than the cream xx I use pre-seed, take folic acid and pregnacare xx


----------



## more babies

BubsMom17 said:


> more babies said:
> 
> 
> Congrats noo!!
> 
> Bubs try to hold out on testing! Its easier then seeing lots of negatives. Btw I noticed the boxer on your avatar right away.. we have one too! :thumbup:
> 
> Aren't boxers the funniest! She is the sweetest ever! Do you have a male or female?Click to expand...

They really are! We have a 4 year old male. He's a big goofball :haha:


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats Noo :happydance: - we can be bump buddies!


----------



## Noo

baby1wanted said:


> Congrats Noo :happydance: - we can be bump buddies!

Yay!!!


----------



## koj518

Thanks Noo! 

its so great that this board has been getting multiple BFPs every month recently!! It's becoming a really lucky board!


----------



## Buttercup2

Noo, congrats!! Digi positive is awesome!! :D


----------



## Buttercup2

I had all the signs of ovulation including a couple of positives on opk, but my bbt is still way low, so I haven't ovulated yet. :shrug: 
I came down with the flu and was out of work sick with a high fever for a few days (cd11-cd15)... I'm hoping this is just a temporary delay from that. I'm on cd18 right now. I wish this cycle would hurry up and be over so I could try out that clomid! It's sitting on my counter taunting me ;) 

In the meantime, DH and I BD every day. We did it last month (BD every day during the fertile window) and it didn't get us pregnant, but the previous several months of every-other-day didn't get us pregnant either. So who knows. At least we are having fun :blush:

We got DH's SA results back the other day tho--normal! Phew!:spermy:


----------



## Buttercup2

Koj, you're right--this *is* a lucky board. You and I are next I can just feel it ;)


----------



## Noo

Your turns next 

My ovulation was delayed this cycle by 3 days because I had a bout of cystitis, don't worry xx


----------



## Lotus Womb

I was just checking in and glad to see Baby1 and Noo got their BFP yea hope you both join the us on non testers refugee page lol.
To the rest of you ladies lots of baby dust to you. This page got me through so much.
Well I am 16 weeks and the sickness is gone yea though smells can set me off sometimes but sooooo much better. My bump is popping out and I am sure I felt some flutters this week but got a few weeks yet before I feel kicks.
This is such a lucky thread.


----------



## Noo

Lotus Womb said:


> I was just checking in and glad to see Baby1 and Noo got their BFP yea hope you both join the us on non testers refugee page lol.
> To the rest of you ladies lots of baby dust to you. This page got me through so much.
> Well I am 16 weeks and the sickness is gone yea though smells can set me off sometimes but sooooo much better. My bump is popping out and I am sure I felt some flutters this week but got a few weeks yet before I feel kicks.
> This is such a lucky thread.

Yay! Where abouts is this thread? x 

My test is definitely darker today so I'm happy :) Especially as "today" was 3am! :lol: I'm sure it'd be even darker now but not using last FRER till at least tomorrow then last digi in a week or two.
 



Attached Files:







10dpo and 11dpo.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## baby1wanted

Noo said:


> Lotus Womb said:
> 
> 
> I was just checking in and glad to see Baby1 and Noo got their BFP yea hope you both join the us on non testers refugee page lol.
> To the rest of you ladies lots of baby dust to you. This page got me through so much.
> Well I am 16 weeks and the sickness is gone yea though smells can set me off sometimes but sooooo much better. My bump is popping out and I am sure I felt some flutters this week but got a few weeks yet before I feel kicks.
> This is such a lucky thread.
> 
> Yay! Where abouts is this thread? x
> 
> My test is definitely darker today so I'm happy :) Especially as "today" was 3am! :lol: I'm sure it'd be even darker now but not using last FRER till at least tomorrow then last digi in a week or two.Click to expand...

Here's the link so see you there and yay for darker lines!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-anyone-else-not-test-early-refugee-club.html


----------



## Jaynie82

I have been reading this thread for months (10 months to be exact) but very rarely posting as i felt i didn't want to show how disappointing i feel when af shows or the few times it has been late and then getting a BFN.

I just wanted to say everyone has been amazing and i love the link that ties everyone together and how supportive everyone is. I just didn't feel that posting was for me although it is a great support for many...

Anyway i got my bfp today! In total shock! AF was due on Wed but it didn't show. I have been cramping the last few days but something told me to test. I was going to hold off until tomorro but thought WTH! 2 lines came up straight away. DH was down stairs and when i came into the room i said that he should sit down and then i showed him the test. We just stood hugging and crying our eyes out still doesn't feel real. Just did a digi as i have loads of pee (TMI)! and its says pregnant 2-3. Makes it sink in a little more!
We have our first appointment with the gynae a week on Friday. Isn't it strange how you finally get the appointment through and it happens? Hoping and praying the bean sticks and everything is ok but I am massively relieved that we have finally gotten a bfp
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 2 KB
Views: 32


----------



## more babies

Oh wow that's great Jaynie! Congrats on the BFP!! I will say though as much as everyone loves a thread stalker we would have loved to have you join in on the ups and downs with us :winkwink: Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 more months! :happydance:


----------



## BubsMom17

Yayyy! Congratulations!


----------



## daisyr21

Talk me off the testing ledge ladies!!! I'm only 7dpo but I am itching to test!! The bloating and irritability are off the charts. Normal things are getting on my nerves, my patience is really low with my kiddos. The bloating is so uncomfortable that last night I drank a peppermint tea to settel my stomach. I even woke up bloated and as soon as I eat I can feel that I'm not digesting things right. Gas and burping are accompanying the bloating blah! Been having weird dreams. This morning I woke up upset at DH for something he did in my dream hahaha! It just felt so real! I also almost burst out in teasrs hen I as listening to an Adele song! I'm trying so hard to tell myself that is not worth taking a test right now, that it is going to be really disappointing to see a BFN. Gonna have to go to the grocery store later, its gonna be hard to stay away from the aisle where they have the hpt. Talk me off the ledge!!!


----------



## Noo

7dpo is REALLY early to test so I think you need to try and hold out till at least 10dpo if you can :) Think of the wasted tests and anxiety of squinting at your test :) x x


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wow, I've only been away a few days and there's 3 bfps this cycle!!!.... Congrats to you all :)

:haapydance: :happydance:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Well my AF arrived yesterday.... a 28 day cycle again which is good! On CD2 now and OH is back this month so here's hoping! Esp now I'm getting the hang of those opks :)


----------



## Noo

Toms Mummy said:


> Well my AF arrived yesterday.... a 28 day cycle again which is good! On CD2 now and OH is back this month so here's hoping! Esp now I'm getting the hang of those opks :)

Good luck xx


----------



## koj518

Congrats Jaynie! What a gorgeous BFP! Do you mind posting what you did differently this month?? 

Thanks and a H&H 9months to you!!

Daisy - 7dpo is much too early!!! Like Noo said, try to wait at least another 3days! 

Welcome back Toms! No more non-symptom spotting! haha. Good luck this cycle!

Buttercup - I hope you're right! 

afm - 5 more days til AF arrives. No symptoms that stand out but that might be because I'm just not symptom spotting this cycle. haha.


----------



## Jaynie82

This is one month i haven't kept a proper note of everything but what we did differently.....
- we bd 5 nights in a row around ovulation (3 days before and 2 after)
- used conceive plus each time
- drank loads of water and peppermint tea
- i've been having acupuncture once a week since the beginning of Sept (not sure if it was helping as thats when my cycles started to lengthen slightly but found it massively relaxing so continued to go). My next appointment is on Monday 
- started doing some yoga after xmas

Started a new job the week before xmas (moved departments) but funny enough i'm now working in the baby department.... 

Slightly worried though as i haven't been taking folic acid and i've had a few cheeky glasses of wine over the last week weekends.

I also had 2 cycles were i didn't ovulate - those happened to be the 2 cycles i got my 21 bloods done and hence my referral to the gynae specialist. My own gp didn't want to proscribe me clomid as twins run in my family and she was concerned.
Hope this helps xxx


----------



## BubsMom17

No no no. No. Don't do it!!! You''ll only feel discouraged and defeated. Don't ruin the suspense quite yet!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yup, no symptom spotting anymore!..... Good luck Koj x


----------



## hopefloats17

Thought I would introduce myself! I have been reading/stalking these threads for awhile now. :oops: I love the support and all the BFPs! Someone said this is a lucky thread and that sold me!

I am 7dpo and I am starting to get a bit stir crazy. We have been TTC for 9 months. Symptom spotting:

-Boobs really hurt yesterday and the day before right when I stood up from bed in the morning. A little soreness the rest of the time and feel full. Not normal this early. 
- Feel really at peace. Calm. But I just started drinking decaf green tea every morning and night, think it might balance my hormones.? Normally since getting off BC my mood is all over the place. 

Want to not take a test until after my AF is due (the 28th). Hopefully chatting with you all will keep me faithful to that.


----------



## Noo

Welcome & Good luck :)


----------



## daisyr21

hopefloats17 said:


> Thought I would introduce myself! I have been reading/stalking these threads for awhile now. :oops: I love the support and all the BFPs! Someone said this is a lucky thread and that sold me!
> 
> I am 7dpo and I am starting to get a bit stir crazy. We have been TTC for 9 months. Symptom spotting:
> 
> -Boobs really hurt yesterday and the day before right when I stood up from bed in the morning. A little soreness the rest of the time and feel full. Not normal this early.
> - Feel really at peace. Calm. But I just started drinking decaf green tea every morning and night, think it might balance my hormones.? Normally since getting off BC my mood is all over the place.
> 
> Want to not take a test until after my AF is due (the 28th). Hopefully chatting with you all will keep me faithful to that.

Welcome! I'm also 7dpo and feeling sore boobs, bloating and really sleepy. We will try our hardest to keep you off the ledge. I'm not testing till the 26th


----------



## Buttercup2

You 7dpo ladies (Hope and Daisy): wait! don't test! You could have a happy little embie floating around there, not even implanted yet. If you test and the test tells you no, it could be a lie. Be patient, wait, and give your little embryo time to land and get comfortable. :)


----------



## ducky28

hopefloats17 said:


> Thought I would introduce myself! I have been reading/stalking these threads for awhile now. :oops: I love the support and all the BFPs! Someone said this is a lucky thread and that sold me!
> 
> I am 7dpo and I am starting to get a bit stir crazy. We have been TTC for 9 months. Symptom spotting:
> 
> -Boobs really hurt yesterday and the day before right when I stood up from bed in the morning. A little soreness the rest of the time and feel full. Not normal this early.
> - Feel really at peace. Calm. But I just started drinking decaf green tea every morning and night, think it might balance my hormones.? Normally since getting off BC my mood is all over the place.
> 
> Want to not take a test until after my AF is due (the 28th). Hopefully chatting with you all will keep me faithful to that.

I'm in the same boat as you. I'm new to this site, and I hope this thread brings me luck. Af is due on the 23rd, so I will wait until after that to test. 11 months ttc #1.


----------



## BubsMom17

BFN at 13 DPO. AF isn't due until Tuesday. Feeling down... I should have just wanted until Tuesday or Wednesday, huh?


----------



## mdjoy

After this I will never test early again. Tested bfp yesterday and 12 am this am at 10 dpo nice bfp but this am I took the second test with fmu..only slept 4 hours but its slightly lighter than the 12 am one :/.. Am holding faith that it doesn't mean anything but a sensitivity difference between the two tests. So no I'm gonna wait til tues to test.. Af was supposed to be due between mon and wed... So ladies.. try and hold out! This is stressing!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi Hope, Daisy and Ducky! :waves: This is definately a lucky thread! I hope you get your bfps soon!

Please post your symptoms, I love reading what other people are experiencing! Esp as I had the sorest or sore boobs straight after O last month, it really threw me!


----------



## mdjoy

mdjoy said:


> After this I will never test early again. Tested bfp yesterday and 12 am this am at 10 dpo nice bfp but this am I took the second test with fmu..only slept 4 hours but its slightly lighter than the 12 am one :/.. Am holding faith that it doesn't mean anything but a sensitivity difference between the two tests. So no I'm gonna wait til tues to test.. Af was supposed to be due between mon and wed... So ladies.. try and hold out! This is stressing!

Sorry, I mean my AF is due between next mon and tues.. I have 24-26 day cycles.. O'd on CD14.. am hoping tues it is a very dark bfp!


----------



## koj518

welcome hopefloats! :hi:

Noo - your AF is officially late right? :happydance:

Bubs - Sorry bubs! :hugs: I hope your AF stays away and that 13dpo was just too early to test! 

ducky - my AF is also due on the 23rd and we've also been TTC for 11cycles! If AF stays away, I will be testing around the 25 or 26th. How about you?

Daisy - yay! testing around the 26th as well! 

Buttercup - how are you doing??

mdjoy - I hope you get a nice dark BFP soon!

hi Toms! :hi: 

AFM - I had the most vivid dream this morning that I got a BFP on a FRER at 14dpo. I've had similar dreams before and I'm always CRUSHED when I wake up and realize that it was just a dream. I totally woke up and found myself rubbing my belly :haha:


----------



## Noo

koj518 said:


> Noo - your AF is officially late right? :happydance:

Yup the ugly witch was due yesterday - No sign of her even if I have a poke of my cervix. Nicely high, no spotting (I'd normally have started spotting at least Fri, prob Thurs for AF yesterday/during early hours of today). Temps are still up on my chart and FRER getting stronger. Run out of FRER and only got one Digi left but leaving it a week or two to get a 2-3 week result or even 4+ :baby:

My Chart

Not really having many symptoms at the minute. They seem to have faded though getting awful insomnia. Finding it difficult to sleep before 3am then waking up 2 hours later with an absolutely insatiable thirst and only lucozade appears to settle it - I've drank 2L in 36 hours. Can't be healthy!
 



Attached Files:







Digi.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4









Tests.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## daisyr21

Noo said:


> koj518 said:
> 
> 
> Noo - your AF is officially late right? :happydance:
> 
> Yup the ugly witch was due yesterday - No sign of her even if I have a poke of my cervix. Nicely high, no spotting (I'd normally have started spotting at least Fri, prob Thurs for AF yesterday/during early hours of today). Temps are still up on my chart and FRER getting stronger. Run out of FRER and only got one Digi left but leaving it a week or two to get a 2-3 week result or even 4+ :baby:
> 
> My Chart
> 
> Not really having many symptoms at the minute. They seem to have faded though getting awful insomnia. Finding it difficult to sleep before 3am then waking up 2 hours later with an absolutely insatiable thirst and only lucozade appears to settle it - I've drank 2L in 36 hours. Can't be healthy!Click to expand...


Congrats on your BFP!!:happydance:


Thanks ladies for keeping me off the ledge! Today I woke up with a better attitude and thinking to myself, is only 6 more days. 

I'm 8dpo-

Last night the bloating was out of control. I felt so uncomfortable and tried a bunch of different things so it would go away. Of course with the bloating comes a lot of bad gas :haha: poor DH!

Today there is an annoying dull ache on the sides of my boobs. Like is not really tender, is just achey and I think they feel a little fuller than normal but I'm not sure.

I also have a lot of lower abdominal pressure, like it feels full in there and backache. I'm hoping these are signs of something but today I'm feeling discouraged but maybe is just my emotional state.


----------



## cakeladyabc

Noo did you say a lot of your symptoms have gone away?

I have felt better for the last couple of days. Still having headaches though. Feeling kinda crampy today I keep going to the bathroom looking for af. nothing yet though. please keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## cakeladyabc

Noo did you say a lot of your symptoms have gone away?

I have felt better for the last couple of days. Still having headaches though. Feeling kinda crampy today I keep going to the bathroom looking for af. nothing yet though. please keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Buttercup2

Bubs, sorry to hear about your BFN. Implantation can be as late as 12dpo, tho, and then it might take a day or two to give you a BPF. So there is still hope! :thumbup:

Ducky, you and Koj are practically ttc twins, and also almost cycle twins! That's got to mean something :dust:

MDJoy, fx for you! congrats on the bfp anyway, it's still a good sign!

Tom's, last cycle I had so much cramping in the tww I thought for sure i was preg. But no, still not. :wacko: Our bodies sure can play tricks on us.

Afm, I had a higher temp this morning, cd 20. Yay! That means maybe I ovulated yesterday! :) If my temp is still up tomorrow, then I'll be pretty sure I did ovulate. Does anyone else like to put their ovulation (or LMP) into due date calculators? I feel a little sheepish about it, but it's kinda fun. :blush: If we made a baby yesterday, he/she'd be due Oct 12. 
https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator

Here is my chart if anybody is interested. The area with no temps was where I was sick and had a high fever. The temps are all up around 102F so you can't see them, so I discarded them:
https://i47.tinypic.com/23m9fmb.jpg


----------



## Noo

cakeladyabc said:


> Noo did you say a lot of your symptoms have gone away?
> 
> I have felt better for the last couple of days. Still having headaches though. Feeling kinda crampy today I keep going to the bathroom looking for af. nothing yet though. please keep your fingers crossed for me.

Yep! I was having proper AF style cramping, backache and nausea, dizziness, sore boobs (that went) then fizzy boobs (that went) then piercing sharp pains down my nipples etc. Now I'm only really having headaches - like dehydration headaches, insomnia and insatiable thirst! Almost like my body is screaming for more fluids! cramp wise I get a tugging occasionally but nothing much. I don't particularly feel pregnant now. Just before I tested I'd actually gone off the idea of being pregnant as my "symptoms" had pretty much gone. Was waiting for AF


----------



## BubsMom17

Noo, congrats on the BFP!!! Yay!

Buttercup: You are right. I keep reminding myself that I didn't get a BFP with my son until day AF was supposed to come, and it wasn't strong until 3 days later. I have symptoms, so just tying to stay positive.


----------



## cakeladyabc

Noo said:


> cakeladyabc said:
> 
> 
> Noo did you say a lot of your symptoms have gone away?
> 
> I have felt better for the last couple of days. Still having headaches though. Feeling kinda crampy today I keep going to the bathroom looking for af. nothing yet though. please keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> Yep! I was having proper AF style cramping, backache and nausea, dizziness, sore boobs (that went) then fizzy boobs (that went) then piercing sharp pains down my nipples etc. Now I'm only really having headaches - like dehydration headaches, insomnia and insatiable thirst! Almost like my body is screaming for more fluids! cramp wise I get a tugging occasionally but nothing much. I don't particularly feel pregnant now. Just before I tested I'd actually gone off the idea of being pregnant as my "symptoms" had pretty much gone. Was waiting for AFClick to expand...

Noo, I'm having headaches and extreme thirst too. Which I would attribute to dehydration...except for the excessive peeing that is almost clear. I'm hoping that it's a good sign. I bought a cheap DT test today...I think I'll test in the AM if AF hasn't arrived.


----------



## Noo

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Jaynie82

Good luck cakelady... i had the thirst thing and still do


----------



## Noo

Jaynie82 said:


> Good luck cakelady... i had the thirst thing and still do

I've always been someone who ends up with a headache as I forget to drink... I know, weird right? But I am SO thirsty all the time. I must be drinking more than my daily allowance easily which is prob 3 times as much as I'd normally drink. I'm waking in the night thirsty and hungry. I'm gonna be the size of a house :haha:


----------



## koj518

sounds promising daisy and cakelady! 

Buttercup - yay!! welcome to the tww ;) haha. and you are right! ducky and I are practically TTC twinsies! 

Noo and Jaynie - I hope the first Tri is treating you well!


----------



## awifey

2 dpo 

0 symptoms. ;)

12 days until AF or testing...


----------



## Noo

awifey said:


> 2 dpo
> 
> 0 symptoms. ;)
> 
> 12 days until AF or testing...

:haha: Good luck x


----------



## koj518

awifey - sounds better than me! I'm 11dpo and 0 symptoms! Not looking too good for me but you never know right? haha. 

patiently waiting for AF to arrive... :coffee:


----------



## awifey

Hey, last month I had all the symptoms and af came a day early&#8230;.soo&#8230;. Maybe no symptoms will work this time? fx


----------



## Jaynie82

Good luck to everyone and lashings of baby dust :) 

Staying on all my ttc threads and of course the refugees!


----------



## BubsMom17

Ughhh... 14 DPO, BFN. 1day from AD, feeling like she is looming. Feeling pretty down...


----------



## Jessie21

Hello ladies. Can I join? I'm 3 days late and tested bfn this morning. Have alot of watery cm. No sore bbs like normal :dust: to all of you


----------



## daisyr21

9dpo and the horrible bloating and passing gas continues. Yesterday I didn't feel that great, had a headache and even took an hour nap in the afternoon which is very unusual. My boobs feel fuller but I'm not sure. I'm tired and sleepy all day but then at night I'm tossing and turning. 5 more days!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## cakeladyabc

I guess my headaches were just headaches because AF showed up this morning :-(


----------



## Noo

cakeladyabc said:


> I guess my headaches were just headaches because AF showed up this morning :-(

I'm so sorry to hear that! Lots of wine and chocolate! :hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Boo, sorry cakelady! I've been getting more headaches recently but AF turned up everytime, so have dismissed that as a symptom now! As well as sore boobs!... thats not a symptoms anymore to me!


----------



## SlimBrit

Hi ladies! Trying to catch up since my last post so bare with me:



cakelady: Oh hun, I'm so sorry she showed up. 


Welcome Jessie! I hope AF stays away and you get your BFP in a few days!!!


Bubs: Test again in a couple days! There's still hope :flower:


Come on ladies! Sounds good so far for us. CD 14 here, missed BD on CD 12 but still have the weekend to make up for it! Trying not to overthink everything, but what else am I supposed to do?! I hope everyone's having a lovely Monday! :happydance:


----------



## Buttercup2

Welcome Jessie! I see in your sig you have had quite a ride with ttc. I hope 2013 is your year!


----------



## koj518

so sorry cakelady! lots of hugs.

Toms - me too. in my 11th cycle I've realized that I get different symptoms every month and nothing is reliable. Unless I smell what my friend is cooking on the other side of town or my daily tea tastes like left over turkey from thanksgiving 2010, I know that they are regular AF symptoms for me. haha :haha: 

welcome Jessie :hi: I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Jessie21

Thanks ladies. Thats just my journey seeing doctors. we tried 3 years before that. I wish you all luck. Also im CD 34

Cakelady- there is akways next cycle


----------



## daisyr21

Noo said:


> cakeladyabc said:
> 
> 
> I guess my headaches were just headaches because AF showed up this morning :-(
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that! Lots of wine and chocolate! :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh that sucks. I agree indulge :flower:

I'm scared to go to the grocery store!!:haha: Cause I know I'm going to be so tempted to buy tests!! Oh man, the wait is so hard!! Is only 5 days right?? and as long as I have symptoms I will keep my hopes up!![-o&lt;


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - just checking in 
Sorry for AF arriving cakelady - wine and chocoloate were always on tap during AF for me!
Hope everyone else is doing ok - welcome to the thread to the new guys too 
Went to the doctors for the first time since getting :bfp: - he did a bit of an overall check, listened to hear etc and gave me all the food advice etc. He wants me to go under joint midwife / obstetric care which is fair enough with my history so I'll be getting a letter for the main hospital with a consultant and also seeing our local community midwives in our cottage hospital. Scan at 12 weeks - seems like an age away!
Hugs to everyone and lots of baby dust :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Noo

Yayy! I'm gonna leave it a few more days before ringing the GP I think. I can't quite get it into my head that I'm even pregnant.


----------



## SlimBrit

*Noo *and *baby1wanted*: It's so exciting to see you both and your pregnancies! I can't wait to see that first scan from both of you! How are the babies treating you?


----------



## Toms Mummy

Noo, I hope you don't mind me asking? But did you plan on having a larger age gap between children or has it just happened that way?? I ask, as our LO is 3 and a half soon and we're are currently talking about postponing ttc for a year or so as OH has just lost his job and I'm self employed so I need to go back to work!.... it's so rubbish so I'm hoping a larger age gap will be nice! I know you don't know yet, but has your ds enjoyed being an only?


----------



## Noo

Toms Mummy said:


> Noo, I hope you don't mind me asking? But did you plan on having a larger age gap between children or has it just happened that way?? I ask, as our LO is 3 and a half soon and we're are currently talking about postponing ttc for a year or so as OH has just lost his job and I'm self employed so I need to go back to work!.... it's so rubbish so I'm hoping a larger age gap will be nice! I know you don't know yet, but has your ds enjoyed being an only?

Personally I'd have preferred a gap of only 2-3 years but I was only 18 when I had Coby (well JUST 19 as he was due on my birthday). I went back to college for 2 years when he was 15 months and planned to have a baby after that if I didn't get in uni first application (midwifery is VERY competitive) but I did get in first time so was at uni for 3 years doing my degree. Then needed a job as a midwife (bloody difficult to get - though qual Sept 2011 and started work March 2012) and was TTC from Feb 2012. I did naively think I'd get pregnant fairly quickly though!


----------



## baby1wanted

SlimBrit said:


> *Noo *and *baby1wanted*: It's so exciting to see you both and your pregnancies! I can't wait to see that first scan from both of you! How are the babies treating you?

Thanks SlimBrit! I'm fine really - quite tired all day and nauseous/dizzy in the mornings but I'm more than happy for any sign of pregnancy to reassure me I'm not making it all up! Will def post scan pics 
Will be keeping checking in on this thread regularly as it was such a lifeline to me whilst TTC - sending everyone on here all the :dust: in the world



Toms Mummy said:


> Noo, I hope you don't mind me asking? But did you plan on having a larger age gap between children or has it just happened that way?? I ask, as our LO is 3 and a half soon and we're are currently talking about postponing ttc for a year or so as OH has just lost his job and I'm self employed so I need to go back to work!.... it's so rubbish so I'm hoping a larger age gap will be nice! I know you don't know yet, but has your ds enjoyed being an only?

Oh no I'm so sorry about OH's work - hope it gets sorted and you can get back to TTC soon! There's 6 years between me and my sister and we are inseparable


----------



## koj518

yay baby1!!!! good to hear everything is going well :) 

Toms - I'm sorry about OH's work! Actually just like baby1, my sister and I are 6yrs apart and we are like two peas in a pod! I hope everything gets sorted out soon and that you'll be able to get back to TTC soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Noo said:


> Toms Mummy said:
> 
> 
> Noo, I hope you don't mind me asking? But did you plan on having a larger age gap between children or has it just happened that way?? I ask, as our LO is 3 and a half soon and we're are currently talking about postponing ttc for a year or so as OH has just lost his job and I'm self employed so I need to go back to work!.... it's so rubbish so I'm hoping a larger age gap will be nice! I know you don't know yet, but has your ds enjoyed being an only?
> 
> Personally I'd have preferred a gap of only 2-3 years but I was only 18 when I had Coby (well JUST 19 as he was due on my birthday). I went back to college for 2 years when he was 15 months and planned to have a baby after that if I didn't get in uni first application (midwifery is VERY competitive) but I did get in first time so was at uni for 3 years doing my degree. Then needed a job as a midwife (bloody difficult to get - though qual Sept 2011 and started work March 2012) and was TTC from Feb 2012. I did naively think I'd get pregnant fairly quickly though!Click to expand...

It's annoying how life changes your plans!.... Glad it's worked out for you though, atleast now you have a good career ahead of you :) That's one thing I need to concentrate on really before ttc again! I have a career but have been out of it for 3 years now that I feel like any longer and I'll be at square 1 with no one hiring me!!!.... I sort of put it in the background as OH had his job. But there you go! 

Thanks Baby1 and Koj. I have heard that it's more about personality rather than age gap x


----------



## daisyr21

Is anyone experiencing shortness of breath?? I started feeling that today while cleaning the house. Everything is taking me double the time because I'm getting winded really easily. My symptoms have kicked up a notch since this morning especially the headache, nausea and bloating uuuhhgg!!


----------



## Jessie21

I started getting mild nausea today. Hopefully thats a good sign.


----------



## cakeladyabc

No wine for me...gives me headaches, which I have had quite enough of recently. But chocolate, I can eat chocolate :D.

I am on the phone now with my husband's insurance, trying to figure out how much we have in our HRA account. I think we are going to start doing some fertility testing, and see what we're up against. Our daughter is 11 years old, and we've not used bc in 7.5 years.


----------



## koj518

AF arrived today :witch:

Totally expected but still kinda crushed.. 
this TTC thing is starting to get to me so I think I'm going to take a break. I will check on you all from time to time but am planning to minimize my BnB time. 

Good luck to you all!!! :dust:


----------



## baby1wanted

So sorry Koj - you know my advice - wine and chocolate, wine and chocolate!
Taking a break from B&B can be good - when I was only checking in weekly I felt just as much supported, especially on this thread, but it wasn't taking over my life. Wishing you tons of luck and all the baby dust in the world for your next cycle
:hugs: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Noo

Aww no! I'm so sorry Koj :( I had such a good feeling for you this month too :(

:dust:


----------



## lisamoo

Hi ladies! Just discovered this board while browsing - what a great initiative! My AF is due on Sunday, I am trying to push testing to Monday, since last month AF came a day late. On Tuesday, my husband set up any appointment for a sperm test so if it's BFP, I need to know before that or we waste quite a lot of money! 

I don't know if I can wait until Monday though! It's taking every part of me to wait each day, never mind wait an extra day after due AF :D Would you guys test Sunday or wait until Monday??


----------



## MummyWant2be

koj518 said:


> AF arrived today :witch:
> 
> Totally expected but still kinda crushed..
> this TTC thing is starting to get to me so I think I'm going to take a break. I will check on you all from time to time but am planning to minimize my BnB time.
> 
> Good luck to you all!!! :dust:

:hugs::hugs: so sorry about the witch buddy! we all need time away from BnB once in a while, take as much time as possible,it'll do you good. and we are all here for you :hugs:

when you get that BFP it'll all seem worth it.:thumbup:


----------



## awifey

lisamoo said:


> Hi ladies! Just discovered this board while browsing - what a great initiative! My AF is due on Sunday, I am trying to push testing to Monday, since last month AF came a day late. On Tuesday, my husband set up any appointment for a sperm test so if it's BFP, I need to know before that or we waste quite a lot of money!
> 
> I don't know if I can wait until Monday though! It's taking every part of me to wait each day, never mind wait an extra day after due AF :D Would you guys test Sunday or wait until Monday??

Good luck! I'd wait until Monday, if there's nothing pressing happening at work. My af is avg. 28 days but sometimes waits until 30. Hated seeing bfn more than af...


----------



## lisamoo

awifey said:


> Good luck! I'd wait until Monday, if there's nothing pressing happening at work. My af is avg. 28 days but sometimes waits until 30. Hated seeing bfn more than af...

Ok I will wait till Monday! This will be a very trying time :wacko: I won't buy a PT (is that the right acronym for pregnancy test ?) until Sunday.


----------



## Jessie21

Hi ladies. Tested today and bfn. Still no AF. And CD 38


----------



## BubsMom17

AF got me... on CD 34 (17 DPO). Bah humbug... Well, onto next month, and I will, once again, NOT test early! I hope to see some BFP's on here, ladies! I'll keep stalking! <3


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

baby1wanted said:


> PS Am going to try and forget that I have recently
> 1) Stopped taking prenatal vitamins
> 2) Thrown myself down mountains on 2 long thin pieces of plastic
> 3) Drank more than most can manage in a week
> 4) Eaten the world of soft cheese
> Not looking forward to telling the doctor this.... :blush:

OMG Baby, I just saw this now, huge congrats to you lady, I am SO happy for you! I look forward to catching up with you on the refugee thread. 

PS Before I got my BFP I had been away on a boozy weekend with my DH and no harm done thus far so don't worry!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Koj, I think taking a break sometimes can be a great thing to do for you own well being, (doesn't mean I won't miss seeing you on the boards though). I hope all goes well and look forward to see you back here posting about your BFP very soon!

Sending you huge :hugs: Buddy!


----------



## Toms Mummy

As I've said in your journal Koj.... so sorry :hugs: Good luck with your none stressful approach to ttc xxx


----------



## LeoTheLion

Can I join you ladies, AF was due today but not testing for another few days yet. :))


----------



## BubsMom17

LeoTheLion said:


> Can I join you ladies, AF was due today but not testing for another few days yet. :))

Welcome, Leo! Hoping for your BFP! : )


----------



## baby1wanted

BubsMom17 said:


> AF got me... on CD 34 (17 DPO). Bah humbug... Well, onto next month, and I will, once again, NOT test early! I hope to see some BFP's on here, ladies! I'll keep stalking! <3

Sending big :hugs: and hoping next cycle you get your :bfp: :flower:



Mrs. Eddie said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> PS Am going to try and forget that I have recently
> 1) Stopped taking prenatal vitamins
> 2) Thrown myself down mountains on 2 long thin pieces of plastic
> 3) Drank more than most can manage in a week
> 4) Eaten the world of soft cheese
> Not looking forward to telling the doctor this.... :blush:
> 
> OMG Baby, I just saw this now, huge congrats to you lady, I am SO happy for you! I look forward to catching up with you on the refugee thread.
> 
> PS Before I got my BFP I had been away on a boozy weekend with my DH and no harm done thus far so don't worry!Click to expand...

Thanks Mrs Eddie - see you over there!

Welcome to the new ladies :wave:


----------



## awifey

About halfway through the wait. 0 symptoms, though have been sick. It feels like a never ending cycle of tww! Tww until ovulation then tww until af, and back again...


----------



## anothermom

I'd like to join you all! I'm currently 9DPO. My dh and I haven't been ttc, but my wonky cycle has thrown us for a loop. I O'd about 5 days late and only 2 days after we dtd, so there's a possiblity. A/F is due to arrive on the 30th, but I'm going to try and hold off on testing until the 2nd. :happydance:


----------



## babybemine

awifey said:


> About halfway through the wait. 0 symptoms, though have been sick. It feels like a never ending cycle of tww! Tww until ovulation then tww until af, and back again...

That is how I feel. I feel like I am always waiting. I have been sick as well. Occasional sorethroat. Achey and tired. Don't really feel pregnant though. Had some small achey cramping. Feeling hungry alot. I have been craving meat. The last 4 days I have made myself eggs and sausage every morning.


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

Just popping in to say I'm still stalking you all!! Welcome to all the new ladies!! :hi:

Also, believe me, even when you get your :bfp: the waiting doesn't stop!! Then you wait for your first appointment, your first scan, your belly to pop, to start feeling movements, your next scan etc etc. !!! Think it's a never ending wait from here on out :rofl:


----------



## Noo

I'll second that one! I'm just waiting to see my GP now, then will be waiting for the midwife, then waiting for my scan - I also feel like I'm just waiting for something awful to happen :(


----------



## daisyr21

Hey Ladies,

I tasted this morning since we are going to a friend's birthday dinner tonight and I wanted to make sure that I could drink alcohol. Well, MY BFP says I can't!! So excited!!! :happydance::happydance:

I'm 13 dpo and having really heavy, tingly boobs. My bloating has subsided but my jeans fit a little bit tighter. I have a headache that doesn't go away and shortness of breath.

I'm so excited and over the moon. I'm also a little scared since we miscarried back in Sept but have to focus on th good right??


----------



## awifey

Good luck at a sticky daisy!


----------



## BubsMom17

plastikpony said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Just popping in to say I'm still stalking you all!! Welcome to all the new ladies!! :hi:
> 
> Also, believe me, even when you get your :bfp: the waiting doesn't stop!! Then you wait for your first appointment, your first scan, your belly to pop, to start feeling movements, your next scan etc etc. !!! Think it's a never ending wait from here on out :rofl:

I have to completely agree with you on this! With my son, I was waiting to get to be 16 weeks pregnant to be in the "safe' zone (low chance of miscarriage). Then I was waiting to find out his sex. Then I was diagnosed with partial placenta previa, so I had to wait for a 30 week scan to see if it corrected (it did, yay!), then I waiting each and every day to do the kick-counts, then you wait for labor (and you think the symptom spotting ends with the two week wait, wrong! Every twinge is a sign of impending labor!). Then once in labor, you wait for it to be OVER! Then they are born.... I am still waititing... he is three. Waiting for potty training to be DONE! LOL! As mommies and mommies to be, we are destined to just spend our time waiting. Patience is not a virtue. It is a prerequisite.


----------



## Noo

Congratulations, Daisy :)

AFM: I must stop peeing on sticks. 17dpo and 7 days since :bfp: and I just HAD to get some tests and pee on one today in Tesco.... *sigh* I'm waiting for the day they scream "Lady, keep your pee to yourself! We've had enough!"


----------



## more babies

plastikpony said:


> Also, believe me, even when you get your :bfp: the waiting doesn't stop!! Then you wait for your first appointment, your first scan, your belly to pop, to start feeling movements, your next scan etc etc. !!! Think it's a never ending wait from here on out :rofl:

:haha: SO TRUE!!!

Also, congrats daisy on your bfp!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 more months!


----------



## BubsMom17

Noo said:


> Congratulations, Daisy :)
> 
> AFM: I must stop peeing on sticks. 17dpo and 7 days since :bfp: and I just HAD to get some tests and pee on one today in Tesco.... *sigh* I'm waiting for the day they scream "Lady, keep your pee to yourself! We've had enough!"

Nah, keep at it! I'm sure you've peed on enough sticks with a :bfn:, so I think it's OK to indulge and to keep soaking in those :bfp:! :thumbup:


----------



## Noo

BubsMom17 said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Daisy :)
> 
> AFM: I must stop peeing on sticks. 17dpo and 7 days since :bfp: and I just HAD to get some tests and pee on one today in Tesco.... *sigh* I'm waiting for the day they scream "Lady, keep your pee to yourself! We've had enough!"
> 
> Nah, keep at it! I'm sure you've peed on enough sticks with a :bfn:, so I think it's OK to indulge and to keep soaking in those :bfp:! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yup - 11 months of :bfn: Maybe I'm allowed a week of :bfp: Though the last one actually gave me a line before it'd finished soaking across the two windows so maybe I should give it a rest. I still have 1 Tesco cheap test and my digi for 2 weeks time to see my 4+


----------



## Toms Mummy

Congratulations Daisy x


----------



## awifey

Noo said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noo said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Daisy :)
> 
> AFM: I must stop peeing on sticks. 17dpo and 7 days since :bfp: and I just HAD to get some tests and pee on one today in Tesco.... *sigh* I'm waiting for the day they scream "Lady, keep your pee to yourself! We've had enough!"
> 
> Nah, keep at it! I'm sure you've peed on enough sticks with a :bfn:, so I think it's OK to indulge and to keep soaking in those :bfp:! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup - 11 months of :bfn: Maybe I'm allowed a week of :bfp: Though the last one actually gave me a line before it'd finished soaking across the two windows so maybe I should give it a rest. I still have 1 Tesco cheap test and my digi for 2 weeks time to see my 4+Click to expand...

If I coughs a BFP I'd totally take so many tests just to believe it and keep smiling. :)


----------



## ducky28

koj518 said:


> AF arrived today :witch:
> 
> Totally expected but still kinda crushed..
> this TTC thing is starting to get to me so I think I'm going to take a break. I will check on you all from time to time but am planning to minimize my BnB time.
> 
> Good luck to you all!!! :dust:

Hi koj, sorry I didn't reply sooner. I lost internet for a few days. AF showed up on 1/22 for me too. On to month 12 ttc. Enjoy your break, I hope it reduces your stress.


----------



## Noo

It took me almost 3 hours to drive home this morning I had several diversions which led me straight back to the duel carriageway that was STILL closed further down. My 65 mile commute ended up being a 120 mile commute and just drove home crying as I was so fricken tired. Got home and only slept 3 hours before being wide awake with a steaming cold I didn't have when I went to bed! Back at work tonight. Dreading it!


----------



## SlimBrit

I'm so behind here! But I do want to give a GINORMOUS congratulations to the ladies who have gotten their BFP! So excited for all of you, and hoping for those of us still in the wait that we will join you very soon!


----------



## anothermom

I'm out ladies. A/F stared yesterday at 10dpo. I guess since my cycle was so wonky, it only stands to reason that A/F would come early! Fx for everyone waiting. I hope there are plenty of BFP to come. :flower:


----------



## babybemine

Still waiting for AF or BFP here.
POAS yesterday and BFN. I just couldn't hold out. I really wanted to wait but I was awake and just laying in bed and the urge was so great that I was going to get the BFP that I rushed to the bathroom and did it. 
I was only 10dpo so hoping it was just early to test. Holding out again until AF is due.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Oh Noo, that sounds awful! I heard on the news that the roads were bad over there x


----------



## Buttercup2

babybemine, 10dpo could definitely be too early! Sometimes the little embryo doesn't settle in until 12dpo. So you could have an embryo in there but your body doesn't know it yet! :thumbup: Give it a few more days if you can. In a few more days, your body will tell you for sure if you are pregnant. 

Another, sorry to hear the witch got you. :( Good luck for next cycle! Fx for you!

AFM, my cycle is confusing. FertilityFriend put crosshairs on my chart today, calling me 8dpo, although temps-wise it looks like maybe I ovulated yesterday. :shrug: I'm not too worried about it tho, which is great! I think this thread is helping me keep my cool :) I figure, no matter how the chart looks I'm either preg or not, and eventually I will find out. I'm going to keep up with the BDing just in case.

If anybody likes to chart-stalk, here is mine:

https://i47.tinypic.com/n62kxh.jpg


----------



## Buttercup2

Leo, how is it going for you? Still no AF?


----------



## Breadsticks

Buttercup, your chart looks like mine the month I got my BFP :) Post-ovulation temps were steady, then a spike around 5-7DPO (can't remember exactly) and the temps stayed up from then on out making the chart triphasic. Good luck, I hope this is it for you! :D


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - hope you're all ok. 
I've had a bad weekend - started bleeding Sat am and having been since, bright red, clots, cramps - like my normal period.
Been to an out of hours GP who just checked my heart rate and blood pressure then said it wasn't ectopic but almost certain a miscarriage. 
I'll be heading to an EPU in the morning to confirm. 
So may be back with you TTC soon :-(


----------



## Buttercup2

Baby1, I am so sad to hear your news. :( What a terrible thing to have to go through. I had a miscarriage 6 months ago when I was 8 weeks preg, so I have been there too. Even though they tell you it's incredibly common and not something you did (or didn't do), you can't help but feel guilt mixed in with the sadness. It is just crushing. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Noo

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies - hope you're all ok.
> I've had a bad weekend - started bleeding Sat am and having been since, bright red, clots, cramps - like my normal period.
> Been to an out of hours GP who just checked my heart rate and blood pressure then said it wasn't ectopic but almost certain a miscarriage.
> I'll be heading to an EPU in the morning to confirm.
> So may be back with you TTC soon :-(

Nooo!!! I hope you get some good news tomorrow. They'll probably scan you and take Beta HCG bloods and ask you to come back for more bloods on Wednesday and possibly another scan a week from the first one xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks ladies 
Noo - do you know if I can self refer to an EPU or if my GP has to send me?


----------



## Toms Mummy

Oh no Baby1 :( 

I hope the scan and tests say differently.

I remember reading on the epu website that some prefer a referral whilst others are happy with a call/drop in x


----------



## Noo

baby1wanted said:


> Thanks ladies
> Noo - do you know if I can self refer to an EPU or if my GP has to send me?

Ring them up in the morning first thing and they'll either give you a time to come in or ask you to attend A&E and be referred from there xx


----------



## babybemine

Cramping and frequent weeing....stuffiness and sore throat and headache. Waiting until missed AF to test.


----------



## KandMsMommy

babybemine said:


> Cramping and frequent weeing....stuffiness and sore throat and headache. Waiting until missed AF to test.

I'm about 10dpo and feel the exact same way! Hope that's a good thing!:winkwink:


----------



## Noo

Good Luck, Ladies :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hey, we're offically not trying anymore and I'm going back on the pill when AF arrives in about 2 weeks :( 

But we did dtd on cd9! I O'd on cd17 last month so thought it'd be okay but I'm on cd12 today and starting to get ewcm! I've not done opks this month but wouldn't it be funny if I got pg this month from one dtd and deciding not to try anymore! :dohh:


----------



## Dynamicmae

Why you not trying anymore Toms Mummy? We didn't ovulate this month :( So I'm waiting and BDing every second evening.... Bleak!


----------



## Noo

The cycle I decided I'd take a break as I was going on a night out we DTD once and I conceived - Sod's Law!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Dynamicmae said:


> Why you not trying anymore Toms Mummy? We didn't ovulate this month :( So I'm waiting and BDing every second evening.... Bleak!

Various reasons really!..... Our house has been on the market for the past 9 months and we have just sold it. So now moving to a completely different area and renting (moving for better education for Tom!) Also, OH's work has died down and we don't know when/if it'll pick up so I am having to go back to work so just can't afford to have another atm :(..... Going to leave it a year and see!


----------



## babybemine

Goodluck Kand....AF got me. Ready for a new cycle. Thank goodness it was only a 27 day cycle instead of longer.


----------



## KandMsMommy

Maybe this will be your cycle! I'm ready for AF to show her ugly face, so mind will be at peace.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi lovely ladies.
Well I'm officially back with you as my miscarriage was confirmed yesterday. We're devastated but still hopeful and will be TTC again as soon as the bleeding settles down.
:flower:


----------



## MummyWant2be

baby1wanted said:


> Hi lovely ladies.
> Well I'm officially back with you as my miscarriage was confirmed yesterday. We're devastated but still hopeful and will be TTC again as soon as the bleeding settles down.
> :flower:

:hugs::hugs: so sorry hun for your loss!Appearently you are more fertile after a MC - FX'd you get your Stiucky bean soon.:hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Oh Baby1 I am so sorry :hugs: I wish you the best for future ttc xxx


----------



## Buttercup2

It's been a bit quiet in here lately. How are things going for you ladies?

Baby1, how are you?

My previous ovulation-like temp spike turned out to be a one day thing. I just had two days of positive opks, ewcm, and a sustained temp spike, so i think I'm truly 3dpo now. Officially in the tww, finally! AF due on Valentines, the nasty witch.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Well, considering we have stopped trying this month we have dtd twice in my fertile period! The 1st time on CD9, a couple of days before we made the decision not to ttc anymore, and the 2nd time on cd17 as I thought I'd be past the fertile stage as I only have a 28 day cycle, but then remembered that I O'd on cd17 last month!.... So we will see!

I am cd19 today and have put myself at dpo4 as my boobs started hurting about 3 days ago, which is normal after I've O'd. Also, my cm has dried up now.

Symptom wise, I have stopped sore boobs from being a symptom as they happen anyway but I am jsut checking for cramping. I have slight cramping today which makes me feel like I maybe pg..... If I am I will be happy, but I think my OH will find it hard as there were good reasons for us to stop ttc!


----------



## Noo

Good Luck xx


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms, are you not using protection? When we took a break from ttc my husband was very uptight about using condoms. He said "oh no, i know all about the birds and the bees! " LOL! :D


----------



## Toms Mummy

Buttercup2 said:


> Toms, are you not using protection? When we took a break from ttc my husband was very uptight about using condoms. He said "oh no, i know all about the birds and the bees! " LOL! :D

Not yet, I'm waiting for AF to start to go back on the pill, but we've only dtd once since we decided not to ttc anymore. But it was CD17 so I thought I'd have O'd by then but then remembered that last month I O'd a bit later, so we'll see!

My OH doesn't really know much about the ovulation process so he is relying on me to tell him when I'm not fertile, which I thought I wasn't but not sure now, esp since getting slight cramping last night!


----------



## more babies

Good luck Toms! I know timing wouldn't be the best but I think it'd be hard not to be excited about a positive after all this time!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks more babies, I would definately be over the moon! and would have to make it work, which'll mean OH going back to a job he hate but atleast it pays well! Just a bit worried about OH, but I'll think about that when/if the time comes! x


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms Mummy said:


> Buttercup2 said:
> 
> 
> Toms, are you not using protection? When we took a break from ttc my husband was very uptight about using condoms. He said "oh no, i know all about the birds and the bees! " LOL! :D
> 
> Not yet, I'm waiting for AF to start to go back on the pill, but we've only dtd once since we decided not to ttc anymore. But it was CD17 so I thought I'd have O'd by then but then remembered that last month I O'd a bit later, so we'll see!
> 
> My OH doesn't really know much about the ovulation process so he is relying on me to tell him when I'm not fertile, which I thought I wasn't but not sure now, esp since getting slight cramping last night!Click to expand...

I think it's better for the men not to know too much. It takes some of the fun out of it for them i think. Good luck to you!! i hope this is your surprise baby!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Buttercup!..... I like the idea of using dates as a natural coontraception but not sure if I would have the guts to do it when I've finished having children!!

T


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Buttercup. I really like the idea of using natural contraceptive methods using the calendar but I don't think I'd have the guts to do it when the time comes for us to not want any more children!!

I am on dpo6 today, still getting the odd slight cramping in my abdo, I see this as a pg sign as not had this since my pg in Oct, which ended in a chemical!


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms Mummy said:


> Thanks Buttercup. I really like the idea of using natural contraceptive methods using the calendar but I don't think I'd have the guts to do it when the time comes for us to not want any more children!

Toms, I totally agree with you!! I would love to try it some day, too. :thumbup: I actually asked my Dr about it a while back. She said it is NOT a viable way to prevent pregnancy UNLESS you are taking basal body temp. Only BBT will tell you for sure when you're post-ovulation and you can BD to your heart's content. If you use it this way, apparently it's actually fairly effective at preventing pregnancy! Any other way of using the "rhythm method" should only be used if you are okay potentially getting pregnant again, because it's not totally reliable (according to my OBGYN).

It's funny that this came up now, because my chart this month is a perfect example of why only BBT will tell you when you're past ovulation. About 14 days into my cycle (my usual O time) I had all the signs of ovulation, including opk+, but my temp tells me i didn't actually ovulate! It wasn't until 30 days into my cycle (very very late for me) that i actually did ovulate (yay, finally!:happydance:). If i wasn't using BBT, i'd be so confused right now. If I was trying to prevent pregnancy with timing, I'd be in trouble!
 



Attached Files:







chart3.jpg
File size: 64.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wow Buttercup!.... I don't know much about bbt so yeah prob not the best method for me after we've had our 2nd, as I want to stop at 2!

You chart looks impressive! I'm glad you know when you O'd.... good luck. What dpo are you? x


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - sorry for being a bit quiet this end, had a nightmare few days. My miscarriage all finished by the end of last week - I'd stopped bleeding and had a negative HPT and was feeling quite positive. Then Saturday what I thought was left over nausea from pregnancy hormones ramped up. To cut a long story short I've spent the last 4 days in hospital on a drip, antibiotics and morphine for some weird stomach infection :-(
Just home this evening and have managed a piece of toast for dinner... off to get a proper night's sleep now but will catch up with the thread tomorrow to see what's been happening - hope you're all ok? :flower:


----------



## Toms Mummy

:hugs: baby1, sounds like a horrible ordeal! Hope you get a good night's sleep x


----------



## more babies

Massive :hugs: to you baby1!!! That sounds awful! Glad to hear your home and on the mend!


----------



## Buttercup2

Baby1, I'm so sorry to hear about your ordeal :( i hope you are feeling better today! 

Toms, any more cramping or pg symptoms?

I'm 9dpo today! Five more days until AF.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hey Buttercup, yeah still slight cramping on and off... I'm still convinced it's my month! My boobs are still tender too and also started getting slight shooting pains in them on and off this morning!

What symptoms do you have? How are you feeling about this month?


----------



## babybemine

Baby1 hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Noo

Toms Mummy said:


> Hey Buttercup, yeah still slight cramping on and off... I'm still convinced it's my month! My boobs are still tender too and also started getting slight shooting pains in them on and off this morning!
> 
> What symptoms do you have? How are you feeling about this month?

Sounds hopeful :)


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms Mummy said:


> Hey Buttercup, yeah still slight cramping on and off... I'm still convinced it's my month! My boobs are still tender too and also started getting slight shooting pains in them on and off this morning!
> 
> What symptoms do you have? How are you feeling about this month?

Sounds very promising!! :thumbup: When do you expect AF? If she (hopefully!) doesn't arrive, when will you test??

I had some cramping two days ago, plus a little nausea, but today I am not feeling anything. :-k I think with the late ovulation, this may not be the month--I've heard it's not good for the egg to sit around a long time before being ovulated. Has anyone else heard anything about this?

I have Clomid to try for next cycle, so I find I keep looking forward to that!


----------



## Toms Mummy

I hope so! Thanks ladies :) I will prob test as soon as poss if af is late. I originally joined this thread with the intention of only ever testing when atleast a week late but i am so convinced this month! I'm going to be so disappointed if i'm not, i need to stop getting my hopes up just incase!


----------



## babybemine

FX Toms. Sometimes I find taking the test early helps me feel a little bit better and less stressed. Even though I hold on to a small glimmer of hope that maybe the test was too early....try not to test extremely early though. The early pregnancy tests usually say up tp 6 days before missed AF. FX


----------



## Toms Mummy

thanks babybemine..... I am 9dpo today, so 6 days away from AF! I think I'll wait till AF hopefully makes a no show!

How are you doing? are you using opks or charts?


----------



## babybemine

Toms Mummy said:


> thanks babybemine..... I am 9dpo today, so 6 days away from AF! I think I'll wait till AF hopefully makes a no show!
> 
> How are you doing? are you using opks or charts?

You can hold off testing for a few more. FX for you.

I use OPK's. I can't chart because I work nights and my sleep schedule is all messed up.


----------



## Toms Mummy

I am like that, I don't temp as it'd freak my OH out :haha: I've used opk for the past 2 months and think they're great. I have figured out from them that my boobs hurt straigh after I have O'd!


----------



## Noo

babybemine said:


> Toms Mummy said:
> 
> 
> thanks babybemine..... I am 9dpo today, so 6 days away from AF! I think I'll wait till AF hopefully makes a no show!
> 
> How are you doing? are you using opks or charts?
> 
> You can hold off testing for a few more. FX for you.
> 
> I use OPK's. I can't chart because I work nights and my sleep schedule is all messed up.Click to expand...

I also work night shifts and still managed to temp - I just did it when I woke up! If you click on my charts - I was still able to interpret my charts well.


----------



## babybemine

Noo said:


> babybemine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toms Mummy said:
> 
> 
> thanks babybemine..... I am 9dpo today, so 6 days away from AF! I think I'll wait till AF hopefully makes a no show!
> 
> How are you doing? are you using opks or charts?
> 
> You can hold off testing for a few more. FX for you.
> 
> I use OPK's. I can't chart because I work nights and my sleep schedule is all messed up.Click to expand...
> 
> I also work night shifts and still managed to temp - I just did it when I woke up! If you click on my charts - I was still able to interpret my charts well.Click to expand...

Yeah I once started doing it but since I don't sleep the same hours from day to day and I don't have uninterupted sleep either, I opted out of it. Now that I am on Femara, I get ultrasounds done and I also do OPK's which has helped so far.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Well I tested this evening with a frer :doh: at 10dpo, double :doh: :doh: Sorry, couldn't wait as been cramping since O!..... Anyway, bfn!.... Will definately wait for af due this time!


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms Mummy said:


> Well I tested this evening with a frer :doh: at 10dpo, double :doh: :doh: Sorry, couldn't wait as been cramping since O!..... Anyway, bfn!.... Will definately wait for af due this time!

Oh no! Thats got to be disheartening. But there is still hope! :hugs: 10dpo is early, and evening urine isn't good for testing early anyway! Lots of ladies get bfn and then go on to have bpf when testing early, so there is still a chance! :dust:

I still think the cramping sounds like a positive sign, especially since you haven't had it before. (Any chance you are fighting a UTI? I had mild period-like cramping when I had my last UTI and my Dr said that is a common symptom.)


----------



## Buttercup2

babybemine said:


> Yeah I once started doing it but since I don't sleep the same hours from day to day and I don't have uninterupted sleep either, I opted out of it. Now that I am on Femara, I get ultrasounds done and I also do OPK's which has helped so far.

What do you think of the Femara? If I'm not pregnant after this cycle I'm going on Clomid (which is similar to Femara), and I'm interested to hear what it is like! Does it give you hot flashes or cramping or anything? How long have you been using it?


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!

Still stalking! Just wanted to respond to Buttercup about the Clomid.

I took it for 3 months and it made me HORRIBLY grumpy and hormonal (a bit like I am now :haha: ), I got monster headaches and terrible hot flushes. But to me it was a good sign that it was doing what it was supposed to. Sadly it didn't work for me, but I think that was because it thinned my lining a lot and there wasn't any healthy lining for a fertilised egg to implant into. That doesn't happen to everyone though! I just know it did for me because my periods were SO much lighter and shorter the months that I took the clomid. We got our :bfp: the first month I stopped the Clomid.

Good luck to all you ladies! Looking forward to seeing you all in the 'Refugee' group soon!
xxx


----------



## babybemine

Buttercup2 said:


> babybemine said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I once started doing it but since I don't sleep the same hours from day to day and I don't have uninterrupted sleep either, I opted out of it. Now that I am on Femara, I get ultrasounds done and I also do OPK's which has helped so far.
> 
> What do you think of the Femara? If I'm not pregnant after this cycle I'm going on Clomid (which is similar to Femara), and I'm interested to hear what it is like! Does it give you hot flashes or cramping or anything? How long have you been using it?Click to expand...

This was my first cycle of Femara. Was pretty uneventful for me. Some minor hot flash and headaches/migraines. Noticed some light spotting after AF that seemed to last a little longer than usual. Going for my cd13 ultrasound in a few and praying that the follies grew. Have had some achiness on right side and am hoping that it is due to the follies growing. On CD10 the largest follie was 12 on the right side.


----------



## more babies

Sorry to heae about the BFN Toms! :hugs: It is still early though!


----------



## babybemine

Follies are still growing. Largest is 19 with another showing at 16. FX that this is the month. Lining is doing good as well.


----------



## Buttercup2

Babybemine, that is great news!! Fx for you! Keep us posted! 

Afm, I'm having mild cramping today. I'm 12dpo, expecting AF on Wednesday or Thursday. I'm not sure if this cramping is pre-AF or not. I do sometimes have mild cramping a few days before the witch comes. Waiting is hard!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thannks More babies x

FX'd Buttercup :).... when will you test? 

Wow Plastik, I can't believe how far along you are! It's gone so quickly!! Please keep us updated with baby news x


----------



## Buttercup2

If i can stand the wait, i will test on Thursday morning. I wish i had more symptoms, though. It'd be more fun to symptom spot if nothing else! :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks ladies - am feeling much better now 
Any sign of AF Tomsmummy or Buttercup? Keeping everything crossed that she doesn't arrive for either of you! Buttercup are you still going to test tomorrow? Eeek let us know how you get one!
Babybemine hope your getting plenty of BDing in?! ;-)
AFM DH and I have gone back to our normal BD every other day - we're really close at the moment after the mc and am loving it  Starting to get some pains down there for the first time so desperately hoping my body is trying to ovulate again. I've decided that if I don't get a period by end of the month I"ll do a test just to check as it'll have been 5 weeks since my mc and lots of people keep telling me you can get pregnant again before getting another period, here's hoping!
:flower:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi Baby1, I'm glad you're feleing better and things are starting to fall in to place again. I too have heard that you can be more fertile after a miscarriage.

I hope your AF (or bfp for that matter) turns up soon x

I have not tested yet, I am 13dpo today (CD27). All my cramping seems to have disappeared, not sure what to think now! I still have slightly sore boobs but that seems to have subsided too!! :shrug: I will wait until saturday I think. If AF hasn't arrived by then then I'll test x


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks hun. Keeping everything crossed for you for Saturday x


----------



## Buttercup2

Today is 14dpo for me. Usually i get a big temp drop today and Af shows up this afternoon or tomorrow morning. My temp this morning was still high, so good sign!! i have had one other non-preg cycle where my temp was still up at 14dpo, tho, so I'm trying not to get too hopeful. I don't want to be crushed when/if AF arrives tomorrow. 

I did have cramping last night, plus a little nausea, and sore bbs. Everything but the nausea is usual pre-AF signs for me... i would sure love to give my hubby his first baby for Valentines! 

Baby1, I'm so glad to hear that you and dh are closer than ever! it sounds like you two have a strong bond :) I've known a few ladies who got their bfp straight after an m/c also. Fx for you!!

Toms, i have all my fingers and toes crossed for you!! Do you feel more or less calm not testing?


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks Buttercup! Everything crossed for you too - eek it's so exciting!!


----------



## Jaynie82

Everything crossed!


----------



## Breadsticks

Baby1, so sorry about your miscarriage! I'm glad to hear that things are going so well for you and your husband despite the stress you have been under. :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you ladies! Baby1, Buttercup, and Toms, I hope to hear some good news for you all soon :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww I hope af stays away buttercup :)

I started to get very slight cramping again today and shooting pains in my nipples so hopefully that's a good sign! Not too nervous about testing, although when it was bfn the other day I kept thinking on how I'd just peed on a fiver!.... It feels like a waste if it's a bfn so def going to wait until af is late!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Woo hoo, good luck Tom's Mum and Baby! I have everything crossed for you both!!!


----------



## babybemine

So excited for this month. Femara done for this cycle. Follies growing, lining good. Right ovary tenderness. O'd on cd14 In tww. DH has been going along with BD this month. No fights this month so no lost opportunities at BDing. We BD EOD until positive OPK and then we BD that day and the next and hopefully tomorrow as well and maybe the next. Everything is falling into place. 
Even the OPK worked. I took it on cd14 in am and it was negative. Had weird feeling to test again and that afternoon it was positive. The next morning it was negative. Had I not retested which I never do then I would not have known. 
We are closing on our home at the end of this month. Everything is just all going right. Feel like things are going great and this could be our month.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Sounds great babybemine x


----------



## Buttercup2

It's light, but it's definitely there!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2013-02-14_07-26-10_805.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## MummyWant2be

whooooooooooopies i can definetely see it Buttercups!

Congratulations hun:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## baby1wanted

YAY Buttercup fab news!! Definitely a line :thumbup:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Anjali

https://i.imgur.com/HDXhrXE.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/mgXIvoX.jpg

I don't see anything. Do you guys? I'm 10DPO and supposed to get AF on the 18th.


----------



## more babies

Congrats buttercup!!! :happydance: wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months!!!

Anjali no sorry I don't see anything. Best to wait to test until AF is due anyways. Its a lot less stressful then seeing lots of BFN's.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Huge congrats Buttercup!

Babybemine, it sounds like you did everything right. Fx for you Hun!


----------



## Jaynie82

Congratulations buttercup! Amazing! X


----------



## babybemine

Anjali...sorry I don't see anything. Wait until you are closer to your AF being late.


----------



## Buttercup2

Thanks for the congrats everyone! I'm telling my husband tonight at dinner (I left for work before he woke up this morning). I can't wait to see his reaction!

Babybemine, it sounds like everything is falling beautifully in to place for you this month! Fx for you!! :)


----------



## koj518

Hey ladies!!! Just stopped in for the first time since I said I'd take a break. I had a feeling someone got a BFP and voila!!! 

Congrats Buttercup!!! and maybe possibly Toms??? keeping my fingers crossed for you! I didn't get a chance to flip through all the pages I missed, but I promise to look through everything when I actually return!

much love to you all on valentines day!!
I'm going to a wine & chocolate tasting event tonight :) I'd rather have a baby in the belly and taking a break from wine, but I'm thinking wine & chocolate is the next best thing. haha. 

xoxo

:dust:


----------



## baby1wanted

Koj we miss you!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Woo hoo! Buttercup!!! Congratulations! :happydance: I'm so happy for you! What a lovely valentines day pressie for OH :)

Anjala, please don't be too disheartened. I did a test at 10dpo with an frer too and got a bfn. I'm going to test again on saturday at 15dpo :)

Hey Koj! :waves: I hope you're okay? Thanks for checking in x

AFM today: All day yesterday and today I have just felt like bursting in to tears for no reason what so ever!!! I'm so emotional! I'm starting to get very slight twinges again too, nothing like the cramping at 7-9dpo, hoping it's not af coming!... Which is due tomorrow!


----------



## more babies

Koj so great to hear from you!! Hope all is well and didn't have any problems with the latest storm here in MA. I feel like we've had quite a few things to deal with over the past year or so here. Anyways enjoy you wine and chocolate! That sounds like fun even if you'd obviously rather be pregnant. Can't wait for the day you come back on here with your amazing BFP news!! :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup2

Tom's I've got my fingers crossed for you!! Only one more morning until you get to test! 10dpo is so early. My line is so light today (at 15dpo) that I know for sure it would have been negative at 10dpo. It looks like it might even have been negative yesterday, for that matter. Being emotional is no fun, but it's a great sign! :thumbup:

Koj, good to hear from you! I was wondering how things were going for you. Good idea going to a wine and chocolate tasting--sounds romantic. Miss you :hugs:


----------



## plastikpony

Congrats Buttercup!!!! That is fantastic news :happydance: 

Tom's, I agree with Buttercup. 10dpo is super early! I first tested at 17dpo and the line was really light, so I know for a fact if I had tested at 10dpo it would have been negative. Holding thumbs for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## Noo

Those internet cheapie tests are actually really bad for me to show results. I got a bfp on FRER at 11dpo but it was still REALLY faint on IC right up till 22dpo. Literally having to tilt it in the light or invert the photo.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks girls, yeah when I got a bfp in Oct it wasn't until 21dpo!!! Sadly it ended a couple of days later.

Well, with all the excitement of people getting BFPs (on here and another thread I've been reading) I thought I'd test this morning. I'm 15dpo and AF was due, but look:

[IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/934b7f6d-66e2-4690-b339-9de577bc8e65_zpsac9c2da9.jpg[/IMG]

A BFP!!! Oh shit, Oh shit!!! I am so pleased :happydance: But so freaked out at the same time!!! It's actually real!!


----------



## Noo

OMFG! Congratulations :) Aww I've gone all teary!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Noo :) I'm in complete shock!


----------



## baby1wanted

Tomsmummy I KNEW it!!! On my phone so no idea how to do dancing smilies but I'm dancing for you - yay yay and yay!!!


----------



## babybemine

Awww Tom I am soooo happy for you. Like Nooo I got all teary.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Tomsmummy!we've been in this journey for a hile now!I'm really Pleased for you!BFP well deserved :happydance::happydance::happydance: a healthy 9months...lovely lines by the way!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thank you ladies! It's still a bit of a shock! I've now got to firgure out how to tell OH. Problem is he's away at for for another week, in the middle of the sea so no phone recption!!! Do I wait or do I email him?!!!

Buttercup, how did last night go when you told your OH? x


----------



## more babies

Ohhhhhh Toms I'm SOOOO happy for you!! :happydance: Massive congrats to you and I wish you a happy and healthy 8 more months!! :happydance: Definitely a beautiful looking BFP!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks more babies. I can't believe you're 15 weeks already! How did your scan go?


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms!!! Congrats!!! :happydance: I'm so excited for you! Do you think you can stand to wait a whole week to tell him?? Its probably more fun to tell in person, but there is no way i could keep that secret for a week! You will have to let us know what you decide to do. EEK, so awesome! :happydance:


----------



## more babies

I know..15 weeks today! I feel like at first it was going by so slowly but now these past couple weeks have gone by pretty fast. Scan went good.. everything looked good although the little one didn't want to cooperate and either had its back to us or sucking thumb and hands in front of the face so we didn't get any really good shots it was fun to watch on the screen. My next scan is March 11th and will hopefully find out the gender!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks buttercup..... what a great month for both of us! how did you oh take it?..

I spoke to oh about an hr ago but didn't tell him. it was sooo hard!


----------



## more babies

Toms are you nervous to tell him because now the timing isn't the best?


----------



## Toms Mummy

aww, exciting more babies! I hope bubba is more co operative next time haha!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Sorry More babies! We keep crossing replies :haha:

Yeah that's definately the reason!.... Not too sure how he'll react, it shouldn't be too bad as he knew we'd been trying for a few months. But I have just been offered a new job and our house has just been sold so after next month we'll have knowhere to live! So yeah but nervous!


----------



## more babies

Yeah that's a tough situation! :hugs: Hopefully he is as excited about it as you are and all your worry will be for nothing. Especially after trying for so long and all the ups and downs its hard not to be excited that its finally happened even though the timing is less then ideal.


----------



## Breadsticks

Congratulations, Toms! :happydance: It must be so hard not to tell him right away but I wouldn't blame you wanting to wait till he is home :) What an exciting month!


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms, that's so great about the new job also and selling your house! Congrats on everything :) i think your OH will probably be excited once he gets used to the idea- men don't feel what we feel, so their experience is totally different. Even if he's not over the moon at first, i know he will come around. Men melt like butter the first time they hold that little baby! :cloud9: is he tom's father, too?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay, huge congrats Tom's Mum :happydance: So excited for you!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks eveyone!.... Yeah he is Tom's daddy too. We've been together for 9 years and he's always said he didn't want children. It was a shock to us both when I found out I was expecting Tom but like you say Buttercup, my OH just melted when he saw him! I hope he'll be the same this time! Although I am nervous as it did take him a few months to come round to it last time!

Wow Breadsticks, you are coming along nicely x


----------



## Jaynie82

Congrats toms mum! Happy to see more bfps! X


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms, I'm just so excited for you! :happydance: Good luck when you tell your OH!

I told my OH at dinner last night with a card. I wrote a silly rhyme on it that ended with "you are going to be a dad!" He was not expecting it so it took a second for him to register what it said. But he was very excited about it :) We had a miscarriage in July last year (8wks preg found out there was no heartbeat), so we're both a little wary about getting too attached too soon. ...But I've already bought a couple of baby books! :blush: I sure hope this is a sticky one.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww, that sounds like a lovely way to do it! I bet his face was a picture! :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies just checking in 
Not too much to report here, we're still BDing lots :wink: and hoping that I'll catch again quickly....
I'll test in 10 days if AF doesn't show as that will be 5 weeks since the miscarriage. Hope everyone else is ok :flower:


----------



## Buttercup2

Hi Baby1!

10 days will fly by :) Did you have any signs of ovulation? Did you end up taking a pregnancy test to see if the hcg was out of your system? I hope things are going well for you!


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks hun! I got a negative hpt on the 1st Feb the day after the bleeding stopped. Hoping I ovulated last week, I had lots of EWCM, was bloated on and off and had some pains as well... So I'm guessing the 10 days would take me to about 14dpo... In truth I just think I'll be desperate to poas by that point even if it's a bfn! Hoping AF hasn't come by then. 
How are you feeling?


----------



## babybemine

Good luck to everyone. FX to all of us.


----------



## Toms Mummy

good luck baby1 :hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hey, how's everyone doing? Baby1, Babybemine.... have you guys tested yet?

I finally told my OH this morning!.... A week after finding out :doh: but he's been away and I dodn't want to do it over the phone!

I think he took it okay..... he gave a little smile but hasn't really said much. I'll give it a bit for it to sink in! :haha:


----------



## babybemine

Was a bfn on 9dpo will wait more and retest. Was on cb digital.


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms Mummy said:


> I think he took it okay..... he gave a little smile but hasn't really said much. I'll give it a bit for it to sink in! :haha:

Toms, that's not bad at all! You were so nervous, I bet it feels good to finally have told him. Congrats!! You're 5 weeks now, right? 

Babybemine, don't get discouraged, 9dpo is very early. There is still plenty of time this month for your bpf! :dust:

Baby1, just a few more days until you test, right? Any symptoms? FX!!


----------



## more babies

Toms you much be so relieved now that you've told your DH. I think that little smile says enough even if he hasn't said much since! Congrats!!

Good luck baby1! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi ladies! It's been a while since I've been on this thread (well, like a month...). I am soooo anxious. I'm testing Sunday morning at 14 DPO. I know my AF isn't due until Monday or Tuesday (15 or 16 DPO), but do you ladies think 14 DPO is late enough to test??? 
I have major anxiety when it comes to testing. I have been traumatized by BFNs. :(
Last month AF was 4 days late. Needless to say there were countless stark white windows morning after morning. :(


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies, how is everyone?
Toms mummy, glad OH took it ok, I'm sure he'll be absolutely fine once he's over the shock! How are you feeling? And buttercup how are you? 

babybemine - still early, hoping a few more days will give you a different result :thumbup: :hugs:

Not tested yet, by signs of O I think I'm about 8dpo. Going to try and hold out until 14dpo which means I'll test Saturday morning. I do have symptoms - in fact day by day I'm getting exactly the same symptoms I had the month I got my bfp - sore bbs and bloating have started at exactly the same point. But trying not to read too much into it - I'm well aware despite my HCG going back to 0 the other hormones are likely to be all over the place and don't want to set myself up for disappointment. I don't temp or OPK so it's all guess work but we've BD'd enough to cover all bases (and still are doing in case I'm completely wrong!) That said I would so love to be pregnant again quickly. If anything the mc made us realise how much more we want children.

Anyone else testing soon? Bubsmom I'm going for 14dpo too so I think it's late enough!! 

:flower:


----------



## Buttercup2

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone?... And buttercup how are you?

I'm well. I'm nauseous, but after having an mc, it just makes me happy to feel these pregnancy feelings. I'm biding my time until my early ultrasound, which will be March 6. 10 more days until we (hopefully) see a heartbeat! Thanks for asking!




baby1wanted said:


> Not tested yet, by signs of O I think I'm about 8dpo. Going to try and hold out until 14dpo which means I'll test Saturday morning. I do have symptoms - in fact day by day I'm getting exactly the same symptoms I had the month I got my bfp - sore bbs and bloating have started at exactly the same point. But trying not to read too much into it - I'm well aware despite my HCG going back to 0 the other hormones are likely to be all over the place and don't want to set myself up for disappointment. I don't temp or OPK so it's all guess work but we've BD'd enough to cover all bases (and still are doing in case I'm completely wrong!) That said I would so love to be pregnant again quickly. If anything the mc made us realise how much more we want children.
> 
> Anyone else testing soon? Bubsmom I'm going for 14dpo too so I think it's late enough!!

Baby1, good luck!! I have heard you have a higher chance of getting pregnant in the 3 months following a mc. I hope that proves to be true for you!! Thursday would be 5 weeks after mc, right? It's really great that you've already had signs of ovulation--it took me 8 weeks after my mc to have a negative hpt and finally have a period.

Bubsmom, I agree with baby1, I don't think 14dpo is too early. That's usually the day of the missed period, so I think pregnancy tests are usually pretty reliable. Did you test today?? Any news?


----------



## BubsMom17

I tested yesterday at 13 DPO, BFN. But AF isn't due until Tuesday actually, so I'm gonna wait until Wednesday. I started having symptoms yesterday though. Constipation, gas, really sore boobs, some crampiness, extra thirsty... I guess this is still to be continued....


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi all, yeah everything's good at this end now Baby1 :). OH is a happy daddy :) :) I'm feeling okay, especially now I'm past the stage that I had my chemical!

Good luck for saturday! :) I tested at 10dpo and nothing, then tested again at 14dpo with a frer and a strong line :)

Ooh goodluck Bubs, you're not out until the red lady sings! You symptoms sound great, and after reading the leaflet on the frer it turns out that only a small percent are able to get a bfp before their AF! x


----------



## BubsMom17

OK, made it though Sunday and Monday without testing. Woo-hoo! Going to go on my lunch break from work tomorrow to buy some FRER's so there is no way I can test earlier than Wednesday morning! I am trying trying trying to be positive. Having 32 day cycles means I feel like I wait around a lot.... :coffee: Please be hopeful with and for me ladies! Let's keep :witch: away!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey ladies! I'm normally a silent stalker but I need help to not test!!!!!!! We have been trying since September. Been for HSG. Hubby had low sperm count and an infection that cleared with antibiotics. I was on clomid for 6 cycles. I've always had cysts but never been actually diagnosed with pcos.......
So last Monday I was at the gynea. He confirmed that I have a large cyst on either ovary and advised I wait for AF and then go back onto contraceptives for 6 weeks to try get the cysts to dissolve. I was devastated and spent most of the day crying!!!!
NOW... I am 8dpo and for the first time since we started trying I've got some symptoms: sore boobies, funny spots on nipples, weeing alot more and cramps. FF says I should only test next Tuesday :( That's miles away!!!!! 
HELP!!!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Buttercup2 said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, how is everyone?... And buttercup how are you?
> 
> I'm well. I'm nauseous, but after having an mc, it just makes me happy to feel these pregnancy feelings. I'm biding my time until my early ultrasound, which will be March 6. 10 more days until we (hopefully) see a heartbeat! Thanks for asking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Not tested yet, by signs of O I think I'm about 8dpo. Going to try and hold out until 14dpo which means I'll test Saturday morning. I do have symptoms - in fact day by day I'm getting exactly the same symptoms I had the month I got my bfp - sore bbs and bloating have started at exactly the same point. But trying not to read too much into it - I'm well aware despite my HCG going back to 0 the other hormones are likely to be all over the place and don't want to set myself up for disappointment. I don't temp or OPK so it's all guess work but we've BD'd enough to cover all bases (and still are doing in case I'm completely wrong!) That said I would so love to be pregnant again quickly. If anything the mc made us realise how much more we want children.
> 
> Anyone else testing soon? Bubsmom I'm going for 14dpo too so I think it's late enough!!Click to expand...
> 
> Baby1, good luck!! I have heard you have a higher chance of getting pregnant in the 3 months following a mc. I hope that proves to be true for you!! Thursday would be 5 weeks after mc, right? It's really great that you've already had signs of ovulation--it took me 8 weeks after my mc to have a negative hpt and finally have a period.
> 
> Bubsmom, I agree with baby1, I don't think 14dpo is too early. That's usually the day of the missed period, so I think pregnancy tests are usually pretty reliable. Did you test today?? Any news?Click to expand...

Ah am glad for you that you have good pregnancy signs even though it's leaving you feeling rough. Think I'll be the same as you after a mc - any symptom is good! Yep Saturday will be 5 weeks since mc, count myself very lucky that my body seems to have settled back into things fairly quickly



Toms Mummy said:


> Hi all, yeah everything's good at this end now Baby1 :). OH is a happy daddy :) :) I'm feeling okay, especially now I'm past the stage that I had my chemical!
> 
> Good luck for saturday! :) I tested at 10dpo and nothing, then tested again at 14dpo with a frer and a strong line :)
> 
> Ooh goodluck Bubs, you're not out until the red lady sings! You symptoms sound great, and after reading the leaflet on the frer it turns out that only a small percent are able to get a bfp before their AF! x

Thanks! Glad all is going well with you



BubsMom17 said:


> OK, made it though Sunday and Monday without testing. Woo-hoo! Going to go on my lunch break from work tomorrow to buy some FRER's so there is no way I can test earlier than Wednesday morning! I am trying trying trying to be positive. Having 32 day cycles means I feel like I wait around a lot.... :coffee: Please be hopeful with and for me ladies! Let's keep :witch: away!

Well done for not testing! My longest cycle since coming off the pill was 60 days - it nearly killed me, my 2WW became a 4WW!



Dynamicmae said:


> Hey ladies! I'm normally a silent stalker but I need help to not test!!!!!!! We have been trying since September. Been for HSG. Hubby had low sperm count and an infection that cleared with antibiotics. I was on clomid for 6 cycles. I've always had cysts but never been actually diagnosed with pcos.......
> So last Monday I was at the gynea. He confirmed that I have a large cyst on either ovary and advised I wait for AF and then go back onto contraceptives for 6 weeks to try get the cysts to dissolve. I was devastated and spent most of the day crying!!!!
> NOW... I am 8dpo and for the first time since we started trying I've got some symptoms: sore boobies, funny spots on nipples, weeing alot more and cramps. FF says I should only test next Tuesday :( That's miles away!!!!!
> HELP!!!!!

Welcome Dynamicmae - KEEP STRONG!! Can you keep yourself busy to take your mind off things? What has always helped me is that I always refused to test with anything but first morning urine. My logic is that using anything else wouldn't convince me if it was negative as I would always argue in my head that it could be that it was too diluted. So then to stop me testing I would rush to the toilet first thing to have a wee so then my chance for the day was gone. When I got my BFP I did end up testing in the afternoon but I was about 16/17 dpo by that point and pretty convinced that I was pregnant as I had more symptoms than ever before. Good luck and keep on here - we're here to help you :hugs:

AFM you know how I said that my symptoms are matching day by day the same symptoms the month I got pregnant? 
Well today is CD31 if you count the first day of the mc as CD1.
CD31 of my BFP cycle I had implantation bleeding - pink/red spotting for a few hours only when I wiped on the tissue (sorry TMI!)
Today I've had exactly the same. 
Now desperately trying not to get my hopes up too much as I'm well aware it could just be AF showing herself early - I guess I'll know in a few days!

Will still test Sat (CD 36) if no AF. Last cycle I got a BFP on CD35.
Interestingly though the cycle days are the same I think the dpo is different (although I can't be sure as I don't temp / OPK)
Last cycle the IB occurred at 12/13 dpo. I have wondered whether the late implantation may have been something to do with why I miscarried.
If the spotting today is IB then it's at more like 9dpo which I'd be a lot happier with. Hope that makes sense!

Eek I'm going to find this week hard to get through! Desperately hoping I don't wake up to AF in the morning, wish me luck!


----------



## more babies

Oh wow baby1 I'm keeping everything crossed for you that AF stays away and you get your BFP this weekend!!! :hugs:


----------



## BubsMom17

Baby1 - I do the same thing: Run directly to the toilet and go fast and flush before there is even a chance of POAS! As for you, I am keeping my fingers crossed! *G/L*


----------



## Dynamicmae

Thank you ladies!!!! My temp is dropping a little..... 9dpo.... Praying it goes up soon soon. Really wanna test today but will fight the urge. Besides I've had my first wee. Boobies are still very sore! Grossing fingers for LOADS of BFP's this month!!!!


----------



## babybemine

Coworkers trying to convince me to test at work. We shall see.


----------



## baby1wanted

AF :sad1:


----------



## babybemine

Hugs baby1. We all feel the horrible torture that is AF


----------



## more babies

Baby1 :hug: so sorry..


----------



## babybemine

Another BFN


----------



## BubsMom17

baby1wanted said:


> AF :sad1:

Sorry Baby1 :cry: :hugs:


----------



## BubsMom17

babybemine said:


> Another BFN

Sorry hunny. :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks guys and sorry for BFN babybemine
Am bit down in the dumps but know I should be positive - AF has come quickly after the mc so at least I'm not too messed up by it all.
Here's to another month....
I'm going to go ahead with the fertility clinic testing as originally planned so bloods and scan on friday for me


----------



## Petzy

Hi Ladies... 12 DPO today and AF is due tomorrow - not feeling optimistic but I am glad that I have not caved and tested yet (cheers!!!) unlike last month ugh!!! Hate those BFN...

I have sore boobs now which is normal for me so I think AF is on her way - so depressing! :( FX for you all


----------



## BubsMom17

Good work not testing, Petzy! I hope AF doesn't show!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi everyone :hi: I really hope I can join. :flower:

I am testing on March 8th, if I don't get AF by then. I will be 18 DPO. 

This cycle we just started ttc #2 on valentine's day, so I am not counting this as cycle 1 ttc, this is just a gear up...unless I am pregnant, that's a different story :happydance:


----------



## Toms Mummy

babybemine said:


> Another BFN

Sorry babybemine :hugs: Has your AF shown yet?



baby1wanted said:


> Thanks guys and sorry for BFN babybemine
> Am bit down in the dumps but know I should be positive - AF has come quickly after the mc so at least I'm not too messed up by it all.
> Here's to another month....
> I'm going to go ahead with the fertility clinic testing as originally planned so bloods and scan on friday for me

:hugs: Baby1, it sounded so promissing! But as you say, atleast your body has recovered well after mc. Like buttercup said I have heard you are more fertile in the few months after an mc so finger's crossed x


----------



## sambam

Ladies I really need help right now! When I was trying for my youngest I was a poasoholic... And it got me really stressed out! I don't want to fall back into that routine of testing early and being disappointed. I'm only 11dpo and have tested 3 times and got a bfn. I really want to be strong and not cave in again and test. I am making myself a promise not to test from now on unless I'm late. Fingers xd !


----------



## Dynamicmae

I was naughty :( I tested this morning with a cheapy strip 10dpo... Bfn :(


----------



## BubsMom17

So glad I waited!!! 17 DPO and :bfp:!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## KitteyKat2010

BubsMom17 said:


> So glad I waited!!! 17 DPO and :bfp:!!!!! :happydance:

Yay congrats, makes me want to wait until 18 DPO to take a HPT.... wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months. <3


----------



## BubsMom17

Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## babybemine

The key to not testing seems to be not buying tests. If tests are in the house then hurry up and wee in the toilet and flush.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Yeah I hurry up and pee, than I am tell myself oh shoot I should've tested. :rofl:


----------



## MummyWant2be

BubsMom17 said:


> So glad I waited!!! 17 DPO and :bfp:!!!!! :happydance:

congratulations hun! glad you waited.:thumbup:

I love seeing those BFPs keep them coing ladies :happydance:


----------



## babybemine

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Yeah I hurry up and pee, than I am tell myself oh shoot I should've tested. :rofl:

At least you don't test though. :haha: I was so pissed the day I used a test and an error screen was displayed.


----------



## babybemine

do you consider your cd1 to come when there is spotting or when af is there


----------



## BubsMom17

babybemine said:


> do you consider your cd1 to come when there is spotting or when af is there

I always consider it when red flow starts. If I start CD 1 as spotting, it messes up my calendar and my predicted O dates, fertile times, etc. Besides, Fertility Friend won't mark you as CD 1 until you put something other than spotting under the "menses" drop down.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all hope everyone's ok it seems to be a bit quiet here last few days. Sorry I haven't posted for a while. Tbh I've been struggling a bit. Getting first AF after the miscarriage has hit me hard and I've been feeling very low. To top it off another of my SIL has announced she is pregnant, due 6 weeks after my little one was supposed to come. That's now threeeof my SIL all pregnant. Happy for her obviously but it hurts - she's caught on her third cycle of trying. 
Oh well. Need to try and get my head together as I'm on cd 15 and getting pain and EWCM so need to get to the BDing! Just not sure how much more of this whole TTC thing I can take...
Hope everyone else is ok? :flower:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Oh :hugs: baby1, it is such a frustrating time! I know a miscarriage is devistating (sp?) but looking at the positive, you know you can conceive which is great! I hope it doesn't take too long though x


----------



## MummyWant2be

baby1wanted said:


> Hi all hope everyone's ok it seems to be a bit quiet here last few days. Sorry I haven't posted for a while. Tbh I've been struggling a bit. Getting first AF after the miscarriage has hit me hard and I've been feeling very low. To top it off another of my SIL has announced she is pregnant, due 6 weeks after my little one was supposed to come. That's now threeeof my SIL all pregnant. Happy for her obviously but it hurts - she's caught on her third cycle of trying.
> Oh well. Need to try and get my head together as I'm on cd 15 and getting pain and EWCM so need to get to the BDing! Just not sure how much more of this whole TTC thing I can take...
> Hope everyone else is ok? :flower:

:hugs: oh baby1 so sorry that you feel a lil down its understandable..i know exactly how you feel...FX'd you get that BFP soon:hugs:

hope everyone else is well?


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks lovelies 
How are you feeling Toms mummy?
And mummywant2be how are you getting on?
:flower:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yeah I'm feeling good thanks Baby1, although don't really feel pregnant! The only sign is slightly sore boobs! :/


----------



## MummyWant2be

i'm feeling okay not too bad hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BubsMom17

Toms Mummy said:


> Yeah I'm feeling good thanks Baby1, although don't really feel pregnant! The only sign is slightly sore boobs! :/

I feel the same way... I am wishing I had more symptoms because it would be reassuring to me... But my boobs are totally huge and sore, so I just keep telling myself that is a good sign.


----------



## deemarie1223

Im waiting! Ive had 5 m/c 5 wks and under so now i wait :) ill be testing march 28th, 2 days after af is due! Thanks for this thread!


----------



## BubsMom17

deemarie1223 said:


> Im waiting! Ive had 5 m/c 5 wks and under so now i wait :) ill be testing march 28th, 2 days after af is due! Thanks for this thread!

Oh my goodness, it sounds like you have been through a lot! You must be a very strong woman!


----------



## Toms Mummy

deemarie1223 said:


> Im waiting! Ive had 5 m/c 5 wks and under so now i wait :) ill be testing march 28th, 2 days after af is due! Thanks for this thread!

:hugs: deemarie, I hope you get a sticky bean soon xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Welcome deemarie and sorry for your losses :hugs: 
I had a mc in Jan (first pregnancy) and am desperately back to TTC now!
Well there's definitely something going on here - I've had 3 days of EWCM and this morning I am getting the most horrendous left sided pain, not even made it out of bed yet with it. Hoping it's a strong O!
We DTD last night and 2 nights before that and if the pain allows I plan to jump DH as soon as he gets home!


----------



## babybemine

Baby1. Happy bd to you.


----------



## more babies

Good luck ladies! Baby1 I really hope you get your sticky bean soon!! :hugs: Remember also not to get too stressed while TTC again and most of the time it happens when we aren't "trying" :hugs: Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks hun, I know you're right as I conceived the cycle we stopped trying. But it's hard to stop trying so hard when you want to! Ha ha.
Oh well, pretty sure I O yesterday, will BD next couple of days as well just to cover all bases :winkwink:
Then hope AF doesn't show over Easter weekend! 
Have a lovely weekend everyone!


----------



## baby1wanted

Babybemine you've ovulated too from your ticker? Good luck, FX'd for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Impatientone

I've tested early every cycle but I can't bring myself to do it this time. Too many negatives- I'm sick being disappointed. I'm 6DPO right now and I can feel the HPTs burning a hole in my medicine cabinet but when I go to get my HPT fix (like an addict!) I just remember the past disappointments and walk away. I've only started trying 3 months ago and this 2WW stuff is intense :)


----------



## babybemine

Hi impatient I am 5 dpo. We are close. My ticker is off but I haven't been able to get on a real computer instead of my phone to change it.
I am holding off for awhile to test. At least until after 10dpo when I am more likely to show a positive but it also depends on my symptoms.


----------



## koj518

Hi Everyone! I hope everyone's doing well :)

Baby1 - I'm so sorry for your loss... I feel bad that I didn't even know until now :( I need to really go back and catch up on you guys... 

morebabies - I can't believe you're already 19weeks!!! love the ultrasound!! 

Toms - you're so close to 12 weeks!!! Yay!!!! Hope you're doing well :)

I'm still on my break.. I'm really enjoying not feeling pressured every month. But I just had to come here today to vent... I just found out that my friend is 12 weeks pregnant. They "pulled the goalie" about 6months ago and while I'm happy for them I can't help but be green with jealousy... there's a very very ugly grouch inside me :( Sigh.... when will it be my turn :( 13th cycle and counting... Sorry... I just had to get it out. 

I miss you guys :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Oh Koj :hugs: I've wondered how you've been doing! Sorry to hear about finding out your friend is pregnant. I remember how hard that was as it happened to me with my friend and also with my SIL. You're happy for them but can't help the "why not me?" feeling. Keep trying to enjoy your time off and I hope it happens for you soon.. unexpectedly. :winkwink: Hopefully spring decides to come around here soon and the fresh air and sun will help a lot I think! So good to hear from you though!


----------



## more babies

Also have you thought about getting any testing done? I talked DH into a sperm analysis and his came back completely normal which I think put more pressure on me which is why I finally gave up ttc and was going to look into getting myself checked out. Actually at my 5 week ultrasound they found one of my ovaries covered in cysts and couldn't find the other one at the time so no idea what that would looked like. They both look alright now but it makes me wonder if the cysts played a part in any of it or it was just the stress of ttc.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi Koj, good to hear from you! Glad the break is going well :) It's great that your friend is pregnant but I know what you mean when you wish it could be you!.... It will be one day :hugs:


----------



## koj518

Thanks ladies! I'm so glad you guys are here and I know I can always talk to you guys. 

Morebabies - I'm starting to consider it.. I'm in my 13th cycle and I'm 30 so I know I'm at a point where I should talk to a Dr. about it. Maybe when there's a lull at work, I'll make an appt to get myself checked out. Do you know if its easier to get males or females checked out?? Do people usually start with sperm analysis first??

Toms - I really hope that one day it will be me.. 
who knows? maybe there's an unexpected baby in there now! (although, unlikely. haha) 

I think I'm gonna start coming back here a bit more often once my next cycle starts. I think I finally figured out how to balance BnB and a no-stress-ttc. I just miss you guys too much to stay away much longer :) So I'll see you guys in April!


----------



## Gohan3117

koj518 said:


> Hi Everyone! I hope everyone's doing well :)
> 
> Baby1 - I'm so sorry for your loss... I feel bad that I didn't even know until now :( I need to really go back and catch up on you guys...
> 
> morebabies - I can't believe you're already 19weeks!!! love the ultrasound!!
> 
> Toms - you're so close to 12 weeks!!! Yay!!!! Hope you're doing well :)
> 
> I'm still on my break.. I'm really enjoying not feeling pressured every month. But I just had to come here today to vent... I just found out that my friend is 12 weeks pregnant. They "pulled the goalie" about 6months ago and while I'm happy for them I can't help but be green with jealousy... there's a very very ugly grouch inside me :( Sigh.... when will it be my turn :( 13th cycle and counting... Sorry... I just had to get it out.
> 
> I miss you guys :hugs:

I'm new to this thread, but I just wanted to let you know, koj, that I know how you feel. My husband and I have been married for almost 8 months, and haven't really prevented anything, but didn't start "trying" until January. Since December 2012, I've found out that 4 of my friends are pregnant, and one just had a baby. None of them even tried...it was unexpected or due to a broken condom. And what I don't understand is...my mom had two babies(me and my older brother) by having unprotected sex once with each of us. My grandmother had her first(my mom) after trying for one cycle and my Uncle Rob was a surprise as was my Uncle Chris. I don't understand. My Great-Grandmother(my mom's grandmother) had 10 kids without using protection. Why can't I have one? I'm happy for my friends, but at the same time I'm jealous and frustrated. :cry:


----------



## more babies

A sperm analysis is much easier. All my DH did was see his doctor then they gave him a cup and told him which day to drop it off and then his doctor called with the results. So I don't think it gets much easier then that! :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Koj! 

It is so great to see you back on here! :happydance: I miss the ladies on this thread so much (you, Baby, Tom's). I'm glad that things are going well. 

I just wanted to echo what Morebabies said, I know a couple of people who went through testing and it was always the male first as it is less invassive. Most of the time if there is any issue, it is with the man. That being said, one of my best friends is just about to give birth and it took her 14 months of TTC to get pregnant. It also took my best friend over a year when she was trying for her first, (who is now almost 6). She got pregnant with her second very easily after her DD was born.

So I have my fx that next cycle will be lucky for you and that maybe it just took a bit longer for whatever reason. Glad you are enjoying the stress free TTC, (it honestly saved my sanity and I think resulted in a BFP in the end).

Sending you huge :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Also Toms and anyone else feel free to join us over in the Does anyone not test early refugee club!! Its not always the most busy thread but its nice to continue on the journey from this thread with all the same people :thumbup:


----------



## koj518

Thanks Mrs.Eddie and Morebabies! I think i'll suggest it to my DH in the near future. Its not a easy thing to say that I have doubts about his boys being able to swim... so I'll have to think about how to word it!! haha. 

And thanks Gohan! Sometimes its good to hear that there are other in the same boat and that I'm not the only person who feels this way. Good luck to you!! :dust:


----------



## more babies

I just told DH since its such a simple and non invasive thing for him to do it was just better that he get tested first. :thumbup:


----------



## Buttercup2

More babies, how do we find the refugee club thread?

Koj, I'm so glad you are feeling relaxed :) my husband took the whole sa thing really well, and i was expecting it to be a tough conversation. I bet yours will surprise you!


----------



## more babies

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-anyone-else-not-test-early-refugee-club.html

Hopefully that link works. Anyways for those of you that don't know.. it was made for everyone that started out on this thread and got their positives so that we could all stay together and continue together. Its been nice and there's some who have had their babies and people at all stages of pregnancy. Like I said its not as busy as some other threads but its nice to be able to continue on with the same people you started with. So feel free to join as you get your positives!!! :thumbup:


----------



## baby1wanted

Koj yay! SO SO happy to hear from you! And thanks for what you said but don't worry at all though, completely understand you needed a break :hugs: Sorry about your friend, know how you feel hun. 3 of my DHs 4 sisters are currently pregnant. His youngest sister announced 3 weeks ago, so obviously I've found it really hard. Would have been 14 weeks today so smarts that I'm not there too. She was only trying for 3 months too, happy for her of course but can't deny that I'm jealous! Keeping absolutely everything crossed that you get your BFP soon, wouldn't it be amazing if we could be bump buddies! DH and I are going through our testing at the moment, my hospital tests us both at the same time. So far we've not found it too bad, if I were you I'd go for it!
Really looking forward to having you back in here - let's make sure neither of us gets too obsessive and we both keep a bit of balance in this TTC mayhem!

Welcome to Gohan this is a really wonderful and supportive thread :hugs:

Thanks to our lovely preggie ladies for staying in touch, it's really lovely of you. Hopefully we'll all be with you soon and this thread will become extinct for all the right reasons!!

AFM I'm doing fine, in the 2WW but could be anything from 3-7dpo based on O signs, going to start testing next Sat, know that's early if I am only 3dpo but am weak at the moment girls I'm sorry!! Don't know if any of you here know but someone I've been on threads with for over a year (both on a testing thread, both miscarried and both on the TTC after a loss threads) had some horrific news last week - her DH was killed in a car accident. It's really hit home to me how lucky I am, baby or no baby and has put things into perspective a lot. So no obsessing over possible pregnancy signs for me this cycle, what will be will be.

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## koj518

Hi baby1!

wow... that really does put things into perspective. I'm feeling very lucky today just to be able to hug my DH. 

Looking forward to coming back here :) (wait, or am I already back? haha)
I miss everyone's company! Its funny how close you can feel to someone who you've never met in real life. You guys are really my friends!!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Ha ha I would say you're already back!!
I know what you mean - missed you a lot while you've been away and I don't even know you! It's so good though to have people that are going through the same thing as you and can really empathise with how you're feeling. 
Keeping everything crossed for you... when is AF due?
I'm due any time from friday - monday. Am on a week off work and currently snowed in after freak snowfall (I'm in the UK and we're comlpetely unprepared for any bad weather!!) and so have now got far too much free time to obsess about whether I'm pregnant or not (after promising that I wouldn't)
What is wrong with me!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## koj518

yes, I think I'm back too. haha

My AF was due yesterday but I've kinda had a cold since last Friday so I'm assuming that's what affecting my cycle. I also don't really know when I O'ed so I could've O'ed late too I guess. Either way, I'm pretty sure my AF is right around the corner. I might test for fun tomorrow but I totally expect a BFN. 

I have everything crossed for you as well!! :dust:


----------



## Noo

koj518 said:


> yes, I think I'm back too. haha
> 
> My AF was due yesterday but I've kinda had a cold since last Friday so I'm assuming that's what affecting my cycle. I also don't really know when I O'ed so I could've O'ed late too I guess. Either way, I'm pretty sure my AF is right around the corner. I might test for fun tomorrow but I totally expect a BFN.
> 
> I have everything crossed for you as well!! :dust:

Welcome back - I've been keeping my eye out for you :)


----------



## more babies

Good luck baby1 and Koj!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you guys!!!! Also, baby1 what a sad story re your friend :sad1:

I agree it has been so great having this forum and all the great ladies I've "met" coming from this thread especially! :hugs:


----------



## Jaynie82

Feeling the positive vibes ladies! X


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks lovely ladies we WILL be with you on the refugee thread soon!
Eek Koj hoping this is it for you.... you are now officially late so TEST!! :haha:


----------



## koj518

haha. sorry to get your hopes up baby1! My AF was just late. started spotting mid day today. should arrive full force tomorrow. Cycle#14 here I come. Hoping the new cycle allows me to move on to the refugee thread soon..! there's not many of us left on here (which is a great thing!!)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Oh, sorry to hear af arrived Koj :(.... You don't sound too phased by it though, maybe the break was a good thing! You are a strong lady :hugs: 

Good luck Baby1. When is your AF due?


----------



## MummyWant2be

koj518 said:


> haha. sorry to get your hopes up baby1! My AF was just late. started spotting mid day today. should arrive full force tomorrow. Cycle#14 here I come. Hoping the new cycle allows me to move on to the refugee thread soon..! there's not many of us left on here (which is a great thing!!)

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## more babies

Sorry to hear about AF! But definitely looking forward to the day you ladies get your BFPs and join us over in the other thread!


----------



## baby1wanted

Sorry Koj, that's rubbish - sending you big hugs :hugs: :hugs:
Tomsmummy - am due sometime this weekend and I can feel she's on her way :-( So onto cycle 12 for me...
MummyWant2be how are you doing?


----------



## baby1wanted

Oh and anyone know hoe babybemine is? Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## babybemine

i am still waiting for af. delaying testing. i got a bfn early and kinda holding out on testing for a little bit. really hate getting bfn and af shows the next day, af is supposed to be here today. AF usually comes around 28 days but that is my average....can be from day 26 to mid 30 hoping it is not a late cycle. no real cramping. just a slight achey feeling. been real tired sleeping alot. a bit emotional. been busy trying to put the house together.


----------



## baby1wanted

Keeping everything crossed for you babybemine!
Have you moved house?

AFM I caved and tested today.... :bfn: :-(
I am between 10-14dpo so expecting AF any minute


----------



## babybemine

yep...moved into the new house. still putting stuff away, but most everything is put away. the house is liveable. cramping in lower abd has started. when wee had peach colored wipe. no red yet but af is on its way.

update..af got me.


----------



## more babies

Sorry to hear about AF ladies! :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

Sorry babybemine
AF got me too, pretty gutted :-(


----------



## Toms Mummy

Oh, so sorry for all of you... Koj, babybemine, baby1!!! I hate AF!


----------



## koj518

hi ladies 

sorry the AF got you too baby1 and babybemine. I wish she'd just go on a vacation and leave us all alone for 9 months! ugh!

I had a bunch of flexible spending account money left this year (ugh) so I decided to splurge on a cbfm! I can't wait to use it :)


----------



## MummyWant2be

hi Ladies,

bohooo on AF the ugly witch got me aswell...:nope: she's so mean!

8 cycles after MC and still nothing, so depressing! :cry: i just need a hug :(


----------



## 291

Though you use a lot of panty liners while waiting for AF to arrive, and extra trips to the loo to check if its AF or CM. lol


----------



## babybemine

sorry everyone about af. this cycle will be the one for all of us.
hoping dh will be up to bd. been bickering with him today. sigh.


----------



## OurLilFlu

This group will hopefully help me stay on track. I'm 9 dpo and having some spotting. Hoping its not AF lurking. I have been only charting a few months and I think I have ~ 11 day LP.... so I'm hoping to maybe even wait til the 7th which would make it 2 weeks dpo... ugh we'll see... My dog certainly makes me think something is going on (see my post from earlier today and share!)


----------



## babybemine

good luck Ourlil


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks Babybemine... still holding out!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi everyone
Welcome ourlilflu - how are you doing holding out on testing?! Only 2 days to go now, hope AF stays away for you.
How's everyone else doing?
I've had a rough few days. AF arrived full force last Sat and I was gutted. Then Sun it was my SIL's baby shower (she's 38 weeks) with my 2 other SIL (28 weeks and 9 weeks) there - a really lovely time but still hard on my emotions. And I did get one insensitive 'so when are you going to pop one out' comment. Didn't even bother trying to explain about the miscarriage. I just still can't believe how many people think it's ok to ask you about TTC - before I started TTC I would never have asked anyone anyway but even more so now - you just have no idea what other people are going through and what your words might do to them. Sorry - RANT OVER!!
Then this week I'm in the middle of a flare up of the stomach problem that landed me in hospital just after the miscarriage. Off to the doctors later but it looks like I'm going to have to have a camera down to see what's wrong :-( In the meantime I can barely eat and keep being doubled over with pains.... still suppose I should embrace the weight loss!
Hope you're all ok, sorry for the moan :flower:


----------



## MummyWant2be

baby1wanted said:



> Hi everyone
> Welcome ourlilflu - how are you doing holding out on testing?! Only 2 days to go now, hope AF stays away for you.
> How's everyone else doing?
> I've had a rough few days. AF arrived full force last Sat and I was gutted. Then Sun it was my SIL's baby shower (she's 38 weeks) with my 2 other SIL (28 weeks and 9 weeks) there - a really lovely time but still hard on my emotions. And I did get one insensitive 'so when are you going to pop one out' comment. Didn't even bother trying to explain about the miscarriage. I just still can't believe how many people think it's ok to ask you about TTC - before I started TTC I would never have asked anyone anyway but even more so now - you just have no idea what other people are going through and what your words might do to them. Sorry - RANT OVER!!
> Then this week I'm in the middle of a flare up of the stomach problem that landed me in hospital just after the miscarriage. Off to the doctors later but it looks like I'm going to have to have a camera down to see what's wrong :-( In the meantime I can barely eat and keep being doubled over with pains.... still suppose I should embrace the weight loss!
> Hope you're all ok, sorry for the moan :flower:

:hugs::hugs: oh hun - we are herefor you!i feel so hurt when someone asks me the same question,my MIL always does that...if only they knew we were trying so hard:cry: my best friend i was pregnant with gave birth to a beautiful baby girl...and my would've been due date has passed but i'm still chidless! i feel so depressed,lonely and so emotionally drained!i just want to walk away from it all:cry::cry::cry: (sorry for da vent guys) i just need a hug :nope::cry:


----------



## more babies

Awww baby1 and mummy I just wanted to give you both massive :hug: So sorry this has been such a long tough journey for you both!! Also baby1 I hope you're able to get your stomach flare under control soon! :hugs:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey everyone, 

After feeling pretty hopeful on my night shift here, AF showed up like clockwork! Damnit! Now I'm just worried/curious at what my cycle will hold next time, cuz spotting for 5 days before AF is not normal for me :S In other news, I officially finished my registered nursing degree 2 hours ago! It's so surreal! So now I'm hoping me and the bf can TTC for real, not this dillydally, WTT/NPNT! Wish me luck! There's always next month ladies! 

Big hugs to baby1 and want2be :( I'm sure it's really tough to hear those types of things and go through the hardships of TTC...


----------



## koj518

Big big hugs to baby1 and mummy!! 
I got a baby shower invite in the mail last week for a distant family member.. I didn't even know they were trying. I'm trying not to let it get to me too much. but its so hard..!!!

OurLilFlu sorry AF got you. Big hugs to you as well!

I think its almost time for me to test out my cbfm since i am cd11 today (of 30day ish cycle). I hope this helps me!!


----------



## winkthehousee

I usually don't test before AF, but I've had some crazy "signs" and went with my gut. So here's my :bfp: at approx. 12 dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Buttercup2

Koj, Mummy, and baby1, I just wanted to stop by and let you know I'm thinking of you ladies. It won't be long for you!! 

Baby1, sorry to hear about AF and feeling so sick. The baby showers are always so hard :( you're a stronger lady than I am. I didn't go to any in the year we were trying, especially after the mc.


----------



## babybemine

yeah wink the house


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies,

I just wanted to stop by quickly and send huge :hugs: to those of you who need them. 

Baby and Mummy I know that your time is coming soon. I remember people making comments to me too regarding when we were going to have a LO and it was difficult not to throttle them. I also remember feeling so low as all my friends started expecting and I felt like I was being left behind. It did happen for me and it will happen for you, I know it. I hope you both feel better soon and am thinking of you :hugs:

Koj, just an FYI, my friend who was TTC for 14 months got her BFP after two months of using the CBFM so I have everything crossed for you! :happydance:


----------



## baby1wanted

Aw thanks ladies - you are all fab :thumbup: and it's so great having you for support.
Mummy - if I knew you in real life I would give you the biggest hug :hugs: this whole thing is just SOOOO hard at times. Really hoping you get your rainbow soon, it'll all be worth it in the long run. 
I'm feeling brighter, SIL has gone into labour and I'm genuinely excited about cuddles with my new nephew, have to say I'm relieved as I was worried I'd go on another downer.
Stomach stuff has settled down so we're settling into BDing every other day as usual. Endo pain seems a bit worse so far this month so hope that doesn't mess anything up.
Koj I hope the cbfm works for you!
Good luck to us all :wacko::flower:


----------



## koj518

baby1 - I'm happy to hear that you are excited about your SIL's baby :) cuddles with newborns are the best! 

Thanks Mrs. Eddie! I hope it works for me as well.. I found out though that I won't be able to start cbfm until next cycle since I apparently have to start cd1!! I wish I had known this sooner because I totally could have started this cycle if I had read the instructions sooner.. :doh: 

On a separate note, its a gorgeous day in Boston today so I went out for my first run of the year! I hate exercising but the one and only time I got a chemical was when I was consistently running so I'm hoping this will help!


----------



## babybemine

26 & 11 follicles. 7lining. maybe iui today. dependent on dh. he is still hopeful for natural.....hmpf.


----------



## koj518

good luck babebemine!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## more babies

Koj I don't know where you live in Boston but I hope you're ok!! Also any and everyone you know!! Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking about you and what is going on there today is horrible and unbelievable! :hugs:


----------



## babybemine

Appt tomorrow with RE to go over options for the next cycle in case we are not pregnant. The nurse mentioned injectables...each new thing we try sounds more invasive. Wish DH had to do the samething as well. Hopefully we don't need to go that route. Here is to hoping that implantation occured and we will get a BFP.


----------



## Toms Mummy

FX'd Babybemine x

Yes Koj, I hope all is okay. Terrible what's happened there x


----------



## koj518

Thanks ladies, 

Your words mean so much! 
I still can't believe what happened here.. Fortunately my DH and I didn't have any friends running the marathon this year (the first time no one close to us has run the marathon in 5yrs!) and also DH had to work so we decided to skip the marathon this year. I feel extremely fortunate but with a very heavy heart. 

Thanks for keeping Boston in your thoughts! 

Morebabies - I hope you and those close to you were safe as well.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Oh, so good to hear you're well and no one you knew was effected :hugs:

It is so so awful though! I keep thinking of the poor family who have lost their little boy, and their little girl and mother ore critical :( x


----------



## more babies

That's great news Koj! Shortly after hearing about it I thought of you and was hoping you hadn't been directly effected. I don't know anyone who lives there but knew people running in it. My friends father was actually 3 miles from the finish and my friend had just happened to decide last minute not go there or that's where he would be been standing. Thankfully everyone I knew was alright and not near it when it happened but its just such a terrible thing!


----------



## koj518

I'm glad everyone you know is ok morebabies!

Its seriously crazy. our friend's mom was a mile away from the finish line too. She wandered for an hour before she got reunited with her daughters (my friend's sisters) who were waiting for her near the finish line. Luckily no one was injured. Unfortunately my husband's friend cannot say the same. We found out last night that her aunt lost both legs from the knee down, and her cousin was grievously injured :( I just can't imagine what her and her family are going through right now.. 

All we can do is stand strong as a city!!! <3 Boston


----------



## more babies

Oh wow! My heart goes out to them!!! I couldn't even imagine :nope:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

Koj and morebabies so glad you're both ok. What awful news, this world is not a safe place. Thoughts with anyone affected :hugs::hugs:

I'm around ovulation time now based on a 31 day cycle... having lots of EWCM, bloating and pain last few days so there's definitely something happening down there :haha: Not BDing much though unfortunately as neither of us very well at the moment :dohh: We DTD on Sat and Sun (EWCM started Sat) and will try again tonight (it's Weds eve at the moment here). So not massively hopeful for this month but we'll see....
What I am pleased about is that since my miscarriage my cycles seem to be settling, if I am ovulating now then I'm on track for my third 31-33 day cycle in a row which is a huge improvement from the 60+ day ones last year. So looks like my little angel has at least improved things for me :kiss:

Did I tell you that SIL has had her baby boy? He is absolutely gorgeous. Unfortunately she had a bad delivery and has her tummy muscles have separated quite badly which will need a long time and lots of physiotherapy to recover (fortunately I'm a physio so can help out!) In the meantime she can't lift anything heavier than the baby which is an issue with an 18 month old.... But I was really touched that she asked me to come as soon as baby was born to help out for a few days. Got to take her 18 month old to go and meet his little brother with daddy then bring them home from the hospital then spend first few days at home with them. Such a privilege to be there for those precious moments 

:flower:


----------



## koj518

Hi baby1!
Congrats on your baby nephew!!! And sorry to hear about your SIL's bad delivery.. I ripped my mom's tummy muscles when I came out too. I rushed too much and came out before the doctor arrived... She still complains to this day. haha. 

I think I'm about 4dpo but I didn't use opks this month so its just a guess based on date, ewcm, and cramping. I'm definitely not going to go crazy symptom spotting this month. I'm just waiting for AF to show so that I can start using my cbfm! I still can't believe I missed my opportunity to start using it this cycle...! ugh.


----------



## MummyWant2be

baby1 congrats!you are an Aunty :happydance::happydance: i just love the smell of baby :blush: and hope you can catch an eggy this cycle.

Koj - I'll be joing you next cycle on using the cbfm(its very expensive aswell)

AFM: my doc has put me back on fertomid 100mg - i did 50mg last year and it worked first time but MC'd so i'm hoping i will catch and have a sticky beanie by the end of my 3rounds :thumbup: will be using preseed aswell.now just waiting for the stupid witch,should be here sometime next weekend.:dohh:

how is everyone else holding up?


----------



## koj518

mummy - yes, very expensive!!!! hopefully it will be worth it..

How's everyone doing? It's been pretty quiet around here! 
I'm 10dpo. no symptoms whatsoever!! AF should arrive Fri and then I can start using my cbfm :)


----------



## OoOo

I wish I hadn't test early. Bfn on Internet cheapie today. Had a faint line yesterday probably evap. Knew couldn't trust them. :(. I'm 12dpo. Due af Friday. No longer hopeful


----------



## MummyWant2be

Koj - Hopefully AF will not arrive but a BFP will do :hugs:
awfully quiet around here,i hope it means you ladies are busy BD'ng your butts off :haha:

Oo - so sorry for the BFN, maybe you have a very shy BFP:hugs:


----------



## babybemine

AF is here. On to another cycle.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Aww stupid :witch:, good luck next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## koj518

Oo - sorry for the BFN :( evaps suck!!!!

babebemine - stupid witch!!! I wish she'd just leave everyone alone for 9months...


----------



## koj518

AF arrived today. Bummed but not too bad. Just excited to test out my cbfm this cycle :)


----------



## babybemine

have fun with your cbfm this cycle. hope it works for you. sorry about af. this month is the last cycle of femara until injectable. hopefully getting an iui in this cycle as well


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies
Sorry it's been a while since I checked in, have been trying to have a laid back 2WW without getting too obsessive, I have been keeping an eye on you though :haha:

Babybemine and Koj - so sorry for AF arriving, am glad you've both got fixed plans for next cycle though. Let's hope this is both the cycle for you :hugs:

OoOo - did AF arrive in the end? If so hugs to you too :hugs:

Ourlilflu and MummyWant2be - where are you up to you in your cycles now? Hope all is going well.

AFM I'm around 10 dpo and AF is due Tues - Thurs time. We DTD twice during days of EWCM, we normally manage a bit more but I wasn't very well. So doubtful for this month, especially as I can feel AF coming - got the normal sore bbs and 'heavy' feeling down below. But overall I've felt more laid back this month and think I will cope better when she gets here than I did last month.

Apart from TTC our major news is that we've booked to go to USA in October - going with my BIL and SIL (the ones who have just had a baby), their little ones will be just under 2 years and 5/6 months. 2 weeks split between Florida and New Orleans and we can't wait! It's the biggest holiday we'll have done in a long long time and we're all very excited. It's honestly the first time since starting TTC that I've had something else exciting to focus on, think that's why I'm finding this cycle more chilled out. I'm even considering taking a TTC break in the next few months..... If I happen to be pregnant this cycle I'll be 6 months when we go which would be fine. But I'm not convinced it'd be a good idea to be in first tri suffering with fatigue, morning sickness etc. So may well take a break in the 3 months running up to October. That I'm even considering this is a major thing - I would've always said up until this point that nothing would stop me TTC for any period of time at all. I'm happy that I seem to be finding a bit more of a balance in this whole journey as it can be a bit mind-boggling at times :wacko:

Hope you're all keeping ok and have had good weekends :flower:


----------



## baby1wanted

Ooh and forgot to say I will try and hold out until next Sat before testing if AF doesn't arrive, but as I say I think she's on her way....


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey! Update on me, I was sick for a bit and thought my temps were ok but turns out they came back down and it doesn't seem like I O'd. So it should be coming on any day so been trying t bd a Lil more than usual... The wait being extra long is gonna be extra excruciating! :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

I was due af yesterday, ino I'm just late tho & will come on x


----------



## baby1wanted

Welcome Donna, hope it's just a shy bfp for you!
AFM pre-AF spotting has started.... onto next cycle for me


----------



## MummyWant2be

hey ladies,

How's are you all holding up?:hugs:

Baby1 - so sorry for Af hun, and your trip sounds exciting..I know what you mean by something to distract you...i've started gym last month i go 4 times a week - so i get distracted a lil too:thumbup:

I'm on CD2 and will be doing clomid 100mg from cd5 - cd9 - FX'd these 3cycles will work and bring me a sticky..cause after this i have no idea what my doc has got planned for us...:thumbup:

oh great everyone at work is sick with flu...I've had it for 2months already hope i do not get sick again,i need to be healthy this cycle so we can BD our butts off :haha:

We need more BFP's in this thread to keep us more motivated.


----------



## babybemine

A 16.5 and a couple of 13's. waiting for lh surge or going back on sunday for another ultrasound. O is later this cycle which is nice considering the follicles are on the smaller side. Hoping for more than one nice one but will be happy with that one if it is all i get.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies how is everyone? Been a bit quiet on here lately - hope you're all ok :hugs:
I am due to ovulate next Sunday before yet another 2WW - here we go again! Isn't it amazing that when AF comes you feel like it's never going to happen and ready to throw the towel in but by the time she's gone you're back in the saddle and absolutely convinced that this will be your month! 
This month I'm taking all the right vitamins (had let go of this a bit since the miscarriage) and have also started taking baby aspirin.
Wish me luck - I've got a full week of BDing coming up - poor DH isn't going to know what's happened to him! :haha:
:flower:


----------



## more babies

Good luck ladies! Fingers crossed for lots of BFPs in the coming weeks!!!


----------



## MummyWant2be

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone? Been a bit quiet on here lately - hope you're all ok :hugs:
> I am due to ovulate next Sunday before yet another 2WW - here we go again! Isn't it amazing that when AF comes you feel like it's never going to happen and ready to throw the towel in but by the time she's gone you're back in the saddle and absolutely convinced that this will be your month!
> This month I'm taking all the right vitamins (had let go of this a bit since the miscarriage) and have also started taking baby aspirin.
> Wish me luck - I've got a full week of BDing coming up - poor DH isn't going to know what's happened to him! :haha:
> :flower:

hi baby1 - it has been really quiet in here,i hope the ladies are busy BD'ng their butts off:haha:

Good luck with your BD'ng..lots of FUN:haha:

I'm currently on CD15 today and this cycle i was put on 100mg clomid. just BD'ng every other day.:thumbup: almost in the tww though:dohh:

hope everyone else is doing okay:hugs:

Thanks for the well wishes More babies:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I wanted to pop by and wish you all a ton of good luck as well!!! I really hope this a lucky cycle for all of you! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Mrs. Eddie said:


> I wanted to pop by and wish you all a ton of good luck as well!!! I really hope this a lucky cycle for all of you!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thank you for the babydust hun...we could use with some BFP news in this thread.


----------



## OoOo

Hi all. I've been away a bit. My af came on day 28. Ic was an evap :(. I am on cd18 of my new cycle today. 100mg clomid. No symptoms as of yet except a bit sore nipples that's all. Going on hol on 24th so hoping to test on 20th onward. Going to buy some frers. I have some ic but after getting my hopes up last month I've had enough of them.


----------



## Jaynie82

Baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks for popping in ladies - it's so lovely that you keep an eye on us all! Hopefully we'll be joining you soon, hope all the pregnancies are going ok :hugs:

Mummywant2be - hope you're getting plenty of BDing in! When do you think you'll test?

Welcome back OoOo - we all need a bit of a break at times. Hope the clomid works for you this cycle :hugs:

Any news from babybemine or Koj - hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

baby1wanted said:


> Thanks for popping in ladies - it's so lovely that you keep an eye on us all! Hopefully we'll be joining you soon, hope all the pregnancies are going ok :hugs:
> 
> Mummywant2be - hope you're getting plenty of BDing in! When do you think you'll test?
> 
> Welcome back OoOo - we all need a bit of a break at times. Hope the clomid works for you this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Any news from babybemine or Koj - hope you're ok :hugs:

hehehhe I'll be testing on the 30 May..:thumbup:


----------



## koj518

Hey ladies!!

Sorry I've been MIA lately! 
Been busy with work and the DH was away for business for couple weeks so there wasn't much activity on that end anyway. haha. But he's back now and according to CBFM, I'm cd18 but haven't O'ed yet so I guess we didn't miss this cycle. a bit surprising but I guess i'll trust it! 

I will be back and catch up on all the posts I've missed!! 

xoxo


----------



## Noo

Good luck! x :dust:


----------



## norcalgina

Hi ladies. Af was due today, havent seen her thus far. Waiting to test until I am absolutely sure she is not planning a visit.:thumbup:


----------



## baby1wanted

Welcome norcalgina and good luck!!! Hope she stays away for you :hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

koj518 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA lately!
> Been busy with work and the DH was away for business for couple weeks so there wasn't much activity on that end anyway. haha. But he's back now and according to CBFM, I'm cd18 but haven't O'ed yet so I guess we didn't miss this cycle. a bit surprising but I guess i'll trust it!
> 
> I will be back and catch up on all the posts I've missed!!
> 
> xoxo

:hugs::hugs: missed you..you can still catch that eggy..get BD'ng it only takes 1:spermy:


----------



## MummyWant2be

norcalgina said:


> Hi ladies. Af was due today, havent seen her thus far. Waiting to test until I am absolutely sure she is not planning a visit.:thumbup:

welcome and Fx'd she doesn't show:hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi ladies, I'm new to this thread :) I am currently 10dpo and going crazy, i can expect my AF to arrive on friday if my luteal phase is 12 days like last cycle but i won't test until Tuesday (21st) the earliest, where i will be 2-4 days late.
With my daughter i didn't get a positive until i was 7 weeks gone so i don't see there is any point in me testing before AF.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Welcome! Man that wait will be excruciating!!! You're welcome to chat it up here to pass the time!


----------



## koj518

babebemine and baby 1 good luck and have fun BD'ing :) 
mummy are you in your tww now?? I'm not sure what's going on this month.. CBFM tells me I haven't O'ed but I'm a bit suspicious. 

morebabies, mrs.eddie, and noo - thanks for checking in on us!

welcome to all the newcomers! 

baby dust to all!
:dust:


----------



## kiki13

Hi, can I join? It's my first cycle TTC, I think I'm just 1DPO and AF is due on the 29th. I love the idea of not testing a million times and feeling disappointed, although it might be a little tougher to practice so I'm going to need support! 

Good luck to all those waiting to test too :hugs: :)


----------



## pinkflowers

kiki13, I am also 1dpo like you! AF is due one day earlier than you on the 28th...let's see if we can hold out. My major challenge during the 2WW is keeping my mind off things..like I said, MAJOR challenge. Think chatting here will be a good way to pass the time. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## kiki13

pinkflowers said:


> kiki13, I am also 1dpo like you! AF is due one day earlier than you on the 28th...let's see if we can hold out. My major challenge during the 2WW is keeping my mind off things..like I said, MAJOR challenge. Think chatting here will be a good way to pass the time.
> 
> Good luck ladies!

Ooh I hope AF doesn't show up for either of us! :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad to see you back here Koj :hugs:

Good luck to you and the rest of the lovely ladies on this thread!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hope you get ovulating soon Koj! Does sound a little suspicious though - are you managing to get a bit of BDing done anyway? It's your first cycle using the cbfm isn't it?

I'm 2 days into fertile window and 2 BD sessions in so far! DH is on board for daily BD until a few days past ovulation and then back to every other day until AF shows though hopefully she won't! Getting lots of signs that O is close by so looks like my cycles are staying regular :happydance: 

Welcome lovely new ladies :hi: This is a great thread - really supportive. We could use a few newcomers as a lot of our ladies have moved through to the refugees thread (where we will all go too when we get our BFPs!) so be great to have some new TTCers on board. The pregnant ladies still come and check on us regularly though - they're still there cheering us on in the background! :thumbup:

I have a little confession to make ladies.... this month I am planning to test at 13dpo :blush: :blush: :blush: 
My reason is that I have a wedding the day before AF is due. I don't want to go crazy but if I'm not pregnant I'd like to be able to have a couple of glasses of wine over the course of the day. So there - I've admitted it now. Please don't throw me out! :haha:

:dust::dust::dust: to us all! 

:flower:


----------



## norcalgina

Still no af, trying to stay calm and resist testing until weekend. Havent even bought a test, just so I am not tempted.


----------



## baby1wanted

Eeek well done for not testing norcalgina. 
Sounds exciting, let us know how you get on!


----------



## MummyWant2be

norcalgina said:


> Still no af, trying to stay calm and resist testing until weekend. Havent even bought a test, just so I am not tempted.

well done..so proud of you.


----------



## koj518

baby1 - sounds like a good plan! I'm all about testing early if there's a drinking event. We would never kick you out!!! 

So cbfm finally gave me a fertile sign on cd 20 (yesterday) and 21 (today)! We did get some BD'ing in piror to that and DTD last night and we'll cover tonight :) If cbfm is true, then I O'ed a lot later than I usually do! I'll have to wait and see if my af arrives as usual (in about 10 days) or if it will be extended by 3-4days. 

norcalgina - good luck!!! keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## more babies

Good luck koj! Hopefully the cbfm has shed some light on your cycles and this will be the one! :thumbup:


----------



## norcalgina

Well, I made it until last night, then tested and got a faint positive. Did it again first thing this morning, little darker positive! So I am going with, BFP! Yay, baby #2!


----------



## Noo

norcalgina said:


> Well, I made it until last night, then tested and got a faint positive. Did it again first thing this morning, little darker positive! So I am going with, BFP! Yay, baby #2!

Congratulations :)


----------



## OoOo

Hi ladies. I'm cd 23 today. 10dpo going by opks. Had my day 21 bloods done. Don't know the result until drs next week. I've bought some frers which I'm saving for Monday. Ill be 12 dpo. I have ics but no point in using then they always give some sort of line and turn out to be Evaps like last cycle so I've given up on those. I have a twin pack frers going to do one Monday I think and Wednesday.


----------



## babybemine

got a bfn yesterday. Hoping it is wrong. Go for a blood test if no af by thursday or friday


----------



## koj518

congrats norcalgina :)

babebemine I hope the BFN was wrong!! Keeping everything crossed for you!

I just found out yesterday that my sister is pregnant with baby #2!! I was happy and relieved that I was genuinely happy for her. Then today, I found out that my SIL is pregnant! This one caught me by surprise not only because she's not married but also because I never thought of her as even wanting a kid... I have mixed feelings about my SIL for sure... Am I just green with jealously? possibly... ha. 

Also, I am officially in my tww now.


----------



## Noo

koj518 said:


> congrats norcalgina :)
> 
> babebemine I hope the BFN was wrong!! Keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> I just found out yesterday that my sister is pregnant with baby #2!! I was happy and relieved that I was genuinely happy for her. Then today, I found out that my SIL is pregnant! This one caught me by surprise not only because she's not married but also because I never thought of her as even wanting a kid... I have mixed feelings about my SIL for sure... Am I just green with jealously? possibly... ha.
> 
> Also, I am officially in my tww now.

Good luck, Honey! Get another BD in there for good measure! :lol:


----------



## OoOo

Hi ladies I stupidly tested and got bfn on ic. Going to wait. I'm due af Friday I am 11-12 dpo so I'm going to wait now I have 1 frer. Some good news. I got my bloods back. Progesterone was 56!!! So atleast I know clomid is working. Just got to hope the sperms found the egg xx fingers crossed xx


----------



## CMF

Hello ladies :)

I'm new, and I don't know what's best to do! I was due AF on friday, according to a cycle tracking app I have on my phone... it's now Monday and although it feels like AF is going to come any second, nothing's happening. Nothing unusual symptom-wise, although I've been a bit of a nark and a bit snappy. Normally pre-AF my mood doesn't really change too much.

Anyway, don't want to bore you with my ramblings, I don't chart or really keep tabs of anything other than start/end dates for AF, so I don't know if anything else is unusual other than I've noticed my moods being different. Odd dreams, too, normally I don't remember anything. Gah, I'm doing it again.

Right. When's a good time to be doing a test? I've had cramps, and feel like AF is 'there' but it's not. I don't want to do a test too early and do the disappointed face. The fact I'm just a few days late is getting his hopes up, don't want to dash them completely by steaming in too early! Should I hang in there for Friday? App says my O date was the 3rd, cycle is on average 34 days but in as long as I've been keeping tabs on this stuff it's never been over 35 days.

Thanks and fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## Noo

CMF said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> I'm new, and I don't know what's best to do! I was due AF on friday, according to a cycle tracking app I have on my phone... it's now Monday and although it feels like AF is going to come any second, nothing's happening. Nothing unusual symptom-wise, although I've been a bit of a nark and a bit snappy. Normally pre-AF my mood doesn't really change too much.
> 
> Anyway, don't want to bore you with my ramblings, I don't chart or really keep tabs of anything other than start/end dates for AF, so I don't know if anything else is unusual other than I've noticed my moods being different. Odd dreams, too, normally I don't remember anything. Gah, I'm doing it again.
> 
> Right. When's a good time to be doing a test? I've had cramps, and feel like AF is 'there' but it's not. I don't want to do a test too early and do the disappointed face. The fact I'm just a few days late is getting his hopes up, don't want to dash them completely by steaming in too early! Should I hang in there for Friday? App says my O date was the 3rd, cycle is on average 34 days but in as long as I've been keeping tabs on this stuff it's never been over 35 days.
> 
> Thanks and fingers crossed for you all x

Can you hold out till Friday? If not get a double pack and test then save the other test till Friday xx Good luck!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya if you know your max cycle length go by that to make sure you're not testing early... or of you're really unsure 19 days after the time you had :sex:/ think bean was conceived


----------



## CMF

Thanks, Noo :) I don't have any tests in the house, and I'm new to this so don't have the addiction yet!

I've seen some cheapish dye one's on amazon, I'm wary of using a digital one straight off because lots of people saying they're not too sensitive.


----------



## CMF

Thanks, Flu, I think going by that that'd be best to test on Wednesday. I'll wait until Weds, if no sign of AF, I'll order some tests.

Good luck to you both xx


----------



## baby1wanted

norcalgina said:


> Well, I made it until last night, then tested and got a faint positive. Did it again first thing this morning, little darker positive! So I am going with, BFP! Yay, baby #2!

Congratulations! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 months :flower:



babybemine said:


> got a bfn yesterday. Hoping it is wrong. Go for a blood test if no af by thursday or friday

I hope it's wrong too, hoping AF stays away for you :hugs:



koj518 said:


> congrats norcalgina :)
> 
> babebemine I hope the BFN was wrong!! Keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> I just found out yesterday that my sister is pregnant with baby #2!! I was happy and relieved that I was genuinely happy for her. Then today, I found out that my SIL is pregnant! This one caught me by surprise not only because she's not married but also because I never thought of her as even wanting a kid... I have mixed feelings about my SIL for sure... Am I just green with jealously? possibly... ha.
> 
> Also, I am officially in my tww now.

Wow congrats Aunty Koj! Know how you feel though, by the end of this year I'll have become a great Aunty once and Aunty (again) a further 3 times, making a dozen nieces and nephews with my side and DH's side. Here's hoping it's our turn soon. Hoping your 2WW turns into a BFP! :hugs:



OoOo said:


> Hi ladies I stupidly tested and got bfn on ic. Going to wait. I'm due af Friday I am 11-12 dpo so I'm going to wait now I have 1 frer. Some good news. I got my bloods back. Progesterone was 56!!! So atleast I know clomid is working. Just got to hope the sperms found the egg xx fingers crossed xx

Great news on the bloods OoOo - let's just hope your BFP is a bit shy and will be there in a few days :hugs:



CMF said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> I'm new, and I don't know what's best to do! I was due AF on friday, according to a cycle tracking app I have on my phone... it's now Monday and although it feels like AF is going to come any second, nothing's happening. Nothing unusual symptom-wise, although I've been a bit of a nark and a bit snappy. Normally pre-AF my mood doesn't really change too much.
> 
> Anyway, don't want to bore you with my ramblings, I don't chart or really keep tabs of anything other than start/end dates for AF, so I don't know if anything else is unusual other than I've noticed my moods being different. Odd dreams, too, normally I don't remember anything. Gah, I'm doing it again.
> 
> Right. When's a good time to be doing a test? I've had cramps, and feel like AF is 'there' but it's not. I don't want to do a test too early and do the disappointed face. The fact I'm just a few days late is getting his hopes up, don't want to dash them completely by steaming in too early! Should I hang in there for Friday? App says my O date was the 3rd, cycle is on average 34 days but in as long as I've been keeping tabs on this stuff it's never been over 35 days.
> 
> Thanks and fingers crossed for you all x

Welcome CMF! :hi: And well done for not testing so far! I think Weds sounds a sensible time to test - you'll be well overdue by that point. The month I got my BFP (sadly miscarried) I felt just like AF was coming any minute and have heard a lot of other women on this forum say the same thing. Hope she stays away and let us know how you get on!! :hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

koj518 said:


> baby1 - sounds like a good plan! I'm all about testing early if there's a drinking event. We would never kick you out!!!
> 
> So cbfm finally gave me a fertile sign on cd 20 (yesterday) and 21 (today)! We did get some BD'ing in piror to that and DTD last night and we'll cover tonight :) If cbfm is true, then I O'ed a lot later than I usually do! I'll have to wait and see if my af arrives as usual (in about 10 days) or if it will be extended by 3-4days.
> 
> norcalgina - good luck!!! keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Goodluck Koj x

Stay strong eveyone, hope to see you all in refugee soon x


----------



## CMF

baby1wanted said:


> Welcome CMF! :hi: And well done for not testing so far! I think Weds sounds a sensible time to test - you'll be well overdue by that point. The month I got my BFP (sadly miscarried) I felt just like AF was coming any minute and have heard a lot of other women on this forum say the same thing. Hope she stays away and let us know how you get on!! :hugs:

Sorry to hear of your loss, Baby, and thank you :hugs:

AF still hasn't turned up, I feel like crap this morning and I've got an horrible metallic taste in my mouth. Probably be testing on Thursday when the tests show up, I'd go and buy some but everyone round here is in everyone's business!

Silly question from a first-timer to all you Mums... AF for me, I normally have pain the first 2-3 days, then it calms down to practically nothing, I was cramping bad on Saturday/Sunday (AF was due to show on Friday) and since then it's calmed to a few twinges. Is this, well, normal?! Like muscle memory or something.


----------



## Noo

I had period type cramps on and off for the whole first 6/7 weeks of pregnancy xx


----------



## baby1wanted

CMF sounds like you may be heading towards a BFP there!!!

Well ladies that's it - I'm in the 2WW. We BD'd daily from 5 days prior up to and including predicted day of O - 6 sessions. Took a well needed day off yesterday (we're exhausted :haha:!) but we'll BD again tonight and tomorrow night for good measure. CM has gone from EWCM to thick and creamy so I think we're past the window but best make sure. 

So here goes for the wait - wish me luck!

:flower:


----------



## more babies

Good luck!! Fingers crossed for you!!! :dust:


----------



## koj518

CMF - sounds like you have great signs!!

baby1 - sounds like you have all your bases covered!! welcome to the tww!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Goodluck baby1 x


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks ladies! Koj when is AF due for you?


----------



## CMF

Thanks Noo, Baby and Koj! Still no sign of AF this morning, so it's about 5 days late now. Got some tests arriving today so I'll report back tomorrow morning. Other than the odd twinge, I am symptomless today.

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## OoOo

Tested yesterday got faint pos on ic. Last night same and this morning same but took a frer and bfn. Been using same tests before I got any kind of faint line and all stark white even when dried they were white. My three faint positives showed up within a few minutes and before 10. Now dry can still see them faintly. They are 10 miu ones. 
Hoping frer is wrong and I'm only just implanted or something. Feeling down and in limbo. I'm cd 27. 12-14dpo. I feel warm still. And a bit sick today. Not sure if that's cos I'm feeling upset. Has anyone had this happen with the tests and been pregnant


----------



## CMF

As a newbie, I really can't offer anything but a :hugs: and keep my fingers crossed for you, OoOo. Hope you get a positive result soon.


----------



## beedan

Hi Im ttc #3. Im 14dpo. I plant to test at 16dpo. With my first 2 kids, i didnt test until 2 weeks after missing my period (I was so patient) but this time Im going to test earlier. I didnt feel a need to test early with my first 2 kids & I wanted the most accurate result. I also didnt want to get a negative and have to test again to be sure of it...I think thats annoying and it would bug me. I'll have to test earlier this time around because Im about to start an arthritis drug and while it is safe, Id rather not take it if Im pregnant. Im going to my dr for a test to confirm if the hpt says Im pregnant. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## koj518

OoOo: I hope this is it for you! Fingers crossed!

baby1: I'm expecting AF in a week on 5/29 (13dpo). how about you?


----------



## CMF

My FRER didn't arrive in the post yesterday and my OH was getting a bit impatient so he went and got two tests from the chemist, just cheap ones. I've only ever done a digital one once before, so I didn't know what I was doing with them, but they've both come back negative. The instructions did say something about only using them 7 days after your missed date, so possibly too early, i dunno. Still no AF, now 6 days late. Odd.

The FRER should show up today, so if AF stays away from my door I'll test again in the morning.


----------



## MummyWant2be

koj518 said:


> OoOo: I hope this is it for you! Fingers crossed!
> 
> baby1: I'm expecting AF in a week on 5/29 (13dpo). how about you?

:happydance: hehehe me as well Koj


----------



## MummyWant2be

CMF said:


> My FRER didn't arrive in the post yesterday and my OH was getting a bit impatient so he went and got two tests from the chemist, just cheap ones. I've only ever done a digital one once before, so I didn't know what I was doing with them, but they've both come back negative. The instructions did say something about only using them 7 days after your missed date, so possibly too early, i dunno. Still no AF, now 6 days late. Odd.
> 
> The FRER should show up today, so if AF stays away from my door I'll test again in the morning.

FX'd the test is wrong :thumbup: keep us posted.


----------



## CMF

Thanks, MummyWant2be, there's always hope if AF doesn't show! :)


----------



## OoOo

Hi all. I've not tested again as I ran out of tests. I'm hoping the frer just didn't pick it up as my ics barely picked it up but they did consistently pick something up. I've had a line before that was a evap as it was followed by negatives but this time I had three tests all faint but there. So my plan is. I'm off on a cruise tomorrow. I'm taking tampons with me. Just incase. And I'm not buying anymore tests until I'm back. Which is 2 nd June. So if I don't get af ill know anyway and atleast this way I can't stress over lines. If af stays away and my lines were positive on the ics then when I get back ill be able to buy a digital as i will be over a week late. Hoping and praying that my ic picked up pregnancy and not 3evaps. It would be great to come home from holiday with a baby to look forward to.


----------



## OoOo

Ps I felt faint twice last night. Also woke up burning hot and I feel bit sick for last two days. Praying. :)


----------



## CMF

Fingers crossed for you, OoOo! Hope you have a lovely, AF-free holiday :)


----------



## unobump

Hi,

I'm new here. What a nice thread!

Im 13dpo and feeling a bit like AF is lurking....

Anyone have any bright signs of encouragement despite my very sad looking chart....

Babydust to all!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/441a08/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## babybemine

:dust:[-o&lt;
Well AF day 3. Had ultrasound and estradiol and HCG levels done. Was ready to start my injectables and nurse called and said my HCG was slightly elevated. Has that ever happened to anyone? I have to go back tomorrow for another blood level to be drawn. :cry: The nurse didn't say she saw anything on my ultrasound. Fingers crossed super tight that I am actually pregnant and I don't need the injectables. People have had periods show and still been pregnant.


----------



## koj518

CMF you're not out until the ugly witch shows!!

OoOo sounds like a good plan! Have fun on the cruise! I'm jealous!

Mummy Yay cycle buddies!!

unobump welcome! This is an awesome thread. I don't know what I'd do without the ladies here. I love them with all my heart!!! 

babybemine I don't have any insights but I hope you're pregnant as well!!!! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## CMF

Well, the ugly witch hasn't shown but neither has the daft postman! Testing delayed until tomorrow morning.

Best wishes and hugs all round :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Good luck babybemine! I spotted for a solid couple weeks with my BFP. Also a lady at the ER had what appeared to be a full blown period so when she found out she was pregnant she was actually a month further along then she thought. Hopefully this is the case for you!! :dust:


----------



## baby1wanted

beedan said:


> Hi Im ttc #3. Im 14dpo. I plant to test at 16dpo. With my first 2 kids, i didnt test until 2 weeks after missing my period (I was so patient) but this time Im going to test earlier. I didnt feel a need to test early with my first 2 kids & I wanted the most accurate result. I also didnt want to get a negative and have to test again to be sure of it...I think thats annoying and it would bug me. I'll have to test earlier this time around because Im about to start an arthritis drug and while it is safe, Id rather not take it if Im pregnant. Im going to my dr for a test to confirm if the hpt says Im pregnant. Good luck to all of you!

Welcome! :hi: Wow 2 weeks after missed period that is SOME patience! Fx'd for you :flower:



koj518 said:


> OoOo: I hope this is it for you! Fingers crossed!
> 
> baby1: I'm expecting AF in a week on 5/29 (13dpo). how about you?

Due 2nd June so not far behind you, but you already know I'm going to be naughty and test early this time!! :blush: Really hope this is it for both of us, wouldn't it be great to be bump buddies?!!! 



CMF said:


> My FRER didn't arrive in the post yesterday and my OH was getting a bit impatient so he went and got two tests from the chemist, just cheap ones. I've only ever done a digital one once before, so I didn't know what I was doing with them, but they've both come back negative. The instructions did say something about only using them 7 days after your missed date, so possibly too early, i dunno. Still no AF, now 6 days late. Odd.
> 
> The FRER should show up today, so if AF stays away from my door I'll test again in the morning.

Keeping very hopeful for you CMF - you have such good symptoms! :hugs:



OoOo said:


> Hi all. I've not tested again as I ran out of tests. I'm hoping the frer just didn't pick it up as my ics barely picked it up but they did consistently pick something up. I've had a line before that was a evap as it was followed by negatives but this time I had three tests all faint but there. So my plan is. I'm off on a cruise tomorrow. I'm taking tampons with me. Just incase. And I'm not buying anymore tests until I'm back. Which is 2 nd June. So if I don't get af ill know anyway and atleast this way I can't stress over lines. If af stays away and my lines were positive on the ics then when I get back ill be able to buy a digital as i will be over a week late. Hoping and praying that my ic picked up pregnancy and not 3evaps. It would be great to come home from holiday with a baby to look forward to.

Ooooh sounds lovely - enjoy your holiday. Keeping everything crossed that AF stays away and you come back with a tan and a little bean growing away! :flower:



unobump said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here. What a nice thread!
> 
> Im 13dpo and feeling a bit like AF is lurking....
> 
> Anyone have any bright signs of encouragement despite my very sad looking chart....
> 
> Babydust to all!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/441a08/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Hi Unobump! :hi: It's great to have a few new ladies on here, lovely to have you on board. This is such a great thread, really supportive. Don't chart myself so no help there but sending lots of baby dust your way to keep AF away! 



babybemine said:


> :dust:[-o&lt;
> Well AF day 3. Had ultrasound and estradiol and HCG levels done. Was ready to start my injectables and nurse called and said my HCG was slightly elevated. Has that ever happened to anyone? I have to go back tomorrow for another blood level to be drawn. :cry: The nurse didn't say she saw anything on my ultrasound. Fingers crossed super tight that I am actually pregnant and I don't need the injectables. People have had periods show and still been pregnant.

Hi babybemine, sound like you're in limbo a bit there :hugs: Really reall hoping you get a good outcome, let us know how you get on and thinking of you :flower:

AFM I'm now 5dpo and going stir crazy, already resisting urge to test even when I know it's pointless. Help me!!! :haha:


----------



## baby1wanted

unobump - just spotted you're now on cd 1. Sorry AF showed :hugs: 
My comfort when AF arrives is wine, a takeaway and chocolate!! 
Keep with us on this thread and we'll give you lots of support, hopefully this cycle will be the one for you
:flower:


----------



## babybemine

hcg was 6.5 yesterday and went up to 7 today. nurse thinks chemical pregnancy. have to retest tuesday. praying thosr numbers start trending up and I am actually pregnant. definately not the ovidral when number Is going up.


----------



## Buttercup2

Fingers crossed for you, babybemine!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes FX to you that those numbers climb!


----------



## CMF

Fingers crossed here for you as well, babybemine!

Had a very busy weekend so not had chance to pop on here. The FRERs arrived, still no dice, did one on Friday evening at his request (he's _very_ impatient!) and one Saturday morning with fmu, both bfn. Now it's Tuesday, still no sign of AF, still getting EWCM. Got no tests in and wondering if there's just something wrong with me as I've never had this before. I'm gonna call the doctors and make an appointment.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Are you charting? Do you know when you O'd? Or your usual LP?


----------



## koj518

babybemine - any updates on your numbers??

CMF - I hope you get some answers!!


----------



## CMF

OurLilFlu said:


> Are you charting? Do you know when you O'd? Or your usual LP?

I don't chart but have one of those cycle apps on my phone, and it says I O'd on the 3rd of May, and AF was due to start on the 17th, based on a 34 day cycle. Looking back, I'm normally 34, but have had the odd 33 or 35 here and there. So pretty regular, I've never missed one to my knowledge. I don't really know about the LP because I don't chart or use OPKs. I think the O date the app gives is roughly right because I get some signs, cramps, tenderness etc. I don't keep a good enough record really :dohh:


----------



## Noo

Sounds to me like you haven't ovulated this cycle. The only real way of knowing is charting and doing your temp/OPK


----------



## babybemine

hcg up to 17...but it is risimg slowly. doc thinks maybe it is a chemical


----------



## CMF

Noo said:


> Sounds to me like you haven't ovulated this cycle. The only real way of knowing is charting and doing your temp/OPK

Possibly, yeah. I'm gonna try go to the doctor this week and see what's going on. Wondering what'd cause that to suddenly stop, though. I'm not under any stress or owt :shrug:


Edit: Got an appointment at the docs on Friday, hopefully I'll get some answers! :D


----------



## koj518

Babebemine: I hope the numbers keep climbing and that your doctor is wrong!

CMF: Good luck!!

Mummy: How's it going? its our AF due date. I can definitely feel her coming unfortunately... I hope she's staying away from you though!

baby1: hows your tww going?


----------



## kiki13

I'm embarrassed to say that I tested on the 25th (10dpo) since I had a pregnancy test lying around - hot a bfn and was pretty bummed. But didn't test after that and I don't plan to, unless by some chance AF doesn't show up. She's due today and not here yet (it's 4 in the afternoon) but you never know...

I'm on vacation in rome is AF doesn't show up till I return, I will test on June 1st. Again very unlikely given my bfn but one can always hope! I'm currently trying to distract myself with pizza and gelato!

How are you ladies doing? Anyone testing today? All the best :)


----------



## CMF

Best of luck, Kiki! Fingers crossed for you :D

I am feeling bloated as anything right now and my whole body aches. Can't wait til Friday to see the doc and find out wtf is going on! I ordered some IC tests which may be here tomorrow, then I can at do 1 or 2 before my appt. driving me nutty now not knowing what's going on :(


----------



## kiki13

Thanks CMF! I'm crossing my fingers for you too!


----------



## koj518

kiki - You can definitely get a false negative at 10dop! I hope AF stays away and that you get a BFP :) Looks like you, mummy, and I were all due for AF today. Mine never arrived.. so if AF stays away tomorrow, I will be testing on 5/31 :)


----------



## Buttercup2

koj518 said:


> kiki - You can definitely get a false negative at 10dop! I hope AF stays away and that you get a BFP :) Looks like you, mummy, and I were all due for AF today. Mine never arrived.. so if AF stays away tomorrow, I will be testing on 5/31 :)



Good luck koj!! Are you having any symptoms? Fingers crossed for all of you!


----------



## kiki13

I'm very confused about what is going on - yesterday night when I wiped I got some whitish and some publish cm. So I assumed I'm spotting and AF will arrive today. But now I'm seeing a little brownish cm when I wipe, but nothing on a pantyliner!

Is this just a weird period?!


----------



## kiki13

koj518 said:


> kiki - You can definitely get a false negative at 10dop! I hope AF stays away and that you get a BFP :) Looks like you, mummy, and I were all due for AF today. Mine never arrived.. so if AF stays away tomorrow, I will be testing on 5/31 :)

Fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## more babies

I hope this is it for you koj!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## koj518

sorry to disappoint you all.. I caved and tested this morning since AF still hadn't arrived.. but got a stark white BFN. Now just waiting for AF to arrive. it'll probably start mid day today.


----------



## more babies

Awwww I'm sorry koj :hug:


----------



## CMF

Sorry to hear that, Koj :hugs:


----------



## CMF

Sorry for double posting here, but just did another test. Deffo negative, so back to waiting for AF! Two weeks late tomorrow, and going to docs, answers shall be mine :D


----------



## Buttercup2

koj518 said:


> sorry to disappoint you all.. I caved and tested this morning since AF still hadn't arrived.. but got a stark white BFN. Now just waiting for AF to arrive. it'll probably start mid day today.

:hugs: 
So sorry to hear that koj, that sucks.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies! Not had a chance to post for a few days but have been stalking! :haha:

Koj - Oh no! Was really hopeful when I saw you were late, still desperately hoping AF doesn't show for you :hugs:

CMF - How weird, I used to have irregular cycles before my miscarriage and it would drive me mad waiting for AF, but most be so annoying when you normally know to the day. Hopefully docs can answer.... there's still a chance it's just a very shy BFP... :hugs:

Kiki - sorry things are all a bit odd for you too, again hoping it works out for the best or you get some clear answers soon :hugs:

babybemine - any news? Been thinking of you hun, really hoping things start to improve :hugs:

How is everyone else doing? Mummywant2be any news your end? And I presume OoOo is in the middle of enjoying her hols right now :flower:

AFM - I have been naughty and tested today at 11dpo. I've had 2 days of weeing every hour (thought I had a UTI at one point) and boobs so sore they actually woke me up last night!
Anyway I got a very very faint BFP.....
Trying to not get too excited, going to keep testing to see if it gets darker, AF wasn't due until Sunday....
But looks like I'm designated driver for the wedding Saturday.
Desperately hoping this is the start of my little rainbow....
:flower:


----------



## koj518

baby1wanted said:


> AFM - I have been naughty and tested today at 11dpo. I've had 2 days of weeing every hour (thought I had a UTI at one point) and boobs so sore they actually woke me up last night!
> Anyway I got a very very faint BFP.....
> Trying to not get too excited, going to keep testing to see if it gets darker, AF wasn't due until Sunday....
> But looks like I'm designated driver for the wedding Saturday.
> Desperately hoping this is the start of my little rainbow....
> :flower:

OMG! Thats so exciting!!! I hope this is a sticky one!! :happydance:
Being pregnant & DD definitely beats drinking at a wedding!!!


----------



## more babies

Congrats baby1!!!!!!!! I hope this one sticks for you!! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## babybemine

poas. still faint but getting darker. had a blood test today have to wait another half hour for results.


----------



## kiki13

Wow congrats you two! 

My spotting went away and i'm back to sticky yellowish/whitish cm. Kind of confused now - I should probably test right?


----------



## CMF

Amazing news, baby! Made up for you :D

Fingers firmly crossed for you and babybemine :D

Was a being a bit selfish and down in the dumps about my own lack of, well, any change, all cheered up now :D


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks ladies!! 
CMF glad you're cheered up now :hugs:
Kiki - I can hardly talk here seeing how early I tested but if what you had was implantation bleeding then they say to leave it 3 days for the HCG to get into your urine - Fx'd for you!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Exciting times,huge congratulations ladies...keep those BFP's coming..

As for me,Af is was bang on time :( now round 2 of clomid 100mg.

Koj_so sorry buddy!it will be our turn soon.


----------



## more babies

Keeping my finger crossed for you babybemine that this is a sticky one for you!!

Mummy and koj :hugs: Hopefully next cycle will be it for bother of you! :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup2

Baby1 and babybemine, awesome!!! :D post pictures!!

Mummy, good luck with the clomid. koj, hugs and fingers crossed for you still.


----------



## baby1wanted

As requested Buttercup! Top one is yesterday so 11 dpo and the other 2 are this morning's. All very faint but definitely there. Won't be changing ticker yet until I miss AF and start to see them get darker. Scared but excited!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## babybemine

hcg dropped to 16.2. this cycle sucks for me...now I have to keep going back for bloods until it completely drops


----------



## CMF

baby1wanted said:


> As requested Buttercup! Top one is yesterday so 11 dpo and the other 2 are this morning's. All very faint but definitely there. Won't be changing ticker yet until I miss AF and start to see them get darker. Scared but excited!

Faint?! Can see them without zooming! :D

I did another this morning, and unless it's the faintest of faint lines I reckon it's another negative... I can see 'something' but it's more than likely nothing and I'm searching to get myself out of this limbo. If it is something, it'll be there bright and shiny Monday morning, cos I'm not peeing on another stick until then!


----------



## CMF

babybemine said:


> hcg dropped to 16.2. this cycle sucks for me...now I have to keep going back for bloods until it completely drops

I'm sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## babybemine

thanks....gonna drink margaritas poolside. blah


----------



## more babies

So sorry babybemine!! Massive :hugs:


----------



## kiki13

Thanks baby1wanted! I will test only on Sunday, June 2nd then! Let's see what happens. Congrats again! :)

Babybemine: Sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay, Baby1, I am so happy for you, huge congrats :happydance: I think those are great lines and I hope they keep getting darker and darker!

Babybemine, I am so sorry; I hope that you get some answers soon. :hugs:

Koj and Mummy fx for you both for next cycle. I have a good feeling for both of you! :hugs:


----------



## CMF

Went to the doctors, had a chat and stuff but basically it's a waiting game. He's told me to do a few more tests at home, if still negative and no AF in two weeks to come back in for a blood test and some sort of investigation. Still got no answer but he didn't seem overly concerned so I feel a bit better.

Hope you're all well :)


----------



## kiki13

CMF said:


> Went to the doctors, had a chat and stuff but basically it's a waiting game. He's told me to do a few more tests at home, if still negative and no AF in two weeks to come back in for a blood test and some sort of investigation. Still got no answer but he didn't seem overly concerned so I feel a bit better.
> 
> Hope you're all well :)

Glad you're feeling better! I hope you get only good news!


----------



## kiki13

Remember when I got a bfn at 10dpo? I'm glad I didn't waste any more money/tests testing early, because I finally tests a few hours ago (16-17DPO) and got this...

https://img543.imageshack.us/img543/591/img20130531192450.jpg


----------



## CMF

Omg! That's amazing :D congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Noo

Yay! So exciting to finally see some more good news from this group :)


----------



## Buttercup2

kiki13 said:


> Remember when I got a bfn at 10dpo? I'm glad I didn't waste any more money/tests testing early, because I finally tests a few hours ago (16-17DPO) and got this...

Congrats!! The perfect example of why it pays to test later! ;)


----------



## kiki13

Thanks CMF!

And yes buttercup I totally agree! Wish I hadn't taken even that one early test it made me so sad!


----------



## baby1wanted

Mummy - so sorry AF arrived, hoping the clomid does it for you next cycle :hugs:
CMF, still thinking of you hun - keep strong :hugs:

Kiki yay!!! :happydance: So so happy for you and that's a fab line - we can be bump buddies yay!!

AFM I'm getting early morning sickness already... constantly nauseous and have nearly been sick a couple of times. Taking it as a good sign that I'm getting a few symptoms already. Still very cautious but also trying to enjoy things and be hopeful that this one will stick...

:flower:


----------



## kiki13

baby1wanted said:


> Mummy - so sorry AF arrived, hoping the clomid does it for you next cycle :hugs:
> CMF, still thinking of you hun - keep strong :hugs:
> 
> Kiki yay!!! :happydance: So so happy for you and that's a fab line - we can be bump buddies yay!!
> 
> AFM I'm getting early morning sickness already... constantly nauseous and have nearly been sick a couple of times. Taking it as a good sign that I'm getting a few symptoms already. Still very cautious but also trying to enjoy things and be hopeful that this one will stick...
> 
> :flower:

I'm nauseous too! I even threw up since yesterday. Ugh. And I'm also having some af like cramping. 

And yes, we totally can :-D


----------



## baby1wanted

kiki13 said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Mummy - so sorry AF arrived, hoping the clomid does it for you next cycle :hugs:
> CMF, still thinking of you hun - keep strong :hugs:
> 
> Kiki yay!!! :happydance: So so happy for you and that's a fab line - we can be bump buddies yay!!
> 
> AFM I'm getting early morning sickness already... constantly nauseous and have nearly been sick a couple of times. Taking it as a good sign that I'm getting a few symptoms already. Still very cautious but also trying to enjoy things and be hopeful that this one will stick...
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I'm nauseous too! I even threw up since yesterday. Ugh. And I'm also having some af like cramping.
> 
> And yes, we totally can :-DClick to expand...

Hope you're coping ok with the sickness Kiki! I've got the cramping too - it makes me really nervous as I cramped badly during the miscarriage. Just got to keep reminding myself that it's my little monkey snuggling in down there!


----------



## kiki13

baby1wanted said:


> kiki13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Mummy - so sorry AF arrived, hoping the clomid does it for you next cycle :hugs:
> CMF, still thinking of you hun - keep strong :hugs:
> 
> Kiki yay!!! :happydance: So so happy for you and that's a fab line - we can be bump buddies yay!!
> 
> AFM I'm getting early morning sickness already... constantly nauseous and have nearly been sick a couple of times. Taking it as a good sign that I'm getting a few symptoms already. Still very cautious but also trying to enjoy things and be hopeful that this one will stick...
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I'm nauseous too! I even threw up since yesterday. Ugh. And I'm also having some af like cramping.
> 
> And yes, we totally can :-DClick to expand...
> 
> Hope you're coping ok with the sickness Kiki! I've got the cramping too - it makes me really nervous as I cramped badly during the miscarriage. Just got to keep reminding myself that it's my little monkey snuggling in down there!Click to expand...

Yep that is what it is! I'm just avoiding food that smells weird to me and hearing dry crackers whenever I feel nauseous. What about you? :)


----------



## baby1wanted

I've realised I'm better if I eat regularly - I feel sick after eating but that settles really quickly, the main problem is that if I get hungry I then get so nauseous that I can't eat. So having to preempt hunger and eat before I know I need to! Currently making a risotto - the smell of the wine hitting the pan really got to me - I'm having to mouth-breathe every time I go in to stir it! :haha: 
PS - I know this is ridiculously stupid but it is ok to have wine as long as it's cooked right?! :blush:


----------



## baby1wanted

Sorry ladies - this post was meant to be in the refugee thread - ignore me! :blush:


----------



## kiki13

baby1wanted said:


> I've realised I'm better if I eat regularly - I feel sick after eating but that settles really quickly, the main problem is that if I get hungry I then get so nauseous that I can't eat. So having to preempt hunger and eat before I know I need to! Currently making a risotto - the smell of the wine hitting the pan really got to me - I'm having to mouth-breathe every time I go in to stir it! :haha:
> PS - I know this is ridiculously stupid but it is ok to have wine as long as it's cooked right?! :blush:

I think so because most of it cooks out! I totally read you on being sensitive to smell, the first time I threw up and suspected I was pregnant was because of a smelly public loo :wacko:


----------



## CMF

Now onto day 17 of lateness. Still no AF, still getting cramping and another BFN this morning. Getting right naffed off with this now!


----------



## CMF

Took a photo of the BFN this morning, and just had a look on the computer... I think I'm seeing things, or it's a shadow or something... it's nothing, right?

Would've been in the 10 minute window. I'm probably high off of scoffing half a toblerone :D
 



Attached Files:







bfn.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## babybemine

HCG went up to 75.8???? Docs have me recheck on wednesday and back to the office of Thursday for methotrexate. My mind is still hopeful that this can be a pregnancy that is viable despite what the nurse/doctor think.


----------



## CMF

Fingers crossed for you, babybemine.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow that's exciting, when was the last check? Is it almost doubling? Or really slow rise??


----------



## babybemine

ourlilflu said:


> oh wow that's exciting, when was the last check? Is it almost doubling? Or really slow rise??

5/23: 6.5
5/24: 7
5/28: 17
5/30: 16.2
6/3: 75.8


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmm I'm not a 100% on the doubling but it's like every 1-2 days right? So that's about right for 16-75! Here's hoping that bean snuggled in and will start making those numbers climb! GL and update!!!


----------



## more babies

Good luck babybemine!! I'm keeping everything crossed that this one sticks!! Hopefully you can find out soon for sure to get out of this limbo stage! Good luck :dust:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hey everyone :) I've been stalking!

I was so hopefully for you Koj when you said af was late. Has it showed up yet?

What a rolercoaster babybemine! I hope this is the start of something wonderful x


----------



## babybemine

HCG up to 199.2 progesterone went up to 3.5 from 0.2 but obviously that number is very low. In to see the doctor tomorrow and they recommend methotrexate. I am hoping that I can convince them to let me go on progesterone and to wait it out and thinking that I might go see another doctor.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well that's still doubling in the appropriate time! I don't see what the problem is, maybe you're right about the doc! FX!!!!


----------



## Buttercup2

babybemine, that's awesome! So the issue is that yes there is a baby in there, but it might be settled in the wrong place? It'd be pretty hard to choose methotrexate after trying all this time! :/ Definitely worth getting a second opinion. Is there something else they can do to be sure? Maybe an ultrasound or something (or is it too small at this point)?

FX for you!!


----------



## babybemine

Buttercup2 said:


> babybemine, that's awesome! So the issue is that yes there is a baby in there, but it might be settled in the wrong place? It'd be pretty hard to choose methotrexate after trying all this time! :/ Definitely worth getting a second opinion. Is there something else they can do to be sure? Maybe an ultrasound or something (or is it too small at this point)?
> 
> FX for you!!

hcg has to be 1000+ to see anything. I just had the weirdest feeling like someone kicked me hard from inside....I know it is not baby but I have never felt that before. it was like a wave of pain and then it was gone. all I could find of internet was that it could be a rupture. hopefully not as I am at work.....but at least I work in the hospital so I can go to er in an emergency


----------



## OurLilFlu

How far along would you be? Aren't ruptures at around 6 weeks?


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies how are you all doing?

Koj - Did AF arrive? Have been thinking of you and hoping for a little miracle..

CMF - any news on your cycle, hope you've got some kind of closure?

Kiki - how are you feeling? Do you know about the refugee club? Link is below...
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-anyone-else-not-test-early-refugee-club.html

Thought I'd let you all know what I did differently this cycle - obviously I have no proof but I'm pretty sure it helped. My gut feeling with the miscarriage is that I didn't implant properly. And ever since my periods had been lighter and shorter than normal. So this cycle I started baby aspirin daily... it's supposed to help build up the womb lining and help with implantation by thinning the blood. Obviously this is no medical advice and you should speak to a doctor before trying but I have a real feeling that it helped my conceive and hoping it will be helping this little monkey stick. Got my first scan on 24th June to find out! 
Sending you all hugs :hugs:


----------



## kiki13

Thanks I'll join the refugee club now! And I really hope the baby aspirin works :hugs:


----------



## babybemine

scan shows no baby yet but numbers are low so we shouldnt see anything. lining is 12 which is better than the 4 I had when I first found out I was pregnant. rechecking hcg tomorrow and hoping for it to double


----------



## more babies

Good luck babybemine on the recheck! :dust:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmm I thought I replied that night... Weird! Anyways babybemine that all sounds really promising and I can't wait to see what your number is!! Update asap please!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good luck babybemine! FX for you!


----------



## koj518

Hey ladies! 

Wow! A lot happened while I was on an AF break! 

Congrats Kiki! Yes, it pays to be patient! (and saves money too ;))

I've got everything crossed for you babebemine!!

An last but not least, an official CONGRATS is due to baby1!!!! SOOOO happy for you!!! I hope this is a super sticky one!! :D

And since I guess I didn't officially update you all, I did get my AF on 14dpo. Still using my CBFM this cycle so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## baby1wanted

koj518 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Wow! A lot happened while I was on an AF break!
> 
> Congrats Kiki! Yes, it pays to be patient! (and saves money too ;))
> 
> I've got everything crossed for you babebemine!!
> 
> An last but not least, an official CONGRATS is due to baby1!!!! SOOOO happy for you!!! I hope this is a super sticky one!! :D
> 
> And since I guess I didn't officially update you all, I did get my AF on 14dpo. Still using my CBFM this cycle so we'll see how it goes.

Thanks Koj!
Good to hear from you  Keeping everything crossed for you this cycle :hugs:


----------



## kiki13

Thanks koj! And all the best to you this cycle :-D


----------



## Noo

koj518 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Wow! A lot happened while I was on an AF break!
> 
> Congrats Kiki! Yes, it pays to be patient! (and saves money too ;))
> 
> I've got everything crossed for you babebemine!!
> 
> An last but not least, an official CONGRATS is due to baby1!!!! SOOOO happy for you!!! I hope this is a super sticky one!! :D
> 
> And since I guess I didn't officially update you all, I did get my AF on 14dpo. Still using my CBFM this cycle so we'll see how it goes.

Good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## babybemine

hcg did double to 440 but due to all the issues we knew the pregnancy was nnot going to end well. there was no visible sac at 6 weeks. I had had a big cramp that came and went. in my uterus there was free fluid. progesterone was only 3. my lining us decreasing. either way things were not going well and doc suspects that if I didnt already miscarry that it was ectopic so we did the methotrexate shot....with a saddened heart and many tears.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh no! That's sad news indeed :hug: take some time and pamper your self, you've been through an emotional rollercoaster. We're all here for you!


----------



## babybemine

OurLilFlu said:


> Oh no! That's sad news indeed :hug: take some time and pamper your self, you've been through an emotional rollercoaster. We're all here for you!

thanks....have bouts of sadness but then I am ok..good news is I got pregnant.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yes exactly now you at least know it can happen. And really if it was ectopic, you're in a way lucky you didn't suffer any damage to your tubes or rupture and need surgery. I know it's terrible to say but your system is intact and will be ready for another go soon! Did the doc give any restrictions on when to try again?


----------



## babybemine

OurLilFlu said:


> Yes exactly now you at least know it can happen. And really if it was ectopic, you're in a way lucky you didn't suffer any damage to your tubes or rupture and need surgery. I know it's terrible to say but your system is intact and will be ready for another go soon! Did the doc give any restrictions on when to try again?

have to wait until hcg falls to 0. he says we may be good for the following cycle


----------



## OurLilFlu

Well that's good, sometimes they tell you to take a few cycles off! GL keep us uodated


----------



## Buttercup2

babybemine, I'm very sad for your loss :( But you're right--it is great news that you got pregnant! I had to end a pregnancy as well (it was a "missed miscarriage" so there was no baby, but my body just wasn't figuring it out so they gave me meds). My Dr. told me that I would have increased fertility in the months following, and I did catch again a few months later--I hope this proves to be true for you as well!! Good luck, I will be thinking of you!! :hugs:


----------



## kiki13

So sorry babybemine, I'm at a loss for what to say, except that I hope you get another BFP blessing very soon :hugs:


----------



## EMA811

Hello Ladies,

This was my favorite thread when I was a bnb regular, though I will admit my first two months as a member and ttc were more spent on the crazy poas gallery thread. After 5-6 mos ttc I was just too heartbroken and depressed, I could not allow ttc to control my life... So I quit logging on cold turkey and took my drs advice a relaxed and just enjoyed all the blessings I did have in my life. 

I'm sorry I'm rambling. I just wanted to log on and say a huge thank you to the ladies who have provided help and support, and lots and lots of luck and baby dust to all the new additions and ttc ladies. Of course a HUGE thank you to flamingpanda for starting the thread and helping keep the crazy at bay... though I left the thread I held on to the message. 

I just wanted to revisit and share that after 1 yr 2 mos of ttc we finally got our BFP on 5/29/13!!!

Lots and lots of luck and baby dust to all!!!


----------



## EMA811

So I just got a little reacquainted with the thread...

Awesome to see people I used to talk to still on...
Koj - hope you're well and lots o' baby dust. 

Baby1wanted & mrs.eddie - HUGE congrats on your BFPs!!!!! Super exciting!!!!

And a big congrats to Kiki as well!

Babybemine, I'm so so sorry for your loss, wishing you a TON of luck on the next cycle :flower: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## OurLilFlu

I know I don't know you but thanks for logging in and taking a peek! This is one of my favs too!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh jeez and I forgot to say CONGRATULATIONS on you :bfp:


----------



## more babies

Sorry to hear about the loss babybemine but hopefully this sets things up good for next cycle! :hugs:

Contgrats EMA on the BFP!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Babybemine, I'm so sorry that the outcome wasn't different. Wishing you tons of luck next cycle.

Aw thanks EMA and huge congrats to you too Hun! I am so happy for you :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## baby1wanted

EMA great news!! :happydance: And lovely to hear from you. Are you going to pop into the refugee thread? :flower:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hey ladies, took a dollar store test on a 3 hr hold? Hope it's not an evap, it def looked like pink in person... What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 65.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Buttercup2

OurLilFlu said:


> Hey ladies, took a dollar store test on a 3 hr hold? Hope it's not an evap, it def looked like pink in person... What do you think?

Looks pretty convincing to me! Can you take another one in the morning?? Fingers crossed!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I bought a frer for the morn! Eek it's nervewracking, I'm curious to see my temp, if it dips I'm probably out


----------



## baby1wanted

EEEEEEKKKKK looks like a line to me! That would be a horrific evap, I can see colour. Can't wait to see your FRER! :hugs:

Everyone else doing ok?

I'm off for an early scan this morning as I've had problems with spotting. It'll be too early to see much but hope to see a gestational sac and getting my HCG levels done today and Friday as well


----------



## OoOo

Hi. Update Af got me last month. Those ics were Evaps :(. This month I'm hoping to be pregnant. I'm cd20 today xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Here's the update 12 dpo, day AF was supposed to be due
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## baby1wanted

OoOo said:


> Hi. Update Af got me last month. Those ics were Evaps :(. This month I'm hoping to be pregnant. I'm cd20 today xx

So sorry hun, keeping everything crossed that this is your month :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

OurLilFlu said:


> Here's the update 12 dpo, day AF was supposed to be due

Woohoo yay - congratulations - no denying that line!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

OurLilFlu said:


> Here's the update 12 dpo, day AF was supposed to be due

That is most definitely a BFP!!! Huge congrats :happydance:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Thanks ladies!


----------



## more babies

Congrats ourlilflu!! Definitely a BFP!


----------



## babybemine

How exciting Ourlilflu. Hope that line keeps getting darker and darker for you.


----------



## ValDante

Just stumbled across this post and since I've resolved this month to NOT be an early tester I thought it'd be nice to have some people to "keep me accountable" so to speak. So I'm Amber (username is an old writing pen name), I'm going to be 22 on June 25th, we started to TTC our first in March. I have a regular cycle and no fertility issues and my hubby has none as far as we're aware. I've had a couple chemicals that I caught by testing early, hence my resolve to not test early anymore. I don't want the elation then the heartbreak again. I won't test til AF is due. AF is due the 17th. I'm not even BUYING tests until that morning. I may go as far as getting them Sunday just so I don't have to do the "I really have to pee" dance in the check out line at the store just so I can use FMU. 

Symptoms so far: Not really a lot. I've been crazy gassy (TMI, sorry) and that's all I've noticed til today. Every now and then I'll feel as if I've done a gazillion sit ups or something. It's like this odd tightness in my abdomen. Dunno if it's a symptom. I'm trying to avoid "looking" for symptoms. It makes me crazy.


----------



## baby1wanted

Welcome ValDante! :hi: This is a great thread, lots of lovely supportive ladies. Not long to go for you now, hoping this is your cycle! :flower:


----------



## ValDante

baby1: Thanks very much. I'm getting to that "Is it Monday yet? Come on, I really wanna test now" point. But I just told my hubby I'm not even allowed to purchase pregnancy tests until late Sunday night at the earliest and since we're going to his parent's Sunday for Father's Day we will be home late which means I won't have a chance to hit the store before bed. So it looks like I'll be doing the "have to pee" mad dash through Wal-Mart Monday! Hahah! 

OurLilFlu: Congrats on your BFP!

So normally by now I crave massive amounts of salty foods. It's practically all I crave. Hubby made curly fries with the burgers a couple nights ago and I kinda just turned my nose at them. Mind you, I'm super serious about curly fries. I can't get enough of em. Today, apparently my body thinks 10 hours of sleep isn't enough and I sorta feel light headed. Still got the gas thing going on but not as bad as it's been. Here's hoping Monday will bring me a nice, CLEAR BFP!


----------



## babybemine

ValDante said:


> baby1: Thanks very much. I'm getting to that "Is it Monday yet? Come on, I really wanna test now" point. But I just told my hubby I'm not even allowed to purchase pregnancy tests until late Sunday night at the earliest and since we're going to his parent's Sunday for Father's Day we will be home late which means I won't have a chance to hit the store before bed. So it looks like I'll be doing the "have to pee" mad dash through Wal-Mart Monday! Hahah!
> 
> OurLilFlu: Congrats on your BFP!
> 
> So normally by now I crave massive amounts of salty foods. It's practically all I crave. Hubby made curly fries with the burgers a couple nights ago and I kinda just turned my nose at them. Mind you, I'm super serious about curly fries. I can't get enough of em. Today, apparently my body thinks 10 hours of sleep isn't enough and I sorta feel light headed. Still got the gas thing going on but not as bad as it's been. Here's hoping Monday will bring me a nice, CLEAR BFP!

amber with this pregnancy I just had. I was gassy tired and felt a weird tightness like I had done situps. goodluck.


----------



## ValDante

babybemine said:


> ValDante said:
> 
> 
> baby1: Thanks very much. I'm getting to that "Is it Monday yet? Come on, I really wanna test now" point. But I just told my hubby I'm not even allowed to purchase pregnancy tests until late Sunday night at the earliest and since we're going to his parent's Sunday for Father's Day we will be home late which means I won't have a chance to hit the store before bed. So it looks like I'll be doing the "have to pee" mad dash through Wal-Mart Monday! Hahah!
> 
> OurLilFlu: Congrats on your BFP!
> 
> So normally by now I crave massive amounts of salty foods. It's practically all I crave. Hubby made curly fries with the burgers a couple nights ago and I kinda just turned my nose at them. Mind you, I'm super serious about curly fries. I can't get enough of em. Today, apparently my body thinks 10 hours of sleep isn't enough and I sorta feel light headed. Still got the gas thing going on but not as bad as it's been. Here's hoping Monday will bring me a nice, CLEAR BFP!
> 
> amber with this pregnancy I just had. I was gassy tired and felt a weird tightness like I had done situps. goodluck.Click to expand...

With me right now it's kind of this weird unmotivated, I don't wanna do anything feeling. It's like I have no energy to do stuff. I am also getting crampy-ness and had some nausea and sore bbs. I have had the occasional off and on feeling of sore muscles and this weird pinching/pulling sensation near my uterus if I lay on my back.


----------



## Pirate

I love that there is a whole thread for people who don't test early! My first two months of TTC, I was a little crazy and tested early, but now that I've settled in to the routine I don't test early anymore. 

This month it might be pretty hard not to test early though. First, I ovulated super early at CD 5/6 (6 DPO right now and AF not due until around July 4) and BDing was well timed and second I'm flying out Thursday morning for a girls weekend with my best friend which usually means copious amounts of wine which obviously can't happen if I'm pregnant. So I'll probably test early even though I'll only be about 10dpo in light of the trip. Fully expecting a BFN. 

So basically I want to join this thread, but this month probably isn't the best to do it. :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Pirate said:


> I love that there is a whole thread for people who don't test early! My first two months of TTC, I was a little crazy and tested early, but now that I've settled in to the routine I don't test early anymore.
> 
> This month it might be pretty hard not to test early though. First, I ovulated super early at CD 5/6 (6 DPO right now and AF not due until around July 4) and BDing was well timed and second I'm flying out Thursday morning for a girls weekend with my best friend which usually means copious amounts of wine which obviously can't happen if I'm pregnant. So I'll probably test early even though I'll only be about 10dpo in light of the trip. Fully expecting a BFN.
> 
> So basically I want to join this thread, but this month probably isn't the best to do it. :)

Welcome Pirate! :hi: This is a lovely thread to be part of :happydance:
I was naughty this cycle and tested early for similar reasons - at 11 dpo I had a weekend full of alcohol coming up and needed to know. It was a good job I did test early as completely unexpectedly I got my BFP :flower: Good luck!


----------



## Pirate

baby1wanted said:


> Pirate said:
> 
> 
> I love that there is a whole thread for people who don't test early! My first two months of TTC, I was a little crazy and tested early, but now that I've settled in to the routine I don't test early anymore.
> 
> This month it might be pretty hard not to test early though. First, I ovulated super early at CD 5/6 (6 DPO right now and AF not due until around July 4) and BDing was well timed and second I'm flying out Thursday morning for a girls weekend with my best friend which usually means copious amounts of wine which obviously can't happen if I'm pregnant. So I'll probably test early even though I'll only be about 10dpo in light of the trip. Fully expecting a BFN.
> 
> So basically I want to join this thread, but this month probably isn't the best to do it. :)
> 
> Welcome Pirate! :hi: This is a lovely thread to be part of :happydance:
> I was naughty this cycle and tested early for similar reasons - at 11 dpo I had a weekend full of alcohol coming up and needed to know. It was a good job I did test early as completely unexpectedly I got my BFP :flower: Good luck!Click to expand...


Congratulations on the BFP!!!! I would love to get mine this month too! I've already come up with a cute way to to tell DH if it happens this month. Conception would have happened for my birthday so I'm going to tell him something along the lines of the plane ticket to see my friend wasn't the only birthday gift that he gave me.


----------



## koj518

belated congrats ourlilflu! H&H 9months!! 

and welcome to all the new folks! This is m favorite thread ever and now the only thread I post on other than my TTC journal :)

baby1 - I like your new profile pic!

Sorry I've been really bad keeping up with the thread recently! 
I had a really rough week or so.. just really hectic at work and then got a UTI and had to go to the ER last weekend.. this weekend we went away on a trip with some friends and I hurt my knee.. I think I'm just getting old.. blah. 

Anyway, between the busy life, UTI, and going away for the weekend we only got to BD on the 2nd peak day this cycle which means I could have totally missed it. So I don't really have much hope if at all. On top of that, my cbfm didn't ask me to pee on a stick until cd 17 (probaby coz I O'ed really late last cycle) at which point I had already O'ed (confirmed with OPK). I'm starting to think that cbfm is not as great as people say it is. 

Ok, let me stop being a negative Nancy now..! I need to get out of this funk!!


----------



## ValDante

Well, ladies, AF came right on time. A perfect 26 day cycle just like always with my 13 day LP :( 

I have one more shot before I'm out of the TTC game for about 9 months while hubby goes to shut down Afghanistan. So I'm gonna go "all out". I'm going back to temping, I'm going to go buy some soft cups and figure out how to use them (cause I've never used em lol), might see if Maca root or Evening Primrose Oil is right for me (both are for helping build EWCM I believe), and I'm for sure going to use Pre-seed. And since I watched What to Expect When You're Expecting and in it Wendy (Elizabeth Banks) got drunk the night of her ovulation and got her BFP after two years so I MIGHT just have to have a bunch of wine the night I know I'm ovulating hahahahahaha! Okay, I'm gonna stop sounding crazy.


----------



## CountryMomma

May I join? I have recently joined the do not test early club after months of heartbreaking BFNs and three CPs. If I wouldn't have tested early I would have never known about the CPs. I would start testing at about 8 DPO because there are so many girls out there that get BFPs at 8 DPO and then when I didn't I got so sad. Also when I tested early and got the faint BFP only to get my AF right on time or a day late it just tore me apart. I have to DS already that came so easily and #3 has taken almost 12 months. With the first two I never thought that I was pregnant until one day I just decided to test. This one I am actually trying so it is so hard to wait but I am determined to wait this month... I just need some support!


----------



## OoOo

I tested today BFN. Upset and crying this is my 3rd round of clomid. I don't think I have any chance. My af is due Friday. I knew I shouldn't of tested. Feeling so sorry for myself. Didn't use opk so don't know dpo but I'm due on Friday


----------



## koj518

Val - sorry for the AF :( Stupid witch!!! 

OoOo - sorry for the BFN :( Don't lose hope though. Its been 15 cycles for me but I just try to tell myself that one day it will be my turn..! 

CountryMomma - welcome to the thread! This is an amazing thread with so many supportive people. A lot have moved on to the refugee thread but they still come back to check on us :) looks like we have a similar cycle according to your ticker. my AF is expected to arrive around the 29th so if it doesn't show up, I'll also be testing in 10 days. we can wait it out together!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi Kodj anyone who knows me and all the new ladies,

Just thought I pop in to see how you are all doing and to say keep on going. I remember anouncing my BFP and hardly believing it.

I am doing well with 10 days to go baby head engaged and good to go now* Feeling tiried sometimes but a lot of nesting been going on with steam cleaner and all lol.
Well I be moving on from the refugee page soon myself but best of luck ladies for your BFP and lots and lots of baby dust*


----------



## CountryMomma

Thank you for the welcome Koj! I am 6 DPO and I want to test so bad already! What is worse while rummaging through my purse last night I happened to come across a HPT that I had no idea was even in there! So now I have this thing staring at me everytime I go to the BR. lol I have been peeing on OPKs to satisfy my urge lol.


----------



## koj518

omg Lotus!! I'm so excited for you!!!!!! I feel like it was just yesterday when you got your BFP! I can't believe you're only 10days away! Please keep us here posted as well!! 

countrymomma - i know how you feel, I used POAS that all the time. But then I realized how expensive it gets.. so now I only POAS when my AF is late :) 8 more days! we can do it!!


----------



## Pirate

My name is Pirate and even though I intended to wait until AF is late, I had a moment of crazy and decide to POAS early. ](*,) BFN, of course and it was a good test too (FRER), not even a dollar tree cheapie. ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,) On the bright side, I officially have no tests in the house and I am not going to buy any until I am late.

I should have just waited, but I'm having so many symptoms this month (I promise I'm not making them up!). My previous cycle was weird (5-6 days late and AF was only 2.5 days) and then I'm almost positive I ovulated around CD 5-6 (June 11). My bbs hurt so bad it I can barely stand to put a bra on and they feel bigger too. I was randomly selected for a security screening yesterday at the airport and while the TSA lady was wanding me, she bumped my boob and I about punched her-I held it together because I didn't feel like getting arrested. :) I've also been having a ton of CM and random bouts of nausea. So basically I should have just saved myself the disappointment, and this one was really disappointing because of all of they symptoms, and not tested.


----------



## CountryMomma

Ok so I know I said I wasn't going to teat early but I have a poas problem and I broke down and tested and guess what, I got my BFP!!!! 11DPO got 'Pregnant' on digi!!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Nice congrats! Way to give into the urge! I got my first faint positive on 11 dpo


----------



## iow_bird

Hi ladies! 
I got my first BFP with baby number 2 on this thread. That BFP is now nearly 5 months old, and I'm back! We're trying for #3, well NTNP for now, but thought I'd come and join you lovely ladies and say hi! 
I wasted a LOT of money testing early when we were trying for DD, was so much easier and less stressful not testing early, so we're on a testing ban again.
No idea what day of my cycle I'm on, I'm EBF my little boy, so no AF as yet, had heaps of EWCM today though, so hoping we might be in with a chance of catching that first eggy!
Good luck ladies and I look forward to getting to know you! xxx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Gotta update your ticker m'dear! Youd win the state fair with a watermelon with an extra 18 weeks to grow! But jokes aside, Welcome back! And hopefully you catch that eggy soon!


----------



## ItthyBThpider

Hello! I've been ttc for a couple years with a 9 month ntnp break starting in october of last year. DH and I got into a car accident, so we spent time healing. I guess I'm lucky in that my tww is on 10 days XD so I don't have to wait nearly as long, but I still always want to start testing at 6dpo and I have to tell myself no! lol. I'm happy to have found this thread!


----------



## iow_bird

OurLilFlu! Thanks for that! hehe! He's more prize pumpkin size now! First positive ovulation test since he was born today, so will officially be in the 2ww soon! x


----------



## more babies

Wow Iow that's so exciting!! It will definitely be busy at your house should you get another BFP soon and have 3 little ones running around.


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats CountryMomma :happydance: I also got my BFP at 11dpo - so much for us not testing early eh!! 

iowbird wow can't believe you're back over here again already, amazing! Welcome back and hope to have you on the refugee thread again soon! 

Welcome to new ladies and good luck!

How's everyone else doing? :hugs:

:flower:


----------



## iow_bird

hehe! Yep it will be busy with 3, but I'm shutting up shop after that.... hubby wll be off for the old snipsnip!


----------



## koj518

Hi ladies.

Congrats Countrymomma! I guess testing early works for some ppl :)

welcome back iowbird! I must have just missed you last time you were here since I've been on here for about a year now. 

AFM, AF got me again. Actually starting to lose hope at this point... but lets hope that its just my hormones speaking.


----------



## more babies

Awww Koj I'm so sorry :hug: Maybe its time you and DH got checked out, assuming you haven't yet. I know we talked about it before. It can't hurt to see if there is something else going on that's preventing you from getting pregnant. That's the point I was at when I ended up getting my BFP. DH got checked first because its easier and I had planned to get things checked out on my end after the holidays and in the mean time had given up TTC and forbid DH from even talking about it. Maybe something would come back showing why you haven't been able to and maybe everything would come back fine but at least you might be able to get some idea of what's going on and maybe take some of the stress away. I really feel for you as I still remember clearly how disappointing it was for AF to show month after month. Massive :hugs: to you!!


----------



## Jaynie82

more babies said:


> Awww Koj I'm so sorry :hug: Maybe its time you and DH got checked out, assuming you haven't yet. I know we talked about it before. It can't hurt to see if there is something else going on that's preventing you from getting pregnant. That's the point I was at when I ended up getting my BFP. DH got checked first because its easier and I had planned to get things checked out on my end after the holidays and in the mean time had given up TTC and forbid DH from even talking about it. Maybe something would come back showing why you haven't been able to and maybe everything would come back fine but at least you might be able to get some idea of what's going on and maybe take some of the stress away. I really feel for you as I still remember clearly how disappointing it was for AF to show month after month. Massive :hugs: to you!!

This is also what happened to me xxx


----------



## ValDante

So I'm tossing my "no early testing" rule out of the window this cycle. My husband is deploying soon (probably middle to end of my TWW) and I want to know as early as possible so I can celebrate with him while he's still here instead of waiting to tell him during a phone call or during a Skype chat. I think this is just cause for early testing, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## ItthyBThpider

ValDante said:


> So I'm tossing my "no early testing" rule out of the window this cycle. My husband is deploying soon (probably middle to end of my TWW) and I want to know as early as possible so I can celebrate with him while he's still here instead of waiting to tell him during a phone call or during a Skype chat. I think this is just cause for early testing, wouldn't you agree?

I agree your reason is great! Much better than mine lol I just feel so positive this cycle! so I poas as soon as I got home haha and plan to poas in the am XD I don't know how to post pics, though :s


----------



## ValDante

ItthyBThpider: Hopefully we'll both get our BFPs and we can be "bump buddies"!


----------



## ItthyBThpider

That would be AWESOME! :D


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Aw Koj, don't lose hope! :hugs:

I agree with Morebabies and Jaynie, maybe talking to your Doctor about testing options and then presenting those to your DH might be a good start. You have been TTC for over a year now right? If so, your Dr. can probably refer you to a FS to help as well. As Morebabies said, it can't hurt to do some preliminary testing. One of my friends was TTC for 14 months, so her DH had a sperm analysis done (totally non invasive). It turned out his sperm had really low motility so they were discussing IUI and she was going to undergo some testing but she ended up getting her BFP that month! She now has a beautiful 2 month old son. She strongly feels that because they were seeking help, she was not as stressed which she feels might have contributed to her BFP. Also, now that they know this is an issue, they are going to start TTC #2 way earlier than they normally would and will reach out for help sooner this time too if things aren't happening.

I know you probably don't want to deal with FS or anything right now but honestly it might help to bring you some peace of mind. There's a chance that there are no issues at all with either of you too; another friend of mine took 16 months to conceive her first but conceived her second within months of trying. Even if thera are no issues at least you will have an idea of what is going on. Sometimes that knowledge and the ability to make decisions based on that can help since TTC can be such a frustrating process. 

Sending you tons of :hugs: and lots of :dust: to you and all of the other ladies on this thread.


----------



## ItthyBThpider

So I am 11dpo, and af is due today. However, I've had no spotting and my temps haven't fallen so I took a test today and I swear I see a line! 

https://s11.postimg.org/916s7p6db/2013_07_03_05_36_57.jpg


----------



## OurLilFlu

The pic is so far I can't really tell! I hate that sometime it's obvious in person but you can't capture it! Hope this is it for you! Try to post a better close up if you can


----------



## ItthyBThpider

It's a thumbnail, so if you click on it, it get's bigger. my camera doesn't take close ups well -.- I took a couple this afternoon and they were bfn, so idk. maybe I was imagining it.


----------



## iow_bird

Did you test again? I tweaked your test and can see what looks like a line! I've added the picture for you :)

I'm in a really bad head space right now. Ovulated and then got AF at 4dpo. First ov postpartum, so I guess my cycle could just have been screwy. But it was really light for AF and really short, again could just be postpartum screwiness. I'm wondering now if it was implantation though, I'm getting preggy symptoms, mild cramps and pinching pulling feelings, back is a bit sore and I'm shattered. Hungry but feel sick on and off, and I keep thinking AF has started again as I've got lots of wet cm. :( I'm so confused and have myself half convinced I'm UTD, but I'm probably not, so I'm just setting myself up for disappointment. Have some IC's on the way so I can't even test until they arrive in 10 days (have to get all the way from the Uk to NZ)! Told hubby I was a bit all over the place in my head, going from being convinced I'm going to have a LP of 4 days for the rest of my life and never have another baby, to being terrified that I had a heavier implantation because I'm preggy with triplets. My poor head!! I'm going nuts!!! I refuse to spend money on a test though, especially cos I have some on their way, and cos a big part of me knows I'm being ridiculous!
 



Attached Files:







2013_07_03_05_36_57.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## iow_bird

Today I'm getting weird creamy ewcm. So so confused, I never get that this early or late in my cycle (depends on whether that bleed was AF as to where I am in my cycle)
Hurry up international post!


----------



## ItthyBThpider

Awww thanks for the tweak! I was hoping someone would :) Unfortunately I never had another line any any others :( and af started, three days late. I was so bumbed. I was so sure I was pregnant! I was so depressed. Now I'm gearing up for another cycle.

I hope your cycle normalizes!


----------



## MummyWant2be

IOW - hehehhe sounds so promising..I'm keeping everything crossed for you..

Itthy - stupid Af...#hugs


----------



## iow_bird

TMI: But I've has tiny "lumps" of really pale pink cm today. Never had that before. And now my boobs are sore. Either my cycle this month is being super mean to me, or I'm UTD. HPT's have just been dispatched, so I have about 2 weeks to wait to be able to test. Going nuts!!!


----------



## koj518

Thanks morebabies, jaynie, and Mrs Eddie. Your kind words and support mean the world to me!
I did speak to my husband and he is going to get tested soon. He actually has a vein running through one of his testicles so we've known that that one has never been functioning.. I guess we'll find out whether the other one works. I am terrified to know the answer...


----------



## iow_bird

Argh! This is why I don't test early. Caved today, bought a test and tested (I got bfps at 10dpo with both my kids) and got BFN, but now I find out the test is only 25miu sensitivity, not 10 like the ones I used with DD & DS's pregnancy.
Sorry for caving!! I'm just so confused right now and don't know if I should be doing ov tests soon or HPT's!
KOJ: Hope the testing gives you some answers, we took 12 months to conceive out daughter and it was probably one of the worst, most stressful years of my life.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

koj518 said:


> Thanks morebabies, jaynie, and Mrs Eddie. Your kind words and support mean the world to me!
> I did speak to my husband and he is going to get tested soon. He actually has a vein running through one of his testicles so we've known that that one has never been functioning.. I guess we'll find out whether the other one works. I am terrified to know the answer...

Sending you big :hugs: Lady. I really hope everything goes well with the testing, and if nothing else hopefully after its done you'll a better idea of what is going on. I have everything crossed for you this cycle!


----------



## more babies

Koj :hugs: Happy to hear you guys will be getting some testing done and although very nerve wracking, it'll be good to know what you're working with! Fingers crossed you get some good news!! :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies, very quiet in here lately. Hope you're all doing ok? :hugs:


----------



## EMA811

Hello Ladies, 

It's about that time I check in again! Congratulations to all of the new BPFs. Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies and babies! :thumbup::baby::yipee:

Lots and lots of luck and baby dust to all the TTC ladies! :hugs::af::dust:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Is anyone around. I am back going for my #2 baby and this was such a great thread. It wold be great to start again.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Lotus! I'm still here. :hi: NTNP for #2 right now.

Nice to hear from you!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi Mrs Eddie, yea us to. I am so glad you are here. I am on other threads with great ladies. I have a feeling they think a I am either crazy or have great will power lol. I is hard but I felt better doing it this way. Where are you in your cycle and how is motherhood. My LP usually 10 days since I have been doing opks in August and we started NTNP. 
So due this Saturday.

How are things with you?


----------



## more babies

I'm still around! :wave: I won't be having anymore but wish you guys the best and will be following along anyway to see how things are going! :winkwink:


----------



## baby1wanted

I'm around too! No plans for number 2 as yet but will be keeping an eye on here! :baby:
Hoping the other lovely ladies are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Morebabies, great to see you too! Please do follow and post, would love to hear how you're doing.

Right now I'm on CD15, will probably ov today so we are going to try to BD. My cycles have always been 27 days exactly, though my last only lasted 26. It was my first pp AF so I'm guessing it make take a little while for things to get back to "normal."

Motherhood is absolutely wonderful :cloud9: Isla is such a sweet, sassy, funny girl. I am finding between work, her, time with my DH, exercise, house work and our crazy weekends with lots of social commitments recently that things are a bit crazy. That's one of the reasons we're only NTNP right now; finding the time to TTC at this very moment might be challenging. Plus, DH wants to wait a bit longer before starting to formally TTC (until June 2015). We're both hoping that we fall pregnant before then though :haha:

How is motherhood going for you ladies?

Looking forward to going through this with you again! I was actually reading back through this thread and we really had a great group on here!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Baby, we just posted at the same time! Lovely to see you on here too!


----------



## Lotus Womb

So nice to hear from Baby1wanted and morebabies. Glad you are all well.
Mrs Eddie I understand where your coming from. I work 3 days and working on business too. Life seems hectic. We both would like to get Pg Before next July August so not right into TCC again lol.
Not wanting to temp again ans get too obsessive.
This was a great thread I hope we can get it going again.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yeah it's tough when things are hectic, plus I find that I still think of Isla as a baby, which makes my motivation a bit low at the moment to full out TTC. I think once she hits 18 months I will probably get a bit more motivated. :thumbup:

I am hoping to avoid temping too; it made me crazy as well :wacko: I think we might go back to SMEP or Bding every second day during fertile time, I think Bding every second day actually worked best for us...


----------



## Lotus Womb

Yes u have to agree with you about the everyother day. The month I conceived it was every other day the day of ovulation and the day after


----------



## Lotus Womb

Well I think I may have a light BFP it is 13dpo let me know if you can see a line. Not the clearest pic. 
No AF so will test again on Wednesday. I will also see if I can pic up a frer or clear blue. Only have these Amazon cheapy test at home.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

OMG, Lotus congrats! I totally see something. :happydance: Can't wait to see Wednesday's test!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Thanks MrsEddie I can hardly believe it. I will keep you posted.


----------



## more babies

Wow lotus that's so exciting! Looking forward to the update! Good luck!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I came back to check up on you and say your ticker Lotus! Huge congrats :happydance:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Thanks Mrs Eddie I forgot to post my updates here I tested 2 days later it was still faint but darker. Then next day much darker. Still in shock to be honest but very happy.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

That's awesome news Lady! I'm glad that it happened so quickly for you. Keep us all updated on how you're feeling!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Real sleepy mist nights and no sickness yet nothing major. 
Sickness did not kick till 8 weeks so I hope it not as bad as last time.


----------



## more babies

Congrats lotus!! That's great you ended up officially getting your BFP, and so quickly this time around. I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I hope it's not too bad for you either, glad you're mostly feeling OK so far!


----------



## Lotus Womb

I have gagged a few times and I can feel it trying to creep up on me but again eating or drinking hot lemon and ginger tea is helping. Cross your fingers for me ladies.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

FX you continue to feel well. How is it be pregnant this time around with a little one? Do you feel like it's flying by?


----------



## Lotus Womb

At them moment it feels quite slow but I do forget I am pregnant more as so busy with my son and work. I feel time will move quicker once the first tri out thr way. Still a scary time even though I have done it before


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

First tri is always the worst, hope it starts to speed up for you!


----------

